# Post your *Outfit for Today*!



## Swanky

Post your outfit of the day here, please try and include photos for us!

original thread is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-outfit-for-today-33101.html


----------



## jsc6

ooh a new one, i guess the other thread was getting a little big haha.

I actually wore this to work and a staff meeting yesterday


----------



## sofakingsweet

just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)


----------



## vickiness

sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)



 that is soooooo adorable!


----------



## initialed

*sofakingsweet* - So cute!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

jsc6 said:


> ooh a new one, i guess the other thread was getting a little big haha.
> 
> I actually wore this to work and a staff meeting yesterday



I love this!  Edgy with a touch of sweet.  You look great!


----------



## jsc6

*hairsprayhead:* aww thanks!

*sofakingsweet:* that hoody is simply adorable!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies! Here's my casual outfit for today, debuting my new ripped distressed boyfriend jeans and my new Sprouse bag! Threw on my favorite pair of navy patent wedges and blazer!


----------



## bb10lue

^^Love this outfit!!!!!  the blazer, jeans, t-shirt and Graffiti speedy!!!!!


----------



## sofakingsweet

thanks, *vickiness*, *initialed*, and *jsc*!! 

*jsc*, i love the outfit. the moto jacket adds edge. PS the tributes in your avatar are tdf. 

*ladydeluxe*, i am in love with that graffiti speedy. it's gorgeous. you rock the bf jean trend.


----------



## brigadeiro

ladydeluxe  the outfit/bag/shoes!






Dries Van Noten sheer & sequinned black top
Tigerlily boatneck striped top worn under it
White by Sabatini black wool man-style pants
Burberry black patent Ashley pumps (not pictured)


----------



## brigadeiro

Oops, thought my picture disappeared, posted it twice, sorry!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Hi sweetie, I can't seem to see your pics, though!


----------



## CoachGirl12

sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)


so cute! love hello kitty!!


----------



## lunasissi

sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)


 
It's too cute!!!


----------



## tknight

vickiness said:


> That is soooooo adorable!


 
omg!! So cute can u tell me where u got that from???


----------



## meganfm

sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)



WHERE did you find that?  It's absolutely adorable!


----------



## HalieB

I finally found a RED dress that looks good on me.
....and I found it at the most unlikely place....for me anyways....
Red Dress: Talbots
Shoes: Manolo Blahnik - Runway shoes
Bag (not shown): Miu Miu Brown Suede


----------



## annemerrick

JSc6....you look great!  I love the belt!
Sofaking....that is probably the cutest hoody EVER!!
Lady deluxe....your outfit is perfection!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Thanks sweetheart!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Gorgeous dress, *HalieB*!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK...I posted this in my cheap outfit thread, but will post here as well. Help beef this new thread up a bit!!

Theory t-shirt
Seven SUper Flare jeans
Bottega belt
Gucci bag


----------



## CoachGirl12

annemerrick said:


> OK...I posted this in my cheap outfit thread, but will post here as well. Help beef this new thread up a bit!!
> 
> Theory t-shirt
> Seven SUper Flare jeans
> Bottega belt
> Gucci bag


oooo LOVE those flare jeans!


----------



## gucci lover

& i love the green blondie


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ We're blondie twinnies!! I own the black with pink logo version, though! You've just inspired me to take her out from her almost eternal slumber (lol) and match with my outfits!


----------



## margaritaxmix

jsc6 - GORGEOUS Maxi dress, love that color!

sofakingsweet - Your hoodie is so frikkin cute - where did you get it?!

ladydeluxe - Adore your boyfriend jeans and the Graffiti!

annemerrick - Gorgeous Gucci bag!

HalieB - That shade of red looks amazing on you!


----------



## annemerrick

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ We're blondie twinnies!! I own the black with pink logo version, though! You've just inspired me to take her out from her almost eternal slumber (lol) and match with my outfits!


 
This is the first time I have used this bag in years!!  Turns out that I still love it.  Thanks so much!

MM....thank you!


----------



## gucci lover

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ We're blondie twinnies!! I own the black with pink logo version, though! You've just inspired me to take her out from her almost eternal slumber (lol) and match with my outfits!


 
black blondie with pink gg   you know how many ladies would love to have that bag... 
OMG you're so lucky   Please post of pic of you carrying it


----------



## margaritaxmix

bb10lue ~ This is in response to your pic in the last thread - the color of your cashmere cardigan is GORGEOUSSSS! And I love your H belt


----------



## yoglood

annemerrick said:


> OK...I posted this in my cheap outfit thread, but will post here as well. Help beef this new thread up a bit!!
> 
> Theory t-shirt
> Seven SUper Flare jeans
> Bottega belt
> Gucci bag



oohh love your outfit!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Me today!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*^^MargaritaMix--You look adorable!  
*


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Here's what I wore [when it was warm] over the weekend..







*


----------



## gwendolen

Are those jeans R&R? I love the vest too - you look great!


----------



## margaritaxmix

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Here's what I wore [when it was warm] over the weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, I love your vest and the cut of those jeans!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

gwendolen said:


> Are those jeans R&R? I love the vest too - you look great!



*Yes, they are!  Love them! Thanks!*


----------



## .jourdyn.

margaritaxmix said:


> Me today!


 

This is such a cute outfit, I love it!


----------



## brigadeiro

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Hi sweetie, I can't seem to see your pics, though!


 
Hm...sorry about that! Is that because we're only allowed to use photobucket images here?  Will try again (if not, pic is in my blog, link below, sorry everyone!)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> Hm...sorry about that! Is that because we're only allowed to use photobucket images here?  Will try again (if not, pic is in my blog, link below, sorry everyone!)



I  your outfit!! Can you tell me where I can find the shirt you have on? Its gorgeous!! 

Off Topic- The Dries Van Noten beaded dress in insane!! I love it!!
http://brigadeirochoc.blogspot.com/2009/02/dries-van-noten-dress-beads-coral.html


----------



## cfellis522

MissPinkBarbie, You're jeans are great!  I love R&R.  What style are they?  Cara


----------



## b00mbaka

margaritaxmix said:


> Me today!


 
So cute! Does this have a hood? Where did you purchase it?


----------



## MissPR08

annemerrick said:


> OK...I posted this in my cheap outfit thread, but will post here as well. Help beef this new thread up a bit!!
> 
> Theory t-shirt
> Seven SUper Flare jeans
> Bottega belt
> Gucci bag



your rocking those jeans.!


----------



## chaussurewhore

magarita, super cute 

ysl trib toos et al.


----------



## mzshirls

Here's me today.. course my shirt is all wrinkly from jacket and being in the car.. sorry!

oops excuse the mess in the back too, i still have to fold the laundry lol


----------



## mzshirls

chaussurewhore said:


> magarita, super cute
> 
> ysl trib toos et al.


 

I only wish i could walk in those shoes.. you look great!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

chaussurewhore said:


> magarita, super cute
> 
> ysl trib toos et al.


Wow chaussurewhore, this pic is like a pic out of a magazine, stunning! I love your YSL's!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

mzshirls said:


> Here's me today.. course my shirt is all wrinkly from jacket and being in the car.. sorry!
> 
> oops excuse the mess in the back too, i still have to fold the laundry lol


Love your whole outfit, your gorgeous!


----------



## mzshirls

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love your whole outfit, your gorgeous!


 
Thanks! i wish this camera could capture the color of the shirt better.. its a really light blue color.. instead it captured the lovely wrinkles lol


----------



## chaussurewhore

*mzshirls,*thanks, practice makes perfect. 
*coachgirl*, thanks.


----------



## donmi

ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies! Here's my casual outfit for today, debuting my new ripped distressed boyfriend jeans and my new Sprouse bag! Threw on my favorite pair of navy patent wedges and blazer!


 

HOTTIE!! WOW I really adore your style!! what shoes are you wearing??

I just checked out your blog and found out there are so many stuff on it are exactly I love!! the_ Balmain military denim jacket_ LOOOOVE IT! I am thinking if I should buy it although I love it so much, it's just a lot for me to buy a jacket! besides we dont have any BALMAIN store here so I am not so sure about the sizing and it seems that they only have this piece on luisaviaroma, not even Net-a-porter.

anyways really love your style


----------



## heartfelt

and today...


----------



## roussel

So many stylish ladies here!  So much inspiration...


----------



## rileygirl

Thanks for the inspiration ladies, so stylish.  Came here for ideas on what to wear tomorrow.  I am feeling a bit funky.


----------



## donmi

mzshirls said:


> Here's me today.. course my shirt is all wrinkly from jacket and being in the car.. sorry!
> 
> oops excuse the mess in the back too, i still have to fold the laundry lol


 
You look gorgeous! I love your whole outfit


----------



## donmi

heartfelt said:


> and today...


 
It's amazing you match your belt that way!! love it!
where did you get that belt??


----------



## heartfelt

donmi said:


> It's amazing you match your belt that way!! love it!
> where did you get that belt??



thank you! the belt is supposed to look like carrie's in the SATC movie. its from forever21!


----------



## brigadeiro

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I  your outfit!! Can you tell me where I can find the shirt you have on? Its gorgeous!!
> 
> Off Topic- The Dries Van Noten beaded dress in insane!! I love it!!
> http://brigadeirochoc.blogspot.com/2009/02/dries-van-noten-dress-beads-coral.html



Thanks *LadyLouboutin*! :shame:  I purchased this top last year from a store in Melbourne, Australia called Cose Ipanema, I haven't seen it online anywhere, and it may have been SS08, but you may have some luck if you search the Dries Van Noten stockists near you? Good luck


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LOVE this!!! where did you get it???
thanks!



sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)


----------



## bb10lue

Thank you  *margaritaxmix*
*sofakingsweet*: Love your HK hoody!!SO CUTE 
*MissPinkBarbie*: I love your outfit, simply and chic!!!
*mzshirls*: OMG....Those killing legs!!!

*Heres my outfit today:*
LV roses stole
LV roses Neverfull MM
SLY jeans
H belt
long black tank
Gorman cardigan
Steve Madden wedge (not pic'd)


----------



## sofakingsweet

^ love the H belt. i've been rationalizing a purchase for that, but i still haven't quite convinced myself!!

thanks everyone. =) the hoody is super cute! it's from a store called 'Hot Topic.' if you go to their website, just search hello kitty and a lot of cute things should pop up. thing is, they don't have the hoody online. =( maybe your local malls have the store?


----------



## donmi

jsc6 said:


> ooh a new one, i guess the other thread was getting a little big haha.
> 
> I actually wore this to work and a staff meeting yesterday


 

 this outfit !! a nice match of leather jacket and maxi dress


----------



## donmi

bb10lue said:


> Thank you  *margaritaxmix*
> *sofakingsweet*: Love your HK hoody!!SO CUTE
> *MissPinkBarbie*: I love your outfit, simply and chic!!!
> *mzshirls*: OMG....Those killing legs!!!
> 
> *Heres my outfit today:*
> LV roses stole
> LV roses Neverfull MM
> SLY jeans
> H belt
> long black tank
> Gorman cardigan
> Steve Madden wedge (not pic'd)


 

OMG I have the scarf too it's too cute on you 
and I have the H belt too too!! mine is in orange and black love it


----------



## donmi

^ *bb10lue: Am I seeing a schnauzer??? I have one too..lolz*


----------



## bb10lue

*donmi*: Thank you!!!! omg~we have so many things in common: scarf, belt and DOG !! Isn't mini schnauzers the sweetest! He is my baby~~
My belt is gold/brown and black!! I loveee the rose scarf, i was debating about the price tag...but the min i tried it on, i knew i had to have it!! It just works, makes the whole outfit so much happier :buttercup:

*sofakingsweet*: Thank you!! Go for the belt, its so far the best accessories i've ever had. Its reversible, so you basically get two different belts  and they goes with everything!!


----------



## mzshirls

bb10lue said:


> Thank you  *margaritaxmix*
> *sofakingsweet*: Love your HK hoody!!SO CUTE
> *MissPinkBarbie*: I love your outfit, simply and chic!!!
> *mzshirls*: OMG....Those killing legs!!!
> 
> *Heres my outfit today:*
> LV roses stole
> LV roses Neverfull MM
> SLY jeans
> H belt
> long black tank
> Gorman cardigan
> Steve Madden wedge (not pic'd)


 
Oooh i love this outfit!!


----------



## vlore

*bb10lue,* I  your Roses LV!!! And your Graffiti one as well...your pics make me wanna get one!!!


----------



## melissab

chaussurewhore said:


> magarita, super cute
> 
> ysl trib toos et al.



LOVE those shoes!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Here's my outfit for today -- in my favorite v neck tee and hermes bangle and also debuting my new leather-like coated bandage skirt and heels!


----------



## vlore

*ladydeluxe,* girl you are smokin' in that outfit! And love the pop of color from the shoes!!!


----------



## HalieB

One of my Newer Banana Republic Dresses...so happy they make Talls now!
Dress: Banana Republic Online
Shoes: Louboutin
Purse: Miu Miu
Necklace: 100 year old 18K gold with Circle Charm (handed down)
Also have on my Marc New York Black Military Coat (it does not photograph well)


----------



## ladydeluxe

vlore said:


> *ladydeluxe,* girl you are smokin' in that outfit! And love the pop of color from the shoes!!!



Thanks sweetie!  I love the pop of color too!


----------



## Mohnblume

Today at office


----------



## vlore

HalieB said:


> One of my Newer Banana Republic Dresses...so happy they make Talls now!
> Dress: Banana Republic Online
> Shoes: Louboutin
> Purse: Miu Miu
> Necklace: 100 year old 18K gold with Circle Charm (handed down)
> Also have on my Marc New York Black Military Coat (it does not photograph well)



*hallieb*, I see you too are a BR fan!!! I  that wrap dress!


----------



## plumaplomb

Mohnblume said:


> Today at office


i love your scarf!! where it's from? and of course the rings...too cute.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Yes, they are!  Love them! Thanks!*


 
What kind of R&R jeans are they? Can we see the back pockets! I love the wash!!


----------



## Veelyn

ladydeluxe said:


> Here's my outfit for today -- in my favorite v neck tee and hermes bangle and also debuting my new leather-like coated bandage skirt and heels!



Those heels are hot!


----------



## Veelyn

bb10lue said:


> Thank you  *margaritaxmix*
> *sofakingsweet*: Love your HK hoody!!SO CUTE
> *MissPinkBarbie*: I love your outfit, simply and chic!!!
> *mzshirls*: OMG....Those killing legs!!!
> 
> *Heres my outfit today:*
> LV roses stole
> LV roses Neverfull MM
> SLY jeans
> H belt
> long black tank
> Gorman cardigan
> Steve Madden wedge (not pic'd)



Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_love all the outfits great pics everyone _


----------



## Martina_Italy

mzshirls said:


> Here's me today.. course my shirt is all wrinkly from jacket and being in the car.. sorry!
> 
> oops excuse the mess in the back too, i still have to fold the laundry lol





 this outfit..and girl, you have gorgeous legs!!


----------



## Gucci_Sarah

BB10lue, 
may i ask where did you get your jeans from? and how long ago? I totally fell in love with it.


----------



## BasketballCourt

ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies! Here's my casual outfit for today, debuting my new ripped distressed boyfriend jeans and my new Sprouse bag! Threw on my favorite pair of navy patent wedges and blazer!


 
I love this look! :okay:


----------



## Marisa783

ladydeluxe said:


> Here's my outfit for today -- in my favorite v neck tee and hermes bangle and also debuting my new leather-like coated bandage skirt and heels!




LOVE those heels! who are they by?


----------



## Vivianan

Today ~


----------



## Vivianan




----------



## margaritaxmix

b00mbaka said:


> So cute! Does this have a hood? Where did you purchase it?


Yes it does, and I got it at Lord & Taylor! 

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments


----------



## margaritaxmix

brigadeiro - Love that sequin top. Amazing.

chaussurewhore - thanks! and girllllll god damn can you rock those heels! I'd be scared of heels so high but they look killer on you!

mzshirls - Love your outfit, so simple but SO classy.

heartfelt - Killer belt.

bb10lue - Gorgeous, gorgeous. You wear your roses oh so well.

ladydeluxe - Stunning heels - the color and I've been obsessed with that style!

Mohnblume - I love love LOVE YOUR RINGS!!! SO cute! I want. Cute Azur too.

Vivianan - Cute, love the pop of the yellow cardi!


----------



## Pink Daisy

Mohnblume said:


> Today at office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I love your look...so chic and professional..your dress is so nice...my sisters were Munchen last week and all they wore for the week were snow boots and furry hats!!!


----------



## karenab

Me:


----------



## intheevent

Ladydeluxe who's shoes


----------



## Mohnblume

Thanks a lot you both! The scarf is the american apparel circle scarf, 28$/28&#8364; (yes, very bad change). Love it so much, because of the different styles you can wear it (skirt, dress, top and scarf of course).


----------



## lillypod

mzshirls, I'm in love with those shoes. What brand are they? 

karenab, what a killer outfit. I couldn't pull it off, but you look so hip and untouchable in it--a David Bowie-esque femme fatale.


----------



## Mohnblume

intheevent said:


> Ladydeluxe who's shoes


----------



## bb10lue

Gucci_Sarah said:


> BB10lue,
> may i ask where did you get your jeans from? and how long ago? I totally fell in love with it.



Hi, i got my jeans from Japan about 3 yrs ago, the brand is called SLY.


----------



## bb10lue

*vlore*: Awww... thank you!! i love my roses scraf, its my favorite right now!
*mzshirls*: Thank you!


----------



## karenab

Lilypod -  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Kelelanna

Yeah!  I can keep up with this thread now. You gals all look great!  You guys inspire this SAHM to always look her best!  Thanks!  Maybe... one day, I'll have the courage to post a pic.


----------



## miss alice

intheevent said:


> Ladydeluxe who's shoes



i am going to take a guess here (and *Ladydeluxe,* I hope you dont mind, please correct me if i am wrong) but i think the shoes are from *Zara*. I have the same pair in black.


----------



## miss alice

I posted my outfits on Bal Forum but here it goes again:







For  NY Fashion Week Party


----------



## chaussurewhore

ro and trib toos.


----------



## gucci lover

*miss alice* - you look fab and your house looks amazinggggggggggg!


----------



## miss alice

gucci lover said:


> *miss alice* - you look fab and your house looks amazinggggggggggg!



Thank you!!


----------



## intheevent

Dammit no zara here yet, I don't suppose they do charge sends do they? Are they current? Do you know the style name?



miss alice said:


> i am going to take a guess here (and *Ladydeluxe,* I hope you dont mind, please correct me if i am wrong) but i think the shoes are from *Zara*. I have the same pair in black.


----------



## mzshirls

lillypod said:


> mzshirls, I'm in love with those shoes. What brand are they?
> 
> karenab, what a killer outfit. I couldn't pull it off, but you look so hip and untouchable in it--a David Bowie-esque femme fatale.


 
Lillypod they are nicole millers.. suede.  i wish i could have taken a picture of the sides cause they are scalloped on the sides.. um i'm not sure if thats the term.. and if not i have no idea why that term came to me lol..


----------



## miss alice

intheevent said:


> Dammit no zara here yet, I don't suppose they do charge sends do they? Are they current? Do you know the style name?



i dont know if Zara has style names for shoes..i already took off my tags so I am not sure if there was a name..

on my receipt it says " 10275801" and "12378201040370" 
I think the first set of numbers is style? i am only guessing...

the shoes is 99 usd..and  it is suede. and it is current. i got them yesterday @ Zara in NYC.

i dont think Zara does charge send but u can ask..i remember calling to ask about charge send 3 yrs ago and back then they did not do it. 

HTH!!!


----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today.  Weather is nice so I got to wear my suede boots again.
Thakoon for Target dress
A/X Sweater
Jimmy Choo boots






I don't think I posted this yet, modeling McQ blazer and pants


----------



## HalieB

Another Fantastic Day of RAIN!!!! My Flowers are so Happy!
Shirt: BR
Sweater: Kenneth Cole
Pants: BR
Shoes: Tan Patent Sedir Manolos
Coat: Black BR (not shown)
Purse: Navy Miu Miu (not shown)
_and of course....Black Chucks for the outside time!

I think I need a necklace or something.  Finally my pants are too big and not too small...like they were a month ago.
_


----------



## chefdaisey

You have amazing style!!
Where did you get that jacket from? I LOVE it 



chaussurewhore said:


> ro and trib toos.


----------



## intheevent

Thanks missalice you are so helpful. Ill give it a shot



miss alice said:


> i dont know if Zara has style names for shoes..i already took off my tags so I am not sure if there was a name..
> 
> on my receipt it says " 10275801" and "12378201040370"
> I think the first set of numbers is style? i am only guessing...
> 
> the shoes is 99 usd..and  it is suede. and it is current. i got them yesterday @ Zara in NYC.
> 
> i dont think Zara does charge send but u can ask..i remember calling to ask about charge send 3 yrs ago and back then they did not do it.
> 
> HTH!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

this is from a few days ago....

Vince tank top
Forever XXI cardi
J. Brand lovestory jeans
Tory Burch vegetable Revas
Rebecca Minkoff dark brown Nikki


----------



## sheanabelle

mzshirls said:


> Here's me today.. course my shirt is all wrinkly from jacket and being in the car.. sorry!
> 
> oops excuse the mess in the back too, i still have to fold the laundry lol



I love this!!! where is your outfit from, mostly the shirt!! ahhh that jumbo!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

miss alice said:


> I posted my outfits on Bal Forum but here it goes again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For NY Fashion Week Party


 

Love it!


----------



## chanelbaby

lovely boyfriend jeans ladydeluxe!


----------



## burberryaholic

sheanabelle said:


> this is from a few days ago....
> 
> Vince tank top
> Forever XXI cardi
> J. Brand lovestory jeans
> Tory Burch vegetable Revas
> Rebecca Minkoff dark brown Nikki


 
I have that cardigan too and I just love it!!  You look awesome!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ Yippy, just saw your signature -- you're a Catholic too? Praise God!  It's gonna be a great Lent, hang in there hun! 

Here are pics of my lazy outfit today! I was completely late for school and simply threw on whatever came to my mind! ush:


----------



## burberryaholic

^^^  I am literally going through shopping withdrawls!  Thankfully I have been busy every Sunday of lent so I haven't been able to slip up and make some massive purchase (or....multiple massive purchases)


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ Awesome, praise God for that! I've been very busy at school and church as well and I've been cutting down on my expenses big time! Mom did reward me with a new Sprouse bag and thank God for that because I am kinda suffering withdrawals too!! LOL! Sending a virtual hug to you for some boost!


----------



## envyme

You look GREAT!!



karenab said:


> Me:


----------



## envyme

_Miss Alice, you are too damn chic!_



miss alice said:


> I posted my outfits on Bal Forum but here it goes again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For  NY Fashion Week Party


----------



## envyme

Chaussurewhore, you NEVER disappoint!



chaussurewhore said:


> ro and trib toos.


----------



## envyme

WOW, everyone looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwanja

Yes, everyone looks fantastic! Sorry I can't do individual comments--I've got a 10 pager due in less than 12 hours...EEEK! Ahh what it means to be a student...


----------



## melissab

chefdaisey said:


> You have amazing style!!
> Where did you get that jacket from? I LOVE it



thats a rick owens


----------



## lawchick

ladydeluxe said:


> Here's my outfit for today -- in my favorite v neck tee and hermes bangle and also debuting my new leather-like coated bandage skirt and heels!


 Is that an American Apparel deep V neck tee?  I have that tee and it's my favorite too!  Great outfit.


----------



## lillypod

Thanks, mzshirls!

kiwanja, that is a beautiful coat (sweater? sweater coat? ). Slouchy and luxe--I love it.


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja - so simple and cute. love that red on you!

ladydeluxe - your chanel belt is simply to die for. you have amazing, effortless style.

sheanabelle - love your cardi and purse!

HalieB - stunning manolos.

roussel - amazing McQ blazer and i adoreeee how you belted that Thakoon dress!

chaussurewhore - killer moto jacket and legs!

miss alice - love how you pull off the fur coat and bal 

karenab - those shoes are absolutely GORGEOUS. love the concept.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Yesterday and today:


----------



## Prada_Princess

Miss_Alice - stunning.  I adore your outfit.


----------



## twinkling

Margarita, I love those black shoes!!  Where are they from?


----------



## margaritaxmix

twinkling said:


> Margarita, I love those black shoes!!  Where are they from?


Steven Madden, but I got them about 3 years ago... I hated them when I bought them, and got them for the sole reason that they were $10. I found them randomly and realized I like them now haha


----------



## twinkling

They're super-cute, thank god you kept them.


----------



## roussel

^ Margarita you are always so sweet!  I also like those shoes. They look perfect with your blue and white outfit.  Everyone is looking great!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

outfits from today and yesterday (after school)


----------



## chaussurewhore

*chefdaisy*, yes, it is a rick owens.*melissab *knows her stuff. 
*envyme,* thank you to the 10th power. may the force be with you.
*margarita, *you are the sweetest! you always take the time and effort to comment on all the girls' outfits. how very thoughtful.


----------



## margaritaxmix

pearlisthegurl said:


> outfits from today and yesterday (after school)


I love that cardigan in the first pic! So unique and bohemian!


*chauss:* Compliments always make my day, so hopefully I can help make someone else smile by giving them some (well deserved!) compliments.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

margaritaxmix said:


> I love that cardigan in the first pic! So unique and bohemian!
> 
> 
> *chauss:* Compliments always make my day, so hopefully I can help make someone else smile by giving them some (well deserved!) compliments.




Aww thank you so much, its my grandma's tea party cardigan from fp. Very warm!


----------



## aliasfreak909

im also in love with that cardi pearl!
outfit for todayg


----------



## karenab

kiwanja said:


> Yes, everyone looks fantastic! Sorry I can't do individual comments--I've got a 10 pager due in less than 12 hours...EEEK! Ahh what it means to be a student...


 
LOVE the casual-ness of this.


----------



## initialed




----------



## jadedgrl

not really an outfit of the day since its still kind of cold here :X but just wanted to share my bday gift for myself 

marc by marc dress
mcQ for target jacket
Louboutin declics


----------



## donmi

Here is for today: 
















Pink top: Elizabeth and James
jacket: Helmut Lang
shoes: Chloe
bag: CHANEL 2.55
necklace & bracelet : Hermes
long necklace: Fiona Paxton Coco 
extra: my mini schanuzer


----------



## donmi

jadedgrl said:


> not really an outfit of the day since its still kind of cold here :X but just wanted to share my bday gift for myself
> 
> marc by marc dress
> mcQ for target jacket
> Louboutin declics


 

your jacket and louboutins!!


----------



## bb10lue

donmi said:


> Here is for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink top: Elizabeth and James
> jacket: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Chloe
> bag: CHANEL 2.55
> necklace & bracelet : Hermes
> long necklace: Fiona Paxton Coco
> extra: my mini schanuzer



GREAT outfit!! OMG....i saw your little schanuzer there so cute!!!! just wondering if all schanuzers are into fashion or photography, mine does!!


----------



## donmi

ladydeluxe said:


> ^^ Yippy, just saw your signature -- you're a Catholic too? Praise God!  It's gonna be a great Lent, hang in there hun!
> 
> Here are pics of my lazy outfit today! I was completely late for school and simply threw on whatever came to my mind! ush:


 

sweetie i heart your every "lazy" outfit, very effortless yet chic


----------



## Elsie87

donmi said:


> Here is for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink top: Elizabeth and James
> jacket: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Chloe
> bag: CHANEL 2.55
> necklace & bracelet : Hermes
> long necklace: Fiona Paxton Coco
> extra: my mini schanuzer


 
We're bag twins!!!! 

LOVE the outfit and the adorable doggie!


----------



## Elsie87

jadedgrl said:


> not really an outfit of the day since its still kind of cold here :X but just wanted to share my bday gift for myself
> 
> marc by marc dress
> mcQ for target jacket
> Louboutin declics


 
That dress is TDF!!!

Love the whole outfit!


----------



## miss alice

Prada_Princess said:


> Miss_Alice - stunning.  I adore your outfit.



Thank you so much!


----------



## miss alice

thank you *margaritamix*, i love your outfit too, you are adorable!!

thank you *envyme*!!!! 

*EVERYONE looks so great!!! *


----------



## miss alice

jadedgrl said:


> not really an outfit of the day since its still kind of cold here :X but just wanted to share my bday gift for myself
> 
> marc by marc dress
> mcQ for target jacket
> Louboutin declics




love this!!


----------



## miss alice

donmi said:


> Here is for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink top: Elizabeth and James
> jacket: Helmut Lang
> shoes: Chloe
> bag: CHANEL 2.55
> necklace & bracelet : Hermes
> long necklace: Fiona Paxton Coco
> extra: my mini schanuzer



love this too!!!!


----------



## miss alice

i posted this on Bal too...shall take NEW pics...soon!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Very cute! Are those latex leggings?


----------



## cfellis522

ladydeluxe said:


> Here's my outfit for today -- in my favorite v neck tee and hermes bangle and also debuting my new leather-like coated bandage skirt and heels!


 
LadyDeluxe, Love the outfit!  Love the shoes!  Who makes the coated bandage skirt?  I Like!!!!    Cara


----------



## cfellis522

miss alice said:


> i posted this on Bal too...shall take NEW pics...soon!


 
MissAlice, Love the leggings?  Are they the Balencia Leather leggins or Kova & T Oxy leggins?  I also love the top!  Is that a necklace or part of your top?   Who makes it?    Great look!  Cara


----------



## mzshirls

jadedgrl said:


> not really an outfit of the day since its still kind of cold here :X but just wanted to share my bday gift for myself
> 
> marc by marc dress
> mcQ for target jacket
> Louboutin declics


 That dress is so pretty! love em with the CL's


----------



## mzshirls

miss alice said:


> i posted this on Bal too...shall take NEW pics...soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Everything looks perfect together!


----------



## CoachGirl12

chaussurewhore said:


> ro and trib toos.


Hot!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Here is today's movie date outfit -- I really like the striped mini dress I wore and it is very comfy too! Worn together my favorite yummy Chanel navy patent jumbo!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ very nice *LD*. love your outfit, the shoes are stunning, and the bag!

You are like me. i love to dress up to go to the movies. my friends hate it!! lol
have fun


----------



## annemerrick

Ladydeluxe....I love that dress!!!


----------



## envyme

*Miss Alice*, I LOVE the top!! Who is the designer? Thanks!!



miss alice said:


> i posted this on Bal too...shall take NEW pics...soon!


----------



## roussel

Love the outfit Ladydeluxe!  What brand is your watch?


----------



## daniellerose14

ladydelux- who makes your blazer in that pic?? i love it!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Thanks ladies for your sweet compliments! I love the dress too lol it has a nice soft lycra feel to it! 

*roussel*: My watch is Franck Muller 

*daniellerose*: Check out my blog!


----------



## initialed




----------



## agnes01

HalieB I love that BR wrap dress!  It looks great on you - I might have to go check it out in the store.  I have a few dresses from BR and they always fit so well...


----------



## donmi

ladydeluxe said:


> Here is today's movie date outfit -- I really like the striped mini dress I wore and it is very comfy too! Worn together my favorite yummy Chanel navy patent jumbo!


 

Am I seeing the CRAZY HOUR ?? LOOOVE IT !!
who makes that cool heels???


----------



## margaritaxmix

initialed - love the dress you have on!

ladydeluxe - you are just plain old gorgeous. i love seeing your outfits and pictures! gorgeous blazer and chanel 

miss alice - i LOVE that top!

donmi - your oufit has such an awesome retro feel to it. love the pop of your chanel, the dress, and your necklace!

jadedgrl - really cute marc dress.. love the colors! the mcQ jacket looks great on you too.


----------



## ladydeluxe

*donmi*: You could actually see my blog for the items!  And yes it is a Franck Muller.

*margaritaxmix*: Thanks hunny!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im just a teen, trying out new styles!


----------



## chaussurewhore

rick owens and stuff.


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli....I LOVE the second outfit...but am not as crazy about the first.  Maybe a fitted t-shirt not tucked in???  I do love the skirt and top (for some reason I covet that Pokemon shirt) separately BTW....just not together!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Pearli....I LOVE the second outfit...but am not as crazy about the first.  Maybe a fitted t-shirt not tucked in???  I do love the skirt and top (for some reason I covet that Pokemon shirt) separately BTW....just not together!



Im not much for high waisted skirts but that pink one was only $3 so i had to get it. I love the color but cant figure out how to wear it! Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I think if it is tucked in, the shirt should be more bare....maybe a tank top, to balance out the high-waisted skirt.  Hope you don't mind me giving my two cents pearli!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I think if it is tucked in, the shirt should be more bare....maybe a tank top, to balance out the high-waisted skirt.  Hope you don't mind me giving my two cents pearli!!!



No I dont! Ill try that next time!


----------



## melissab

a lil something i threw together..I really need to get a new camera.. and a new mirror...


----------



## annemerrick

That is super cute!


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^melissab, that is such a cute outfit!


----------



## melissab

^^ thanks guys! I got that cool tank for cheap at urban outfitters!


----------



## .jourdyn.

This is actually what I wore a day or so ago just haven't gotten around to posting it yet and I figured that nobody would want to see my gym outfit for today. lol

pink RL cords
gray RL cable knit sweater
just a white button up
Stuart Weitzman flats










hopefully the links work!!!


----------



## donmi

chaussurewhore said:


> rick owens and stuff.


 
loooove tha R.O. and your cool boots!!!


----------



## bisousx

mixing high and low end

dress: zara
banges: hm, f21, sparkly stuff is from asian accessory place
shoes: ysl tribute in cognac
watch: chanel


----------



## kiwanja

*bisousx*: I would KILL for your Chanel J12! And your YSL Tributes! How much did you get it for? 
*ladydeluxe*: LOVE the black/white outfit! The top, shoes, Chanel bag...all is perfect!


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja - love the backdrop and your tee!

bisousx - gorgeoussss dress and J12!

.jourdyn. - cute flats!

melissab - you look great, love how put together it is!

chaussurewhore - love the distressed denim skirt/rock leather mix.

pearlisthegurl - the blazer is too cute! i want one!


---


This is me yesterday:


----------



## melissab

^^ thank you


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^Thanks!

Margaritaxmix your cami is very cute and I like your sweater as well.


----------



## initialed




----------



## bisousx

kiwanja said:


> *bisousx*: I would KILL for your Chanel J12! And your YSL Tributes! How much did you get it for?
> *ladydeluxe*: LOVE the black/white outfit! The top, shoes, Chanel bag...all is perfect!


 

Hey! thanks.. I don't remember the exact price but it was 750 or so


----------



## LiLyBoO

miss alice said:


> i posted this on Bal too...shall take NEW pics...soon!



MISS ALICE! your OUTFIT is so cute! i love it!


----------



## Saray

Hello everyone!
I hope you like today's outfit.






Urban Oufitters dress, Miu Miu flats, Chanel bag and some pendants.


----------



## Monoi

Saray said:


> Hello everyone!
> I hope you like today's outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Oufitters dress, Miu Miu flats, Chanel bag and some pendants.


 

You have such nice style, cute dresses. I just read your blog.


----------



## lalunia

bisousx said:


> mixing high and low end
> 
> dress: zara
> banges: hm, f21, sparkly stuff is from asian accessory place
> shoes: ysl tribute in cognac
> watch: chanel



I love this dress! The color is great and it looks amazing on you!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Today ^^


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## melissab

miss alice said:


> i posted this on Bal too...shall take NEW pics...soon!



I would like to come and raid your closet please


----------



## plumaplomb

stephen sprouse is starting to grow on me.... that print is so fun!


----------



## margaritaxmix

initialed - such cute flats & i love your dress!

Deborah1986 - Love the Graffiti pareo!

inlovewithvuitt - cute top!

Saray - love the plaid dress and your flap!


----------



## Deborah1986

margaritaxmix said:


> Deborah1986 - Love the Graffiti pareo!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies! Here is my yet another casual outfit today for church, lunch and a little shopping! Debuting my new harem pants today!


----------



## melissab

^^ ooh! where did you get those!?


----------



## cerealacid

Hey Ladies,
here is my outfit.

Dress H&M
Blazer Zara


----------



## margaritaxmix

ladydeluxe - GORGEOUS blazer.

cerealacid - love the maxi dress!


----------



## Saray

Thanks to *Monoi * and *margaritaxmix*


----------



## chaussurewhore

ysl sunday...


----------



## karenab

earlier today:


----------



## bb10lue

I got my Alexander Wang sweater dress in mail today...what do you think? i'm having mixed feelings about it.... It is really baggy and boxish.


----------



## jadedgrl

bb10lue said:


> I got my Alexander Wang sweater dress in mail today...what do you think? i'm having mixed feelings about it.... It is really baggy and boxish.



LOVE this sweater


----------



## karenab

I love it!! if you don't want it throw it my way!!


----------



## bb10lue

karenab said:


> I love it!! if you don't want it throw it my way!!



I'm a bit torn....it is a very expensive sweater, i just wanna make sure i can wear it nicely and get the money worth. Any idea how to wear it, besides with leggings?You are my fashion idol btw


----------



## karenab

^^^ just pair it with anything skinny and you'll be fine. 

oooo thank you! 

and if it doesn't work out..... lol.... but i'm sure you'll be fine with it.


----------



## initialed




----------



## chaussurewhore

*bb10, *if you dont LOVE the AW sweater, return it.
 if i buy a big ticket item and am not 100 percent, i return it.
 i have learned that there is always gonna be something i want more.
 trust your own instincts and you will make the right call.


----------



## Saray

A very simple outfit for a sushi night. I need to take photos at day light. Sorry.






Dresses: unknow and Gap
Necklace: HM
Shoes: Lanvin
Bag: Givenchy
...


----------



## chaussurewhore

*saray,* cute and LOVE the bag.


----------



## EmeraldStar

Cerealacid, love the maxi dress on you!


----------



## devoted7

*everyone looks gorgeous!!!
*


----------



## bb10lue

chaussurewhore said:


> *bb10, *if you dont LOVE the AW sweater, return it.
> if i buy a big ticket item and am not 100 percent, i return it.
> i have learned that there is always gonna be something i want more.
> trust your own instincts and you will make the right call.



Hmm...its a hard call. its very unique and so different from the things i usually wear. I think i'd give it a couple of days.....


----------



## brigadeiro

Oh my! Too many beautiful outfits! 

*Miss Alice* - LOVE that fringed top! And are those the Givenchy wedge boots? 

*Ladydeluxe* - I am in awe and in love with every single outfit of yours!  The striped dress, the Jimmy Choo patent shoes, the Chanel patent jumbo, the blue blazer (worn with harem pants), and what are the shoes you wore with them? Gorgeous! 

*Kiwanja- *your photos are always SO stunning!!!









Wore this to my brother-in-law's engagement (where I drank way too much champagne :shame: )

Third Millennium silk dress with silver chain fringing
Willow silk coat-dress
Gucci patent studded pump stiletto's


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Saray said:


> A very simple outfit for a sushi night. I need to take photos at day light. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dresses: unknow and Gap
> Necklace: HM
> Shoes: Lanvin
> Bag: Givenchy
> ...


 
very cute!!


----------



## i_wona

bisousx said:


> mixing high and low end
> 
> dress: zara
> banges: hm, f21, sparkly stuff is from asian accessory place
> shoes: ysl tribute in cognac
> watch: chanel



Holy hubba hubba - look at your boobs! We should go out sometime  j/k

Love the accessories - just gorgeously mixed!


----------



## i_wona

cerealacid said:


> Hey Ladies,
> here is my outfit.
> 
> Dress H&M
> Blazer Zara



Love this outfit - simple and chic. It's all in the cut and you've picked impeccable shapes to suit you here.


----------



## cerealacid

i_wona said:


> Love this outfit - simple and chic. It's all in the cut and you've picked impeccable shapes to suit you here.



Thank you so much.


----------



## vlore

*Good morning ladies!!!* *Everyone looks fabulous!!! *


----------



## CoachGirl12

karenab said:


> earlier today:


Always love your outfits, you have great style!


----------



## cfellis522

bb10lue - I love the Alexander Wang sweater dress.  Like stated, anything skinny, black skinny jeans, etc.  Cara  (What size is it?  IF you dont want it, PM me. *smile*)


----------



## donmi

initialed said:


>


 

cute top


----------



## HalieB

^^^^ I agree.....like that top.

Here I am off to Work.

Top: Tracy Reese
Cami: BR
Skirt: BR
Shoes: Louboutin
Purse: Fendi Limited Edition 2002


----------



## karenab

CoachGirl12 said:


> Always love your outfits, you have great style!


 
Thank you CoachGirl12


----------



## margaritaxmix

HalieB - love your Loubs!

brigadeiro - oh my - GORGEOUS dress.

Saray - cute sneakers and shirt-dress!

initialed - very cute top!

bb10lue - i personally love the AW sweater on you - looks so stylish and simple!

chaussurewhore - you were born for YSL heels, i say.

karenab - adore those jeans and the fur coat. also love the green Bal in your avatar!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

fp tank
splendid hoodie
kitson jeans


----------



## chaussurewhore

bb10lue said:


> Hmm...its a hard call. its very unique and so different from the things i usually wear. I think i'd give it a couple of days.....


 this sounds like a great plan. i change my mind when i am indecisive for a couple of days... and the answer comes...


----------



## ScriptKitten

bb10lue said:


> I got my Alexander Wang sweater dress in mail today...what do you think? i'm having mixed feelings about it.... It is really baggy and boxish.



this sweater is amazing. you better keep it!


----------



## margaritaxmix

pearlisthegurl said:


> fp tank
> splendid hoodie
> kitson jeans


Your tank is too cute!


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Wang sweaterdress!!


----------



## miss alice

karenab said:


> earlier today:




hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss alice

brigadeiro said:


> Oh my! Too many beautiful outfits!
> 
> *Miss Alice* - LOVE that fringed top! And are those the Givenchy wedge boots?
> 
> *Ladydeluxe* - I am in awe and in love with every single outfit of yours!  The striped dress, the Jimmy Choo patent shoes, the Chanel patent jumbo, the blue blazer (worn with harem pants), and what are the shoes you wore with them? Gorgeous!
> 
> *Kiwanja- *your photos are always SO stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this to my brother-in-law's engagement (where I drank way too much champagne :shame: )
> 
> Third Millennium silk dress with silver chain fringing
> Willow silk coat-dress
> Gucci patent studded pump stiletto's



you look GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miss alice

bb10lue said:


> I got my Alexander Wang sweater dress in mail today...what do you think? i'm having mixed feelings about it.... It is really baggy and boxish.


----------



## miss alice

melissab said:


> a lil something i threw together..I really need to get a new camera.. and a new mirror...



*LOVE your entire outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## melissab

miss alice said:


> *LOVE your entire outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thank you! I love all your outfits!!!


----------



## agnes01

Not the most exciting outfit, but I check this thread all the time and decided to finally post.

My work outfit for today:
BR wrap dress
CK tights - dark brown
Robert Clergerie shoes
Katana bag


----------



## karenab

margaritaxmix said:


> karenab - adore those jeans and the fur coat. also love the green Bal in your avatar!


 
Thanks! THe boyfriend still shakes his head that I 'resurrected' his discarded jeans  

Its St Paddy's day today which means that avatar bag finally comes out to play


----------



## chaussurewhore

chatting with new friends.


----------



## candypants1100

miss alice- LOVE that look! who are those shoes by?


----------



## HalieB

and of Course....off to Work I go.....I had no idea it was St. Patti Day.....

Sweater: BR
Belt: BR
Skirt: Etro (outlet shopping find!!!)
Shoes: Louboutin Bruges
Pruse: Same as Yest.....Fendi


----------



## glossie




----------



## glossie




----------



## Ash8989

glossie, where are those rolled up pants from? i've been looking for a pair exactly like those. love them!


----------



## gwendolen

glossie said:


>



Glossie - where did you get that third dress?


----------



## margaritaxmix

glossie - Love the third dress and the shoes in first pic! (second post) Gorgeous Bals in all your pics!

HalieB - gorgeous skirt and belt!

chaussurewhore - love your Balenciaga and the boots!

agnes01 - very cute wrap dress!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Top - Gap
Shorts - Banana Republic
Flats - J. Crew


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^love the whole outfit...super cute!


----------



## meganfm

@BasketballCourt I have those same flats-I love them!


----------



## miss alice

*agnes01, BasketballCourt,  glossie, Halieb*- you all look GREAT!!!!!

*chaussurewhore-* HOT!!!!


----------



## agnes01

Today
Top = Studio M
Pants = BCBG Max
Sweater = Ann Taylor
Shoes = Via Spiga


----------



## margaritaxmix

agnes01 said:


> Today
> Top = Studio M
> Pants = BCBG Max
> Sweater = Ann Taylor
> Shoes = Via Spiga
> 
> View attachment 712929
> 
> 
> View attachment 712930


I LOVE the draping of that top!


----------



## agnes01

Thank you!     Edited to add - I like it too - and it is comfortable too!


----------



## donmi

glossie said:


>


 

LOOOVe the heels!! who makes them??


----------



## chaussurewhore

*margarita* and *miss alice,* thank you!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Thank you, *.jourdyn.*, *meganfm*, and *miss alice*!


----------



## pchan2802

Me today's outfit.Spring's coming here .


----------



## Saray

Hi! a simple outfit for work.






tee: Zara
necklace: Chanel
brooch: Chanel
jean: Citizen of...
shoes: Miu Miu
bag: Givenchy (I just love it so much)


----------



## kookycookie

ME sporting RM Nikki and my new, super comfy *GrEeN* open cardi from Urban Outfitters ...Happy St. Patty's!


----------



## deeliciouz

sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)



too cute!


----------



## initialed




----------



## deeliciouz

annemerrick said:


> OK...I posted this in my cheap outfit thread, but will post here as well. Help beef this new thread up a bit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory t-shirt
> Seven SUper Flare jeans
> Bottega belt
> Gucci bag



your whole outfit is AMAZING! i especially love the jeans!


----------



## deeliciouz

ladydeluxe said:


> Here's my outfit for today -- in my favorite v neck tee and hermes bangle and also debuting my new leather-like coated bandage skirt and heels!



wow - this outfit is FABULOUS!


----------



## glossie

thanks, girls 

Ash8989 - i got the grey bottoms from salvation army, als from singapore. 

gwendolen - i'm in singapore; the polka dot dress was bought here.

donmi - the shoes are from gojane.com


----------



## uhohitsralyn

girls, you'll look fabulous!

kookycookie -  may i ask what color is you RM Nikki? i absolutely love it...


----------



## kookycookie

uhohitsralyn said:


> kookycookie - you look fab girl! May i ask what color is you rm nikki? I absolutely love it...



cloud gray luv!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *margaritaxmix & miss alice*! 

*glossie*, LOVE all your B-bags! And those sandal/boot shoes are HOT, echoeing everyone else, who are they by?  Also LOVE the draped dress!


----------



## Samia

initialed said:


>


 
Love it!
Infact I love all your outfits.


----------



## Samia

kookycookie said:


> ME sporting RM Nikki and my new, super comfy *GrEeN* open cardi from Urban Outfitters ...Happy St. Patty's!


 
Loving the green with what I presume is the Cloud grey Nikki.


----------



## annemerrick

deeliciouz said:


> your whole outfit is AMAZING! i especially love the jeans!


 

Thanks so much!!!  I am so in love with these jeans!! I swear, if I wasn't posting pics here I might wear them everyday!!  I really appreciate the compliment!

Saray-I really like your outfit.  It looks so fresh!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BasketballCourt said:


> Top - Gap
> Shorts - Banana Republic
> Flats - J. Crew


 

So cute!


----------



## lilflobowl

I wore this outfit to attend my bestie's grandmother's wake; a bit dull cos it's considered bad to wear bright colours (CLs featured are my Burgundy Glittart Yoyos, 09 Balenciaga Black City)


----------



## margaritaxmix

lilflobowl - love the simplicity. the Balenciaga is so gorgeous!

initialed - I LOVE the color of your tights! I seriously need to invest in more tights.

kookycookie - Gorgeous purse and cute cardi!

Saray - your chanel necklace is simply amazing. If there's one thing I love more than Chanel Flaps, it's Chanel's jewelry 

pchan2802 - Adore how you belted the coat!

---

Here's me today (excuse the UGGs... I just realized I have NO winter boots but UGGs... I need to go shopping even though spring starts for me tomorrow! )


----------



## brigadeiro

*margaritaxmix* that necklace is absolutely gorgeous! Where did you find it (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------



## .jourdyn.

*margaritaxmix-*super cute outfit, especially like the dress!


----------



## margaritaxmix

brigadeiro said:


> *margaritaxmix* that necklace is absolutely gorgeous! Where did you find it (if you don't mind my asking)?


I found it on ETSY! They have all sorts of wonderful handmade jewelry, bags, etc.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...rch_type=tag_title&ga_page=3&min=&max=&order=

Here's one similar to mine - the site is fantastic if you're looking for vintage-esque or unique pieces!


----------



## Saray

Hello *annemerrick *and *margaritaxmix* and thanks for your comments. 

By the way, I love your necklace *margaritaxmix!*


----------



## pchan2802

[/quote]

You look so cute,love your necklace.Very unique!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*margarita,* super cute look!


----------



## initialed

Thanks girls!


----------



## chaussurewhore

vert d'eau WE and me.


----------



## halohalo

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/fishlipz/DSCF3225.jpg


kookycookie, I love your sweater, where do you get it?


----------



## glossie

brigadeiro said:


> *glossie*, LOVE all your B-bags! And those sandal/boot shoes are HOT, echoeing everyone else, who are they by?  Also LOVE the draped dress!


 
thanks, brigadeiro  they're from gojane.com. i don't know if they're copies, cos gojane does copies... and i'm not one to buy expensive shoes altho i'm a shoe junkie first (i'd love yours and everyone's shoe collection!) before i'm a bagaholic. pardon me if some pics look contrived as i took them for the bbag forum so people can have an idea how they wear on a person of my height. 

you and everyone else look great! keep the pics coming!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


>


 
Love the flats! Can I ask the brand?


----------



## kookycookie

me in some super comfy Dolce Vita flats & my Rebecca Minkoff Matinee!


----------



## kookycookie

halohalo said:


> kookycookie, I love your sweater, where do you get it?




Urban Outfitters -they come in all sortsa colors!


----------



## Alyana

kookycookie said:


> me in some super comfy Dolce Vita flats & my Rebecca Minkoff Matinee!



Seriously, your turning me into a RM convert every post you make. I loveee that dress too!!


----------



## BambiKino

Some recent outfits:



What I wore to go see Britney:








​


----------



## yoglood

Everyone looks GREAT!!

Here's my first post; casual day today


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hello ladies! Everyone's looking fabulous, keep the pics coming!

Here are some pics of today's outfit which I pulled together quickly for school!

In Marni sheer top, Topshop ripped skinny jeans and Chanel black patent peep toes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BambiKino said:


> Some recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wore to go see Britney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 

cute! Love your style


----------



## roussel

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies! Everyone's looking fabulous, keep the pics coming!
> 
> Here are some pics of today's outfit which I pulled together quickly for school!
> 
> In Marni sheer top, Topshop ripped skinny jeans and Chanel black patent peep toes



Love love love this!


----------



## vlore

*Thursday outfit *(running errands w/ DH)












BR top (posted w/ flash so u can see what a great color it is!)
Joe's jeans
Enzo wedges
Margo Morrison necklace
Balenciaga City


----------



## .jourdyn.

*vlore- *love the outfit super simple...but super cute!


----------



## 75Jules

I love the bag and top colour combo vlore


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore - I've missed your posts! Love the color of your top!

ladydeluxe - gorgeous skinnies and peeptoes

yoglood - cute revas and tee!

BambiKino - LOVE your ice cube Chanel and your hair in the first pic

kookycookie - super cute flats and dress!

chaussurewhore - LOVE those boots. I need a pair of flat knee high boots...

initialed - your cardi looks sooo comfy 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*bambi,* love it all.
*vlore,* great bag


----------



## meganfm

BambiKino said:


> Some recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wore to go see Britney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



:O Do I see the VW pirate boots?  I've been DYING for a pair.  Yours look great!


----------



## margaritaxmix

chaussurewhore said:


> *bambi,* love it all.
> *vlore,* great bag


Gorgeous figure. Who makes that dress?


----------



## vlore

First of all, everyone looks fantastic!!! I  that we have sooo many posts!!!

Thank you *jourdyn*, *75jules*, and *chassurewhore*!!! 

*Margaritamix:* Thank you!!! Yes, I hadn't posted in a while! And I love all of YOUR outfits! You are such a cutie-pie...and your necklace from 'Etsy' is super duper cute!!!


----------



## envyme

Do people stare at you when you are in public? Your looks are sooo HAUTE!! You are a fashion inspiration!



chaussurewhore said:


> *bambi,* love it all.
> *vlore,* great bag


----------



## karenab

Acting stupid in changing room at H&M today (I bought the metallic top and necklace):







My DIY stud boots:


----------



## CoachGirl12

karenab said:


> Acting stupid in changing room at H&M today (I bought the metallic top and necklace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DIY stud boots:


That top is gorgeous!


----------



## initialed

*pinkgoldfish* - Thanks, the flats are Steve Madden.


----------



## initialed




----------



## chaussurewhore

margarita, vintage alaia. 
envyme, yes. i get asked if i am a fashion editor or sylist. the european girls say i remind them of a young carine roitfeld.

you guys are both so sweet!!!


----------



## robynlee

aw, everyone looks great!
This is my first time posting in here, so be nice 

This is what I wore yesterday(been in my PJs all day today!) :




(my sweater is maroon, although it looks black)

Then I bought this and wore it out last night with a navy cardigan:


----------



## mineko

chaussurewhore said:


>



love your style.. you are smokin!


----------



## mineko

LOVE this outfit! you look great!


----------



## mineko

robynlee said:


> aw, everyone looks great!
> This is my first time posting in here, so be nice
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday(been in my PJs all day today!) :



this looks so cute on you!


----------



## deeliciouz

kookycookie said:


> me in some super comfy Dolce Vita flats & my Rebecca Minkoff Matinee!



super cute!


----------



## deeliciouz

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies! Everyone's looking fabulous, keep the pics coming!
> 
> Here are some pics of today's outfit which I pulled together quickly for school!
> 
> In Marni sheer top, Topshop ripped skinny jeans and Chanel black patent peep toes



ooh! love the whole outfit!


----------



## glossie




----------



## pisdapisda79

vlore, you look great, love your outfit



vlore said:


> *Thursday outfit *(running errands w/ DH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR top (posted w/ flash so u can see what a great color it is!)
> Joe's jeans
> Enzo wedges
> Margo Morrison necklace
> Balenciaga City


----------



## Deborah1986

vlore said:


> *Thursday outfit *(running errands w/ DH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR top (posted w/ flash so u can see what a great color it is!)
> Joe's jeans
> Enzo wedges
> Margo Morrison necklace
> Balenciaga City


 
_love this outfit  _


----------



## plumaplomb

love the DIY studded boots!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

glossie - love your Balenciaga and that little black dress is PERFECT!!

robynlee - love the print of your dress and such a cute skirt!

initialed- very cute. love how you make simple outfits so chic!

karenab - glad you bought that top because it's GORGEOUS!


----------



## vlore

*Thank you everyone for all of your sweet comments! *


----------



## kiwanja

LOVE how everyone in this thread is so stylish...and 90% of the time carrying a Balenciaga bag [looking at you vlore...you must own one in every color! I'm bubbling at the mouth with jealousy] (chuckle)

I just lived through finals week and am going to HK tomorrow to do some mag shopping. Can't wait!


----------



## lawchick

*Glossie* I haven't seen stirrup pants worn since I was in high school.  (I'm in my 30s now!)  Awesome!  Are those new or vintage?


----------



## vlore

Thanks *kiwanja*...gosh, I WISH I had a Bbag in every color...that would be a dream come true  And girl, you know u rock in ALL of your pics!!!

*Pics from Thursday and Friday night*




Ann Taylor sweater/cardi
BR jeans + top
Margo Morrison necklace




BR  sweater/cardi + belt
The Limited pants
Calvin Klein tank
Gucci wedges
Balenciaga wristlet in Praline


----------



## karenab

margaritaxmix said:


> karenab - glad you bought that top because it's GORGEOUS!


 
Thank you


----------



## sunbeamy

Gorgeous! I love everyone outfits!!


----------



## BridgetGrr

sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)



i demand to know where you got your hoodie!


----------



## bb10lue

Wore my A.W sweater out last week....


----------



## glossie

lawchick said:


> *Glossie* I haven't seen stirrup pants worn since I was in high school. (I'm in my 30s now!) Awesome! Are those new or vintage?


 
tell me about it! i'm really delighted when someone gets it... means i'm wired ok and not too out there  (i'm nearing my 40s) i got them new in a rather old neighbourhood. i thought they might be vintage but i didn't ask. i was elated when i found them; was the last pair and priced at a song. and they fit perfect and the best part - they're not hipster. i just love vintage. they don't produce stuff like that these days.



margaritaxmix said:


> glossie - love your Balenciaga and that little black dress is PERFECT!!



thanks, sweetie! dress is quite loose, actually. i guess the shot's taken at a flattering angle


----------



## initialed




----------



## lunasissi

initialed said:


>


 
 this outfit!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karenab said:


> Acting stupid in changing room at H&M today (I bought the metallic top and necklace):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DIY stud boots:



those are GENIUS!!!


----------



## glossie




----------



## donmi

bb10lue said:


> Wore my A.W sweater out last week....


 

Looove it@@@ it's so casual yet chic


----------



## annemerrick

Karen- Love the metallic top, and the boots are BADASS!!  Can you please tell me how you did this???


----------



## karenab

^^ Thanks! Just need an exactor knife and the studs. Thats about it.


----------



## BasketballCourt

*glossie*, I love all of your outfits!


----------



## donmi

Here is for me and my hubby on our movie-date yesterday


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ Such a cute couple!! Both of you look really young! Are you sure you're married? 

Here is today's outfit featuring distressed MC tote bag and debuting the Dries van Noten strappy heels plus a very cute Marni top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Back view






And close up of my current favorite shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## karenab

^^^killer heels.


----------



## juu_b

donmi said:


> Here is for me and my hubby on our movie-date yesterday



love your blazer! may i ask where you go it?


----------



## margaritaxmix

ladydeluxe - stunning heels and adorable tank!

glossie - love your laceup heels & balenciaga

donmi - gorgeousss balenciaga  & chanel brooch

initialed - i LOVE that white watch!

bb10lue - the sweater looks great on you - simple and looks SO comfy

vlore - love the Ann Taylor cardi and that BR stretch belt - I've been trying to hunt one down to belt my longer sweaters!

kiwanja - amazing booties and legs!


----------



## plumaplomb

ladydeluxe said:


> ^^ Such a cute couple!! Both of you look really young! Are you sure you're married?
> 
> Here is today's outfit featuring distressed MC tote bag and debuting the Dries van Noten strappy heels plus a very cute Marni top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And close up of my current favorite shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx


oh god. love your bag. love the shoes. even love the nail polish.


----------



## pchan2802

ladydeluxe said:


> ^^ Such a cute couple!! Both of you look really young! Are you sure you're married?
> 
> Here is today's outfit featuring distressed MC tote bag and debuting the Dries van Noten strappy heels plus a very cute Marni top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And close up of my current favorite shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



Always love your style


----------



## LiLyBoO

everyone looks amazing!


----------



## bb10lue

Thank you!! *donmi*, *margaritaxmix*. 
*ladydeluxe*: another great outfit!!! I have a similar pair of ripped jeans from Sass&Bide , love the shoes!!


----------



## donmi

Today's outfit:


----------



## donmi

juu_b said:


> love your blazer! may i ask where you go it?


 

The blazer is from SMYTHE. If you are located in Canada, you can find it at Holt Renfrew! They have a few really cute blazers there from this brand! check them out


----------



## b00mbaka

donmi said:


>


 
OMG! Are those nipple tassles on his shirt? That is HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

_Top: Development//Blazer: Alexander McQueen for Target//Jeans: J brand//Boots: Appepazza//Bag: Kooba_


----------



## bb10lue

^^You are so pretty!!! Love your outfit and hair


----------



## .jourdyn.

*chunkymonkey*-I *love* your boots!


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

thanks so much, Courtney and margaritaxmix 

ooh i love those DVNs, ladydeluxe.

donmi - i see you like bbags too. who made those shades? vintage ted lapidus? love the hat too.

chunkymonkey - i say again: you're really beautiful.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

chunkymonkey your stunning!


----------



## ladydeluxe

donmi said:


> Today's outfit:



LOVE this casual outfit! You just totally inspired me to wear like that to school tomorrow! I have similar mcqueen skull scarves both in navy/white and ivory/black! I love your shoes, are they from Givenchy?


----------



## Monoi

vlore said:


> Thanks *kiwanja*...gosh, I WISH I had a Bbag in every color...that would be a dream come true  And girl, you know u rock in ALL of your pics!!!
> 
> *Pics from Thursday and Friday night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater/cardi
> BR jeans + top
> Margo Morrison necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR sweater/cardi + belt
> The Limited pants
> Calvin Klein tank
> Gucci wedges
> Balenciaga wristlet in Praline


 
You have a very clean style I love it, its so simple yet fresh and chiq


----------



## margaritaxmix

donmi - I LOVEEEEEEEE it! From your McQueen scarf to your Balenciaga to those JEANS to your heels. GORGEOUS!

chunkymonkey - AMAZING boots and blouse! 

initialed - very cute flower vest!


----------



## clinkenwar

Initialed...I love all of your outfits but especially your flats...can you please please post a group picture? :greengrin:


----------



## chaussurewhore

*donmi, *cute outfit!


----------



## vlore

Monoi said:


> You have a very clean style I love it, its so simple yet fresh and chiq



Thank you *monoi!!!*


----------



## stefaniarocks

Sweater: H&M
Jeans: Bershka
Boots: Emu
Bag: Balenciaga
Scarf: Alexander McQueen


----------



## lunasissi

stefaniarocks said:


> Sweater: H&M
> Jeans: Bershka
> Boots: Emu
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Scarf: Alexander McQueen


 
Ciao!  the outfit, in particular the sweater!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

chunkymonkey said:


> _Top: Development//Blazer: Alexander McQueen for Target//Jeans: J brand//Boots: Appepazza//Bag: Kooba_


Wow you are stunning! Love the outfit!


----------



## plumaplomb

^ agree!! love the top.


----------



## initialed




----------



## chaussurewhore

samedi afternoon.


----------



## juu_b

initialed said:


>



Initialed - is that a jumbo? i've been searching high and low of a pic of the jumbo worn cross body!! you look great!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

chaussurewhore said:


> samedi afternoon.


 
Cute outfit, I really like your skirt and your watch.
May I ask what brand is the watch? TIA


----------



## initialed

*juu_b* - Thank you! It's not the jumbo. It's a Reissue.


----------



## Shasta

chunkymonkey said:


> _Top: Development//Blazer: Alexander McQueen for Target//Jeans: J brand//Boots: Appepazza//Bag: Kooba_


 


Girl!  You are looking good!


----------



## EmeraldStar

^ Agree!  I especially love the jean and boot combo!


----------



## chunkymonkey

thanks, ladies!  you totally made my day


----------



## sunbeamy

chunkymonkey said:


> _Top: Development//Blazer: Alexander McQueen for Target//Jeans: J brand//Boots: Appepazza//Bag: Kooba_


 
You are soooo pretty!! Love your outfit!!


----------



## sunbeamy




----------



## rehana

beautifull!!!

i loveeeee your top...where did you get it?


----------



## androsek

ladydeluxe said:


> ^^



LadyDeluxe! Where did you get those beauties? I tried to find them online but failed ush:


----------



## cammy1

initialed said:


>


I always like your style- esp. your reissue- is that a J12 I noticed from one of your previous pics?


----------



## ladydeluxe

androsek said:


> LadyDeluxe! Where did you get those beauties? I tried to find them online but failed ush:



Hello! They're from Dries van Noten Fall '08! HTH!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Today's outfit for school  Casual as usual! 

(with '07 Bottega Veneta black patent gladiator heels not featured) 










 		  		  		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## plumaplomb

sunbeamy said:


>


i love your top!!!!!! where did you get it?


----------



## sunbeamy

Thanks *plumaplomb*! top from ASOS.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

plumaplomb said:


> i love your top!!!!!! where did you get it?


 
And I love the skirt! May I ask where that is from?


----------



## pchan2802

Outfit for today!


----------



## chunkymonkey

pinkgoldfish said:


> And I love the skirt! May I ask where that is from?



Agreed!  love the ribbon detail. you look great, sunbeamy.


----------



## yoglood

outfit for today:


----------



## margaritaxmix

ladydeluxe - gorgeous. Love your effortless style.

yoglood - love your pants and the Balenciaga!

pchan2802 - gorgeous purse and boots!

sunbeamy - I missed you!!  You look beautiful as always - I love the skirt and the Chanel accessories!

chaussurewhore - belle! i love the oversized white tee.

initialed - your reissue is gorgeous, and i love how you wear it.

stefaniarocks - lovely mcqueen scarf and Balenciaga!


----------



## pchan2802

Thanks!You're always so nice,Margaritaxmix .


----------



## donmi

ladydeluxe said:


> Today's outfit for school  Casual as usual!
> 
> (with '07 Bottega Veneta black patent gladiator heels not featured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


 

Yay another trend for me now!!


----------



## melissab

ladydeluxe said:


> Today's outfit for school  Casual as usual!
> 
> (with '07 Bottega Veneta black patent gladiator heels not featured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



are these american apparel tees that you wear so wonderfully!?


----------



## pchan2802

Dinner out for my friend's bday!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Your dress is so pretty!


----------



## brigadeiro

*Ladydeluxe*, I'm in  with your wardrobe & style, and particularly jealous of your multicoloured DVN sandals, I really wanted them in blue, and thought I had purchased them online, only to be told a few days later they were sold out :cry:






Wore this out to drinks with friends:

*Stella McCartney silk/cotton blouse with split sleeves, removable collar & monkey button
*Willow pinafore dress
*Christian Louboutin patent baby blue pumps


----------



## cesca

ladydeluxe, love this ! n the color of ur nail polish !


----------



## shopaholiccat

sunbeamy said:


>



Love this outfit! Is it a MINI flap (looks rather big..hmm) ??? I got addicted to mini flap b/c of you! I got a pink one already and looking for more!


----------



## St3phY

*brigadeiro*- LOVE your Willow Pinafore dress


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks St3phy! :shame:


----------



## sunbeamy

shopaholiccat said:


> Love this outfit! Is it a MINI flap (looks rather big..hmm) ??? I got addicted to mini flap b/c of you! I got a pink one already and looking for more!


 .....Thank you sweetie!! I love your pink mini flap!! me too! I can't get enough of mini flaps!!  
yes, is a mini flap on me...but think it doesn't look mini on petite me.ush: *hide*



pinkgoldfish said:


> And I love the skirt! May I ask where that is from?


 
Thank dear! skirt from gap



chunkymonkey said:


> Agreed! love the ribbon detail. you look great, sunbeamy.


 
Thank you babe!!!

I miss you too darling *margaritaxmix*!!  Thanks you dear! You're always so sweet!!

*pchan2802*, I love your outfit!! You looks gorgeous!!


----------



## pchan2802

@ Sunbeamy: Thanks!Love all your outfits.You always dress so well .


----------



## ladydeluxe

melissab said:


> are these american apparel tees that you wear so wonderfully!?



Yes! These are AA tees which I've been wearing too much!


----------



## LiLyBoO

sunbeamy said:


>


 I love your outfit!


----------



## LiLyBoO

brigadeiro said:


> *Ladydeluxe*, I'm in  with your wardrobe & style, and particularly jealous of your multicoloured DVN sandals, I really wanted them in blue, and thought I had purchased them online, only to be told a few days later they were sold out :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this out to drinks with friends:
> 
> *Stella McCartney silk/cotton blouse with split sleeves, removable collar & monkey button
> *Willow pinafore dress
> *Christian Louboutin patent baby blue pumps



 That dress is so cute!


----------



## initialed

*cammy1* - Thanks and yes, it's a J12.

*margaritaxmix* - Thanks!

*ladydeluxe* - I love your look!


----------



## xlana

Here is my outfit when I went out to dinner. Super casual, nothing special.

-Banana Republic Blazer
-J. Crew Sherpa Hoodie
-Heritage tank
-VS Pink Leggings
-Cole Haan Boots
-Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## initialed




----------



## deeliciouz

Shasta said:


> Girl!  You are looking good!



I agree with Shasta. T - you are looking GREAT!


----------



## deeliciouz

xlana said:


> Here is my outfit when I went out to dinner. Super casual, nothing special.
> 
> -Banana Republic Blazer
> -J. Crew Sherpa Hoodie
> -Heritage tank
> -VS Pink Leggings
> -Cole Haan Boots
> -Rebecca Minkoff MAM



i love this! so casual, comfy, & cute!


----------



## pchan2802

Going out for "window shopping" .


----------



## yoglood

today:


----------



## Peaches23

I want to borrow this outfit!! LOL I love it!! I wish I could wear leggings I always feel like the leggings make my legs fat.


xlana said:


> Here is my outfit when I went out to dinner. Super casual, nothing special.
> 
> -Banana Republic Blazer
> -J. Crew Sherpa Hoodie
> -Heritage tank
> -VS Pink Leggings
> -Cole Haan Boots
> -Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## stefaniarocks

Thanks *margaritaxmix*, you're always so sweet!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

yoglood - I'm in love with how you belted that cardigan and layered it over the ruffle blouse!

pchan2802 - gorgeous Trevi 

initialed - cute belt (?) or whatever is banding your top. Love the watch also.

xlana - love the RM bag and your blazer

brigadeiro - gorgeous dress and the color of your Loubs is simply stunning here.


----------



## vlore

*pchan,* all of your outfits are great! I love your Trevi and your Chanel! 

*yoglood,* both of your outfits are fantastic! And your white Bbag is gorgeous! 

*brigaderio,* great outfit! I love how you wore the blouse under the dress! 

*ladydeluxe*, all of your outfits are so stylish + fashionable!!! You're always looking great! 

*xlana, * I love this entire outfit, especially the look of the hoodie under the blazer! Very cool  

*initialed, * always looking great!!! And I loved the Chanel you wore the other day!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thank you so much *vlore & margaritaxmix*!


----------



## xlana

*deliciouz*: Thanks!! And I recognize you from your fabulous pictures in the RM reference library! What happened to you and RM? Had a falling out?? hehe, I wouldn't be too surprised if you did though!

*peaches*: Go ahead! It's a super comfy outfit, I live in leggings, boots, and my sherpa hoodie. And I think if you find the right fit and fabric, leggings actually make your legs look skinnier!! Try American Apparel's leggings!

*margarita*: Thank you! I love my RM bag too! I carry her everywhere and she's so smooshy now!

*vlore*: I usually put a hoodie under my blazer to make it look more casual and not as dressy! It's a tip that I tell my friends if they want to dress down a blazer!

*pchan *and *yoglood*: I love both of your purses!! Just gorgeous. I'm a sucker for LV and royal blue colored bags!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

pchan2802 said:


> Going out for "window shopping" .


Love everything about your outfit, I especially love your LV!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

see you on the astral plane.


----------



## Shasta

^Great inspiration for me ladies!  You all look fabulous!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

xlana said:


> Here is my outfit when I went out to dinner. Super casual, nothing special.
> 
> -Banana Republic Blazer
> -J. Crew Sherpa Hoodie
> -Heritage tank
> -VS Pink Leggings
> -Cole Haan Boots
> -Rebecca Minkoff MAM



you don't just do it well on polyvore, but in real life too!


----------



## bethni

Topshop: one-piece dress; black tights; brown lace-ups 
Knightsbridge (Taiwanese brand): black coat with mid-length sleeves
Chanel: metallic camera bag


----------



## deeliciouz

xlana said:


> *deliciouz*: Thanks!! And I recognize you from your fabulous pictures in the RM reference library! What happened to you and RM? Had a falling out?? hehe, I wouldn't be too surprised if you did though!



*xlana*:  more like me and my wallet had a falling out over RM!  

*bethni*: what a gorgeous photo. Beautiful color and tone!


----------



## pchan2802

bethni said:


> Topshop: one-piece dress; black tights; brown lace-ups
> Knightsbridge (Taiwanese brand): black coat with mid-length sleeves
> Chanel: metallic camera bag



Love this pic.Beautiful!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hello ladies, here's yesterday's outfit. I went all 'tie dye' with the acid wash skinny jeans, tie dye striped tank top in navy and Balenciaga dove gray gladiator wedges to match. 









Absolutely love the squishy 'tie dye' wash effect on this jeans! xx


----------



## plumaplomb

I love those gladiator shoes!! I've never seen them in grey, and I think they're lovely!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Thanks! The Balenciaga gladiator wedges come in black (made famous by MK Olsen), lipstick red and dove gray I believe. I'm not so sure about other colors, I've only seen these few. I have two other friends who own the red and gray each.


----------



## pchan2802

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies, here's yesterday's outfit. I went all 'tie dye' with the acid wash skinny jeans, tie dye striped tank top in navy and Balenciaga dove gray gladiator wedges to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love the squishy 'tie dye' wash effect on this jeans! xx



Never get boring to see your pics.You always look sooooo good girl!


----------



## glossie




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I like the tye dye jeans


----------



## pchan2802

If I go out today,I'll wear this outfit .


----------



## xlana

*Bethni*: I love Knight's Bridge! I have a jacket from them that I got in Taiwan. They have the cutest stuff and for once in my life jackets actually fit me!!

*MichelleAntonia*: Thanks so much girlie! You're so sweet! I'm really glad you enjoyed my Gossip Girl polyvores!! I see you're in the East Bay too! Well hello then fellow East Bayer!!

*ladyluxe*: I love your style, it's super similar to mine! Now if only I could get into heels, I live in my boots!! I love blazers though!

*deliciouz*: I've been cheating in my relationship with RM, she just has too many "issues" if you know what I mean!  

*Glossie*: Love your Bal bag!! That shade of green makes me envy!!

*pchan*: Your shoes are amazing! Love them.


----------



## margaritaxmix

pchan2802 - I LOVE your shrug and those shoes!

glossie - The color of your Balenciaga is simply stunning!

ladydeluxe - Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. I wish I had your style  The jeans are amazing and so are the gladiator wedges!

bethni - Adore your coat and stunning Chanel.

chaussurewhore - Amazing jeans. I've been wanting to try out Paige denim!


----


Here's simple casual old me today 






American Eagle Tank
Espirit tee
Abercrombie Jeans
Aeropostale Belt
UGGs
Tiffany Necklace
Zales ring (from BF hehe)


----------



## pchan2802

margaritaxmix said:


> ----
> 
> 
> Here's simple casual old me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Eagle Tank
> Espirit tee
> Abercrombie Jeans
> Aeropostale Belt
> UGGs
> Tiffany Necklace
> Zales ring (from BF hehe)



You always make me recall about my youth.Too old now .


----------



## yoglood

chaussure-- hot vest! what does it look like in front?

bethni-- your dress is so cute! and your chanel is beautiful!

ladydeluxe-- those jeans are tdf! i could never pull that off...

glossie-- you always have such amazing style! 

pchan-- LOVE your belt and shoes!

margarita-- you're so cute!!


----------



## vlore

*Great outfits everyone!!!! 
* *
pchan,* are those Proenza shoes?


----------



## initialed




----------



## pchan2802

Thank everyone for nice words!
@ vlore : They're Paul & Joe shoes.


----------



## sunbeamy

pchan2802 said:


> If I go out today,I'll wear this outfit .


 

I love this babe!!!! Perfect outfit!


----------



## sunbeamy

margaritaxmix said:


> Here's simple casual old me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Eagle Tank
> Espirit tee
> Abercrombie Jeans
> Aeropostale Belt
> UGGs
> Tiffany Necklace
> Zales ring (from BF hehe)


 
sweet margaritaxmix, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## sunbeamy

bethni said:


> Topshop: one-piece dress; black tights; brown lace-ups
> Knightsbridge (Taiwanese brand): black coat with mid-length sleeves
> Chanel: metallic camera bag


 
beautiful picture!


----------



## sunbeamy

match with pearl earrings


----------



## miss gucci

BridgetGrr said:


> i demand to know where you got your hoodie!


i wanna know too....plese


----------



## plumaplomb

sunbeamy you always look so perfectly ladylike. you really know what fits you. i love that dress and the color of your bag.


----------



## vlore

pchan2802 said:


> Thank everyone for nice words!
> @ vlore : They're Paul & Joe shoes.



Thanks! They are identical to a pair of Proenzas that I want 

*margaritamix,* You've got to be the cutest tFer ever!!! You look so comfy and adorable!!! I love your A&F jeans! 

*sunbeamy,* you always look so elegant and classy! And love all of your Chanels!!!

*initialed,* Love your entire outfit, especially the Bbag!!! Is that Emerald?


----------



## BasketballCourt

*bridgetgrr* and *miss gucci*, Earlier in the thread she said she got it at Hot Topic 

*sunbeamy*, you look so gorgeous and angelic!

*bethni*, great pic, and I love those brown lace-ups. 
* 
**margarita*, that top is so cute. I like the lace detailing in the camisole too.

*pchan*, love the dress/belt combo.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*maragaritaxmix*Super cute! Epecially love the style of your jeans.


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thanks! Yes, it's Emerald.


----------



## fanniepack

My outfit to school. Was really chilly in the morning, then got hot around the afternoon. I hate the indecisive weather.  Just bought this really cute pink blouse, wanted to show it off!







Jacket: Heritage 1981
Blouse: Gap
Tank: Forever21
Shoes: Minnetonka
PURPLE nailpolish!


----------



## initialed

*fanniepack* - You look awesome!


----------



## pchan2802

fanniepack said:


> My outfit to school. Was really chilly in the morning, then got hot around the afternoon. I hate the indecisive weather.  Just bought this really cute pink blouse, wanted to show it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Heritage 1981
> Blouse: Gap
> Tank: Forever21
> Shoes: Minnetonka
> PURPLE nailpolish!



You look so comfortable.Nice outfit!


----------



## Beauty&Brain

Oh my god...I llove the bag  Where can I find it?


----------



## Beauty&Brain

*@sheanabelle:* do you know where I can find the rebecca minkoff nikki dark brown bag ... I am already picturing myself wearing it with my favorite boots 
I have been looking for a hobo like that for a long time now....thanks


----------



## pchan2802

Old pics but this is my outfit for today.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

yoglood said:


> today:


 
Love your outfit!  your ruffle top is so cute and ur Midnight Blue(?) paddy is gorgeous


----------



## sunbeamy

*BasketballCourt, vlore, plumaplomb *:Thank you ladies for your kind comments!!

*pchan2802*, Great outfit!!!! I love your heels!!






match with pearl earrings


----------



## pchan2802

sunbeamy said:


> *BasketballCourt, vlore, plumaplomb *:Thank you ladies for your kind comments!!
> 
> *pchan2802*, Great outfit!!!! I love your heels!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> match with pearl earrings



You're a princess!You're always dress so well.


----------



## miss gucci

basketballCourt..thank u..
but i can"t finf it..i think they don't have them anymore.(


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunbeamy  -Those pearl earrings are SO cute in both your posts and I adore the color of your turquoise dress. And the Timeless clutch 

pchan2802 - Love the heels and Chanel!

fanniepack - Really cute blouse and love the pop of yellow

initialed - Gorgeous Balenciaga!

Thank you to everyone for the sweet compliments


----------



## CoachGirl12

sunbeamy said:


> *BasketballCourt, vlore, plumaplomb *:Thank you ladies for your kind comments!!
> 
> *pchan2802*, Great outfit!!!! I love your heels!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> match with pearl earrings


Wow you look gorgeous as always, can I ask what you do for a living to be able to dress in these adorable clothes everyday?


----------



## margaritaxmix

Once again intruding with my simple teen "style" on the thread 






Ed Hardy Tee (normally hate Ed Hardy, but I loved the design of this shirt)
Abercrombie skinny jeans
American Eagle flats (SO painful... ush
Juicy Couture Bracelet


----------



## MissPR08

^*^ margarita* I love your shirt! you always look so cute


----------



## Lec8504

sunbeamy said:


> *BasketballCourt, vlore, plumaplomb *:Thank you ladies for your kind comments!!
> 
> *pchan2802*, Great outfit!!!! I love your heels!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> match with pearl earrings


 
I love your dress!  Where did you get it from?  TIA


----------



## donmi

initialed said:


>


 
Is that the Rick Owens ?? loove it


----------



## pearlisthegurl

juicy dress, its new! picked it up from marshalls


----------



## vlore

*Dinner out w/ DH and friends
*












White House Black Market cardi + pants
Vince Camuto sandals
BR belt
Balenciaga Wristlet in Sanguine (it's her first time out )


----------



## melissab

^^ love that hot clutch vlore


----------



## gucci lover

^^wow!  I  that WH/BM cardi!!!!!


----------



## initialed

*donmi* - Thanks and yes, it's RO.


----------



## yoglood

vlore said:


> *Dinner out w/ DH and friends
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Black Market cardi + pants
> Vince Camuto sandals
> BR belt
> Balenciaga Wristlet in Sanguine (it's her first time out )



WOW that cardi is BEAUTIFUL! not to mention your clutch...


----------



## Myblackbag

*vlore*, love the cardi and the bag!


----------



## vlore

Thank you *melissab*, *gucci lover*, *yoglood* & *myblackbag*!!!


----------



## deeliciouz

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies, here's yesterday's outfit. I went all 'tie dye' with the acid wash skinny jeans, tie dye striped tank top in navy and Balenciaga dove gray gladiator wedges to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love the squishy 'tie dye' wash effect on this jeans! xx


 
goodness gracious lady! you have such a fabulous shoe collection! can i come raid your closet?


----------



## deeliciouz

*xlana* -  i know _exactly _what you mean.

*margaritamix* - so casual comfy looking! Me likey. 

*initialed* - very cool outfit!


----------



## deeliciouz

sunbeamy said:


> match with pearl earrings


 
you always look so elegant! i love your dress!


----------



## deeliciouz

pchan2802 said:


> Old pics but this is my outfit for today.


 
omg.  this!


----------



## deeliciouz

Myblackbag said:


> *vlore*, love the cardi and the bag!


 
ita!


----------



## pchan2802

vlore said:


> *Dinner out w/ DH and friends
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Black Market cardi + pants
> Vince Camuto sandals
> BR belt
> Balenciaga Wristlet in Sanguine (it's her first time out )



You're always so elegant.Love your style.

*@ deeliciouz *: Thanks !


----------



## brigadeiro

*vlore*  your Balenciaga wristlet! It's gorgeous!!!

*ladydeluxe* - your wedges are 

Wore this to dinner & drinks tonight:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dries Van Noten dress & patent grey wedge shoes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

vlore said:


> *Dinner out w/ DH and friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Black Market cardi + pants
> Vince Camuto sandals
> BR belt
> Balenciaga Wristlet in Sanguine (it's her first time out )


 

Love this top!


----------



## roussel

vlore love the sanguine env clutch! matches perfectly with your b/w outfit.


----------



## pchan2802

I'll wear this outfit to Bar-Karaoke tonight for my friend's bday.


----------



## vlore

*deeliciouz,* Thank you!!! 

*brigadeiro,* Thanks!!! I love the color of your dress and your jewelry is fab! 

*pchan,* Thank you!!! Your outfit is hot!!! IMO, the belt 'makes' the outfit! 

*roussel,* Thank you!!! We miss your outfits


----------



## roussel

^ I will post soon promise.  Been rushing off to work often...  
BTW, I love the granny city too!  Congrats!


----------



## margaritaxmix

pchan2802 - I LOVE your jeans!

brigadeiro - The color and back of your dress is gorgeous.

vlore - STUNNING cardi and clutch. I really love the design of both.

---

Here's me today!







Forever 21 Sweater
PacSun skinnies
Coach flats
Vintage belt, necklace, ring


----------



## choozen1ne

Very cute outfit , the necklace and ring are really cute


----------



## BambiKino

Two outfits:





​


----------



## melissab

vlore said:


> *deeliciouz,* Thank you!!!
> 
> *brigadeiro,* Thanks!!! I love the color of your dress and your jewelry is fab!
> 
> *pchan,* Thank you!!! Your outfit is hot!!! IMO, the belt 'makes' the outfit!
> 
> *roussel,* Thank you!!! We miss your outfits



Roussel should post a pic of what she is wearing right now!!!


----------



## fanniepack




----------



## glossie

^another great outfit, fanniepack. 

thanks for your comments, ladies. i'm enjoying all the pictures.


----------



## MissPR08

hello ladies, you all look great! i love this thread! 

I got this chanel bag a while ago and today i decided to take her out  for lunch.


----------



## roussel

Here's to you Melissa   Ok, I wore this for about an hour today...


----------



## gucci lover

*fanniepak *- i love all your pics!  You have style 

*roussel* - wowowowowwowow!  so sexy~!!!!!  very hot


----------



## glossie

i want your curves, *roussel*!


----------



## loves

great looks all, too many to comment so will start on this page

*glossie* seems like i will wear whatever you are wearing heh 
*bambikino *are those mbmj buckle boots? i adore them. great outfits too
*misspro8 *cute chanel!
*missmargaritamix *great flats
*fanniepack *great outfit, love the slouchy tee
*roussel *you're hot


----------



## glossie

loves - heh, thanks. and i would totally wear your H bags!


----------



## margaritaxmix

BambiKino - love your NY shirt!

fanniepack - gorgeous sweater and fringe bag!

MissPR08 - Love all the colors that mix and mesh together - the blue and the pink. Lovely Chanel.

roussel - Wow! Herve Leger was MADE for you!

glossie - Gorgeous Balenciaga and wedges.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Yesterday's dinner outfit -- one shoulder bubble dress and blue suede Ann D inspired heels with the usual Philip Lim blazer and Chanel turquoise flap bag (not featured)


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I love your posts! The shoes are stunning and you have gorgeous never-ending legs!


----------



## vlore

melissab said:


> Roussel should post a pic of what she is wearing right now!!!



*melissa,* I think it worked!!! 

*roussel,* ...you are rockin' that HL!!! You've inspired me to check them out...I have always loved them, but have shy away.

*ladydeluxe, *you look fab!!! I love the dress, and the blazer is gorgeous! 

*glossie,* my friend, you look fab as always! I love your 'vintage' style!!! 

*misspr, *you always dress fantastic!!! And your Chanel is a beauty!!!

*fanniepack,* you're looking great!!! I love the sweater and the fringe purse.


----------



## glossie

thanks, margaritaxmix and vlore. i wasn't wearing anything vintage though haha. i'm glad bbags go with my personal style. love your wardrobe and bags, vlore! 

love the blue of your shoes, ladydeluxe.


----------



## lilflobowl

roussel my gorgy dress twin!


----------



## roussel

Thanks melissa, glossie, guccilover, loves, margaritamix, vlore, lilflobowl!  
lilflobowl you were part of my decision to go for this dress!  
vlore you should go get one!  I'm sure with your figure you will look great in it.
I am also waiting for melissa to model her HL soon.


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> Thanks melissa, glossie, guccilover, loves, margaritamix, vlore, lilflobowl!
> lilflobowl you were part of my decision to go for this dress!
> vlore you should go get one!  I'm sure with your figure you will look great in it.
> I am also waiting for melissa to model her HL soon.



lol melissa is hoping to get one! i just have to convince myself i can justify that purchase!


----------



## ladydeluxe

margaritaxmix said:


> ^ I love your posts! The shoes are stunning and you have gorgeous never-ending legs!



Many thanks for your compliments always!!  I love the shoes too! They're incredibly comfortable!


----------



## MissPR08

thanks for your nice comments *loves, margaritaxmix, vlore * I love this bag, i just wish it was a little bigger.


----------



## NymffBach

Outfit for the day....




I like this cardi but it's one of those that looks nice when you put it on in the morning and then gets kinda loose during the day.



Had to don a hat today as dreads went crazy after blow drying haha.


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Dinner out w/ DH and friends
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Black Market cardi + pants
> Vince Camuto sandals
> BR belt
> Balenciaga Wristlet in Sanguine (it's her first time out )


V you look smokin!


----------



## fanniepack

Thanks for the comments guys!
*misspro8:* I loveeee your pink Chanel!
*ladydeluxe:* Love those shoes with your outfit, and your blazer is gorgeous!
I love how everyone's style is different and unique!


----------



## CTgrl414

roussel, that herve is fabulous! One of these days I will be able to afford one for myself


----------



## Samia

ladydeluxe said:


> Yesterday's dinner outfit -- one shoulder bubble dress and blue suede Ann D inspired heels with the usual Philip Lim blazer and Chanel turquoise flap bag (not featured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this! Amazing dress and the heels are killers!


----------



## MissPR08

fanniepack said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> *misspro8:* I loveeee your pink Chanel!
> *ladydeluxe:* Love those shoes with your outfit, and your blazer is gorgeous!
> I love how everyone's style is different and unique!



thank you, i love my chanel too! 


BTW i love love your fringe bag, so pretty and SO in now. and i also notice your pretty bracelet. very nice.


----------



## margaritaxmix

NymffBach - Great casual look!


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

First post on this one 

Custom shirt
Zara Jeans
CL Very Prives 
Hermes H-Our Watch
Thomas Sabo Charm Club Fresh water pearls bracelet 
and of course Trevi GM. 
Oh and Apple Iphone's terrible quality pics!!


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> Thanks melissa, glossie, guccilover, loves, margaritamix, vlore, lilflobowl!
> lilflobowl you were part of my decision to go for this dress!
> vlore you should go get one!  I'm sure with your figure you will look great in it.
> I am also waiting for melissa to model her HL soon.



Ok just give me 6-10 days and I'll be modeling one for you!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post on this one
> 
> Custom shirt
> Zara Jeans
> CL Very Prives
> Hermes H-Our Watch
> Thomas Sabo Charm Club Fresh water pearls bracelet
> and of course Trevi GM.
> Oh and Apple Iphone's terrible quality pics!!


Your top is SO cute! Whoever designed it is amazing! Gorgeous Trevi too.


----------



## NoraV

AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post on this one
> 
> Custom shirt
> Zara Jeans
> CL Very Prives
> Hermes H-Our Watch
> Thomas Sabo Charm Club Fresh water pearls bracelet
> and of course Trevi GM.
> Oh and Apple Iphone's terrible quality pics!!



I have a shirt almost identical to that from Nu Collective - very cute. And I love your bag (of course)!


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Thank you *margartita* and *Nora V*, I have alot of lovely fashion student things who customize anything I throw at them, this used to be a horrific sheer blouse of my mums!


----------



## deeliciouz

fanniepak and missPR - you ladies look great! 



roussel said:


> Here's to you Melissa   Ok, I wore this for about an hour today...



omg Roussel - wowza - what a _*hot*_ dress! you look _amazing_!


----------



## roussel

melissab said:


> Ok just give me 6-10 days and I'll be modeling one for you!!



counting down the days... So glad you got one!


----------



## initialed

The other day:






and today:


----------



## E-liciOus

I love that Juicy Couture coat! I was eyeing it last year, but when I finally decided to get it, it was gone...
You look great!




pchan2802 said:


> Me today's outfit.Spring's coming here .


----------



## pchan2802

E-liciOus said:


> I love that Juicy Couture coat! I was eyeing it last year, but when I finally decided to get it, it was gone...
> You look great!



Thanks .I love it too.Feel lucky to decide getting it.


----------



## krazy4bags

OMG I  your outfit!!! So chic and you look fabulous!! 



AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post on this one
> 
> Custom shirt
> Zara Jeans
> CL Very Prives
> Hermes H-Our Watch
> Thomas Sabo Charm Club Fresh water pearls bracelet
> and of course Trevi GM.
> Oh and Apple Iphone's terrible quality pics!!


----------



## smelelle

AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post on this one
> 
> Custom shirt
> Zara Jeans
> CL Very Prives
> Hermes H-Our Watch
> Thomas Sabo Charm Club Fresh water pearls bracelet
> and of course Trevi GM.
> Oh and Apple Iphone's terrible quality pics!!



This is a FAB outfit! You look great, and I love that blouse!


----------



## MissPR08

AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post on this one
> 
> Custom shirt
> Zara Jeans
> CL Very Prives
> Hermes H-Our Watch
> Thomas Sabo Charm Club Fresh water pearls bracelet
> and of course Trevi GM.
> Oh and Apple Iphone's terrible quality pics!!



Love the whole outfit! and the trevi


----------



## MissPR08

deeliciouz said:


> fanniepak and missPR - you ladies look great!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> V you look smokin!


Thanks my darling!!! How are u?


----------



## donmi

I just got my BALENCIAGA sandals today, they are so cute!

















looks like I really need to loose weight  
agree?


----------



## melissab

LOVE those sandals!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Thanks my darling!!! How are u?


I'm good hun, how are you?? I haven't seen you on here in awhile! I never saw pics of that jumpsuit that you got, did you end up keeping it? I haven't made any clothing purchases in awhile... got a new car, so my funds have been going towards that!


----------



## chaussurewhore

balmain booties et al.


----------



## donmi

chaussurewhore said:


> balmain booties et al.


 
Wow you have those killer booties from BALMAIN?? 
They are 100% TDF!!
I so envy you!! I check out your blog everyday 
please update more often.


----------



## envyme

_*Chaussurewhore*_, I REALLY love your blog! It is so positive and your language is so inspirational. Keep up the good work and see you on the astral plane! 

p.s.: your boots are sick!!!



chaussurewhore said:


> balmain booties et al.


----------



## sgraham

vlore said:


> *Dinner out w/ DH and friends
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Black Market cardi + pants
> Vince Camuto sandals
> BR belt
> Balenciaga Wristlet in Sanguine (it's her first time out )



Vlore,
The cardigan/pants outfit look so elegant on you!  Perfect for a nice dinner out!  And the red purse makes it pop.


----------



## sgraham

pchan2802 said:


> If I go out today,I'll wear this outfit .



Pchan,
Love the sweater with the black dress. Great combo.


----------



## shallow-ish

donmi said:


> I just got my BALENCIAGA sandals today, they are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I really need to loose weight
> agree?


Your new sandals are gorgeous!  They're really high, but somehow look comfortable and walkable, if that makes sense.  And as for the losing weight - I didn't notice that.  Just noticed that you look good in a cute outfit!


----------



## hairsprayhead

shallow-ish said:


> Your new sandals are gorgeous!  They're really high, but somehow look comfortable and walkable, if that makes sense.  And as for the losing weight - I didn't notice that.  Just noticed that you look good in a cute outfit!



I completely agree!  You look great and I am drooling over those sandals!


----------



## hairsprayhead

AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post on this one
> 
> Custom shirt
> Zara Jeans
> CL Very Prives
> Hermes H-Our Watch
> Thomas Sabo Charm Club Fresh water pearls bracelet
> and of course Trevi GM.
> Oh and Apple Iphone's terrible quality pics!!



I love this!  And that top, WOW!  It looks great!


----------



## brigadeiro

*anyoneforpimms* - Love the outfit, cute & elegant  (that ruffled blouse is gorgeous!)

Wore this Saturday night for farewell drinks for a friend:





Willow silk draped dress
Dior Extreme Python shoes


----------



## chaussurewhore

*domni,* you are adorable! and thanks.

*envyme, *thanks, you are the best.

and yes, expect my next blog post to explain the fourh dimension by popular request.


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> *anyoneforpimms* - Love the outfit, cute & elegant  (that ruffled blouse is gorgeous!)
> 
> Wore this Saturday night for farewell drinks for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow silk draped dress
> Dior Extreme Python shoes


Lovin' this outfit, that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## pisdapisda79

This dress is amazing, love the color, you look great!



brigadeiro said:


> *anyoneforpimms* - Love the outfit, cute & elegant  (that ruffled blouse is gorgeous!)
> 
> Wore this Saturday night for farewell drinks for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow silk draped dress
> Dior Extreme Python shoes


----------



## jsc6

*brigadeiro: *i absolutely adore that dress! the detailing is stunning!


----------



## margaritaxmix

chaussurewhore - such a cute couch picture! I love the fringe boots.

brigadeiro - the color and details of your dress are just gorgeous!

donmi - STUNNING sandals - absolutely adore them. Very cute outfit also! 


--

Here is me today:


----------



## krazy4bags

Love your outfit *Margaritaxmix*!!! So simple but it looks fabulous! Love that scarf!


----------



## margaritaxmix

krazy4bags said:


> Love your outfit *Margaritaxmix*!!! So simple but it looks fabulous! Love that scarf!


I went on a four hour walk at the outlets yesterday, so I was all for comfort today  Thanks!


----------



## vlore

sgraham said:


> Vlore,
> The cardigan/pants outfit look so elegant on you!  Perfect for a nice dinner out!  And the red purse makes it pop.



Thank you *sgraham!* 

*margaritamix*, I love your scarf!!! It's a beauty!!! 

*brigadeiro,* I love your yellow dress. You look gorgeous!!! 

*donmi,* your Balenciaga sandals are TDF!!! 
*
chaussurewhore,* you have the most creative poses!!! Love it!!!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> I'm good hun, how are you?? I haven't seen you on here in awhile! I never saw pics of that jumpsuit that you got, did you end up keeping it? I haven't made any clothing purchases in awhile... got a new car, so my funds have been going towards that!



*Congrats on your new car!!!! *Gosh, there is nothing like a brand-spankin'-new car!!! And what about that 'new' car smell?! Yay! 
I did get my jumpsuit but had to return it for a bigger size...I should be getting it this week...I haven't forgotten- will definitely post when I get it


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Congrats on your new car!!!! *Gosh, there is nothing like a brand-spankin'-new car!!! And what about that 'new' car smell?! Yay!
> I did get my jumpsuit but had to return it for a bigger size...I should be getting it this week...I haven't forgotten- will definitely post when I get it


haha thanks V! I know its really exciting! love new car smell!  well you will have to post pics! I wish I could wear jumpsuits, but I think I'm too short and have muscular legs to wear them, otherwise I would! I'm sure yours will look great!!


----------



## yoglood

the other day, and today:


----------



## .jourdyn.

yoglood said:


> the other day, and today:


 
Very cute outfit!


----------



## pchan2802

yoglood said:


> the other day, and today:
> [



Wow...I love this outfit.You look so good!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*yoglood - *I LOVE your bags! Great taste!


----------



## quynh_1206

yoglood said:


> the other day, and today:



I have that same yellow shirt. BCBG? I love your second outfit...very cute.


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *pisdapisda79, jsc6, margaritaxmix* (  your scarf!), *vlore* & *coachgirl 12*! 

*Donmi* - love the Balenciaga sandals


----------



## b00mbaka

brigadeiro said:


> *anyoneforpimms* - Love the outfit, cute & elegant  (that ruffled blouse is gorgeous!)
> 
> Wore this Saturday night for farewell drinks for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow silk draped dress
> Dior Extreme Python shoes


 
Hair... Dress... Legs


----------



## krazy4bags

this!!!! Cute bag too!! Those shoes are cute! What kind are they? 


yoglood said:


> the other day, and today:


----------



## xlana

All you ladies look stunning!! I'm loving all the gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## brigadeiro

b00mbaka said:


> Hair... Dress... Legs



:weird: Seriously? Oh my, *b00mbaka*! You are seriously _too_ kind!   Thank you for being so sweet!  Hate my short stumpy fat legs :shame:


----------



## Jerevka

Here's me today!




The linen shirt is Gap, blazer Tara Jarmon,shorts American Vintage, shoes Minelli, bag Balenciaga


----------



## Jerevka

*brigadeiro*
You look hot and dont say so bad about you, your legs are *stunning* and far from being short!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

*Jerevka*, you're too kind too!  Thanks!

_Love_ your outfit! It's so cute! The shorts, the bag, the boots...J'adore!  Now _your_ legs I would kill for


----------



## donmi

Thanks for everyone's compliment! every single word is so sweet
my outfit the other day was as below:


----------



## glossie

Jerevka - i love the colour of that First! nice shoes, too.


----------



## Jerevka

Thank you, *brigadeiro*, you're too kind! )))

*Glossie*, thanks a lot, my bag is actually a Twiggy 
Love your City, btw, what color is it??)))


----------



## glossie

oops! oh your twiggy's so slouchy, i love it even more! mine's 06 emerald


----------



## Deborah1986

_my outfit today_


----------



## sara999




----------



## annemerrick

Jerevka said:


> Here's me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The linen shirt is Gap, blazer Tara Jarmon,shorts American Vintage, shoes Minelli, bag Balenciaga


 

Love this!  You look great!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

I've been going for different looks recently! 

School girl outfit - F21 knit cardi, CK black cotton mini dress, red suede and gold slingbacks











Street Chick outfit - Club Monaco jacket, Citizens of Humanity tie dye shorts, Topshop tuxedo pleated top (love the details!) and Stuart Weitzman patent black flats











And here's a little hair accessory I wore to school today that's so Chanelesque!


----------



## b00mbaka

Donmi & ladydeluxe, I love your style! 



brigadeiro said:


> :weird: Seriously? Oh my, *b00mbaka*! You are seriously _too_ kind!  Thank you for being so sweet! Hate my short stumpy fat legs :shame:


 
I'm so serious! You have very nice legs! Whenever you have doubts, just take a look of yourself in that outfit.


----------



## twinkling

@ ladydeluxe: The street outfit looks so casual and comfy, I love it!!


----------



## Shasta

LadyDeluxe-  Perfection as always!  I would love to spend a day in your closet!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jerevka - Gorgeous shorts, blazer, bag 

ladydeluxe - beautiful F21 cardi, and I adore that Topshop pleated tuxedo blouse. The headband is too cute also! Mind if I ask where you got it?

sara999 - always a fan of little black dresses 

Deborah1986 - love the pop of the pink tee!

glossie - GORGEOUS City and pumps!

donmi - Love the high waisted skirt belted and your gorgeous Balenciaga!


----------



## yoglood

thanks jourdyn, pchan, margarita! 

quyunh-- yup, BCBG! 
krazy4bags-- thanks! the shoes are Chinese Laundry.

margaritamix-- cute shawl/scarf! adorable as always!

brigadeiro-- wow that dress on you is HOT! 

jerevka-- love your casual chic look!

donmi-- your shoes are so cute!

glossie-- always so elegant, love your dress!

deborah1986-- your LV is beautiful!

sara999-- love your boots, where are they from?

ladydeluxe-- your cardi is so cute! and your headband is adorable? where is that from?


----------



## bisousx

My Chanel patent leather belt, Chanel punk flap (you can't really see it), Bebe leather jacket and Bebe white dress.


----------



## kiwanja

^Wow! Awesome outfit! Post a better picture? I'd love to see the Chanel bag in better detail 

How has everyone been? I'm gone for a few days and so many awesome outfits emerge...

As for myself, my Alexander Wang dress arrived in the mail!




And I bought way too much crap from Asia (per usual)...


----------



## Deborah1986

*Margaritamix and yoglood: *_thank you !!! _


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## glossie

*margaritamix *and* yoglood - *thanks vm!


----------



## vietangel713

You look cute *anna*!!



annaversary said:


> ​


----------



## cfellis522

kiwanja said:


> ^Wow! Awesome outfit! Post a better picture? I'd love to see the Chanel bag in better detail
> 
> How has everyone been? I'm gone for a few days and so many awesome outfits emerge...
> 
> As for myself, my Alexander Wang dress arrived in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bought way too much crap from Asia (per usual)...


 

Love the dress!  I like the way you paired it with booties versus heels / pumps.  I looks great!

Cara


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

annaversary said:


>


 

I almost bought a dress just like this one the other day  Looks good on you!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

oversized lacoste sweater
lucky brand cuttoffs
striped restricted wedges


----------



## ladydeluxe

*Donmi*: Love your outfits as always, miss fashionista! What color is your bbag and the brand of your outfit plus shoes? I sooo need to know! Add me on my gmail and we could gchat there, if you have gmail!  xx 

*b00mbaka*: Thanks!!! Donmi has incredible style!

*Twinkling*: Thank you! The outfit is indeed comfy! My key to fashion is comfort over trends, provided the trend is comfortable I&#8217;d make an exception! LOL 

*Shasta*: Thanks girlie! You could spend a day in my closet if you manage to find any space!! Hee hee 

*margaritaxmix*: Thank you for your sweet compliments always! You&#8217;re too nice!! The headband is from this shop called Accessorize, a UK accessories shop. Hope that helps!

*yoglood*: Look above! Marg asked me the same question too! Curious minds think alike? LOL!


----------



## margaritaxmix

bisousx - Gorgeous!! I love your friend's kimono too!

kiwanja - I've missed your posts! The dress is stunning, and I love that mini flap too!

annaversary - Really cute dress, love the boho vibe it gives off.

pearlisthegurl - Cute shorts, and I love the oversized sweater.


---

Me today! The shoes were killing me by the end of the day, but I still love them!






Old Navy Tank
Bolero
Pacsun Skinnies
Aeropostale Belt
Vintage Bangle
Coach sandals.


----------



## fanniepack

Yesterdays, with my grandma-looking cardigan and a new bag that I bought.


----------



## molinovich

Love your sandals super cute!!!!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

These are a couple of my outfits from the last couple of weeks. Ive been contemplating putting my pictures, because you girls are all soooo tiny!! and you all look great! Oh, and pardon the filthy mirror *blush*


----------



## heartfelt

kiwanja--you look pretty freakin' amazing in that awang dress! 

fanniepack--i love your style and that bag!

gossipgirl--you look so adorable in that jacket+scarf in the last pic!


i had a meeting today so i had to look somewhat presentable. haha.
w/blazer:





w/out (i had to add tights because i noticed it was quite short in the back):





and then i came home and changed into something much more comfy:


----------



## brigadeiro

*heartfelt* - love that blue dress! The colour's just gorgeous!
*margaritaxmix* - those Coach sandals are so cute!
*gossipgirlxox* - you are so tiny yourself! 

Wore this a while ago to a family dinner:




Diane Von Furstenberg silk polkadot Hillevi dress
Stella McCartney silk Fuschia pumps


----------



## melissab

^^ Love this combo!


----------



## imlvholic

How did I miss this thread, this is FUN!!!! This is my first time posting here, I got stuck @ the Balenciaga section for awhile. Anyway, great outfits ladies...

I've posted this mod pics @ the Bal forum.
*Dress:* F21 *Bag:* Balenciaga Pale Magenta SGH Parttime


----------



## imlvholic

*Top:* Zara    *Shorts:* A&F  *Bag:* Balenciaga Vert Thyme SGH Parttime


----------



## smvida

brigadeiro said:


> *heartfelt* - love that blue dress! The colour's just gorgeous!
> *margaritaxmix* - those Coach sandals are so cute!
> *gossipgirlxox* - you are so tiny yourself!
> 
> Wore this a while ago to a family dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk polkadot Hillevi dress
> Stella McCartney silk Fuschia pumps


*brigadeiro* i love your style!


----------



## Dolly6637

brigadeiro said:


> *heartfelt* - love that blue dress! The colour's just gorgeous!
> *margaritaxmix* - those Coach sandals are so cute!
> *gossipgirlxox* - you are so tiny yourself!
> 
> Wore this a while ago to a family dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk polkadot Hillevi dress
> Stella McCartney silk Fuschia pumps


 
Love your dress! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw, thank you so much *smvida *&* dolly6637!*


----------



## Jerevka

*imlvholic*
I LOVE your Balenciaga! SUper pretty colours!!!

*brigadeiro*
Gorgeous combo of the Fuxia pumps and the dress!!!

*fanniepack*
What brand is your bag?? Love it!!!


----------



## donmi

*Margaritaxmix: *you are just too sweet as always! and I absolutely love your casual chic style! I cant wait to see what you got from the outlets! show us@@

*yodlood*: thanks sweetie my balenciaga shoes are my new fav! I love how you match the white vest and skirt, such a genius!

*bisousx*: I have been lookin for a CHANEL belt like yours! you've made a perfect match!

*brigadeiro: *I love your every dress!! it's amazing you always show the features of the outfit and look elegant always! and I am a fan of your blog too


*ladydeluxe*: your blog is where my daily outfit inspiration comes from! I am too happy that you like my outfit! such an honor!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


I know i shouldnt have dressed like this





because me and my DH are about to celebrate our two-year anniversary soon,
and I am definitely too old for this outfit!


----------



## donmi

*fanniepack:*  cute outfit, where did you get those adorable flats?

*gossipgirlxox: *cute flower blouse and I really like how you wear your cute scarf!

*imlvholic*: I love your dress, and it matches your beautiful pink BALENCIAGA so perfectly! how come you can own these two Bbags in such cute colors!! I so envy you post more plz

*Jerevka*: I like your black blazer, you just easily make your outfit casual yet chic


----------



## brigadeiro

*donmi*, thank you for such a lovely comment! :shame: But, surely you are too young to be celebrating a 2 year anniversary already?  Congratulations!!!  I celebrated mine in January 

Am SO jealous of your reissue! 

Thanks *Jerevka*!!!


----------



## glossie

why not, donmi? wink

love your dresses, heartfelt and brigadeiro.


----------



## ssmama

Everybody always looks so great! Here is my attempt today:
Leather Jacket-Neiman Marcus
White T shirt-$3 in the girl's section of Wal-Mart 
Scarf-$5 @ Wal-Mart
Jeans-Skinny Leg Levi's (petites)
Boots-Tarjay 
Bag-Coach Teal Julianne


----------



## LABAG

heartfelt said:


> kiwanja--you look pretty freakin' amazing in that awang dress!
> 
> fanniepack--i love your style and that bag!
> 
> gossipgirl--you look so adorable in that jacket+scarf in the last pic!
> 
> 
> i had a meeting today so i had to look somewhat presentable. haha.
> w/blazer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/out (i had to add tights because i noticed it was quite short in the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then i came home and changed into something much more comfy:


 Heartfelt I love your blazer-please tell me what brand


----------



## smvida

*ssmama *- i love your outfit!


----------



## Martina_Italy

yoglood said:


>




This outfit is so cute!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

fanniepack - Really like that bag and cute sandals!

GossipGirlxox - Love your silver sandals and the scarf.

heartfelt - Cute blazer and the color of your dress is gorgeous

brigadeiro - Thank you  Stunning pumps and I love the vintage feel of that dress.

imlvholic - I'm in love with that F21 dress and your Balenciagas are gorgeous! Beautiful colors.

donmi - Aw thanks  I got a Coach ponytail scarf and a phone lanyard from the outlets - plus some basic tanks/flip flops from Old Navy. The pics are in my collection thread  You look adorable as always... love the belted dress and your Jumbo and flats are amazing.

glossie - Love the skirt!

ssmama - Commented in the Coach thread, but love your outfit!


----------



## ssmama

Thanks smvida & margaritamix (saw u in the Coach thread too)!


----------



## arireyes

Haven't posted for a while because I'm usually home in sweats.


----------



## vlore

*Dinner w/ DH (I really wanted to me comfy tonight:shame*












Banana Republic top
Nautica pants
Margo Morrison necklaces
CL Lady Grant pumps
Balenciaga wristlet


----------



## smvida

^^cute top *vlore*!


----------



## heartfelt

thanks for the sweet comments everyone! 

labag--the blazer is from H&M!

arireyes--i love your fryes! 

vlore--you look great and that bal clutch is amazing!


----------



## initialed




----------



## minami

J crew strapless dress (fuchsia)
Black Zara cardi
Chanel Wallet on Chain
Chanel 2009 Camelia Bouquet Pearls
Christian Louboutin Black Patent Joli D'orsays


----------



## minami

BCBG print wrap dress
Chanel nude bijoux chains flap
Gucci Sunglasses
Chanel timeless CC pearls
Nude sandals (no name)


----------



## Kelelanna

arireyes said:


> Haven't posted for a while because I'm usually home in sweats.



Love this outfit!


----------



## aki_sato

My tentative outfit for tomorrow  with my newly acquired bag..
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=730788&stc=1&d=1238849440
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=730789&stc=1&d=1238849440


----------



## donmi

my outfit for a shopping night:


----------



## vlore

Thank you *smvida, heartfelt!!! *

*arireyes,* I  your boots! And thanks for posting!!!

*initialed,* great pop of color from your bermudas! You look super cute!!! 

*minami,* I  all of your Chanel accessories!!! And I too am a fan of BCBG wrap dresses! 

*aki,* congrats on your new Miu Miu! The Bow Satchels are so cute- I had one in blush but sold it (don't know what I was thinking ush

*donmi,* you look great! I love black+white, and your Tributes are super hot!!!


----------



## pchan2802

Everyone's looking great!!!

Here is my Saturday night outfit.


----------



## ladydeluxe

*donmi*, as usual = TDF! 

And here's my outfit du jour featuring Lanvin Face and Bow top, leather skinny pants, patent peep toe booties and Chanel Modern Chain distressed tote bag


----------



## annemerrick

That t-shirt is so cute!!!


----------



## vlore

*Saturday lunch date w/ DH*
w/ flash so u can see the pretty colors of the maxi 








no brand maxi dress
Tommy Hilfiger cardi
Dolce Vita sandals
LV Speedy


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore - Your maxi dress is gorgeousss! You wear it so well.

ladydeluxe - Adorable tshirt and booties. Love the simplicity of your outfit but you still look so sophisticated!

pchan2802 - Lovely boots!

donmi - I ADORE your Blazer and your heels! Stunning.

aki_sato - Gorgeous purse!

minami - Love your Chanel bags and the BCBG dress.

arireyes - Love the slouchiness of your boots!


----------



## heartfelt

today!


----------



## tehkatt

This was my outfit yesterday.

Jason Wu top (love the exposed zipper back)
Jonathan Saunders for Target shorts
American Apparel Leggings
Nine West Boots

I wore my Burberry trench over this to go out in the rain but I didn't take a picture.


----------



## tehkatt

Today's outfit! After taking this picture I changed bras since the nude one was poking out, haha

Rebecca Taylor cardigan
Theory tank
Banana Republic Skirt
Urban Outfitter leggings
Marc by Marc Jacobs pumps (I didn't get a good shot of them)

You can totally see my scabby knees from falling down the stairs a month ago.


----------



## MissPR08

vlore said:


> *Saturday lunch date w/ DH*
> w/ flash so u can see the pretty colors of the maxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no brand maxi dress
> Tommy Hilfiger cardi
> Dolce Vita sandals
> LV Speedy



your dress is so pretty!!


----------



## yumieecandiee

tehkatt said:


> This was my outfit yesterday.
> 
> Jason Wu top (love the exposed zipper back)
> Jonathan Saunders for Target shorts
> American Apparel Leggings
> Nine West Boots
> 
> I wore my Burberry trench over this to go out in the rain but I didn't take a picture.


 

Loving the outfit tehkatt!!!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

donmi - I love your shoes!!!!
glossie- love the entire look
ssmamma- I wantttttt your bag , love the colour

Thanks girls for all the nice comments!!


----------



## LiLyBoO

brigadeiro said:


> *heartfelt* - love that blue dress! The colour's just gorgeous!
> *margaritaxmix* - those Coach sandals are so cute!
> *gossipgirlxox* - you are so tiny yourself!
> 
> Wore this a while ago to a family dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk polkadot Hillevi dress
> Stella McCartney silk Fuschia pumps



i love your shoes!!!


----------



## LiLyBoO

heartfelt said:


> today!



i really like this outfit!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *lillyboo*! 

*vlore* - love your maxi dress!


----------



## donmi

*ladydeluxe*: hey my style icon, you always suprise me with your super fresh and chic look, those shoes are super cute, who made them? If I were of your skinny body type, I would just copy your whole outfit, lolz

*tehkatt*: I heart your Jason Wu top, the cutting and the details are so cute and unique!

*Vlore*: you can always show different look amazingly, sometimes elegant and luxury; while this time it is absolutely a CHIC style, the maxi looks perfect on you!

*heartfelt*: loove your studded belt@@


----------



## Alyana

Vlore, you really can do no wrong in my eyes. Everything you wear is so fabulous.

And heartfelt, I love the combo of that dress with the belt. btw where is it from? I have been looking for a similar SATC style for FOREVER!!


----------



## xlana

*heartfelt*: that is the belt from the Sex and the City movie! It's by Patricia Field herself right?? Where did you get it??


----------



## cowgurlbebop

red jacket: some random Asian store 
purplish-grey dolman cardigan: Wilfred/Aritzia
violet tank: TNA/Aritzia
jeans: COH Avedon stovepipe jeans in "Blue Hawaii"
shoes: Aldo


----------



## prettyfit

^^ love the shoes!


----------



## MissIndependent

Dinner-party last night:

_Hairpiece from Lulu Lucky
Cardigan from H&M
Dress from H&M
Lepard flats from Primark
Casio digital watch
Bracelet from Iris J























_


----------



## donmi

*cowgurlbebop*: very cute outfit!!you are a perfect "red" person! I sometimes shop at Aritzia as well! they've got really cute stuff
*MissIndependent*: wow I love your headpiece, how adorable, you remind me of Blair on Gossip Girl.


----------



## MissIndependent

donmi said:


> *cowgurlbebop*: very cute outfit!!you are a perfect "red" person! I sometimes shop at Aritzia as well! they've got really cute stuff
> *MissIndependent*: wow I love your headpiece, how adorable, you remind me of Blair on Gossip Girl.



Ohh, that such an huge compliment


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wow! *Miss I*, I love it all!


----------



## glossie

initialed - cute outfit!
margaritaxmix and GossipGirlxox - thanks!
MissIndependent - i love the headpiece and the watch.


----------



## gheaden

CL's
People's Liberation
LV
random jacket and scarf


----------



## gheaden

glossie you look hot!  I love your shoes.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Haha thanks, *donmi*!  You inspire me too! And PS, please check your gmail! I've sent you a mail! You've not replied me about your outfit which I asked!!


----------



## MissPR08

heartfelt said:


> today!



Everyone looks aaaamazing!

*Heartfelt*, I really like your dress and belt! Who makes it? is so pretty!! TIA


----------



## .jourdyn.

*MissIndependent:* Super cute outfit!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Today's outfit  ivory grecian mini dress and black patent cutout wedges + miu miu glazed black hobo bag


----------



## glossie

i like this ensemble, ladydeluxe. any chance of a close-up of the shoes? 

thanks, gheaden!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ Thanks!! Not yet, will post soon! I forgot to take close up pics of them today!


----------



## vlore

Thank you *Margaritamix, MissPR08, Brigadeiro, Donmi, Alyana*!!! 

And everyone is looking great!!! You are all a


----------



## MissIndependent

Thanks for all the sweet words


----------



## margaritaxmix

ladydeluxe - Gorgeous dress! Love that it has a toga feel to it 

gheaden- Very pretty CL's!

glossie - STUNNING shoes. The color of your dress is fantastic as well.

MissIndependent - Very cute hairpiece!

cowgurlbebop - Love the red jacket and you have amazing hair!

tehkatt - Love your Jason Wu top... agree that he does amazing work.

heartfelt - Very cute dress and I love the pairing of it with that belt!


----------



## heartfelt

thank you all for the super sweet comments! you girls are awesome! 

for anyone who asked... the belt is actually from f21! i really loved the pat fields belt when i first saw it in SATC so i stalked it for awhile and eventually found a cheapo version from forever! it comes in black and gold, but im not sure that's available on the site anymore. as for the dress its by AE. you can buy it here: http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat1320034&productId=prod4380425

and a quick snap of today:
excuse my dirty mirror


----------



## donmi

*ladydeluxe*: wow today is a dress day huh? I adore the color of the dress and of course the shoes as usual!! P.S. I even looove your haircut!! you should be happy that we are not in the same place or you'll have an annoying mini-ladydeluxe. lolz I will talk to you through gmail 
*heartfelt* : another cute blazer!! where did you get it? and the top as well, where is it from? I love the cute details of that top!


----------



## donmi

me on shopping day @ Holt Renfrew ( anyone got good deals at the 25% event?)






a close-up of the bag and a matching ring:


----------



## shesnochill

^ Wow. That bag is just a STUNNER along with that outfit!~


----------



## initialed




----------



## ladydeluxe

Haha *donmi*, did you also realize we have the same turquoise Chanel flap bag in medium? Yippee, I don't use it as much as you do, though! Sometimes I wonder why I have so many bags and 3/4 of them are barely touched, lol  I like your jacket, tell me more about it!!! xx


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

donmi said:


> *ladydeluxe*: wow today is a dress day huh? I adore the color of the dress and of course the shoes as usual!! P.S. I even looove your haircut!! you should be happy that we are not in the same place or you'll have an annoying mini-ladydeluxe. lolz I will talk to you through gmail
> *heartfelt* : another cute blazer!! where did you get it? and the top as well, where is it from? I love the cute details of that top!


 
I'm not sure where her top is from but the blazer I think is from H&M because I have the same one ...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cowgurlbebop said:


> red jacket: some random Asian store
> purplish-grey dolman cardigan: Wilfred/Aritzia
> violet tank: TNA/Aritzia
> jeans: COH Avedon stovepipe jeans in "Blue Hawaii"
> shoes: Aldo


 
Love those shoes!


----------



## glossie

thanks, margaritaxmix


----------



## margaritaxmix

donmi - I'm absolutely in LOVE with your jacket!!!! The color of your flap is stunning also. 

heartfelt - Very cute blazer - I need it! Love the top too.


----------



## Deborah1986

_The sunshine today so i took this outfit out my closet _
_



_


----------



## snoopylaughs

donmi said:


> *heartfelt* : another cute blazer!! where did you get it? and the top as well, where is it from? I love the cute details of that top!



the top is from forever21, i ordered that online a couple of weeks ago, i don't know if its still available online, but it's super cute!  just so happens I have a pic of me wearing that same top two weeks ago

it's pretty versatile!  I tucked it into a high-waisted leather pencil skirt, and you can't tell but I also accessorized with a white enamel pyramid bangle;, but I've also worn it over skinny jeans like she did


----------



## initialed




----------



## heartfelt

thank you again everyone for the sweet comments!

snoopylaughs--yep, you're right! the top is from f21! its so funny seeing you in that pic because we look so alike build-wise! i've also worn that top like that.. tucked into a high waisted skirt and we have similar hair! how funny.

donmi--the blazer is from wet seal! crazy huh? i never shop there and saw it one day and i thought it was pretty well made for wet seal.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Deborah1986 - You look great! I love how the LV pieces stand out against your white outfit.

snoopylaughs - Gorgeous! I love how you paired the two pieces. I would never be brave enough to rock anything leather but you look fantastic in it!

initialed - I love he colors of your top and the flats!


----------



## brigadeiro

*ladydeluxe* - that grecian ivory dress is _gorgeous_!


----------



## donmi

*snoopylaughs*: thanks sweetie!! It's too bad that we dont have F21 here. I like how you match the cute top with high-waisted skirt!


----------



## donmi

I took these pics when trying on two blazers from SMYTHE,
and I bought the white one.


----------



## cammy1

*donmi- *I always enjoy veiwing your pics as you have an amazing sense of style. Please keep posting your great pics


----------



## bb10lue

donmi said:


> I took these pics when trying on two blazers from SMYTHE,
> and I bought the white one.



Love those LV roses flats!! Are these comfy?? The pink looks really cute!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*donmi,* love both jackets on you.


----------



## glossie




----------



## AnyoneForPimms

From lunch earlier today:







Sunglasses I've had forever
Thrift store necklace which was 50 pence and I love it! Its gold but looks silver in this pic for some reason...
Custom blazer
Men's tshirt from a supermarket 
Jodhpers from.. Good question..
Marc Jacobs Riding boots

And my baby Tervi GM as always


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Oh and Hermes H-Hour watch and Thomas Sabo Freshwater pearl bracelet as usual


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

snoopylaughs said:


> the top is from forever21, i ordered that online a couple of weeks ago, i don't know if its still available online, but it's super cute!  just so happens I have a pic of me wearing that same top two weeks ago
> 
> it's pretty versatile!  I tucked it into a high-waisted leather pencil skirt, and you can't tell but I also accessorized with a white enamel pyramid bangle;, but I've also worn it over skinny jeans like she did




Love this top! Wish we had F21 here


----------



## Jerevka

Love your outfit, *AnyoneForPimms!*
This is smth I would definitely wear


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Thank you *Jerevka*, may I just say your avator is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## roussel

I was in sunny Sanfo yesterday and I wore my Oatmeal Mackage Nev for the first time.  
Mackage Nev, J Brand jeans, Marc Jacobs Mercer Tote, Nine West peep-toes


----------



## vlore

Beautiful pic *Roussel!!!* Your jacket is TDF!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jerevka

*AnyoneForPimms*
Thank you)) It's my baby in my favourite Balenciaga


----------



## melissab

*roussel* oh don't you look adorable in your new jacket!!!


----------



## annemerrick

AnyoneForPimms said:


> From lunch earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses I've had forever
> Thrift store necklace which was 50 pence and I love it! Its gold but looks silver in this pic for some reason...
> Custom blazer
> Men's tshirt from a supermarket
> Jodhpers from.. Good question..
> Marc Jacobs Riding boots
> 
> And my baby Tervi GM as always


 

Great outfit!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

AnyoneForPimms said:


> From lunch earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses I've had forever
> Thrift store necklace which was 50 pence and I love it! Its gold but looks silver in this pic for some reason...
> Custom blazer
> Men's tshirt from a supermarket
> Jodhpers from.. Good question..
> Marc Jacobs Riding boots
> 
> And my baby Tervi GM as always





I love this outfit ...it's so simple but soooooooooooo hot!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

roussel - Love the gorgeous background and your jacket! The bag is lovely too.

AnyoneForPimms - Really pretty Trevi and sunglasses!

glossie - Cute dress! I love lavender.

donmi - Both jackets look great on you - love the pop of the pink, but the white is most practical. Good choice!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*AnyoneForPimms:*I love your boots and your bag it's gorgeous!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

roussel LOVE those jeans....


----------



## initialed




----------



## heartfelt

Love this outfit! You look great! The jacket + jumbo are a perfect pair! Is the jacket Rick Owens?


initialed said:


>


----------



## initialed

*heartfelt* - Thank you! Yes, the jacket is RO.


----------



## vlore

*initialed, *you look awesome! I love the entire outfit! I think this is one of my favs! And by the way, your Jumbo is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ooooohhhh *initialed* I really do love that white tunic, and your jacket... and your Jumbo. Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## initialed

*vlore* & *margaritaxmix* - Thank you so much!


----------



## chaussurewhore

vintage 501s et al.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*chaussurewhore*! I've missed your posts! Gorgeous pic as usual, you have a Victoria Beckham vibe to you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

margaritaxmix said:


> *chaussurewhore*! I've missed your posts! Gorgeous pic as usual, you have a Victoria Beckham vibe to you!


ITA, gorgeous chaussurewhore!


----------



## glossie

i think you're the first one to impress me with a jumbo chanel, initialed.


----------



## shockboogie

I love your entire look here, Roussel! 



roussel said:


> I was in sunny Sanfo yesterday and I wore my Oatmeal Mackage Nev for the first time.
> Mackage Nev, J Brand jeans, Marc Jacobs Mercer Tote, Nine West peep-toes


----------



## deeliciouz

*AnyoneForPimms* - you look so chic! 

*Roussel* - I love your jacket!

*initialed* -  that outfit!


----------



## donmi

*margaritaxmix* : thanks you r just too sweet as always!! and post yours soon, cant wait to see it!

*bb10lue* : thanks!! The flats are very comfy!  Go get them! I remember you have the rose scarf, right? Btw how's your little schanuzer doing ? I miss him

*cammy1* : ohh thank you sweetie! that's a too sweet compliment!

*chaussurewhore* : I missed your posts too!! a big fan here 

*AnyoneForPimms* : such a fab outfit!!I love your entire look!!

*roussel* : I have the same jacket from Mackage, mine is in black and I cant fit it any more because of my out-of-control weight gaining you look great in it!!

*initialed* : your leather jacket and the CHANEL is 100% TDF!!


----------



## donmi

I needed a warm outfit the other day:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Love your scarf and gloves!


----------



## Martina_Italy

donmi said:


> I needed a warm outfit the other day:




Love the gloves!!! Where are they from?


----------



## b00mbaka

Ditto! Love the gloves


----------



## dulcedeleche313

Your dress is amazing, do you mind sharing who makes it?



ladydeluxe said:


> Today's outfit  ivory grecian mini dress and black patent cutout wedges + miu miu glazed black hobo bag


----------



## Kim1980

Wow, lovely dress!!! do you mind me asking where you got it from?? TIA!!




dulcedeleche313 said:


> Your dress is amazing, do you mind sharing who makes it?


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ I bought it 3 years ago from Rachel Pally  She makes wonderful dresses like these with amazing soft pleated details! HTH!

And here's today's outfit for school


----------



## cammy1

*domni-* I need to stop posting on every pic of yours, but your outfits are just too stylish- very inspirational.
*initialed;* you look great with your RO jacket and Chanel jumbo- I love this bag as can fit quite alot of stuff inside!
*Ladydeluxe*; how cute are you! Your pics are always rocking and you have amazing style.
Ladies keep posting!


----------



## margaritaxmix

ladydeluxe - beautiful heels and lovely color of your top!

donmi - toooooo cute! i love your style! the gloves and scarf are gorgeous!

glossie - love the layering - cute tee!


----------



## krazy4bags

LOVE this outfit!! 


heartfelt said:


> and a quick snap of today:
> excuse my dirty mirror


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

*ladydeluxe - That dress - wow! Awesome colour on your skin tone!
*


----------



## LiLyBoO

donmi said:


> I needed a warm outfit the other day:


 
love the gloves!


----------



## LiLyBoO

AnyoneForPimms said:


> From lunch earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses I've had forever
> Thrift store necklace which was 50 pence and I love it! Its gold but looks silver in this pic for some reason...
> Custom blazer
> Men's tshirt from a supermarket
> Jodhpers from.. Good question..
> Marc Jacobs Riding boots
> 
> And my baby Tervi GM as always


 classic!


----------



## LiLyBoO

ladydeluxe said:


> Today's outfit  ivory grecian mini dress and black patent cutout wedges + miu miu glazed black hobo bag


 
looks amazing!!!


----------



## initialed

*glossie*, *deeliciouz*, *donmi*, and *cammy1* - Thank you all so so much!!

*donmi* - You look super cute. I love that scarf! 

*ladydeluxe* - That blue looks great on you!


----------



## melissab

ladydeluxe are those vince pants? I think I saw them on shopbop?


----------



## nessahhh

love ALL of your outfits *ladydeluxe*!


----------



## shesnochill

Top: XXI
Bottom: Billabong
Sunglasses: Ray Bans
Handbag: Miu Miu
Shoes: Charles David​


----------



## nessahhh

annaversary said:


>




love the miu miu!


----------



## Jerevka

Here's me today! I was also wearing my Balenciaga Sahara Twiggy that is not pictured)))


----------



## aki_sato

I love your outfit!! 
And the Sahara twiggy is gorgeous *saw from Bbags thread 


Jerevka said:


> Here's me today! I was also wearing my Balenciaga Sahara Twiggy that is not pictured)))


----------



## margaritaxmix

Sorry I can't comment on everyone's pics like usual  I'm leaving in 10 minutes for a Cornell trip with my boyfriend and his family... will be back on Sunday!

I'm sure everyone will look stunning over the next 3 days so just take my compliments for it, alright?  

See you all when I get back


----------



## vlore

*Everyone is looking fantastic!!! *

*annaversary,* looking super duper cute! I  your Miu Miu and your CD wedges!!! 

*jerevka,* I love that long cardi/coat, and I am sure it must look awesome w/ your Sahara

*donmi,* I  your LV scarf! It's beautiful! 

*ladydeluxe,* I absolutely loved the black + blue outfit!!!  I've always loved that color combo! 
*
chaussurewhore,* this IS an awesome 'action' pic! Lookin' good girl!!!

*PS-* *margaritamix,* you are sooo cute!!! we WILL miss your posts during these 3 days! Have a great weekend @ Cornell (btw, it's beautiful up there!)


----------



## quynh_1206

annaversary said:


> Top: XXI
> Bottom: Billabong
> Sunglasses: Ray Bans
> Handbag: Miu Miu
> Shoes: Charles David​



Too Cute! 
And that bag! Its gorgeous!


----------



## chaussurewhore

first season thomas wylde et al.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Thanks ladies for all the compliments!  Hope to post more outfits once my finals are over!!


----------



## krazy4bags

*annaversary - *I love your Miu Miu! that's a very cute top!


----------



## vlore

*Out w/ my DH!*












Banana Republic jeans, black top + scarf
Ann Taylor cardi/jacket
Chanel mary janes
Valentino Studded Maison


----------



## shesnochill

*vlore*, your entire outfit is fabulous. From the gorgeous handbag to your adorable shoes!~


----------



## CoachGirl12

HOT HOT MAMA V!! You are en fuego!! (on fire I believe that means in spanish LOL), I need to borrow your bag...


----------



## chunkymonkey

initialed said:


>




I love our outfit, Initiated!  Where's your shirt from? it's gorgeous.. and of course the bag is tdf!


----------



## zoharzohar

*vlore*- thats my favorite outfit of yours so far!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

zoharzohar said:


> *vlore*- thats my favorite outfit of yours so far!!!



Agreed! you look amazing, vlore!


----------



## vlore

Thank you *annaversary, coachgirl, zoharzohar & chunkymonkey!!! 
*


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> HOT HOT MAMA V!! You are en fuego!! (on fire I believe that means in spanish LOL), I need to borrow your bag...



Yeah, you said it right! Gracias amiga!!!  
Ok, so no more LV Speedy?! Girl, you gotta make up your mind!!!


----------



## donmi

*Martina_Italy*: Thanks sweetie! my gloves are from 3.1 phillip lim

*ladydeluxe* : --WOW-- fresh one! I've sent you two emails check them out**

*LiLyB* : thank you girl

*initialed* : I love your leather jacket!! is that from Rick Owens?

*annaversary*: you look smokin' hot!! that Miu miu bag is TDF!

*vlore* : That's a super elegant yet chic outfit!!! You are just so stylish as always!


----------



## donmi

So today is a busy & crazy day!!! 

My DH took me to a great brunch, then asked me to do some shopping by myself b/c he had something to do. 

Turned out he went away to buy me this gift for our two-year anniversay--A 30 BIRKIN in red! 

Actually our anniversary is about 10 days later so I guess my DH just couldnt wait to give my dream bag to me.. love him











(yeah that's my pug modaling the birkin 

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ OMG you got your dream birkin bag and you were just telling me on email when you'd want a H!!! And it's a gorgy RED! Such a lucky girl!  Hahaha, welcome to H world! I love my birkin too


----------



## ladydeluxe

*vlore* - Awesome outfit and LOVE the bag! We're bag twins! I have that in purple


----------



## Jerevka

*donmi*
Love your cute dress and your bag is just GORGEOUS!!! Such a great hubby you have!


----------



## MissPR08

Looking great everyone!!!

*Vlore* i love love your shoes 
*annaversary* your miu miu bag is gourgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Yeah, you said it right! Gracias amiga!!!
> Ok, so no more LV Speedy?! Girl, you gotta make up your mind!!!


Actually it should be you are in fuega with an "a" not an "o" cuz an "o" is masculine, right? LOL

O no, I'll take your LV Speedy anyday woman!! LOL If you need to get rid of any of your bags because your sick of them, I'm always here!!


----------



## babemunroe

donmi, your birkin looks so hot! what was the damage?


----------



## intheevent

since i'm not working i have a lot more time to take outfit of the day pics for my blog, these are the last few

Jeans - old navy, shirt and motorcycle jacket(not shown) - forever 21, booties - forever 21, scarf - mcqueen for target, watch - lucien piccard


----------



## intheevent

second one

jeans - target, sweater h&m, shirt - forever 21, bag- louis vuitton, watch - omega, shoes - bakers candice


----------



## intheevent

third one
american apparel leggings, bakers candice shoes target sweater, lucien piccard watch.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ you look gorgeous in every single outfit!


----------



## melissab

donmi said:


> So today is a busy & crazy day!!!
> 
> My DH took me to a great brunch, then asked me to do some shopping by myself b/c he had something to do.
> 
> Turned out he went away to buy me this gift for our two-year anniversay--A 30 BIRKIN in red!
> 
> Actually our anniversary is about 10 days later so I guess my DH just couldnt wait to give my dream bag to me.. love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah that's my pug modaling the birkin
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies



OMG!!!!! can your DH hang out with my fiance and give him some pointers!!???


----------



## chaussurewhore

*donmi, *your bf is the BEST!!!!!!!!oh, and the bag is great too 

*intheevent*, love the blue scarf.


----------



## bb10lue

OMG!! Congrats on your new birkin!! I have bag envy.....



donmi said:


> So today is a busy & crazy day!!!
> 
> My DH took me to a great brunch, then asked me to do some shopping by myself b/c he had something to do.
> 
> Turned out he went away to buy me this gift for our two-year anniversay--A 30 BIRKIN in red!
> 
> Actually our anniversary is about 10 days later so I guess my DH just couldnt wait to give my dream bag to me.. love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah that's my pug modaling the birkin
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## heartfelt

donmi--- your birkin is beautiful! and you have the best hubby EVER! what a sweetheart! my bf needs to pick up some tips from him!

and OMG.. your pug is the most adorable thing ive ever seen! i love her little t-shirt! aww shes so cute!


----------



## MissIndependent

Went shopping with my sister today 


Top, dress and tights from H&M
Flats and trench from Primark
And my East-West Bays


----------



## Myblackbag

Great outfit *vlore*, LOVE the BR jeans!


----------



## deeliciouz

MissIndependent said:


> Went shopping with my sister today
> 
> 
> Top, dress and tights from H&M
> Flats and trench from Primark
> And my East-West Bays



*gasp* I love your trench!!!


----------



## vlore

*donmi,* Thank you!!! And your Birkin is beautiful...your DH chose a wonderful bag, and in a great color too! Congrats and enjoy her!!!

*ladydeluxe,* Thank you!!! I  Valentino bags! I am glad we are bag twins!!! Yay!

*misspr08,* Thank you!!! I think anything Chanel is gorgy!!! 

*intheevent,* lookin' good! I really like all of your outfits! Thanks for sharing!!! 

*myblackbag,* Thank you!!! I was so surprised at how great these BR jeans fit, and lately they are my fav!


----------



## MissIndependent

deeliciouz said:


> *gasp* I love your trench!!!



Thanks, its really pretty with lots of bows and its really cheep!


----------



## vlore

*miss independent,* love your trench!!! You always seem to get REALLY good deals! 
PS- I love your new coral dress!


----------



## MissIndependent

vlore said:


> *miss independent,* love your trench!!! You always seem to get REALLY good deals!
> PS- I love your new coral dress!



I just love cheep stuff.

The trench is only 26.64 USD

and the dress was really cheep too, only 27.7 UDS


----------



## b00mbaka

MissIndependent, can the trench be purchased online?


----------



## vlore

*Dinner date w/ DH* 












BR dress, blazer + belt
CL Simple pumps
Valentino Maison


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Wow V, you look smokin in that dress! It fits you perfectly!!


----------



## sonya

MissIndependent said:


> Thanks, its really pretty with lots of bows and its really cheep!




That is a great trench!


----------



## fanniepack

Most of the clothes I'm wearing are from Urban Outfitters.
Shirt: H&M
Boots: Joie
For the people who wanted to know where I got my handbag and shoes from my last post, they were from Urban Outfitters. I didn't get a chance to reply back earlier. I got both of them on sale so they probably don't sell them anymore.


----------



## Jerevka

*vlore*
You have such a stunning figure!!! I love how the dress looks on you, very classy!!!


----------



## Jerevka

Here's me (and my baby) yesterday close to an *amazing* restaurant!


----------



## Dolly6637

vlore said:


> *Dinner date w/ DH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR dress, blazer + belt
> CL Simple pumps
> Valentino Maison


 
Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## MissIndependent

b00mbaka said:


> MissIndependent, can the trench be purchased online?



Im not sure - sorry. I had a friend buy it for me, when she lived in London.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Alright - here's my major catchup!

Jerevka - gorgeous heels, love the two-tone black and nude!

fanniepack - Amazing clutch!! I love the pleated detail.

vlore - You look gorgeous as usual, the BR dress looks great on you! Also LOVE those killer Chanel maryjanes from your first post.

MissIndependent - I'm in love with the style and cut of that trench!

intheevent - love your Bakers heels! The McQ for Target scarf looks fantastic on you too!

donmi - Stunning Birkin, your DH is amazing! It looks great on you and I love your tunic and cute flats too! Oh and that pug 

chaussurewhore - Amazing moto jacket!


----------



## babemunroe

fanniepack said:


> Most of the clothes I'm wearing are from Urban Outfitters.
> Shirt: H&M
> Boots: Joie
> For the people who wanted to know where I got my handbag and shoes from my last post, they were from Urban Outfitters. I didn't get a chance to reply back earlier. I got both of them on sale so they probably don't sell them anymore.


 

You look super comfy it looks like a great out for coffee outfit.


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^Wow V, you look smokin in that dress! It fits you perfectly!!



*Thank you my friend!!!* 
And the best part is that this dress is soooo comfy. 

*jerevka, *Thank you! You are too kind!  I love your shoes in this pic...and your baby is a cutie-pie!!! 

*dolly6637,* Thank you!!! 

*margaritamix, *Thanks!!! How was your weekend trip? I'm sure u had a great time! 

*fanniepack,* I love your clutch! Who is it by? Gosh, I'm a sucker for clutches!  

*Here is my Easter Sunday outfit*








DKNY dress
Gucci gold wedges
Valentino bag


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore - Very pretty dress as usual - love the print. My trip was awesome, I had a great time and the campus is stunning. The weather was fantastic, also! I'm definitely considering applying there in the fall


----------



## donmi

*vlore* :Gorgy dress!! You can be a prefessional fashion adviser
*margaritaxmix* :  Hey hottie, Where did you go?? Im curious! Did you take any photos??


----------



## margaritaxmix

donmi said:


> *vlore* :Gorgy dress!! You can be a prefessional fashion adviser
> *margaritaxmix* :  Hey hottie, Where did you go?? Im curious! Did you take any photos??


I went to Cornell University up in New York for a visit! Yes, I took lots of photos - I'll definitely share some later this afternoon or tomorrow once I get them uploaded!


----------



## intheevent

thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## EmeraldStar

vlore, I love your style!


----------



## MissPR08

*ladies you all look amazing!!*


----------



## baglady88

My first time posting her lol..anyways here's my outfit for Easter sunday! Happy Easter everybody! 






Jacket: Kimchi Blue ruffle peacoat 
Top & skirt: Papaya
Shoes: Charlotte Russe 
Bag: Louis Vuitton Damier Azur speedy 30


----------



## Izznit

^^Lookin good bl88!

PS: i have that peacoat! So cute!


----------



## ririan

what I wore recently:






a close-up of my beloved chanel caviar vintage messenger:


----------



## LiLyBoO

vlore said:


> *Out w/ my DH!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic jeans, black top + scarf
> Ann Taylor cardi/jacket
> Chanel mary janes
> Valentino Studded Maison


 
this outfit looks amazing on you!


----------



## LiLyBoO

donmi said:


> So today is a busy & crazy day!!!
> 
> My DH took me to a great brunch, then asked me to do some shopping by myself b/c he had something to do.
> 
> Turned out he went away to buy me this gift for our two-year anniversay--A 30 BIRKIN in red!
> 
> Actually our anniversary is about 10 days later so I guess my DH just couldnt wait to give my dream bag to me.. love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah that's my pug modaling the birkin
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies


 CONGRATSS!! I love your pug! hahaa you have such great style!


----------



## MissPR08

vlore said:


> *donmi,* Thank you!!! And your Birkin is beautiful...your DH chose a wonderful bag, and in a great color too! Congrats and enjoy her!!!
> 
> *ladydeluxe,* Thank you!!! I  Valentino bags! I am glad we are bag twins!!! Yay!
> 
> *misspr08,* Thank you!!! I think anything Chanel is gorgy!!!
> 
> ^^^ i soo agree with you on that!


----------



## heartfelt

ririan--you look adorable! love your vintage caviar chanel. 

what i wore yesterday.. not today:


----------



## baglady88

Izznit said:


> ^^Lookin good bl88!
> 
> PS: i have that peacoat! So cute!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## fanniepack

Thanks for the comments guys 
*vlore:* I got my clutch from Urban Outfitters about half a year ago


----------



## kiwanja

*vlore*, you look as classy as ever! I love Chanel shoes and am massively jealous...
*fanniepack*, I like all of your outfits! Very young. Those joie boots...I think those are the same ones I've spied continuously on Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Izznit

^I love your outfit!  The first pic is uber cool with your hair as well. Looks like something I'd find in an UO catalogue!


----------



## donmi

kiwanja said:


> *vlore*, you look as classy as ever! I love Chanel shoes and am massively jealous...
> *fanniepack*, I like all of your outfits! Very young. Those joie boots...I think those are the same ones I've spied continuously on Miley Cyrus?


 

Love this outfit!! gorgy leather jacket!! where did you get it???


----------



## donmi

*LiLyB* : thank you for your compliment sweetie!! Post your outfits too!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja - Gorgeous as ever! Love your moto jacket.

heartfelt - Lovely Chanel.. the color is so rich!

ririan - Love your cute lil Chanel too and the pretty dress!

baglady88 - Gorgeous ruffle peacoat and Azur!


----------



## baglady88

Thank you Margarita!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kiwanja said:


> *vlore*, you look as classy as ever! I love Chanel shoes and am massively jealous...
> *fanniepack*, I like all of your outfits! Very young. Those joie boots...I think those are the same ones I've spied continuously on Miley Cyrus?


Woman you look hot in this outfit! I wish I could pull of something like this!!


----------



## glossie

everyone's rocking!

cute chanel, ririan. what shoes did you wear? 

heartfelt - love that outfit and bag.


----------



## HauteMama

Outfit on Sunday:


----------



## margaritaxmix

HauteMama - Haute indeed! Love your heels and that gorgeous Coach clutch!

glossie - really pretty black dress - so simple but so classy!

Here I am at Cornell  Nothing special about my outfit as you can see!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

I amm soo jealous of all you ladies with the Chanel jumbo flaps and Balenciagas..thoes are my dream bags! You all look great!
HauteMamma..love the purple clutch!!

The other day..

Me..dressing up





Dressing Down.


----------



## Alva

My new orange dress. 











My silver and faceted crystal necklace, i think that its similar to Jennifer Lopez wears in Monster in Law 







HUGS!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Alva - those orange shoes arte TDF!


----------



## vlore

*kiwanja,* Thank you! And I must add...I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!!


----------



## karenab

I haven't posted IN AGES!  ME:


----------



## karenab

sorry its on a 2nd post....


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^I love looking at all your outfits on this thread, as well as your blog, karenab, your absolutely stunning!


----------



## ::emi::

Still in my PJs today...just woke up.
However this is what I wore the other day down to the beachside. 
It was an extremely sunny day yet the sea breeze was so cold, hence the coat. 






Karen Walker Maple Leaf dress
Club Monaco black ribbed cardi
Club Monaco Black  cocoon coat
AA Black Matte latex leggings
CR Black Patent flats
Chanel Black Cabas (not in pic)


----------



## nessahhh

karenab said:


> sorry its on a 2nd post....



love the studded bracelet on your left hand. where'd you get it?!


----------



## karenab

Thanks Coachgirl!!! Nessahh, the all silver next to my watch? From F21!


----------



## nessahhh

karenab said:


> Thanks Coachgirl!!! Nessahh, the all silver next to my watch? From F21!



it's awesome!_* love *_your style! i'm obsessed with studding as well haha so i'll have to get that as soon as possible ahha.


----------



## karenab

^^ Thanks Nessahhh.  LMK if you get one! Its cheap fun.


----------



## glossie

thanks, margaritaxmix! great campus grounds. you look so cute. i'll watch this space for more of your pics


----------



## PrincessCayenne

donmi said:


> I took these pics when trying on two blazers from SMYTHE,
> and I bought the white one.


 
I recognize that dressing room 

Great choice on the white equestrian jacket! I purchased the Smythe boyfriend blazer a few weeks ago


----------



## kiwanja

donmi said:


> Love this outfit!! gorgy leather jacket!! where did you get it???



I got it from a Zara in Hong Kong over spring break! it was about $300? Still reasonable I think since before I was considering a Mike&Chris Nolan which is about $900?

vlore: Thanks for the sweet comment about the hair  my scalp definitely stung after the treatment


----------



## icechampagne

almost twisted my ankle trying to walk in these today!


----------



## Izznit

^I love how you layered everything! It's a casual/cool look. And wow, those heels! I bet the almost-twisted ankle was worth it though.


----------



## icechampagne

Izznit said:


> ^I love how you layered everything! It's a casual/cool look. And wow, those heels! I bet the almost-twisted ankle was worth it though.


 
thanks! 
a man walked straight into me causing me to lose my balance and I sort of fell on him lol =\ it was also my first time wearing them so hopefully I'll get more used to them! 
but yea I've gotten so many compliments on them heheh


----------



## nessahhh

PrincessCayenne said:


> I recognize that dressing room



i recognize it too lol. holts!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on yesterday, when I went on a date


----------



## babemunroe

ririan said:


> what I wore recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close-up of my beloved chanel caviar vintage messenger:


 
looks amazing!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*ririan,*  love the vintage.


----------



## chaussurewhore

chauss-elets et al.


----------



## Nieners

Vest - Zara
Top - H&M
Necklace - gift
Jeans - Frankie B
Shoes - CL Decolletes.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Nieners - Your legs look stunning in those jeans - gorgeous necklace too.

chaussurewhore - lovely arrangement of bracelets on your arm 

MissIndependent - Love the color of your top -hope your date went well!

icechampagne - Those heels are STUNNING! Wow! I love that cute necklace too.

::emi:: - Very pretty. Not all people can pull off those leggings but you def. can!

karenab - I've missed your posts! Gorgeous photography - love your ripped jeans and the Balenciaga.

Alva - That orange dress is too cute!

GossipGirlxox - Love your "dressed down" outfit - the blouse is great!


Nothing special for me today because it was raining but I have some good outfits planned for the rest of this week... post tomorrow


----------



## vlore

*Tuesday outfit for running errands, doctor's appt. etc...*












Banana Republic jeans + belt
Tommy Hilfiger cardi
VS tank
LV Galliera PM
Gucci wedges
Anna Beck necklace


----------



## trisha48228

Vlove, love the outfit.  Very cute and I really love the bag.  I want that one!


----------



## b00mbaka

Cute outfit vlore! Did you purchase your BR belt recently? I really want one.

*Forget it, I found it online: http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=17376&vid=1&pid=626462&scid=626462012


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore - Gorgeous bag and I love the color of your cardi.


----------



## snibor

vlore--even though it is casual, it looks amazing on you!  Fabulous outfit.


----------



## donmi

*PrincessCayenne*: OMG finally a tpfer from Van too!! I bought a boyfriend blazer from SMYTHE too!!! Would it be possible we are blazer-twins?? lolz let's go shopping together sometime!! 

*margaritaxmix*: that's a BEAUTIFUL campus!!! Are yo going there?? You LUCKY girl!!

*vlore*: Great color match!! You can always look so charming no matther what!! I so envy you!
*chaussurewhore* : WOW another fab outfit!! who made those cool boots?? I looove them!!

*Nieners*: Casual yet VERY CHIC outfit!! Those CL look great with the jeans!! LOOONG legs


----------



## donmi

I have posted them in the chanel mommy thread, but I'll post them here again anywayz.


----------



## icechampagne

omg I love the colour of your Chanel!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*donmi, ^^^* love the bag!!!
my boots are my favorite pair of marc jacobs. i have the same ones in bronze too....


----------



## donmi

*icechampagne* :Thank you!!  you look gorgy and just checked out your blog and guess what, it became another my favourite blog right away!! so Im gonna check it out everyday..so you have to update often, promise? lolz


----------



## icechampagne

donmi said:


> *icechampagne* :Thank you!! you look gorgy and just checked out your blog and guess what, it became another my favourite blog right away!! so Im gonna check it out everyday..so you have to update often, promise? lolz


 

hahah ooh thank you so much!! I will definately try to do that


----------



## aritziababe

*donmi*, love your outfit. Is that a wilfred blazer u wearing?


----------



## MissPR08

I took this pic for the *LV action thread *but would like to share with you guys as well.


----------



## heartfelt

donmi--LOVE the color of your flap! it really pops!  

misspr--um, FAB! you look great!


----------



## CoachGirl12

V, I love your outfit... I especially like that belt, I need to get me one of those!!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

donmi said:


> *PrincessCayenne*: OMG finally a tpfer from Van too!! I bought a boyfriend blazer from SMYTHE too!!! Would it be possible we are blazer-twins?? lolz let's go shopping together sometime!!


 

Sounds great 

There are actually a few Vancouverites on here  I'm sure you'll bump into them soon


----------



## Jerevka

*Nieners*
Gorgeous legs!!!! I love how the CLs look with these skinnies, very flattering, I think!

*vlore*
You always look very classy! At first I thought your belt was LV as well, btw! Suits really well your bag!


----------



## Jerevka

*MissPR08*
I'm usually not a big fan of LV, but this bag is beyond GORGEOUS!!!!! REALLY, WOW!!!
And your CLs look like a great match!!


----------



## Nieners

*Donmi* (love the outfit you posted & the bag is TDF) & *Jerevka*, thank you both so much 

After I've gotten a bit of a weird message here on tPF after posting a picture I thought I wouldn't post no more pictures but that should not ruin the fun...   So here another outfit.







Really blurry picture that is made with my BlackBerry, so I added a better one of the dress next to it. 
And sorry for the bare feet! I really need a tan too 

Dress - Stella McCartney for H&M
Jacket - H&M Divided
Shoes - CL Decolletes


----------



## brigadeiro

Am about to head out for Thai:





Dries Van Noten silk top SS'06
Sass & Bide Harem pants
Dries Van Noten cognac & black leather sandals FW'08


----------



## MissPR08

Jerevka said:


> *MissPR08*
> I'm usually not a big fan of LV, but this bag is beyond GORGEOUS!!!!! REALLY, WOW!!!
> And your CLs look like a great match!!



thank you!!  I have to agree. This bag is stunning in IRL.


----------



## MissPR08

heartfelt said:


> donmi--LOVE the color of your flap! it really pops!
> 
> misspr--um, FAB! you look great!



thank you


----------



## MissPR08

brigadeiro said:


> Am about to head out for Thai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten silk top SS'06
> Sass & Bide Harem pants
> Dries Van Noten cognac & black leather sandals FW'08



I have always admired your sense of style.
You look great!


----------



## luciabugia

After 57 pages I must say :

ladydeluxe, you have a great sense of style!

vlore, simply elegant!


----------



## envyme

I love your bag!! Ugh, I'm so tempted...




MissPR08 said:


> I took this pic for the *LV action thread *but would like to share with you guys as well.


----------



## glossie

brigadeiro - i like the happy top. and the shoes, of course  

MissPR08 - really hawt dress and shoes, you look great. not so much the bag for me


----------



## Alva

Thanks *Margaritamix and Prada Princess!!! you look pretty!!!*

*Brigadeiro,* that shoes are amazing!!!!

My today outfit! Sorry for my dirty mirror 






My Wild Diva new shoes... are very cute....






Handmade flower ring


----------



## Nieners

^^ That ring is so cute!


----------



## b00mbaka

Alva said:


> Handmade flower ring


 
Homemade??? How? I want one!


----------



## MissPR08

*Envyme* go for it, is a great bag! 

*Glossie*   thank you! 

*Alva * you ring is sooo pretty!


----------



## Alva

Thanks B00mbaka, Nieners and MissPR08, muy ring is made for artesans from a natural fiber called  "hueso", i buyed in my past vacations in Costa Rica, in Dominical Beach!!! its beautiful!!!  thank you so much!!!


----------



## yoglood

me today:


----------



## sonya

I love this!




karenab said:


> sorry its on a 2nd post....


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^*yoglood:* Love the outfit super cute, especially like the skirt!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thank you so much everyone! 

*misspr08* - your bag & CL are HOT!
*glossie* - great top! 
*Alva* - love your shoes too, and the ring's too cute! 

*karenab* - that grey cardi is SO gorgeous! Love your outfits!
*icechampagne* - love the layering!
*vlore* - gorgeous LV Azure


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you


----------



## leslie_x

looking gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

leslie_x - Gorgeous dress!

yoglood - Very pretty jacket.

Alva - Beautiful ring, and I love your nails too.

glossie - Love your top and bag!

brigadeiro - Gorgeous - you really rock all these trendy pieces like those harem pants! Love your DVN heels.

Nieners - Such a pretty dress!

MissPR08 - Commented in the LV thread, but you look gorgeous 

donmi - Love the suit jacket paired with that adorable skirt. And no, I'm only a junior in high school so I'm not at Cornell yet, but keeping my fingers crossed for next year!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you doll!!

*leslie* I love the print of your dress.. reminds me of a just cavalli i have.


----------



## vlore

*Out to dinner w/ DH* (like every Thursday )












Juicy Couture top
BR pants + necklace
Theory nude pumps
LV Azur Galliera
YSL sunnies (I had just received them in the mail & was trying them out- total keepers!!!)


----------



## sunbeamy

Dress - local brand
Aldo shoes


----------



## b00mbaka

MissPR, I love your purple outfit! Especially the bag 
Vlore, your pictures aren't showing for me but I am sure you wearing another great outfit! I think it's so cute that you & your DH go out to dinner every thursday! 

Sunbeamy, great dress! I would really like one like that. I have something similiar but it has a collar & piping around the rim. Your collarless version looks more sophisicated.


----------



## karenab

Thank you guys for the kind comments!

Me (Top: Thrift shop. Faux leather pants: T&V. Boots: Chloes):

 I destroyed the shoulders to mess it up a bit


----------



## xi_captain

sunbeamy said:


> Dress - local brand
> Aldo shoes



So pretty!  Love the dress, the shoes and the bag.


----------



## aki_sato

Love your shoes! *can't tell whether they're heels or flatties 


leslie_x said:


> looking gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## aki_sato

*Vlore* - can't see your pics - got this msg: "Invalid Attachment specified"


vlore said:


> *Out to dinner w/ DH* (like every Thursday )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Couture top
> BR pants + necklace
> Theory nude pumps
> LV Azur Galliera
> YSL sunnies (I had just received them in the mail & was trying them out- total keepers!!!)


----------



## ::emi::

going to the shops today wearing:

Scanlan & Theodore oversized shirt
Nudie jeans
Givenchy sandals
Chanel cabas tote
T&C jewelery and Hermes kelly double bracelet


----------



## QTbebe

first time posting here..

i wore this yesterday to chinatown






Alexander McQueen scarf, boyfriend blazer, a|x blouse, guess highwaist jean skirt, black waist belt, tights, aldo sandal heels, lv neverfull, gucci sunglasses.


----------



## Jerevka

*::emi::*
Love your outfit! Simple, yet stunning!
And I love the bag, of course


----------



## heartfelt

oops.. a little blurry..






H&M blazer
Alexander McQueen Target tee
RR jeans
Giuseppe Zanotti heels


----------



## vlore

** Sorry, had some technical difficulties  **
*Out to dinner last night w/ DH
*












Juicy Couture top
BR pants + necklace
Theory nude pumps 
LV Azur Galliera
YSL sunnies (I had just received them in the mail & was trying them out- total keepers!!!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love it V!! Of course your wearing something BR, who would've thought! haha... stunning as always woman!!


----------



## deeliciouz

everyone looks so stylin'! I love this thread!


----------



## plumaplomb

Wow I am so impressed by everyone's contributions lately... very creative, and so different!!


----------



## babemunroe

QTbebe said:


> first time posting here..
> 
> i wore this yesterday to chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf, boyfriend blazer, a|x blouse, guess highwaist jean skirt, black waist belt, tights, aldo sandal heels, lv neverfull, gucci sunglasses.


 
So Cute! looks very city chic. ~.^


----------



## leslie_x

thank you aki_sato, MissPR08 & margaritaxmix !!

aki_sato: they're heels, here's a better pic:


----------



## Alva

Hi everyone!! Margaritaxmix, Brigadeiro, thanks so much, you are very kind!!

Sumbeamy you look pretty!!
Babemunroe i whant aclose up of this beautiful shoes!!!

My yesterday and today outfit...











Today


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love your shoes!


----------



## Julide

*leslie_x*  I love your dress amazing!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

vlore said:


> ** Sorry, had some technical difficulties  **
> *Out to dinner last night w/ DH
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Couture top
> BR pants + necklace
> Theory nude pumps
> LV Azur Galliera
> YSL sunnies (I had just received them in the mail & was trying them out- total keepers!!!)



It's like BR pants were totally made for you- you always look SO GOOD in them!  Great outfit!


----------



## Deborah1986

QTbebe said:


> first time posting here..
> 
> i wore this yesterday to chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen scarf, boyfriend blazer, a|x blouse, guess highwaist jean skirt, black waist belt, tights, aldo sandal heels, lv neverfull, gucci sunglasses.


 
_love this outfit you look great_


----------



## sunbeamy

Thanks you ladies!!!

*vlore* : You look fab! You look really good with pants! Love the LV Azur Galliera too!!

*Alva : *Love your outfit!! Beautiful!

*heartfelt *: Love this look!

*QTbebe *: You look great!







Vest : H&M
Skirt : Wetseal
Shoes : Aldo


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunbeamy - YOU'RE BACK!  You look so lovely as usual - I'd kill for your body! Gorgeous vest (most recent post) and dress (last post).

Alva - Cute peeptoe flats!

vlore - Your hair looks great and lovely Juicy top!

heartfelt - Killer heels!

QTbebe - Love it! You look so chic - gorgeous scarf & highwaist skirt.

::emi:: - Gorgeous Cabas and love your shoes too

karenab - Boots are stunning!

=====

Me yesterday..would've been cuter with flats but meh:


----------



## trisha48228

Everyone's outfits are great!!


----------



## glossie

thanks, margaritaxmix. i like the bag too. it's lambskin, according to seller.


----------



## chiarissima

Here is my outfit: Zara dress, Furla black leather belt, Wolford black stockings, my everyday accesory  BVLGARI ring. What do you think?


----------



## cammy1

I think you look lovely chiarissima, I *think* (I cannot see your pics clear enough), I have the matching BVLGARI earrings to your ring, which are my everyday accessories too!


----------



## pchan2802

chiarissima said:


> Here is my outfit: Zara dress, Furla black leather belt, Wolford black stockings, my everyday accesory  BVLGARI ring. What do you think?



You look great! this dress.


----------



## vlore

*alva,* Love both outfits! And your shoes are so cute, especially the white ones!

*hairsprayhead,* Thank you!!! You know I love BR!!! And yes, these pants fit like a glove! 

*sunbeamy,* Thank you! I love how you put this outfit together- the white best is gorgeous!!! And your Chanel is a beauty!

*margaritamix, *Girlie girl thank you!!! You look so cute & comfy! And I love that striped shirt! 

*glossie, *Lovin' your outifts! My fav is the purple dress!!! Reminds me of a really pretty Robert Rodriguez one I saw. 

*chiarissima,* Your dress is a beauty!!! Love the color, and the way it looks belted!


----------



## kiwanja

*chiarissima*: I agree with vlore, I love the belted dress! It looks beautiful!
*Margaritamix*: I have a top JUST like that  with those exact same ruffles in the same spots...
*glossie*: I love the last look, the polka dots with the shoes...reminds me of something Katie Leung wore once to a premiere lol 

Last weekend my friend and I posed for one of our friends, who is an amateur photographer...












This is one of my favorite tunics...I got it at a TJ Maxx in Chicago for $15! It's so beautiful...probably the closest I will ever get to wearing a floral print dress (something I swore off and can't ever imagine myself wearing).


----------



## shesnochill

sunbeamy said:


> Dress - local brand
> Aldo shoes



Gorgeous as always *sunbeamy* 

May I also ask what CHANEL bag that is?


----------



## glossie

*chiarissima* - i think that's a lovely dress and you look great in it.
thanks, *vlore* and *kiwanja*. 1st and 3rd dresses are vintage; 3rd dress has small flowers allover, not polka dots. shoes in 2nd and 3rd getup are vintage too. you're so pretty *kiwanja*. is that a balenciaga city? evergreen or an older colour? i got 06 emerald and i love it. and *vlore* you're just so classy


----------



## chiarissima

Thank you girls! 

*kiwanja* great photos! I love the tunic, it looks good on you. You're so pretty!
*glossie *I like your outfit with belted purple dress & matching flats.


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## MissIndependent

From last night 

Jumpsuit and bolero from Only, and flats


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Nice looks ladies!!!


----------



## shoebuyer37

qtbebe said:


> first time posting here..
> 
> I wore this yesterday to chinatown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexander mcqueen scarf, boyfriend blazer, a|x blouse, guess highwaist jean skirt, black waist belt, tights, aldo sandal heels, lv neverfull, gucci sunglasses.


love this look.  The sandals are so pretty.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

walmart t-shirt
club monaco blazer
banana republic sailor jeans
target bubble necklace
hot pink satin tory burch revas
rm nikki in flat iron


----------



## babemunroe

talldrnkofwater said:


> walmart t-shirt
> club monaco blazer
> banana republic sailor jeans
> target bubble necklace
> hot pink satin tory burch revas
> rm nikki in flat iron


 
Love the flats! they just POP!


----------



## karenab

Yesterday:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I want your bag!! all of them!! lol


----------



## karenab

^^ ha ha!! the price of second hand ones has dropped online to around RMinkoff's so you should!! ; )


----------



## trisha48228

chiarissima said:


> Here is my outfit: Zara dress, Furla black leather belt, Wolford black stockings, my everyday accesory  BVLGARI ring. What do you think?


 Very nice, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Fuu

@ karenab: wow! those boots you're wearing are Frye boots right? I have a very similar pair of Frye boots but different color and I LOVE them, great outfit btw, love the jacket
@ QTbebe: Love your outfit, I usually don't like that scarf so much, but you pull it off very well


----------



## initialed




----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you *vlore* !

*margaritaxmix*, hey dear! I Miss you! Thanks you sweetie!  Love all your outfits!


*initialed*, You look fab!!! Love it!


----------



## sunbeamy

annaversary said:


> Gorgeous as always *sunbeamy*
> 
> May I also ask what CHANEL bag that is?


 
Thanks you sweet!! It's the bubble quilt bowler.

you can view more collection from this range : http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-reference-library/post-your-bubble-quilt-items-here-153023.html

hths


----------



## Mohnblume

The American Apparell Circle Scarf as a Skirt


----------



## cfellis522

Mohnblume said:


> The American Apparell Circle Scarf as a Skirt


 
Cute!  I like!  

Cara


----------



## karenab

Fuu - thanks! Yes I love those Fryes. Aren't they comfortable??!! I like the brown distressed ones too.

me:


----------



## trisha48228

Cute outfit Cfellis.


----------



## brigadeiro

*karenab* - your photos and outfits are always so amazing!!! 

Wore this to my cousin's wedding:






Willow draped silk dress 
Yves Saint Laurent Dada semi-wedges in Platino Dries Van Noten clutch
Tom Binns Faux Real cuff
Swarovski 'tennis bracelet' (30th b'day present from my sister)
Sportsgirl acrylic ring (bought this _years_ ago for $1.50!)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

outfit for errands


----------



## pekie

initialed said:


>


 
*Initialed* - i love the layering of the outfit!

*Karenab* - i really love how you put together gorgues outfit.. simple items but unique. the jacket is beautiful!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## margaritaxmix

caroulemapoulen - I love it! The scarf and Balenciaga are gorgeous!

pearlisthegurl - Told you in teenage thread, but very cute!

brigadeiro - Love the cut of that dress and the clutch.

karenab - LOVE the checkered shirt! They don't look good on me  Stunning studded jacket from the other day too.

initialed - killer jacket!

talldrnkofwater - Gorgeous bag and lovin the pop of color from your Revas!

MissIndependent - Very cute blazer!

Deborah1986 - Love your white jacket!

kiwanja - That tunic is gorgeous -the colors are so pretty.

glossie - Ooohhh lambskin, how luxurious. You look great in that purple dress!

chiarissima - I personally love it, looks like a vamped up suit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you very much!


----------



## b00mbaka

talldrnkofwater said:


> walmart t-shirt
> club monaco blazer
> banana republic sailor jeans
> target bubble necklace
> hot pink satin tory burch revas
> rm nikki in flat iron


 
Absolutely love this!


----------



## Prada_Princess

glossie and *Initialed* - stunning and chic
Love all the pics though


----------



## quynh_1206

Me, posting next to my future Boyfriend last night at the Chinese Grauman's Theatre. 





Banana Republic sweater
Forever 21 jacket
Forever 21 jeans
Nine West Boots
Gucci Hysteria


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^LOVE everything about your outfit!! I love forever21 too!! Really cute boots!!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

^^Agree with everything said....quynh you look stunning....


----------



## Alyana

Zac Efron


----------



## roussel

You look so much like Kate Hudson here! So cute smile!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

quynh_1206: cute outfit! Love the F21 coat! Did you get it recently?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great outfits ladies!
dvf purple stained glass
i wore black enzo boots and a gray cami to make it work appropriate.  shoes pictured are nine west:


----------



## quynh_1206

Thanks you guys for the compliment!

*HOTasFCUK~* I got this jacket back in December. It seems they sell the same jacket every year around the winter time.


----------



## quynh_1206

leslie_x said:


> looking gorgeous ladies!!!


  Gorgeous Dress! May I ask where you got this dress from?


----------



## quynh_1206

*Talldrnkofwater~* you look too cute in that dvf wrap dress!


----------



## chaussurewhore

alaia v. alaia...


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> great outfits ladies!
> dvf purple stained glass
> i wore black enzo boots and a gray cami to make it work appropriate.  shoes pictured are nine west:


WOW woman, you look SMOKIN!! Love everything about your outfit!!


----------



## trisha48228

very nice!


----------



## summer2815

caroulemapoulen said:


>


 

Where did you get your bracelets?  I am always trying to find cute bracelets to stack and can never find them!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

summer2815 said:


> Where did you get your bracelets?  I am always trying to find cute bracelets to stack and can never find them!



They are from: Accessorize, Marc Jacobs, Rabens Saloner, and Bottega Veneta


----------



## cfellis522

karenab said:


>


 

KarenAB,  Love the look!  Who makes your leggings?  Very unique and again, love it!  Cara


----------



## margaritaxmix

chaussurewhore - love the pic, pose, and scarf.

talldrnkofwater - you have an AMAZINGGGG figure! and you look so great in purple!

quynh_1206 - lovin your boots!


----------



## chaussurewhore

thanks magarita


----------



## sunbeamy

*talldrnkofwater*, wow! You are HOT!! Gorgeous!

*karenab*, You always look so beautiful! Love it!

*caroulemapoulen, *I love your shoes!! Great outfit!


----------



## karenab

Thank you ladies for the kind words!!

cfellis522 - the leggings are Topshop!

I didn't wear the below today, but have been meaning to post these jeans bought recently:


----------



## LiLyBoO

sunbeamy said:


> *talldrnkofwater*, wow! You are HOT!! Gorgeous!
> 
> *karenab*, You always look so beautiful! Love it!
> 
> *caroulemapoulen, *I love your shoes!! Great outfit!


i'm in love with the middle outfit! your outfits are all so cute!


----------



## LiLyBoO

talldrnkofwater said:


> great outfits ladies!
> dvf purple stained glass
> i wore black enzo boots and a gray cami to make it work appropriate.  shoes pictured are nine west:



this looks AMAZING!


----------



## LiLyBoO

karenab! im in love with all your outfits! i want to steal your wardrobe!


----------



## initialed




----------



## ririan

S*unbeamy*!!!!
Have you ever considered joining "Miss S---------" contest? You are soooo lovely!!
Can share share with me who is your hairstylist? Your hair is so sexy!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

kiwanja said:


> Last weekend my friend and I posed for one of our friends, who is an amateur photographer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite tunics...I got it at a TJ Maxx in Chicago for $15! It's so beautiful...probably the closest I will ever get to wearing a floral print dress (something I swore off and can't ever imagine myself wearing).



looking great in that, and you're very pretty! do you dye your hair, or is it naturally that color? i love it


----------



## Celia_Hish

donmi said:


> So today is a busy & crazy day!!!
> 
> My DH took me to a great brunch, then asked me to do some shopping by myself b/c he had something to do.
> 
> Turned out he went away to buy me this gift for our two-year anniversay--A 30 BIRKIN in red!
> 
> Actually our anniversary is about 10 days later so I guess my DH just couldnt wait to give my dream bag to me.. love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah that's my pug modaling the birkin
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies



Congrats to ur new red birkin...she's beautiful


----------



## CoachGirl12

sunbeamy said:


> *talldrnkofwater*, wow! You are HOT!! Gorgeous!
> 
> *karenab*, You always look so beautiful! Love it!
> 
> *caroulemapoulen, *I love your shoes!! Great outfit!


Wow woman, your outfits are amazing, amazing figure as well, you look gorgeous in all of them!


----------



## ClassyVintage

The second one looks like something Kim Kardashian Wore to an event.


LiLyBoO said:


> i'm in love with the middle outfit! your outfits are all so cute!


----------



## margaritaxmix

initialed  -  I'm so jealous, you get to wear shorts!! Can't wait for it to be that warm here.

karenab - Stunning jeans, love the boots you paired them with too!

sunbeamy - Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous - you're so lovely! I love the middle dress and your blue Flap is beautiful. You have great hair also!

---

Me today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*Domni*: I love your dress, where is it from?


----------



## vlore

*margaritamix,* I  your black jacket...is it MBMJ? You are totally rockin' this outift!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

margaritamix- your jacket is so damn cute! i want it!!!


----------



## vietangel713

^^seriously where did you get that jacket *margaritamix*?


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Silence & Noise Shirt Dress
Black & Grey striped tights (you may not be able to see them in this
picture) with dark shiny brown mary janes.

(pictures will be clearer in future - sorry ^_^)


----------



## sunbeamy

*LiLyB, CoachGirl12*, Awww...Thanks you for the kind words!!

*margaritamix*, Thank you sweetie!! I love your outfit!! I wanna steal that jacket from you!! 

*ririan dearie*, haha...me sure no chance for "Miss S---------" contest! keke...but I can still consider joining "Miss Sotong" contest if there is LOL! sunbeamy super blur type.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*margaritaxmix*: I love your jacket! I have to ask, where is it from?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

H& M sheath dress
nine west luceros in wine
mj patent bowler
h &m bangles


----------



## annemerrick

Margarita...I also really want that jacket!  Please tell...where did it come from???


----------



## kiwanja

*sunybeamy* you are very pretty! I like the first outfit you posted the most, you look very young in it 
*michelleantonia*: I definitely dye my hair to be that color! I like it, it's dark and conservative inside but reflects a lot of red and orange in the sun. If you want I can ask my hairstylist what the color is--

One of the things I love most about this forum is that we have people with styles ranging from the ultra-young and hip (karenab, ckparis, margaritamix, etc.) to very mature and lady-lady (vlore vlore vlore and co.). Keep up the great work ladies!

I got this red "batman kaftan" a while ago off the internet. I love it it's so perfect for summer!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^WOW, just gorgeous kiwanja


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja - Lovely! The color and crochet detail are beautiful.

talldrnkofwater - Gorgeous little black dress!

annemerrick, vietangel713 & .jourdyn. - I got it at Macy's about 2 weeks ago during my Spring Break during the One Day Sale. It was originally $45 - marked down to $25, and I had a $10 off coupon so I got it for $15!!  It's made by L.A. Kitty.

TheWinglessBird- cute from what I can see 

Thanks vlore (no it's not MBMJ but I wish! haha) and talldrnkofwater!


----------



## annemerrick

margaritaxmix said:


> kiwanja - Lovely! The color and crochet detail are beautiful.
> 
> talldrnkofwater - Gorgeous little black dress!
> 
> annemerrick, vietangel713 & .jourdyn. - I got it at Macy's about 2 weeks ago during my Spring Break during the One Day Sale. It was originally $45 - marked down to $25, and I had a $10 off coupon so I got it for $15!!  It's made by L.A. Kitty.
> 
> TheWinglessBird- cute from what I can see
> 
> Thanks vlore (no it's not MBMJ but I wish! haha) and talldrnkofwater!


 
Any chance that you might have a SKU#????


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Any chance that you might have a SKU#????


I already threw out the price tag, but the care label sewn on the jacket says this:

STYLE #7961Q2EQ
CUT #1223
RN #110523

Not sure how much that helps ush:


----------



## MACsarah

margaritaxmix said:


> initialed  -  I'm so jealous, you get to wear shorts!! Can't wait for it to be that warm here.
> 
> karenab - Stunning jeans, love the boots you paired them with too!
> 
> sunbeamy - Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous - you're so lovely! I love the middle dress and your blue Flap is beautiful. You have great hair also!
> 
> ---
> 
> Me today:



OMG. i have that jacket! haha, isn't it comfy?
 lol, nice outfit!  you all have great outfits!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ SO comfy! I'm wearing it now again, haha. About to head out to my school's art show.
Thanks


----------



## vlore

*Thursday night out w/ DH*












Banana Republic knit top
DKNY skirt
Theory peep toes
Balenciaga 'Matelasse' bag
random black sash


----------



## roussel

I love that outfit vlore!  Cute cute skirt and peeptoes!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gorgeous V! You and your DH must have date night every week!!


----------



## b00mbaka

^ Yep, every thursday! Isn't that so cute!


----------



## MJDaisy

love your skirt and your bbag vlore! i really like the entire look!


----------



## kookycookie

*1st:*

-tunic from Urban Outfitters
-leggings from Urban Outfitters
-comfy sandals from American Eagle
-Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini











*2nd:*

-dress from Nordstroms
-Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Clutch


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Vlore- I love your outfits- And I love "date night"
Kookycookie- I love your flats and you make me want a mac even more.  Cant wait for the ss. 
Margaritamix- i have to find that jacket!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Vlore- you look so classy and beautiful (you always do!!)
Kookycookie- Cute shirt and  your RM! 
Margaritamix- that jacket is really cool.. can't believe you only spent like $15 on it.  Nice find 
kiwanja - the colour of your top is just incredible.  You look great.

Here's one from me from this weekend.  We took advantage of nice weather and went to see cherry blossoms at University of washington:


----------



## initialed




----------



## talldrnkofwater

Chunkymonkey- i love your outfit and the scenery
initialed- love your top, where did you get it?

my ootd:
ae tank
gap cardi
br jeans
tb gray revas
black lamb clutch:


----------



## glossie

kiwanja - your hair! 
vlore - cute outfit!
kookycookie - i like how you wore the rm mac.
chunkymonkey - great shot!
initialed - really wish i can see your full head of hair. 

something plain. i love the shoes.


----------



## roussel

Very casual Friday... J Brand jeans, AE top, Juicy Couture pumps, LV Speedy 35


----------



## deeliciouz

chunkymonkey said:


> Vlore- you look so classy and beautiful (you always do!!)
> Kookycookie- Cute shirt and  your RM!
> Margaritamix- that jacket is really cool.. can't believe you only spent like $15 on it.  Nice find
> kiwanja - the colour of your top is just incredible.  You look great.
> 
> Here's one from me from this weekend.  We took advantage of nice weather and went to see cherry blossoms at University of washington:



amazing picture and you look stunning T!


----------



## Myblackbag

talldrnkofwater said:


> my ootd:
> ae tank
> gap cardi
> br jeans
> tb gray revas
> black lamb clutch:


 
talldrnkofwater, I think I just bought those jeans from BR. Are they cuffed at the bottom? BTW, they look great on you!


----------



## Myblackbag

vlore said:


> *Thursday night out w/ DH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic knit top
> DKNY skirt
> Theory peep toes
> Balenciaga 'Matelasse' bag
> random black sash


 
I love the entire outfit!


----------



## margaritaxmix

roussel - Gorgeous top!

glossie - Love your shoes too 

talldrnkofwater - Lovely tank and clutch!

initialed - cute plaid top!

chunkymonkey - Gorgeous shot, love your scarf. And thanks 

talldrnkofwater - Good luck, I wish I still had my receipt that showed the SKU number! It's from the Junior's section at Macy's though.

kookycookie - Love the Nordstrom dress and the RM bag.

vlore - Such cute peeptoes! Love your bag and skirt too.


----------



## Vinyl

It was warm today in Boston!  I decided to bring out the shorts to wear for such a lovely day. 
*
Top:* H&M
*Shorts:* Hollister
*Bag:* H&M
*Belt:* F21


----------



## WaterMe

Vinyl said:


> It was warm today in Boston!  I decided to bring out the shorts to wear for such a lovely day.
> *
> Top:* H&M
> *Shorts:* Hollister
> *Bag:* H&M
> *Belt:* F21



I love the casual vibe!  I'm moving to Boston in the Fall for school - is it usually this warm in the latter part of the spring?


----------



## SaraDK

Here's my outfit for the day.. Sorry the whole outfit is not in one pic.. 
Top: H&M
Skirt: Levis
Leggins: MbyM
Shoes: Tommy Hilfiger
Bag: Damier speedy 25


----------



## initialed

*talldrnkofwater* - Thanks, it's from Aritzia. 

*glossie* - Haha, I don't know about that...

*margaritaxmix* - Thanks!


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> Chunkymonkey- i love your outfit and the scenery
> initialed- love your top, where did you get it?
> 
> my ootd:
> ae tank
> gap cardi
> br jeans
> tb gray revas
> black lamb clutch:


Love this entire outfit talldrnkofwater


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^thanks Coachgirl- I want to see some of your outfits
Myblackbag - no, these don't have the cuff.  They are sailor jeans 49.99 - becareful w/ gap/br jenas, they stretch A LOT.


----------



## glossie

thanks, margaritaxmix. always so sweet. 

french colours yesterday. 











over this.


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^thanks Coachgirl- I want to see some of your outfits
> Myblackbag - no, these don't have the cuff.  They are sailor jeans 49.99 - becareful w/ gap/br jenas, they stretch A LOT.


I definitely will post my outfits once I get a good mirror (the one that I have in my bedroom now sucks and there is no lighting so its hard to take pics), keep your pics coming so I can drool over them! Do you know where I can find that AE tank top in your last modeling pic? I remember seeing it before but I don't think its available anymore??


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've posted... here's my contribution of yesterday's outfit -- _Ann Demeulemeester triple band black sandals, metallic sheen leggings, yellow v-neck and 3.1 Philip Lim blazer plus YSL oversize muse in purple_


----------



## chiarissima

I  your outfits ladydeluxe! Thisone's also perfect, as usual.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

CoachGirl12 said:


> I definitely will post my outfits once I get a good mirror (the one that I have in my bedroom now sucks and there is no lighting so its hard to take pics), keep your pics coming so I can drool over them! Do you know where I can find that AE tank top in your last modeling pic? I remember seeing it before but I don't think its available anymore??



Alright-I'll give you a pass.  
I got it about a month ago at ae.  About 2 wks ago I woke up and realized that I needed it in the yellow floral patter and I couldn't find it anywhere! I went to 3 ae stores and couldn't even find 1.  

LadyDeluxe- your muse is tdf!


----------



## vlore

* Thank you to all of my beautiful tPFer friends for all of your kind words!!! *

*Everyone is looking fabulous! 
Keep posting pics- this is one of the best threads!!!*


----------



## margaritaxmix

ladydeluxe - You're back! Love your sandals, bag, and leggings!

glossie - vive la France  Very pretty.

SaraDK - Love your Speedy!

Vinyl - Such a cute top!


----------



## CTgrl414

just wanted to comment on margaritamix, vlore, and ladydeluxe's latest outfits and say I reaaaallly love them! Awesome jacket, skirt, and shoes!


----------



## Myblackbag

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^thanks Coachgirl- I want to see some of your outfits
> Myblackbag - no, these don't have the cuff. They are sailor jeans 49.99 - becareful w/ gap/br jenas, they stretch A LOT.


 
Oh, ok. I don't have the sailor jeans, I have the trouser jeans that were on sale for $54.99. Mine have a cuff that I took apart to make them longer, but the flared leg and the length are similar to yours -which I love. The only sailor jeans that I saw in the store near me were white with pin stripes and not jean. If they had them in a jean I would have bought them as well.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ here's the link
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36533&vid=1&pid=626623


----------



## margaritaxmix

CTgrl414 said:


> just wanted to comment on margaritamix, vlore, and ladydeluxe's latest outfits and say I reaaaallly love them! Awesome jacket, skirt, and shoes!


Thank you!


----------



## plumaplomb

love those Ann's!!


----------



## hollyyih

ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've posted... here's my contribution of yesterday's outfit -- _Ann Demeulemeester triple band black sandals, metallic sheen leggings, yellow v-neck and 3.1 Philip Lim blazer plus YSL oversize muse in purple_



 the scandals and love the color combo.


----------



## mzshirls

I love your outfits! been wanting to see the oversized muse on someone.. can i ask you how tall you are? 




ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've posted... here's my contribution of yesterday's outfit -- _Ann Demeulemeester triple band black sandals, metallic sheen leggings, yellow v-neck and 3.1 Philip Lim blazer plus YSL oversize muse in purple_


----------



## mzshirls

I really like your entire outfit, always so put together.  This picture really makes me miss UW.. 



chunkymonkey said:


> Vlore- you look so classy and beautiful (you always do!!)
> Kookycookie- Cute shirt and  your RM!
> Margaritamix- that jacket is really cool.. can't believe you only spent like $15 on it. Nice find
> kiwanja - the colour of your top is just incredible. You look great.
> 
> Here's one from me from this weekend. We took advantage of nice weather and went to see cherry blossoms at University of washington:


----------



## mzshirls

It's always fun to see so many differ styles on everyone.  Here's my picture for today...(oops picture came out a bit too big..)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mine yesterday:







An oldie:


















Another oldie:


----------



## .jourdyn.

mzshirls said:


> It's always fun to see so many differ styles on everyone. Here's my picture for today...(oops picture came out a bit too big..)


 

Super cute, love the whole outfit!
I especially love the pants and blazer...may I ask where you got them from?

TIA!


----------



## mzshirls

Thanks for the compliment Jourdyn.  I actually got the pants and blazer from Aritzia.  I know they don't have the pants anymore since I got them about a year ago but was too scared to wear white pants lol. 



.jourdyn. said:


> Super cute, love the whole outfit!
> I especially love the pants and blazer...may I ask where you got them from?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## roussel

Last night's outfit to an event... Herve Leger dress, Chanel flap, Blahnik shoes, Rebecca ring


----------



## glossie

cool outfits and of course cool bags, caroulemapoulen! the grey rh is awesome. 

mzshirls - you look great!

roussel - i say again: smokin'!

thanks, sweet margaritaxmix.


----------



## fanniepack

Yesterday was my prom, so this was my outfit for the day and decided to share it with you guys.  This would be the only time where I would show my face 
Dress: Alice & Olivia
Clutch: Forever21


----------



## smvida

fanniepack said:


> Yesterday was my prom, so this was my outfit for the day and decided to share it with you guys.  This would be the only time where I would show my face
> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Clutch: Forever21


you look so cute, *fanniepack*!


----------



## shibooms

just want to share my outfit yesterday. =)
Blazer- zara
top- theory
bottom- zara
clutch- unknown (purchased from loehmanns)
shoes- christian louboutin

and on my husband:
woven shirt- burberry
cardigan- zara
pants- j.crew
shoes- banana republic


----------



## shibooms

blazer- zara
shirt- mango
jeans- seven for all mankind dojo
shoes- miss sixty
clutch- unknown
scarf- ross


----------



## ::emi::

*caroulemapoulen:* I love your Chloe booties!!! Your outfit looks awesome!
*mzshirls:* I love the clean lines of your outfit 

Im wearing:

-Alex Wang silk dress
-Alannah Hill Lace stockings
-Marni heels
-Chanel chain belt worn as a bracelet
-Tiffany silver ball bracelet


----------



## caroulemapoulen

::emi:: Thank you! I loved the too, but I just sold them. I got an insane offer of $3000. So I had to pass them on.  I love your purple dress, and great details!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Old navy tank
jcrew feather weight cardigan, bow skirt, mary janes


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow you look good in everything! great figure. and your height... i'm a shorty so i'm jealous!


----------



## ladydeluxe

mzshirls said:


> I love your outfits! been wanting to see the oversized muse on someone.. can i ask you how tall you are?



I'm around 5'4 to 5'5 without heels  HTH!


----------



## PixieGirl

talldrnkofwater said:


> Old navy tank
> jcrew feather weight cardigan, bow skirt, mary janes


I love the outfit on you. I almost bought the skirt but was unsure how not to make it too "formal" looking since it has the bow and whatnot. You look great!


----------



## quynh_1206

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another oldie:


love your bags!


----------



## quynh_1206

shibooms said:


> just want to share my outfit yesterday. =)
> Blazer- zara
> top- theory
> bottom- zara
> clutch- unknown (purchased from loehmanns)
> shoes- christian louboutin
> 
> and on my husband:
> woven shirt- burberry
> cardigan- zara
> pants- j.crew
> shoes- banana republic



Great outfits both of ya!


----------



## quynh_1206

mzshirls said:


> It's always fun to see so many differ styles on everyone.  Here's my picture for today...(oops picture came out a bit too big..)


Love your outfit. Are the bottoms denim? I would also like to know where you purchased your blazer and bottoms. Thanks!


----------



## quynh_1206

Spending a very warm sunday afternoon with the boyfriend.
Sorry about the super dirty mirror.
Top- Target
Shorts- Abercrombie
Cardigan- J Crew
Shoes- Aldo
Bag- Balenciaga


----------



## ladydeluxe

Here's my outfit for today 

_In black lycra cotton bodycon dress, Zara white boyfriend blazer, Gucci '08 S/S Sevigny gold heels and &#8216;07 Chanel black distressed reissue bag with gold hardware_


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Qyunh: Thank you very much, and right back at ya 

Adeliet: Great look! I love it.


----------



## mzshirls

I love your dress with the lace stockings!!



::emi:: said:


> *caroulemapoulen:* I love your Chloe booties!!! Your outfit looks awesome!
> *mzshirls:* I love the clean lines of your outfit
> 
> Im wearing:
> 
> -Alex Wang silk dress
> -Alannah Hill Lace stockings
> -Marni heels
> -Chanel chain belt worn as a bracelet
> -Tiffany silver ball bracelet


----------



## mzshirls

quynh_1206 said:


> Love your outfit. Are the bottoms denim? I would also like to know where you purchased your blazer and bottoms. Thanks!


 
Thank you! the bottoms are actually not jeans. But it's also quite thick (well not that thick) so they are not see through at all. The whole outfit is actually from this store called Aritzia, hth


----------



## margaritaxmix

ladydeluxe - Simply gorgeous... head to toe. I love your stunning shoes and the blazer looks fantastic on you! You have a gorgeous figure!

quynh_1206 - Love your bag, sandals, and cardigan!

talldrnkofwater - That's a really pretty skirt - reminds me of BCBG's tulip skirt.

::emi:: - Love it. Just screams vintage chic - the tights and bracelet are killer.

shibooms - love your clutch and zara blazer!

fanniepack - SO cute! That dress looks gorgeous on you. Hope you had fun.

roussel - Absolutely stunning. That Herve accentuates your figure so well and the Chanel is a classic.

caroulemapoulen - Love your GSH Balenciaga!

mzshirls - Very pretty blazer and white skinny jeans!



---


Here's me today:


----------



## vlore

*shibooms,* I love your outfit! Love the scarf and the blazer. It all fits so well together!

*ladydeluxe,* I missed your posts! You look fab as always! Love your Muse and Chanel! 

*mzshirls,* you look so great! I love how simple and classic your outfit is!

*fanniepack,* Yay!!! Congrats on prom! You look great! That A&O dress is gorgy!

*roussel,* you are killin' me w/ your HLs!!! You look absolutely gorgeous!!!

*emi,* your outfit is fabulous! I love how u paired the dress w/ those stocking!!! Super sexy! 

*margaritamix,* lookin' good my friend!!! You have a great figure!!!! And I love your gladiator sandals! 

*caroulemapoulen,* beautiful leather jacket!!! And you have a great Bbag collection! 

*talldrnkofwater, *you always look very classy! I would totally wear all of your outfits!

*quynh, *you look so comfortable and cute!!! Hope u had a nice time w/ your bf!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

Post-exams dinner with the BF


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I LOVE that top! The cut is perfect!


----------



## initialed




----------



## .jourdyn.

*GossipGirlxox:* Your whole outfit is super cute, I like the design&cut of your top...may I ask where you got it from?


----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


>



are those the current/elliot jeans? they look good!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another oldie:


 
Where's the leather vest from? I love it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*pinkgoldfish:* Which leather vest? I am wearing two different leather jackets, the first one is from ebay, from a seller called blackscissors, and the other one is from Zara. Thank you very much!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

.jourdyn. said:


> *GossipGirlxox:* Your whole outfit is super cute, I like the design&cut of your top...may I ask where you got it from?


 
Aw thank you! Yes, the top is Club Monaco, I was trying to take a picture of the back but it was an epic fail (it's a criss-cross back).


----------



## quynh_1206

*margaritaxmix~* what a cute casual outfit! those sandals are tdf!
*gossipgirlxox~ *I really love your top!
*initialed~ *pull off the boyfriend jeans very well, I've tried many times but it just looks odd on me.


----------



## chaussurewhore

alexander wang vest et al.


----------



## babemunroe

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another oldie:


 
Hello,

Your outfit it killer! really loving the white ruffled top, where did you purchase it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Babemunroe: It's from Acne, the model is called Bushy.  And thank you!


----------



## aliwishesbear

caroulemapoulen said:


> *pinkgoldfish:* Which leather vest? I am wearing two different leather jackets, the first one is from ebay, from a seller called blackscissors, and the other one is from Zara. Thank you very much!




Caroulemapoulen I love the first leather jacket you're wearing from blackscissors!  How's the quality and fit?  I'm thinking about getting one!


----------



## mzshirls

Here's my outfit for a quick fun to barnes n nobles and grocery shopping. Sorry my hands were sort of shaking so quality sucks...


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Love your outfit *mzshirls*,its simple yet really chic!


----------



## noah8077

mzshirls will you go shopping for me?  The outfits I have seen you post are things I would totally wear, but I never would come up with them. LOVE it!


----------



## mzshirls

noah8077 said:


> mzshirls will you go shopping for me? The outfits I have seen you post are things I would totally wear, but I never would come up with them. LOVE it!


 

LOL I'd shop for you if you taught me how to rock those Loubs!!! I'm not really good at layering like some ladies in here so I have to stick with lots of simple basic looks


----------



## mzshirls

luckyblonde3295 said:


> ^^ Love your outfit *mzshirls*,its simple yet really chic!


 
Thank you!


----------



## initialed




----------



## karenab

Me. Slouchy top and slouchy trousers (Chloe horse trousers. LOVE!):


----------



## muigee

mzshirls said:


> Here's my outfit for a quick fun to barnes n nobles and grocery shopping. Sorry my hands were sort of shaking so quality sucks...



Cute, where are your jeans from?


----------



## donmi

*caroulemapoulen*: Is that the leather jacket from Rick Owens? love it!


----------



## brigadeiro

3.1 Phillip Lim (Koi Suwannagate collaboration) rosette tank dress
Claude Maus silk chiffon navy hoodie
Velvet (brand name) leggings
Dries Van Noten buckle sandals


----------



## Jerevka

*mzshirls*
Love your simple yet chic outfit!

Here's me today! Just received this beautiful Paraty bag!


----------



## brigadeiro

OMGosh *Jerevka*, that bag is 2D4!!!  Where did you find it?  LOVE your shoes too! May I ask who they are by? :shame:


----------



## Jerevka

*brigadeiro*
Thank you! The bag is from the Sacoche Boutique in Bahrain (I got it on SALE )
The shoes are Pierre Hardy for Gap (last summer collection


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks for the reply, am SO SO jealous! 

*karenab* - your Chloe horse pants are SO amazing!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim (Koi Suwannagate collaboration) rosette tank dress
> Claude Maus silk chiffon navy hoodie
> Velvet (brand name) leggings
> Dries Van Noten buckle sandals


I love your outfits all the time, let's go shopping together! LOL


----------



## karenab

brigadeiro said:


> *karenab* - your Chloe horse pants are SO amazing!!!


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## vlore

*initialed,* love how the jean shorts look w/ the leather jacket- very cool! Beautiful Bbag! 

*karen,* I love your pics- they are so 'professional-looking'!!! The slouchy top w/ those Chloe pants are so far my fav outfit!!!

*brigadeiro,* my friend lookin' good as always!!! Love how u paired the dress w/ the leggings! Very creative! 

*jerevka,* I love all of your outfits! You look great and I love how u paired those chunky-heeled shoes w/ the capris! Congrats on your Paraty!!! She is AMAZING!!!


----------



## roussel

Simple outfit for today
INC dress, Dolce & Gabbana pumps, Bal bag


----------



## schwarz

*caroulemapoulen* you look great!


----------



## margaritaxmix

roussel - Gorgeous! Love the pop of red with your Bal.

Jerevka - Such a lovely bag and shoes.

brigadeiro - Glad to see you post again! The rosette tank is so cute!

karenab - The horse trousers are simply stunning and you look gorgeous in the shot where you're leaning against the railing!

mzshirls - Very cute boyfriend jeans!

initialed - Love your sweater and jeans also!


----------



## Jerevka

*vlore, margaritaxmix*
Thank you, girls!


----------



## mzshirls

Jerevka said:


> *mzshirls*
> Love your simple yet chic outfit!
> 
> Here's me today! Just received this beautiful Paraty bag!


 
OMG that bag is SO NICE!!!


----------



## pchan2802

Me 2 days ago


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*Jerevka*: I adore your Paraty!



aliwishesbear said:


> Caroulemapoulen I love the first leather jacket you're wearing from blackscissors! How's the quality and fit? I'm thinking about getting one!


 
I am VERY pleased with the quality and the leather! I ordered one size down, and it fits me very good. I can only say positive things about it!!



donmi said:


> *caroulemapoulen*: Is that the leather jacket from Rick Owens? love it!


 
Thank you so much! No it's actually from Ebay, a seller called Blackscissors, I only paid 129 pounds incl. shipping with DHL. 



brigadeiro said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim (Koi Suwannagate collaboration) rosette tank dress
> Claude Maus silk chiffon navy hoodie
> Velvet (brand name) leggings
> Dries Van Noten buckle sandals



I ADORE THAT DRESS! How is the sizing, I am huting one for myself?



schwarz said:


> *caroulemapoulen* you look great!



Thank you so much


----------



## tehkatt

Off to class! The weather cooled down a bit for light long sleeves.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that is so simple and looks SO good. i'm gonna copy


----------



## yoglood

wow so many great outfits since my last visit here! everyone looks stunning!!


----------



## Shasta

tehkatt-  Love your style!  Gorgeous!


----------



## NicolesCloset

tehkat what shoes are those??? u look fabulous


----------



## sammieee

First post in this thread and probably won't do it too often, but I just acquired a new Balenciaga clutch and wanted to post my first picture of it!  Very casual dinner for my birthday yesterday, changed into skinnies and heels after dinner for drinks which changed the look but didn't manage to get a picture of that outfit.  Everyone that posts here has such great style!






Cardi: Express
Tank top: Express
Jeans:  Joe's Jeans
Shoes: Converse
Bag:  Balenciaga Sanguine SGH Envelope Clutch...can dress it up or down depending on what you wear, it's great!


----------



## ilovemylilo

tehkatt said:


> Off to class! The weather cooled down a bit for light long sleeves.


 
i'm digging this outfit a lot esp the jeans.  where from?


----------



## initialed

Thanks girls!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Every time I see that bag....I want to jump into yor photo and steal it!!!!


----------



## sammieee

initialed said:


> Thanks girls!



Is that the Gabe B jacket by Theory?  Even if it isn't, jacket looks great on you with the rest of your outfit!  Love the pop of color you included with your Bal bag.


----------



## initialed

*sammieee* - Thank you so much!! It's not a Theory jacket.


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *vlore, coachgirl12, caroulemapoulen & margaritaxmix*! 

*coachgirl & caroulemapoulen*, since your Q's were similar, thought I'd answer them here (hope you don't mind). CG, the dress isn't silk, but a cotton jersey, and I bought it from net-a-porter last year (or was it the year before?), sizing wise, mine's an XS, but the fabric is slightly stretchy, if you're a size US2-4 I'd recommend an XS (I used to be a 2-4 when I bought the dress, am more like a US6 now, so an S or M would be ok...)

*coachgirl12* - would love to go shopping with you!


----------



## tehkatt

*MichelleAntonia, Shasta, NicolesCloset, ilovemylilo *thanks so much for being so sweet 

Here's a breakdown of what I wore!

Sweater: Ben Sherman
Tank: Theory
Jeans: Furst Premium (LF Store's house brand, they're not currently on the website)
Shoes: Nine West Kentaro (they're decorated with teeny studs and soooo comfortable!)
Bag: Linea Pelle Dylan Folding Tote


----------



## Lanier

Ella Moss Corsica dress
Tory Burch Ali sandals


----------



## tehkatt

Oooo, that Ella Moss dress is so pretty!


----------



## jjensen

initialed said:


>



I love this outfit, casual yet chic! If the jacket is not from Theory, where is it from? TIA.


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *vlore, coachgirl12, caroulemapoulen & margaritaxmix*!
> 
> *coachgirl & caroulemapoulen*, since your Q's were similar, thought I'd answer them here (hope you don't mind). CG, the dress isn't silk, but a cotton jersey, and I bought it from net-a-porter last year (or was it the year before?), sizing wise, mine's an XS, but the fabric is slightly stretchy, if you're a size US2-4 I'd recommend an XS (I used to be a 2-4 when I bought the dress, am more like a US6 now, so an S or M would be ok...)
> 
> *coachgirl12* - would love to go shopping with you!


YAY! Let's go shopping! LOL Even though we probably live states and states away!!


----------



## initialed

*jjensen* - Thanks! The jacket is Wilfred.


----------



## vlore

Went out to dinner with DH and friends (sorry so blurry, bad lighting in the bathroom)








Ok, just realized I'm dressed head-to-toe in BR!  (pants, top & belt)
shoes: Ralph Lauren
bag: Balenciaga
jewelry: Margo Morrison necklaces; Cartier watch


----------



## brigadeiro

SUCH a cute clutch *vlore*!


----------



## krazy4bags

*Lanier* - I love that Ella Moss dress!! looks great on you and very cute w/those sandals!! 
*
vlore *- I LOVE your B clutch!


----------



## shibooms

I love your style! very sophisticated and btw fwhat a fabulous clutch 



vlore said:


> Went out to dinner with DH and friends (sorry so blurry, bad lighting in the bathroom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just realized I'm dressed head-to-toe in BR!  (pants, top & belt)
> shoes: Ralph Lauren
> bag: Balenciaga
> jewelry: Margo Morrison necklaces; Cartier watch


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Went out to dinner with DH and friends (sorry so blurry, bad lighting in the bathroom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just realized I'm dressed head-to-toe in BR!  (pants, top & belt)
> shoes: Ralph Lauren
> bag: Balenciaga
> jewelry: Margo Morrison necklaces; Cartier watch


Hot V!! haha, who would've guessed BR?? Not me!! LOL


----------



## shesnochill

*vlore*, you need to give my mom some lessons on dressing so well. all your outfits are CLASSY and elegent and just SO BEAUTIFUL. i  it!!!~


----------



## twinkling

initialed said:


> Thanks girls!



WOW! I love the style mix of the jeans and the top + blazer.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Today's outfit


----------



## cammy1

^beautiful outfit, of course I adore your reissue.
Btw who is your jacket by, fits you so well x


----------



## initialed

*twinkling* - Thank you!

*ladydeluxe* - Another great outfit!


----------



## kiwanja

I really like that denim jacket *ladydeluxe*! Is that sequin skirt from Express?

I am dying of jealousy for your Balenciaga clutch *vlore*!





I bought one of the hand-made dresses by another blogger. It's so gorgeous and warm! Definitely worth the $100.


----------



## MissPR08

*ladies you all look gorgeous! 

Vlore* I love your  B clutch!


----------



## LiLyBoO

vlore said:


> Went out to dinner with DH and friends (sorry so blurry, bad lighting in the bathroom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just realized I'm dressed head-to-toe in BR!  (pants, top & belt)
> shoes: Ralph Lauren
> bag: Balenciaga
> jewelry: Margo Morrison necklaces; Cartier watch


 I loveeeeeee your outfit! You always look so put together and stylish!


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja - Wow, so so gorgeous and I agree -definitely worth that price.

ladydeluxe - such a cute jacket!

vlore - You're so pretty! Please be a BR model 

Lanier - I LOVE those TB sandals!

initialed - drop dead gorgeous bag and I love your sandals

sammieee - I really wanna steal that stunning clutch!

tehkatt - GORGEOUS heels and jeans!

pchan2802 - Love how you belted that dress!


----------



## mzshirls

You look great! whod you get that dress from? does she have a website? 



kiwanja said:


> I really like that denim jacket *ladydeluxe*! Is that sequin skirt from Express?
> 
> I am dying of jealousy for your Balenciaga clutch *vlore*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the hand-made dresses by another blogger. It's so gorgeous and warm! Definitely worth the $100.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Me too! I am so interested!


----------



## quynh_1206

*kiwanja~ *I wanna know too! I love one of a kind outfit and that dress  you have on is super cute!

*vlore~* as always, you are gorgeous!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Some piccies of today's outfit


----------



## quynh_1206

*ladydeluxe~* that dress is so cute on you! I tried it on a few days ago and it looks horrible on me. I love those sandals as well.


----------



## vlore

*Thanks to my beautiful tPFers friends for all of your kinds words!!!*
*brigadeiro, krazy4bags, shibooms, coachgirl, annaversary, missPR, margaritamix, & quynh1206!!!*


----------



## initialed

*margaritaxmix* - Thanks!

Today:






and yesterday:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jcrew rolling ruffle tank
f21 skinnies
jcrew michelle cardi
h&m bangle
delman monas in black


----------



## Shasta

Ladydeluxe_  Love the dress!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

roussel said:


> Simple outfit for today
> INC dress, Dolce & Gabbana pumps, Bal bag


 
simple but I really love the combo leopard-black and red! I really want some leopard shoes!


----------



## chaussurewhore

rick owens shark fin booties.


----------



## deeliciouz

kiwanja said:


> I really like that denim jacket *ladydeluxe*! Is that sequin skirt from Express?
> 
> I am dying of jealousy for your Balenciaga clutch *vlore*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the hand-made dresses by another blogger. It's so gorgeous and warm! Definitely worth the $100.



omg! :thud: I was just coveting that dress from afar! Gorgeous!


----------



## aldhabi

chaussurewhore said:


> margarita, vintage alaia.
> envyme, yes. i get asked if i am a fashion editor or sylist. the european girls say i remind them of a young carine roitfeld.
> 
> you guys are both so sweet!!!


 

love the outfit and the bag !! which bag is this


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

kiwanja said:


> I really like that denim jacket *ladydeluxe*! Is that sequin skirt from Express?
> 
> I am dying of jealousy for your Balenciaga clutch *vlore*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the hand-made dresses by another blogger. It's so gorgeous and warm! Definitely worth the $100.




You look SMOKIN'!!
This could easily be an ad, you have a fantastic figure! I'm very jealous..


----------



## kookycookie

-carrot shaped tee from Urban Outfitters
-scarf from Urban Outfitters
-skinny crops from American Eagle
-Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## shesnochill

Goodness gracias, you look GREAT *kookycookie*!!~

I don't know where to look at, the beautiful scarf, CAMERA or your RM!!!


----------



## tehkatt

kiwanja!! That dress is SOOO gorgeouss 

And to be a stalker, I tracked down the designer's blog and her etsy, but apparently she's out of the country and won't be able to make anymore for a while! 

I'm going to be stalking her etsy page... lol

http://deepinvogue.blogspot.com/2009/03/white-dress_17.html

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=14615310


----------



## kiwanja

AHH so sorry for the late response! School, feel like I haven't slept in days.

*mzshirls, ladydeluxe, quynh_1206, and others:*

Like tehkatt said, I bought the dress from Vera's etsy store--LINK HERE. Unfortunately the dress is sold out (I snatched it up really fast, I think it was sold out within a day, she only made 10). HOWEVER, she has said that she will be making more! Perhaps in gray or black as well, so just keep an eye out!

She also made this awesome mohair coat (here) that is also sold out. I bought it and trust me, it is very eye-catching and beautiful and warm! Look out for her things...

*AnyoneForPimms*: Thank you so much for the kind comment! My school has a strong gym culture haha.


----------



## melissab

initialed said:


> Thanks girls!



ahh!!! I want that jacket so bad... but they didn't have my size


----------



## pearlisthegurl




----------



## ilovechanel2

Great outfits everyone! I need to make the time to post mine once in a while...
I love this thread so much but it makes me want to shop badly.. which is not a good thing at the present time :cry:


----------



## Izznit

BambiKino said:


> Some recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wore to go see Britney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



love your VW pirate and MJ boots!!! was admiring them on flickr!


----------



## karenab

Kiwanja! you have the dress I've been coveting. STunning on you of course : )

Me: v casual. shorts, shirt, boots.


----------



## LiLyBoO

ilovechanel2 said:


> Great outfits everyone! I need to make the time to post mine once in a while...
> I love this thread so much but it makes me want to shop badly.. which is not a good thing at the present time :cry:


 I feel the same way! Everyone looks great!


----------



## nessahhh

aldhabi said:


> love the outfit and the bag !! which bag is this



that's a givenchy nightingale!


----------



## i_wona

*initialed *I love this outfit - perfect combination:






*kiwanja* - your legs are unbelievable!


----------



## brigadeiro

Oh my! *Kiwanja*, you look smokin' hot in Deep in Vogue's dress! 

*Karenab*, looking hot too 







Vanessa Bruno black wool, silk chiffon & lace dress (the dress has sheer silk panels on the side close-up here)
Zimmermann ruched puff & capped sleeve top
Marc Jacobs pumps
Burberry patent belt


----------



## zramilk

Dress: Somewhere in Singapore
Bag: Gucci!

Sorry about the brastraps! didnt notice it before


----------



## outtacontrol

pchan2802 said:


> Dinner out for my friend's bday!


 
P Chan! this dress is gorgeous! where did you get it??


----------



## CoachGirl12

karenab said:


> Kiwanja! you have the dress I've been coveting. STunning on you of course : )
> 
> Me: v casual. shorts, shirt, boots.


GORGEOUS as always karenab


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> Oh my! *Kiwanja*, you look smokin' hot in Deep in Vogue's dress!
> 
> *Karenab*, looking hot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Bruno black wool, silk chiffon & lace dress (the dress has sheer silk panels on the side close-up here)
> Zimmermann ruched puff & capped sleeve top
> Marc Jacobs pumps
> Burberry patent belt


Love this look on you brigadeiro, beautiful!!


----------



## pchan2802

outtacontrol said:


> P Chan! this dress is gorgeous! where did you get it??



Thanks .It's Marciano dress.It was on sale on their site for a quite long time but I've just checked,it has been sold out already.


----------



## pearlisthegurl




----------



## initialed

*i_wona* - Thanks!


----------



## roussel

Yesterday's outfit for my daughter's first communion - Rebecca Taylor dress, Louboutins, Rafe clutch


----------



## Shasta

American A. Tee and tank, Joe's Jeans, J. Crew ballet flats


----------



## GossipGirlxox

*Roussel*, I LOVE your dress..the colour is amazing!


----------



## quynh_1206

Oooh where did you get that skirt at *GossipGirlxox*? I love your whole outfit.


----------



## GossipGirlxox

quynh_1206 said:


> Oooh where did you get that skirt at *GossipGirlxox*? I love your whole outfit.


 
Thank you! It's from American Apparel


----------



## ladydeluxe

Today's dinner outfit


----------



## FijiBuni

karenab said:


> Kiwanja! you have the dress I've been coveting. STunning on you of course : )
> 
> Me: v casual. shorts, shirt, boots.



I knew that email that I got from WhoWhatWear had a pic of you in it... lol I got the email of Myspace Muses this morning and I was looking at it like I've seen her before haha


----------



## initialed

*ladydeluxe* - Cool look! Who makes that skull print?


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Topshop  HTH!


----------



## nessahhh

ladydeluxe said:


> Today's dinner outfit



*LOVE* the dress! Your outfits are awesome everytime!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Chanel1900

*LADYDELUXE*...your skull dress is amazing!!! I CRAVE it. I am looking at the Topshop website and I am wondering if you don't mind telling me what size you order from there. I believe I am bigger than you (Size 4/6 US and 27/28 in jeans) but I am not sure what size would be comparable in UK sizes. Would you recommend a 10 or 12 for me??

THANKS in advance....I heart your style


----------



## ilovemylilo

*ladydeluxe ...*  the outfit!


----------



## outtacontrol

pchan2802 said:


> Thanks .It's Marciano dress.It was on sale on their site for a quite long time but I've just checked,it has been sold out already.


 
Thanks for checking that out for me!! your so nice 
I wish you could dress me!!


----------



## outtacontrol

ladydeluxe said:


> hi ladies, it's been a while since i've posted... Here's my contribution of yesterday's outfit -- _ann demeulemeester triple band black sandals, metallic sheen leggings, yellow v-neck and 3.1 philip lim blazer plus ysl oversize muse in purple_


 
this is tdf!!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

fanniepack said:


> Yesterday was my prom, so this was my outfit for the day and decided to share it with you guys.  This would be the only time where I would show my face
> Dress: Alice & Olivia
> Clutch: Forever21


 
FANNIEPACK you are so beautiful!!! your dress is gorgie!!


----------



## shoogrrl

First time posting on this thread... here's what I wore today...


----------



## pchan2802

Me today's outfit.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Chanel1900 said:


> *LADYDELUXE*...your skull dress is amazing!!! I CRAVE it. I am looking at the Topshop website and I am wondering if you don't mind telling me what size you order from there. I believe I am bigger than you (Size 4/6 US and 27/28 in jeans) but I am not sure what size would be comparable in UK sizes. Would you recommend a 10 or 12 for me??
> 
> THANKS in advance....I heart your style



Hello there, thank you for your sweet compliment! I am typically a US 0-2 and I wear UK8 for the skull dress. It fits just right -- not too tight which might be skanky because it is like a tunic / mini dress but sexy enough as a spunky casual LBD. HTH!


----------



## cammy1

*shoogrrl-* beautiful outfit- esp the Chanel reissue Camera bag, and sweet dd x


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pchan2802 love the jeans!


----------



## quynh_1206

*l**adydeluxe*~ your whole outfit is so cute and the bag too. 
*pchan~* I love your blazer.


----------



## pearlisthegurl




----------



## Chanel1900

everyone is looking hot...i love this thread.

thanks for the help *ladydeluxe*!


----------



## lilflobowl

I just received my boots in the mail & decided to try on an outfit to see if it matched, so this was my outfit of 5 minutes for today!


----------



## pchan2802

@ Pearlisthegurl ,Quynh_1206 :Thanks!

Today's outfit.


----------



## Alyana

those jeans fit you soooo good pearl.


----------



## luciabugia

^^ ita


----------



## yoglood

me today:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ love our top!


----------



## chaussurewhore

ucc on third.


----------



## pchan2802

yoglood said:


> me today:



You look great!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*alyana*, and *luciabugia* thanks! They are my first pair of citizens!


----------



## Shasta




----------



## Shasta

*chaussurewhore* - SO cute!  You look amazing!


----------



## chaussurewhore

thanks, *shasta.*


----------



## GossipGirlxox

*chaussurewhore *you have the perfect legs for that boot/skirt combo, I'm jealous!!!

I'm horrible at taking pictures so I try to take several


----------



## roussel

Gap dress, Linea Pelle Belt, Chloe boots


----------



## luciabugia

yoglood said:


> me today:


 Cute top!  Is it by Desigual?


----------



## luciabugia

pchan2802 said:


> @ Pearlisthegurl ,Quynh_1206 :Thanks!
> 
> Today's outfit.


 
Cool jeans!  Well fit too!


----------



## yoglood

luciabugia said:


> Cute top!  Is it by Desigual?



thanks all! the top is actually by Custo Barcelona


----------



## pchan2802

luciabugia said:


> Cool jeans!  Well fit too!



Thanks, Luciabugia!


----------



## plumaplomb

Ack!! I love those Chloe boots!!

I am chomping at the bit for a pair of designer shoes. Seriously. It is debilitating.


----------



## initialed




----------



## chaussurewhore

*gossipgirlxxx,* you are so sweet! thanks, i run/walk about 140 flights of stairs at a time...


----------



## LiLyBoO

chaussurewhore said:


> ucc on third.


 looks great on you!


----------



## BambiKino

I haven't posted in a while, so here are a few outfits (in order of newest to oldest):














​


----------



## tehkatt

I need to learn how to use my camera properly, my pictures always end up so grainy 

Sat on my pants all day and they got wrinkled! Whoops.


----------



## outtacontrol

brigadeiro said:


> Am about to head out for Thai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten silk top SS'06
> Sass & Bide Harem pants
> Dries Van Noten cognac & black leather sandals FW'08


 
I have NEVER seen anyone wear Harem pants as well as you do!!!


----------



## Saray

Hello...






Zara dress (great for summer)
Prada sandals


----------



## .jourdyn.

*^^Saray*: that is a perfect summer outfit...I am totally loving that dress...super cute!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Shasta said:


>


 
Great outfit! Love the style of the pants and the cut and shape of the top!


----------



## violathebee

roussel said:


> Gap dress, Linea Pelle Belt, Chloe boots



love love love the chloe booots!


----------



## pchan2802

Outfit for today.


----------



## .jourdyn.

GossipGirlxox said:


> *chaussurewhore *you have the perfect legs for that boot/skirt combo, I'm jealous!!!
> 
> I'm horrible at taking pictures so I try to take several


 
I'm really liking the styling of your jeans(the skinny fit)...may I ask where you got them from?
TIA!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*roussel: *Boots are gorgeous...love them!

*pchan: *super cute, really like the shoes.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

h&m s/s tee
j.crew navy blue jackie cardigan
banana republic sailor jean
flat iron grey rebecca minkoff morning after clutch (fig mac)
not pictured- delman mona ballet flats


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## MissM

*Caroule*... You look Lovely 

Yesterday - H&M jumpsuit, Nine West wedges, Kate Moss for Topshop jacket
Accessories: H&M Necklace, Vintage leather Bangle, Chanel Golden Bracelet & Black GGH Besace (Not in the picture, sorry!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> h&m s/s tee
> j.crew navy blue jackie cardigan
> banana republic sailor jean
> flat iron grey rebecca minkoff morning after clutch (fig mac)
> not pictured- delman mona ballet flats


Love your whole outfit woman, you look fab!!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

*jourdyn: *The jeans are 7FAM Roxanne skinny!


----------



## schadenfreude

Vintage Levi's, Michael Stars tanks, Bal caramel city, ubiquitous Havaianas flips!


----------



## shesnochill

^ *love your outfit*!~ looks so comfy!


----------



## BasketballCourt

tehkatt said:


> I need to learn how to use my camera properly, my pictures always end up so grainy
> 
> Sat on my pants all day and they got wrinkled! Whoops.


 

I love this outfit!


----------



## schadenfreude

annaversary said:


> ^ *love your outfit*!~ looks so comfy!



Ha ha, comfy being a euphemism for "slobby", but I don't care - it's hot and I'm just sitting around studying... but thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Been dying to wear this skirt.. .






Victoria's Secret PINK Tank Top
Abercrombie & Fitch Skirt
Rebecca Minkoff MAB

​


----------



## shibooms

I love your outfit!! from head to toe! I actually just bought those shoes today!!I'm excited to wear them.



MissM said:


> *Caroule*... You look Lovely
> 
> Yesterday - H&M jumpsuit, Nine West wedges, Kate Moss for Topshop jacket
> Accessories: H&M Necklace, Vintage leather Bangle, Chanel Golden Bracelet & Black GGH Besace (Not in the picture, sorry!)


----------



## tehkatt

Thanks *BasketballCourt*! Your avatar is so cute 

*MissM* and *shibooms*, are those shoes the Nine West Balboas? I got them in natural but they won't ship until the end of June  

They look so hot on you *MissM*!

Outfit yesterday, when it was warm and sunny


----------



## initialed

*tehkatt* - Super cute summery outfit!


----------



## tehkatt

Thanks *initialed*, too bad it rained today!

I love your vest (scarf?), the pattern is so beautiful!


----------



## kookycookie

tehkatt said:


>



oh i looove it! that 1 piece looks so light n airy


----------



## initialed

*tehkatt* - Thanks! It's a vest but I plan to wear it as a scarf too.


----------



## shibooms

tehkatt said:


> Thanks *BasketballCourt*! Your avatar is so cute
> 
> *MissM* and *shibooms*, are those shoes the Nine West Balboas? I got them in natural but they won't ship until the end of June
> 
> They look so hot on you *MissM*!
> 
> Outfit yesterday, when it was warm and sunny


 
not sure if MIssM has the balboas or heech they both look similar to me I think the only difference is the heel. 
I'll post some modeling pictures when I get home. I totally love your dress especially the back part of it!! I wish I have the legs and back to wear one of those!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MissM: Thank you  So do you, you know I love you in that zebra thing 

Initialed: I love that scarf!!


----------



## MissM

Thank you all.. The style is heech. Its a wedge. Balboa has platform + heel. I would like those too.. Heech is so comfortable 

Teekath - you look wonderful :kiss:

Initialed - love the wrap


----------



## i_wona

tehkatt said:


> I need to learn how to use my camera properly, my pictures always end up so grainy
> 
> Sat on my pants all day and they got wrinkled! Whoops.



tehkatt - this is gorgeous - the proportions of each piece are perfect.

May I ask where you got the cardigan?


----------



## MissPR08

MissM said:


> *Caroule*... You look Lovely
> 
> Yesterday - H&M jumpsuit, Nine West wedges, Kate Moss for Topshop jacket
> Accessories: H&M Necklace, Vintage leather Bangle, Chanel Golden Bracelet & Black GGH Besace (Not in the picture, sorry!)



i love this look! the jumpsuit is HOT!


----------



## tehkatt

*kookycookie* it's the perfect summer dress!
*
MissM* and *shibooms *, thanks for the response! The Heech looks awesome, and I thought maybe I can get it in Taupe (so I wouldn't have to wait for the Balboa) but they're all sold out. Boo.

*i_wona* it's a cashmere cardigan from Banana Republic. Love their basics!


----------



## MissPR08

out shopping.


----------



## brigadeiro

*tehkatt* - love your outfits!








Dolce & Gabbana floral leather trench coat
Ilana Moses deep purple silk dress


----------



## vickiness

tehkatt said:


> Thanks *BasketballCourt*! Your avatar is so cute
> 
> *MissM* and *shibooms*, are those shoes the Nine West Balboas? I got them in natural but they won't ship until the end of June
> 
> They look so hot on you *MissM*!
> 
> Outfit yesterday, when it was warm and sunny



i love your outfit! where is the dress from? it looks stunning on you!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*brigadeiro:* Love your trench!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

brigadeiro that trench is tdf!!!


----------



## tehkatt

*brigadeiro *that trench is epic!

*vickiness*, the dress is by Kate and Kass  I got it from Shopbop last summer, they don't seem to carrying the brand anymore.

*talldrnkofwater* your RM is gorgeous!

Yesterday's outfit, today was spend sequestered in my room trying desperately to chip away at my work load


----------



## initialed

*caroulemapoulen* & *MissM* - Thank you!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks, .*jourdyn*., *talldrnkofwater* & *tehkatt*!


----------



## Speedy_Lover

more like yesterday.. black hooded dress from Refill


----------



## CoutureObsessed

initialed said:


>


 

*initialed* - I _LOVE_ this vest !! Do you remember where you purchased it from?


----------



## CoutureObsessed

tehkatt said:


>


 
*tehkatt *- what a perfect flat sandal, these are so cute and super flattering!! Can I ask what brand/where you bought them ?


----------



## tehkatt

Hey *CoutureObsessed*, the flats I'm wearing are from Kate Spade, the style name is Jade in Black Nappa. I bought them sometime during the early Fall from Saks.

http://www.polyvore.com/kate_spade_jade_black_nappa/thing?id=8042

I couldn't find them on sale anywhere online, but here are some similar styles from her, just fyi 

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7508789/c/44882.html
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7380449/c/132413.html
http://www.katespade.com/product/in...cp=2632454.1866712&view=all&parentPage=family


----------



## CoutureObsessed

^^Thank you for posting the other options and links, *tehkatt*!!  That was really sweet of you !!


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> brigadeiro that trench is tdf!!!


FABULOUS!! Love your RM!!


----------



## pchan2802

Today's outfit.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ very pretty. love the wedges, who makes them?? TIA


----------



## pchan2802

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ very pretty. love the wedges, who makes them?? TIA



Thanks!They're Prada.


----------



## quynh_1206

*tehkatt~* I loveeee loveee all your outfits!


----------



## MissPR08

pchan2802 said:


> Thanks!They're Prada.



 thank you!  that is what i thought. my best friend has them with the green tones. they look great on you!


----------



## initialed

*CoutureObsessed* - Thanks, I think the brand is Ines.


----------



## claireZk

talldrnkofwater said:


>


What kind of jeans are you wearing?  They fit you perfectly!!


----------



## melissab

CoutureObsessed said:


> *initialed* - I _LOVE_ this vest !! Do you remember where you purchased it from?



It's from Aritzia   I've been eyeing it ...


----------



## karenab

Earlier today:

American Apparel batwing top. Forever 21 paper bag waist trousers. Steve Madden shoes. Rebecca Minkoff bag (bought last week at the sample sale!)


----------



## artiksun

karenab - your outfit is fantastic!  do you have any idea what the style name of those steve madden shoes is?  did you get them recently by any chance?  thanks!


----------



## karenab

^^^ Thanks! they are by Steve Madden but I forget the name and I don't see it on the shoe either. They were reduced to clearance/sale items too. Check online or ebay?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

clairezk- forever21 $12.50 skinnies.  I have another pr in gray that i have to size down.  they stretch a bit.


----------



## shibooms

Dress: Forever21
Cardigan: splendid 
shoes: heech nine west 
belt: a&F


----------



## LiLyBoO

shibooms said:


> Dress: Forever21
> Cardigan: splendid
> shoes: heech nine west
> belt: a&F



this is so CUTE! I love it!


----------



## CoutureObsessed

melissab said:


> It's from Aritzia  I've been eyeing it ...


 
Thanks!!  Do you know, is Aritzia available anywhere in the US?


----------



## CoachGirl12

shibooms said:


> Dress: Forever21
> Cardigan: splendid
> shoes: heech nine west
> belt: a&F


oooo super cute!! you look fab!!


----------



## quynh_1206

shibooms said:


> Dress: Forever21
> Cardigan: splendid
> shoes: heech nine west
> belt: a&F



So So Cute!


----------



## ladydeluxe

It's been a while... here's my mothers' day outfit featuring my new YSL Muse Two, Gucci heels and baroque pearl necklace


----------



## outtacontrol

pchan2802 said:


> Outfit for today.


 
PChan! those tights! I bought them in a store here in Canada, and now I want more but i can't find them anywhere.. did you get those online?


----------



## .jourdyn.

ladydeluxe said:


> It's been a while... here's my mothers' day outfit featuring my new YSL Muse Two, Gucci heels and baroque pearl necklace


 
Your whole outfit is just fantastic, love it all!


----------



## .jourdyn.

shibooms said:


> Dress: Forever21
> Cardigan: splendid
> shoes: heech nine west
> belt: a&F


 
Super cute!


----------



## pchan2802

outtacontrol said:


> PChan! those tights! I bought them in a store here in Canada, and now I want more but i can't find them anywhere.. did you get those online?



I got them in store too,at Simons in Montreal ,but from last year.I don't know they're still in store or not.Just check.Good luck!


----------



## Anna R.

*karenab* I just came across your pictures here and I must say that I love your outfit!! And the pictures are great, too!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on, when I went to the doctor today 

Leather bolero from Only
Black and white tunic from Vero Moda
Leggins from H&M
Flats unknowen
Gold Casio watch
Long Locked Purse from Mulberry


----------



## GhstDreamer

Extra casual day - just went grocery shopping and to the cafe.

Top: Hugo Boss red silk knit 
Tank: Peter Nygard brown silk tank
Jeans: Guido & Mary
shoes: Juicy black patent flats (not shown)
handbag: LAMB cheetah mandeville






It's a bit fuzzy the pic but the best I could take...it's May and it's like 58 degrees outside!!!! brrrr....

btw, all the posters here have amazing fashion sense and their own unique styles!


----------



## Babi

tehkatt said:


> I need to learn how to use my camera properly, my pictures always end up so grainy
> 
> Sat on my pants all day and they got wrinkled! Whoops.


 
 love this outfit.
May I ask you where did you get shoes and pants?


----------



## brigadeiro

Took these pics in a hurry, so I'm sorry they don't do the coat nor the shoes justice (took this pic in a hurry when I got home from work):






Coat: Burberry Prorsum military blue coat
(under it: Cue bubble hemmed black pinafore & Alannah Hill 3/4 sleeved turtleneck speckled white knit)
Leona Emiston Pins in Onyx
Stella McCartney wood wedge patent heels





Burberry Manor bag in red


----------



## flygirlbritney

yall are rocking major style!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

brigadeiro said:


> Took these pics in a hurry, so I'm sorry they don't do the coat nor the shoes justice (took this pic in a hurry when I got home from work):
> 
> 
> 
> ls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Manor bag in red



WOW that bag!!


----------



## deeliciouz

*brigadeiro* - i've meant to comment for awhile that you've got such a fantastic sense of style. Your pics are always so crisp and clear. I look forward to all your posts!


----------



## FancyPants

brigadeiro said:


> Took these pics in a hurry, so I'm sorry they don't do the coat nor the shoes justice (took this pic in a hurry when I got home from work):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat: Burberry Prorsum military blue coat
> (under it: Cue bubble hemmed black pinafore & Alannah Hill 3/4 sleeved turtleneck speckled white knit)
> Leona Emiston Pins in Onyx
> Stella McCartney wood wedge patent heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Manor bag in red


 


O M G! I'm a fan of your coat and your shoes!! You look STUNNING!


----------



## melissab

CoutureObsessed said:


> Thanks!!  Do you know, is Aritzia available anywhere in the US?



http://www.aritzia.com/locations
heres the link to the locations. I would be in all my glory if you could order online... but sadly you can't


----------



## brigadeiro

Thank you so much *MichelleAntonia*, *Deeliciouz* & *Fancy Pants!*


----------



## tehkatt

Babi said:


> love this outfit.
> May I ask you where did you get shoes and pants?



Thank you! The silk trousers are from Express and the shoes are Nine West Goto


----------



## mzshirls

Heres my outfit today..went to grab sushi with my brother.. so many great outfits since i've posted last! Esp the ladies that are able to pull off the harlem pants.. i am soo jealous!


----------



## tehkatt

^^^ Gorgeous! That maxi dress is perfect on you.

And I love the color of your decor! (I always admire people with squeaky clean rooms, since mine is always obscenely cluttered )


----------



## CoachGirl12

mzshirls said:


> Heres my outfit today..went to grab sushi with my brother.. so many great outfits since i've posted last! Esp the ladies that are able to pull off the harlem pants.. i am soo jealous!


Where did you get your maxi dress? It is stunning, love it!!


----------



## nessahhh

mzshirls said:


> Heres my outfit today..went to grab sushi with my brother.. so many great outfits since i've posted last! Esp the ladies that are able to pull off the harlem pants.. i am soo jealous!




Wow that maxi looks awesome on you! And you could totally pull off the harem pants look as well


----------



## CoutureObsessed

melissab said:


> http://www.aritzia.com/locations
> heres the link to the locations. I would be in all my glory if you could order online... but sadly you can't


 
Thank you!!  I'm such a dork, I found the website, but couldn't find the locations section ush:!!


*mzshirls* - that maxi dress looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!


----------



## ladyred

mzshirls said:


> Heres my outfit today..went to grab sushi with my brother.. so many great outfits since i've posted last! Esp the ladies that are able to pull off the harlem pants.. i am soo jealous!


 

You look amazing! Can I ask where the dress is from?


----------



## karenab

I MUST know where that black maxi is from too. Its amazing on you. I LOVE maxis:

me today:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^that maxi dress does look really good on! I have that mirror.


----------



## karenab

Anna R. said:


> *karenab* I just came across your pictures here and I must say that I love your outfit!! And the pictures are great, too!


 
Thanks Anna


----------



## pchan2802

Everyone's looking great!!!!!
Outfit for today!


----------



## PurseAddict79

pchan2802 said:


> Everyone's looking great!!!!!
> Outfit for today!


 

LOVE that! You're totally rockin' that outfit!! Way hot!


----------



## yoglood

mzshirls-- that maxi looks HOT! who makes it?

pchan-- are those leggings or skinny jeans? you look AMAZING!


----------



## pchan2802

@ PurseAddict79 :Thanks!
@ Yoglood :Thanks!They're crop pant.


----------



## noah8077

Mzshirls!  Again with the amazing outfit!  How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?  I want a maxi dress but don't think I can pull it off with my short self!


----------



## ladolcevita*

Forever21 has some awesome maxi dresses lately...super cheap too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

pchan2802 said:


> Everyone's looking great!!!!!
> Outfit for today!


Wow lovin' everything about your outfit pchan, you look fab!!


----------



## MissIndependent

Going on a date tonight that includes sushi and the Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## pchan2802

@ CoachGirl12: Thanks!

And here is outfit for today!


----------



## CoachGirl12

pchan2802 said:


> @ CoachGirl12: Thanks!
> 
> And here is outfit for today!


I love your outfits... where do you usually get your jeans? I want to get a pair of skinny jeans, but have a hard time because I have some beyonce curves!


----------



## pchan2802

CoachGirl12 said:


> I love your outfits... where do you usually get your jeans? I want to get a pair of skinny jeans, but have a hard time because I have some beyonce curves!



I have curves too so the bootcut jeans fit me better ( The TR jeans are the best).I have 2 pairs of kinny jeans and only wear them w/tunics or boots in winter and somehow Foxy skinny jeans fit me well ,even better than the Jbrand ones,they help my thighs look thinner ( got them only for 30$).

Ahh..Thanks for sweet words!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sorry this pic is so dark
gap out plaid shirt
gap wide leg trouser jeans
rm mac in nautical blue
not pictured br faux snake ballet flats


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## .jourdyn.

MissIndependent said:


> Going on a date tonight that includes sushi and the Eurovision Song Contest


 
Cute & I really like the color of your dress!


----------



## claireZk

MissIndependent said:


> Going on a date tonight that includes sushi and the Eurovision Song Contest


So cute!


----------



## shesnochill

I wore two different outfits today.

One in the afternoon, out & about.









Another for the evening, at work.





























​


----------



## karenab

One very late last night at a party so technically still today! American Apparel Dress. Emma Cook boots


----------



## shesnochill

*karen*, looking stunning as always. And I had no idea that dress was from AA. My first guess was Herve Ledger!


----------



## karenab

^^ thank you! naah its just one of those stretchy leotard type materials. Can't afford Herve! 

They are still on the AA website and in stores. Its SUCH a great LBD.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gorgeous karen as always! I thought it was HL too! Stunning!


----------



## vietangel713

^Gorgeous Karen!! That dress is really cute.


----------



## claireZk

CoachGirl12 said:


> Gorgeous karen as always! *I thought it was HL too!* Stunning!


Me three 
You look like Thandie Newton (sp?) in these pics, very pretty!


----------



## butterfly36029

annaversary! what bag are you wearing in the  first photos with the long dress? I love what I see  of that bag! what is it?


----------



## vietangel713

*butterfly36029*: It's a Rebecca Minkoff Belle in Capri. And it's just as gorgeous in real life.


----------



## martian124

Karen! You look amazing!!!! The dress is adorable. LOVE IT!


----------



## Speedy_Lover




----------



## pearlisthegurl

^cute!


----------



## pchan2802

karenab said:


> One very late last night at a party so technically still today! American Apparel Dress. Emma Cook boots



You look AMAZING!!!Love this dress on you!


----------



## karenab

^^^ Thank you guys on the dress!! I fell in love with this dress from the first time I saw it at American Apparel.  Its a good 'bang for your buck' LBD.


----------



## Charlie

claireZk said:


> Me three
> You look like Thandie Newton (sp?) in these pics, very pretty!



Me four!! I just had to post to say that :shame:


----------



## LoveMyMarc

karenab said:


> ^^^ Thank you guys on the dress!! I fell in love with this dress from the first time I saw it at American Apparel.  Its a good 'bang for your buck' LBD.



It looks great on you!! Does it stretch out?


----------



## thatscute

LoveMyMarc said:


> It looks great on you!! Does it stretch out?


 

is that dress still on aa.com? couldnt see it? i looove it!


----------



## oceancitygirl

caroulemapoulen - loving that ring! and bag


----------



## karenab

thatscute said:


> is that dress still on aa.com? couldnt see it? i looove it!


 

Yes its still on their site. It's under dresses and shown in a bright colour but it comes in the black as well. 

*Lovemymarc* -  yes the dress does have stretch like lycra. it doesn't stretch out though per se. It's like a leotard so snaps back into shape.


----------



## chaussurewhore

loub cactus booties et al.


----------



## karenab

^^ I would KILL to get those in my size. Seriously.


----------



## vietangel713

^^I think I would totally kill for that too. LOL do Loubs come in size 5 usually?


----------



## shesnochill

Sigh* Those CL Studded Booties.. . .. .  what'd I'd do for a pair in my size.


----------



## vietangel713

Hahahah Anna!! We have the same taste!! Holy crap. If only I could gain some weight and then if we ever move to NY we can share!! LOL


----------



## shesnochill

You and me are meant to be 

We can totally share the shame closet and bags!~

Uh.. . or maybe I can lose some of this fat!! gRrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oceancitygirl: Thank you very much


----------



## karenab

me:


----------



## chaussurewhore

thank you all! my loub cactus booties were a good investment.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

karenab said:


> Yes its still on their site. It's under dresses and shown in a bright colour but it comes in the black as well.
> 
> *Lovemymarc* - yes the dress does have stretch like lycra. it doesn't stretch out though per se. It's like a leotard so snaps back into shape.


 
Good to know!! Seeing it on you makes me want to get it!  So thank you!


----------



## pchan2802

Me today!


----------



## roussel

Monday work outfit - Matthew Williamson for H&M wrap dress, CL bronze Scissor Girls, Marc Jacobs Mercer Tote


----------



## karenab

LoveMyMarc said:


> Good to know!! Seeing it on you makes me want to get it!  So thank you!


 
Let me know if you get one


----------



## sammieee

Me yesterday on my graduation day:






Dress: Express
Shoes: Nine West
Purse: Balenciaga Sanguine SGH Envelope Clutch


----------



## Pinkdancer

You look great, sammieee. The dress, the shoes and the bag = perfection.


----------



## cfellis522

You can find Loubs / CLs in 35 and higher.  CLs tend to run small.  Check the Christian Louboutin sub-forum.  There is a sizing guide there.  Being that they are hand made, even two shoes of the same size sometimes fit different...

Cara


----------



## vietangel713

You look gorgeous Karen!!



karenab said:


> me:


----------



## Anna R.

Omg those shoes are amazing. I love them!


----------



## karenab

^^^ Thank you vietangel!! 

Anna - the shoes are aldos and SO DAMN COMFY. They honestly feel like slippers with a wedge on.

Apparently they come in neude suede made by BRONX!!


----------



## androsek

karenab said:


> ^^^ Thank you vietangel!!
> 
> Anna - the shoes are aldos and SO DAMN COMFY. They honestly feel like slippers with a wedge on.
> 
> Apparently they come in neude suede made by BRONX!!




Yess, I have black suede by Bronx. They have also nude suede, brown leather, nude leather, black leather, and blue suede. All of them are amazing and as karenab said - SO DAMN COMFY u dont realise you wearing any wedges!


----------



## karenab

^^ Wow. Talk about a wide range. Can you send me a pic of you wearing the nuede suede ones?


----------



## androsek

karenab said:


> ^^ Wow. Talk about a wide range. Can you send me a pic of you wearing the nuede suede ones?




here you go:

nude suede

http://www.butyk.pl/galeria.4387.Polbuty_botki_koturny_Bronx_Shani_83415.html  (but thats not me - im having black suede)


and i've just found they have bronze leather! ...


----------



## vlore

OMG, I haven't posted in forever and I just wanna say *all the ladies in tPF have STYLE!!! Everyone is looking awesome!!!*

Me a couple of weeks ago (yes, out to dinner w/ DH )









French Connection top
Rich & Skinny jeans
Ann Taylor belt
Balenciaga City
Cole Haan wedges


----------



## karenab

androsek said:


> here you go:
> 
> nude suede
> 
> http://www.butyk.pl/galeria.4387.Polbuty_botki_koturny_Bronx_Shani_83415.html (but thats not me - im having black suede)
> 
> 
> and i've just found they have bronze leather! ...


 
OMG!!!!!!! look at the nude!! this is New York. They have to exist here. Or online...


----------



## krazy4bags

CONGRATS!!!!  your dress and the B clutch!!! it's perfect for graduation!



sammieee said:


> Me yesterday on my graduation day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Express
> Shoes: Nine West
> Purse: Balenciaga Sanguine SGH Envelope Clutch


----------



## initialed




----------



## vietangel713

*karenab* those aldo shoes are so hot!! too bad their shoes are too big for me. even in a size 5. makes me really really sad too.


----------



## MissIndependent

Brunch and shopping with my mom


----------



## quynh_1206

I agree! The shoes are so cute! Now I just have to find the courage to wear something more funky. I'm always basic basic basic.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Fabulous outfit V! I haven't seen you on here in ages! LOL, How have you been?


----------



## b00mbaka

Those Bronx laceup wedges are hot! What is the style name? I'd love to get a pair



annaversary said:


> Sigh* Those CL Studded Booties.. . .. . what'd I'd do for a pair in my size.


 
CL sizes run from 34 - 42 so you have a chance


----------



## sweet_pees

chaussurewhore said:


> thank you all! my loub cactus booties were a good investment.



LOVE ur lamb booties!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

EVeryones looking great! Karen that dress is really cute I thought it was HL also.


----------



## CODE

karenab said:


> me:



i love your blog!!
your style is truly amazing.. wish i could afford those things you buy!!


----------



## tehkatt

It's sunny again! Yayyy (it's been freaking cold for the past couple days).


----------



## pchan2802

tehkatt said:


> It's sunny again! Yayyy (it's been freaking cold for the past couple days).




So cute!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## tehkatt

Thanks *pchan*!

*initialed* I love your jacket!! The drape is amazing


----------



## initialed

*tehkatt* - Thanks so much!


----------



## MissPR08

chaussurewhore said:


> thank you all! my loub cactus booties were a good investment.



OMG, i want your shoes!! LOL.. beautiful!


----------



## i_wona

*Karenab*, you are just unbelievable - a style icon!

*initialed*, that jacket is fantastic - love it with the sleeves rolled up. And your Chanel is TDF! I loved this outfit - chic but with a bit of edge!


----------



## i_wona

initialed said:


>



Gosh, and this one too! GREAT layering and love the boots!


----------



## Martina_Italy

karenab said:


> American Apparel Dress. Emma Cook boots





I love this dress, it looks great on you!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

roussel said:


> Yesterday's outfit for my daughter's first communion - Rebecca Taylor dress, Louboutins, Rafe clutch





 the dress!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Me and BF last Saturday at my best friend's wedding..I was her maid of honor (witnesses)!


----------



## Desi

those CL booties are GORGEOUS


----------



## Desi

Everyone looks so great! i wish i had HALF the sense of style you ladies do!

Sammie your graduation outfr is gorgeous! The Bal Clutch is the perfect pop to your outfit!







*Karen-* I've been keeping up with your blog!! Your outfits are all amazing! LOVE the Aldo wedges!


----------



## initialed

*i_wona* - Thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

Martina_Italy said:


> Me and BF last Saturday at my best friend's wedding..I was her maid of honor (witnesses)!



you look so pretty. I love your necklace. gorgeous!


----------



## tehkatt

Wore this to my university's faculty club! We had a champagne and dessert reception for graduating students  











Not really an outfit, I just wore this after the reception to grab a quick bite. Just wanted to show my sweet new Vince leather jacket, it's sooooo buttery soft and lovely


----------



## Martina_Italy

MissPR08 said:


> you look so pretty. I love your necklace. gorgeous!




Awwwwww, thank you *MissPR08*!!!


----------



## deeliciouz

tehkatt - oh my goodness, your jacket looks fab!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hello ladies! Here's a collage I've made for my outfit


----------



## carvedwords

karenab said:


> me:


 
What color bbag is that?  It's gorgeous!  I LOVE your outfit.


----------



## mzshirls

tehkatt said:


> Wore this to my university's faculty club! We had a champagne and dessert reception for graduating students
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an outfit, I just wore this after the reception to grab a quick bite. Just wanted to show my sweet new Vince leather jacket, it's sooooo buttery soft and lovely


 

OOoh i'm in love with your jacket!!! great outfits btw!


----------



## ruthfmc

Wore this to work today...


----------



## arireyes

mzshirls said:


> Heres my outfit today..went to grab sushi with my brother.. so many great outfits since i've posted last! Esp the ladies that are able to pull off the harlem pants.. i am soo jealous!


Normally not a maxi dress fan, but I love this!  I went out and got a black one today.


----------



## brigadeiro

*ladydeluxe* & *karenab* - fab pics & outfits! 

Can't see much of what I'm wearing, but pictured is my Willow Safari coat/dress & Dita Addict sunglasses (oh, and the most delicious strawberry & vanilla bean brulee tart), not a very flattering pic at all, but the Sydney Opera House should make up for it:


----------



## .jourdyn.

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies! Here's a collage I've made for my outfit


 
very cute outfit! Love the blazer & the bag!


----------



## shesnochill

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies! Here's a collage I've made for my outfit



Sigh*

This outfit is gorgeous but that BAG!~ man.. .


----------



## deeliciouz

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies! Here's a collage I've made for my outfit



*ladydeluxe* - i love your whole outfit! 



brigadeiro said:


> *ladydeluxe* & *karenab* - fab pics & outfits!
> 
> Can't see much of what I'm wearing, but pictured is my Willow Safari coat/dress & Dita Addict sunglasses (oh, and the most delicious strawberry & vanilla bean brulee tart), not a very flattering pic at all, but the Sydney Opera House should make up for it:



*brigadiero* - I love that dress!


----------



## MissIndependent

Im going on a date tonight, in this with black leggins to it!


----------



## Felle1984

Dear all, it's my first time posting here.. It's brutally cold and wet in the southern hemisphere. And to think, I had to head out for a dinner function yesterday!

*Showcasing my trusty winter wear...* 






*And a closer look with the flash on...*


----------



## pchan2802

Felle1984 said:


> Dear all, it's my first time posting here.. It's brutally cold and wet in the southern hemisphere. And to think, I had to head out for a dinner function yesterday!
> 
> *Showcasing my trusty winter wear...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And a closer look with the flash on...*



Look fab as always hun!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

posted the shoes on the glass slipper, but here's the whole outfit...anthro top, jcrew skirt, vintage kitten heels.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Thanks ladies for your sweet compliments!!  xx


----------



## BambiKino

My outfits for the past three days.









​


----------



## yoglood

Me today, in my altered maxi! I'm so happy with how it came out:


----------



## initialed




----------



## shesnochill

yoglood said:


> Me today, in my altered maxi! I'm so happy with how it came out:



   THIS MAXI DRESS IS GORGEOUS!~ May I ask where I can find one?!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

///


----------



## Martina_Italy

yoglood said:


> Me today, in my altered maxi! I'm so happy with how it came out:





Wow, this dress is really gorgeous!!!   Where did you find it????


----------



## Speedy_Lover




----------



## erinmiyu

this was last night for a wedding:


----------



## GossipGirlxox




----------



## ladydeluxe

A red and black theme


----------



## nessahhh

^ love the outfit! where'd you take the picture? the tiling and painted wall/floor looks awesome!


----------



## brigadeiro

*Ladydeluxe* - that outfit and pic are just AMAZING! 








Top: Saucy Lulu vintage muslin cloth, beaded & sequinned, kimono sleeves, and sash at the back
Pants: Akira Isogawa Tuck Waist Pants in Ink (love the pockets!)
Shoes: Stella McCartney patent & wood wedge heels


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ amazing, *brigadeiro*!


----------



## envyme

Oh, I love TPF!! We have the most GORGEOUS girls!!! Great outfits everyone!


----------



## Julide

brigadeiro said:


> *Ladydeluxe* - that outfit and pic are just AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Saucy Lulu vintage muslin cloth, beaded & sequinned, kimono sleeves, and sash at the back
> Pants: Akira Isogawa Tuck Waist Pants in Ink (love the pockets!)
> Shoes: Stella McCartney patent & wood wedge heels



O.M.G.!!!! I love your top!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me yesterday at the Carnival in Aalborg, Denmark.

I was Hugh Hefner's Walk of Fame Star  (me at the left)


----------



## lilflobowl

^ too cute caroulemapoulen!!!!


----------



## karenab

Me earlier today:


----------



## vietangel713

^^You're too hot *Karen*!!


----------



## whatswithamy

everyone looks poetic and beautiful 

here is what I wore !! 
kisses!~







http://flyingakite.blogspot.com


----------



## initialed




----------



## whatswithamy

oooh wish I had the money for a nice bag investment!


xo
http://flyingakite.blogspot.com


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *Julide* & *Surlygirl*! :shame:

*Karenab* - you are smokin', girl!  Is that an Alexander Wang bag? :heart it!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karenab said:


> Me earlier today:





oooooooh boots


----------



## MichelleAntonia

whatswithamy said:


> everyone looks poetic and beautiful
> 
> here is what I wore !!
> kisses!~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flyingakite.blogspot.com




you're adorable! and even the photo looks vintage!


----------



## i_wona

^agree - so cute *whatswithamy *- love the whole vibe and your smile is adorable!


----------



## LiLyBoO

ladydeluxe said:


> A red and black theme


im in love with this!!!


----------



## karenab

Thank you everyone for the comments!

*Brigadereio* - yes thats the Alexander Wang bag. I managed to score the original/1st edition in gently used condition for cheap so I had to take it!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*sorry haven't been on for so long...busy, busy!











*


----------



## vietangel713

WOW you're absolutely gorgeous?!?! Absolutely tall and thin. And is that you're daughter? I would have to add a double WOW for your daughter too.



MissPinkBarbie said:


> *sorry haven't been on for so long...busy, busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## initialed




----------



## CoachGirl12

Miss Pink Barbie, you are so gorgeous! Haven't seen you around in awhile! Hope all is well!


----------



## brigadeiro

*MissPinkBarbie* - absolutely stunning, as always! 

*Karenab* - thanks for the reply, the AW bag was a great purchase!  (and am always in awe of your pics)


----------



## karenab

Brigadeiro - I'm glad you like the bag!!

Me earlier today:

H&M waistcoat. DIY denim cut offs. All Saints Boots.


----------



## vietangel713

I love your style *Karen*!!


----------



## cammy1

initialed said:


>


Great outfit, really like your shorts and reissue.


----------



## luciabugia

MissPinkB, absolutely stunning!  Wish I have a couple more inches extra to my 5' 3"....sigh!


----------



## Deborah1986

ladydeluxe said:


> A red and black theme


 
_you look amazing_


----------



## roussel

Karenab you are such an inspiration!  Love all your outfits!  

Lovely outfits ladies!

Here is my outfit for last weekend
A/X dress, YSL Tributes


----------



## roussel

karenab said:


> Me earlier today:



AMAZING legs Karenab!!!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

vietangel713 said:


> WOW you're absolutely gorgeous?!?! Absolutely tall and thin. And is that you're daughter? I would have to add a double WOW for your daughter too.



*THANK YOU!  yep, that's my baby!  She's a real cutie.. *


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Miss Pink Barbie, you are so gorgeous! Haven't seen you around in awhile! Hope all is well!



*Thanks girl! * *been so busy with my daughter and everything else..doesnt leave me much time to go on here! *


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Lucia-Thank you so much! 

Brig- you look so fabulous! what's new? 
*


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*An outfit from this weekend..attended a wedding. 









*


----------



## deeliciouz

Karen - looking fabulous as ever!

MissPB - gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Miss Pink! Look at you two! Fabulous looking couple!!


----------



## karenab

deeliciouz said:


> Karen - looking fabulous as ever!
> 
> MissPB - gorgeous!


 
Thank you guys!! its summer at bloody last!


----------



## jO07

My work outfit for today


----------



## Martina_Italy

jO07 said:


> My work outfit for today




I like the skirt! Where is it from?


----------



## chaussurewhore

vintage chanel et al.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*MissPinkBarbie*: I absolutely love your dress! May I ask where is it from?


----------



## RedBenz68

many of you gals have good vintage/modern taste and a great sense of fashion, many might need a lil help


----------



## initialed

*cammy1* - Thank you!


----------



## vietangel713

WOW you are totally banging *MissPinkBarbie*. 



MissPinkBarbie said:


> *THANK YOU!  yep, that's my baby!  She's a real cutie.. *


----------



## initialed




----------



## .jourdyn.

karenab said:


> Brigadeiro - I'm glad you like the bag!!
> 
> Me earlier today:
> 
> H&M waistcoat. DIY denim cut offs. All Saints Boots.


 
Karen I love all of your outfits, you always look so gorgeous!


----------



## karenab

^^^ Thank you. I'm glad you like them!

Me - Zara leather jacket. Zara denim vest (DIY studded). F21 skirt & Fryes.

Taken at night hence the car head light streak:


----------



## vietangel713

OMG that picture is awesome *Karen*.




karenab said:


>


----------



## deeliciouz

Karen  I agree with Viet! That last picture is amazing!


----------



## i_wona

*Karenab*, you continue to outdo yourself. Who's your photographer?


*JO07*, I love that skirt - pleats are fantastic and not seen enough!


----------



## Samia

Great outfits everyone.
Karenb, love all you outfits and the pics.


----------



## karenab

i_wona said:


> *Karenab*, you continue to outdo yourself. Who's your photographer?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Its the boyfriend.  Since I decided to invest in a good camera back in December (Dee I have you to thank for that!) he's been all over it practising with it.


----------



## jO07

It's from "Wanko" a local brand in Hong Kong.



Martina_Italy said:


> I like the skirt! Where is it from?


----------



## pchan2802

Me today.


----------



## hyper_ballad

chaussurewhore, you're like a little victoria beckham!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Karen- I love that last pic!
h&m watercolor dress
nine west luceros in wine


----------



## envyme

You look great! I love the dress. 



talldrnkofwater said:


> Karen- I love that last pic!
> h&m watercolor dress
> nine west luceros in wine


----------



## Jozee

this is a summer corporate wardrobe staple: blazer + dress. what i was wearing sometime last week:






zara blazer
target dress (seriously such a nice dress!!!!  target)
carshoe pumps


----------



## Brina

pchan2802 said:


> Me today.


 
Where is your shirt from?


----------



## quynh_1206

Jozee, that is a really cute dress. I love target, they have so many nice stuff.


----------



## GossipGirlxox

*Jozee* I LOVE your outfit..that blazer fits you so perfectly!




Worn the other day


----------



## michilove

this is what i wore to dinner yesterday. ^^ i'm happy my little puppy can fit into my flap. LOL. (just for the pictures) thank you for letting me post. 

blazer: mexx (super super old. LOL. i think i got it 4 years ago)
top: abercrombie & fitch (on sale for $24)
jeans: no name brand ($25)
shoes: aldo (on sale for $60)


----------



## initialed




----------



## martian124

Oh me, oh my! This picture is amazing. Something about it looks so serene.. And Karen, you always look fabulous. 



karenab said:


>


----------



## .jourdyn.

michilove said:


> this is what i wore to dinner yesterday. ^^ i'm happy my little puppy can fit into my flap. LOL. (just for the pictures) thank you for letting me post.
> 
> blazer: mexx (super super old. LOL. i think i got it 4 years ago)
> top: abercrombie & fitch (on sale for $24)
> jeans: no name brand ($25)
> shoes: aldo (on sale for $60)


 
Your whole outfit is great! Like the blazer & the shoes! 

P.S. Your puppy is adoreable!


----------



## pchan2802

Brina said:


> Where is your shirt from?




It's from Covet .


----------



## innocent smilez

sorry for the crap quality. :lol it's from the iphone. 






i'm carrying my botkier sasha.


----------



## Samia

Jozee said:


> this is a summer corporate wardrobe staple: blazer + dress. what i was wearing sometime last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zara blazer
> target dress (seriously such a nice dress!!!!  target)
> carshoe pumps


 
Love your dress and you look great!


----------



## nessahhh

wore this to work today


----------



## i_wona

karenab said:


> i_wona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Karenab*, you continue to outdo yourself. Who's your photographer?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Its the boyfriend.  Since I decided to invest in a good camera back in December (Dee I have you to thank for that!) he's been all over it practising with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous - you guys are a perfect match LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## CoachGirl12

nessahhh said:


> wore this to work today


Love your outfit, what kind of pants are you wearing? Gorgeous!


----------



## vlore

*Last night / High school  graduation DH and I attended*








*Ann Taylor dress
YSL 'Nicole' pumps
Chanel Timeless clutch*


----------



## karenab

i_wona said:


> karenab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous - you guys are a perfect match LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## karenab

martian124 said:


> Oh me, oh my! This picture is amazing. Something about it looks so serene.. And Karen, you always look fabulous.


 
I'm so glad you like that pic. I had to stand sooooo still to get that shot with the headlights blurring like that.


----------



## nessahhh

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love your outfit, what kind of pants are you wearing? Gorgeous!



thanks! they're j brand


----------



## .jourdyn.

My outfit today for work:

J.Crew dress
Ralph Lauren Sweater
Stuart Weitzman flats


----------



## TheWinglessBird

vlore said:


> *Last night / High school graduation DH and I attended*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ann Taylor dress*
> *YSL 'Nicole' pumps*
> *Chanel Timeless clutch*


 
Those shoes are _edibllllllleee..._ how unusual! I love them! & you look lovely, vlore!


----------



## brigadeiro

*karenab* - your pics never cease to amaze me, gorgeous! 






Alena Akhamadullina dusky pink trench coat with polka dot lining (the colour is washed out in this pic due to the sun/lighting that day) 
Ilana Moses purple silk dress (not shown) 

Leona Edmiston Pins leggings in onyx 

Chanel ballerina pumps (with the metallic laces removed)​


----------



## deeliciouz

karenab said:


> i_wona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Karenab*, you continue to outdo yourself. Who's your photographer?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Its the boyfriend.  Since I decided to invest in a good camera back in December (Dee I have you to thank for that!) he's been all over it practising with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin' great ladies! keep the pics coming!
Click to expand...


----------



## initialed




----------



## nessahhh

casual day out and about.


----------



## chris7891

^ I really love your bag.


----------



## vlore

TheWinglessBird said:


> Those shoes are _edibllllllleee..._ how unusual! I love them! & you look lovely, vlore!



Thank you *thewinglessbird*!!! These are one of my fav shoes!


----------



## quynh_1206

*nessahh~* I love your bag. Is that the Dr. Q groovee bag?


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on today


----------



## nessahhh

chris7891 said:


> ^ I really love your bag.





quynh_1206 said:


> *nessahh~* I love your bag. Is that the Dr. Q groovee bag?



thanks! yeap its a dr. q groovee in dark portobello! best purchase ever


----------



## shesnochill

I love this casual comfy but fabulous outfit!~


----------



## shesnochill

karenab said:


> ^^^ Thank you. I'm glad you like them!
> 
> Me - Zara leather jacket. Zara denim vest (DIY studded). F21 skirt & Fryes.
> 
> Taken at night hence the car head light streak:



*karen*, I want to steal your closet


----------



## .jourdyn.

brigadeiro said:


> *karenab* - your pics never cease to amaze me, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alena Akhamadullina dusky pink trench coat with polka dot lining (the colour is washed out in this pic due to the sun/lighting that day)
> Ilana Moses purple silk dress (not shown)​
> Leona Edmiston Pins leggings in onyx​
> 
> Chanel ballerina pumps (with the metallic laces removed)​


 

Your trench is super cute-love the color of it!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ trench coat  is stunning on you!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## karenab

annaversary said:


> *karen*, I want to steal your closet


 
With the sheer volume of crap that's in it, I think that's actually physically impossible


----------



## EmeraldStar

vlore said:


> *Last night / High school  graduation DH and I attended*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ann Taylor dress
> YSL 'Nicole' pumps
> Chanel Timeless clutch*


I love that Chanel clutch and the YSL shoes!!


----------



## i_wona

initialed said:


>



*initialed*! Love that dress - the neckline is fantastic!

Love the blazer/little dress/ chanel combination, and the pop of bright blue between two conservative pieces is sheer genius.


----------



## PHENOMENON

In love with my new blazer


----------



## shesnochill

^ Wow, I love it too! Where'd you get it if you don't mind me asking 

My outfit on Memorial Day


----------



## ampeefyed

^ i'm not even looking at your outfit, just the bag...


----------



## TheWinglessBird

PHENOMENON said:


> In love with my new blazer


 
_HOT_ outfit! & I love your jeans!  
Who are they by??


----------



## Jerevka

It's been a while I havent come here! Here's me with my new Balenciaga Flat Clutch (also published those in the Bal subforum


----------



## vlore

*Out to dinner w/ my DH* 








Banana Republic blazer, belt + white top
Rich & Skinny jeans
Calvin Klein booties
Balenciaga City in Officer


----------



## .jourdyn.

*PHENOMENON:* That blazer is simply amazing!

*ANNAVERSARY: *Your outfit is soo simple, yet soo cute! And your bag is just gorgeous...may I ask, who is it by?

*JEREVKA: *Your second outfit is super cute...love your shoes!


----------



## brigadeiro

.jourdyn. said:


> Your trench is super cute-love the color of it!



Aw, thanks *jourdyn!*


----------



## Speedy_Lover

For outfit details, please check out my blog..


----------



## i_wona

PHENOMENON said:


> In love with my new blazer



Perfect _perfect_ outfit - I'm in love with your new blazer too!


----------



## Anna R.

PHENOMENON said:


>



Just perfect, I love it too!!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

top:* Delphine*
open front cardigan shawl: *Aritzia*
jeans: *TR Sammy *wide-legs (2 sizes too big now, but found an angle that didn't make them look baggy/frumpy).
sandals: *Spring* gladiator sandals
necklace: *F21*'s multi Roman coin necklace


----------



## .jourdyn.

Wore this yesterday, we had another gorgeous day in Wisconsin.

Gap Madras shorts
Delia*s shirt
BR hat
Chuck Taylor shoes


----------



## .jourdyn.

*cowgurlbebop: *Your gladiators are super cute!

*vlore: *Love your Balenciaga!


----------



## DearBuddha

Here is my first contribution to this awesome post!

Tank top: Banana Republic
Skirt: Forever 21
Jewelry:
- Tiffany's Note collection charm bracelet
-Jade bangle purchased in L.A.'s China Town
-Wedding set
-Sterling earrings purchased in Mexico
Shoes: Aldo studded slip ons (not pictured)


----------



## karenab

Me yesterday during the day then in the evening (switched shoes and jacket):


----------



## karenab

PHENOMENON said:


> In love with my new blazer


 

Add me to the growing list of those loving this outfit. Details please? esp the jeans and that blazer


----------



## .jourdyn.

*karenab: *those are some awesome leggings!


----------



## initialed

*i_wona* - Thank you!


----------



## erinmiyu

fluffy and frilly for a theater matinee...(pic taken after i came home from show...so i am a bit crumpled after sitting a few hours)




rami kashou dress, mayle riri, nine west shoes


----------



## brigadeiro

*karenab* - those leggings are _amazing_! 

*vlore* -  your Balenciaga!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jcrew wild daisy print cardi
mossimo tank
f21 skinnies
banana republic ballet flats


----------



## chaussurewhore

quickie couture by krelwear.


----------



## michilove

*sweater:*  hollister (i got it for 50% off.  thats all i remember)
*top:*  no name brand (i think it's $10)
*jeans:*  sirens ($25)
*shoes:* aldo (on sale $60)
*bag:* gucci

thank you for letting me share ^^


----------



## sophiae888

i like your second coat where did you get it?


karenab said:


> Me yesterday during the day then in the evening (switched shoes and jacket):


----------



## vietangel713

I love that dress!!



chaussurewhore said:


> quickie couture by krelwear.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

talldrnkofwater said:


> jcrew wild daisy print cardi
> mossimo tank
> f21 skinnies
> banana republic ballet flats



oooh, LOVE teh cardigan! is it from a few seasons back or did i just miss it?!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Thank you all, you are so sweet . The jeans are actually leggings and from the brand Pieces. The blazer is from Zara!.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MichelleAntonia- I got a few seasons back.


----------



## karenab

sophiae888 said:


> i like your second coat where did you get it?


 
The sequinned bolero jacket? Its from Forever 21. I found it thrown to one side on a clearance so I took it

Thanks everyone for the comments on the leggings. I love em!! go get a pair. they are from American Apparel.


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> jcrew wild daisy print cardi
> mossimo tank
> f21 skinnies
> banana republic ballet flats


GORGEOUS hun! Love that cardigan!!


----------



## quynh_1206

This is not today but me yesterday overlooking the Lake Austin view at Mt. Bonnell. 
MBMJ Hobo Hillier
Forever 21 dress
Aldo sandals
Gucci Sunnies


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ love your dress
thanks coach girl!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

Ughh!! I cleaned my mirrors and they stilll look dirty, pardon!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Today's outfit


----------



## meganfm

ladydeluxe said:


> Today's outfit



Seriously where did you find that blazer?  It's just to die for!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Zara!  Hope that helps! I did mention it in my blog too! xx


----------



## chanelbaby

another perfect outfit ladydeluxe!


----------



## ishelika

ladydeluxe said:


> today's outfit


 
luv your style


----------



## Veelyn

Lady- LOVE your Valentino bag and blazer.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Thanks ladies!


----------



## erinmiyu

ATDOW i love your outfit!

mine for today:





built by wendy top, coh kelly, lr skull flats


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## erinmiyu

caroulemapoulen said:


>


everything looks great, but those shoes especially are all kinds of amazing!


----------



## vlore

caroulemapoulen said:


>



I LOVE your shoes...are they Gerard Darrel? If not, what brand? Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

ckparis and marlon brando.


----------



## annemerrick

vlore said:


> I LOVE your shoes...are they Gerard Darrel? If not, what brand? Totally gorgeous!!!


 
I would like to know also!


----------



## vlore

*Sunday's outfit *(church & breakfast)




JCrew tank dress
Abaete cardigan
Coach sandals
Balenciaga City in Officer


----------



## karenab

me on Saturday FCUK dress/tunic. Rebecca Minkoff clutch. Minnetonkas. Thrifted belt:


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - I love this look. The cardigan is so fun.


----------



## MissPR08

karenab said:


> me on Saturday FCUK dress/tunic. Rebecca Minkoff clutch. Minnetonkas. Thrifted belt:



i looooove your style


----------



## talldrnkofwater

vlore- as usual, i love your outfit- esp that cardi
thanks erin
norma kamali for walmart wrap dress
gap obi
nine west wine luceros


----------



## initialed

Later on...


----------



## nessahhh




----------



## MichelleAntonia

GossipGirlxox said:


> Ughh!! I cleaned my mirrors and they stilll look dirty, pardon!




love this! what are the pieces?


----------



## i_wona

talldrnkofwater said:


> vlore- as usual, i love your outfit- esp that cardi
> thanks erin
> norma kamali for walmart wrap dress
> gap obi
> nine west wine luceros



Yikes! Look at those legs! Gorgeous dress - love this outfit.


----------



## i_wona

*Karenab*, gorgeous as usual. That belt is a killer!

Your skin is absolutely glowing - to me, it forms as much a part of edgy, unassuming style as your clothes do!


----------



## Samia

caroulemapoulen said:


>


 
Love both the bag and shoes


----------



## Samia

Everyone looks great!
Ladydeluxe, love the bag, color is amazing!!
karenb, gorgeous as usual.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

vlore: They are from asos.com  Much cheaper than Darel 

Erin: Thank you very much! They are from asos.com 

Samia: THank you so much! 

There are better pictures on my blog, I just took pictures of all my flat sandals. I have those in black too.


----------



## karenab

i_wona said:


> *Karenab*, gorgeous as usual. That belt is a killer!
> 
> Your skin is absolutely glowing - to me, it forms as much a part of edgy, unassuming style as your clothes do!


 
That is a really nice thing to say -  thank you very VERY much!


----------



## vlore

*Karenab,* I  this pic!!! You look awesome!!! Totally love the dress + belt. I think this is one of my fav ones! 





*
talldrnkofwater,* Thank you!!! And you always look great! I love that dress paired w/ the belt! And who would have know it's from Walmart  You look fantastic!!! 
*
nessahhh,* you look great! I love cardis so this look is totally my thing!!! Very nice!!! 
*
initialed,* Thanks my friend!!! You look great yourself!!! I love your jeans skirt (or shorts?) outfit! You look so fresh and comfy!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

karenab said:


> me on Saturday FCUK dress/tunic. Rebecca Minkoff clutch. Minnetonkas. Thrifted belt:


 Wow, love your outfit here karenab, gorgeous!


----------



## CoutureObsessed

karenab said:


>


 
_LOVE_ the Minnetonkas, Karen!!  I'm thinking of ordering them in Black - do they run TTS?


----------



## karenab

^^ Thanks everyone! Yes couture - they run TTS to even slightly too big by 1/2 a size? They give alot.


----------



## erinmiyu

anthro top, jcrew skirt diba sandals, ok purse (a $5 thrift find!)


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thank you! It is shorts.


----------



## CoutureObsessed

karenab said:


> ^^ Thanks everyone! Yes couture - they run TTS to even slightly too big by 1/2 a size? They give alot.


 
Thanks!!  I just ordered them in the Black - they should be here tomorrow !!


----------



## karenab

^^ Let me know how they fit.


----------



## i_wona

initialed said:


> Later on...



This is my favourite of all your outfits, initialed. It's relaxed yet chic - and again, the proportions and drape in what you've picked suit you perfectly.


----------



## Bubibubster

My first post in this thread.

Pictures of my outfit yesterday:


----------



## EmeraldStar

nessahhh said:


>


I like your skirt. Mind if I ask where it's from?


----------



## cowgurlbebop

*bubibuster*, that bbag is hot!








 *black plastic headband* - beats me.  
 *gold multi-coin necklace* - Forever21. 
 *brown top* - Forever21. 
 *black tank* (underneath) - Bootlegger.
 *jeans* - J Brand 14&#8221; Cigarette Leg jeans in Dark Vintage. 
 *gladiator sandals* - Spring.  
 *black cardigan (not shown)* - Aritzia/Talulah collection


----------



## nessahhh

EmeraldStar said:


> I like your skirt. Mind if I ask where it's from?



thanks! it's from F21


----------



## initialed

*i_wona* - Thank you so much!!


----------



## Samia

^initialed, love your outfit, its so summer!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cowgurlbebop said:


> *bubibuster*, that bbag is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *black plastic headband* - beats me.
> *gold multi-coin necklace* - Forever21.
> *brown top* - Forever21.
> *black tank* (underneath) - Bootlegger.
> *jeans* - J Brand 14 Cigarette Leg jeans in Dark Vintage.
> *gladiator sandals* - Spring.
> *black cardigan (not shown)* - Aritzia/Talulah collection



ooh i love your GLASSES! what are they?


----------



## CoutureObsessed

karenab said:


> ^^ Let me know how they fit.


 
OMG...they feel like I'm wearing slippers !!  The fit is perfect, though they are a little more snug on my calf than yours - I think I'm several inches sorter than you  so they hit higher, but still super cute!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bubibubster said:


> My first post in this thread.
> 
> Pictures of my outfit yesterday:


 WHERE did you get thoses jeans?? I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jacket too!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Sophie: She's my blogmate, so I will answer for her.  They are from the Swedish chain Gina Tricot.


----------



## Jerevka

*Bubibubster*
Love your outfit! And your PomPon is too cute


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*dinner with friends..











*


----------



## initialed

*Samia* - Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## initialed




----------



## vlore

Banana Republic top + necklace
BCBG skirt
Coach sandals
Balenciaga City


----------



## shesnochill

vlore said:


> Banana Republic top + necklace
> BCBG skirt
> Coach sandals
> Balenciaga City



 I want to dress like you when I grow up *vlore*, your such a fashionable mama!


----------



## brigadeiro

Akira Isogawa Resort silk embroidered dress  (my pics don't do it justice, it was late & darkish by the time I took these, close up pics in my blog)
Zambesi silk jersey draped 'sweater' 
Chloe gold bow stiletto heels


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Banana Republic top + necklace
> BCBG skirt
> Coach sandals
> Balenciaga City


Love your outfit V, especially that skirt!


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> Akira Isogawa Resort silk embroidered dress  (my pics don't do it justice, it was late & darkish by the time I took these, close up pics in my blog)
> Zambesi silk jersey draped 'sweater'
> Chloe gold bow stiletto heels


Wow that is one of the prettiest dresses I have ever seen girl! I think this is by far one of my favorite outfits of yours!


----------



## karenab

Me earlier today:

Fedora: Thrifted. Blazer: Zara. Jeans: Uniqlo. Bag: Rebecca Minkoff 'Roadie'


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Karen, I love that rm bag!


----------



## vietangel713

*Karen*, I'm totally loving that outfit!! It's absolutely gorgeous and the roadie looks amazing!!


----------



## brigadeiro

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow that is one of the prettiest dresses I have ever seen girl! I think this is by far one of my favorite outfits of yours!


 
Aw, thank you so much *CoachGirl12*! 

*Karenab* - amazing as always!


----------



## deeliciouz

brigadeiro said:


> Akira Isogawa Resort silk embroidered dress  (my pics don't do it justice, it was late & darkish by the time I took these, close up pics in my blog)
> Zambesi silk jersey draped 'sweater'
> Chloe gold bow stiletto heels



 omg! this outfit is LOVE!


----------



## deeliciouz

Karen - you look beautiful as always! Are those Uniqlo pants old? I've wanted to get a pair for quite some time now. Are they comfy?


----------



## karenab

Thanks guys on the outfit and Roadie!

*Dee* - I got the Uniqlo jeans about 6 months ago? They are holding up pretty good so far and are comfyalthough I wish they had a longer leg inseam. I find that they don't quite come up high enough in the errr crouch area when you pull them on. Hope that makes sense. Also the waistband at the back does the gape thing a bit. 

However my gf who has shorter legs than me LOVES these same ones so....


----------



## i_wona

*Karenab* -I'm sick of telling you you're gorgeous LOL. I should just start posting when I'm not a fan of your outfit for the day, but that would never happen!

*Brigadeiro* - beautiful dress and a perfectly pulled together outfit. It's unassuming, effortless and elegant. You kill it.


----------



## karenab

i_wona said:


> *karenab* -i'm sick of telling you you're gorgeous lol. I should just start posting when i'm not a fan of your outfit for the day, but that would never happen!


 

omg roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

dvf cubes wrap top, target cami, express editors, miu miu flats


----------



## xoxomuffy

A few from the last few days : 






Patterson J. Kincaid top
Abercrombie belt & shorts
Tory Burch sandals
LV neverful






Foley & Corinna romper
YSL pumps






Michael Stars tank
Phillip Lim shorts
Manolo Heels
LV neverfull






Lauren Moffat top
Abercrombie shorts
Michael Kors Sandals
Balencaiga city






James Perse Tank
Abecrombie shorts 
Pucci Scarf
Miu Miu gladiators
Lv neverfull


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Please check out my blog for more details and pics..


----------



## quynh_1206

*xoxomuffy*~ You are making me drool, I love everysingle outfit of yours. You have amazing yet simple taste. I hope to see much more from you.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

MichelleAntonia said:


> ooh i love your GLASSES! what are they?


Aw thank you!  They're the Chanel CH2118HB frames in purple.  I absolutely love them on days where I do wear glasses.


----------



## chaussurewhore

vintage chanel et al.


----------



## Anna R.

I know the picture is not in a really good quality. I`m sorry 
Shorts and Shirt both ZARA


----------



## outtacontrol

karenab said:


> Me yesterday during the day then in the evening (switched shoes and jacket):


 
^^ MEE WANTEE!!!! where can I find those boots! who makes'em?!! 
you always look like a godess!!


----------



## karenab

outta control - Hellooooooo! The boots are from Ninewest (the heeled ones). The first picture is Fryes!


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look amazing in all the pics but I love this romper, where did you get it from?







Foley & Corinna romper
YSL pumps


----------



## karenab

me today in urban outfitters dress:


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous karen, your hair looks so pretty in that pic!


----------



## outtacontrol

karenab said:


> outta control - Hellooooooo! The boots are from Ninewest (the heeled ones). The first picture is Fryes!


 
^^ thanks!! your last outfit post is gorgeous! love love your hair!


----------



## karenab

^^^ Thanks! Its a change every now and then.  If you don't get the ninewest boots in the stores or online currently (i got mine 4 months ago ish), then check ebay.


----------



## vietangel713

*Karen*, that dress is gorgeous. Where did u get those shoes?



karenab said:


> me today in urban outfitters dress:


----------



## .jourdyn.

karenab said:


> me today in urban outfitters dress:


 
You look very lovely!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

karenab said:


> me today in urban outfitters dress:


you wear the dress very well!


----------



## Bubibubster

Thanks for all the nice comments

My yesterday


----------



## ladydeluxe

Trying out a new look without having any black for once! I love summer!


----------



## karenab

Thank you everyone for the really nice comments!!!

*Vietangel713* - the sandals are from Steve Madden.


----------



## .jourdyn.

ladydeluxe said:


> Trying out a new look without having any black for once! I love summer!


 
Very cute dress! Maker? TIA!


----------



## kiwanja

*xoxomuffy* you have a great bod! Your summer outfits are really cute.
*karen*: You embody that fashion-forward, 90s grunge blogger street style very well!
*brigadeiro*: Very much a fan of your more mature styles


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's outfit:

maxstudio silk floral dress
Gucci Sukey
Hugo Boss creme kitten heel sandals


----------



## sammydoll

*Haven't had the opportunity to post in here in forever!  Here are pictures of the outfit i wore on my birthday











Matthew Williamson for H&M top
American Apparel skirt
Dries Van Noten heels
Tarina Tarantino anywhere flower
Balenciaga 2005 Caramel Work
Pucci scarf (on bag)
Stephen Dweck necklace
Badgley Mischka eyeglasses
assorted bracelets 

Hope everyone is doing well!!*


----------



## RedBenz68

karen, I adore your style. Love your blog. 
Would also like to see a picture of this talented photographer/boyfriend of yours


----------



## karenab

^^^ *Red beans* Thank you! hmmm. I'll keep that in mind. One day I'll take a shot of him as people have asked me 'who takes your pictures'

; )


----------



## quynh_1206

*ladydeluxe~ *Such a cute summer outfit, may I ask where you got the sandals from? TIA!


----------



## j0ann

is this in new york? what is it called? it looks gorgeous!


----------



## jeh3v

I typically only post in the deals outfit thread, but thought I'd go ahead and throw this on here too!

Dress: Harve Bernard
Shoes: Nine West


----------



## karenab

*j0ann* - yes its New York. View behind is the 59th st bridge.

Thank you everyone for the comments. I LOVE slip dresses.

Me yesterday:

Tunic: Foley & Corinna. Shoes Steve Madden. Thrift shop bag DIY studded. Belt: GAP


----------



## MissPR08

sammydoll said:


> *Haven't had the opportunity to post in here in forever!  Here are pictures of the outfit i wore on my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson for H&M top
> American Apparel skirt
> Dries Van Noten heels
> Tarina Tarantino anywhere flower
> Balenciaga 2005 Caramel Work
> Pucci scarf (on bag)
> Stephen Dweck necklace
> Badgley Mischka eyeglasses
> assorted bracelets
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!*


i love your outfit, your shoes


----------



## CamLee

Hi Ladies!  Newbie here....I'll join in on the fun soon enough!  Great outfits!!!

@ Karenab or Couture:

Where did you order the Minnetonkas?  I would love to have a pair!  Thanks!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love your last outfit Karen, where do you wear something like that to? Do you look that fabulous at the grocery store? LOL


----------



## spoil3db3auty

this was taken at a japanese restaurant in parkslope i took my besty out to eat 
My jeans g star top by topshop gladiator sandals also topshop....Besty jeans jbrand gladiator sandals steve madden top no clue lol


----------



## sammydoll

spoil3db3auty- i LOVE your top!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love your outfit, spoil3db3auty! Your top is from the new topshop store in the village or online?


----------



## spoil3db3auty

thanks guys from the village


----------



## spoil3db3auty

but if im not mistaken i think its still online im really not sure


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks! I didn't see it online so I'll try the store


----------



## .jourdyn.

This was my outfit for work the other day:
Ralph Lauren sweater
Ralph Lauren cords
Van slip-ons


----------



## mzshirls

The outfits in here get better and better everytime i view this thread!!! I espicially love Brigadiero, Karenab, Ladydeluxe, Xoxommuffy's outfits!! you girls are always looking great! 

Here's my outfit for today..


----------



## jeh3v

Outfit for today!


----------



## .jourdyn.

^Super cute...love the color of the cardigan & love your bag!


----------



## jan1nec

mzshirls said:


> The outfits in here get better and better everytime i view this thread!!! I espicially love Brigadiero, Karenab, Ladydeluxe, Xoxommuffy's outfits!! you girls are always looking great!
> 
> Here's my outfit for today..



  love your whole outfit!!! where did u get your dress from?


----------



## jjensen

jan1nec said:


> love your whole outfit!!! where did u get your dress from?



I wanna know as well. It looks so cute!


----------



## initialed




----------



## mzshirls

*Jan1nec, Jjensen* I bought the dress at aritzia.  They should still have it.  Thanks!!


----------



## vietangel713

Awesome outfit. I love that mirror. And where did you get that dress? It's awesome.




mzshirls said:


> The outfits in here get better and better everytime i view this thread!!! I espicially love Brigadiero, Karenab, Ladydeluxe, Xoxommuffy's outfits!! you girls are always looking great!
> 
> Here's my outfit for today..


----------



## coleridge5

In love with your bag jeh3v!


----------



## CoachGirl12

mzshirls said:


> The outfits in here get better and better everytime i view this thread!!! I espicially love Brigadiero, Karenab, Ladydeluxe, Xoxommuffy's outfits!! you girls are always looking great!
> 
> Here's my outfit for today..


You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jeh3v said:


> Outfit for today!


I already told you this, but I love your outfit J!


----------



## Martina_Italy

sammydoll said:


> *Haven't had the opportunity to post in here in forever!  Here are pictures of the outfit i wore on my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson for H&M top
> American Apparel skirt
> Dries Van Noten heels
> Tarina Tarantino anywhere flower
> Balenciaga 2005 Caramel Work
> Pucci scarf (on bag)
> Stephen Dweck necklace
> Badgley Mischka eyeglasses
> assorted bracelets
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!*





 this outfit, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

vlore said:


> *Last night / High school  graduation DH and I attended*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ann Taylor dress
> YSL 'Nicole' pumps
> Chanel Timeless clutch*




I love this combo..TDF!!!!


----------



## jeh3v

CoachGirl12 said:


> I already told you this, but I love your outfit J!



Thanks S!


----------



## jeh3v

coleridge5 said:


> In love with your bag jeh3v!



Thank you! The leather is buttery soft!


----------



## GossipGirlxox




----------



## jeh3v

^Cute outfit! Love the vest.


----------



## Alyana

Gossip girl cute outfit! wheres the bag from?


----------



## quynh_1206

GossipGirlxox said:


>



Such a cute outfit! I would also like to know where the bag is from. TIA!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

Thanks girls! Alyana the bag is a vintage piece from Eastern Europe


----------



## CoutureObsessed

CamLee said:


> Hi Ladies! Newbie here....I'll join in on the fun soon enough! Great outfits!!!
> 
> @ Karenab or Couture:
> 
> Where did you order the Minnetonkas? I would love to have a pair! Thanks!!!


 
I got mine from Endless - my favorite online shoe store, as they offer free overnight shipping and free returns!!

http://www.endless.com/Minnetonka-W...169011&brands=Minnetonka&sort=shoesbrowserel2


----------



## mzshirls

Cute outfit *Gossipgirlxox*!!

heres my outfit last night.  Sorry about the wrinkles it was after a long drive (lighting in my room sucks as well.. ).


----------



## roussel

^ are those CL espadrilles?


----------



## mzshirls

roussel said:


> ^ are those CL espadrilles?


 
yes!!! i just got them last week.  Very comfy!!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*My summer vaca looks..with my LV canvas tote! *


----------



## karenab

Topshop blazer. Forever21 jeans, Emma Cook boots. Balenciaga.

I feel like I'm dressing for summer on the weekend and winter during the week : ((


----------



## melissab

My outfit today for work


----------



## LoveMyMarc

*melissab* - I LOVE your jeans!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

krelwear.


----------



## CoachGirl12

GossipGirlxox said:


>


So gorgeous, love this outfit, what brand are your shorts? TIA!


----------



## envyme

*Chaussurewhore,* I'm totally digging your ensemble!! Very Rodarte-ish!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

melissab said:


> My outfit today for work


Lovin those jeans!


----------



## i_wona

GossipGirlxox said:


> Thanks girls! Alyana the bag is a vintage piece from Eastern Europe



Such cute shorts, and your bag looks very Chloe paddington-ish at that angle!


----------



## luciabugia

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *My summer vaca looks..with my LV canvas tote! *


----------



## Dancing_Queen

What I wore for dinner earlier...

- Balenciaga Sanguine clutch
- Aldo boots
- Leather jacket
- Topshop dress


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love your entire outfit especially the boots!



Dancing_Queen said:


> What I wore for dinner earlier...
> 
> - Balenciaga Sanguine clutch
> - Aldo boots
> - Leather jacket
> - Topshop dress


----------



## roussel

Melissa I love your jeans too!


----------



## PurseAddict79

melissab said:


> My outfit today for work


 
May I ask what brand those jeans are? I LOVE them! TIA!


----------



## melissab

^^ they are the siwy hannah cropped jean in tempest!!! they are sooooo comfy!


----------



## melissab

and today  loved those siwy jeans so much I got them in another colour!


----------



## ladydeluxe

.jourdyn. said:


> Very cute dress! Maker? TIA!



It's from Topshop!


----------



## ladydeluxe

quynh_1206 said:


> *ladydeluxe~ *Such a cute summer outfit, may I ask where you got the sandals from? TIA!



From an Asian boutique owned by Lane Crawford called Pedder Red. HTH!


----------



## shop2drop1

melissab said:


> ^^ they are the siwy hannah cropped jean in tempest!!! they are sooooo comfy!


 
LOVE them too, did you order your "normal" size?  How's the fit?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

melissab said:


> and today  loved those siwy jeans so much I got them in another colour!



GREAT outfit - I love it!


----------



## melissab

shop2drop1 said:


> LOVE them too, did you order your "normal" size?  How's the fit?



in most jeans I wear a 25, but in these i went up to a 26 to avoid muffin top


----------



## chaussurewhore

envyme said:


> *Chaussurewhore,* I'm totally digging your ensemble!! Very Rodarte-ish!!!!


 
thank you, *envyme.  *my favorite SA at MJ asked me if it was rodarte too. krelwear is soo fun.


----------



## littlefish

Hi everyone looks so gorgeous !!!

This is my outfit today

Top: Dressedallup
Skirt: BCBGMaxzaria
Skinny Belt: GUCCI
Sandals: not featuring here..COACH


----------



## MichelleAntonia

melissab said:


> ^^ they are the siwy hannah cropped jean in tempest!!! they are sooooo comfy!




you always have the BEST jeans!


----------



## karenab

Me: American Apparel top, Topshop Baxter jeans. Seychelle shoes.


----------



## deeliciouz

*K* -  the seychelles!


----------



## melissab

Karen, what is the name of that top??


----------



## melissab

MichelleAntonia said:


> you always have the BEST jeans!



hahahahah awww thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## secret_shopper

The last few days


----------



## Martina_Italy

Dancing_Queen said:


> What I wore for dinner earlier...
> 
> - Balenciaga Sanguine clutch
> - Aldo boots
> - Leather jacket
> - Topshop dress




Cute outfit.. I like your boots and how they perfectly match your B clutch!!


----------



## Charlie

secret_shopper said:


> The last few days



Hi, is that a Mattew Williamson fro H&M top? Looks great on you.  What size did you get? Do they run bing? My friend is buying one for me but I don't know how the run.


----------



## secret_shopper

Charlie said:


> Hi, is that a Mattew Williamson fro H&M top? Looks great on you.  What size did you get? Do they run bing? My friend is buying one for me but I don't know how the run.



thank you, yes it is! I was going to get S, but they were all sold out! So i got M, it's a little bit too big, but it's still fits nicely and it's now one of my favourite new tops  it's a loose fit though!


----------



## Charlie

secret_shopper said:


> thank you, yes it is! I was going to get S, but they were all sold out! So i got M, it's a little bit too big, but it's still fits nicely and it's now one of my favourite new tops  it's a loose fit though!



Oh sh*t. My friend got me XS. I heard they run big and the armholes are kinda big too. What size are you if you don't mind me asking? I wear S or 4 on H&M. I am 5 ish, I weight 119 plus 5 pounds in the a$$. hahaha.


----------



## TenYearsGone

mzshirls said:


> The outfits in here get better and better everytime i view this thread!!! I espicially love Brigadiero, Karenab, Ladydeluxe, Xoxommuffy's outfits!! you girls are always looking great!
> 
> Here's my outfit for today..



Love this look! Where are all the pieces from!?


----------



## initialed




----------



## E-liciOus

initialed said:


>


 
OMG! Not only do you look fab, but you have the chloe jazz shoes?! I've been dying for these. I'm waiting for my size to show up on eBay... Do they run tts? TIA!


----------



## secret_shopper

Charlie said:


> Oh sh*t. My friend got me XS. I heard they run big and the armholes are kinda big too. What size are you if you don't mind me asking? I wear S or 4 on H&M. I am 5 ish, I weight 119 plus 5 pounds in the a$$. hahaha.



yeah, they're kind of big in the armholes, but i think it's a cool effect if you wear a hot bra.  I'm sure XS will be fine for you! I'm around 128 pounds (58 kg) and 5,4"   and use S in tops on HM. I would totally have bought the top in S if there had been any left!


----------



## lilflobowl

*MissPinkBarbie*, OMG! You look fantastic for someone who's had a kid! If I could look like that (without a kid) I would be on cloud 9!


----------



## initialed

*E-liciOus* - Thank you! Yes, they run TTS.


----------



## GossipGirlxox

*secret_shopper* and *initialed* LOVE both your outfits!!! 










With this hat


----------



## voodoo_mary

drive jeans, vanessa bruno top, devi kroell bag, marc jacobs jacket


----------



## shesnochill

^ *love it*!!!! I love your style *voodoomary*!~


----------



## DisCo

I love your toy watch!



ladydeluxe said:


> Trying out a new look without having any black for once! I love summer!


----------



## shesnochill

ladydeluxe said:


> Trying out a new look without having any black for once! I love summer!



The bag gives the outfit the perfect POP! I love it!~


----------



## initialed

*GossipGirlxox* - Thank you!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GossipGirlxox said:


> *secret_shopper* and *initialed* LOVE both your outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this hat




oooh, cute! the hat and smile are a great topper 

what are the pants and shoes?


----------



## ladydeluxe

In Topshop studded silk tank top, gray wool baggy boyfriend shorts, triple strap black leather heels and Chanel tote bag (not shown)






In Zara studded collar blazer, Topshop panel skirt, James Perse gray basic top, Valentino bag, Hermes CDC and Toywatch (shoes not featured, Ann Demeulemeester)






Have a nice weekend!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous, love that blazer!


----------



## shesnochill

ladydeluxe said:


> In Topshop studded silk tank top, gray wool baggy boyfriend shorts, triple strap black leather heels and Chanel tote bag (not shown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Zara studded collar blazer, Topshop panel skirt, James Perse gray basic top, Valentino bag, Hermes CDC and Toywatch (shoes not featured, Ann Demeulemeester)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!



Gorgeous *ladydeluxe*!~ I love your hair btw!

May I ask what Valentino bag is it exactly?


----------



## Charlie

secret_shopper said:


> yeah, they're kind of big in the armholes, but i think it's a cool effect if you wear a hot bra.  I'm sure XS will be fine for you! I'm around 128 pounds (58 kg) and 5,4"   and use S in tops on HM. I would totally have bought the top in S if there had been any left!



Thank you. I got XS, I hope they fit :/


----------



## Speedy_Lover

with my Vernis baby!

Please check out my blog for more pics..


----------



## initialed




----------



## loves

*annaversary* fabulous look in the CDC/ studded jacket


----------



## ladydeluxe

annaversary said:


> Gorgeous *ladydeluxe*!~ I love your hair btw!
> 
> May I ask what Valentino bag is it exactly?



It's the Valentino Maison bag. Was shown on Jenny Humpfrey in Gossip Girl Season One  HTH! xx


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Pink and white! 

**



*






[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## petiteprincesse

I just joined tPF, and I wanted to say that I am having so much fun admiring everyone's outfits!

*MissPinkBarbie:* You and your daughter are just *stunning*, and your matching outfits are so cute!


----------



## Alyana

initialed you have the best style. and how cute is mini miss pink barbie


----------



## Saray

Hello





See by Chloè jumpsuit
Prada flats
Miu Miu brooch
Very, very old basket


----------



## nordia5

Love that jumpsuit with the brooch on it! ^


----------



## GossipGirlxox




----------



## GossipGirlxox

Saray said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See by Chloè jumpsuit
> Prada flats
> Miu Miu brooch
> Very, very old basket


 
Oh I adore this whole outfit esp the flats!!


----------



## initialed

*Alyana* - Thank you so much!


----------



## Saray

Thanks *nordia5* and *gossipgirlxoxo*


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Thank you!! *


petiteprincesse said:


> I just joined tPF, and I wanted to say that I am having so much fun admiring everyone's outfits!
> 
> *MissPinkBarbie:* You and your daughter are just *stunning*, and your matching outfits are so cute!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*hahaha..thank you so much! 

*


Alyana said:


> initialed you have the best style. and how cute is *mini miss pink barbie*


----------



## i_wona

Saray said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See by Chloè jumpsuit
> Prada flats
> Miu Miu brooch
> Very, very old basket



Holy moley - this is stunning! I love the chic simplicity of it - absolutely perfect.


----------



## yoglood

Saray said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See by Chloè jumpsuit
> Prada flats
> Miu Miu brooch
> Very, very old basket



SO CUTE!!! I'm in LOVE with your flats!


----------



## initialed




----------



## karenab

From Sunday:

Twelfth Street slip dress by Cynthia Vincent


----------



## envyme

This belongs in a Free People ad!!



karenab said:


> From Sunday:
> 
> Twelfth Street slip dress by Cynthia Vincent


----------



## sophiae888

i love all your pics they look like modeling shots. you're beautiful and have style, keep it up ^


----------



## NicolesCloset

Saray said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See by Chloè jumpsuit
> Prada flats
> Miu Miu brooch
> Very, very old basket


I am in love with this jumpsuit! You look fabulous.Please tell me where I can find it.  I googled but cant see to find.


----------



## initialed




----------



## nessahhh




----------



## karenab

Thank you guys for the compliments! Its one of my fave dresses...!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

taverniti so jeans, tank from tobi.com, pedder red shoes, alldressedup necklace
abyzz coat











marc jacobs pants, galliano top, green cardi from veil, rsvp heels, devi kroell bag, alldressedup necklace


----------



## mzshirls

ladydeluxe said:


> In Topshop studded silk tank top, gray wool baggy boyfriend shorts, triple strap black leather heels and Chanel tote bag (not shown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Zara studded collar blazer, Topshop panel skirt, James Perse gray basic top, Valentino bag, Hermes CDC and Toywatch (shoes not featured, Ann Demeulemeester)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


 
I love the blazer and the valentino!!


----------



## mzshirls

karenab said:


> From Sunday:
> 
> Twelfth Street slip dress by Cynthia Vincent


 
This may be one of my favs of your outfits!


----------



## i_wona

voodoo_mary said:


> taverniti so jeans, tank from tobi.com, pedder red shoes, alldressedup necklace
> abyzz coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs pants, galliano top, green cardi from veil, rsvp heels, devi kroell bag, alldressedup necklace



Gorgeous! Love all these outfits! You have really picked fantastically proportioned outfits for your shape - magic!


----------



## i_wona

initialed said:


>



Waaah! I love your top - so cute and you wear the colour effortlessly!


----------



## i_wona

Karenab, your photos are flawless. I agree with the poster who said it could be an ad - stunning!


----------



## karenab

i_wona said:


> Karenab, your photos are flawless. I agree with the poster who said it could be an ad - stunning!


 
Damn - thank you - you always encourage me to be better when saying that.  Thats so nice. Thank you


----------



## karenab

Me yesterday:

The corset like boots are by Jeffrey Campbell for LF stores. I love em!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

rachel pally dress
see by chloe coat, paul and joe sister shoes
vintage handbag


----------



## initialed

*i_wona* - Thank you!


----------



## annemerrick

voodoo_mary....you look gorgeous!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

vodoo mary love your dress


----------



## yoglood

voodoo-- you look amazing!


----------



## Shasta

Voo-Doo Mary and Karenab:  You both look incredible, as always!


----------



## shoppinghabbit




----------



## mzshirls

I love this entire outfit!



voodoo_mary said:


> rachel pally dress
> see by chloe coat, paul and joe sister shoes
> vintage handbag


----------



## mzshirls

Here's my outfit for dinner and drinks today...


----------



## initialed




----------



## GossipGirlxox

mzshirls said:


> Here's my outfit for dinner and drinks today...


 
I reallly like this, the colour is great onyou. May I ask where the tank dress is from? TIA


----------



## karenab

Earlier today:
zara blazer. Uniqlo jeans. F21 bag. AF Vandevorst boots


----------



## nordia5

^ That F21 bag is so cute. Usually the bags from there look so cheap


----------



## shalomjude

initialed said:


>



I love this look .. where are your shoes from??


----------



## karenab

nordia5 said:


> ^ That F21 bag is so cute. Usually the bags from there look so cheap


 
I know! This is my first F21 bag purchase. Two girlfriends have now bought the same bag after they saw me with mine. They love them too.


----------



## dancer1

Hi,

This is my first post in this section.
Today I am wearing white blouse, skinny/pencil jeans, black Chanel patent-toe ballerina shoes, and carrying my black LV Epi 30.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Karennab that forever 21 bag is gorgeous! You look gorgeous! It does not even look like Forever 21 . You always find such great items.  FAbulous


----------



## yoglood

mzshirls said:


> Here's my outfit for dinner and drinks today...



love this look! you look so gorgeous!


----------



## annemerrick

dancer1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this section.
> Today I am wearing white blouse, skinny/pencil jeans, black Chanel patent-toe ballerina shoes, and carrying my black LV Epi 30.


 
Super cute outfit!!!


----------



## dancer1

annemerrick said:


> Super cute outfit!!!



Thank you.


----------



## initialed

*shalomjude* - Thanks! They're Marni.


----------



## .jourdyn.

mzshirls said:


> Here's my outfit for dinner and drinks today...


 
Love this your outfit, it's super cute! And I love the color of your dress!


----------



## .jourdyn.

GossipGirlxox said:


> *secret_shopper* and *initialed* LOVE both your outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this hat


 
Kind of a late post, haven't been on for like over a week...
your shoes are super cute!


----------



## .jourdyn.

voodoo_mary said:


> rachel pally dress
> see by chloe coat, paul and joe sister shoes
> vintage handbag


 

Ooo...your dress is gorgeous! Love the color & design of it!


----------



## karenab

NicolesCloset said:


> Karennab that forever 21 bag is gorgeous! You look gorgeous! It does not even look like Forever 21 . You always find such great items. FAbulous


 
Your right! It doesn't look like a bag from F21.  Its definitely worth the money IMHO.


----------



## karenab

Friday:


----------



## lilflobowl

Nowhere near as stylish as most of you girls but here's me, looking like a frumpy duck, with my Balenciaga 2005 Dolma Mini Mini Twiggy.





Top: Forever 21
Pants: Local brand, BYSI
Belt: Vintage eBay find
Shoes: Tod's Ballerina Dee


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl*, nice outfit!


----------



## kiwanja

*voodoo_mary*, *mzshirls*, and *karen*: love your outfits!

I seem to be buying a lot of body-tight dresses this year off etsy; these, unlike the deep in vogue dresses though, are made of velvet. They're by Audrey Cantwell, who's a design student from Montreal I believe. Either way it's nice to own something that's one of a kind!


----------



## voodoo_mary

taverniti so jeans
alldressedup top
arch shoes


----------



## NicolesCloset

Everyone looks fabulous! I just want to thank everyone for posting pics. I get so much inspiration every day.  I need to eventually post pics too.  Thank you everyone. Kiwanja, you have such a beautiful face. That is one sexy bod and dress.


----------



## nessahhh

everyone looks awesome!
it was overcasted and rainy today...


----------



## i_wona

OK... *Karenab*, I have officially run out of adjectives to describe you LOL. That's it. I'm out. You're flawless as always, of course. That last dress is fabulous on so many levels - the pattern, the cut, the proportions on your proportions... la la la la I could go on forever.

*Voodoo_Mary*, love all the outfits you've posted - you're effortlessly chic!

*Initialed*, this is becoming a habit too - your outfit with the black tank top and the black city is another winner for me. The shoes just add that extra zest - genius


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> rachel pally dress
> see by chloe coat, paul and joe sister shoes
> vintage handbag




I love this outfit, especially the beige coat! You really look gorgeous!!


----------



## karenab

i - wona - lolol!!!!!!!!!!!! ; ))

yesterday with my friend in meat packing district:


----------



## initialed

*i_wona* - Thank you so much!


----------



## voodoo_mary

iwona, martina, jourdyn
thanks

lilflobowl- thats a cute outfit!


----------



## shesnochill

*voodoomary*, once again a lovely outfit! I love those jeans on you! & that flowy cardigan!


----------



## i_wona

voodoo_mary said:


> iwona, martina, jourdyn
> thanks
> 
> lilflobowl- thats a cute outfit!



Lovely!! May I ask what your inseam measurement is? And what these jeans are? You look very stylish!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *voodoo_mary*! I love your style, all your outfits & I wish I had legs like yours!


----------



## voodoo_mary

i_wona said:


> Lovely!! May I ask what your inseam measurement is? And what these jeans are? You look very stylish!



i_wona
those are joe's jeans. the style is the trouser jeans.
i'm wearing a size 24 and the inseam is approximately 31.5"
hope that helps! i love trouser cut jeans because they are comfy and can look tailored too.
i did not alter the length of the jeans even tho they touch the floor in my bare feet. i just have to wear heels that are at least 3" tall.


----------



## annemerrick

kiwanja said:


> *voodoo_mary*, *mzshirls*, and *karen*: love your outfits!
> 
> I seem to be buying a lot of body-tight dresses this year off etsy; these, unlike the deep in vogue dresses though, are made of velvet. They're by Audrey Cantwell, who's a design student from Montreal I believe. Either way it's nice to own something that's one of a kind!


 
Love this!!  You look great!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Wearing my fabulously CHEAP outfit!!  Oh no, that aint no Chanel!


----------



## nessahhh

TheWinglessBird said:


> Wearing my fabulously CHEAP outfit!!  Oh no, that aint no Chanel!




Absolutely love the floral tank! Where'd you find it?


----------



## nessahhh

yesterday.


----------



## quynh_1206

*Winglessbird~ *really cute outfit. please let me know, where did u get the bag?
*nessahhh~* i love your outfit as well. Very flattering on you, is that the marc jacobs groovee bag?


----------



## Mohnblume

boyfriends grandmother had her 80th birthday


----------



## TheWinglessBird

*nessahhh* I love the combination of lace & leather! Kewl outfit!
The floral vest was $44, Topshop. Fairly new.

*quynh* Thank you! The purse was roughly the same price as my top, by Topshop.


----------



## i_wona

voodoo_mary said:


> i_wona
> those are joe's jeans. the style is the trouser jeans.
> i'm wearing a size 24 and the inseam is approximately 31.5"
> hope that helps! i love trouser cut jeans because they are comfy and can look tailored too.
> i did not alter the length of the jeans even tho they touch the floor in my bare feet. i just have to wear heels that are at least 3" tall.



Thanks very much *VM* - you're so beautiful and very generous with your info!


----------



## i_wona

Mohnblume said:


> boyfriends grandmother had her 80th birthday



So cute! Love your hair band - it's a tiny accessory that makes all the difference.


----------



## karenab

From the weekend (with my gf):

H&M Dress on clearance rack. Sequin bolero: F21. Shoes: Jeffrey Campbell.


----------



## CoachGirl12

karenab said:


> From the weekend (with my gf):
> 
> H&M Dress on clearance rack. Sequin bolero: F21. Shoes: Jeffrey Campbell.


Such gorgeous pics karen! You always look fab, and your pics are always beautiful!


----------



## loves

*karenab *both of you look fabulous, great shots!


----------



## annemerrick

Karenab...you look amazing!  I love the dress!  You and your friend look like an advertisement for what life in the "big city" should be like!!!  Are you going anywhere special, or do you dress up just to be fabulous???


----------



## dreamdoll

*karenab*, you look fabulous! Love your whole outfit


----------



## plumaplomb

Wow I love that grey ballerina type dress.... was this a recent H&M buy??


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## karenab

Hi!! No I wasn't going anywhere special. The two of us wanted to get together and do a blog collaboration on the weekend so thats one of the outfits that we decided to wear for it : )

Plumaplomb - I got the dress last Friday!! It was at the 59th street H&M store amongst a sea of purple ones. I loved the grey one and it was the only one!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Well...you both look amazing!


----------



## karenab

^^ Thank you ; )


----------



## Saray

*i_wong*, *nicolescloset *and *yogloog* thanks!
*nicolescloset:* the jumpsuit is See by Chloe and I found it on net-a-porter.







now, my granny kind of dress, but I love it.
MJ flats.
HM necklace


----------



## Charlie

karenab said:


> From the weekend (with my gf):
> 
> H&M Dress on clearance rack. Sequin bolero: F21. Shoes: Jeffrey Campbell.



I was looking at the pictures you posted on your blog. Love the rain pictures, so much fun. What nail polish are you wearing? I like that shade of blue. 

TIA.


----------



## karenab

^^ Its Pixel Pretty by Sally Hansens 'high definition' line.! I hated that polish at first but now I love it.

me earlier on Tuesday:


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## i_wona

^*Daniellat *that's amazing! Well done!


----------



## i_wona

karenab said:


> From the weekend (with my gf):
> 
> H&M Dress on clearance rack. Sequin bolero: F21. Shoes: Jeffrey Campbell.



Loooove this dress - so gorgeous! Another fantastic outfit.


----------



## i_wona

PHENOMENON said:


>



LOL, you look *PHENOMEN*al (sorry, that was terrible). Love the shape of the skirt and the gladiators!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

*daniellat*, I L.O.V.E. the jacket! Suits you...


----------



## voodoo_mary

*PHENOMENON
Lovely outfit!
*


----------



## shalomjude

PHENOMENON said:


>



Great outfit .. adore the shoes


----------



## LinaFelina

Hi all, my first wardrobe pic here.  I'm male, BTW.  I mostly get all dressed up when I'm going out to a club, but whenever I get something new, had to wear it today.
Ann Taylor top, Banana Republic pants.  Okay, I have really big feet, so until Louboutin comes in size 14, Predictions shoes.

You all look so glamorous!  Any suggestions or tips are very much appreciated.


----------



## kiwanja

Karen: I love your shoes! You should post a picture of all of your shoes together. 




Still can't get over these shoes


----------



## voodoo_mary

luella bartley for target tank top, marc skirt, joie jacket, etienne aigner shoes, rebecca minkoff bag


----------



## karenab

kiwanja said:


> Karen: I love your shoes! You should post a picture of all of your shoes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't get over these shoes


 
Actually thats something I'm working on!! 

OMG your platforms??!!! Guess what? I have a iphone pic of those after going to a shop in NY that sells them. I loved them so much I took a pic. LOL!!

and YOU have them!!!?


----------



## melissab

kiwanja said:


> Karen: I love your shoes! You should post a picture of all of your shoes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't get over these shoes



who makes these weapons of beauty!!???


----------



## annemerrick

LinaFelina said:


> Hi all, my first wardrobe pic here. I'm male, BTW. I mostly get all dressed up when I'm going out to a club, but whenever I get something new, had to wear it today.
> Ann Taylor top, Banana Republic pants. Okay, I have really big feet, so until Louboutin comes in size 14, Predictions shoes.
> 
> You all look so glamorous! Any suggestions or tips are very much appreciated.


 

You look great, and honestly if you hadn't have told us....I wouldn't have thought you were a man!  Mission accomplished!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

^ I agree. Craziness! When you first said that you were a man, I thought you were joking.


----------



## schadenfreude

^^ I agree! You look awesome.


----------



## NicolesCloset

A man ?  lol . you are a gorgeous woman


----------



## MACsarah

daniellat-

THATS A BEAUTIFUL JACKET! wow. you are amazing. it fits you very well, too


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

voodoo_mary said:


> luella bartley for target tank top, marc skirt, joie jacket, etienne aigner shoes, rebecca minkoff bag



Gorgeous, especially the skirt!


----------



## nessahhh

PHENOMENON said:


>



LOVE EVERYTHING! Where did you get your shoes and bag if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CRDS

these are mine


----------



## karenab

me on Wednesday:


----------



## brigadeiro

Rick Owens draped silk dress (pockets!!!) (better pic HERE)
Dries Van Noten beaded & sequinned sandals

Dressing it down for dinner with the girls tonight:




Rick Owens silk draped dress
Martin Margiela military merino wool knit cardigan
Dries Van Noten buckle sandals


----------



## Mia Bella

brigadeiro said:


> Rick Owens draped silk dress (pockets!!!) (better pic HERE)
> Dries Van Noten beaded & sequinned sandals



STUNNING dress and sandals!!  You look marvelous! I truly love it when dresses and skirts have pockets.


----------



## i_wona

LinaFelina said:


> Hi all, my first wardrobe pic here.  I'm male, BTW.  I mostly get all dressed up when I'm going out to a club, but whenever I get something new, had to wear it today.
> Ann Taylor top, Banana Republic pants.  Okay, I have really big feet, so until Louboutin comes in size 14, Predictions shoes.
> 
> You all look so glamorous!  Any suggestions or tips are very much appreciated.



ZOMG your face remind me so much of Missi Pyle!






Can't wait to see more of your outfits!


----------



## i_wona

voodoo_mary said:


> luella bartley for target tank top, marc skirt, joie jacket, etienne aigner shoes, rebecca minkoff bag



Beautiful beautiful beautiful! Love the shapes and colours *VM* (and the gorgeous legs help as well LOL).


----------



## stefaniarocks

Voodoo_mary...your skirt is amazing...love it!!






Kisses, Stefy


----------



## karenab

brigadeiro said:


> Rick Owens draped silk dress (pockets!!!) (better pic HERE)
> Dries Van Noten beaded & sequinned sandals
> 
> Dressing it down for dinner with the girls tonight:
> 
> Rick Owens silk draped dress
> Martin Margiela military merino wool knit cardigan
> Dries Van Noten buckle sandals


 
i WANT those shoes!!!


----------



## nessahhh

blazer - _wilfred_ / scarf - _random_ / shirt - _aa sexualitee_ / jeans -_ j brand _/ shoes -_ nine west_ / bag -_ mbmj_


----------



## plumaplomb

^ looooooooove that Marc bag!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

CRDS said:


> these are mine



beautiful!


----------



## PHENOMENON

voodoo_mary said:


> *PHENOMENON
> Lovely outfit!
> *





shalomjude said:


> Great outfit .. adore the shoes


Thank you so much!


i_wona said:


> LOL, you look *PHENOMEN*al (sorry, that was terrible). Love the shape of the skirt and the gladiators!


LOL, not so terrible at all thank you so much 


nessahhh said:


> LOVE EVERYTHING! Where did you get your shoes and bag if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! The shoes are by Sacha and the bag is from Zara.


----------



## meganfm

stefaniarocks said:


> Voodoo_mary...your skirt is amazing...love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kisses, Stefy



YOUR skirt is adorable!!  Where is that from?


----------



## nessahhh

plumaplomb said:


> ^ looooooooove that Marc bag!!



Thanks!



PHENOMENON said:


> Thanks! The shoes are by Sacha and the bag is from Zara.



Yeah I actually saw it at Zara today while I was rummaging for sales, and I thought that it looked familiar, so I bought it


----------



## voodoo_mary

tsumori chisato dress
  rsvp shoes
  vintage belt, Rebecca minkoff bag








  bcbg dress, vintage Mexican bag, nine west shoes


----------



## meganfm

nessahhh said:


> blazer - _wilfred_ / scarf - _random_ / shirt - _aa sexualitee_ / jeans -_ j brand _/ shoes -_ nine west_ / bag -_ mbmj_



Love the Wilfred blazer!  Is it the new one that doesn't button? (I love seeing other Vancouverites posting their outfits-I should really start doing so myself!)


----------



## mee4

*caroulemapoulen*: where can I find those rings?? I especially love the armour/pleated one and the flat/finger cast looking one (don't you love my descriptions...)


----------



## PHENOMENON

nessahhh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I actually saw it at Zara today while I was rummaging for sales, and I thought that it looked familiar, so I bought it


ah congrats on the great purchase


----------



## nessahhh

meganfm said:


> Love the Wilfred blazer!  Is it the new one that doesn't button? (I love seeing other Vancouverites posting their outfits-I should really start doing so myself!)



Yes you should! And yeah, it's the new blazer/shrug concoction and it's my most favorite purchase ever! I got it during the pre-sales...I wonder if they're going on sale during the summer though...


----------



## deeliciouz

nessahhh said:


> blazer - _wilfred_ / scarf - _random_ / shirt - _aa sexualitee_ / jeans -_ j brand _/ shoes -_ nine west_ / bag -_ mbmj_



I'm so ashamed to admit that I am too lazy to go in the MJ forum to find the style of your bag, so I figured I would just ask you straight out.  What's the style of your bag called? 

Everyone is looking great by the way!


----------



## i_wona

voodoo_mary said:


> tsumori chisato dress
> rsvp shoes
> vintage belt, Rebecca minkoff bag



Looooove this! Such a great shape and the design is just too cute and quirky.


----------



## quynh_1206

You have a great sense of style voodoo! I love it all!


----------



## meganfm

nessahhh said:


> Yes you should! And yeah, it's the new blazer/shrug concoction and it's my most favorite purchase ever! I got it during the pre-sales...I wonder if they're going on sale during the summer though...



It looks fabulous on you!  I was drooling over that blazer/shrug, but I'm going on vacation tomorrow so I couldn't afford to splurge   It's a really beautiful piece though-one of their best I think!


----------



## LinaFelina

annemerrick said:


> You look great, and honestly if you hadn't have told us....I wouldn't have thought you were a man! Mission accomplished!!


 


schadenfreude said:


> ^^ I agree! You look awesome.


 


NicolesCloset said:


> A man ? lol . you are a gorgeous woman


 


i_wona said:


> ZOMG your face remind me so much of Missi Pyle!
> Can't wait to see more of your outfits!


 
Thank you all SO much!  It means an awful lot to me.  OMG Missi Pyle! I think you just gave me my Halloween costume inspiration.

This is me today, I took the day off, so nothing too fancy, it's a miracle I even have shoes on.  Unknown top (kindly donated by my fiancee), NYDJ Jeans and Marion shoes.  Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> bcbg dress, vintage Mexican bag, nine west shoes





*OMG I LOVE THIS DRESS!!!!!!!!*  I's so classy and cute!!!!!!! You look great!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

me today, off to dr appointment.


----------



## vlore

LinaFelina said:


> Thank you all SO much!  It means an awful lot to me.  OMG Missi Pyle! I think you just gave me my Halloween costume inspiration.
> 
> This is me today, I took the day off, so nothing too fancy, it's a miracle I even have shoes on.  Unknown top (kindly donated by my fiancee), NYDJ Jeans and Marion shoes.  Have a wonderful weekend everyone!



You look great!!! And you seem to be such a sweet person...thanks for sharing w/ us!!!!


----------



## i_wona

LinaFelina said:


> OMG Missi Pyle! I think you just gave me my Halloween costume inspiration.


 
Halloween!! Well I definitely did not mean that you look scary in any way LOL  I think Missi Pyle is gorgeous!



LinaFelina said:


> This is me today, I took the day off, so nothing too fancy, it's a miracle I even have shoes on.  Unknown top (kindly donated by my fiancee), NYDJ Jeans and Marion shoes.  Have a wonderful weekend everyone!



Love that little tank top - it looks like liberty print. And I love that you nicked it from your fiancee - it's great when you find pieces that mean something, or that fit you to a tee but belonged to someone else. It's the whole concept behind the Boyfriend Shirt or Boyfriend Jeans, but this one really did belong to your SO!


----------



## nessahhh

deeliciouz said:


> I'm so ashamed to admit that I am too lazy to go in the MJ forum to find the style of your bag, so I figured I would just ask you straight out.  What's the style of your bag called?
> 
> Everyone is looking great by the way!



It's a Dr. Q Groovee Satchel in Portobello, one of my favorites!


----------



## Speedy_Lover

For outfit details, please check out my blog


----------



## brigadeiro

Mia Bella said:


> STUNNING dress and sandals!!  You look marvelous! I truly love it when dresses and skirts have pockets.



Aw, thank you _so_ much *Mia Bella*! I am a huge pocket fan too! 

Thanks *karenab*, your last outfit is stunning (as always), _love_ the blazer!


----------



## lilflobowl

Here's mine for today!




Top: Desigual
Jeans: Sass & Bide
Heels: Nine West
Bag: Miu Miu


----------



## ANL1

lilflobowl, I loooooove that bag and top! you look great!


----------



## LinaFelina

shoppinghabbit said:


> me today, off to dr appointment.
> View attachment 810807
> 
> View attachment 810806


 
Always love the TR's, especially with leopard print. Very cute!


----------



## LinaFelina

i_wona said:


> Halloween!! Well I definitely did not mean that you look scary in any way LOL  I think Missi Pyle is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that little tank top - it looks like liberty print. And I love that you nicked it from your fiancee - it's great when you find pieces that mean something, or that fit you to a tee but belonged to someone else. It's the whole concept behind the Boyfriend Shirt or Boyfriend Jeans, but this one really did belong to your SO!


 
LOL, I had not seen Missi outside of Galaxy Quest, so the idea popped into my head to buy a wig, some pointy ears and a jumpsuit for Halloween. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She is beautiful, thanks so much for the comparison!

It's a kick sometimes, I'll go out shopping, then come home and show her my purchases. A few days later she'll ask, "where's that nice shirt you bought me?"


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *ANL1*!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Outfit for today...


----------



## juicy_girl

lilflobowl said:


> Here's mine for today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Desigual
> Jeans: Sass & Bide
> Heels: Nine West
> Bag: Miu Miu




is that the small version of the bow?


----------



## jackie1128

here is mine for today:






sorry you can't really see much of my vest but there are gold studs
vest - h&m
tank - wilfred
jeans - marc by marc jacobs


----------



## arireyes

Out tonight


----------



## CoachGirl12

arireyes said:


> Out tonight


GORGEOUS! Love your HL dress!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

arireyes
love the color of your HL!
lilflobowl
cute bag


----------



## lilflobowl

*juicy_girl*, yups!
*arireyes*, you look great!
*voodoo_mary*, thanks! you haven't posted pics recently?


----------



## CRDS

My party wear


----------



## Deborah1986

_me today (sunday)_


----------



## CRDS

its pretty


----------



## nessahhh




----------



## shesnochill

^ That is GORGEOUS!~ *Love* the black bra with the lace cream cami!~


----------



## GhstDreamer

^^classy and chic!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

LinaFelina said:


> Always love the TR's, especially with leopard print. Very cute!




Thanks! LOVE these jeans!!!!!


----------



## nessahhh

thanks *annaversary* and *ghstdreamer*!


----------



## kiki119

1st post on this forum 
I gotta say everyone's grogeous outfits are inspiring me!!!!! thanks!!! 

here was my outfits today


----------



## HauteMama

CRDS said:


> My party wear



Beautiful dress! I love salwar kameez!


----------



## shesnochill

*kiki*!~ I love your dress!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

kiki- i'm lusting for your miumiu bag. its so pretty
today i'm celebrating my wedding anniversary with mr voodoomary!

















blumarine dress, dolce & gabbana shoes, vintage eel skin clutch, vintage cutout corset belt. does this outfit look better with or without a belt? its not supposed to be worn with a belt actually.

yesterday







kenzo outfit- skirt and tank top. slippers from hush puppies


----------



## voodoo_mary

valentino red tank, vintage wrap skirt, charles & keith slippers


----------



## shesnochill

*voodoomary*, gorgeous batch of outfits once again and as for the first dress, I like it without the belt   the eel skin clutch!!!~


----------



## lilflobowl

*voodoo_mary*, as usual you're looking faboolicious!!! I much prefer the first dress without the belt, but then again maybe if it's paired with a skinny belt it might be nicer?


----------



## karenab

Me in pink playing with my friend yesterday:

I re-worked my H&M dress . Both DIY tights are my friends. Emma Cook boots on me.


----------



## lilflobowl

those are really cute pics *karenab*!


----------



## pisdapisda79

ladydeluxe: who makes your gorgoeus bag, love it!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## quynh_1206

kiki119 said:


> 1st post on this forum
> I gotta say everyone's grogeous outfits are inspiring me!!!!! thanks!!!
> 
> here was my outfits today



This is gorgeous *KIKI*!!

And Miss *Voodooo* as always, you are too cute and stylish.


----------



## CRDS

HauteMama said:


> Beautiful dress! I love salwar kameez!



thank you. do you have any?


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Me today to head out shopping


----------



## LinaFelina

karenab said:


> Me in pink playing with my friend yesterday:
> 
> I re-worked my H&M dress . Both DIY tights are my friends. Emma Cook boots on me.



The cutest!  I love those wild tights.  Your photographer is great!  I love the way you are floating in the third photo. Fun!


----------



## annemerrick

shoppinghabbit said:


> Me today to head out shopping
> View attachment 813112



You look really good! Those jeans are very flattering!


----------



## lilflobowl

*pisdapisda79*, her bag is by Balenciaga.


----------



## ladydeluxe

pisdapisda79 said:


> ladydeluxe: who makes your gorgoeus bag, love it!




Thanks! My bag is from Balenciaga 2007. Hope that helps!


----------



## LaGiaconda

love your green dress!


voodoo_mary said:


> kiki- i'm lusting for your miumiu bag. its so pretty
> today i'm celebrating my wedding anniversary with mr voodoomary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blumarine dress, dolce & gabbana shoes, vintage eel skin clutch, vintage cutout corset belt. does this outfit look better with or without a belt? its not supposed to be worn with a belt actually.
> 
> yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenzo outfit- skirt and tank top. slippers from hush puppies


----------



## LaGiaconda

Such a cute scarf!  Love the bag with it!



nessahhh said:


> blazer - _wilfred_ / scarf - _random_ / shirt - _aa sexualitee_ / jeans -_ j brand _/ shoes -_ nine west_ / bag -_ mbmj_


----------



## CoachGirl12

shoppinghabbit said:


> Me today to head out shopping
> View attachment 813112


Loves it!!


----------



## kiki119

voodoo_mary: thank you!!!! I love my MM's   Happy Anniversary!!!!! that's is a beautiful dress! LOVE LOVE LOVE the clutch!

quynh_1206 & annaversary: thank you!!! so sweet of you guys!!!


karenab: always love your pics & outfits!


----------



## karenab

Thank you for the comments!! LinaFelina - that is my fave pic too!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

today- repeat outfit












james perse tshirt, coat and skirt - abyzz
shoes- banfi zambrelli
bag (carrying a different one) gryson skye


----------



## initialed




----------



## i_wona

LOVE THIS!!!







Looks like an ad for Chloe - you're friend has really captured that gorgeous, carefree spirit as well. Beautiful!


----------



## karenab

^^ Thank you. Yea she is SUCH a hoot to photograph. Anything goes with her which is what I love.

me on the weekend in Forever 21 heels. I lve these!! Super duper cheap (lets see how long before a heels snaps). Vest is from La Rock. Tshirt is Urban Outfitters. Shorts are DIY.


----------



## kelbell35

voodoo_mary said:


> james perse tshirt, coat and skirt - abyzz
> shoes- banfi zambrelli
> bag (carrying a different one) gryson skye




I'm in _LOVE_ with those shoes!!  You look great


----------



## Elissabeta

Hello Girls , i try today my dress for coming event ...I am very happy to hear you opinion.  Sorry but i am new member so  will take a while  to discover how to works with the pictures , so i  put the  picture to avatar and also  add the link . its blue BCBGMaxazaria runway dress ( the dress is not coming with the belt , I try my own option wich works better with wide fabrics belt) . I is size 0 and still to big an me , do you think i suposed to alternate or returned ???? 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4iGfMRyaW7s/R6TXkFKnSJI/AAAAAAAABSg/SvWEfORdXgM/s400/bcbg-fall-2008--1.jpg


----------



## initialed




----------



## shalomjude

^^ Great outfit .. love your jacket


----------



## initialed

*shalomjude* - Thank you!


----------



## littlefish

Everyone looks gorgeous here!

dress: ZARA
Boyfriend jacket: ZARA
shoes: Stuart Weitzman


----------



## chaussurewhore

polka dots.


----------



## quynh_1206

littlefish said:


> Everyone looks gorgeous here!
> 
> dress: ZARA
> Boyfriend jacket: ZARA
> shoes: Stuart Weitzman


This dress is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

littlefish that dress is gorg!


----------



## karenab

Batwing top: American Apparel. Fringe skirt: Topshop. Boots: Jeffrey Campbell


----------



## butterfly36029

*Kiki* I want your legs!!!!!!!



kiki119 said:


> 1st post on this forum
> I gotta say everyone's grogeous outfits are inspiring me!!!!! thanks!!!
> 
> here was my outfits today


----------



## voodoo_mary

yesterday

and

today


----------



## tehkatt

Where is that dress and top from? You look gorgeous!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

voo doo that dress is gorg!!Where is it from?


----------



## ladydeluxe

Outfit in my favorite colors!











Have a great weekend ahead! xx


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Voodoo~ pretty dresses!


----------



## quynh_1206

ladydeluxe said:


> Outfit in my favorite colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead! xx



Great pic and outfit!

*Voodoo~ *Please let me know where you got that dress also.


----------



## QueenCoco

ladydeluxe said:


> Outfit in my favorite colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead! xx


 

I love the blazer! Where from?


----------



## yumixpeach

margaritaxmix said:


> Me today!




aswww love your sweatshirt~!


----------



## littlefish

dress: Calvin Klein Jeans


----------



## shesnochill

I am so in love with this H&M denim vest I got for $10.. .










Wore it with this AA tube dress last night for dinner.


----------



## ladydeluxe

QueenCoco said:


> I love the blazer! Where from?



Thanks! It's from Zara.


----------



## initialed




----------



## shalomjude

^^ great outfit and I still love those shoes


----------



## sheanabelle

outfits from last week...testing out my new RM. 






mike & chris eliseo jacket
LNA vneck
jbrand pencil jeans






LNA vneck
A&F jeans 






madewell cardigan
joie dress


----------



## Saray

_Thursday outfit:
Dress Urban Outfitters
Shoes  Lanvin
Bag  Givenchy_


----------



## initialed

*shalomjude* - Thank you!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I've missed a couple days so here are my outfits for the past few days


----------



## GhstDreamer

shoppinghabbit: love that pretty floral skirt on you! The heels match perfectly with the outfit!

Saray: That is a cute plaid dress! 

My outfit today:


----------



## shoppinghabbit

GhstDreamer said:


> shoppinghabbit: love that pretty floral skirt on you! The heels match perfectly with the outfit!
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Skirt was actually a thrift store find! (it was new with tags!!! LOL) couldn't pass it up fit me perfect.
> And the shoes believe it or not from Rue 21
> And are super comfy, I get many complements on them.
> 
> 
> O and I'm drooling over your gucci!!! I want one!


----------



## initialed




----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me and my broke PS1.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

me today


----------



## shoppinghabbit

O and what I am wearing tomorrow, sense I wont be around to show it tomorrow


----------



## GhstDreamer

initialed: What a cool and unique top! I've never seen anything like that!

shoppinghabbit: Very pretty blue dress and your first outfit is very classy and casual at the same time.

caroul: cute sandals! I like the way those kinds of sandals look good on others but seem odd on my feet (then again I have very small feet).


----------



## kiki119

my new favorite shirt from Zara... I can bring my cat, Hayden with me all the time now!!


----------



## jO07

My outfit for the day! 
Harem jumpsuit local brand
Shawl from Zara
Shoes from Aerosoles


----------



## Miss 2 A

jO07 said:


> My outfit for the day!
> Harem jumpsuit local brand
> Shawl from Zara
> Shoes from Aerosoles



I LOVE your harem jump suite!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's outfit when I went out for lunch.

Boss Black top
Michael Kors double platforms
no name brand jeans
Not in the picture was the same boston sukey bag


----------



## yumixpeach

i_wona said:


> Loooove this dress - so gorgeous! Another fantastic outfit.



model behavior >_~


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## vkal

kiki119 said:


> my new favorite shirt from Zara... I can bring my cat, Hayden with me all the time now!!


Wow kiki ur t shirt is sooo cute!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## 336

That's me atm going through my wardrobe


----------



## jen_sparro

Love the Alannah Hill cardi


----------



## steffe

outfit to a pool party at our friend's house on 4th July.

Top: Just Cavali
shoes: Tod's
bermuda: AG
white messenger bag: shanghaitang

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gHxJqNGG5ro/SlC3hkg7ryI/AAAAAAAAADk/2BcuC1I-3VQ/s1600-h/IMG_7508.jpg


----------



## GhstDreamer

steffe: perfect pool party outfit!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's short lived outfit - I had pizza and dropped a slice on my dress.

BCBG dress
MK platforms


----------



## smvida

GhstDreamer said:


> Today's short lived outfit - I had pizza and dropped a slice on my dress.
> 
> BCBG dress
> MK platforms


*GhstDreamer*,
I like the contrast of the blue dress and red platforms- very 4th of July- but you're in BC, right?


----------



## smvida

my first post in this thread...

Anthropologie Kerchief dress, Old Navy pointelle cardigan, Gucci interlocking G drawstring and Melissa short boot by Frye.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^CUTE Outfit!  I want your Gucci bag!


----------



## GhstDreamer

smvida: love that gucci bag! Beautiful pattern on your dress!

Nope I'm not from BC (I should visit there though) - I live in a small town in Ontario.  I have American friends though and I like shopping in the US!!! lol


----------



## QueenCoco

PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## hairsprayhead

PHENOMENON said:


>



WHOA!  Great outfit!  May I ask where you got the skirt and the blazer from?


----------



## hairsprayhead

steffe said:


> outfit to a pool party at our friend's house on 4th July.
> 
> Top: Just Cavali
> shoes: Tod's
> bermuda: AG
> white messenger bag: shanghaitang
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gHxJqNGG5ro/SlC3hkg7ryI/AAAAAAAAADk/2BcuC1I-3VQ/s1600-h/IMG_7508.jpg



What a great outfit!  I love how the shoes look with the jeans- so casual, yet still so chic.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ghstdreamer: thanks a lot! I love them. I have very small feet too, they are a 36.  I love your blue dress.


----------



## brigadeiro

Vintage coat 
Metallicus grey marle stockings
Chloe Silverado wedges


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Lovely outfit...the coat is fabulous.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## .jourdyn.

PHENOMENON said:


>


 
Haven't been on here in a while so I have some catching up to do. 

I'll start here *PHENOMENON *your outfit is super cute! I love your blazer and skirt, absolutely gorgeous.

May I ask where did you get your blazer & skirt from? TIA!


----------



## .jourdyn.

voodoo_mary said:


>


 
This is such a cute dress, may I ask where you got it from? TIA!


----------



## .jourdyn.

ladydeluxe said:


> Outfit in my favorite colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead! xx


 
I really like your outfit, it is simply amazing! I especially love your blazer. 
What brand is your watch? Thanks!


----------



## nessahhh




----------



## shoppinghabbit

Me yesterday, running around town and then casual dinner with family.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

steffe said:


> outfit to a pool party at our friend's house on 4th July.
> 
> Top: Just Cavali
> shoes: Tod's
> bermuda: AG
> white messenger bag: shanghaitang
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gHxJqNGG5ro/SlC3hkg7ryI/AAAAAAAAADk/2BcuC1I-3VQ/s1600-h/IMG_7508.jpg


 

Hello friend  Looking good!


----------



## PHENOMENON

hairsprayhead said:


> WHOA! Great outfit! May I ask where you got the skirt and the blazer from?





.jourdyn. said:


> Haven't been on here in a while so I have some catching up to do.
> 
> I'll start here PHENOMENON your outfit is super cute! I love your blazer and skirt, absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> May I ask where did you get your blazer & skirt from? TIA!



Thanks girls, the skirt is from H&M Trend and the blazer is from Zara .


----------



## GhstDreamer

nessahhh: love that skirt with the jacket!


----------



## BasketballCourt

*brigadeiro*, I absolutely love your outfit! Gorgeous coat, and I've been looking for shoes like those. 

*voodoo_mary*, that dress is adorable. 

*ladydeluxe*, love the blazer!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Now me today!!!


----------



## donmi

Good day ladies!!
Here's me a few days ago


----------



## nessahhh

GhstDreamer said:


> nessahhh: love that skirt with the jacket!



thanks! I just got it recently and I love it!


----------



## ladydeluxe

.jourdyn. said:


> I really like your outfit, it is simply amazing! I especially love your blazer.
> What brand is your watch? Thanks!



Thank you sweetie! The brand of my watch is Toywatch. HTH!


----------



## ladydeluxe

My outfit today


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^I LOVE that bag! Who makes it?


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Thank you!!  No brand actually, it's a gift from my boyfriend who got it from one of the little shops. Sorry I can't help much!


----------



## NicolesCloset

lady deluxe love love your whole outfit!! What are your sandals?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Thank you!!  No brand actually, it's a gift from my boyfriend who got it from one of the little shops. Sorry I can't help much!



Oh, no it's ok!! Top Shop has a similar bag that I've been eying.


----------



## initialed




----------



## GhstDreamer

My outfit today to drop off my car at the shop (I know it's a glamorous place to be...lol). It's a dress but most people thinks it's a top and a skirt.


----------



## melissab

nessahhh said:


> thanks! I just got it recently and I love it!



aritzia or AA??


----------



## nessahhh

melissab said:


> aritzia or AA??



Aritzia! It was on sale too!


----------



## vaclav

I am wearing the, same since, Sunday but now it's more wrinkle


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Love, the wrinkle, effect...!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Must find, out who makes these, pants, I must!




vaclav said:


> I am wearing the, same since, Sunday but now it's more wrinkle


----------



## melissab

nessahhh said:


> Aritzia! It was on sale too!



what I would give to have just 5 grand to drop in that store...


----------



## CRDS

here is mine


----------



## voodoo_mary

alldressedup top, patrizia pepe skirt, lilica shoes, marc patchwork denim jacket, vintage bag








knitted vest from SPY by henry lau, jeans by acne, shoes are pour la victoire, bag - RM


----------



## wis3ly

voodoo_mary said:


> alldressedup top, patrizia pepe skirt, lilica shoes, marc patchwork denim jacket, vintage bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitted vest from SPY by henry lau, jeans by acne, shoes are pour la victoire, bag - RM


 
Fabulous! How tall are you? Your legs seem to never end.


----------



## i_wona

^ I agree, love those legs! *VM* you are effortlessly elegant.


----------



## lilflobowl

lousy quality picture from my Blackberry; I wore this a couple of days ago when I was in Tokyo





Top & blazer: Zara
Skirt: Mango
Boots: Coach
Handbag: Miu Miu


----------



## Zombie Girl

^ Cute outfit *lilflobowl*...LOVE the boots!!


----------



## dancer1

Black linen dress
Michael Kors Luggage Wedges
LV Neverfull PM (not shown)


----------



## envyme

I agree!!



i_wona said:


> ^ I agree, love those legs! *VM* you are effortlessly elegant.


----------



## chaussurewhore

noir.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks* Zombie Girl*!!

everyone looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

today:


----------



## brigadeiro

Chloe jewelled striped top 
David Lawrence navy wool man-style cuffed pants 
Dries Van Noten patent grey wedges


----------



## karenab

what i had on over the 4th of July (one of the things):

Dress: New York Street vendor.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

voodoo mary LOVE those outfits!!!


Here is me today, to go grocery shopping.
bcbg skirt
maurices tank
vest from ross
Maurizio Taiuti bag
mossiomo flats


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Karenab I simply love your tie dyed dress.


----------



## Lanier

*Voom dress*


----------



## annemerrick

karenab said:


> what i had on over the 4th of July (one of the things):
> 
> Dress: New York Street vendor.


 
Love this so much!!!!


----------



## daphodill84

Gorgeous outfits!! I LOVE the vest.. you have amazing style!



voodoo_mary said:


> alldressedup top, patrizia pepe skirt, lilica shoes, marc patchwork denim jacket, vintage bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knitted vest from SPY by henry lau, jeans by acne, shoes are pour la victoire, bag - RM


----------



## pearlisthegurl

My outfit (sorry phone pictures are horrendous)

$3 mens cardigan from pacsun.(ive learned that mens are always cheaper)
$10 tank from delias (says I love peace in french)
$5 puff skirt from h&m


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Karen I love your tie dye dress looks comfy!


----------



## Kim1980

karenab said:


> me on Wednesday:



Hey Karenab! you look great here! can you pls tell me where your tshirt is from? and are you using a larger size, I love how it looks! thanks!


----------



## karenab

^^^ T is from American Apparel in a larger size so it fits deliberately oversized.

Thanks for the comments everyone!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

My outfit from the 4th, im in the yellow


----------



## CoachGirl12

SLCsocialite said:


> My outfit from the 4th, im in the yellow


oooo love the outfit, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## smvida

love the contrast of the yellow dress and gray cardi! love your sandals!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

me today, Know i Just wore this skirt but I love it!!!


----------



## smvida

^^that's a pretty skirt!  love the colors and patterns


----------



## shoppinghabbit

thanks! I love it because I can wear it with a tank or tee for day or dress it up for evening.


----------



## initialed




----------



## voodoo_mary




----------



## GhstDreamer

voodoo: lovely dress and I love how you match a green cardigan with it!

shoppinghabbit: I always wear stuff repeatedly if I like it too! That's why I can never do a full rotation of my clothes!


----------



## CoachGirl12

voodoo_mary said:


>


Love the outfit, very cute!


----------



## nordia5

SLCsocialite said:


> My outfit from the 4th, im in the yellow



 that outfit, you should blog!


----------



## MissIndependent

Sushi-night with some girlfriends tonight


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Very cute outfit and hottt shoes, babe! 

Here's my outfit a few days back where I attended my best friend's graduation.

Featuring Lanvin tee, tie dye skinny jeans, Chanel bag and shoes











Have a great weekend!


----------



## lolitakali

karenab said:


> what i had on over the 4th of July (one of the things):
> 
> Dress: New York Street vendor.




Wow!  love it.


----------



## kelbell35

MissIndependent said:


> Sushi-night with some girlfriends tonight




Love the shoes!!  What brand are they?


----------



## MissIndependent

kelbell35 said:


> Love the shoes!!  What brand are they?



Bianco


----------



## kelbell35

MissIndependent said:


> Bianco



Thanks  They are gorgeous and look great with your outfit!


----------



## svitur1

love the coat!


----------



## MissIndependent

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks  They are gorgeous and look great with your outfit!



Thanks


----------



## GhstDreamer

MissIndependent: Love those shoes with your outfit!

Today's outfit:


----------



## RedDuchess

Not sure what I'm wearing today, either a terry JC sweatsuit, a T-Skinny jeans and Cardigan, or a shirt dress, I'm headed to Egypt so I'll decide closer to the flight


----------



## steffe

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hello friend  Looking good!


 
thank you *Fabulousity*. 

I am fading away from tpf since i decided to blog. 

you are very welcome to visit my blog for more pictures.


----------



## steffe

GhstDreamer said:


> steffe: perfect pool party outfit!


 
thank you! I love your comfortable chic blue dress on 4th July. 

p.s. pizza stain could be easily removed by Tides or a good stain remover.


----------



## steffe

hairsprayhead said:


> What a great outfit! I love how the shoes look with the jeans- so casual, yet still so chic.


 
thank you *Hairsprayhead*.


----------



## steffe

*Littlefish*, i love you r in your black sheath dress outfit in your beautiful garden.


----------



## karenab

me yesterday: 

Zara boots. F21 bag and F21 jacket (I added spikes to the jacket and a long chain to the bag).


----------



## eliza

^ Karen, the spikes on the jacket are killer. you have such a great eye.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Here's an outfit featuring my new gladiator sandals from Saks' sale!


----------



## brigadeiro

Spijkers en Spijkers grey kimono-sleeved coat
Dries Van Noten patent grey wedge sneakers


----------



## GhstDreamer

^love love love that beautiful coat!!! It must be the kimono sleeves!

karenab: really liked the way you modified that simple jacket - it's very edgy and I liked how you match brown with black. I like that combo even though some people hate black and brown together.

ladydeluxe: chic and casual...


----------



## shoppinghabbit

today


----------



## voodoo_mary

brigadeiro the coat is beautiful


----------



## shoppinghabbit

rue 21 tank
ross sweater vest
guess jeans
Jessica Simpson shoes


----------



## pchan2802

Everyone's looking great!Here is me today!


----------



## pisdapisda79

shoppinghabbit: love the color of that blue dress it's gorgeous & you look great!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

pisdapisda79 said:


> shoppinghabbit: love the color of that blue dress it's gorgeous & you look great!



thanks! It's super soft! and comfy


----------



## kelbell35

karenab said:


> me yesterday:
> 
> Zara boots. F21 bag and F21 jacket (I added spikes to the jacket and a long chain to the bag).



Love it! Especially those shoes...


----------



## kelbell35

ladydeluxe said:


> Here's an outfit featuring my new gladiator sandals from Saks' sale!




You are definitely rocking those gladiators!! They are fabulous!!


----------



## yoglood

pchan2802 said:


> Everyone's looking great!Here is me today!



pchan! I've missed your outfits! 
looking great as usual


----------



## Martina_Italy

PHENOMENON said:


>



Great outfit!! I love the blazer and the skirt..and you've got killer legs!


----------



## Martina_Italy

shoppinghabbit said:


> Now me today!!!
> 
> View attachment 820374




I like this dress! Who is it by?


----------



## Martina_Italy

Lanier said:


> *Voom dress*




Wow, you look so chic!


----------



## ladydeluxe

kelbell35 said:


> You are definitely rocking those gladiators!! They are fabulous!!



Thank you for your sweet comment!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

voodoo_mary said:


>


 
Love this dress. It is so cute and a perfect style for summer!


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


>




I love this dress..you always wear great outfits!!!


----------



## karenab

AA dress: H&M blazer on clearance for $20. DIY studded boots. Bag Alexander Wang. Fedora, thrift shop.


----------



## lizz

Ann Taylor Loft dress, Teva sandals, Valentino red patent Maison tote.


----------



## pchan2802

yoglood said:


> pchan! I've missed your outfits!
> looking great as usual




Aaah...Thanks!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on when I went shopping today


----------



## Here Comes Mish

Can I gush on all of you ladies for a moment?!  

I have thoroughly enjoyed perusing this thread and seeing all of the wonderful outfits you create!  Very inspiring!  I love clothes too, but seem to have trouble piecing things together.  I end up buying entire outfits at one place and then those pieces don't work (or so I think) with other pieces in my closet.  You've all given me many ideas and I intend to "play" in my closet later.  What a fun thread and a gorgeous group of ladies!!!

Michelle


----------



## kweenovharts

PHENOMENON said:


>


OMG this outfit is gorgeous. It looks like a Barbie outfit. Love it


----------



## Samia

Everyone looks great!


----------



## pchan2802

For today!


----------



## annemerrick

lizz said:


> Ann Taylor Loft dress, Teva sandals, Valentino red patent Maison tote.


 

I keep coming back to this photo.  I really love this whole outfit!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

steffe said:


> thank you *Fabulousity*.
> 
> I am fading away from tpf since i decided to blog.
> 
> you are very welcome to visit my blog for more pictures.


 

You're very welcome! I am now following your blog


----------



## Laaa

*i wishh i knew how to coordinate an outfit like the people on here. i just bung on whatever is at the top of my drawer + thats me for the day. usually its something that clashes. but heyy, clashing colours are good + unique, or not  help!!*


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Me tonight


----------



## pearlisthegurl

shoppinghabbit said:


> Me tonight
> 
> View attachment 829534
> 
> 
> View attachment 829535



looking good!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

thanks


----------



## PHENOMENON

Martina_Italy said:


> Great outfit!! I love the blazer and the skirt..and you've got killer legs!





kweenovharts said:


> OMG this outfit is gorgeous. It looks like a Barbie outfit. Love it



Thanks so much!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Still recovering from my wisdom tooth removal :boxing:.


----------



## sammydoll

*Going to see the new Woody Allen movie )*

Ogle tube dress
Belt by Ibisco (bought at Saks years ago)
Necklace by Tarina Tarantino
Bow by Tarina Tarantino
Givenchy wedges
Badgley Mischka eyeglasses
Balenciaga 2005 Caramel Work
Pucci Scarf (on bag)


----------



## shopalot

Fabulous outfit *Sammydoll*!


----------



## pchan2802

sammydoll said:


>



You look great!


----------



## annemerrick

Sammy....I hope this comes out right!!  Have you lost weight???  You are looking especially fabulous!


----------



## frostedcouture

PHENOMENON said:


> Still recovering from my wisdom tooth removal :boxing:.



i absolutely love the skirt and simple baggy top combination. Where is the skirt from? you look great


----------



## ladydeluxe

Dinner outfit  

T by Alexander Wang dress, Theory satin blazer Louboutin heels, YSL Y-Mail clutch


----------



## shoppinghabbit

GOing to a friends for dinner

It was fun!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

Laaa said:


> *i wishh i knew how to coordinate an outfit like the people on here. i just bung on whatever is at the top of my drawer + thats me for the day. usually its something that clashes. but heyy, clashing colours are good + unique, or not  help!!*



   ^ I totally do that all the time! My drawers are too deep with clothes, and sometimes after a late nite, I wake up in the morning too exhausted to go digging into my drawers for that perfect white top. So I just grab whatever is:
  - clean
  - not too wrinkly
  - sort of fits the look I was going for


most times i end up with one-pieces. like dresses.


  i wore yellow twice in a row... last weekend







  walter pleated "pumpkin" dress. aigner shoes

  castle starr dress






















  3.1 phillip lim top, dkny pants, paul and joe sister shoes, Alexander mcqueen jacket
  vintage patchwork bag.


----------



## sammydoll

shopalot- thanks!!

pchan2802- why thank you! 

annemerrick- You almost made my choke on my sugar free popsicle! lol.. If i've lost weight it's only a couple lbs.. since being on tpf i've worked really hard at recovering from an eating disorder and have thus gained weight over the years.. which is really hard for me to deal with at times.. but either way- thank you SO much!  It might be the way i'm wearing my hair here *shrugs* 33


----------



## LinaFelina

*sammydoll*, LOVE the butterfly necklace with that outfit, you look beautiful!


----------



## Martina_Italy

ladydeluxe said:


> Dinner outfit
> 
> T by Alexander Wang dress, Theory satin blazer Louboutin heels, YSL Y-Mail clutch




I love the outfit and the pic.. It looks like the ad pics you find on magazines!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sammydoll~ I love that butterfly necklace, where's it from?


----------



## sammydoll

^^ Thanks!  It's Tarina Tarantino.

http://www.tarinatarantino.com/productcart/pc/mac_viewPrd.asp?idcategory=0&idproduct=8789

^^ here's the link )


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Or maybe it is the belt Sammy. It is cinching your waist in!  Either way....you look fantastic.  I hope I didn't offend you


----------



## sammydoll

Oh, yeah.. maybe the belt.  I do have a very small waist... but yeah, thank you.. i'm just really sensitive about weight matters, always thinking about it, etc.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Martina_Italy said:


> I love the outfit and the pic.. It looks like the ad pics you find on magazines!!!



Thank you my dear!!!


----------



## chanelbaby

ladydeluxe said:


> Dinner outfit
> 
> T by Alexander Wang dress, Theory satin blazer Louboutin heels, YSL Y-Mail clutch


 

You could so be a Singapore IT girl!


----------



## Here Comes Mish

voodoo_mary said:


> ^ I totally do that all the time! My drawers are too deep with clothes, and sometimes after a late nite, I wake up in the morning too exhausted to go digging into my drawers for that perfect white top. So I just grab whatever is:
> - clean
> - not too wrinkly
> - sort of fits the look I was going for
> 
> 
> most times i end up with one-pieces. like dresses.
> 
> 
> i wore yellow twice in a row... last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walter pleated "pumpkin" dress. aigner shoes
> 
> castle starr dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 phillip lim top, dkny pants, paul and joe sister shoes, Alexander mcqueen jacket
> vintage patchwork bag.



Seriously, you are my new fashion icon!  You have the most fabulous pieces, shoes, bags, etc.  I drool over every outfit!


----------



## Dashing Chloe

Hello lovely ladies.

I have been lurking in these thread for some time now.  I was starting to feel like a perv, a Peeping Tom. LOL

Here is my first contribution:






Yellow Boyfriend Tee, Mossimo, Target.
Brown Leather Peace Buckle Belt, Mossimo Supply Co., Target.
BDG Destroyed Denim Boyfriend Shorts, Urban Outfitters.
Studded High Leg Gladiators, Topshop.com.

Please excuse my wide rectangular shape and thick unruly hair.


----------



## chaussurewhore

louboutin mad marys, and krelwear.


----------



## seaotta

Burberry jelly flats
I just looked at the jeans brand and its unreadable. I've had them forever.
Arizona jean company shirt from AGES ago.
and purple sweater from macys.

bad picture =/ I think my camera has had it.


----------



## ladydeluxe

chanelbaby said:


> You could so be a Singapore IT girl!



LOL, thanks for the flattering words sweetheart but no, I don't think so! Singapore's such a fashionable city!


----------



## twdavis

Dashing Chloe said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> I have been lurking in these thread for some time now.  I was starting to feel like a perv, a Peeping Tom. LOL
> 
> Here is my first contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Boyfriend Tee, Mossimo, Target.
> Brown Leather Peace Buckle Belt, Mossimo Supply Co., Target.
> BDG Destroyed Denim Boyfriend Shorts, Urban Outfitters.
> Studded High Leg Gladiators, Topshop.com.
> 
> Please excuse my wide rectangular shape and thick unruly hair.




LOVE your sandals!!!!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Heres me yesterday was to busy to get on here.
sorry hair wasn't don yet. LOL


----------



## GhstDreamer

voodoo mary: there is nothing that doesn't look amazing on you!!!

chaussurewhore: hot CLs!

ladydeluxe: love the contrasting red clutch and heels with the LBD. That outfit looks fantastic on you.

shoppinghabbit: Don't worry your hair looks fine - nice casual outfit.

Here's mine today (I'll have to change into something warmer later - didn't realize that it's sooo cool. The weather has been odd around here lately. Usually it's in the high 90's but it's been like in the 60's - 70's lately).






I've been carrying the heck out of this tote since I got at the anniversary sale!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

GhstDreamer  love your dress!! Very cute!!!

Here is me for today, Just hanging out with my little boy today. (very casual)
Rue 21 tank over Maurices Tank with lace
Rue 21 shoes
Apollo capri's 




He also insisted I take his pic of his outfit like I did mine LOL. So i figured i'd share
Kids connection shirt
Ralph Lauren shorts
Spiderman flip flops


----------



## ladydeluxe

Thanks *GhstDreamer*! Nice Burberry!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks shoppinghabbit and ladydeluxe!

shoppinghabbit: your son is soo cute! His spiderman flip flops are radical


----------



## seaotta

GhstDreamer said:


> voodoo mary: there is nothing that doesn't look amazing on you!!!
> 
> chaussurewhore: hot CLs!
> 
> ladydeluxe: love the contrasting red clutch and heels with the LBD. That outfit looks fantastic on you.
> 
> shoppinghabbit: Don't worry your hair looks fine - nice casual outfit.
> 
> Here's mine today (I'll have to change into something warmer later - didn't realize that it's sooo cool. The weather has been odd around here lately. Usually it's in the high 90's but it's been like in the 60's - 70's lately).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been carrying the heck out of this tote since I got at the anniversary sale!




I saw that Burberry at the anniversary sale and they only had one left. I should've snagged it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^At the Nordies I go to, they were sold out during the first week of the presale. When I picked mine up on Tuesday, there were a couple of women who were asking the SA to do store transfer of the bag.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I want a burberry so bad! I forgot the name of the one I want


----------



## Dukeprincess

Going out for dinner in my eBay maxi dress and Tory Burch Ali sandals.


----------



## voodoo_mary

sweetees dress, vintage bag


----------



## steffe

my outfit of the day was about a tailor made silk blouse.
shoes: Fendi;
bag: Giuseppe Zanotti
city shorts: TB;


IMG_7693.jpg (image)

IMG_7709.jpg (image)


----------



## chunkymonkey

voodoo_mary said:


> sweetees dress, vintage bag



gorgeous dress! you look stunning in it.  Where is it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Meta

I found this long skirt at a thrift store today but I bought it to be worn as a dress.


----------



## Miss 2 A

weN84 said:


> I found this long skirt at a thrift store today but I bought it to be worn as a dress.



LOVE this, I was looking at it and thought it looked so cool how the top button was left open, but when you said it was a skirt I thought CREATIVE!


----------



## Here Comes Mish

Miss2A, love it!  Very creative.  Love the top button being left open!


----------



## Miss 2 A

Here Comes Mish said:


> Miss2A, love it!  Very creative.  Love the top button being left open!



Oh I can't take credit for it, hehe, I was only replying to wen84's gorgeous outfit


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Everyone's looking good! keep em coming..

For outfit details, please check out my blog..


----------



## hairsprayhead

I post most of these on mah blog, but just in case someone hasn't seen them yet...









Dress- Stewart + Brown
Necklace - Simply Vera by Vera Wang 
Pumps- J Crew
Clutch- Kooba!





Top - J Crew Grenada Palms Halter
Pants - Joe's Jeans Petite Provocateurs in Vincent
Bangles- Forever 21
Shoes- Go Jane Cheapies





Dress- Mummy Dress by the lovely Vera (Gruhche on Etsy!)
Shoes- Go Jane


----------



## FancyPants

^You look absolutely gorgeous! LOVE LOVE LOVE your mummy dress!it's divine  Too bad it's sold out...


----------



## brigadeiro

*hairsprayhead* - that last pic/dress is pure HOTNESS!





Stella McCartney silk striped dress over
Nicholas K Chandler wool jersey dress
Chloe Silverado Wedges


----------



## Meta

Miss 2 A said:


> LOVE this, I was looking at it and thought it looked so cool how the top button was left open, but when you said it was a skirt I thought CREATIVE!



 for your lovely comment! 

*Here Comes Mish*, Miss 2A was referring to me but thanks!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

weN84 said:


> I found this long skirt at a thrift store today but I bought it to be worn as a dress.


 

I love this.  So creative.  I will be going to a thrift store to find a cool skirt that I can wear as a dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*HairSpray* your photos are gorgeous!


----------



## Meta

cowleyjennifer said:


> I love this.  So creative.  I will be going to a thrift store to find a cool skirt that I can wear as a dress.



 for your compliment! Good luck and have fun thrift store shopping! Am glad to have inspired you.


----------



## sesrup

Can't believe I'm just now checking out this thread! *Great outfits ladies!* I see the blog links on your siggiesI love following fashon related blog. I'm going to follow you guys, I need inspiration!


----------



## voodoo_mary

chunky monkey
i bought the dress from ebay


----------



## sophiae888

cute dress that you made from a skirt. when i saw that pic i was wondering where you got your dress from. so cute and creative


----------



## voodoo_mary

speedy lover- cute skirt













corey lynn calter dress, pour la victoire shoes


----------



## nessahhh

during a rainy/windy-ish day


----------



## meganfm

nessahhh said:


> during a rainy/windy-ish day



LOL I was going to say "When has it been raining?" but then I read your blog and realized that photo was from a while ago.  I can't imagine wearing Mackage in this heat!

Love the outfit btw, the Nev looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Samia

*hairsprayhead * , great pics and love your outfits!


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Thanks voodoo_mary!


----------



## Meta

sophiae888 said:


> cute dress that you made from a skirt. when i saw that pic i was wondering where you got your dress from. so cute and creative


----------



## envyme

*HAIRSPRAYHEAD*, you look fantastic in all 3 photos!! The white dress is TDF!

BTW, I need to relocate to your neck of the woods. It seems so tranquil!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

voodoo_mary said:


> sweetees dress, vintage bag


 

Love this dress so pretty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sammydoll said:


> ^^ Thanks! It's Tarina Tarantino.
> 
> : :  T A R I N A   T A R A N T I N O  : :
> 
> ^^ here's the link )


 

thanks Doll


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

weN84 said:


> I found this long skirt at a thrift store today but I bought it to be worn as a dress.


 
Love it! would have never thought it to be a skirt


----------



## luckyblonde3295

hairsprayhead said:


> I post most of these on mah blog, but just in case someone hasn't seen them yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress- Stewart + Brown
> Necklace - Simply Vera by Vera Wang
> Pumps- J Crew
> Clutch- Kooba!


 
I love that Kooba clutch, do you happen to know the style name of it?


----------



## PHENOMENON

frostedcouture said:


> i absolutely love the skirt and simple baggy top combination. Where is the skirt from? you look great


thanks hun! The skirt is by Sass & Bide.


----------



## mzshirls

*Voodoomary* and *Wen84* i really love your outfits!! very creative wen84!! i never would have thought to do something like that!!!

Here is my casual outfit to grab some coffee..


----------



## TenYearsGone

mzshirls said:


> *Voodoomary* and *Wen84* i really love your outfits!! very creative wen84!! i never would have thought to do something like that!!!
> 
> Here is my casual outfit to grab some coffee..



I love the outfit. Where's everything from?


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Heres me sunday



And me today


----------



## initialed




----------



## annemerrick

Shoppinghabit....I love the Sunday dress!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

annemerrick said:


> Shoppinghabit....I love the Sunday dress!



thanks. I added a tank under for church! lol but looks so much prettier without the tank under! It's a London times dress


----------



## shoppinghabbit

going topick up my son from grandmas


----------



## Cookieâ¥

*It's the first time I post..*
*That's my outfit - Sunday evening.*

*http://i28.tinypic.com/2efm4xt.jpg*


----------



## quynh_1206

Love you sandals Cookie! May I ask where you got them? Thanks.

Wen84~ that's very creative and it looks great on you


----------



## Cookieâ¥

quynh_1206 said:


> Love you sandals Cookie! May I ask where you got them? Thanks.


 
*Thanks a lot! *-**
*They're from CURTY ISLAND, I bought them here in Italy..*


----------



## shaurin

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I love that Kooba clutch, do you happen to know the style name of it?


 
^I actually have that same clutch (same color too).  It is called the Josie.  It came in a bunch of different colors (rose, black).  I don't remember the name of the tan color though.


----------



## voodoo_mary

today
today i'm wearing my new trench dress that has removable sleeves












yesterday


----------



## shesnochill

*voodoo_mary*, I absolutely envy your great figure and LOVE LOVE LOVE all of your hawt outfits!~ I am loving that trench coat//dress.


----------



## jan1nec

ahhh hairsprayhead! that mummy dress is on my wish list it looks lovely on you!


----------



## PHENOMENON

mzshirls said:


> *Voodoomary* and *Wen84* i really love your outfits!! very creative wen84!! i never would have thought to do something like that!!!
> 
> Here is my casual outfit to grab some coffee..


Lovin' this outfit!


----------



## .jourdyn.

voodoo_mary said:


> today
> today i'm wearing my new trench dress that has removable sleeves


 
Love this outfit! I've been looking for a trench dress, but haven't found one that I like thus far. What brand is it? TIA!


----------



## kalice

voodoo_mary said:


> yesterday



That dress is absolutely gorgeous! And i love the belt too!


----------



## melissab

Ladies night! with my new current/elliott pleated trousers!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

the trench is marc by marc jacobs











am quite addicted to thick stripes. found a dress to keep me happy.


----------



## initialed




----------



## plumaplomb

Voodoo love all your outfits!! Can you start posting the brand, too? TIA!!


----------



## yoglood

initialed said:


>



is that bbag tempete?! love the distressing!


----------



## lizz

^I believe initialed's bbag is cornflower. 

Here's my Valentino red patent Maison tote with halter top from Alloy, skirt from Forever21, and wedges from Old Navy.


----------



## annemerrick

^^So cute! I love the pop of color!


----------



## GhstDreamer

voodoo: the black & white dress is gorgeous!

lizz: very cute outfit (especially the ruffled top) - that is a beautiful red patent bag!

initialed: love the distressed look of your bbag.

My outfit today:





back of the skirt (one of my favourite skirts)


----------



## nessahhh

outfit to go watch the fireworks!


----------



## littlefish

*nessahh* oh you look super cute in this outfit

*GhstDreamer* i love your skirt so unique!

*lizz* you look so elegant and classy in your outfit

*voodoomary* wow you have great styles!!

and this is my outfit for work : )


----------



## melissab

off to work....


----------



## chris7891

nessahhh said:


> outfit to go watch the fireworks!


 

I love your bag . Where is it from?


----------



## meganfm

nessahhh said:


> outfit to go watch the fireworks!



I love how you're wearing the shirt!  I tried that one on in the store, but it was just too oversized for me  I'm a lot smaller on top than bottom, and it just made me look huge.  But it looks great on you!  Hope the fireworks were good!


----------



## shoppinghabbit




----------



## LinaFelina




----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today:


----------



## LinaFelina

caroulemapoulen, I LOVE that ring on your middle finger!  Where did you get it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thanks a lot! I was lucky on ebay last year, it's vintage. But Elizabeth & James has something similar currently, I know you can get them on bloomingdales.com, Robert Morris designed the jewelry line for E&J.


----------



## ccharms

meganfm said:


> I love how you're wearing the shirt!  I tried that one on in the store, but it was just too oversized for me  I'm a lot smaller on top than bottom, and it just made me look huge.  But it looks great on you!  Hope the fireworks were good!



Where's the shirt from?


----------



## sanni_81

I only have pictures of my outfits on a dress form. are this pics welcome? or has the outfit to be on myself?


----------



## initialed

*yoglood* - Thanks! It's Cornflower.

*GhstDreamer* - Thank you!

Yesterday:


----------



## quynh_1206

My Outfit last night on a shopping trip. Im in loveee with this RM Mac.


----------



## PHENOMENON

littlefish said:


> and this is my outfit for work : )


'
Love that blazer!


----------



## nessahhh

*littlefish
*Thanks! Love your blazer as well. Zara definitely makes them the best*

chris7891*
Thanks! It's from H&M 
*
meganfm*
Thanks! Yeah I got a medium, but tieing it in the front makes it quite slim in the middle.


----------



## Cate14

Sanni_81, I really like the flower on the jacket! Your whole outfit is beautifully put together.


----------



## mzshirls

I just bought this blazer yesterday..it wasn't meant to be a bf blazer which is what i'm trying to go for.. does it work?  i just bought a larger size...thanks!!!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

mzshirls I think it looks great


----------



## melissab

Night out with some ladies! J brand jeans I destroyed myself, american apparel v neck, aldo shoes and mexx blazer


----------



## glambird

Hello, this is my first post here. Everyone is just so beautiful!!!
I'll try to contribute as much as I can. Here's yesterday's outfit.

Marc Hillier hobo in Saddle, FCUK top, random skirt, vintage belt, Michael Kors shoes


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous glam bird!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*mzshirls*: I think it looks good.
*glambird*: Super cute outfit!


----------



## Vinyl

quynh_1206 said:


> My Outfit last night on a shopping trip. Im in loveee with this RM Mac.



Where is your top from?  I LOVE your whole outfit!  What color is that Mac?


----------



## shalomjude

Yesterday:






[/QUOTE]


Love your dress & belt


----------



## nessahhh

ccharms said:


> Where's the shirt from?



it's from aritzia


----------



## lesparkley

i've never posted on this thread but why not?  =]

my outfit for a day shopping on melrose + dinner + drinks + afterparty at my friend's house.  dress by metropark, opaques by merona, and shoes by valentino.


----------



## fettfleck

Me today for going out with the girls:

I made it last night, nontheless my outfit for today:
1. LV Leopard Scarf in rose
2. Dress from Zara
3. Shoes in super grassgreen from Vanessa Bruno
4. Socks are socks


----------



## CoutureObsessed

mzshirls said:


> I just bought this blazer yesterday..it wasn't meant to be a bf blazer which is what i'm trying to go for.. does it work? i just bought a larger size...thanks!!!


 
The blazer is _SO_ cute!!  Where is it from


----------



## vlore

melissab said:


> Ladies night! with my new current/elliott pleated trousers!!!



Hi *Melissab*!!! I love your C/E!!! I have been eyeing them and I am so glad I see them on someone...they look fantastic on you!  How is your beautiful baby doing?


----------



## .jourdyn.

Wore this outfit about a week ago:

Isaac Mizrahi for Target dress
Ralph Lauren sweater
Sperry Top-Sider flats


----------



## GhstDreamer

lesparkley: fab outfit for a night out! Love those valentino heels.

jourdyn: cute dress on you!

fettfleck: I like how you paired the dress with green flats - it's very cute.

Here's my today outfit for bringing the car into the shop (that is the highlight of my day so far):


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you ghstdreamer.  Love your flares! Which brand are they?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thnx - they're hudsons. These are my only flares - I usually wear skinny jeans but I totally love how comfortable these ones are.


----------



## meganfm

nessahhh said:


> *littlefish
> *Thanks! Love your blazer as well. Zara definitely makes them the best*
> 
> chris7891*
> Thanks! It's from H&M
> *
> meganfm*
> Thanks! Yeah I got a medium, but tieing it in the front makes it quite slim in the middle.



Hmm I went and bought one today, but I bought an XXS (I don't like my stuff super baggy)-it's kind of tight on my hips though, I can't really button the bottom button, but I'm too tall to tie it like you did without it turning belly-baring haha.


----------



## hairsprayhead

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I love that Kooba clutch, do you happen to know the style name of it?



Thanks!  It's the Josie Clutch in "rose".  I snagged it off of Bluefly a little over a year ago, but maybe stalk Ebay to see if one pops up.  I just love it- the leather is so buttery and soft!


----------



## hairsprayhead

littlefish said:


> *nessahh* oh you look super cute in this outfit
> 
> *GhstDreamer* i love your skirt so unique!
> 
> *lizz* you look so elegant and classy in your outfit
> 
> *voodoomary* wow you have great styles!!
> 
> and this is my outfit for work : )



I love this!  Your blazer drapes your frame beautifully.  Great outfit.


----------



## hairsprayhead

shaurin said:


> ^I actually have that same clutch (same color too).  It is called the Josie.  It came in a bunch of different colors (rose, black).  I don't remember the name of the tan color though.



WE'RE CLUTCH TWINS!


----------



## hairsprayhead

CoutureObsessed said:


> The blazer is _SO_ cute!!  Where is it from



I agree!  That blazer is fabulous.  I want to know where it's from, too.


----------



## hairsprayhead

A few more outfits for me from last week.  Sorry if any of you read my blog and this seems obnoxiously repetitive, hee hee.  It happens!









Tank top: American Eagle
Shorts: American Eagle
Belt: Dusty Rose Patent Belt from J Crew
Shoes: Dusty Rose Perfectly Patent Pumps from J Crew
Clutch: Kooba Josie Clutch agaaaain
Accessories: Target (necklace), Forever 21 (big bangle), gift from China (small bangle)


----------



## hairsprayhead

Romper: Lulu's (knock off of the Sunner Florent romper!)
Shoes: J Crew Perfectly Patent Pumps
Clutch: Do I even need to say anymore? 
Necklace: American Eagle 
Bracelet: Forever 21


----------



## hairsprayhead

Tank top: Forever 21
Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini in Fog
Shoes: J Crew Augusta Peep Toes
Bag: Botkier Cleo Satchel
Scarf: Shop Ruche
Necklace, Bracelet: Forever 21


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## melissab

vlore said:


> Hi *Melissab*!!! I love your C/E!!! I have been eyeing them and I am so glad I see them on someone...they look fantastic on you!  How is your beautiful baby doing?



Thank you *Vlore*!!! You have to get these! I can't seem to get them off of me! They are sooo comfortable I wear them too much!  Kingston is doing wonderful! I can't believe he is 6 months now! and so close to crawling!!


----------



## karenab

out yesterday to dinner:

DVF dress. Jeffrey Campbell sandals.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Gorgeous dress Karenab.


----------



## Meta

Off to Buddhist meeting


----------



## oscarcat729

weN84 said:


> Off to Buddhist meeting



Cute outfit! I have that shirt and love it!


----------



## EmeraldStar

PHENOMENON said:


>


Cute blazer! It fits you so well!! Your outfit is nicely put together!


----------



## .jourdyn.

hairsprayhead said:


> Tank top: Forever 21
> Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini in Fog
> Shoes: J Crew Augusta Peep Toes
> Bag: Botkier Cleo Satchel
> Scarf: Shop Ruche
> Necklace, Bracelet: Forever 21


 
Very cute! Love your skirt & bag!


----------



## shesnochill

hairsprayhead said:


> Tank top: Forever 21
> Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini in Fog
> Shoes: J Crew Augusta Peep Toes
> Bag: Botkier Cleo Satchel
> Scarf: Shop Ruche
> Necklace, Bracelet: Forever 21



I'm not sure what's more beautiful, the photograph itself or your outfit!~


----------



## CLGuy

lesparkley said:


> i've never posted on this thread but why not?  =]
> 
> my outfit for a day shopping on melrose + dinner + drinks + afterparty at my friend's house.  dress by metropark, opaques by merona, and shoes by valentino.



Very cute outfit. Classy. I like!


----------



## CLGuy

quynh_1206 said:


> My Outfit last night on a shopping trip. Im in loveee with this RM Mac.



Very nice. I like how the bag matches with your shorts and the top matches your shoes!


----------



## CLGuy

karenab said:


> out yesterday to dinner:
> 
> DVF dress. Jeffrey Campbell sandals.



I like the flowing dress touch for the summer. A unique take in a field full of sun dresses.


----------



## shesnochill

quynh_1206 said:


> My Outfit last night on a shopping trip. Im in loveee with this RM Mac.



How did I miss this! You look great!!! Love the MAC!~


----------



## initialed

*shalomjude* - Thank you!

*hairsprayhead* - All your outfits are too cute! You look amazing!


----------



## initialed

Friday:






Last night:





Today:


----------



## noah8077

sanni_81 said:


>


 

I love these boots!  Are they a newer style?  Can I find them anywhere?


----------



## karenab

Thank you for the compliments on the DVF dress!! Its definitely my fave maxi dress!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

hairsprayhead- love the bag and the shiny skirt!









rebecca taylor romper. little too huge for me. but still like the color alot
d&g green suede wedges. vintage printed clutch







anna sui dress with corset like detail. giorgio armani wedges


----------



## Samia

initialed said:


> *yoglood* - Thanks! It's Cornflower.
> 
> *GhstDreamer* - Thank you!
> 
> Yesterday:


 
Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Samia

*hairsprayhead*, I love your outfits and your pics are excellent!
*karenb*, gorgeous as usaual, the DVF dress is very beautiful and summery
*lesparkley *, very cute!
*vodoomary*, love all your outfits!
*quynh_1206*, cute outfit, and I love the Mac!


----------



## .jourdyn.

voodoo_mary said:


> anna sui dress with corset like detail. giorgio armani wedges


 

Love this dress...it's super cute!


----------



## glambird

This was today's outfit for gift shopping + late lunch. Excuse the messy floor.. I was standing in front of the garage door..


----------



## .jourdyn.

^very cute *glambird*


----------



## poshpearl

My outfit for today!


----------



## initialed

*Samia* - Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

I  this dress ​


----------



## Samia

^ *anna*, cute outfit and love your MAC!


----------



## pchan2802

poshpearl said:


> My outfit for today!








wow,fabulous Mommy-to-be!


----------



## Myblackbag

Beautiful top *poshpearl!* You look great.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

everyone's looking great!


----------



## lizz

Old Navy dress & wedges, Valentino maison.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

me tonight
a little chilly out for me
my BCBG dress


----------



## shoppinghabbit

took off the fishnets


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's outfit:


----------



## CoachGirl12

poshpearl said:


> my outfit for today!


gorgeous!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

PHENOMENON said:


>



Fab as always!


----------



## voodoo_mary

annaversary- i want that bag! the green is gorgeous


----------



## keodi

PHENOMENON said:


>


 
georgeous!


----------



## keodi

hairsprayhead said:


> Tank top: Forever 21
> Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini in Fog
> Shoes: J Crew Augusta Peep Toes
> Bag: Botkier Cleo Satchel
> Scarf: Shop Ruche
> Necklace, Bracelet: Forever 21


 
love your outfit!


----------



## Meta




----------



## angelastoel

Amazing outfits, especially phenomenon!
me today, for more pics, check my blog


----------



## BambiKino

Recently:











​


----------



## shoppinghabbit

wen84 LOVE your bag^


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks! 

*BambiKino*, I like your different styles!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Dancing_Queen

Here's my outfit for today... 

- Saba dress
- Long sleeve navy blue knit
- AA black leggings
- Chanel 09 red caviar jumbo
- Aldo boots


----------



## voodoo_mary

moschino top, leggings from glamlist, shoes- paul and joe sister, cardigan 25singles, bag rebecca minkoff








top= no brand, jeans- habitual, shoes- sole to sole, jacket by abyzz


----------



## i_wona

initialed said:


> Friday:



Holy crap - your best outfit yet! I love this!!


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good *VM*! Your Moschino top & RM are absolutely lovely!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


>


 
I like this dress!


----------



## CivicGirl

voodoo_mary - LOVE both of your outfits! the color, style, everything!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

me going out for the day
Gap Jeans
tan platforms
mossamo jacket
tank don't remember the name


----------



## GhstDreamer

Dinner outfit today (it was for my mom's birthday!):


----------



## CivicGirl

I like your skirt, Ghst!


----------



## angelastoel

today and last night


----------



## Pinkdancer

CivicGirl said:


> I like your skirt, Ghst!



Me too!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks Pinkdancer and CivicGirl! My sister came back from her Japan vacation and she brought this skirt back for me!


----------



## jO07

hairsprayhead said:


> I post most of these on mah blog, but just in case someone hasn't seen them yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress- Stewart + Brown
> Necklace - Simply Vera by Vera Wang
> Pumps- J Crew
> Clutch- Kooba!
> 
> 
> Love your outfit and style! It's sooo breathtaking!  Beautiful necklace.


----------



## angelastoel

jO07 said:


> hairsprayhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I post most of these on mah blog, but just in case someone hasn't seen them yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress- Stewart + Brown
> Necklace - Simply Vera by Vera Wang
> Pumps- J Crew
> Clutch- Kooba!
> 
> 
> Love your outfit and style! It's sooo breathtaking!  Beautiful necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! What is your blog???
Click to expand...


----------



## chodessa

*No name Sundress
Bongo Wedges
Chloe Heloise Bag*


----------



## angelastoel

I had a romantic dinner to celebrate that I was 8 years with my BF.


----------



## CLGuy

chodessa said:


> *No name Sundress
> Bongo Wedges
> Chloe Heloise Bag*



Aw very cute outfit.


----------



## cailinzheng

You look great Angelastoel! Love your chanel bag!


----------



## CLGuy

Dancing_Queen said:


> Here's my outfit for today...
> 
> - Saba dress
> - Long sleeve navy blue knit
> - AA black leggings
> - Chanel 09 red caviar jumbo
> - Aldo boots



Wow perfect outfit. I like!


----------



## nessahhh

just a simple white tee and skirt.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Swing out dancing with the hubby....

Ingwa Melero top
David Kahn jeans
Nine West Fushia suede wedges


----------



## kelbell35

nessahhh said:


> just a simple white tee and skirt.




Simple, yet chic...  and I love the cut of the shirt!


----------



## shopaholic1987

Every body looks stunning
Vlore I love your style
mzshirls I love your long black dress, stunning.


----------



## CoachGirl12

cowleyjennifer said:


> Swing out dancing with the hubby....
> 
> Ingwa Melero top
> David Kahn jeans
> Nine West Fushia suede wedges


Super cute! Love that top!


----------



## angelastoel

Thank you cailinzheng!
Today with my new hot pink top.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

NO Name jeans
shirt from ross, don't remember name
and BCBG shoes
and LV bag, not pictured


----------



## chodessa

*H&M BabyDoll Silk Shirt
Old Navy Short Shorts*


----------



## ladydeluxe

Today's uber casual outfit  -- Black bodycon dress, bleached denim jacket and silver waist belt






Plus accessories to go along, Balenciaga magenta bag and Chanel silver ballerina flats






Have a great week ahead! xoxo


----------



## cowleyjennifer

CoachGirl12 thanks a bunch for the compliment.


----------



## wis3ly

ladydeluxe said:


> Today's uber casual outfit  -- Black bodycon dress, bleached denim jacket and silver waist belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus accessories to go along, Balenciaga magenta bag and Chanel silver ballerina flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great week ahead! xoxo


 
I love those shoes. What season are they from and where can I get it now?


----------



## onada01

I love everything you have on Wis3ly! The bag is HOTTT


----------



## emmaamme

Wis3ly, what year leather is that bbag?? its hot!! so is your outfit!!


----------



## TxGlam

nessahhh said:


> just a simple white tee and skirt.



Love your simple look!


----------



## voodoo_mary

home-made romper with cut-outs
vintage bag, f-troup shoes


----------



## wis3ly

onada01 said:


> I love everything you have on Wis3ly! The bag is HOTTT


 


emmaamme said:


> Wis3ly, what year leather is that bbag?? its hot!! so is your outfit!!


 
LOL..That's not my outfit. I was quoting *ladydeluxe* cuz I love her shoes.


----------



## ladydeluxe

wis3ly said:


> I love those shoes. What season are they from and where can I get it now?



Hi dear, I'm not sure where they are from but I think they are from S/S '08 because I got them last year in Pars. You could try your luck on e*ay because I think it appears every now and then? HTH!


----------



## meganfm

Alright here's my first go at posting!  Pretty casual today, since it's incredibly hot here:






TNA beater tank
Wilfred pocket tank
JBrand Grey Pencil Leg (wish I'd bought 1 size smaller......)
Diesel black sandals
Treesje Vienna handbag

Sorry for the quality, I have terrible lighting and only an iPhone as a camera.


----------



## shoppinghabbit




----------



## angelastoel

I went to the beach, so here my beach-look


----------



## kelbell35

angelastoel said:


> I went to the beach, so here my beach-look




I love it!


----------



## Alyana

idk if this was already mentioned but karen do you model? I was looking at the Rachel Roy lookbook and I swear this girl is you/looks just like you!!


----------



## deeliciouz

Alyana said:


> idk if this was already mentioned but karen do you model? I was looking at the Rachel Roy lookbook and I swear this girl is you/looks just like you!!



That's her!


----------



## .jourdyn.

angelastoel said:


> I went to the beach, so here my beach-look


 
Super cute! Love the bag as well! May I ask what brand it is? Thanks!


----------



## CoachGirl12

angelastoel said:


> I went to the beach, so here my beach-look


You look a lot like Lindsay Lohan in this pic...Hope you don't take offense to that! You look great!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

.jourdyn. said:


> Super cute! Love the bag as well! May I ask what brand it is? Thanks!



Its the Mulberry Roxanne....I believe.


----------



## .jourdyn.

^Thanks *Bentley4Bags*

Me today:

Simply Vera-Vera Wang top
Gap jeans
Stuart Weitzman flats


----------



## angelastoel

CoachGirl12 said:


> You look a lot like Lindsay Lohan in this pic...Hope you don't take offense to that! You look great!


That's funny! I already heard I look like Lauren Conrad, Olsen twin and Britney spears depending on how I keep my face on the picture, haha

I even have a example from a copycat competition on another forum!










btw the bag in the beach-picture is the Mulberry Roxanne in oak


----------



## keodi

.jourdyn. said:


> ^Thanks *Bentley4Bags*
> 
> Me today:
> 
> Simply Vera-Vera Wang top
> Gap jeans
> Stuart Weitzman flats


 you look great!


----------



## keodi

angelastoel said:


> That's funny! I already heard I look like Lauren Conrad, Olsen twin and Britney spears depending on how I keep my face on the picture, haha
> 
> I even have a example from a copycat competition on another forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw the bag in the beach-picture is the Mulberry Roxanne in oak


 wow ! you do look like LC in that pic..


----------



## CoachGirl12

angelastoel said:


> That's funny! I already heard I look like Lauren Conrad, Olsen twin and Britney spears depending on how I keep my face on the picture, haha
> 
> I even have a example from a copycat competition on another forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw the bag in the beach-picture is the Mulberry Roxanne in oak


haha well your definitely gorgeous because I'd love to look like LC!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*keodi*: Thanks!


----------



## Jeannam2008

CoachGirl12 said:


> You look a lot like Lindsay Lohan in this pic...Hope you don't take offense to that! You look great!



That's the first thing I thought when I saw that picture, identical to Lohan


----------



## Dukeprincess

CUTE *jourdyn!*


----------



## kiwishopper

*Angleastoel*

You are so cute haha I think you look prettier than LC (LC fans don't shoot me hehe)
Love you hair!! And the Bal isn't bad either hehe


----------



## Meta

Details on my blog


----------



## wis3ly

Love the skirt^^!


----------



## gucci lover

*jordyn* - which gap jeans are those?  I like


----------



## yoglood

me today:


----------



## nessahhh

my outfit yesterday


----------



## nessahhh

my outfit yesterday


----------



## emmaamme

nessahhh i love how you dress ^^
where's your dress from?


----------



## .jourdyn.

gucci lover said:


> *jordyn* - which gap jeans are those? I like


 
Thanks!
They are just the Premium Bootcut...hope that's the answer you were looking for!


----------



## .jourdyn.

nessahhh said:


> my outfit yesterday


 
Very cute dress! I like!


----------



## nessahhh

emmaamme said:


> nessahhh i love how you dress ^^
> where's your dress from?



Thanks!
It's acutally a really long pocket tee from Urban Outfitter



.jourdyn. said:


> Very cute dress! I like!



Thanks


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great outfits ladies.
gap top and jeans, nine west t-straps, linea pelle double strand cuff, j.crew katie cardigan, rm nikki in fig




heres the top- my nephew took a crappy pic


----------



## QueenCoco

.jourdyn. said:


> Super cute! Love the bag as well! May I ask what brand it is? Thanks!


 


Mullberry


----------



## gucci lover

.jourdyn. said:


> Thanks!
> They are just the Premium Bootcut...hope that's the answer you were looking for!


 
Oh wow, i thought they were the skinnies... thank you!


----------



## karenab

me: dress Catherine Malandrino (consignment steal), wedges Nine West, Denim Vest: Levis (thrifted), Bag Foley & Corinna (consignment)


----------



## .jourdyn.

karenab said:


> me: dress Catherine Malandrino (consignment steal), wedges Nine West, Denim Vest: Levis (thrifted), Bag Foley & Corinna (consignment)


 
Very cute outfit! Love the dress, you always look so good in everything that you wear!


----------



## pchan2802

Everyone looks so great!!!

Here is my outfit for dinner out today!


----------



## pchan2802

karenab said:


> me: dress Catherine Malandrino (consignment steal), wedges Nine West, Denim Vest: Levis (thrifted), Bag Foley & Corinna (consignment)



Never fed up with seeing your photos.Love your style!!!


----------



## shoppinghabbit




----------



## shoppinghabbit

CoachGirl12 said:


> You look a lot like Lindsay Lohan in this pic...Hope you don't take offense to that! You look great!



thats exactly what I though when I saw this


----------



## chaussurewhore




----------



## nessahhh

chaussurewhore said:


>




OMG your BAGGGGG


----------



## mzshirls

I've been wearing denim shorts quite a bit this summer.. so comphy!! here's my outfit from earlier today...

(sorry for the blurry pic and please excuse the messy room)..


----------



## CoachGirl12

mzshirls said:


> I've been wearing denim shorts quite a bit this summer.. so comphy!! here's my outfit from earlier today...
> 
> (sorry for the blurry pic and please excuse the messy room)..


oooo love your shirt hun! where is that shirt from??


----------



## mzshirls

^^ it's from aritzia..


----------



## chris7891

^ I love it. Is it a recent purchase?


----------



## mzshirls

^i bought it back in...march.. or april.  I think they still have it.. well the same thing cept the one i saw recently the silk seemed to not be as light as mine.  But otherwise the same thing. The color is really pretty in person... light see thru baby blue.. i believe they also had a pretty peach color as well.. hth!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

chaussurewhore said:


>




*LOOOVE* your bag!!!


----------



## CLGuy

chaussurewhore said:


>



Wow nice outfit!


----------



## sweet_pees

angelastoel said:


> I went to the beach, so here my beach-look



i love this nicole richie look


----------



## chrunchy

mzshirls said:


> I've been wearing denim shorts quite a bit this summer.. so comphy!! here's my outfit from earlier today...
> 
> (sorry for the blurry pic and please excuse the messy room)..


 
I love your outfit . Looks so cute. Where is the hat from ?


----------



## PHENOMENON

Thank you keodi, angelastoel and EmeraldStar


----------



## zvjezdica

mzshirls said:


> I've been wearing denim shorts quite a bit this summer.. so comphy!! here's my outfit from earlier today...
> 
> (sorry for the blurry pic and please excuse the messy room)..


 

you look great..love it


----------



## Speedy_Lover




----------



## .jourdyn.

Speedy_Lover said:


>


 

Love it!


----------



## Cleankutazn

Nice


----------



## ladydeluxe

Here's some outfit pics featuring tee shirt from Lanvin Spring '09 

















Have a great week ahead! xoxo


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Ladydeluxe, love the T.


----------



## secret_shopper




----------



## .jourdyn.

This was actually my outfit for yesterday, it was a gorgeous day 85 & sunny! Sorry about it being blurry, came off my phone.






Polo-RL
Jeans-RL
Belt-United Colors Of Benetton
Shoes-Sperry Top-Sider Loafers
Scarf-gift from friend


----------



## plumaplomb

Cute! Love the scarf.


----------



## Meta




----------



## kelbell35

ladydeluxe said:


> Here's some outfit pics featuring tee shirt from Lanvin Spring '09





This outfit is perfection!


----------



## martian124

secret_shopper said:


>



What shoes are you wearing? They are HOT!


----------



## IFFAH

The details are exquisite, *LD!* It looks great on you.




ladydeluxe said:


> Here's some outfit pics featuring tee shirt from Lanvin Spring '09


----------



## brigadeiro

*Ladydeluxe*, your tee & shoes are just AMAZING!!! 









Alannah Hill 'I like it I'll take it' French Lace top
Nathan Jenden Suejogi black wool pleated dress
Costume National black wool jacket 
Leona Edmiston Pins leggings in Onyx
Gucci patent studded stiletto heels


----------



## pearlisthegurl

The skirt line bunched up giving me a roll like image in picture one.


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> *Ladydeluxe*, your tee & shoes are just AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alannah Hill 'I like it I'll take it' French Lace top
> Nathan Jenden Suejogi black wool pleated dress
> Costume National black wool jacket
> Leona Edmiston Pins leggings in Onyx
> Gucci patent studded stiletto heels


HOT as always woman!!


----------



## secret_shopper

martian124 said:


> What shoes are you wearing? They are HOT!



I found this really cheap and amazing shoe store in Sweden! The brand is "Graceland", I don't know if they're available anywhere else :wondering


----------



## Jeannam2008

weN84 said:


>



I love this outfit!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today`s outfit:


----------



## SaraDK

This was my outfit saturday.. Actually wore it again today, but with shiny black leggins for a more daily look..  

Its all from H&M.. 







A detail shot of the necklace.. My favorite at the moment..


----------



## shoppinghabbit

heres me yesturday






and me today


----------



## socalgem

karenab said:


> Me earlier today:
> 
> Fedora: Thrifted. Blazer: Zara. Jeans: Uniqlo. Bag: Rebecca Minkoff 'Roadie'



Love this look.


----------



## LoracNJ

secret_shopper said:


>


 
Omg your shoes are ridiculously awesome!!! I love your Cammie as well. Great outfit.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

secret_shopper said:


> I found this really cheap and amazing shoe store in Sweden! The brand is "Graceland", I don't know if they're available anywhere else :wondering


 
o my god really!!! they sell graceland in the netherlands too!! must get these shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## Minutka

You all look great!


----------



## sasy

Hi everyone! I'm new to tpf and to this thread. You all look so good!  Here's my outfit from last night ...


----------



## chris7891

^ Love your outfit. Your shoes are so nice!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Welcome to the forum Sasy! 

I love your bag! What brand is it? TIA!


----------



## QueenCoco

^^^miu miu


----------



## sasy

chris7891 -- Thanks so much!

.jourdyn -- Thanks for the welcome and the nice compliment.  QueenCoco is right, it's Miu Miu (the bow satchel).


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sasy, WHERE did you get the shoes???
I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ I think they might be Balmain. They sure look like it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sasy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to tpf and to this thread. You all look so good! Here's my outfit from last night ...


 

:welcome2:you look great! Love the tee, so cute!


----------



## Martina_Italy

mzshirls said:


> I've been wearing denim shorts quite a bit this summer.. so comphy!! here's my outfit from earlier today...
> 
> (sorry for the blurry pic and please excuse the messy room)..




I like this outfit, you look so hot and stylish!!


----------



## sally.m

karenab said:


> Me:


 

Wow! I have to ask, Where did you get these shoes? THey are stunning!!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

dress and long cardi from koby, belt by abyzz. botkier bag, vintage sewing basket, vintage necklace


----------



## LilaS

Voodo Mary: love how you put it together and how the dress can be worn different ways. Details on the shoes please.


----------



## lilobubbletea

*Voodoo_mary*: You always have such a great sense of style! i love your outfits! =D


----------



## sasy

Thanks Fabulousity and Sophie-Rose for the kind words!  Sophie-Rose, my sandals are Balmain.


----------



## Meta




----------



## .jourdyn.

*weN84*: Very cute and chic outfit, like it lots!


This was my outfit from yesterday:

black/white pin strip pants: NY&C
white tshirt: Target
gray open cardigan: Old Navy
flats: Stuart Weitzman






sorry about it being blurry


----------



## _bebee

-white knit top from hollister
-dark wash skinny jeans from rock&republic


----------



## voodoo_mary

ecoskin dress, vintage  necklace, gustto bag, slippers from far east plaza


----------



## lilflobowl

*voodoo_mary*, your outfits are always so nicely put together! (oh & I just realised you're from SG as well!)


----------



## lovelygarments

sasy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to tpf and to this thread. You all look so good!  Here's my outfit from last night ...



Sasy, I love your Balmain sandals and your Miu Miu Bow!!!!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

voodoo mary- i love your ootds!
sasy- your mmbs is tdf!!!
heres my ootd
uniqlo stripped cardi, f21 cami, gap pants, necklace (a gift), h&m bangle, tb revas in mouse, lamb clutch


----------



## shoppinghabbit




----------



## sasy

Lovelygarments, Thanks so much, dear!

ATDOW!!  Hi there.  I "know" you from some other places too!  Thank you for the compliment.  You look fantastic!


----------



## heartfelt

karenab said:


> me: dress Catherine Malandrino (consignment steal), wedges Nine West, Denim Vest: Levis (thrifted), Bag Foley & Corinna (consignment)




love those wedges and the bangles!  just noticed you in rachel by rachel roy's lookbook! you look gorg!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sasy *hugz* i love your necklace!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> voodoo mary- i love your ootds!
> sasy- your mmbs is tdf!!!
> heres my ootd
> uniqlo stripped cardi, f21 cami, gap pants, necklace (a gift), h&m bangle, tb revas in mouse, lamb clutch


Wow woman, where did you get that cardigan? I need it! I love this outfit from head to toe, gorgeous!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Coachgirl- i got it from this store here in nyc called Uniqlo.  Its a japanese store but they only have 1 US location.  I need to go back and get some more (as long as they are still on sale)


----------



## bestiuta

mzshirls said:


> I've been wearing denim shorts quite a bit this summer.. so comphy!! here's my outfit from earlier today...
> 
> (sorry for the blurry pic and please excuse the messy room)..


 very nice


----------



## kiki119

my outfit last night to a Charity party in Toronto  

Jacket - Sequin baseball Jkt from H&M (My New fave. fall 09 purchase!)
Top, Necklace & skinny trouser - F21
Shoes - Nine West


----------



## shesnochill

^ I  that outfit. Never could of guessed it was F21, they are really doing great.


----------



## chaussurewhore

noir.


----------



## ilove$

kiki119 said:


> my outfit last night to a Charity party in Toronto
> 
> Jacket - Sequin baseball Jkt from H&M (My New fave. fall 09 purchase!)
> Top, Necklace & skinny trouser - F21
> Shoes - Nine West


 

so cute! I want that jacket! Are they black sequins?


----------



## kiki119

thanks annaversary  F21 is great but always have to weed out tons of bad stuffs before getting th goods 

ilove$: yup it's black on black ...  the sequins are not the flashy type....so it can be worn during weekend too.. not just during evening... great price too... it was $39.95 Canadian.. think it should be around 34 US


----------



## voodoo_mary

love moschino top, dkny pants, pedder red shoes, gustto bag, alldressedup necklace








ella moss top, ksubi jeans, seychelles wedge shoes, vintage gucci bag,alldressedup necklace












ecoskin halter dress, sole to sole shoes, vintage whiting & davis mesh bag, vintage necklace


----------



## sweetlust

^ Hot! Love your style and how you're not afraid of colors!


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> ecoskin halter dress, sole to sole shoes, vintage whiting & davis mesh bag, vintage necklace




I really like this dress!!!


----------



## ilove$

kiki119 said:


> thanks annaversary  F21 is great but always have to weed out tons of bad stuffs before getting th goods
> 
> ilove$: yup it's black on black ... the sequins are not the flashy type....so it can be worn during weekend too.. not just during evening... great price too... it was $39.95 Canadian.. think it should be around 34 US


 

thanks so much! I'm totally going to look for it tomorrow..hope they have it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sweetlust said:


> ^ Hot! Love your style and how you're not afraid of colors!



agreed- a girl after my own heart.  One who isn't afraid to mix up her colors.


----------



## cookie03

voodoo_mary i have those seychelles wedges in grey, they're very cute!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Love this!!!





kiki119 said:


> my outfit last night to a Charity party in Toronto
> 
> Jacket - Sequin baseball Jkt from H&M (My New fave. fall 09 purchase!)
> Top, Necklace & skinny trouser - F21
> Shoes - Nine West


----------



## shoppinghabbit

me the other day



me yesterday



today, rainy, cold and ugly out


----------



## voodoo_mary

thanks, i love color. the older i get, the more i play with clashing colors. maybe ive just become so thick skinned, i dont care how people react to it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Today:


----------



## yoglood

me today:


----------



## shoppinghabbit

love this, very hot




yoglood said:


> me today:


----------



## angelastoel

today:
simple  look with my playsuit:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love the blazer^


----------



## initialed

Yesterday:


----------



## thavasa

me today~


----------



## girliceclimber

thavasa said:


> me today~



Pretty outfit!  I love your shoes!


----------



## thavasa

girliceclimber said:


> Pretty outfit! I love your shoes!


 
thank you! the shose is from Theory!


----------



## voodoo_mary

dvf dress, rebecca minkoff bag, d&g braided belt, etienne aigner shoes from zappos.com


----------



## initialed




----------



## CoachGirl12

Love your outfits voodoo_mary! Gorgeous!


----------



## cherubicanh

Love the blazer!  It is FAB!




yoglood said:


> me today:


----------



## chantal1922

yoglood said:


> me today:


 
Fab outfit!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I am having trouble uploading my outfit of the day.  I tried a few times, but the uploads failed.  I will give you guys a link though:  www.fashionsnag.com

It is a new blog I just started today.  I was hoping to include some photos in this post, but I am very new to all this.  

Love looking at all your outfits!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Old navy silk cami
jcrew cardigan
gap trouser jeans
jcrew coralie shoes in bright blue
rm mam in navy
linea pelle double wrap cuff


----------



## voodoo_mary

vivienne westwood jacket, victoria secrets tube top, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, vintage necklace. sorry forgot the brand of jeans..i have too many!








petro zillia dress
nue shoes, baylene jacket, gustto bag


----------



## lilobubbletea

You have such an amazing pair of legs!!!



voodoo_mary said:


> vivienne westwood jacket, victoria secrets tube top, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, vintage necklace. sorry forgot the brand of jeans..i have too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro zillia dress
> nue shoes, baylene jacket, gustto bag


----------



## noah8077

voodoo_mary said:


> vivienne westwood jacket, victoria secrets tube top, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, vintage necklace. sorry forgot the brand of jeans..i have too many!


 

I love this, you look fabulous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

lilobubbletea said:


> You have such an amazing pair of legs!!!


ITA! Hot figure! I wish I had long legs!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Hey guys,

My files were too big and I don't have photoshop, but I managed to re-size one of them just for the purseblog.  You can see more photos at my blog:  www.fashionsnag.com

Dress - Alice & Olivia
Heels - Camilla Skovgaard
Hoop Earrings & Comet Star Ring
Jacket - Adam

Everyone is so beautiful in this forum!


----------



## Krystiana

oh, I love black.
tunic: I don't remember the brand...
leggings: american apparel
boots: sam edelman


----------



## Krystiana

voodoo_mary said:


> vivienne westwood jacket, victoria secrets tube top, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, vintage necklace. sorry forgot the brand of jeans..i have too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro zillia dress
> nue shoes, baylene jacket, gustto bag


 
wow, cute!


----------



## lilflobowl

love the boots *Krystiana*!


----------



## meganfm

Krystiana said:


> oh, I love black.
> tunic: I don't remember the brand...
> leggings: american apparel
> boots: sam edelman



Those boots are KILLER!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Today's end of exams outfit!

Oversize slouchy top + panel bodycon skirt 






Crystal skull ballet flats + awesome Vogue 






Have a good weekend! xoxo


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Where did you get those skull flats? Those are killer!


----------



## vietangel713

OMG I love those skull flats. Where did you get them?


----------



## meganfm

vietangel713 said:


> OMG I love those skull flats. Where did you get them?



I'm dying to know too!


----------



## mzshirls

Here's a quick pic of my outfit for today.. sorry so blurry!!


----------



## juneping

Krystiana said:


> oh, I love black.
> tunic: I don't remember the brand...
> leggings: american apparel
> boots: sam edelman


wow, i love the way you look. simple and very stand out.


----------



## juneping

voodoo_mary said:


> vivienne westwood jacket, victoria secrets tube top, pour la victoire shoes, gustto bag, vintage necklace. sorry forgot the brand of jeans..i have too many!
> 
> 
> petro zillia dress
> nue shoes, baylene jacket, gustto bag



you look nice. i love long legs.


----------



## ive_flipped

mzshirls said:


> Here's a quick pic of my outfit for today.. sorry so blurry!!



Love this...you look great!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Yesterday 



Today


----------



## talldrnkofwater

anna sui for anthropologie top
banana republic jeans
rm mam in navy
tb revas in mouse
h&m bracelets


----------



## twdavis

^^^LOVE your top talldrnk!!!!!!!


----------



## karenab

Zara blazer. Urban Outfitters faux mini, LF boots, LF cropped tops (wearing a lace one under the grey one)


----------



## Elizaaa

Pub times-

Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses
Topshop necklace, leggings, top, skirt + bracelets
Vivienne Westwood 'melissa' shoes
Louis Vuitton neverfull (PM)


----------



## angelastoel

Karenab, I love your look!

Today, I am wearing my new sequin blazer.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ i love your sequin blazer!


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> anna sui for anthropologie top
> banana republic jeans
> rm mam in navy
> tb revas in mouse
> h&m bracelets


LOVE this outfit woman!


----------



## stefeilnately

Hello everyone, here's my first sampling of the tie-dye trend...






and studded T sandals with the outfit


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore this on my birthday :shame:











Roksanda Ilincic silk draped dress with Swarovski Crystals :inlove:
Burberry black patent belt
Lanvin bicolour patent pumps with metal heel
Tom Binns Faux Real bracelet
Bauhaus suede rosette ring with freshwater pearls


----------



## Martina_Italy

mzshirls said:


> Here's a quick pic of my outfit for today.. sorry so blurry!!





You look GREAT..as always!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

brigadeiro said:


> Wore this on my birthday :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roksanda Ilincic silk draped dress with Swarovski Crystals :inlove:
> Burberry black patent belt
> Lanvin bicolour patent pumps with metal heel
> Tom Binns Faux Real bracelet
> Bauhaus suede rosette ring with freshwater pearls




Wow, I love this dress and all the accessories! Oh, and happy belated birthday!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

brigedeiro- love that dress and happy belated bday


----------



## cowleyjennifer

brigedeiro  -  Very nice.  Love it all.


----------



## meganfm

mzshirls said:


> Here's a quick pic of my outfit for today.. sorry so blurry!!



Where is your shirt from?  I just love it!


----------



## Stephanie***

mzshirls said:


> Here's a quick pic of my outfit for today.. sorry so blurry!!



WOW you look awesome_!!!!!! I love your shirt!!


----------



## Stephanie***

caroulemapoulen said:


> Today:



I LOVE YOUR SHOES


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

see more at  www.fashionsnag.com


----------



## brigadeiro

:shame: Thanks *Martina_Italy, talldrnkofwater & cowleyjennifer*!


----------



## aritziababe

meganfm said:


> Where is your shirt from? I just love it!


 
*mzshirls* top is from urban outfitter. I have the exact same one.


----------



## Meta




----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> Wore this on my birthday :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roksanda Ilincic silk draped dress with Swarovski Crystals :inlove:
> Burberry black patent belt
> Lanvin bicolour patent pumps with metal heel
> Tom Binns Faux Real bracelet
> Bauhaus suede rosette ring with freshwater pearls


WOW, you seriously look amazing woman! I love how you pair everything together! You need to be my fashionista... come to my place and help me pair everything up! haha Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## smvida

*brigadeiro*-
always enjoy seeing your outfits!  happy belated bornday!


----------



## smvida

talldrnkofwater said:


> anna sui for anthropologie top
> banana republic jeans
> rm mam in navy
> tb revas in mouse
> h&m bracelets


classy outfit!  esp like your blouse!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw, thank you so much *coachgirl12 *& *smvida*! :shame:

*Coachgirl12 *- I will gladly take your offer up


----------



## tresjoliex

mzshirls, is that a jumbo?


----------



## kaka

*ladydelux*e i love your skull flats where did you buy it ?  its gorgeous!!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I've had so much fun looking through this thread!

Here's my outfit today...

Theory shirt, Alexander McQueen scarf, vintage (1950s) skirt, Michael Kors shoes, Chloe Edith


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Stephanie*** said:


> I LOVE YOUR SHOES



Thank you very much Stephanie!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

visit me at www.fashionsnag.com


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Cheshirecat- you have my dream bag.  love your outfit


----------



## mzshirls

So I don't normally go for the "garbage bag" look cept when i saw this sweater a week ago i fell in love with it.  It's super COMPHY.. and it has little specs of yellow, pink, green. I mean this is an XXS and its still HUGE.  

Not sure if i can pull it off.. is it ok? I really hope so cause its so comphy...


----------



## mzshirls

tresjoliex said:


> mzshirls, is that a jumbo?


 
Yeap is a jumbo


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Loving the outfit Miss Shirls!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

i love the outfit *mzshirls* !!


----------



## vietangel713

It looks awesome and I think I wanna try this look now. So hot!!



mzshirls said:


> So I don't normally go for the "garbage bag" look cept when i saw this sweater a week ago i fell in love with it.  It's super COMPHY.. and it has little specs of yellow, pink, green. I mean this is an XXS and its still HUGE.
> 
> Not sure if i can pull it off.. is it ok? I really hope so cause its so comphy...


----------



## Pink_Swish

_*Top- local boutique
Tan leather belt- vintage
Jeggings- newlook 
Pearl necklace- newlook
+
Louis vuitton Speedy 30 (not pictured)
*_​


----------



## pchan2802

mzshirls said:


> So I don't normally go for the "garbage bag" look cept when i saw this sweater a week ago i fell in love with it.  It's super COMPHY.. and it has little specs of yellow, pink, green. I mean this is an XXS and its still HUGE.
> 
> Not sure if i can pull it off.. is it ok? I really hope so cause its so comphy...



You can pull off any outfits, baby!


----------



## voodoo_mary

isabel marant jumpsuit
pedder red sandals








dress with no brand
lilica shoes, gustto bag


----------



## Cheshire Cat

^Love that dress in the second outfit.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies, sorry for the late reply! Thanks for your compliment on my skull shoes... regarding the designer, unfortunately they are non-designer. I bought them at a random shop locally!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

see more at  www.fashionsnag.com


----------



## mzshirls

pchan2802 said:


> You can pull off any outfits, baby!


 
Aww thanks!! i'm always scared to try new looks lol. 

Thanks everyone for the reassurance


----------



## Meta




----------



## initialed




----------



## talldrnkofwater

love the b&w outfit Voodoo Mary
Mossimo moss green dress
anthropologie necklace
jcrew featherweight cardi
tb revas in mouse


----------



## PursesAddict

mzshirls, I love the boots! Do you mind if I ask who is it by?  You have super skinny calves and they fit perfectly.  I'm desperately searching for boots with small openings!



mzshirls said:


> So I don't normally go for the "garbage bag" look cept when i saw this sweater a week ago i fell in love with it.  It's super COMPHY.. and it has little specs of yellow, pink, green. I mean this is an XXS and its still HUGE.
> 
> Not sure if i can pull it off.. is it ok? I really hope so cause its so comphy...


----------



## mzshirls

PursesAddict said:


> mzshirls, I love the boots! Do you mind if I ask who is it by? You have super skinny calves and they fit perfectly. I'm desperately searching for boots with small openings!


 
I bought them at nine west.. but that was in december. I know what you mean.. these are the first pair i've found that fit my calves.. usually theres quite a bit of room and can only make em work by wearing jeans. hth


----------



## brigadeiro

*mzshirls* _love_ your sweater! Not a 'garbage look' at all! (although I know what you mean, you look gorge! )









Burberry Prorsum silk/wool coat
Burberry Prorsum large metallic flower necklace  (bday pressie from sisters)
Chloe large Silverado
Burberry Prorsum Ashley Patent Pump Mary Janes (was also a bday pressie from sisters a while back...hm....recurring theme )


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> love the b&w outfit Voodoo Mary
> Mossimo moss green dress
> anthropologie necklace
> jcrew featherweight cardi
> tb revas in mouse


Love your whole outfit talldrnkofwater, you should start a blog!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ thanks Coachgirl- I am so lazy when it comes to taking pictures.  lol 
Brig- i love that coat so beautiful and dramatic.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

see more at www.fashionsnag.com 
daily deals & daily outfit posts!


----------



## angelastoel

brigadeiro, your coat! All I can say is WOW!


----------



## surlygirl

*brig *- love your entire look! the coat is amazing and that necklace ... gorgeous!

*talldrink *- perfection! love the necklace, and I cannot resist a dress with pockets!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

*brigadeiro*, stunning outfit.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## mzshirls

Thanks *Brigadiero*!! can i just say you are always looking like you stepped out of a magazine?? love everything you post! Not to mention i was on your blog a little while back and your wedding dress is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yoglood

angelastoel said:


>



really cute!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw, thank you so much *surlygirl, cheshire cat, mzshirls, angelastoel* & *talldrnkofwater *:shame:

*angelastoel *- gorgeous B bag - is that a Twiggy?
*talldrnkofwater *- cute flats!


----------



## Franny210

Everyone here looks so fabulous! I decided to finally post an outfit of yesterday that i wanna share...






Dress: BCBG Max Azria ($40 Loehmann's)
Shoes: Jimmy Choo 
Clutch: Gucci

date night in the fabulous times square nyc -- this is me trying to be Carrie Bradshaw


----------



## kelbell35

Franny210 said:


> Dress: BCBG Max Azria ($40 Loehmann's)
> Shoes: Jimmy Choo
> Clutch: Gucci
> 
> date night in the fabulous times square nyc -- this is me trying to be Carrie Bradshaw





Gorgeous! You would fit in perfectly with the SATC girls


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Franny- great outfit!!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

*Carolemapoulen* - love your shoes! Are they the studded Chloe boots?


----------



## initialed




----------



## shalomjude

^^ Love your skirt ..nice contrast with your top too


----------



## Elsie87

caroulemapoulen said:


>


 
Fabulous accessories!!!! Your outfit rocks! 

And great photo display too!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elsie87 said:


> Fabulous accessories!!!! Your outfit rocks!
> 
> And great photo display too!



Thanks a lot Elsie!



brigadeiro said:


> *Carolemapoulen* - love your shoes! Are they the studded Chloe boots?



Thank you  Yes, they sure are the Susan boots from Chloé. 

Today I wore this:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

see more at www.fashionsnag.com

daily outfits & daily deals


----------



## angelastoel

caroulemapoulen, I love everything about your outfit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

angelastoel said:


> caroulemapoulen, I love everything about your outfit!




Thank you very much!  Your hair looks wonderful!


----------



## mzshirls

*Franny* i really like the color combo of your dress and shoes~!  you look great!


----------



## brigadeiro

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you  Yes, they sure are the Susan boots from Chloé.



 Words cannot express how jealous I am! 

They are G O R G E O U S  ! ! !


----------



## atlcharm

socalgem said:


> Love this look.


Go Girl!!! Digging this entire outfit!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

old navy silk blouse
j.crew vest
f21 black skinnies
tb revas in sand(?)
random bangles
merona black cami


----------



## voodoo_mary

elie tahari dress
pedder red sandals








ecoskin dress, vintage sandals, Rebecca minkoff bag








silk jumpsuit


----------



## caroulemapoulen

brigadeiro said:


> Words cannot express how jealous I am!
> 
> They are G O R G E O U S  ! ! !



Oh, thanks 

It's my second time with those wonders. I sold my old pair for $3000, and I just got lucky on eBay and bought these around 3 weeks ago.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

posting more on my blog later today

visit me at www.fashionsnag.com 

take care =)


----------



## mzshirls

^ cute!! was wondering where you got your shoes? they are so pretty!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

They are by lamb.  Check out www.fashionsnag.com for a link to where you can get them for 50% off.  Thanks for commenting!


----------



## vlore

Hi everyone!!! 
It's been ages since my last post...my poor hubby broke his leg, so I have pretty much been taking care of him so my wardrobe has mainly consisted of sweats and leggings...not too attractive kwim  
But here is today's outfit and another one from a couple of weeks ago...enjoy and have a great weekend!!!









*I.N.C. skirt
Current/Elliott jeans vest
VS white tank
Chloe 'Shelby' bag
*









*JCrew pants
MBMJ shirt
Banana Republic belt
Gerard Darel 'Syracuse' bag*
*Coach flats*


----------



## flower71

looking great vlore!
voodoo_mary, you rock those outfits girl!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

*vlore*, your hair looks super cute in that second picture!  It reminds me of Mary Tyler Moore when she was on the Dick Van Dyke show. 

*voodoo_mary*, I really like that jumpsuit and I'm not usually a jumpsuit person.  I really want to find a pair of high-waisted pants that look like the pant part of that jumpsuit!


----------



## crodrigue

angelastoel said:


>





AngelaStoel - Who is that grey dress by? I looove it! And your bag... fabulous!


----------



## Meta




----------



## chaussurewhore

krelwear s/s '10 DiscGlo under black light.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Vlore- *hugs* so glad to see you back.  Hope hubby has a speedy recovery


----------



## vlore

talldrnkofwater said:


> Vlore- *hugs* so glad to see you back.  Hope hubby has a speedy recovery



Thank you *talldrnkofwater*!!! That is very sweet...and btw, you are looking gorgeous!

Thank you *cheschirecat*, *flower71*!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Complex Geometries silk split square dress
Stella McCartney Ging Gang Goolie silk jacket
Christian Louboutin baby blue patent pumps
Burberry Prorsum large floral necklace
Bauhaus black suede rosette ring with freshwater pearls


----------



## CoachGirl12

V!!! Long time no see... sorry to hear about your DH, hope all is better! You are looking fab in your outfits!!


----------



## cherubicanh

I love this thread.  Great outfits chicas!


----------



## DiorKiss

angelastoel said:


> caroulemapoulen, I love everything about your outfit!


 
I adóre your style! It's completely my taste. And your hair, you're so pretty! (By the way I could immediately see you're Dutch, us Dutchies just have something in our faces that gives it away! Same on lookbook, somehow you can just see it.)


----------



## DiorKiss

crodrigue said:


> AngelaStoel - Who is that grey dress by? I looove it! And your bag... fabulous!


 
The dress is from Zara, if I'm not mistaking!


----------



## hannahsophia




----------



## kelbell35

hannahsophia said:


>




Love the whole outfit... especially your dress and bag, gorgeous colors!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

vlore your shelby chloe bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Hannah- love the colors of your outfit!


----------



## angelastoel

DiorKiss said:


> I adóre your style! It's completely my taste. And your hair, you're so pretty! (By the way I could immediately see you're Dutch, us Dutchies just have something in our faces that gives it away! Same on lookbook, somehow you can just see it.)


Aw.. thank you so much! When I am on holiday, I always recognise the Dutch people, but more on how they act and dres, hehe

And the grey dress is from the zara.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

see more at www.fashionsnag.com


----------



## vlore

voodoo_mary said:


> vlore your shelby chloe bag is so gorgeous!



Thank you!!!


----------



## lizz

Ann Taylor Loft dress, Lucchese boots, Balenciaga sahara part-time


----------



## .jourdyn.

lizz said:


> Ann Taylor Loft dress, Lucchese boots, Balenciaga sahara part-time



super cute. especially love the color of the dress! And I love your Bal!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love these pants, they make my legs look a mile long
j.crew jackie cardi in fresh pine
light blue h&m s/s shirt w/ brown and white polka dots
black gap pants
black faux crock/suede pumps


----------



## karenab

I don't post as much here as I used to but here's me. Tunic (worn as a dress): Daffys.
Bag: Thrifted & DIY studded. Shoes: ACNE


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## talldrnkofwater

i love your tunic karen


----------



## vlore

*talldrnkofwater*, you look great! Totally something I would wear. I see you like JCrew a lot- so do I 

*angelastoel,* All of your outfits are fantastic! 

*karen,* great pic/outfit! We miss you...post more often!!! 

*lizz*, love your Ann Taylor dress! As well as your Bbag! 

*hannahsophia,* super cute dress! Great Chloe bag and shoes!!! 

*crazybeautifulu,* very nice pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## yoglood

lizz said:


> Ann Taylor Loft dress, Lucchese boots, Balenciaga sahara part-time



super cute!! love the dress/boots combo!


----------



## Martina_Italy

karenab said:


> I don't post as much here as I used to but here's me. Tunic (worn as a dress): Daffys.
> Bag: Thrifted & DIY studded. Shoes: ACNE





I love this tunic, it looks great on you!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Vlore- I am a J.crew addict.  Especially when it comes to cardigans.  I have close to 80 j.crew cardis.  It really is an illnes.  :lolots:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love the outfit, *talldrnk*! I was browsing through the j. crew fall catalog and basically dog-eared half the book! so many great things. you look so classic and chic!

cute outfit, *angela*! love the leather jacket!

*karen *- love the tunic! such a great print.

nice combo, *lizz*! the leather on the boots and your bal looks so yummy!


----------



## vlore

talldrnkofwater said:


> Vlore- I am a J.crew addict.  Especially when it comes to cardigans.  I have close to 80 j.crew cardis.  It really is an illnes.  :lolots:



How funny!!! And I thought I was the only cardigan-obsessed person out there!!! 
Have you seen this one? Gorgeous!!!
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~19006/19006.jsp


----------



## Alyana

talldrnkofwater said:


> old navy silk blouse
> j.crew vest
> f21 black skinnies
> tb revas in sand(?)
> random bangles
> merona black cami



OMG I HAVE THAT TOP! I refuse to throw it out even though I havent worn it in years.


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> Vlore- I am a J.crew addict. Especially when it comes to cardigans. *I have close to 80 j.crew cardis*. It really is an illnes. :lolots:


 
Now, I don't feel so bad...I love cardi's, I have between 25-30...
Also, very cute outfit, perfect for work!
_*off to order 2 more J Crew cardi's online*_


----------



## voodoo_mary

abyzz top, anna sui wool jacket, ankle jeans from barneys co-op (forgot the brand), gustto bag, f-troupe shoes








vintage necktie dress, arche shoes, vintage faux ostrich bag


----------



## Meta




----------



## talldrnkofwater

Surlygirl- thanks, I havent even gone through the catalog yet because I'm afraid of the damage.  lol 
Vlore- yes, that and the primrose are next on my list!!!
Alyana- I've had that top forever and this was the first time that I've worn it.  I am in love. 
Yellow06- I get a rush when I buy cardigans.  Weird, I know.  lol


----------



## shockboogie

Saturday outfit for the Nine Inch Nails show:

_Kova & T Leggings, Frye paige boots, Silence and Noise top, American Apparel bralette, Topshop studded belt, Mike & Chris jacket, Chanel black jumbo._

*Pardon the "streetwalker" look on the last pic! Haha!


----------



## shockboogie

Sunday outfit:

_Splendid leggings, Rick Owens top, Chanel jumbo, Frye Paige boots, Mike & Chris Jacket, Cavalli sunglasses._

*Reused some items from Satuday since I just took a tiny overnight bag on my trip to Chicago.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> vintage necktie dress, arche shoes, vintage faux ostrich bag




I love this dress, it looks great on you!!


----------



## quynh_1206

Amazing Pics Shockboogie! I love love it!


----------



## yellow08

Love your sense of style Shockboogie!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *quynh_1206* and *yellow08* 

It's my first time posting here on this thread I think


----------



## nessahhh

caroulemapoulen said:


>



The PS1 and shoes are to die for!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^^MY GOD!! I need a pair of boots like that in my life!!! who makes them????


----------



## caroulemapoulen

nesssah: Thank you very much 

Sophie-rose: Do you mean my sandals? They are from Chloë Sevigny for Opening Ceremony.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ thanks!!! guess thet weren't cheap 

anyone know of any cheaper boots that are like these???


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Sophie-rose: They retail for 625$ and go for around $900 on eBay.  Jeffrey Campbell made a knock off, but it doesn't have the same type of buckles. 

Today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ LOVE your blog... wish I could read more (please please translate some bit - in the future - into English!!) you have great style!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ LOVE your blog... wish I could read more (please please translate some bit - in the future - into English!!) you have great style!



Thanks a lot! We have a translater in the side of the blog, it's the one called: "oversæt", it can translate all of it for you, and if there's something you don't understand, just leave a comment and we will answer you asap!! 

We will take you suggestion into consideration though, I will ask my blogmate what she thinks


----------



## ladydeluxe

It's been a long time since I posted... here are some overdue outfit pics 
















Enjoy your weekend! xoxo


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ladydeluxe: I love your bag.


----------



## Krystiana




----------



## Krystiana

ladydeluxe said:


> It's been a long time since I posted... here are some overdue outfit pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! xoxo


 
wow, I love your look!


----------



## mee4

caroulemapoulen: I love your harness! I have to make one like that...

ladydeluxe: Love your outfit. Did the zara shirt come draped like that or did you do it yourself? I remember seeing a plan grey shirt like that there, but if I could make it look like that, I have to get it!


----------



## lil_sexy

Just some victoriasecret PJs...I've been wearing PJs for the past 2 months ugh. Once I get better I'll be dressing up again.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's outfit when I went out for early dinner:


----------



## DisCo

Here's my outfit for dinner and drinks at King's Cross:











Zara Blazer and boots
Diesel Rokkets
A/X shirt

Excuse the bottom of my pants...I was trying to decide if tucking in my pants inside my boots would look better


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

visit www.fashionsnag.com for more photos!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mee: Thanks a lot! I made it myself, out of old necklaces!


----------



## cherubicanh

Great outfits everyone!


----------



## shockboogie

Outfit for this afternoon.

Anzevino and Florence top, JBrand skinnies, Cavalli sunglasses, Chanel WOC, and Louboutin Python Declics.


----------



## sammydoll

What i wore to a pirate party (on a boat!) and then to my own personal plank as my relationship of 2 years officially ended.

At least i looked good.

Anthropologie jumper
my normal black belt
Givenchy wedges
Vintage Miu Miu bag
Badgley Mischka eyeglasses
Tarina Tarantino red bows


----------



## talldrnkofwater

sorry to hear about your relationship Sammy, but I love your outfoot.


----------



## sweetlust

*sammydoll*, you look more than good, totally HOT. I'm sorry about the relationship though!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Sammydoll-sorry to hear about your relationship ending, but atleast you looked Damn good doing it!


----------



## trisha48228

Sammy, sorry about the break up.  But you're right, atleast you look GREAT!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## talldrnkofwater

fridays ootd
ny&co pants (i thnk i had some tissues in my pockets)
old navy tank
j.crew cardigan
rm mam navy
f21 pearls
tb revas in sand


----------



## trisha48228

Talldrnk, your outfit is cute.  Never thought NY and CO clothes could look so cute.  I rarely go in that store.


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Outfit details and more pics: check out my blog POP YOUR FASHION PILL


----------



## TenYearsGone

ladydeluxe said:


> It's been a long time since I posted... here are some overdue outfit pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! xoxo



Love your style! So simple yet chic.


----------



## voodoo_mary

sammy- u look great.







vintage dress, straw bag.
etienne aigner shoes









another vintage polka dot dress
 d & g braided belt, naturalizer shoes
vintage gucci tote


----------



## shockboogie

Speedy_Lover said:


> Outfit details and more pics: check out my blog POP YOUR FASHION PILL




Wow! SM Dept. store find! Looking good!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Voodoo_Mary - love those polka dot dresses, especially the second one.  Simply lovely!

Speedy - cute dress.

Talldrnkofwater - cute and classy.

Sammydoll - sorry about the breakup.  His loss.  You looked great!


----------



## brigadeiro

SABA merino wool turtleneck
3.1 Phillip Lim (with Koi Suwannagate collaboration) rosette strapless linen dress
Chloe leather & wood wedges
Chloe Silverado bag
Swarovski Nirvana ring


----------



## trisha48228

Speedy lover super cute dress and cute look overall!


----------



## kelbell35

Speedy_Lover said:


>




Great outfit... that dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## kelbell35

brigadeiro said:


>




Absolutely stunning, I love it!!


----------



## sammydoll

talldrnkofwater- Thanks!
sweetlust- thanks so much!   i'm sorry too, but i'll be okay.
Dabyachunv- thanks, darling!
trisha48228- 333
voodoo_mary- Thanks!  i adore your style, some of the best on this thread, for sure!!
cowleyjennifer- Thank you!


----------



## cherubicanh




----------



## cherubicanh

karenab said:


> I don't post as much here as I used to but here's me. Tunic (worn as a dress): Daffys.
> Bag: Thrifted & DIY studded. Shoes: ACNE




You are so hot here it's not even funny!  Great style!


----------



## trisha48228

Karenab, HOT!


----------



## voodoo_mary

\bcbg dress, cole haan shoes


----------



## wis3ly

Pretttyyy^^!!


----------



## DisCo

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## bagscraze

OMG, THOSE SHOES!!!!! I  love seeing girls in YSL tributes.....Wow...



chaussurewhore said:


> ro and trib toos.


----------



## bagscraze

I  LOVE the silhouette of the first black/white polka dot dress. Classic. 



voodoo_mary said:


> sammy- u look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage dress, straw bag.
> etienne aigner shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another vintage polka dot dress
> d & g braided belt, naturalizer shoes
> vintage gucci tote


----------



## bagscraze

Anybody got the jumpsuit from YSL from FW 09-10 season? I soooo wanna see it on a person. LOL. Lately ive been obsessed with it. Ask my SA for proof. LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cherubicanh said:


>


 

cute and I really like your bag, what kind is it?


----------



## keodi

ladydeluxe said:


> It's been a long time since I posted... here are some overdue outfit pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weekend! xoxo


 
Love your outfit!!


----------



## cherubicanh

*FAB*-   Thanks!  It is the Hayden Harnett Clara in Moonbeam


----------



## talldrnkofwater

this outfit is from last thursday.  I wore it a taping of "The Dr. Oz show"
J.crew Lydia cami
talbots skirt
enzo t-straps


----------



## bagscraze

I like this outfit. Its so Dries Van Noten-inspired. 



talldrnkofwater said:


> this outfit is from last thursday.  I wore it a taping of "The Dr. Oz show"
> J.crew Lydia cami
> talbots skirt
> enzo t-straps


----------



## Spo0oky

Just got back from a week in NYC... Here are two of the outfits I wore...






Polo by Ralph Lauren white shirt
Tommy Hilfiger Denim jeans
Chanel suede sneakers
Prada messenger bag
Tommy Hilfiger Watch
Prada Sunglasses






CH Carolina Herrera shirt
Tommy Hilfiger jeans
Louis Vuitton Mono Denim Footing sneakers
Prada messenger bag
Tommy Hilfiger Watch
Prada Sunglasses


----------



## shockboogie

Outfit for the day:

Rick Owens Druid Hoodie, Rick Owens DRKSHDW denim, Cardboard Robot Gas Mask T with gold foil, Converse Chuck Taylors All Leather in Black, Chanel WOC Reissue w GHW.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxxxx not allowed!


----------



## LABAG

bagscraze said:


> I like this outfit. Its so Dries Van Noten-inspired.


You look wonderful-you look like you've lost weight?
you really wear your clothes so well-love ALL YOUR DVF'S TOO! 
lOVE YOUR CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LABAG- Yes, I've lost a ton of weight.  It took me 1yr (from summer 07-08) I lost 60lbs and I've managed to keep all of the weight off.  
Thank you!

thank you bagscraze.  I wanted a dress from anthro that looked like my outfit but the dress is too much $$, so I decided to recreate it at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Fruit Punch

voodoo_mary said:


> abyzz top, anna sui wool jacket, ankle jeans from barneys co-op (forgot the brand), gustto bag, f-troupe shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage necktie dress, arche shoes, vintage faux ostrich bag


i'm a few pages late but i like all of these outfits.


----------



## cherubicanh




----------



## shockboogie

^^Love the jacket, *cherubicanh*.


----------



## Kelelanna

talldrnkofwater said:


> this outfit is from last thursday.  I wore it a taping of "The Dr. Oz show"
> J.crew Lydia cami
> talbots skirt
> enzo t-straps



Love the skirt!  Talldrnkofwater, 60 lbs. in one year!  You are my inspiration to keep going with my goal!  Can I PM you for some tips and advise?


----------



## Kelelanna

cherubicanh said:


>



Love your look!


----------



## Kelelanna

cherubicanh said:


>



Cherubicanh, I second that comment from Fab... love the bag and your couch too.


----------



## initialed




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

shockboogie said:


> ^^Love the jacket, *cherubicanh*.


 

me too!


----------



## krazy4bags

Love the way you did your hair and really like the jacket, looks great on you!   Where is the jacket from? 



cherubicanh said:


>


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks guys!  And that jacket was a cheapie!  I've been looking for an inexpensive leather like jacket and saw this at a random store at the mall.  ALL BUT COST ME 36 dineros!  I have it in both mocha and black!  LOVE.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my new balmain-look blazer:


----------



## ennerad

this is like standing up in class and doing the 'icebreaker'.  










jacket:  Elie Tahari
corset:  Forever 21
shorts:  Rogan 
shoes:   Sigerson Morrison


http://iamquean.blogspot.com


----------



## Zombie Girl

^^  OMG you are adorable!!  Love your look!


----------



## .jourdyn.

ennerad said:


> this is like standing up in class and doing the 'icebreaker'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacket:  Elie Tahari
> corset:  Forever 21
> shorts:  Rogan
> shoes:   Sigerson Morrison
> 
> 
> http://iamquean.blogspot.com




Love it!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*angelastoel* I really like that blazer...a lot.


----------



## la miss

ennerad said:


> this is like standing up in class and doing the 'icebreaker'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacket:  Elie Tahari
> corset:  Forever 21
> shorts:  Rogan
> shoes:   Sigerson Morrison
> 
> 
> http://iamquean.blogspot.com


 You look great!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me at Raffles Hotel last nig!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Was trying out the symmetry and ripped look






And accessories to boot!






Have a great weekend ahead! xx


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ennerad- love your outfit and your hair!!!!!
ladydeluxe- you kill me w/ your fab bags!!
here's my ootd:
gap cardi, f21 tank and necklace, b.r. wide leg trouser jeans, tribe violet tory burch revas, ny&co tote


----------



## wis3ly

ladydeluxe said:


> Was trying out the symmetry and ripped look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And accessories to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ahead! xx


 
OMG I have been looking for that YSL Muse II foreverrr!!!!


----------



## littlefish

Stefeinately! you look great ! love your shoes too!

Ladydeluxe, you always look gorgeous ! love your YSL bag, are you wearing hermes belt? it is beautiful


----------



## shockboogie

Love your look, *angelastoel*!


----------



## stefeilnately

littlefish said:


> Stefeinately! you look great ! love your shoes too!
> 
> Ladydeluxe, you always look gorgeous ! love your YSL bag, are you wearing hermes belt? it is beautiful


 

Thanks littlefish! They are similar to the Zara studded ones but much more comfortable...

By the way, I love yr blog!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ennerad said:


> this is like standing up in class and doing the 'icebreaker'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacket: Elie Tahari
> corset: Forever 21
> shorts: Rogan
> shoes: Sigerson Morrison
> 
> 
> http://iamquean.blogspot.com


 
Love your hair and your outfit! :welcome2:


----------



## CoachGirl12

ladydeluxe said:


> Was trying out the symmetry and ripped look


So gorgeous, this looks like a page out of a magazine Lady D, very hot!


----------



## Jeannam2008

talldrnkofwater said:


> ennerad- love your outfit and your hair!!!!!
> ladydeluxe- you kill me w/ your fab bags!!
> here's my ootd:
> gap cardi, f21 tank and necklace, b.r. wide leg trouser jeans, tribe violet tory burch revas, ny&co tote



This is cute, very simply, and cute. I love it!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Last night's outfit at Fashion Night Out @ Neiman Marcus






Complex Geomtries Four Hole T, Christian Louboutin Grey Watersnake Altadamas, Chanel 227 Metallic Navy Reissue, Ever Sydney Soft Grey skinnies.


----------



## cherubicanh

*Shockboogie!*[/B] I love it!  Total chicness!


----------



## Dimple

Going on a date with my boyfriend tonight (we still go on dates even after five years  :
- Alice McCall cream Dimple *dress*
- patent peep toe *heels*
- Chanel black flap in medium
- Hermes Clic bracelet in *pink*
- Longines Dolce Vita watch


----------



## SaraDK

angelastoel said:


> me and my new balmain-look blazer:



Love it! 
I have the exact same one..  Actually wore it today, but no pics..


----------



## twdavis

Fashion's Night Out Tee
iT! jeans cut-offs
Zigi SOHO shoes


----------



## agart245

shockboogie said:


> Last night's outfit at Fashion Night Out @ Neiman Marcus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complex Geomtries Four Hole T, Christian Louboutin Grey Watersnake Altadamas, Chanel 227 Metallic Navy Reissue, Ever Sydney Soft Grey skinnies.



I love this look!


----------



## shockboogie

thank you *cherubicanh and agart245*


----------



## chris7891

This is my first post in "outfit for today".

Top- Wilfred
Pants- TNA Leggings
Boots- Steve Madden


----------



## _glamou

well yesterday's outfit.


----------



## MichelleD

Attended an all white affair tonight.  After trying on 4 pairs of shoes and 3 different jackets, here is the end result.


----------



## cherubicanh

Felt a cow girl vibe today..lol


----------



## Speedy_Lover

The clothes I'm wearing are from a local department store and it cost me less than $20 for the dress and the cardigan/vest..
Check out my blog for more pics & details: x


----------



## CoachGirl12

cherubicanh said:


> Felt a cow girl vibe today..lol


Wow, you are beautiful! Love your outfit, who are those boots by??


----------



## twdavis




----------



## chris7891

^ I love your jeans. Are they current/elliott?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

twdavis- I love your outfit!


----------



## CLGuy

cherubicanh said:


> Felt a cow girl vibe today..lol



Aw you look cute in that outfit


----------



## twdavis

Thanks chris and talldrnk!!
My jeans are actually Truck Jeans from alloy and were inexpensive.


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## plumaplomb

^ ID shoes pls!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## shockboogie

^^ Want your boots!


----------



## kelbell35

annaversary said:


> ​



I love everything about this outfit... so pretty!!


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks Coachgirl!-  They are by Steve madden.


----------



## nessahhh

annaversary said:


> ​



Love the outfit and the shoes especially! Where'd you get them? And love the colour of your MAB!


----------



## momo.chan

i think Annaversary's shoes are H&M :] i was THIS close to buying a pair...now i think i'll have to!


----------



## donmi




----------



## angelastoel




----------



## mzshirls

chris7891 said:


> This is my first post in "outfit for today".
> 
> Top- Wilfred
> Pants- TNA Leggings
> Boots- Steve Madden


 

Aww, for some reason i cant see your pic


----------



## Martina_Italy

angelastoel said:


>





 your outfit, you look great!


----------



## cammy1

Donmi, you look great! You put things so well together, thanks for posting pics


----------



## SaraDK

Feeling a little sick today.. 

Dress from H&M, black leggins, boots from SixtySeven.
Also wore my LV damier speedy..


----------



## Perfect Day

everyone looks fab particularly Angelastoel


----------



## ennerad

shirt: kid brother's hand me down
jeans: levi's
shoes: schmoove
bag: bottega veneta


----------



## Miscellaneous_1




----------



## KarraAnn

^^ Love that dress and those shoes!


----------



## TxGlam

angelastoel said:


>



I can't wait for it to get cool enough to wear boots! Cute look!


----------



## LinaFelina

*Miscellaneous_1*

LOVE the dress!


----------



## pchan2802

Me today


----------



## pchan2802

Miscellaneous_1 said:


>



Looking good!Love the dress on you and love your closet too.


----------



## vlore

Everyone is lookin' good!!! 

Here is my outfit from last Saturday












Shoshana 'Ink-Blot' dress
Theory pumps
Goldenblue clutch
JCrew earrings


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Everyone is lookin' good!!!
> 
> Here is my outfit from last Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoshana 'Ink-Blot' dress
> Theory pumps
> Goldenblue clutch
> JCrew earrings


Work it V!! That dress looks amazing on you! Just gorgeous, how have you been?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Miscellaneous_1 said:


>


 

cute dress and shoes, Looks like an outfit i'd wear


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Work it V!! That dress looks amazing on you! Just gorgeous, how have you been?



Hi my friend!!! How are you? Thank you!!!  This dress is TDF, it fit like a glove .


----------



## talldrnkofwater

very cute outfit miscellaneous and I want to see pics of your closet
Vlore- as always, I love your outfit!


----------



## vlore

talldrnkofwater said:


> very cute outfit miscellaneous and I want to see pics of your closet
> Vlore- as always, I love your outfit!



*Thank you girlie!!! 
*Have you gotten any cute JC cardis lately? I got a gorgy DKNY 'zebra' print one...but still eyeing those 2 JCrew ones!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ no, not yet.  I really want the cadet cardigan.  I think thats next on my list.  
I never posted pics of my collection.  here's my collection (I've added a few since I took these pics lol )


----------



## vlore

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ no, not yet.  I really want the cadet cardigan.  I think thats next on my list.
> I never posted pics of my collection.  here's my collection (I've added a few since I took these pics lol )



 *Amazing!!!* Great pics! The Cadet is really nice...and it's on sale too!!! Go for it! And isn't Dream yarn tdf?!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

omg- its on sale! thanks for the tip.  
yes, its totally tdf!


----------



## vlore

talldrnkofwater said:


> omg- its on sale! thanks for the tip.
> yes, its totally tdf!



jeje, I just got my 'Ocelot'!


----------



## indi3r4

last night outfit
Dress: Twelve by Twelve - Forever 21
Shoe: Nine West
Clutch: Marc Jacobs Memphis Pochette


----------



## meganfm

Miscellaneous_1 said:


>



I know I should be commenting on your outfit (which is fab) but I'm SO envious of what looks like a giant wardrobe!


----------



## aki_sato

Love your shoes ^^ so cute!


annaversary said:


>


----------



## yellow08

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ no, not yet. I really want the cadet cardigan. I think thats next on my list.
> I never posted pics of my collection. here's my collection (I've added a few since I took these pics lol )


 

Really nice collection!!! I see a few J Crew cardi's that I have (just different colors)...

Also, you make me really want to step up my printed cardi collectionmost of mine are solid...Now, I going to go crazy looking for new prints...

I also like how you mix high/low end together-i.e new avi pic (that's me ALL DAY)


----------



## yellow08

indi3r4 said:


> last night outfit
> Dress: Twelve by Twelve - Forever 21
> Shoe: Nine West
> Clutch: Marc Jacobs Memphis Pochette


 

Very cute!!! Nice mix of high/low!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks yellow- I love prints!!! I need some more printed cardigan.  
Indi- i love your dress and your shoes are tdf!


----------



## cookie03

cute... my roommate has those same shoes! i see them around the apt a lot 



indi3r4 said:


> last night outfit
> Dress: Twelve by Twelve - Forever 21
> Shoe: Nine West
> Clutch: Marc Jacobs Memphis Pochette


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nice cardigans Talldrnk I especially love the printed ones


----------



## bagpacker

My first post here 







What I'm wearing today:
White T: Marks & Spencer
Jacket: Marks & Spencer
Pencil Skirt: Marks & Spencer
Bag: Chanel
Belt: Hermes
Shoes: Marks & Spencer
Scarf: My friend's


----------



## vlore

Great outfit *bagpacker*!!! I love your belt and of course, your Chanel! Thanks for posting!


----------



## cherubicanh

I love it *bagpacker![/B  So chic and fab!*


----------



## dancer1

Classy outfit Bagpacker. Nice.


----------



## voodoo_mary

abyzz dress, paul and joe shoes, devi kroell bag











top from revolveclothing.com, guess shorts, balenciaga day bag, cole haan slippers


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks fabulosity
backpacker- i love your outfit.  esp the color of your jacket
voodoo mary- i love the color of your bbag.


----------



## atlcharm

voodoo_mary said:


> abyzz dress, paul and joe shoes, devi kroell bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top from revolveclothing.com, guess shorts, balenciaga day bag, cole haan slippers


I love it. Very cute outfit!


----------



## rei35

cherubicanh said:


> Felt a cow girl vibe today..lol



wow i LOVE your everything here!!! i saw one of your other outfits and i love that too.

i love this dressssss. can you id it???? where do u usually shop??


----------



## sillywahine

bagpacker said:


> My first post here



LOVE. YOUR. OUTFIT. so chic! Oh how I dream of owning an Hermes belt one day! plus I love M&S too!! so inexpensive! I remember when I was in London they kept on playing the commercial and Twiggy says "cheeky" lol I miss UK!


----------



## starrySKYE

*bagpacker*, your outfit is so chic! Awesome sense of style.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

neiman marcus brand dress
anthropologie belt
rm croc and eggshell mam
j.crew bright blue coralies


----------



## bagpacker

*vlore, cherubicanh, dancer1,  talldrnkofwater, sillywahine, starryskye*

*sillywahine*: I'll trade you Twiggy and M&S for SF weather, can we swap places?

*cherubicanh*: you are so pretty and look cute in your cowgirl inspired outfit 

^ *talldrnkofwater*: l really like how you switched things up with electric blue shoes

*voodoo_mary*: that dress is awesome on you.... but with a figure like that you could pull of anything


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagpacker~ I love your outfit! So chic!

Talldrk~ I love yours too, love the way your paired blue shoes with a brown dress.


----------



## AudreyII

bagpacker said:


> My first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing today:
> White T: Marks & Spencer
> Jacket: Marks & Spencer
> Pencil Skirt: Marks & Spencer
> Bag: Chanel
> Belt: Hermes
> Shoes: Marks & Spencer
> Scarf: My friend's


 
Gorgeous, I think we have the same jacket though mine is a bit more *green*, love your matching shoes!


----------



## yellow08

*Bagpacker*-love your outfit, looking forward to more posts from you!
*voodoo_mary* Luv that dress on you!
*talldrnkofwater*-looking good!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

in Barcelona, Spain

see more at xxx please don't post your blog here.


----------



## Martina_Italy

bagpacker said:


> My first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing today:
> White T: Marks & Spencer
> Jacket: Marks & Spencer
> Pencil Skirt: Marks & Spencer
> Bag: Chanel
> Belt: Hermes
> Shoes: Marks & Spencer
> Scarf: My friend's





Oooohh...I love your outfit, especially bag and shoes!! You look so chic!!


----------



## peppamint

Yikes! First post here!

Shirt: American Eagle
Pants: Joe's Jeans cigarette crops in reed black (my faves)
Bag: LeSportsac

This is my "school" outfit. Pardon the messy house.

picamatic.com/show/2009/09/19/04/53/5123861_1372x3413.JPG

ETA: uggghh, pics not showing up. Don't know why, but the


----------



## malmccy

Here are my outfits from the yesterday and today.
yesterday



Scarf: street vendor, NYC
Jacket: St. John's Bay, JCPenny
T-shirt: Merona, Target
Jeans: Unknown
Shoes: Merona, Target

today



Jacket: St. John's Bay, JCPenny
T-Shirt: JCrew
Trousers: Worthington, JCPenny
Shoes: Merona, Target


----------



## ennerad

trousers: my little brother
shoes: dieppa restrepo oxfords
shirt: calvin klein
belt: steve and barry's

x


----------



## Miscellaneous_1

talldrnkofwater said:


> very cute outfit miscellaneous and I want to see pics of your closet



MeganFM.....Fab...

thankyou! I try to be cute though most of the times i'm just ridiculously funky! 
anyhow i found a thread about closets and thought "what a fun thread!" so i decided to follow along.....you are welcome to see my closet posted on there!


----------



## melissab

Everyone looks so fabulous!! keep up the shopping ladies!! hehehehehe


----------



## Miscellaneous_1

wow, bagpacker!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Everyone looks great!!
target merona boyfriend blazer
club monaco silk cami
f21 black cami underneath (to prevent a wardrobe malfunction)
f21 skinnies and necklace
tb revas in mouse


----------



## deeliciouz

talldrnkofwater said:


> neiman marcus brand dress
> anthropologie belt
> rm croc and eggshell mam
> j.crew bright blue coralies



i love this outfit! you look amazing girl!


----------



## stefeilnately

"Ladies in Chanel glasses" tee by Danny, dyed shorts, Timex Retro, Chanel reissue.


----------



## ennerad

a few of my favorite things

x


----------



## Adamantine

bagpacker said:


> My first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing today:
> White T: Marks & Spencer
> Jacket: Marks & Spencer
> Pencil Skirt: Marks & Spencer
> Bag: Chanel
> Belt: Hermes
> Shoes: Marks & Spencer
> Scarf: My friend's


 
you look fab!


----------



## Miscellaneous_1

stepheil, i love the shirt!
I love how you guys are so stylish and so creative. I noticed that i only only have one style....i hope this forum will help me expand my wardrobe besides the dressy look...=)
i'm so sorrrrry for the big image. please show me how to resize. i can't seem to do it on the image hosting page.

went to a wedding. Excuse the bra showing.









out with my hunny yesterday


----------



## atlcharm

Miscellaneous_1 said:


> stepheil, i love the shirt!
> I love how you guys are so stylish and so creative. I noticed that i only only have one style....i hope this forum will help me expand my wardrobe besides the dressy look...=)
> i'm so sorrrrry for the big image. please show me how to resize. i can't seem to do it on the image hosting page.
> 
> went to a wedding. Excuse the bra showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with my hunny yesterday





Of course you look fab, but your makeup is amazing!


----------



## stefeilnately

Miscellaneous_1 said:


> stepheil, i love the shirt!
> I love how you guys are so stylish and so creative. I noticed that i only only have one style....i hope this forum will help me expand my wardrobe besides the dressy look...=)
> i'm so sorrrrry for the big image. please show me how to resize. i can't seem to do it on the image hosting page.
> 
> went to a wedding. Excuse the bra showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!!! And love the colours on yr dress too!!


----------



## bagpacker

Thank you for your sweet comments *fabulousity, audreyII, yellow08, martina, melissab, adamantine & miscellaneous*.


----------



## bagpacker

nice outfits everyone!

*stefeilnately*: you look cute. 

*miscellaneous*: you looked stunning in both outfits. I loved your vamp look with darks eyes, red lippy, nude CLs & sheer top, not to mention the fab jewelry 

*ennerad*: I like your quirky androgenous vibe


----------



## aki_sato

You are so adorable! ^^


Miscellaneous_1 said:


> stepheil, i love the shirt!
> I love how you guys are so stylish and so creative. I noticed that i only only have one style....i hope this forum will help me expand my wardrobe besides the dressy look...=)
> i'm so sorrrrry for the big image. please show me how to resize. i can't seem to do it on the image hosting page.
> 
> went to a wedding. Excuse the bra showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with my hunny yesterday


----------



## peppamint

Repost of yesterday's outfit since the link was broken.

This is my "school" outfit so it's really not all that fashionable....

Shirt: American Eagle 
Pants: Joe's Jeans
Bag: LeSportsac


----------



## angelastoel

wearing my old jacket again!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

*MIS*-  I love it!  You look chic and gorgeous!


----------



## brigadeiro

Akira Isogawa Silk embroidered dress
Burberry navy leather jacket
Burberry Prorsum large metallic flower necklace
Dries Van Noten beaded & sequinned sandals & clutch


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*^^Brig, LOVE your hair! It's new, right?

Sorry I haven't posted in a while..Everyone is lookin FAB!!! lots of new faces too! 








*


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *^^Brig, LOVE your hair! It's new, right?*
> 
> *Sorry I haven't posted in a while..Everyone is lookin FAB!!! lots of new faces too! *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You look FAB Miss Pink! Long time since I've seen you on here!! Hope everything is going well!


----------



## initialed




----------



## chris7891

^ I love your belt.


----------



## brigadeiro

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *^^Brig, LOVE your hair! It's new, right?
> *



Ooh, love the pink *MPB*!  And thanks! :flower: New hair? :shame: Nope...I am actually not happy with my last haircut, even though I haven't varied in years, my hairdresser must've done something different, as it doesn't sit well this time...


----------



## initialed

*chris7891* - Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You look gorgeous girls 

I wore this today:


----------



## bagpacker

Loving all the outfits angelastoel, brigadeiro, MissPinkBarbie, initialed & caroulemapoulen


----------



## ladydeluxe

It's been a while! How are you girls?  Hope all is well and the weekend is fab!


----------



## bisousx

^^^ I adore your outfit ladydeluxe, esp. that jacket!


----------



## Miscellaneous_1

thankyou atlcharm, aki_sato, cherubicanh for the comments.

I'm new here and loving this forum for the great deals/steals and most of all viewing all the great outfits.

LadyDelux i love love the stunning jacket. it's sumthing i would wear and I have the same bag 

Pinkbarbie....you look like a real life barbie for sure! i wish i have your body


----------



## voodoo_mary

vanessa bruno top, habitual jeans, b bag day, seychelles wedges








12th street by cynthia vincent dress, lilica shoes, vintage straw bag, double strap belt from my mother's closet!








repeat top, jack cropped pants, pedder red shoes, new bag from mr voodoomary- MS by martine sitbon.








see by chloe top, velvet blue skirt from blum, beverly feldman shoes, ms bag


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LadyDeluxe- I love your blazer! gorg!
Voodoo_mary- your bbag is haunting me.  i want one!

dvf aria in olive, f21 cami, nw pink pointies, lamb clutch


----------



## initialed

*bagpacker* - Thanks!

*ladydeluxe* - You are rocking as always.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ becareful, you can't advertise on this site


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

vodoo~ I love that bag!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Talldrnkofwater -Cute outfit.  Your dress really shows off your long legs.  If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?  Your legs seem to go on and on and on.....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol- I'm 6ft but I usually wears heels 3-4".


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

dress - deep in vogue
heels - jimmy choo

night out in barcelona, spain


----------



## brigadeiro

bagpacker said:


> Loving all the outfits angelastoel, brigadeiro, MissPinkBarbie, initialed & caroulemapoulen


 
Thanks *backpacker*!


----------



## PHENOMENON

I looked down, forgive me if it looks scary


----------



## Speedy_Lover

I made this DIY tank today took only 15 minutes.. Check out my blog for more details..=)
[URL redacted - please keep your blog links in your signature only]


----------



## karenab

Shoes: MARNI, Top: Thrifted. Bag: Thrifted (DIY studded). Skinnies: Trash and Vauderville:


----------



## bagpacker

^ Awesome *Karenab*. Your outfit is so fashion foward.  

*Phenomenon* you don't look scary you look hawt! Love the studded booties with liquid look leggings

*Speedy* your DIY tee looks great on


----------



## twdavis

Everyone looks fabulous! I love looking at this thread...y'all inspire me!






Tee-Nordstrom
Vest-Tribal
Scarf-a local boutique find
Jeans-!iT


----------



## bagpacker

Here's what I was wearing today. Can't be as avante garde as the posters above but I try to be have fun with my work clothes


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ LOVE the belted part, how did you do that?


----------



## kelbell35

bagpacker said:


>



Loving everything about your outfit... especially the accessories!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

everyone looks great.  Backpacker- I love your outfits! please continue to post them
I took this pic late in the aftenoon when I was already a big wrinkled mess. 
j.crew pink bow skirt (same skirt thats in my avatar) j.crew gray and creme polka dot cardi, f21 cami, michael kors pewter t-straps, coach bangle, rm mam navy


----------



## voodoo_mary

"stethoscope" necklace from defy
joie denim jacket
rebecca minkoff bag
dress from free people
etienne aigner shoes


----------



## Seto

*talldrnkofwater* Love the skirt! Did it come in just the pink and blue?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You look wonderful ladies!

Karen: I love your pictures!

Yesterday


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Seto said:


> *talldrnkofwater* Love the skirt! Did it come in just the pink and blue?



thanks- no, it also came in orange and a moss green color.
I have it in blue, pink and orange.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

caroulemapoulen- I love your bag!!!!!


----------



## karenab

Thanks guys!!

Caroulemapoulen - you are wearing Chloes!!!!??? I frigging LOVE those shoes. I had to settle with a knock off version to those.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

talldrnkofwater said:


> caroulemapoulen- I love your bag!!!!!



Thank you 



karenab said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> Caroulemapoulen - you are wearing Chloes!!!!??? I frigging LOVE those shoes. I had to settle with a knock off version to those.



Yes, I am  It's my second time with them, I sold my first pair for $3000, but I regret it ever since, but I was lucky on eBay and got a new pair back in August. I will never sell them again!


----------



## bagpacker

*Talldrink* thanks! I  your cardigan and that skirt color is cute
*Voodoo Mary* you have an amazing figure and always look fabulous! That stethoscope neckless is so cool
*caroulemapoulen* wow! I think a need a close-up shot of those booties


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bagpacker said:


> *Talldrink* thanks! I  your cardigan and that skirt color is cute
> *Voodoo Mary* you have an amazing figure and always look fabulous! That stethoscope neckless is so cool
> *caroulemapoulen* wow! I think a need a close-up shot of those booties




I can handle that 

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009/03/wonder-wonders-chloe-boots.html

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009/08/outfit-going-to-postoffice-and-h.html

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009/08/just-another-knock-off.html

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009/08/outfit-taking-my-new-boots-out.html

Here you go!


----------



## bagpacker

^


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Thanks for the compliments!  

here's another outfit..I'm in the black tank/shorts (not pink, I know, but my bag is..it's in the background behind my friend)






*


----------



## Dimple

This was my outfit last night for drinks. I didnt wear those earrings but the crystal Chanel earrings

Alice McCall Dimple dress


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> "stethoscope" necklace from defy
> joie denim jacket
> rebecca minkoff bag
> dress from free people
> etienne aigner shoes





Wow, cute dress..you look so good!!


----------



## eggpudding

donmi said:


>


 
Donmi I love your style - absolutely in  with your first outfit. May I ask where you got your grey blazer and white ruffle top? TIA!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Bagpacker - love, love, love how you did the belt.  How did you do that?


----------



## sweet_pees

caroulemapoulen said:


> You look gorgeous girls
> 
> I wore this today:



love those booties.


----------



## ennerad

Wanted to try out the tights/shorts trend, but with a romper. Yup, COMPLETELY new and different and innovative.  
AND I CAN FIT A HAT ON MY HAIR!  So exciting.

quean


----------



## alij78

i love your shorts misspinkbarbie - what are they?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sweet_pees said:


> love those booties.



Thank you soo much


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

alij78 said:


> i love your shorts misspinkbarbie - what are they?



*Theyre Mossimo (Target). *


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*from yesterday..











*


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous as always Miss Pink!


----------



## wis3ly

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *from yesterday..*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Dayum girl, how tall are you? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

wis3ly said:


> Dayum girl, how tall are you? If you don't mind me asking.



*I get measured 5'8" sometimes, 5'8.5"..so something like that..lol. Thanks!*


----------



## ennerad

boots: frye
skirt: j crew
shirt: levi's
jacket: zara
bag: dknyimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/2.gif
belt: enzo angiolini

quean


----------



## karenab

*Ennerad* - LOVE that denim shirt.


Union jack leggings: Ebay.co.uk Blazer and boots: Zara. Fedora: T&V. Bag: Thrifted and DIY studded. 

rest of pics on the blog


----------



## wis3ly

Cool tights!!^^


----------



## bagpacker

karenab said:


> *Ennerad* - LOVE that denim shirt.
> 
> 
> Union jack leggings: Ebay.co.uk Blazer and boots: Zara. Fedora: T&V. Bag: Thrifted and DIY studded.
> 
> rest of pics on the blog


 

*Karenab* I love the oufit and DIY bag and I think the union jack tights are soooo cool


----------



## bagpacker

ennerad said:


> quean


 
*ennerad* I've liked your androgenuos outfits but this girlier look is cute too


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cardi: BCBG
tank: ella moss
pin stripe skirt: marc jacobs.


----------



## malmccy

Wore this today (the picture is a bit fuzzy, sorry):




Cardigan: Old Navy
Tank: Gap
Leggings: Torrid
Boots: Corso Como
Bracelet: Plum Pudding


----------



## ennerad

didn't have the cajones necessary to wear this shirt all summer as it's nearly sheer (as seem to be most white things), so pulled it out for one of NYC's wonkier fall (read: i think i'm still summer...except cold...or something ) days.

necklace: secondhand
shirt: j crew
tights: (maybe) target
shoes: boemos
belt: steve madden

quean


----------



## ennerad

karenab said:


> *Ennerad* - LOVE that denim shirt.
> 
> 
> Union jack leggings: Ebay.co.uk Blazer and boots: Zara. Fedora: T&V. Bag: Thrifted and DIY studded.
> 
> rest of pics on the blog



thanks for the comments guys!
so in love with *KARENB*...not right for one woman to be that hot. if you ever need another photographer, DO let me know love.

quean


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Ennerad - Your outfit is super cute!

Karenab - I love sense of style!

Well done ladies!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ennerad said:


> didn't have the cajones necessary to wear this shirt all summer as it's nearly sheer (as seem to be most white things), so pulled it out for one of NYC's wonkier fall (read: i think i'm still summer...except cold...or something ) days.
> 
> necklace: secondhand
> shirt: j crew
> tights: (maybe) target
> shoes: boemos
> belt: steve madden
> 
> quean


 
cute! I have the same top, I may have to copy this I usually only wear it in summer with bare legs.


----------



## bagpacker

~Fabulousity~ said:


> cute! I have the same top, I may have to copy this I usually only *wear it in summer with bare legs*.


 
Would love to see that *Fabulousity /B] 

Great outfit ennerad. I wore something similar over the weekend but with leggings and high heels*


----------



## plumaplomb

*ennerad* I love your funky style!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagpacker said:


> Would love to see that *Fabulousity /B] *
> 
> *Great outfit ennerad. I wore something similar over the weekend but with leggings and high heels*


*


Lol I never post pics, taking pics in my mirror never come out right :weird:*


----------



## _butterflies

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> here's another outfit..I'm in the black tank/shorts (not pink, I know, but my bag is..it's in the background behind my friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love your shoes!! Where did you get them?


----------



## cherubicanh

*karenb*- I love everything you wear!


----------



## purseaddict**

It's been a long time since I've posted!!

top: Norma Kamali for Walmart all-in-one shirt
skirt: Theory
belt: Betsy Johnson faux python (from Marshalls)
shoes: Coach python pumps (also from Marshalls!)





close up of shoes (excuse my scary feet and legs!)


----------



## twdavis

it's so hard to see details on black in a mirror pic...but anyway...


----------



## thavasa

All You girls are looking fabulous!!
This is me today!


----------



## CoachGirl12

purseaddict** said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted!!
> 
> top: Norma Kamali for Walmart all-in-one shirt
> skirt: Theory
> belt: Betsy Johnson faux python (from Marshalls)
> shoes: Coach python pumps (also from Marshalls!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of shoes (excuse my scary feet and legs!)


Love everything about this outfit, gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Purseaddict* I NEED your shoes!  Gorgeous!


----------



## wis3ly

I love those coach pumps!


----------



## Zombie Girl

You look GREAT!!  I love your shoes...who makes them?



thavasa said:


> All You girls are looking fabulous!!
> This is me today!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Me with my Chanel necklace in Barcelona, Spain.  We got stuck in there during a downpour.  Much more photos are available.


----------



## thavasa

Hey* Zombie Girl*~thanks for your compliment!
the buckled sandal is from Theory


----------



## RedSoles74

*Ladies you all have amazing styles.* Keep them coming!
love visiting this thread an pick styling ideas from you ladies.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love those Coach pumps!


----------



## purseaddict**

*CoachGirl12, Dukeprincess, wis3ly, ~Fabulousity~* - Thanks! When I saw them at Marshall's I couldn't pass them up!  I went to find them after seeing a post from the "how much did this outfit cost" thread.

It's been so inspiring to see all the fantastic outfits posted!  Keep them coming!


----------



## _glamou

here's me today: 

















giving my ysl's some loving.  

check out my fashion blog for more outfits. 

_bcbg black cardigan, old navy ribbed tank w/ rosette detail, diesel jeans, ysl cage ankle boots, forever 21 watch and necklace, vintage necklace turned into bracelet, h&m ring, givenchy ring_


----------



## Myblackbag

^^^Hot shoes, *glamou!*


----------



## wis3ly

^^ I almost got the same exact ON tank in blue once..but I felt the price was still not low enough for me.


----------



## hairsprayhead

I covet your shoes,* Glamou!*  You totally rock them with that outfit!


----------



## bagpacker

Ahhh amazing shoes *glamou*

*purseaddict* I really loved you outfit - The top, the belt, the pencil skirt and pumps. Sassy and classy.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Glamou* those shoes are incredible... I wish I had got them (if you ever don't want them give me a shout)! Another thing to add to the wishlist 
O


----------



## RedSoles74

I love your shoes!


----------



## wis3ly

^^YSL cage shoes?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me and my bloggermate today, I'm in the middle


----------



## ladydeluxe




----------



## thavasa




----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love the outfit w/the jacket! Very cute!


----------



## meganfm

ladydeluxe said:


>



KILLER shoes!  As always


----------



## thavasa

*CoachGirl12*~Thank you for your sweet compliment


----------



## ilovechanel2

[http://i35.tinypic.com/11tsx6w.jpg

In My Jackie O last night


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilovechanel2 said:


> [http://i35.tinypic.com/11tsx6w.jpg
> 
> In My Jackie O last night


Work it girl! You look stunning! Love the dress!


----------



## Bagged

CoachGirl12 said:


> Work it girl! You look stunning! Love the dress!


Co-signing!


----------



## Dabyachunv

ilovechanel2 said:


> [http://i35.tinypic.com/11tsx6w.jpg
> 
> In My Jackie O last night


 

Nice, I've been trying not to buy this Black Halo for a couple of months now, but dammit, you have convinced me....argh.  But I must say you looked


----------



## bagpacker

ladydeluxe said:


>


 
Wow, those shoes.... great contrast with the girly skirt and clutch


----------



## bagpacker

Its Friday - yayy! - which means I get to dress less formally. Also Autumn is finally here and I can start layering and wearing my Autumn clothes


----------



## wantingmore

*_glamou*: My dream pair of caged heels. You got them at Barney's WS right? I remember your post  Damn my fat feet! I have to come over and help you wear them in  BTW, love the outfit.


----------



## ilovechanel2

Dabyachunv said:


> Nice, I've been trying not to buy this Black Halo for a couple of months now, but dammit, you have convinced me....argh. But I must say you looked


 Coachgirl and bagged.. thank you so much for the compliments you made my night 
Dabya thanks for the compliment , you can't go wrong with the Jackie O dress.. Post pics when you get it


----------



## Martina_Italy

ilovechanel2 said:


> [http://i35.tinypic.com/11tsx6w.jpg
> 
> In My Jackie O last night




Wow, lovely dress! You look great!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

bagpacker said:


> Its Friday - yayy! - which means I get to dress less formally. Also Autumn is finally here and I can start layering and wearing my Autumn clothes




I like this outfit! 
Are you wearing a pair of tights or tights + knee socks over?? Which brand are they?


----------



## Martina_Italy

caroulemapoulen said:


> Me and my bloggermate today, I'm in the middle





I love the white wool cape, it looks so warm! Who is it by?


----------



## bonny_montana

Hi there ladies, my first post here, been lurking and thought I would post my outfit today. thanks.


----------



## .jourdyn.

ilovechanel2 said:


> [http://i35.tinypic.com/11tsx6w.jpg
> 
> In My Jackie O last night



Very stunning...I like it a lot!


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

More photos are available =)


----------



## ennerad

zara trench
h&m men's shirt
true religion stella 
frye 8r harness

quean
ennerad


----------



## ilovechanel2

bagpacker said:


> Its Friday - yayy! - which means I get to dress less formally. Also Autumn is finally here and I can start layering and wearing my Autumn clothes


 
Thank you girls for all your lovely comments 

Bagpacker you look gorgeous, lovely outfit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Martina_Italy said:


> I love the white wool cape, it looks so warm! Who is it by?



Thanks, it's from Rika.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Dinner outfit yesterday! Have a great week ahead, ladies! xoxo


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Beautiful as always Lady D!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Thank you for always being so encouraging and sweet!!


----------



## yellow08

Very cute Ladydeluxe!


----------



## thavasa

Me today! I just learned that the Statue in the photo is Singarpore icon "Merlion"(thanks for the girls from Bal thread)


----------



## mee4

*ladydeluxe*: beautiful outfit. May I ask where you got that dress?


----------



## voodoo_mary

emporio armani dress
alldressedup necklace
vintage patent bakelite bag
marc jacobs sunnies
vintage saks 5th ave shoes







vintage purple dress, cole haan slippers, vintage "cockatoo" tote.


----------



## alij78

love that vintage purple dress voodoo_mary


----------



## voodoo_mary

yeah i like it too. shortly after i took that photo of that dress, i spilled half a cup of hot chocolate all over it...


----------



## bagpacker

^ Sorry to hear that *voodoo mary*. Its such a lovely dress. You always look great in your photos.

Stunning outfit *ladydeluxe*. Wow

Thanks to *Ilovechanel2* and *martina_italy*. Yes I am wearing grey knee socks over purple tights. Both items are from River Island


----------



## cherubicanh

Ladydelux-  FAB!


----------



## Prada_Princess

all nice but in particular voodoo_mary and bagpacker IMO


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Vodoo: I love that grey dress on you!

Ladydeluxe: Wonderful dress, it's suits you very well!

Thavasa: Gorgeous bag. 

Me: Vintage dress, Chloé boots, David & Martin necklace


----------



## initialed

Yesterday:


----------



## hairsprayhead

Top: J Crew Silk Brulee Tank, J Crew Cream Cadet Funnelneck Sweater
Jeans: William Rast Jerri Skinnies
Boots: Frye Fiona Talls
Necklace: LOFT Lisa for Loft Short Ribbon Chain Necklace
Belt: J Crew Serengeti Belt
Handbag: Big Buddha Daphne in Wine (not pictured)


----------



## hairsprayhead

initialed said:


> Yesterday:



Love it as always, Initialed!


----------



## hairsprayhead

caroulemapoulen said:


> Vodoo: I love that grey dress on you!
> 
> Ladydeluxe: Wonderful dress, it's suits you very well!
> 
> Thavasa: Gorgeous bag.
> 
> Me: Vintage dress, Chloé boots, David & Martin necklace



Ooh, those Chloe boots look amazing!  I'd love to see a better up close pic of them, if you have one!


----------



## alij78

ladydeluxe said:


> It's been a while! How are you girls?  Hope all is well and the weekend is fab!


 
wow, what a fantastic outfit!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

hairsprayhead said:


> Ooh, those Chloe boots look amazing!  I'd love to see a better up close pic of them, if you have one!



Thank you so much 

Here are some pictures on my blog from old posts:

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009...loe-boots.html

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009...ice-and-h.html

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009...knock-off.html

http://velvet-snow.blogspot.com/2009...boots-out.html

Here you go!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

More photos are available =)


----------



## annemerrick

vintage purple dress, cole haan slippers, vintage "cockatoo" tote.[/QUOTE]

Voodoo....I adore this dress!  I know it is vintage, but is there a brand name?  Thanks....


----------



## Martina_Italy

hairsprayhead said:


> Top: J Crew Silk Brulee Tank, J Crew Cream Cadet Funnelneck Sweater
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri Skinnies
> Boots: Frye Fiona Talls
> Necklace: LOFT Lisa for Loft Short Ribbon Chain Necklace
> Belt: J Crew Serengeti Belt
> Handbag: Big Buddha Daphne in Wine (not pictured)





Cute outfit, I *LOVE *your boots!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

hairsprayhead said:


> Top: J Crew Silk Brulee Tank, J Crew Cream Cadet Funnelneck Sweater
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri Skinnies
> Boots: Frye Fiona Talls
> Necklace: LOFT Lisa for Loft Short Ribbon Chain Necklace
> Belt: J Crew Serengeti Belt
> Handbag: Big Buddha Daphne in Wine (not pictured)


Love your outfit, you always dress how I would typically dress as well... love your blog!


----------



## uhkiwi




----------



## vlore

You look awesome *hairsprayhead!!! *Love your boots and your cardi!


----------



## cherubicanh

*Hair*- LOVE THE BOOTS!  Now I must look for them!


----------



## wis3ly

hairsprayhead said:


> Top: J Crew Silk Brulee Tank, J Crew Cream Cadet Funnelneck Sweater
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri Skinnies
> Boots: Frye Fiona Talls
> Necklace: LOFT Lisa for Loft Short Ribbon Chain Necklace
> Belt: J Crew Serengeti Belt
> Handbag: Big Buddha Daphne in Wine (not pictured)


 
OMG what camera is this?


----------



## auroraskye

Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D
Image Date: 2009:10:06 05:44:50
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 50.0mm
CCD Width: 4.94mm
Exposure Time: 0.0080 s (1/125)
Aperture: f/2.0
ISO equiv: 640
Exposure Bias: -0.33
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)

Are you or someone in your household a photographer? A 5D is not normally a layperson's camera.  Lens was the 50 1.2L I assume?


----------



## initialed

*hairsprayhead* - Thanks!! I love your outfit too. You always look amazing!


----------



## hairsprayhead

auroraskye said:


> Camera Make: Canon
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D
> Image Date: 2009:10:06 05:44:50
> Flash Used: No
> Focal Length: 50.0mm
> CCD Width: 4.94mm
> Exposure Time: 0.0080 s (1/125)
> Aperture: f/2.0
> ISO equiv: 640
> Exposure Bias: -0.33
> White Balance: Auto
> Metering Mode: Matrix
> Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
> 
> Are you or someone in your household a photographer? A 5D is not normally a layperson's camera.  Lens was the 50 1.2L I assume?



Heh, I'm definitely NOT a photographer- just a really lucky person with a twin sister that is.  She hands off all of her "old" cameras to me.  I got the 5D when she upgraded to the 5D Mark II last year.  Works for me!


----------



## hairsprayhead

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love your outfit, you always dress how I would typically dress as well... love your blog!



Awww, thanks!


----------



## hairsprayhead

cherubicanh said:


> *Hair*- LOVE THE BOOTS!  Now I must look for them!



Yes!  They are pretty much awesome.  I lived in them last winter and it looks like I'll be doing the same again this year.


----------



## Dabyachunv

hairsprayhead said:


> Yes! They are pretty much awesome. I lived in them last winter and it looks like I'll be doing the same again this year.


 

I just went through your blog, amazing. I love the boots btw-great color!


----------



## stefeilnately

Wore this for my haircut today...


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## ChenChen

^*PHENOMENON*, I love your jacket!  May I ask where you bought it?  It's exactly what I've been looking for!  TIA!   Super cute outfit, by the way!

Everyone looks fantastic!  This thread never ceases to be a source of inspiration!


----------



## twdavis

Free People Tunic
Isle Denim Leggings
Honey Bee shoeboots


----------



## smooches2608

ChenChen said:


> ^*PHENOMENON*, I love your jacket!  May I ask where you bought it?  It's exactly what I've been looking for!  TIA!   Super cute outfit, by the way!
> 
> Everyone looks fantastic!  This thread never ceases to be a source of inspiration!



i believe its from zara! HTH!


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^ yup! I just saw this. Its actually tweed with chain. from Zara


----------



## stefeilnately

Dinner outfit just now...


----------



## ChenChen

Thanks *smooches2608 *and *stefeilnately*!

*stefeilnately *- you look adorable!  I love your dark silver reissue!


----------



## uhkiwi

stefeilnately said:


> Wore this for my haircut today...



where did you buy the tee? loves!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me and my bloggermate yesterday, at an event we hosted at a store:


----------



## wis3ly

auroraskye said:


> Camera Make: Canon
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D
> Image Date: 2009:10:06 05:44:50
> Flash Used: No
> Focal Length: 50.0mm
> CCD Width: 4.94mm
> Exposure Time: 0.0080 s (1/125)
> Aperture: f/2.0
> ISO equiv: 640
> Exposure Bias: -0.33
> White Balance: Auto
> Metering Mode: Matrix
> Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
> 
> Are you or someone in your household a photographer? A 5D is not normally a layperson's camera.  Lens was the 50 1.2L I assume?


 
I appreciate photography and love taking photos, but I'm by no means a professional photographer. I have no idea half the the things you mentioned above. I'm just thinking about getting a professional camera and maybe take a couple of classes.


----------



## olialm1

Anne Klein boots
theory jacket and shirt
Seven for all Mankind vintage nakita roxannes
& my balenciaga


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks Chen Chen!

uhkiwi, the tee is from my local store. They had another one when i bought mine.


----------



## PHENOMENON

ChenChen said:


> ^*PHENOMENON*, I love your jacket!  May I ask where you bought it?  It's exactly what I've been looking for!  TIA!   Super cute outfit, by the way!
> 
> Everyone looks fantastic!  This thread never ceases to be a source of inspiration!


Of course you may, it's from Zara  stefeilnately and smooches2608 were right. Thanks for your compliment


----------



## Divyaangana

hairsprayhead said:


> Top: J Crew Silk Brulee Tank, J Crew Cream Cadet Funnelneck Sweater
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri Skinnies
> Boots: Frye Fiona Talls
> Necklace: LOFT Lisa for Loft Short Ribbon Chain Necklace
> Belt: J Crew Serengeti Belt
> Handbag: Big Buddha Daphne in Wine (not pictured)



I'm coming out of hiding. I have that same sweater in the grey and absolutely LOVE it. So soft and warm.  

And it looks amazing on you!


----------



## ennerad

plum velvet jacket: hilary radley
shirt: corpus
bubble skirt: dries van noten
tights: random
shoes: mine de rien 

love the color/texture of this jacket, despite the way it falls rather unflattering with my other favorites.
quean


----------



## plain jane doe

^^ I love your jacket! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Speedy_Lover

I think this Beatles shirt is going to be an all-time favorite! Please check out my blog for more outfit details.


----------



## stefeilnately

outfit today...Vintage dress with reissue


----------



## ampeefyed

Speedy_Lover said:


> I think this Beatles shirt is going to be an all-time favorite! Please check out my blog for more outfit details.



Speedy-lover you look fab!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hello ladies! How did your weekend go? Here's my outfit today  xo


----------



## .jourdyn.

*ladydeluxe* very cute! love your shoes, they are awesome.


----------



## .jourdyn.

stefeilnately said:


> outfit today...Vintage dress with reissue



The dress is super adorable!


----------



## Divyaangana

*Speedy_Lover*, your shoes are absolutely killer!


----------



## JuneHawk

Hello!  
This is my first post here, please be kind! 

Zanotti shoes and clutch.  The tunic is by no one you've heard of.


----------



## kelbell35

^Cute and casual... and I love those shoes!


----------



## stefeilnately

JuneHawk said:


> Hello!
> This is my first post here, please be kind!
> 
> Zanotti shoes and clutch. The tunic is by no one you've heard of.


 
You look great! Love yr sandals!!!


----------



## wis3ly

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies! How did your weekend go? Here's my outfit today  xo


 
That's a very cool twist to the basic white tee.


----------



## donmi




----------



## ladydeluxe

wis3ly said:


> That's a very cool twist to the basic white tee.



Hey sweetie, it's not a basic white tee actually! It has details on the shoulders but I didn't post it here. You might wanna check out more on the blog or something! It has a military look!  xx


----------



## CoachGirl12

donmi said:


>


 Beautiful! Gorgeous decor as well!


----------



## Speedy_Lover

*Divyaangana* and *ampeefyed*: Thanks!!


----------



## awaywego

ladydeluxe said:


> Hello ladies! How did your weekend go? Here's my outfit today  xo



i LOVE your shoes & belt!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Much more photos are available =)


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ love the back of those boots!


----------



## vlore

Hopefully this qualifies especially since it's from the waist up! LOL! 

This is what I wore to my B-day dinner w/ DH last Thursday.




*MBMJ dress
The Limited black blazer
House of Harlow Sunburst necklace
sideways cross from Etsy*


----------



## CoachGirl12

Happy Belated B-day V!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Prepping for my lunch out with tPFer *bubbleloba*.  We went to Fresca's for lunch..nummy Peruvian food!

Coat: Juicy Couture Peacoat in Angel/Ivory
Jeans: Seven for All Mankind Jeans Flynt w/ Black rhinestones, Leggings in 2nd photo
Purse: Chanel M/L Flap in Fantasy Tweed w/Rabbit Fur and Lizard Skin and Silver Hardware


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^you look so polished and classy! Love yr tweed flap too!


----------



## uhkiwi




----------



## emmasu

PANda_USC said:


> Prepping for my lunch out with tPFer *bubbleloba*.  We went to Fresca's for lunch..nummy Peruvian food!
> 
> Coat: Juicy Couture Peacoat in Angel/Ivory
> Jeans: Seven for All Mankind Jeans Flynt w/ Black rhinestones, Leggings in 2nd photo
> Purse: Chanel M/L Flap in Fantasy Tweed w/Rabbit Fur and Lizard Skin and Silver Hardware



i love the coat


----------



## voodoo_mary

galliano knitted top, park shorts, henry lau vest, balenciaga day bag, unisa shoes, necklace by defy


----------



## stefeilnately

Outfit for business lunch at Mezza9.
Prada cotton tierred dress/Vintage jacket/Reissue


----------



## angelastoel

with coat





without coat


----------



## PANda_USC

^*angelastoel*, love the casual, urban chic look!


----------



## Bagged

It's storming here today, so my Bloomies jacket, Vanderbilt jeans, and Nikes will have to suffice.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Panda_USC - love ya bag - very stylish outfit too !


----------



## thavasa

Me today in my Rebecca Tyler dress!!


----------



## ennerad

suspenders: friend's floor
shirt: little brother's
trousers: maison martin margiela
shoes: neil barrett
jacket: firma
ring: gift from my daddy
watch: gruen men's

quean


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> Me today in my Rebecca Tyler dress!!


 Love this dress my dear!!! Is it still available?


----------



## Martina_Italy

PANda_USC said:


> Prepping for my lunch out with tPFer *bubbleloba*.  We went to Fresca's for lunch..nummy Peruvian food!
> 
> Coat: Juicy Couture Peacoat in Angel/Ivory
> Jeans: Seven for All Mankind Jeans Flynt w/ Black rhinestones, Leggings in 2nd photo
> Purse: Chanel M/L Flap in Fantasy Tweed w/Rabbit Fur and Lizard Skin and Silver Hardware



Your coat is really pretty!


----------



## PANda_USC

*martina_italy*, thank you! I really love the cream color accented with the gold buttons, and the textured pattern of the coat.

It's amazing how a little $500 investment at Juicy 2 years ago has gotten me so many lovely compliments from you ladies and people on the street...women and men(gay and straight!)


----------



## uhkiwi




----------



## Dabyachunv

^Love the shirt, but what the heck are you standing infront of?


----------



## uhkiwi

Dabyachunv said:


> ^Love the shirt, but what the heck are you standing infront of?



awesome car spotted in SF, CA parking garage!


----------



## NicolesCloset

uhkiwi!!! love the shirt!!! where is it from?


----------



## martian124

Uhkiwi- I've seen that car parked in Downtown SF before! Awesome..


----------



## initialed




----------



## Divyaangana

*initialed*-I love your pink boots. You look very comfy and warm.


----------



## initialed

*Divyaangana* - Thanks!


----------



## initialed




----------



## ChiChi143

*thavasa* - what kind of jacket is that? I like it!


----------



## ennerad

jacket: banana republic
suede vest: thrifted (forget the brand)
shirt: ralph lauren
jeans: j brand (anyone understand the sizing on these?)
boots: frye 

quean


----------



## wis3ly

thavasa said:


> Me today in my Rebecca Tyler dress!!


 
I love the leather jacket!


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ love the leather backpack ennerad!


----------



## voodoo_mary

Vintage velour puffy shoulder top
Helmut lang denim skirt
Pour la victoire suede shoes
MS by martine sitbon bag
Marc sunglasses











vintage dress, belt, bag
arch shoes


----------



## PANda_USC

Already posted this in the Chanel section but thought I'd put it here too.

Looking kind of bummish in my grey stenciled t-shirt from the art gallery I work at, some leggings and some leather boots...and my Chanel Jumbo Flap in Violet 06.  I apologize for the attire, was running late to a dinner in Palo Alto with a few sorority sisters


----------



## bb10lue

my bday outfit today 
-SATCH cardigan
-ROY denim shorts
-CL booties (gift to myself)


----------



## initialed

*bb10lue* - You look great! Awesome boots. And Happy Birthday!


----------



## hairsprayhead

voodoo_mary said:


> Vintage velour puffy shoulder top
> Helmut lang denim skirt
> Pour la victoire suede shoes
> MS by martine sitbon bag
> Marc sunglasses



I love your mix of colors here!  So ridiculously pretty.


----------



## hairsprayhead

Tee: J Crew Ribbon Necklace Tee
Cardigan: Ann Taylor Loft (last year)
Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini
Jacket: Tulle Portrait Collar Jacket (last year)
Belt: F21
Shoes: J Crew
Gloves: Target Merona Button Gloves (only $17 and *leather*- love them!)


----------



## emmasu

hairsprayhead said:


> Tee: J Crew Ribbon Necklace Tee
> Cardigan: Ann Taylor Loft (last year)
> Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini
> Jacket: Tulle Portrait Collar Jacket (last year)
> Belt: F21
> Shoes: J Crew
> Gloves: Target Merona Button Gloves (only $17 and *leather*- love them!)



wow, i soo love the jacket with that belt and the gloves amazing


----------



## donmi

PANda_USC said:


> Prepping for my lunch out with tPFer *bubbleloba*. We went to Fresca's for lunch..nummy Peruvian food!
> 
> Coat: Juicy Couture Peacoat in Angel/Ivory
> Jeans: Seven for All Mankind Jeans Flynt w/ Black rhinestones, Leggings in 2nd photo
> Purse: Chanel M/L Flap in Fantasy Tweed w/Rabbit Fur and Lizard Skin and Silver Hardware


 

sweetie~ your lovely juicy coat reminds me of mine! and you absolutely look amazing

here's mine from last year:


----------



## Vinyl

@*hairsprayhead*: You look ABSOLUTELY amazing!!  I love your outfit... the gloves, the jacket, how you incorporated the belt on the outside!  I particularly love that the belt is from F21!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Love this look!  You look great!
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*




bb10lue said:


> my bday outfit today
> -SATCH cardigan
> -ROY denim shorts
> -CL booties (gift to myself)


----------



## stefeilnately

bb10lue, happy birthday!!!

This is me today...


----------



## PANda_USC

*hairsprayhead*, I love love love your photos and you're so cute!!! And what a nice camera, such crisp magazine quality shots!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*domni!*, thank you! Your coat is the same color(Angel) and has gold buttons too! I love it! I was going to buy the coat you have, but in black, but I was worried the pleated skirt part of the bottom would fall too low on me since I'm only 5'3" and my torso is quite short.  How is the length?!

P.S: adorable scottish terrier!


----------



## wis3ly

PANda_USC said:


> Already posted this in the Chanel section but thought I'd put it here too.
> 
> Looking kind of bummish in my grey stenciled t-shirt from the art gallery I work at, some leggings and some leather boots...and my Chanel Jumbo Flap in Violet 06. I apologize for the attire, was running late to a dinner in Palo Alto with a few sorority sisters


 
Awww..I love your doggie in the first picture!


----------



## katrin

love those juicy couture coats! so... do they fit well for petites? i wonder if they are warm enough for very snowy winters. 

nice outfits everyone!


----------



## PANda_USC

*wis3ly*, thank you, and Maximus says thank you too!

*katrin*, they fit very well on petites with some room to spare for layering! I wear a P in Juicy(5'3", 95 lbs, 31" Chest, 23.5" Waist, 31" Hips). And they are quite warm.. they are lined in silk or something, and are made of wool..quite heavy. I wore the coat when it was snowing in Greece(was studying in abroad in Athens) and I was kept very warm!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Prada_Princess*, sorry for the delayed post! Thank you for your lovely compliments about my outfit and purse!


----------



## shaurin

emmasu, is that your bullie in your avatar?  If so he/she is ADORABLE.  What is his/her name?

hairsprayhead, I love your style!  And those target gloves are GREAT!


----------



## ladydeluxe

A quick one before I go to bed! Casual Friday night  Have a fab weekend ahead! xoxo


----------



## katrin

PANda_USC said:


> *katrin*, they fit very well on petites with some room to spare for layering! I wear a P in Juicy(5'3", 95 lbs, 31" Chest, 23.5" Waist, 31" Hips). And they are quite warm.. they are lined in silk or something, and are made of wool..quite heavy. I wore the coat when it was snowing in Greece(was studying in abroad in Athens) and I was kept very warm!



hi panda_usc,

i'm just under 5ft so i generally have to search out petite sizing... coats can be hard to alter. i remember there is a thread about petites and coats and jc was mentioned in there too! i never would've thought of looking into jc coats but these are SO cute i am going to do a search! thanks! also studying abroad in athens sounds lovely~!


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> Love this dress my dear!!! Is it still available?


 
Thanks Eileen!! The dress is from 09 spring line, I'm not sure if you can still find it?!


----------



## thavasa

wis3ly said:


> I love the leather jacket!


 
Thank you~ *wis3ly*


----------



## thavasa

ChiChi143 said:


> *thavasa* - what kind of jacket is that? I like it!


 
Thank you *ChiChi143*! It is leather JK, got it from JP.

I wear this JK a lot lately, really handy with the weather now


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> bb10lue, happy birthday!!!
> 
> This is me today...


 
Eileen, you look so great!! I love your tweed JK with your nude pump...so cute!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> Eileen, you look so great!! I love your tweed JK with your nude pump...so cute!


 

^^Thanks T! I love all yr clothes too...!!! An you have a great figure after having kids


----------



## stefeilnately

Tee: J Crew Ribbon Necklace Tee
Cardigan: Ann Taylor Loft (last year)
Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini
Jacket: Tulle Portrait Collar Jacket (last year)
Belt: F21
Shoes: J Crew
Gloves: Target Merona Button Gloves (only $17 and *leather*- love them!)[/QUOTE]


You are an inspiration!! Love yr blog too


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

more photos are available =)  

Dress - Thayer
Heels - Fendi
Bangle - Citrine by the Stones


----------



## hairsprayhead

Vinyl said:


> @*hairsprayhead*: You look ABSOLUTELY amazing!!  I love your outfit... the gloves, the jacket, how you incorporated the belt on the outside!  I particularly love that the belt is from F21!



Thanks!  I get almost all of my belts from F21- they're cheap, and they work.


----------



## vlore

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> more photos are available =)
> 
> Dress - Thayer
> Heels - Fendi
> Bangle - Citrine by the Stones



This is one of my fav pics!!! Gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

new gloves


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

vlore said:


> This is one of my fav pics!!! Gorgeous dress!!!




Thank you Vlore! It means the world to me =)


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## lilflobowl

Top: Topshop
Skirt: LGB
Leggings: Cotton On
Shoes: Tods Ballerina Dee
Bag: Balenciaga Tomato Part-Time with Silver Giant Hardware


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking great V!



lilflobowl said:


> Top: Topshop
> Skirt: LGB
> Leggings: Cotton On
> Shoes: Tods Ballerina Dee
> Bag: Balenciaga Tomato Part-Time with Silver Giant Hardware


----------



## stefeilnately

Nice pics ladies!!!

Here's me today...






Enjoy yr weekend!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *J*!

Here's my outfit for today:





Dress: Victoria's Secret
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## dreamdoll

Nice dress!



lilflobowl said:


> thanks *J*!
> 
> Here's my outfit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Victoria's Secret
> Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## emmyt1127

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *J*!
> 
> Here's my outfit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Victoria's Secret
> Bag: Balenciaga



Cute dress! Love it!


----------



## emmyt1127

thavasa said:


> Thank you *ChiChi143*! It is leather JK, got it from JP.
> 
> I wear this JK a lot lately, really handy with the weather now




cute skirt and love your leather jacket!


----------



## Prada_Princess

the leather jacket is very nice indeed


----------



## plumaplomb

Love the portrait collar jacket, *hairsprayhead!!* Some amazing outfits from all you ladies lately.


----------



## ennerad

shirt: adrienne vitadini
vest: ter et bantine
pants: maison martin margiela
shoes: cydwoq 'office'
scarf: street vendor, nyc
bag: burberry 

quean


----------



## PANda_USC

Pre-grocery shopping at Mollie Stone's and then dinner with the dbf!

Mike & Chris Dylan jacket, Cream colored Bubble Sweater Tunic purchased in Taiwan, Cosabella Ceylon tank in black(an absolute staple for me), and of course, since I'm a *Chanel* girl, my Chanel Westminster from the Londres-Paris collection


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Panda, are you from Taiwan? Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## PANda_USC

*coachgirl12*, thank you for the compliment on the outfit! I'm not from Taiwan...was born in San Francisco, but my parents are Taiwanese. I also go back to Taiwan every year to visit the relatives...Are you Taiwanese too?


----------



## CoachGirl12

PANda_USC said:


> *coachgirl12*, thank you for the compliment on the outfit! I'm not from Taiwan...was born in San Francisco, but my parents are Taiwanese. I also go back to Taiwan every year to visit the relatives...Are you Taiwanese too?


haha really? thats cool, yep my mom is taiwanese, so I'm half taiwanese and half american... i've only been to Taiwan twice... the last time I was there was when I was 18, so its been more than 10 yrs since I've been there


----------



## dmitchell15

stefeilnately said:


> Nice pics ladies!!!
> 
> Here's me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy yr weekend!


 

I love you bag and your top. Great outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

^^ thanks dmitchell15!!


----------



## labelmom5

stefeilnately said:


> Tee: J Crew Ribbon Necklace Tee
> Cardigan: Ann Taylor Loft (last year)
> Skirt: J Crew Mica Mini
> Jacket: Tulle Portrait Collar Jacket (last year)
> Belt: F21
> Shoes: J Crew
> Gloves: Target Merona Button Gloves (only $17 and *leather*- love them!)


 

You are an inspiration!! Love yr blog too[/QUOTE]

now thats style!


----------



## labelmom5

voodoo_mary said:


> Vintage velour puffy shoulder top
> Helmut lang denim skirt
> Pour la victoire suede shoes
> MS by martine sitbon bag
> Marc sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage dress, belt, bag
> arch shoes



Love the color of the bag!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Speedy_Lover




----------



## chiaosy

You ladies look so great!!


----------



## thavasa




----------



## wis3ly

Speedy_Lover said:


>


 
I love that necklace!


----------



## hairsprayhead




----------



## hairsprayhead

labelmom5 said:


> You are an inspiration!! Love yr blog too



now thats style![/QUOTE]


----------



## initialed




----------



## Sophie-Rose

Speedy-Lover where did you get the jacket?
I love it!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*hairsprayhead*, I love how it looks so classic chic with a bit of edge, the gloves, the knee highs etc, ^_^


----------



## thavasa




----------



## ChiChi143

*thavasa* - you have the best leather jackets!


----------



## hautecouture15

My outfit for today!


----------



## .jourdyn.

hairsprayhead said:


>



Very cute outfit, you always look so good!


----------



## vlore

*hairsprayhead,* you looks soooo cute!!! I totally LOVE all of your pics + outfits! 
BTW, amazing blog!!!


----------



## ennerad

coat: walter
scarf: street vendor (will stop writing this now...been like 2 years)
blouse: castoff from mom (she actually used to wear these in her youth---with hot pants, tsk mom, tsk)
belt: gap
skirt: random for $10
tights: target
boots: fornarina
bag: sally's boutique (salvation army) 

quean


----------



## GhstDreamer

Outfit from the morning (then changed into gym clothes for the afternoon):


----------



## JuneHawk

You guys all look great!  I would love to dress like that but a)I have NOOOO style and b)I'd be so self conscious and worried that people would look at me and think I'm nuts for dressing like that on a daily basis.


----------



## trisha48228

Hairspray, very cute outfit!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

much more photos and info on designers available =)


----------



## Ledisis

Ladies you all look so wonderful & inspire me to dress better.
I love that some of you try to pose like a model.


----------



## cherubicanh

very cute *hairsprayed!*


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hello gorgeous ladies! Great outfit pics!! Keep them coming! Love your outfits, *hairsprayhead* and *CrazyBeautifulU*! 

Here's some self-taken pics of my new Christopher Kane for Topshop tee + an A.Wang inspired jacket! Going for the edgy look today 











XOXO


----------



## HOTasFCUK

hairsprayhead- I love your outfits! They are so classy but you make them updated too! They always remind me of those beautiful styles you see on Mad Men like 50's glamour for the daytime!

I'm so jealous of everyone wear open shoes, skirts, or tanks......its getting so cold here in Toronto!


----------



## HauteMama

CrazyBeautifulU: I LOVE your shoes!


----------



## indi3r4

My outfit for the day..
Zara boyfriend blazer
BCBG top
Guess skinny jeans
Zara studded booties
Brown python trimmed alyona


----------



## initialed




----------



## Speedy_Lover




----------



## bonny_montana

My outfit for today.
Shawl
Ed hardy jumper
leggings
Over the Knee Boots


----------



## PANda_USC

*bonny!*, looking fabulous and chic!


----------



## bonny_montana

PANda_USC said:


> *bonny!*, looking fabulous and chic!


 
PANda, thank you so much


----------



## bonny_montana

hairsprayhead said:


>


 Love your outfit! You look great!!!


----------



## thavasa




----------



## deeliciouz

^i love your boots!


----------



## voodoo_mary

t-bags dress, cole haan slippers, green cardi from veil


----------



## initialed




----------



## bonny_montana

voodoo_mary said:


> t-bags dress, cole haan slippers, green cardi from veil


 
Love all your outfits.., and this dress is lovely


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ i do too. i love the way you  mix colors without looking overwhelming!!


----------



## RedSoles74

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> much more photos and info on designers available =)



love love love these shoes!!!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Outfit from today  More info of the outfit on my blog xoxo


----------



## .jourdyn.

Haven't posted in a very long time...so here I go!
















sweater vest - Merona from Target
black button up - The Limited
cream cords - Ralph Lauren
ring - cool find from Tj Maxx


----------



## PANda_USC

*jourdyn*, holy smokes that ring is amazing!


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^thank you *PANda*! When I saw it I was like I *need* to have it!


----------



## Mlle.Fabuleux

oh wow that ring is fabulous!

I love that you paired it with a more conservative outfit. Nice juxtaposition.


----------



## cherubicanh

Jour-  That ring is the bomb!


----------



## wis3ly

@voodoo mary, your dress is amazing!! I love how you play with the colors!


----------



## voodoo_mary

thanks bonny, know_bags & wis3ly
tbags dresses are so lightweight, yet drape nicely. and they look great on everyone i think.

i'm forcing myself to use my b bag more often. the color is quite tricky. so i just let it clash with everything i wear


----------



## .jourdyn.

*Mlle.Fabuleux*: thanks! 
& 
*cherubicanh*: haha I couldn't agree more!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello everyone! Here are a couple of outfits from this week. 

1st
thrifted leather blazer
Shelli Stegall cashmere sweater
Christopher Blue brown Cords
red booties
Dolce and Gabanna clutch
thrifted necklace

2nd
charcoal gray asymmetrical tee
black catsuit
vintage Gianni Versace blazer
black Unlisted wedge heel boots
DIY leather and bead necklace
vintage red python handbag


----------



## ennerad

romper: mint jodi arnold
tights: hue
cardigan: h&m
blazer: firma
shoes: cordwainer
bag: burberry

quean


----------



## latte&me

This is me, on a beautiful sunny saturday. Guys, I welcome any friendly opinion/suggestion 




Blouse: MNG
vest: vintage
jean short: unknown brand
scarf: a soft cotton long skirt that I bought from India 5 years ago
bag: chanel
sandals: Marc by Marc Jacobs




Neclaces: Tiffany 
bracelet: (L) Hermes Collier de Chien (R) leather straps and bracelet bought from the flea market


----------



## deeliciouz

cowleyjennifer said:


> Hello everyone! Here are a couple of outfits from this week.
> 
> 1st
> thrifted leather blazer
> Shelli Stegall cashmere sweater
> Christopher Blue brown Cords
> red booties
> Dolce and Gabanna clutch
> thrifted necklace
> 
> 2nd
> charcoal gray asymmetrical tee
> black catsuit
> vintage Gianni Versace blazer
> black Unlisted wedge heel boots
> DIY leather and bead necklace
> vintage red python handbag



so stylish! love it!

ps. I hope you don't mind that I enlarged your pics! :shame:


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Deeliciouz - thanks for the compliment and thanks for enlarging my pics!  I have not very computer savvy; therefore, I have not figured out how to enlarge my pics.


----------



## juneping

*latte&me*
you look very nice. very creative about the scarf. i like how you accessorized....


----------



## thavasa

deeliciouz said:


> ^i love your boots!


 
Thank you!


----------



## thavasa

ChiChi143 said:


> *thavasa* - you have the best leather jackets!


 
*ChiChi143*~Thank you! you're too sweet, though I don't think I really got my dream leather jacket yet


----------



## thavasa

Me today!


----------



## CoachGirl12

thavasa said:


> Me today!


Your outfits are gorgeous, but I have to ask, where do you get your jewelry? That pearl necklace w/the flower on it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## latte&me

Thavasa, love the combination of the leather jacket and the liliac silk top beautiful touch


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me today...







Beautiful outfits ladies...have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## JuneHawk

thavasa said:


> Me today!



Stunning!  Very feminine.  I adore the skirt and the blouse.


----------



## dmitchell15

stefeilnately said:


> Here's me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfits ladies...have a wonderful weekend!!


 
I love your outfit. Are you somewhere where it is spring/summer? If you are, I'm so jealous. LOL!


----------



## Perfect Day

lots o fnice styles around but CowleyJennifer - that python bag is TDF!!


----------



## sasy

I haven't posted here in a while.  Everyone looks so good!  Here's me yesterday ...






And here's my new Topshop thigh-high boots from a few days ago ...


----------



## snoopylaughs

oh my god, I love your fox scarf, that's adorable genius, where'd you get it?


----------



## sasy

snoopylaughs said:


> oh my god, I love your fox scarf, that's adorable genius, where'd you get it?


 
Thanks so much.  I got it last year from forward (revolve clothing).  I stalked it forever and it finally came back into stock for like a couple of hours, then all sold out again.


----------



## PANda_USC

*sasy*, love the faux fox scarf!!! And the ivory/cream colored skirt! You have great taste!


----------



## stefeilnately

dmitchell15 said:


> I love your outfit. Are you somewhere where it is spring/summer? If you are, I'm so jealous. LOL!


 
Thanks dear, Yes, I am from Singapore!


----------



## stefeilnately

sasy said:


> I haven't posted here in a while. Everyone looks so good! Here's me yesterday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new Topshop thigh-high boots from a few days ago ...


 
Sasy, love both outfits! The colours complement yr skintone perfectly!


----------



## sonya

sasy said:


> Thanks so much.  I got it last year from forward (revolve clothing).  I stalked it forever and it finally came back into stock for like a couple of hours, then all sold out again.




It's Jeremy Scott, right?


----------



## sonya

Those shorts are so cute!



latte&me said:


> This is me, on a beautiful sunny saturday. Guys, I welcome any friendly opinion/suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: MNG
> vest: vintage
> jean short: unknown brand
> scarf: a soft cotton long skirt that I bought from India 5 years ago
> bag: chanel
> sandals: Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neclaces: Tiffany
> bracelet: (L) Hermes Collier de Chien (R) leather straps and bracelet bought from the flea market


----------



## sasy

Thanks panda and stefeilnately.

Sonya, yep it is JS.


----------



## wis3ly

I love that huge pearl necklace and fox scarf!!


----------



## dmitchell15

stefeilnately said:


> Thanks dear, Yes, I am from Singapore!


 

I would love to visit Singapore one day. It sounds wonderful. I'm envious of your lovely weather.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^guess it always greener on the other side...lol

I personally love Fall/Winter especially with the great opportunity to layer clothing and create more dimension to an outfit.


----------



## latte&me

me, from 1pm to 9 pm





Outer coat/Jacket: From vintage shop, this coat probably from the late 60s
Brown oversized T with button: From Top sho
Jean short: Esprit 
Cotton leggings
Pirate boots: From vintage shop (sorry, it hurts my feet after a long day shopping, I have to change it to chanel flats)




accessories:
Brooch and bag: Chanel
Necklace and bracet: Hermes
also, leather straps from local flea market


----------



## wis3ly

love the coat and the hermes bracelet!! Is the bracelet adjustable? my wrist is tiny so basically 99% of bracelets don't fit.


----------



## angelastoel

I have not posted for a while, this was last night:


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies, here's my outfit for today featuring Louboutin


----------



## ennerad

cropped military jacket: zara
sweater dress: mm6
boots: marni
bag: stolen from mom

quean


----------



## nessahhh

outfit today.


----------



## Dabyachunv

ennerad said:


> cropped military jacket: zara
> sweater dress: mm6
> boots: marni
> bag: stolen from mom
> 
> quean


 
I love the color combo, and the outfit was great for the weather we had today...almost makes me want OTK boots


----------



## wis3ly

ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies, here's my outfit for today featuring Louboutin


 
Are those shoe boxes I see upstairs??


----------



## lcs

If you don't mind me asking...how do you get your hair to look like that?  I love the waves.  Is it by braiding or do you do it with a curling/straightening iron?  





angelastoel said:


> I have not posted for a while, this was last night:


----------



## ladydeluxe

wis3ly said:


> Are those shoe boxes I see upstairs??



LOL, yep!!! Lots of them!


----------



## meganfm

@nessahhh Haven't seen your outfit pics in awhile!  You look great as usual


----------



## latte&me

Hi Wisfly, the hermes CDC is adjustable. I have tiny wrist as well and I go for the 3rd and 4th 'hole'. I am pretty sure it will fit you


----------



## stefeilnately

great outfits ladies!

Here's me today...


----------



## initialed

Excuse the tags in the first pic. I cut them after I took the pic.


----------



## sasy

ladydeluxe -- gorg. Loubs!
angelastoel -- you have very pretty hair.
ennerad -- pretty scarf.
stefeilnately -- love those sandals.


----------



## sasy

From last Sat night ...


----------



## PANda_USC

*sady*, love the chevron tights and the ruffles on the second dress!


----------



## nessahhh

meganfm said:


> @nessahhh Haven't seen your outfit pics in awhile!  You look great as usual



Yeah I got super busy during midterm hell haha. Glad you appreciate them 



initialed said:


> Excuse the tags in the first pic. I cut them after I took the pic.



The Talula sweater looks great on you! I contemplated getting the tank version, but it didn't look good on me lol.


----------



## initialed

*nessahhh* - Thanks. I tried the tank version too and it didn't look good on me either. And where did you get your bag from? Thanks


----------



## hautecouture15

What I wore to a job interview:


----------



## stefeilnately

sasy said:


> From last Sat night ...


 
Love the leggings!!! brown and black is very hard to wear but you carry it so well!!!


----------



## angelastoel

lcs said:


> If you don't mind me asking...how do you get your hair to look like that?  I love the waves.  Is it by braiding or do you do it with a curling/straightening iron?


 
I just had a braid the entire day. In the evening I took out the braid and added some Resurrection style dust from label M (it's from tony and guy) to make it extra big.


----------



## roussel

ennerad said:


> cropped military jacket: zara
> sweater dress: mm6
> boots: marni
> bag: stolen from mom
> 
> quean



love those boots


----------



## plumaplomb

latte&me said:


> me, from 1pm to 9 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outer coat/Jacket: From vintage shop, this coat probably from the late 60s
> Brown oversized T with button: From Top sho
> Jean short: Esprit
> Cotton leggings
> Pirate boots: From vintage shop (sorry, it hurts my feet after a long day shopping, I have to change it to chanel flats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accessories:
> Brooch and bag: Chanel
> Necklace and bracet: Hermes
> also, leather straps from local flea market


This coat is spectacular. Perfect snazzy neutral for any outfit. I have been looking for a shiny awesome vintage jacket... enjoy!!


----------



## angelastoel

closer pic of thhe shoulder pads:


----------



## PANda_USC

*angelastoel*, love the contrast between the blue and the black, ^_^! Fabulous!


----------



## sasy

Thanks Panda & Stefeilnately.


----------



## ANL1

*angelastoel*, I absolutely adore that jacket. May I ask where you found this beauty?


----------



## HeyItsRobin

I don't typically post my outfits because I am intimidated by how stylish all of you are, but I was taking modeling pics of my venice hobo today so I figure I'll throw one in.





tunic tee and cardigan - james perse
leggings - target
boots - naughty monkey 
bag - botkier venice hobo


----------



## lcs

Thanks so much for answering my question.  I will have to try it.  



angelastoel said:


> I just had a braid the entire day. In the evening I took out the braid and added some Resurrection style dust from label M (it's from tony and guy) to make it extra big.


----------



## initialed




----------



## hypnoticpatcy

ennerad said:


> boots: frye
> skirt: j crew
> shirt: levi's
> jacket: zara
> bag: dknyimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/2.gif
> belt: enzo angiolini
> 
> quean





girl, you're so inspiring. Love your outfits.


----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


> *nessahhh* - Thanks. I tried the tank version too and it didn't look good on me either. And where did you get your bag from? Thanks



Got it from Zara at the TRF section! It's been my favorite recently


----------



## fashion whore

hi everyone! i'm new here. this is what i wore yesterday to run errands


----------



## cherubicanh

*Ladyluxe-  love your outfit from a few pages back!*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fashion whore said:


> hi everyone! i'm new here. this is what i wore yesterday to run errands


 

cute! Nice boots!


----------



## angelastoel

ANL1 said:


> *angelastoel*, I absolutely adore that jacket. May I ask where you found this beauty?


Thank you, it is from zara from this season. I am very happy with the quality (100% wool)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

much more photos, writing, and labels for clothing are available =)


----------



## sasy

FW -- cute boots
Crazy -- I like that dress

from last night ...


----------



## initialed

*nessahhh* - Thanks for the info.


----------



## lcs

I have been lurking here for months...love seeing all the outfits. I was hamming it up for some facebook snapshots earlier this morning, then realized I should have taken a full shot for the forum. Unfortunately, it ended up raining, and my "good hair day" was ruined by the time I took the pic. (just realized my eyes are closed too, oh well! haha). I had to post two pics...to do justice to the hair-do that I started out with. lol 
sweater: Express
tank: Rue 21 (got it years ago)
jeans: AE
shoes: CL


----------



## Dabyachunv

Sasy- gorg dress

Ics- I love this, casual and chic


----------



## schadenfreude

nessahhh said:


> outfit today.



Cute! Love this. What bag is that?


----------



## shonnieshop

I just started a blog today. I would love to have an outfit for today post daily...help me out ladies www.pure-flair.blogspot.com


----------



## initialed




----------



## nessahhh

schadenfreude said:


> Cute! Love this. What bag is that?



Thanks! I got it from Zara


----------



## CoachGirl12

initialed said:


>


Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Perfect Day

initiated - those boots look cute but can't really make em out from the pics, nice style


----------



## initialed

*CoachGirl12* & *Perfect Day* - Thanks!


----------



## deeliciouz

initialed said:


>



WOW! I love this look!


----------



## voodoo_mary

juicy couture top, american apparel skirt, shoes from FEP, vintage bag, vintage belt











abyzz pants, vanessa bruno top, vintage necklace, prada bag








juicy couture top, miss sixty jeans, rebecca minkoff bag, giorgio armani shoes


----------



## Dabyachunv

*voodoo_mary* - you kill me with those outfits, it's still warm where you are, wear short sleeves for us girls freezing over here!


----------



## initialed

*deeliciouz* - Thanks!


----------



## ilovechanel2

initialed said:


>


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Voodoo Mary - Your outfits are super cute!  Especially the last two.  Love your style and the fact that you do not shy away from color.


----------



## yoglood

initialed-- love your boots!!!


----------



## fashion whore

thanks fabulosity 

here's what i wore yesterday:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fashion blogs bore me


----------



## TxGlam

Heading out to grab some dinner..........do the boots work (taupe OTK but folded down w/ 3 inch heel)?


----------



## thavasa




----------



## thavasa

*Latte&me, Junehawk*, Thank you ladies for your sweet compliment!
*CoachGirl*, Thank you! the pearl necklace is from Saks


----------



## sasy

thavasa -- loving the blue & pink together.
initialed -- I think I told you on another forum, but that's my favorite look of yours so far.

Thanks for everyone's nice words last time.  And, tonight ...


----------



## shalomjude

initialed said:


>



Love this outfit


----------



## wis3ly

Dabyachunv said:


> *voodoo_mary* - you kill me with those outfits, it's still warm where you are, wear short sleeves for us girls freezing over here!


 
Love the vintage necklace!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Initialed, I love the recent outfit! Very chic!

Here's me today...


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ I love your outfit. Very pretty with the metallic tones.


----------



## GossipGirlxox

hehe, i wore this last night.. you can see my second costume in my closet!! nevermind the cheesy pose..


----------



## RedSoles74

voodoo_mary said:


> juicy couture top, american apparel skirt, shoes from FEP, vintage bag, vintage belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abyzz pants, vanessa bruno top, vintage necklace, prada bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juicy couture top, miss sixty jeans, rebecca minkoff bag, giorgio armani shoes



OMG, i need to take fashion tips from you.! love every look (again)!!:


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore this to dinner (yummy tapas) last night:









Dress: Batik vintage sarong skirt
Vest: Dries Van Noten top worn back to front and open (it is actually meant to be worn under another printed top)
Shoes: Marni patent sandals
Bag: Chloe lambskin bracelet bag
Jewellery: Necklace from Bauhaus, Swarovski Nirvana ring

Was supposed to wear it with my Topshop sequinned blazer, but it was too warm...




*
Voodoo Mary*, :heart your baggy/harem pants!


----------



## stefeilnately

dmitchell15 said:


> ^^ I love your outfit. Very pretty with the metallic tones.


 

Thanks pal!


----------



## vlore

*brigadeiro,* you look gorgeous!!! I love your entire outfit! From the necklace down to those gorgy Marnis!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw, thanks *vlore*!   I haven't been here in so long, miss seeing your elegant outfits!


----------



## sonya

This dress is amazing!




brigadeiro said:


> Wore this to dinner (yummy tapas) last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Batik vintage sarong skirt
> Vest: Dries Van Noten top worn back to front and open (it is actually meant to be worn under another printed top)
> Shoes: Marni patent sandals
> Bag: Chloe lambskin bracelet bag
> Jewellery: Necklace from Bauhaus, Swarovski Nirvana ring
> 
> Was supposed to wear it with my Topshop sequinned blazer, but it was too warm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Voodoo Mary*, :heart your baggy/harem pants!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

brigadeiro said:


> Wore this to dinner (yummy tapas) last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Batik vintage sarong skirt
> Vest: Dries Van Noten top worn back to front and open (it is actually meant to be worn under another printed top)
> Shoes: Marni patent sandals
> Bag: Chloe lambskin bracelet bag
> Jewellery: Necklace from Bauhaus, Swarovski Nirvana ring
> 
> Was supposed to wear it with my Topshop sequinned blazer, but it was too warm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Mary*, :heart your baggy/harem pants!


 

I love this!  How did you tie your sarong in front?


----------



## JuneHawk

I wore this to lunch today.  We were baby-free thanks to my dad so my husband and I decided to treat ourselves to a nice lunch!


----------



## brigadeiro

cowleyjennifer said:


> I love this!  How did you tie your sarong in front?



Thanks! :shame: I'm not sure if this will make sense without showing you, but I tied the top part first, and made sure the 'fold' was 2/3 to either side of my body, I then grabbed some fabric from one side (at the edge of the skirt 'fold') and then some from the other side, and knotted it...very simple really, but I'm not good at explaining, haha, sorry if that made no sense whatsoever!


----------



## sasy

brigadeiro -- LOVE those Marni sandals.

Tonight at dinner ...


----------



## dmitchell15

Cute outfit Sasy. I love the skirt and shoes.


----------



## bethni

Brown leather jacket from River Island (London)
Le Vieux Paris oversized tee from Topshop (London)
Leopard print scarf from Earth, Music and Ecology (Hong Kong)
Black Balenciaga bag from Balenciaga 
Black leather boots from i.t (Hong Kong)
Black leggings from Delyle (Japan)


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^cute outfit, I really like that leopard scarf!!


----------



## fashion whore

fashion blogs bore me.


----------



## shockboogie

Out to the movies the other night: Rick Owens x Dries Van Noten x Chanel

More photos/details on my blog.


----------



## juneping

wow...so many nice outfits!! keep them coming..


----------



## Dabyachunv

shockboogie said:


> Out to the movies the other night: Rick Owens x Dries Van Noten x Chanel
> 
> More photos/details on my blog.


 

The Jacket... you look great!


----------



## shockboogie

Dabyachunv said:


> The Jacket... you look great!



Thank you 

The jacket is a size or two big on me but I had to have it when I saw it then. It works well though when I start layering stuff under it


----------



## cowleyjennifer

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks! :shame: I'm not sure if this will make sense without showing you, but I tied the top part first, and made sure the 'fold' was 2/3 to either side of my body, I then grabbed some fabric from one side (at the edge of the skirt 'fold') and then some from the other side, and knotted it...very simple really, but I'm not good at explaining, haha, sorry if that made no sense whatsoever!


 

Thank you so much!  I will try it with one of my many sarongs.

Jennifer


----------



## bonny_montana

initialed said:


>


 
I love this look on you, You look gorgeous.!!!


----------



## deeliciouz

Dabyachunv said:


> The Jacket... you look great!



agree!


----------



## wis3ly

bethni said:


> Brown leather jacket from River Island (London)
> Le Vieux Paris oversized tee from Topshop (London)
> Leopard print scarf from Earth, Music and Ecology (Hong Kong)
> Black Balenciaga bag from Balenciaga
> Black leather boots from i.t (Hong Kong)
> Black leggings from Delyle (Japan)


 
Love the leopard scarf!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bethni*, your outfit is so cute and chic!


----------



## initialed

*ilovechanel2*, *yoglood*, *sasy*, *shalomjude*, *stefeilnately*, *bonny_montana* - Thank you all so much!

Everyone is looking amazing! Keep on posting.


----------



## voodoo_mary

abyzz dress, hogan bag, nine west shoes


----------



## Martina_Italy

sasy said:


> brigadeiro -- LOVE those Marni sandals.
> 
> Tonight at dinner ...




I like your jacket! Where is it from?


----------



## Martina_Italy

voodoo_mary said:


> abyzz dress, hogan bag, nine west shoes




Lovely outfit!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh gosh, I just LOVE this thread! I am so scattered and swamped that I don't have the time, energy, nor INSTINCT for putting together fab outfits such as as the ones seen here. I always think, "Someday, I WILL buckle down and start putting some thought into my outfits."  Everyone here just looks so polished and cool!! This thread is pure inspiration!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

visit my blog for outfit details, labels, and more photos =)


----------



## wis3ly

^^ Love the colors!


----------



## lizz

Express top, Gap skirt, Bronx suede mules


----------



## sasy

dmitchell15 and Martina_Italy -- thank you very much!

Martina -- the jacket is Moschino Cheap and Chic.


----------



## voodoo_mary

tshirt- womb
pants- baylene
necklace-alldressedup
shoes-pedder red
sunnies- marc by marc jacobs
straw hat- vintage
bag- gustto


----------



## kelbell35

fashion whore said:


>



Love those colors together, and those boots are amazing!


----------



## sasy

Everyone's looking so chic!  Here's what I wore to dinner tonight ...






x


----------



## brigadeiro

Dress: Rick Owens draped silk dress with pockets
Jacket: Dries Van Noten sequined cropped silk jacket
Sandals: Dries Van Noten
Clutch: Dries Van Noten silk & leather jewelled sequined & beaded clutch
Necklace: purchased from Gaudi museum in Barcelona (love it!)
Ring: Swarovski Nirvana


----------



## fashion whore

thanks *kelbell35 *





x.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Fab outfits but Bethni - you look divine in that outfit! Great combination.


----------



## Jaded81

I LOVE YOUR OUTFIT!!! Wish I could carry off something like that!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> visit my blog for outfit details, labels, and more photos =)


----------



## Jaded81

I love the purple on your previous outfit!!! Where did you get the cardigan from???



fashion whore said:


> thanks *kelbell35 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.


----------



## wis3ly

brigadeiro said:


> Dress: Rick Owens draped silk dress with pockets
> Jacket: Dries Van Noten sequined cropped silk jacket
> Sandals: Dries Van Noten
> Clutch: Dries Van Noten silk & leather jewelled sequined & beaded clutch
> Necklace: purchased from Gaudi museum in Barcelona (love it!)
> Ring: Swarovski Nirvana


 
I love everything. I noticed you wear a lot of loose fit clothing. Girl you need to show off the figure!


----------



## Prada_Princess

I agree with the above, less loose fitting clothes would improve on what is alread a fab outfit.


----------



## brigadeiro

Uhm, thanks *wis3ly* & *Prada_princess*!  But to be honest, my figure's not quite one to show off (have gained so much weight in the last year or two) :shame: And my ever-increasing waistline, is uhm...ever-increasing


----------



## bethni

I'm the one on the right! 

Plain white buttoned tank top - River Island (London)
Grey (highwaisted but hidden) shorts - Topshop (London)
Black blazer - Sonia by Sonia Rykiel
Sandals - Zara 
Chain necklace - Aldo
Dark Silver Metallic Medium Matte SHW 225 - Chanel


thanks to the comments on my previous post


----------



## vlore

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> visit my blog for outfit details, labels, and more photos =)



you always look great!!! I love your blog and all of your beautiful pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## PANda_USC

*What I wore today..*, was a bit chilly in San Francisco..(already posted in Chanel section)

*Chanel 06 Violet Jumbo w/SHW
*Burberry Scarf in Dark Magenta
*Juicy Bow-Shoulder Trench in Camel
*Alexandre de Paris headband with Swarovski crystals
*Seven Jeans with Flap A-pocket


----------



## meganfm

@Panda_USC Love your outfit!  Especially the matching purse and scarf


----------



## deeliciouz

PANda_USC said:


> *What I wore today..*, was a bit chilly in San Francisco..(already posted in Chanel section)
> 
> *Chanel 06 Violet Jumbo w/SHW
> *Burberry Scarf in Dark Magenta
> *Juicy Bow-Shoulder Trench in Camel
> *Alexandre de Paris headband with Swarovski crystals
> *Seven Jeans with Flap A-pocket



Oh my gosh! I love it all! I hope you don't mind if I enlarge it!


----------



## voodoo_mary

skirt-stella forest
jacket- blum
top- baylene
shoes-pour la victoire
bag- paolo masi


----------



## wis3ly

love the jacket!


----------



## KristyDarling

Brig, Panda, and VoodooMary -- awesome outfits...all of you! And it doesn't hurt that you guys have model figures, too. (not fair! lol) You'd look gorgeous in a muumuu!


----------



## initialed




----------



## shesnochill

^ Love it!~


----------



## shesnochill

My l9th birthday present to myself & me!~










​
Alexander Wang Coco Duffle. Brass studs.


----------



## fashion whore

@*Jaded81*, thank you! the cardigan is from the brand velvet, i got it at anthropologie last year 






check out my blog for more details:
fashionblogsboreme.


----------



## initialed

*annaversary* - Thanks! And Congrats! Where did you get that bag from?


----------



## PANda_USC

*kristy*, thank you! Hehehe. Hm..wish you were in SF so we could shop for Nanette Lepore, muaahahhaha


----------



## sasy

annaversary -- Happy Birthday.  Nice gift!

Because I've been wanting to wear this vest, earlier tonight ...


----------



## lcs

Panda - I have been wanting the purple chanel bag...now I think I have to get another burberry scarf to go with it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

initialed said:


>


Really pretty!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

PANda_USC said:


> *What I wore today..*, was a bit chilly in San Francisco..(already posted in Chanel section)
> 
> *Chanel 06 Violet Jumbo w/SHW
> *Burberry Scarf in Dark Magenta
> *Juicy Bow-Shoulder Trench in Camel
> *Alexandre de Paris headband with Swarovski crystals
> *Seven Jeans with Flap A-pocket




Great outfit!! I especially love the headband, the trench and the Chanel (obvious)!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lcs*, aww, I wish you the best of luck finding a purple flap! Are you looking for the Automne 06 *violet*(more red in base) or the Automne 08 *violet*(more blue in base) or the S/S09 *Violet*(more pink in base).  And yes yes, you must get matching accessories! ^_^.

*martina_italy*, thank you! I felt very "Gossip-Girl-ish" in the outfit, hehe, Do you have an Alexandre de Paris boutique in Italy? I hate having to go to Hong Kong to get my fine hair accessories...


----------



## initialed

*CoachGirl12* - Thanks!


----------



## vlore

Happy Birthday *Annaversary!!! * Hope u have a great one! 

Great outfit and I loooove your Coco Duffle!!!


----------



## deeliciouz

happy birthday *anna*! am  over your new bag!


----------



## voodoo_mary

lovely bag annaversary! and happy birthday


----------



## sorsara

voodoo-Mary

can you please start your own style thread?  u have an amazing sense of style.. a great inspiration really


----------



## wis3ly

voodoo_mary said:


> lovely bag annaversary! and happy birthday


 
Great bag and the shoes and very unique!


----------



## Martina_Italy

PANda_USC said:


> *lcs*, aww, I wish you the best of luck finding a purple flap! Are you looking for the Automne 06 *violet*(more red in base) or the Automne 08 *violet*(more blue in base) or the S/S09 *Violet*(more pink in base).  And yes yes, you must get matching accessories! ^_^.
> 
> *martina_italy*, thank you! I felt very "Gossip-Girl-ish" in the outfit, hehe, Do you have an Alexandre de Paris boutique in Italy? I hate having to go to Hong Kong to get my fine hair accessories...



No, we don't have it in Italy..and I don't think there are neither in-shop-corners..


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sasy - that vest is amazing. I totally love it. Please tell us where u got it from, price, material, etc. Looks fab and matches your outfit.


----------



## thavasa

Here are my outfits for this week...you girls all looking great and so inspirational to me... Please Keep them coming!!


----------



## hollyyih

my first post!  finally got brave enough ^-^!

I don't really get to dress up much as a med student, so... here's me going out on Friday w/ the BF for dinner!

Outfit alone





W/ the purse





Closeup of the shoes!





T-shirt from Zara
Spaghetti Strap from Zara
Shorts from Express
Leggings from Express
Flats from Coach
Purse from LV


----------



## PANda_USC

*thavasa*, you're killing me. I love the purple you're rocking!! Every shade!


----------



## lcs

PANda_USC said:


> *lcs*, aww, I wish you the best of luck finding a purple flap! Are you looking for the Automne 06 *violet*(more red in base) or the Automne 08 *violet*(more blue in base) or the S/S09 *Violet*(more pink in base). And yes yes, you must get matching accessories! ^_^.
> 
> *martina_italy*, thank you! I felt very "Gossip-Girl-ish" in the outfit, hehe, Do you have an Alexandre de Paris boutique in Italy? I hate having to go to Hong Kong to get my fine hair accessories...


 
I think the one I liked was the Aut 06.  I love the idea of the classic look of Chanel in a vibrant, young color.


----------



## Myblackbag

voodoo_mary said:


> lovely bag annaversary! and happy birthday


 
What kind of jeans are these?


----------



## voodoo_mary

^ they are by taverniti so.


----------



## sasy

Prada_Princess said:


> Sasy - that vest is amazing. I totally love it. Please tell us where u got it from, price, material, etc. Looks fab and matches your outfit.


 

Thanks so much!  It's old -- maybe from 2004-2005.  Hard to remember for sure.  I got it at Neiman's and the brand is Anne Dee Goldin (hope I spelled her name right because it's what I said on my blog ).  It's pink suede on the outside & dyed fur on the inside (maybe fox, but I'm not 100% certain).  I already have it back in storage, so I can't easily grab it to be more specific.  I appreciate your compliment!


----------



## sasy

Voodoo_Mary -- Love those green pumps.


----------



## wis3ly

^^ Can we get a picture of the back, where the embroidery is?


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sasy - you most welcome and thanks for the reply.  Every now and then one sees an item that jus stands out and that vest is the one that does for me.


----------



## latte&me

from last night, vintage fur stole, bassike top, nike pant, Lanvin pearl necklace, hermes CDC, chanel satin handbag, jimmy choo 





this morning, Topshop oversize T, kookai tight, hermes CDC, chanel navy flats, balenciaga first


----------



## fashion whore

love the outfits, *latte&me*!

my outfit today:


----------



## PANda_USC

*latte&me*, already said this on the Chanel forum but am gonna say it again! You (and the model Rinka), lol, have inspired me to try wearing a fur stole. Hopefully I can rock it as well as you!


----------



## Kelelanna

fashion whore said:


> love the outfits, *latte&me*!
> 
> my outfit today:



Hi Fashion...

Love the outfit!  If I may ask... what's the style name of your boots?


----------



## donmi

Ladies, here's my lil' contribution:




Hope you gals all enjoy the lovely weekend


----------



## sillywahine

^ donmi, you are just too lovely!!! i LOVE your outfits & accessories


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## eggpudding

donmi said:


> Ladies, here's my lil' contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you gals all enjoy the lovely weekend


 
Donmi..Just stunning. Exquisitely put together! I love all your oufits you post here!


----------



## eggpudding

angelastoel said:


>


 
Gorgeous! I love your Chanel-esque jacket!


----------



## Martina_Italy

thavasa said:


> Here are my outfits for this week...you girls all looking great and so inspirational to me... Please Keep them coming!!




Gorgeous outfits!!!! I love your BBag!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I am so stoked!  I found this leather jacket today - its a Boss black label and the leather is, oh so yummy...

I will post modeling pics later, but for now:


----------



## wis3ly

^^gorge


----------



## Luv n bags

Modeling pics of my new Boss lamb leather jacket.  Showing it off with an MJ icy stam and a jumbo Chanel caviar.  Also wearing CL's.


----------



## voodoo_mary

very nice leather jacket ^
latte&me - i love your first outfit with the pearls

wedding dinner on sat










dress by Romyda Keth 
shoes- armani
bag- prada

today







this is onle of my fave outfits. repeated a few times.
jacket and pants from blum. vest from hk
bag (not pictured) gustto


----------



## may3545

^Wow, I love your wedding outfit! You have a great slim figure, so I'm sure everything looks great on you


----------



## Shasta

H and M dress, DKNY tights, TOry burch sophies, f21 scarf







F21 sweater, James Perse T, J brand 912 skinnies, Jcrew gray boots, F21 bracelet


----------



## Shasta

donmi said:


> Ladies, here's my lil' contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you gals all enjoy the lovely weekend


 

TOO cute!  I need a red BIRKIN ASAP!  Love this pic!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Shasta said:


> H and M dress, DKNY tights, TOry burch sophies, f21 scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F21 sweater, James Perse T, J brand 912 skinnies, Jcrew gray boots, F21 bracelet


 
Your outfits are too cute-stylish for the weather, and the tights are gorg!


----------



## Stellaxoxo

thavasa said:


> Here are my outfits for this week...you girls all looking great and so inspirational to me... Please Keep them coming!!



I think this is really cute. I like how you put together a frilly skirt, a pink purse with the boots.  I wouldn't have thought to do this, but I think it looks really nice!


----------



## annemerrick

These pants are perfection!!  What brand are they??


----------



## natmk28

Im just way to excited I finally picked up this top:

<img src="http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=933155&stc=1&d=1257796442">
anthropologie top, random leggings and belt, chinese laundry boots, and not pictured- my school bag- lv mono neverfull.


----------



## natmk28

oh boo, how do I get the picture to show up in the actual post? I thought i'd figured it out myself... guess no.


----------



## plain jane doe

[ IMG ] tags or click the little picture button. Here's your pic:



natmk28 said:


>


----------



## PurseAddict79

This is my first time posting in here... 






Express blazer and top
L.A.M.B black pencil skirt
Candies boots


----------



## Laurenpop

donmi said:


> Ladies, here's my lil' contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you gals all enjoy the lovely weekend



So adorable.   And love the look on your face. ;p hehe.


----------



## ilovechanel2

tigertrixie said:


> Modeling pics of my new Boss lamb leather jacket. Showing it off with an MJ icy stam and a jumbo Chanel caviar. Also wearing CL's.


 
Super gorgeous!!!


----------



## natmk28

thanks plain jane! I can't believe I couldnt figure that one out on my own.


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

see more photos, outfit details, and writing on my blog =)


----------



## PANda_USC

*angela*, whoaaa! Are those studded jeans or leggings? Rockkk em!


----------



## Novecento

Hi! My very first post although I ve long been checking out the forum!



Purse Forum - Reply to Topic
_Metradamo, DelCarlo, Fendi, Tod's_


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## vlore

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> see more photos, outfit details, and writing on my blog =)



Great photos!!! Love this outfit- liguid leggings, denim jacket + stilettos!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

TigerTrixie - that leather looks soooo soft - fab outfit;
AngelaStoel - fab outfit and nice leather too


----------



## PANda_USC

*fashion whore*, love the whole black ensemble. Bad ass!!


----------



## angelastoel

PANda_USC said:


> *angela*, whoaaa! Are those studded jeans or leggings? Rockkk em!


thanks, they are studded leggings, so very comfortable too!


----------



## sasy

Everyone's looking really great!!  My new f21 jacket that I'm pretty excited about ...


----------



## Perfect Day

The F21 jacket is very nice indeed

My outfit was this 

plain black dress (topshop)
black tights

My coat is longer than the dress so you'd only see the fur, my legs and shoes - and today was V cold in Liverpool but I kept V warm 

Jimmy Choo shoes (Net a Porter)

Matthew Williamson coat (from Cricket, Liverpool)


----------



## hautecouture15

from the last couple of days:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sasy: You look great! I have a friend out schouting for that jacket for me, I hope she gets lucky!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Novecento said:


> Hi! My very first post although I ve long been checking out the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Forum - Reply to Topic
> _Metradamo, DelCarlo, Fendi, Tod's_


 Cute action shot and outfit from what I can make of it.


----------



## wis3ly

@voodoo mary. Where is that belt from?


----------



## voodoo_mary

the trousers in the previous post are from blum. i dont know the brand sorry.
the belt comes with the trousers.








distressed leather jacket from A/X
shoes-lilica
jacket and skirt- blum
tank top- guess jeans


----------



## natmk28

kind of a scummy day (its absolutely vile outside here) but my shoes are just making me way too happy.


----------



## initialed




----------



## dmitchell15

Intialed- I love your outfit. Especially, your shoes and jacket. Very cute!

NatMk28- Your shoes are very cute. I love the color. Are they sparkley?


----------



## lil_peanut

NatMk28, hot shoes!! What brand?


----------



## sasy

Perfect Day & caroulemapoulen -- Thanks so much!
caroulemapoulen -- I hope your friend is able to find the jacket for you.  I promise you'll love it.

natmk28 -- Great shoes.
initialed -- Love that Bal jacket.


----------



## sasy

Today ...


----------



## natmk28

dmitchell- they are indeed sparkly!

lil_peanut- they are at the aldo clearance right now- they're marked down for even less than I got them for: http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/clearance/womens-shoes/heels/73238351-equia/37


----------



## angelastoel

with coat...


----------



## voodoo_mary

diane von furstenburg wrap dress,
patent bomber jacket- koby
shoes- jaime mascaro
belt- vintage
sunglasses- rayban
bag- M.S by martine sitbon


----------



## initialed

*dmitchell15* & *sasy* -Thanks!


----------



## fashion whore

thanks, *PANda_USC*


----------



## cowleyjennifer

fashionwhore - very cute


----------



## sasy

Lucky Friday the 13th to everyone!  Last night ...


----------



## PANda_USC

*sasy*, loved yesterday's necklace...bows are my weakness


----------



## sasy

^ thanks, Panda.  I have a weakness for them too


----------



## vlore

initialed said:


>



*initialed, **LOVE* your Balenciaga jacket!!!! I had the chance to purchase one but with Miami's weather I didn't really see myself being able to wear it too often .


----------



## thavasa

Some outfits for this week, hope everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thanks!


----------



## mawygrrl23

This is my first time posting in this thread. 
Work outfit-
Top and tights: LC for Kohls 
Blazer: Old Navy
Boots: Rampage
Watch: Juicy Couture
Scarf: Express
Bag: Linea Pelle (Samantha)


----------



## ennerad

allo...




jacket: zara
top: rvca
jeans: maison martin margiela
shoes: cordwainer of new hampshire
earrings: gift from guatemala 

pennerad


----------



## juneping

^^i really like your style...


----------



## trisha48228

Ennard, love your style and the natural!


----------



## Martina_Italy

thavasa said:


> Some outfits for this week, hope everyone have a good weekend!





Love all these three!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> Some outfits for this week, hope everyone have a good weekend!


 

hello buddy, I love how your pieces are so versatile!!! Perfect 10!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Check out more photos, outfit details, and more on my blog =)


----------



## Luv n bags

Such great outfits!


----------



## wis3ly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Check out more photos, outfit details, and more on my blog =)


 
Love the shoes!


----------



## ennerad

boyhood continues...








have a good weekend, all.


jacket: firma
sweater: f21
shirt: banana republic
tie: a boy's
jeans: earnest sewn
shoes: dieppa restrepo
bag: burberry

quean


----------



## Speedy_Lover

What I wore to watch the Manny Pacquiao fight in the cinemas here in Manila.. Please check out my blog for more details and pics..=)


----------



## wingit

*thavasa*, I love your pink jacket and of course, your Balenciaga. 

*Speedy_Lover*, I love your casual chic look! Effortless!

*ennerad*, you can pull off the androgynous look!

*CrazyBeautifulU*, those are killer heels! Love your trousers too!

Here's what I wore out for dinner last night:





Sweater: Forever 21
Leggings: American Apparel
Boots: Steve Madden
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## JuneHawk

I wore this yesterday to run some errands and drop my son off at my mom's for the night (Yay for a good night's sleep!!!!)


----------



## LVMademoiselle

wingit said:


> *thavasa*, I love your pink jacket and of course, your Balenciaga.
> 
> *Speedy_Lover*, I love your casual chic look! Effortless!
> 
> *ennerad*, you can pull off the androgynous look!
> 
> *CrazyBeautifulU*, those are killer heels! Love your trousers too!
> 
> Here's what I wore out for dinner last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater: Forever 21
> Leggings: American Apparel
> Boots: Steve Madden
> Bag: Balenciaga



That was really put together really well.  I love that look and I would do that.


----------



## thavasa

*Matina_Italy*~Thank you for your sweet compliments on my outfits, I'm so flattered!
*Eileen*~How are you girl?! Thanks for your contant support, I think we have similar taste in fashion!
*wingit*~Thank you! we're both bal lover You look so stylish and sharp! the sunny fits your face so well!

This is my outfits this weekend!! Hope eveyone have a good Sunday evening


----------



## flashy.stems

*thavasa* - i LOVE your style.
*crazybeautifulu* -  love the hot heels!
*wingit* - love ur outfit
*Junehawk* - tdf louboutins!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!  They are actually Betsey Johnson with hot pink soles!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*thavasa:* Love both of your outfits!


----------



## lcs

Thavasa- What brands are the boots you wear in your photos?


----------



## MJDaisy

thavasa said:


> *Matina_Italy*
> 
> This is my outfits this weekend!! Hope eveyone have a good Sunday evening



what bag is that?? i love it!!!!! sooo gorgeous! love your outfit too.


----------



## kelbell35

thavasa said:


>



Love this outfit... especially the boots!! Where did you get them?


----------



## stefeilnately

Love all you gorgeous ladies in here!!

Some recent outfits...











And this was a recent purchase...


----------



## lilflobowl

I love the chaining on this jacket! Where'd you get it from?



stefeilnately said:


>


----------



## shesnochill

*stefeilnately*, that blazer with the chain is just DDG!


----------



## PANda_USC

*stefeilnately*, the black jacket with the chain border looks like strap handles, ^_^!! Beautiful!


----------



## wis3ly

I agree with the blazer with the chains!! THAT IS HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Last Thursday outfit:

- brown Intimissimi turtleneck
- beige Burberry v-neck sweater
- United colors of Benetton jeans
- no brand necklace (I got it in Rhodes 2 years ago)
- LV mono Lockit + cerises Cles
- no name "Ugg-like" boots (can see them better in 2nd pic)


----------



## sasy

Stefeilnately -- Love the white sweater in the first picture & THAT chain-trimmed jacket is sooo HOT.

Martina_Italy -- Really nice, relaxed chic.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Last Friday outfit:

- no name white wool jacket
- Max & co grey turtleneck
- no name grey necklace
- United colors of Benetton bermudas
- grey Calzedonia tights
- Chanel vintage bag
- Zara shoes


----------



## sasy

Saturday night ...






details on my blog.


----------



## Martina_Italy

^^ Ooops, forgot attachments..


----------



## Martina_Italy

Saturday night outfit:

- no name grey mini dress
- United colors of Benetton shrug
- H&M liquid leggings
- Mango belt
- Chanel vintage bag
- Roberto Botella black pumps


----------



## thavasa

*flashy.stems, jourdyn*~Thank you girls for your sweet compliments!
*lcs, kelbell35*~ Thank you! I got both boots from Taiwan. I think they're from some local brands.
*MJdaisy*~Thank you so much! the bag is MIU MIU

*E*~ I love ALL these 3 outfits! agree with everyone that your jk is gorgeous(love the edgy and classy mix!)...your first outfit is so cute(love the flower pin!)...I like how you pair your dress with a bright necklace, and of couse your bag is TDF!!

*Martina_Italy*~I also love all your outfits! so casual chic! I like how you wear your shorts, really classy! and your chanel look really nice on you!!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## .jourdyn.

Nothing special today, just decided that I should finally wear my shirt I bought from Gap like over a month ago. 

Blouse - Gap
Sweater - Ralph Lauren
Khakis - no brand


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks sasy, Panda, annaversary and lilflobowl!! 

The jacket is comfortably lined and warm. Its from Korea!

T, thanks babe!!! I really love the pink floral dress with a navy coat! It's stunning!!! Looking forward to your next outfit!!


----------



## stefeilnately

.jourdyn. said:


> Nothing special today, just decided that I should finally wear my shirt I bought from Gap like over a month ago.
> 
> Blouse - Gap
> Sweater - Ralph Lauren
> Khakis - no brand


 

I love the neutral colours in your outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

fashion whore said:


>


 
This dress is mesmerizing! I love the strong colours!


----------



## CoachGirl12

stefeilnately said:


> Love all you gorgeous ladies in here!!
> 
> Some recent outfits...
> 
> And this was a recent purchase...


WOW, I absolutely LOVE this coat! I want one! LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fashion whore said:


>


 

Love the dress and the way you paired it with the leggings, cute!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Looking good everyone, haven't been here for a while.


----------



## natmk28

fashion whore said:


>



that dress looks fantastic!


----------



## smooches

You look hot!  I will have to try an outfit like that, love it.



Martina_Italy said:


> Saturday night outfit:
> 
> - no name grey mini dress
> - United colors of Benetton shrug
> - H&M liquid leggings
> - Mango belt
> - Chanel vintage bag
> - Roberto Botella black pumps


----------



## smooches

I really like your top and scarf!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Looking good everyone, haven't been here for a while.


----------



## sunbeamy

Wow! Gorgeous ladies!! I love everyone outfits!!

What I wore for the past few days..


----------



## voodoo_mary

mango tank, taverniti so jeans, spy vest, vintage sweater chain









koby dress and cardigan. Pedder red shoes , vintage clutch









baylene jacket, a&f tank, citizen for humanity jeans


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks Smooches!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

OMG stefeilnately - WHERE did you get that jacket?? it is TO DIE FOR!!!!


----------



## deeliciouz

Martina_Italy said:


> Saturday night outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - no name grey mini dress
> - United colors of Benetton shrug
> - H&M liquid leggings
> - Mango belt
> - Chanel vintage bag
> - Roberto Botella black pumps



*love* this outfit!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*sasy*, *thavasa*, *smooches*, *deeliciouz*, *THANK YOU* for your kind words!!!!!  You're so sweet!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*sunbeamy*, I love your outfits!! You always have such GREAT dresses!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Sophie-Rose said:


> OMG stefeilnately - WHERE did you get that jacket?? it is TO DIE FOR!!!!


 

Hi Sophie, thanks!!  love yr avatar!! I bought it from my fren's store. She has it in grey too but I think the black with chain stands out more...


----------



## stefeilnately

This is me tom!






And another jacket...but this one has Balmain-esque shoulders! 






Please pardon my dusty mirror!


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ I love your outfits. They are so gorgeous! I especially love the skirt outfit.


----------



## Dabyachunv

You Look  Fab !  Makes me want to wear a dress!



sunbeamy said:


> Wow! Gorgeous ladies!! I love everyone outfits!!
> 
> What I wore for the past few days..


----------



## natmk28

last couple of days:




eek I was wrinkly.

close up of the super pretty neckline:











more photos and details on where everything is from on my very new blog


----------



## thavasa

*E*~ another gorgrous outfits! I love your blouse and your chanel!!
*natmk28*~I love your first outfit from head to toe! I like how you pair your green dress(so cote!) with leopard print cadi, you look so pretty!

here's me today!


----------



## stefeilnately

Sunbeamy, pretty dresses and love the outfits with bags!! 

Natmk28, love the green dress!

T, you look gorgeous as always!! I love pink and blue and I have noted that these are your fav colours too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*martina*, wow, look at those hips and legs! Great figure!!! ^_^

*thavasa*, looking wonderful as usual, ^_^!! You always manage to include purple or amethyst! I love it!


----------



## stefeilnately

dmitchell15 said:


> ^^ I love your outfits. They are so gorgeous! I especially love the skirt outfit.


 

Thank you Sweetie!!


----------



## wis3ly

voodoo_mary said:


> mango tank, taverniti so jeans, spy vest, vintage sweater chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koby dress and cardigan. Pedder red shoes , vintage clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baylene jacket, a&f tank, citizen for humanity jeans


 
LOVE the sweater chain and this black & white jacket!


----------



## eggpudding

thavasa, love your style!! May I ask where that delectable jacket with fur collar from?


----------



## sasy

Hi all, Here's my outfit from Monday ...







details at my blog.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^great outfit Sasy!!

here's me today..


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ your shoes and blouse are awesome. I love the cage shoe look. Very cute!


----------



## stefeilnately

dmitchell, thank you once again!!

The shoes are Zara and by far the most comfy I have owned from there!


----------



## natmk28

stefeilnately- I love that outfit- the blouse is lovely.

here's me today:





and then I changed boots because I felt sill in the ones in the above photo:






its actually a summer dress under a long sweater.


----------



## initialed




----------



## thavasa

*Panda*~ Thanks girl!! I'm so flattered you like it!! I love purple/blue becides pink indeed!!
*E*~Thank you! and I Love your blouse and your shose!!
*eggpudding*~Thank you! It's S.W.O.R.D leather JK, and the fur is the collar from another coat, it's removable and match the collar of this leather jk, so I try to pair them together!

My outfit today!


----------



## PANda_USC

*thavasa*, I think something's missing in the first photo...something purple..or something pink..or something amethyst, JK!!

I like the black with royal blue! The blue you're wearing would match Chanel's *10C blue roi*!!


----------



## flashy.stems

"talk nerdy to me" ahahha so good.


----------



## thavasa

PANda_USC said:


> *thavasa*, I think something's missing in the first photo...something purple..or something pink..or something amethyst, JK!!
> 
> I like the black with royal blue! The blue you're wearing would match Chanel's *10C blue roi*!!


 
*G*~you know too well!!I was going to carry my amethyst for the first outfit, but I thought it might be too much for my blue sweater, today is for the blue and grey only


----------



## stefeilnately

natmk28 said:


> stefeilnately- I love that outfit- the blouse is lovely.
> 
> here's me today:
> 
> 
> and then I changed boots because I felt sill in the ones in the above photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its actually a summer dress under a long sweater.


 
Thanks dear!

This outfit is so chic! Love how you layer the dress and the turquoise choker is outstanding!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *Panda*~ Thanks girl!! I'm so flattered you like it!! I love purple/blue becides pink indeed!!
> *E*~Thank you! and I Love your blouse and your shose!!
> *eggpudding*~Thank you! It's S.W.O.R.D leather JK, and the fur is the collar from another coat, it's removable and match the collar of this leather jk, so I try to pair them together!
> 
> My outfit today!


 
T, I love how you style is so consistent and cohesive! And the colours you use is amazing!!


----------



## dmitchell15

thavasa said:


> *Panda*~ Thanks girl!! I'm so flattered you like it!! I love purple/blue becides pink indeed!!
> *E*~Thank you! and I Love your blouse and your shose!!
> *eggpudding*~Thank you! It's S.W.O.R.D leather JK, and the fur is the collar from another coat, it's removable and match the collar of this leather jk, so I try to pair them together!
> 
> My outfit today!


 
beautiful outfits. I love the cobalt blue with the white skirt and black shoes.


----------



## shalomjude

initialed said:


>


 

Cute outfit .. love the t-shirt


----------



## juneping

natmk28 said:


> stefeilnately- I love that outfit- the blouse is lovely.
> 
> here's me today:
> 
> 
> and then I changed boots because I felt sill in the ones in the above photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its actually a summer dress under a long sweater.



nice boots. where did u get them if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## talldrnkofwater

stefeilnately said:


> ^^^great outfit Sasy!!
> 
> here's me today..


I love this outfit.  so casual but elegant.


----------



## natmk28

juneping- I got them at dsw- here is a link


----------



## auroraskye

natmk28 said:


> stefeilnately- I love that outfit- the blouse is lovely.
> 
> here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I changed boots because I felt sill in the ones in the above photo:
> 
> 
> 
> its actually a summer dress under a long sweater.



I am crazy over this sweater! I haven't really layered closed sweaters OVER summer dresses but I put thin turtlenecks/long sleeves UNDER summer dresses and wear them with tights.. Great look.


----------



## juneping

natmk28 said:


> juneping- I got them at dsw- here is a link



thanks!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks talldrnkofwater!

here's me on my 6th anniversary! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jaded81

Naughty, you did not post this in the Chanel in Action thread!!! Spectacular!!!



thavasa said:


> *Panda*~ Thanks girl!! I'm so flattered you like it!! I love purple/blue becides pink indeed!!
> *E*~Thank you! and I Love your blouse and your shose!!
> *eggpudding*~Thank you! It's S.W.O.R.D leather JK, and the fur is the collar from another coat, it's removable and match the collar of this leather jk, so I try to pair them together!
> 
> My outfit today!


----------



## Jaded81

Another one I haven't seen!!! Lovely!



thavasa said:


> *E*~ another gorgrous outfits! I love your blouse and your chanel!!
> *natmk28*~I love your first outfit from head to toe! I like how you pair your green dress(so cote!) with leopard print cadi, you look so pretty!
> 
> here's me today!


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## shockboogie

From last night...












3.1 Phillip Lim ruffled silk top
leopard print high waisted skirt
Chanel 10C Red Lambskin M/L with SHW
Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Very Prives


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good *shock*!


----------



## shockboogie

thank you *lilflo*


----------



## dreamdoll

*shock*, you look amazing!!


----------



## natmk28

stefeilnately- I love that color
schock- the red bag with the skirt looks fantastic!

thanks auroraskye- I haven't tried long sleeves under dresses yet- I really need to though!


last night for sushi and drinks with friends- bf snapped a pic of me yelling at the cat- so please ignore the silliness and mess of hair.





and shopping yesterday (which btw- if no one has gone to the bloomies extra 20% weekend thing- there was a ton of great stuff- esp marc by marc jacobs- I bought two shirts for like no money)


----------



## ccharms

natmk28 said:


> here's me today:



I think I love those boots. Where are they from??


----------



## ccharms

thavasa said:


> here's me today!



I love these boots too! Where are they from??


----------



## angelastoel

with my Jimmy Choo for H&M shoes and bracelet:


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## dreamdoll

You look great! 



angelastoel said:


> with my Jimmy Choo for H&M shoes and bracelet:


----------



## initialed

*shalomjude* - thanks!


----------



## Tartine

My outfits past week


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Awesome shade of red patent for Chanel flap!!! Love it! I saw the red and royal blue lambskin version for m/l flap today! 

Today's outfit + debut of new military boots!











xoxo


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking good, C!



ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Awesome shade of red patent for Chanel flap!!! Love it! I saw the red and royal blue lambskin version for m/l flap today!
> 
> Today's outfit + debut of new military boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today


----------



## glambird

:d


----------



## kelbell35

^^ Love the whole outfit... those boots are great!!  And I love the scenic view, it's so pretty!


----------



## glambird

just reuploading the photo attached below..


----------



## PANda_USC

*glam*, love the winter warm outfit and how your bag almost matches the boots exactly!


----------



## fashion whore

everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## CTgrl414

fashion whore, love the tights with the peep toes. I don't think I could pull it off but you look fab fab!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

fashion whore - love those tights/legging!


----------



## renayamasaki

*fashion whore,* I love ALL of your outfits!!
You look stunning !!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks great - I love to see all the unique styles of clothing and shoes.


----------



## Tartine

You look stunning! 




ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Awesome shade of red patent for Chanel flap!!! Love it! I saw the red and royal blue lambskin version for m/l flap today!
> 
> Today's outfit + debut of new military boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> Thanks talldrnkofwater!
> 
> here's me on my 6th anniversary! Have a great weekend everyone!


 
Dear E~ Congrats on your anniversary! Love love the color of your Dress It's something I want to wear as well!!


----------



## thavasa

Tartine said:


> My outfits past week


 
Taitine~ You look so elegant and classy! Love your outfits and bags


----------



## thavasa

Jaded81 said:


> Naughty, you did not post this in the Chanel in Action thread!!! Spectacular!!!


 
Jaded81~Ahh...you found me hereThanks for your compliments as always, even I forgot to post them in chanel thread...you're so sweet


----------



## donmi

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Awesome shade of red patent for Chanel flap!!! Love it! I saw the red and royal blue lambskin version for m/l flap today!
> 
> Today's outfit + debut of new military boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo


 

Dear A,
You look smokin' hot!!! Looove the boots so much!
You are always my fashion idol~~


----------



## shockboogie

You look so chic, *glambird*! I love it!



glambird said:


> just reuploading the photo attached below..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

More photos available on my blog =)


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## PANda_USC

*caroule*, love the colors of your scarf! It really pops against the dark outfit


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks a lot, Panda.


----------



## thavasa

caroule~ I love your scarf!!


----------



## glambird

thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## natmk28

thavasa said:


> caroule~ I love your scarf!!



LOVE this outfit.


----------



## wingit

*thavasa*, I simply love your style and outfits. They look so chic AND _comfortable_ to move around in at the same time; they don't look itchy, nor do they look like you have to keep consciously adjusting them to cover all the right places. Keep those photos coming, you're such an inspiration!


----------



## voodoo_mary

marc red polka dotted top, alldressedup skirt, SPY knitted vest/scarf
dolce & gabanna shoes, rebecca minkoff bag


----------



## ladydeluxe

Outfit pics of new dresses that just came in the mail 











More details can be found at my blog xoxo


----------



## natmk28

yesterday:









more on my blog


----------



## initialed

From this past weekend:


----------



## fashion whore

^*initialed*, what are those pants? love em!

thanks for all the compliments on my last outfit!


----------



## initialed

*fashion whore* - Thanks! They're leggings from Esprit.


----------



## BasketballCourt

You all have amazing style! I'm getting a lot of inspiration from this thread.


----------



## Perfect Day

All brilliant but Voodoo_Mary - love ya style!


----------



## thavasa

wingit said:


> *thavasa*, I simply love your style and outfits. They look so chic AND _comfortable_ to move around in at the same time; they don't look itchy, nor do they look like you have to keep consciously adjusting them to cover all the right places. Keep those photos coming, you're such an inspiration!


 
*wingit~*thanks for your kind words and sweet compliments, they mean a lot to meI totally get what you mean by "comfortable outfit", I always need to watch my 2 boys when going out. As much as I love to dress up, I don't really wear some busy-looking/extra-fine outfits or they'll be ruined soon after I leave the house
I love to dress up, but at the same time I try to make my outfit as easy as possible!


----------



## thavasa

natmk28 said:


> yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on my blog


 
*natmk28*~Thanks for your compliments! I love your bright plaid jacket, it looks really cute on you!


----------



## glambird

Excuse the quality of photos...


----------



## twilight_sky

stefeilnately where ever did you find that jacket?  I love it


----------



## shockboogie

Today I wore a huge chunky sweater dress from Anthropologie, Frye Paige riding boots, dark grey tights, and Chanel Caviar Jumbo with GHW.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thavasa: THanks a lot


----------



## lilflobowl

*shock*, as usual you are looking gorgeous!


----------



## stefeilnately

great inspiring outfits everyone!
Have a great weekend...


----------



## Luv n bags

I was all set to use an MJ purse until I saw all you gorgeous ladies with your Chanels.  I might have to switch over to my Chanel instead.


----------



## ladydeluxe

In a heather grey with red trim cropped blazer, heather grey deep v-neck tee and black fringe miniskirt. A pair of mercury glitter Repetto flats to go along!


----------



## deeliciouz

ladydeluxe said:


> In a heather grey with red trim cropped blazer, heather grey deep v-neck tee and black fringe miniskirt. A pair of mercury glitter Repetto flats to go along!



so cute!


----------



## lcs

ladydeluxe said:


> In a heather grey with red trim cropped blazer, heather grey deep v-neck tee and black fringe miniskirt. A pair of mercury glitter Repetto flats to go along!


Where was your photo taken?  I love hello kitty!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Kitty Lab Project in celebration of 35th anniversary. It was held in Singapore  HTH!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Shock*, you look fab as always!

Here's my little contribution, thanks for letting me share 

Dress - Zara
Fur Collar in Brown Fox - Scarf Fur Collar 
Scarf - Hermès Coaching Carré 70
Bracelet - Hermès in Black Barenia
Bag - Hermès Kelly Pochette in Fushcia Lizzie
Shoes - CL Nude VPs

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## chanelfanatic

omg how adorable! i love hello kitty!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's outfit for going out to lunch:

Hugo Boss Red label sweater dress
Henri Bendel chunky silver and black bracelet
Stuart Weitzman Hihos
Burberry red gunmetal satchel


----------



## thavasa

My outfit yesterday.


----------



## stefeilnately

Ghstdreamer! That is a killer look! very coherent!

T, my dear fren, I love how you play around with the key pieces in your wardrobe and come up with somthing fresh everytime! Very pretty!!


----------



## thavasa

*E*~how sweet are you?! Thank you! 
I love how you paired red striped cardi with navy flap, really love love your navy patent reissue with gold h/g, looks so elegant and classy on you! made me want one as well


----------



## GhstDreamer

stefeilnately said:


> Ghstdreamer! That is a killer look! very coherent!



Thanks and I have to be! My picture taking skills sucks - everything almost always end up looking blurry! I blame my camera!


----------



## * yelena *

Hi I am Yelena!
I was invited by a friend to this forum and I want to show my fashion 













+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

The Hat, T-shirt top, Zippers Jacket and boots are from *Forever 21*

Wet-look legging, Bangles accessories from *H&M*

Watch is *Chanel *J12

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +


Photography copyrights by my friend Aysha (who have invited me here) 

PS. It is not my real hair, it is a blond wig, we both thought it was fun to play with it


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ Looking really hot!!! Love that gorgeous watch too


----------



## juneping

** yelena ** - r u a model?? or in fashion?
love your style..and your confidence.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

More photos on my blog!  

Giuseppe Zanotti heels, Gucci belt, Alexander Wang dress


----------



## natmk28

im irrationally in love with my shoes, which you can't see all that well actually.


----------



## PANda_USC

*nat*, I'm loving your necklaces!!!


----------



## donmi

Yelena: You look so hot!!! U should be on <VOGUE> ok?  lol

Here's me today:


----------



## PANda_USC

*domni*, love the Chanel necklace and the magenta tights!! And of course, your orange Birkin! I really like the dark and bright contrast


----------



## dreamdoll

Very cute!



donmi said:


> Yelena: You look so hot!!! U should be on <VOGUE> ok?  lol
> 
> Here's me today:


----------



## stefeilnately

donmi said:


> Yelena: You look so hot!!! U should be on <VOGUE> ok? lol
> 
> Here's me today:


 
Donmi!You ROCK that look! I bought a similar jacket some back back and havent had the courage to wear it as I am very petite! Your outfit really gave me confidence!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

yelena...wow that looks like a page off a fashion mag!

here's me today in my fav jacket!


----------



## smvida

^^love that tweed jacket *stefeilnately*!


----------



## wis3ly

stefeilnately said:


> yelena...wow that looks like a page off a fashion mag!
> 
> here's me today in my fav jacket!


 
LOVE the jacket!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks smvida and wis3ly!!


----------



## ccjach

Today I'm wearing my new skinny jeans tucked into Hunter Boots with a gray turtleneck and a vince sweater from TJMaxx (my new favorite store.)


----------



## ccjach

Wow, gorgeous jacket, stefeilnately!  Your whole outfit is great.


----------



## sweets132

*stefeilnately*...u look STUNNING! Esp luv ur jacket and shoes!!


----------



## sweets132

*domni*.... U look super cute with the outfit~~ The Balmain jacket and the birkin are FAB!!


----------



## chiaosy

love you guys outfits


----------



## * yelena *

*@ ladydeluxe:* Thank you very much! I love that watch too but it is loose on me though 

*@ juneping: *Thank you!  Yes I am a model and also a Russian DJ! I like to dress in different fashion everytime! 

*@ donmi:* Thank you! OH I want VOGUE lol I wish! You look very pretty! Your jacket is TDF!

*@ stefeilnately:* Thank you! My friend and I started a blog, so it is for fashion and it's good for both of us practice, she is good photographer! You have a very lovely outfits and sense of fashion!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Outfit debuting my new balmainesque breton tee


----------



## * yelena *

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + 

Sequin Shirt from a retail shop at Platinum Mall in Bangkok
Boots from Forever 21
Bangles and Hat from H&M
Studs Belt from Miss Selfridge
Animal Print Legging from JASPAL Bangkok

PS. The hair is blond wig (my hair is dark brown)
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
Photo copyrights to Aysha

I told my husband I want to dye my hair to blond but he was not pleased with the idea lol
I think it is a nice hair color, maybe in the future!


----------



## * yelena *

ladydeluxe said:


> Outfit debuting my new balmainesque breton tee


 
Very beautiful!
BTW, can I add you to my blog?


----------



## ladydeluxe

* yelena * said:


> Very beautiful!
> BTW, can I add you to my blog?



Sure thing! Thank you very much! Could you kindly send me a PM with your blog address so that I can add you too?


----------



## * yelena *

ladydeluxe said:


> Sure thing! Thank you very much! Could you kindly send me a PM with your blog address so that I can add you too?


 
I can't seem to PM you!
My blog is: http://modeling-yelena.blogspot.com/
Very new though but hoping to extend


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Thanks!!! I'll be sure to add you to my blogroll!!! Very gorgy pics!


----------



## stefeilnately

* yelena * said:


> + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
> 
> Sequin Shirt from a retail shop at Platinum Mall in Bangkok
> Boots from Forever 21
> Bangles and Hat from H&M
> Studs Belt from Miss Selfridge
> Animal Print Legging from JASPAL Bangkok
> 
> PS. The hair is blond wig (my hair is dark brown)
> + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
> Photo copyrights to Aysha
> 
> I told my husband I want to dye my hair to blond but he was not pleased with the idea lol
> I think it is a nice hair color, maybe in the future!


 

Gorgeous pics!!! Very editorial You live near the ocean? The backdrop is breathtaking!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks Sweets! Hey its been a long while since we chat!

Thanks smvida and ccjach!


----------



## wis3ly

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Thanks!!! I'll be sure to add you to my blogroll!!! Very gorgy pics!


 
I just visited your blog and commented on the entry about the two new dresses. Is that F21 necklace still available?


----------



## stefeilnately

This is me before scooting off for a meeting...


----------



## ladydeluxe

wis3ly said:


> I just visited your blog and commented on the entry about the two new dresses. Is that F21 necklace still available?



Hey! Thanks for leaving a comment! I'm not sure if the necklace is available? Have you checked out the website? If it doesn't show then I believe it's sold out. I got it over a month ago! HTH!


----------



## stefeilnately

yaks...sorry broken link!


----------



## wis3ly

stefeilnately said:


> yaks...sorry broken link!


 
Very classy!!


----------



## wis3ly

ladydeluxe said:


> Hey! Thanks for leaving a comment! I'm not sure if the necklace is available? Have you checked out the website? If it doesn't show then I believe it's sold out. I got it over a month ago! HTH!


 
Well..there are some that are similar..but I don't know if it's the right one. Can you post a picture just with the necklace? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brigadeiro

Dress: Rachel Roy
Shoes: Christian Dior Extreme Python sandals
Bag: Chloe lambskin bracelet bag
Bracelet: Tom Binns Faux Real


----------



## bowsnhearts

Wow, everyone is seriously so fashionable!
*stefeilnately*, I really like your jacket!

Okay, I am going to be brave and post for the first time in this thread.I couldn't get my shoes though because the mirror isn't long enough and there was no one around to help me take photos. I just wore black flats anyway.

I went on a casual X'mas shopping trip! 
I am definitely not as fashionable as the ladies in this forum but here goes!
Apologies for blurry picture!







Cardigan: Friends of Couture
Top: Cooper Street Australia
Leather Belt: Review Australia
Skirt: French Connection
Stockings: Sportsgirl Australia


----------



## PANda_USC

*bows*, I love your outfit! so cute! I heart the bows on the sweater and the skirt/belt


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks wis3ly!

Bows, great first time shot!! The cardigan is lovely! Love the white trim along the edges! You are a hot pink gal like me too! LOL


----------



## ladydeluxe

wis3ly said:


> Well..there are some that are similar..but I don't know if it's the right one. Can you post a picture just with the necklace?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Check back the previous pages. There was an entry which specifically had photos of my accessories. HTH!


----------



## Martina_Italy

PANda_USC said:


> *martina*, wow, look at those hips and legs! Great figure!!! ^_^




Thank you, you make me blush!!!


----------



## thavasa

*E*~Love love your outfit from head o toe!!...and how many cute jacketsss do you have girl?!! You really can pull off the bold shoulder look!!




stefeilnately said:


> yaks...sorry broken link!


----------



## thavasa




----------



## PANda_USC

*Thavasa*, love the bright colors you wear! The cobalt blue and the plum top! The plum's sleeves look very elegant on you and it brings out the purple in the skirt!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!!



thavasa said:


>


----------



## natmk28

out for dinner/drinks:


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


>


 
Hello my dear fren! You have an amazingly lean figure after 2 kids

I totally love the first outfit, it is so comfy!! The second is very well coordinated!


----------



## stefeilnately

natmk28 said:


> out for dinner/drinks:


 

Love the skirt Nat!


----------



## bowsnhearts

I wore my new peplum skirt today! 
In my bath tub again because no one was there to help me take photos..haha!


----------



## jen_sparro

^^ Gorgeous skirt *bowsnhearts*! Where did you get it from if I may ask?


----------



## stefeilnately

Bows, the skirt is so cute! Is it Topshop?

here's me today!


----------



## wis3ly

stefeilnately said:


> Bows, the skirt is so cute! Is it Topshop?
> 
> here's me today!


 
You certainly love those shoes, don't cha?


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> Bows, the skirt is so cute! Is it Topshop?
> 
> here's me today!



Thanks stefeilnately! Unfortunately, we don't have TopShop in Melbourne, Australia! It's from this chain store called Bardot! 

I am very envious of your chanels!!!


----------



## bowsnhearts

jen_sparro said:


> ^^ Gorgeous skirt *bowsnhearts*! Where did you get it from if I may ask?



Thanks jen_sparro! I got it from this chain store called Bardot in Australia!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Have been going out consecutively recently before I have to start work soon so here's today's outfit!






Maybe you can't see the dress well because I am in the bathtub again! I am seriously thinking of investing in a decent tripod! But it's this particular dress:


----------



## RedSoles74

stefeilnately said:


> yaks...sorry broken link!



love love this look!!!

beautiful jacket


----------



## stefeilnately

wis3ly said:


> You certainly love those shoes, don't cha?


 
lol...yes I reallly do... they are so comfy and they go with almost anything! I don't buy many shoes but once I find something I really like, I buy them in doubles!

Thanks Bows! I have the latest dress...it brings out your curves!! You look so cute in yr bathtub! (hope you don't mind me saying that)

Thanks knowbags74! Looking at the outfit now, I think it would have been better with black heels and a chainless purse


----------



## jen_sparro

*Bowsnhearts* you look lovely, but I'm afraid I can't stop staring at that Chloe bag of yours! What style is it? I may have found something to rival my obsession with the YSL muse two


----------



## ladydeluxe

Outfit for today  Black silk jumpsuit + studded wedges + red Balenciaga


----------



## natmk28

bowsnhearts said:


> I wore my new peplum skirt today!
> In my bath tub again because no one was there to help me take photos..haha!



that skirt is precious!

yesterday:










excuse the pile of clothes behind me- I'm getting rid of it all and had it stacked up and ready to go.


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## bowsnhearts

jen_sparro said:


> *Bowsnhearts* you look lovely, but I'm afraid I can't stop staring at that Chloe bag of yours! What style is it? I may have found something to rival my obsession with the YSL muse two



I believe it's the Paddington!

I always 'borrow' stuff from my mum whenever I go visit her. On permanent loan at the moment. HAHA.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

not exactly today's outfit, but i wore these the other day


----------



## thavasa

*Panda, E, dreamdoll*, thanks for your sweet compliments!!
*i-love-yorkie*~you look so cute!
*E*~love your dress!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

fashion whore -  cute look

i_love_yorkie - love those booties!  so cute.


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *Panda, E, dreamdoll*, thanks for your sweet compliments!!
> *i-love-yorkie*~you look so cute!
> *E*~love your dress!!


 
T, oh my goodness!!! This is my fav fav look from you!!!! That jacket is TDF!! Where did you get that?? Love it over a grey knit...lol


----------



## stefeilnately

i_love_yorkie said:


> not exactly today's outfit, but i wore these the other day


 

I love the wedge booties!


----------



## PANda_USC

*thavasa*, love that tweed jacket in your first out and OYYYY, I really like your pink print scarf with that yellow skirt!!! Beautiful!


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> T, oh my goodness!!! This is my fav fav look from you!!!! That jacket is TDF!! Where did you get that?? Love it over a grey knit...lol


 
lol...E~I know we both have weakness for tweed jackets I got it from Tokyo earlier this year. Thanks for your kind words


----------



## thavasa

PANda_USC said:


> *thavasa*, love that tweed jacket in your first out and OYYYY, I really like your pink print scarf with that yellow skirt!!! Beautiful!


 
*G*~how are you doing girl?! Thank you for always give me these sweet compliments


----------



## i_love_yorkie

*stefeilnately + thavasa + cowleyjennifer: thank you!*


----------



## RedSoles74

stefeilnately said:


> lol...yes I reallly do... they are so comfy and they go with almost anything! I don't buy many shoes but once I find something I really like, I buy them in doubles!
> 
> Thanks Bows! I have the latest dress...it brings out your curves!! You look so cute in yr bathtub! (hope you don't mind me saying that)
> 
> Thanks knowbags74! Looking at the outfit now, I think it would have been better with black heels and a chainless purse



um, i just notice the gold hardware.  I still love it..


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^Thanks Sweetie! Hey, I can help but notice the boots in yr avatar! It is Chanel right? Very lovely!!


----------



## Love Life

I'm new here. Let me introduce myself.
I'm 33 mother of 1 . Pic was taken last weekend actually.
Please pardon my kooky sense of style 

Cap : DKNY
Top & Shorts : Armani Exchange
Bag : Burburry


----------



## fashion whore

welcome, *love life*! i love the look!


----------



## brokeshopper

natmk28 said:


> out for dinner/drinks:



Is the skirt from J Crew? Very nice outfit!!


----------



## natmk28

brokeshopper- yep jcrew (who is having 25% off right now, code is gifts, and I believe the skirt is still around. god, I'm an enabler.)

today (Im making a really awkward face here... eek):


----------



## thavasa

^^ natmk28~looking good in both outfits! and I also love your skirt from Jcrew!

me today!


----------



## RedSoles74

stefeilnately said:


> ^^^Thanks Sweetie! Hey, I can help but notice the boots in yr avatar! It is Chanel right? Very lovely!!



yes they are.  i love them.


----------



## wis3ly

thavasa said:


> ^^ natmk28~looking good in both outfits! and I also love your skirt from Jcrew!
> 
> me today!


 
Love the white fur jacket thing!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Hi thavasa, 

I love your outfit!!! And your Chanel!

xD


----------



## Love Life

Thks *fashion whore* , Love all your outfits. 
Pls keep posting more pics !!


----------



## Love Life

My lil Mod Dress. I normally wear these with tights to hide my pudgy legs.
HAhahahahah


----------



## tokikat8

@thavasa

OMG! I LOVE your outfit-- this is one of those outfits where your purse is the absolutely perfect cherry on top. Bravo!


----------



## stefeilnately

Natmk28, Love Live, you look GREAT!

T, my dear fren! The fur cardigan is so cute!!! And it looks so cosy and warm! The pink flap is going places!

Here's me today...






Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> Natmk28, Love Live, you look GREAT!
> 
> T, my dear fren! The fur cardigan is so cute!!! And it looks so cosy and warm! The pink flap is going places!
> 
> Here's me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



You look gorgeous! Very classy!

Is that a Jumbo Chanel? It seems to match every outfit! Haha.

I  have a 2.55 and I find it too small to bring it out everywhere!


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^thanks darling!

That is a reissue in 227. Like the Jumbo, it is 12 inches in length but the lock is the MN lock. The Jumbo has the CC lock. HTHs...

Lovely blog you have!!


----------



## pchan2802

Haven't posted here for a long time.Here is me today!


----------



## lizz

Here's today's outfit: Gap cardigan, Loft dress (from years ago), Alloy boots, Lupo bag


----------



## fashion whore

thanks *lovelife*


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Me today:


----------



## Love Life

Your coat is simply stunning ! I've always wanted to wear one , but It's summer ALL year round here. Sigh ...






[/QUOTE]


----------



## wis3ly

pchan2802 said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time.Here is me today!


 
Cute dress!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fashion whore said:


> thanks *lovelife*


Stunning! That coat is gorgeous!


----------



## lilflobowl

Everybody looks so good!!

My contribution for today:









Top: H&M
Skirt: Mango
Heels: Christian Louboutin Lillians


----------



## Love Life

Outfit for Sunday lunch & a walkabout in Town


----------



## ennerad

coat: acne
shirt: gap
sweats: rick owens
boots: frye
bag: gap

quean


----------



## bowsnhearts

*lilflobowl*, I love your skirt!!!

*fashion whore* I absolutely adore your coat! I wish I have such a versatile coat!


----------



## dreamdoll

V, love your skirt, looks FAB on you!!

Here's a little contribution (with a couple more snaps on my blog), thanks for letting me share 

Black Studded Blouse, local shop
Washed Denim Mini, F21
Tassled Sandals, Tods
All Other Accessories, H


----------



## fashion whore

thanks for all the comments everyone!

*lovelife*, i wish it was summer year round! it's FREEZING here right now.


----------



## Dabyachunv

Ok, this is my first outfit post here so go easy on me...And excuse the fuzzy pics-I was rushing to go watch Family Guy.

To the movies I wore: Armani Exchange Asymm sweater jacket (it sparkles), F21 knotted/halter white Top, and Citizens for Humanity Jeans:












Ohh, and no bag-only a Lacoste coin purse in my back pocket.


----------



## Love Life

Off to work....


----------



## Myblackbag

Love your grey coat, *fashion whore!*


----------



## Myblackbag

Great style, as usual, *ennerad!*


----------



## Myblackbag

Hot shoes *lilflobowl!*


----------



## Love Life

fashion whore said:


> thanks for all the comments everyone!
> 
> *lovelife*, i wish it was summer year round! it's FREEZING here right now.


 
Do you have a frontal pic of this outfit ? Loving the bustier !!


----------



## stylelaw

Fashion Whore- Where did you get your pantyhose with the seam down the back...I use to buy mine from VS but they seem to have discontinued them!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *bowsnhearts*!

*dd*, looking good yourself! Saw your blog & I say... GO FOR IT!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This jacket is amazing!!! where did you get it??



thavasa said:


> ^^


----------



## ohbytheway

Fashion Whore who makes your grey jacket.  So cute1


----------



## wingit

Blazer and Tunic: Silence & Noise (Urban Outfitters)
Scarf: H&M
Leggings: American Apparel
Boots: Steve Madden
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Clutch (MAC) in Custom Purple


----------



## initialed

From Sat night:


----------



## annemerrick

Initialed....I love your outfit!


----------



## bowsnhearts

*wingit*, I love how you pair neutrals (the jacket) with a colourful top! You look wonderful

*initialed*, You look wonderful! I love that style but I will probably look very stuffed if I attempt to layer anything!


----------



## initialed

*annemerrick* & *bowsnhearts* - Thank you!!


----------



## shockboogie

What I wore to brunch with the hubby the other day:






Splendid grey top, A/X indigo jeans, Limited camisole, possum scarf from New Zealand, Chanel caviar jumbo, and Christian Louboutin red suede Eventas.


----------



## heartfelt

i love seeing all these winter outfits!

eek. i feel embarrassed about how dirty my mirror is. taking this pic reminds me how much i need to clean! 






w/leather jacket. it's seriously getting chilly in LA!


----------



## fashion whore

@*lovelife*, i do, check out more pictures on my xx.
@*stylelaw* i got the tights from zara, good luck!
@*ohbytheway* my coat is from soia & kyo!





find more details on my x


----------



## Love Life

This morning....
Wearing my fav Mod dress


----------



## bowsnhearts

Everyone loves their Chanel bags!!!

I should attempt to work mine into an outfit soon!

Looking good ladies!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thakoon Spring/Summer 2008 coat/dress 
Dries Van Noten sandals


----------



## wis3ly

brigadeiro said:


> thakoon spring/summer 2008 coat/dress
> Dries van noten sandals


 
love love love!


----------



## nessahhh

Haven't done an outfit post in SOOOO long so here it goes!


----------



## bowsnhearts

nessahhh said:


> Haven't done an outfit post in SOOOO long so here it goes!



Wow...you look so effortlessly stylish!


----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


> From Sat night:



I like your outfit! Good choice on the belt!



heartfelt said:


> i love seeing all these winter outfits!
> 
> eek. i feel embarrassed about how dirty my mirror is. taking this pic reminds me how much i need to clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/leather jacket. it's seriously getting chilly in LA!



Love your jacket! And don't worry, my mirrors been pretty dirty, and I'm just soo lazy to clean it haha.


----------



## bowsnhearts

brigadeiro said:


> Thakoon Spring/Summer 2008 coat/dress
> Dries Van Noten sandals



You look so classy here! I have always like your style though...you have shown me that you don't need to show a lot of skin to be utterly sexy!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Chanel 2.55 reissue, Siwy velvet skinny pants, F21 jacket and AA tee


----------



## mee4

*nessahhh*: Love! may I ask where you got that necklace?

Everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## nessahhh

*bowsnhearts* thanks!
*mee4* i got it from fashionology, she's got some great stuff!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw, thank you so much *bowsnhearts *& *wis3ly*! :shame:

*Ladydeluxe*! Gee, I haven't been here in ages! We can now see your beautiful face!!!  I am in absolute love/lust/green with jealousy over your Chanel reissue (is it matte black with gold hardware, in the 227 size?).  It is on my wish(dream)list


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

More photos and details on my blog =)


----------



## wingit

bowsnhearts said:


> *wingit*, I love how you pair neutrals (the jacket) with a colourful top! You look wonderful



Thanks so much, *bowsnhearts*!


----------



## ladydeluxe

brigadeiro said:


> *l**adydeluxe*! Gee, I haven't been here in ages! We can now see your beautiful face!!!  I am in absolute love/lust/green with jealousy over your Chanel reissue (is it matte black with gold hardware, in the 227 size?).  It is on my wish(dream)list



Hey hon, yes thank you! The bag is in 227 and in matte black with gold hardware! Good guess although the photos didn't really show the true beauty of the bag  You ought to get it! It's probably my most used Chanel bag ever!


----------



## smvida

love your outfits *shockboogie *and *brigadeiro*!


----------



## initialed

*nessahhh* - Thanks!


----------



## voodoo_mary

i'm back again- heres recent outfits i managed to photograph


----------



## bowsnhearts

My outfit today! My bf was at home today so I didn't have to stand in my bathtub (re: all my previous OOTD pics) today!!!






Dress: Chloe
Headband: Friends of Couture

I am not shy...I just had a weird expression on! Bf didn't know when to press down on the camera! He did it every 3 seconds!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Voo Doo Mary - As usual, I love your style.


----------



## lilflobowl

*bowsnhearts*, love your outfit!

*voodoo_mary*, looking stylish as always!


----------



## nessahhh

studying-for-finals outfit.


----------



## natmk28

nessahhh said:


> studying-for-finals outfit.



haha this was me all weekend.

today:


----------



## wis3ly

bowsnhearts said:


> My outfit today! My bf was at home today so I didn't have to stand in my bathtub (re: all my previous OOTD pics) today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Chloe
> Headband: Friends of Couture
> 
> I am not shy...I just had a weird expression on! Bf didn't know when to press down on the camera! He did it every 3 seconds!


 
LOL LOL LOL..I was gonna say why block your face when it's in your avatar..:lolots:


----------



## wingit

bowsnhearts said:


> My outfit today! My bf was at home today so I didn't have to stand in my bathtub (re: all my previous OOTD pics) today!!!
> 
> Dress: Chloe
> Headband: Friends of Couture
> 
> I am not shy...I just had a weird expression on! Bf didn't know when to press down on the camera! He did it every 3 seconds!



Very kawaii!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Thank you *lilflobowl*, *wis3ly* and *wingit*!

*wis3ly*, lol, I know. If someone just scans through the pics without reading, they must be like...what a silly girl I am. My expressions are usually funny in outfit pics. They are usually the 'Are you done yet?' or the 'OMFG. HOW MANY TRIES DO YOU NEED?' expression. So I usually will block them out!


----------



## Love Life

My outfit for today...


----------



## plumaplomb

^ I love that top! Where is it from?


----------



## Jeannam2008

natmk28 said:


> haha this was me all weekend.
> 
> today:



This is the cutest outfit I've seen. Something I'd totally wear! and I love your hair!


----------



## roussel

So many fashionable ladies out here

Here is my work outfit for today
CK Shirt
BR Cashmere Sweater
Gap skirt
Miu Miu snakeskin polka-dot pumps


----------



## pekie

i love your shoes! they are absolutely adorable!



roussel said:


> So many fashionable ladies out here
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today
> CK Shirt
> BR Cashmere Sweater
> Gap skirt
> Miu Miu snakeskin polka-dot pumps


----------



## wis3ly

plumaplomb said:


> ^ I love that top! Where is it from?


 
I want to know too!


----------



## stefeilnately

nice pics everyone!

Bows, love the colour combination!!

here's me today...


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> nice pics everyone!
> 
> Bows, love the colour combination!!
> 
> here's me today...



I love the top and your shoes!!! Where do you get them from?

The top is so versatile...you can wear it with so many different style of skirts!


----------



## bowsnhearts

This is me! Back to my bathtub again!

Top: French Connection
Belt: Random Asian shop from Malaysia
Skirt: Review Australia


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^wow...lovely combination there! Does Review have an online store?

My top is from a local store Shoes are from Zara, I believe they are still available.


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> ^^^wow...lovely combination there! Does Review have an online store?
> 
> My top is from a local store Shoes are from Zara, I believe they are still available.



Not that I know of, unfortunately! They don't show their collections online as well because they are very protective of their designs. A lot of cheaper brands always copy designs off other labels in Australia and hence Review refuses to post photos of their collections online.

That's what they told me in an email anyway. 

I love Review. Very girly/feminine pieces and a lot of them are suitable for work or play. 

*stefeilnately*, I just replied to the comment on your blog..sorry about late reply!


----------



## Martina_Italy

roussel said:


> So many fashionable ladies out here
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today
> CK Shirt
> BR Cashmere Sweater
> Gap skirt
> Miu Miu snakeskin polka-dot pumps





I love this outfit, especially the shoes!!!


----------



## natmk28

roussel said:


> So many fashionable ladies out here
> 
> Here is my work outfit for today
> CK Shirt
> BR Cashmere Sweater
> Gap skirt
> Miu Miu snakeskin polka-dot pumps



those shoes! they're great, where are they from??


----------



## natmk28




----------



## Love Life

Off to the beach !!


----------



## lizz

Express sweater, Old Navy tank, jean leggings, Hunter rain boots (it's rainy here!), cute hat from Fashion Bug for $5, Balenciaga black part-time


----------



## stefeilnately

Natmk28, Love Life and lizz, you ladies are gorgeous!

here's me and hubby on a helipad...


----------



## natmk28

stefeilnately- I love that dress, soo pretty!


----------



## thavasa

E~ I love your dress!! you look so pretty in it!

Here's me yesterday


----------



## frzsri

Everyone looks great! First time posting here, please be kind


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Wowwww love your Mulberry bag and Sprouse scarf  Welcome here!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Of late I've been really into the Breton trend and killer high heeled booties


----------



## eggpudding

^HOT *ladydeluxe*!

*thavasa*, love your preppy stylish outfit and pink m/l flap!


----------



## brokeshopper

Very nice! Is that from topshop? I've been eyeing a similar one from UO but it hasn't hit the stores near me yet.



ladydeluxe said:


> Of late I've been really into the Breton trend and killer high heeled booties


----------



## HOTasFCUK

natmk28-Love the outfit! Are those R&R's you're wearing? If so, what style? I love that wash.


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> E~ I love your dress!! you look so pretty in it!
> 
> Here's me yesterday


 
T, you are in my fave colours again! Lovely lovely lovely!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

ladydeluxe said:


> Of late I've been really into the Breton trend and killer high heeled booties


 

Killer look!


----------



## bowsnhearts

*thavasa*, I love your jacket and your bag, of course!!!
*ladydeluxe*, I am so envious that you can walk in those heels!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me today! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ladydeluxe

brokeshopper said:


> Very nice! Is that from topshop? I've been eyeing a similar one from UO but it hasn't hit the stores near me yet.



Thank you! You mean the Breton dress? Yes it's from Topshop. But the booties aren't!


----------



## ladydeluxe

*stefeilnately: *Thank you dear!  You look great too!! Loving those Zara heels which I took forever to decide upon and end up not getting, lol

*bowsnhearts:* Thanks!! I don't know how I can walk in them too but I want to! They're really very high, though. Hope I don't fall in them!


----------



## Love Life

Last night's outfit actually


----------



## nessahhh

Love Life said:


> Last night's outfit actually



WHOA! Those are some crazy cool plugs!


----------



## natmk28

HOTasFCUK said:


> natmk28-Love the outfit! Are those R&R's you're wearing? If so, what style? I love that wash.



ya- they are straight leg (stella I think?) and I think the wash is resistance. I got them from bloomies when they had the buy 2 get 20% promotion a couple of months ago, and they don't appear to have them anymore so I'm not 100% that I'm right on the wash, but I highly recommend them. The back pockets are tooo pretty as well; the threading is metallic.


----------



## chunkymonkey

it's been a while since I've posted here... I need to go catch up on everyone's outfits!!





Jeans: J Brand
Sweater: Charlotte Russe
Boots: Apepazza Cagliari
Bag: Balenciaga
Beads: H&M


----------



## Love Life

nessahhh said:


> WHOA! Those are some crazy cool plugs!


 
*nessahhh*..Haha thks. It's a 20mm Gauge plugs.. Think I'll stop to this size. Body piercing / modification is my other addiaction


----------



## thavasa

*eggpudding, E, bowsnhearts* thank you ladies for the sweet compliments!!


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> Here's me today! Have a great weekend everyone!


 
E~looking good as always!! love your shose! you always have the killer shose


----------



## thavasa

You look so casual chic! love this outfit from head to toe...and your Bal!!




chunkymonkey said:


> it's been a while since I've posted here... I need to go catch up on everyone's outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: J Brand
> Sweater: Charlotte Russe
> Boots: Apepazza Cagliari
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Beads: H&M


----------



## bowsnhearts

*stefeilnately* and *thavasa*, you two have seriously fuel my lemming for a tweed jacket! I want one bad!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

chunkymonkey said:


> it's been a while since I've posted here... I need to go catch up on everyone's outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans: J Brand
> Sweater: Charlotte Russe
> Boots: Apepazza Cagliari
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Beads: H&M


 

This pic is so editorial! Looks like a page off a fashion magazine!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *eggpudding, E, bowsnhearts* thank you ladies for the sweet compliments!!


 
Thanks T!! Its hard to find great quality and pretty shoes that aren't too high. Once I find them, I buy doubles...lol

I love these 2 looks...must be getting cold where you are. The blue coat in the first outfit is so classy


----------



## voodoo_mary

diane von furstenburg dress, prada purse








vanessa bruno dress, rebecca minkoff purse


----------



## bowsnhearts

*voodoo_mary*, I love your Vanessa Bruno dress!


----------



## stefeilnately

me today...


----------



## stefeilnately

This is so cute I thought I'd share... Here's is my dad having a Chanel moment with my mama's Medallion!


----------



## boldaslove

stefeilnately - What an adorable picture!! 
And you look wonderful, love those colors.


----------



## fashion whore

*thavasa*, great blue coat!


----------



## natmk28

fashion whore- are those tights with knee highs on top of them, or are they all one piece? if they are- where are they from, they're fantastic!


----------



## ennerad

coat: acne
dress: old navy
shirt: 3 dots
boots: frye
bag: burberry
hat: h&m

quean


----------



## deeliciouz

*chunky* - hey girly! just wanted to pop in here and say you look gorgeous in that picture! Rock it out hun!


----------



## chunkymonkey

deeliciouz said:


> *chunky* - hey girly! just wanted to pop in here and say you look gorgeous in that picture! Rock it out hun!



thanks Dee


----------



## thavasa

*E*~love your bright dress, it goes so well with your navy patent chanel!!
*fashion whore*~Thanks girl! I love your shorts, which got me inspired to wear one! and your tights look so cute!


----------



## nessahhh

fashion whore said:


> *thavasa*, great blue coat!



Love the Henry Holland tights!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *E*~love your bright dress, it goes so well with your navy patent chanel!!
> *fashion whore*~Thanks girl! I love your shorts, which got me inspired to wear one! and your tights look so cute!


 
T, this long version is another winner! Very HOT


----------



## i_love_yorkie

today's outfit. the glasses were just props....they are 3D glasses


----------



## marlo

Took my mum to the ballet. Wearing mostly Australian designer, with Miu miu headband and Luella bag. More details on my blog


----------



## PurseAddict79

Here's me today:


----------



## roussel

Tracy Reese dress, black cashmere cardigan, tights, CL boots


----------



## HOTasFCUK

PurseAddict79- cute bag! Where is it from?


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thanks! Its my Botkier Sasha (the satin nylon, not leather)


----------



## natmk28

so this is actually yesterday- i just realized I forgot to post it:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

More photos and details on my blog =) Dress is Wolford, Heels are Fendi, and all Jewelry is Chanel.  Photos taken in Aspen last summer.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*roussel* - love the outfit, it's super cute!


----------



## mommy28

natmk28 said:


> so this is actually yesterday- i just realized I forgot to post it:


 
your boots are awesome!


----------



## lizz

Anthropologie cropped sweater, Old Navy dress, black leggings, Urban Outfitters flats, Balenciaga black part-time


----------



## nessahhh

yesterday!


----------



## Love Life

*nessahhh , lizz , natmk28 , PurseAddict79, **thavasa* , *Fashion Whore and all the rest...*

All you guys looked SO GOOD !! It has given me the extra effort to dress better. I'm kinda lazy and only dress up on special occasions. Buy loads of clothes but never wears them and I'm *ALWAYS* in black. All you guys have given me the inspiration to wear colors.


----------



## Love Life

My outfit for today by the way....


----------



## bowsnhearts

Love Life said:


> My outfit for today by the way....



I love the look here! Very relax chic!


----------



## shockboogie

What I wore yesterday while it was hailing outside!






Read more details about my outfit on my blog!


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Luv the scarf


----------



## luckyblonde3295

That is a great scarf *shockboogie*!


----------



## uhkiwi

wore this to LADY GAGA Monday night!


----------



## nessahhh

uhkiwi said:


> wore this to LADY GAGA Monday night!



Love it! Wasn't she great? I went to her concert as well and it was amazing! Love the H&M dress too!


----------



## uhkiwi

nessahhh said:


> Love it! Wasn't she great? I went to her concert as well and it was amazing! Love the H&M dress too!



she was the best!! the lady gaga photos in your blog are great-wish I had a seat during the show


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *plumaplomb & luckyblonde*!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*LOVE LIFE* - I inspired you? Wow. I'm kind of impressed with myself  I wear black all the time too. Its my comfort color


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Wore this to our christmas party held at my friend's apartment. Would you believe that I got this pajama top that I wore as a blazer for only $3? 

Stop by my blog and say hi..


----------



## Love Life

PurseAddict79 said:


> *LOVE LIFE* - I inspired you? Wow. I'm kind of impressed with myself  I wear black all the time too. Its my comfort color


 
Haha, It's true. It's so much better seeing real people modeling clothes then models. Better then browsing any magazines. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Love Life

I looked lost...LOL


----------



## Martina_Italy

natmk28 said:


> so this is actually yesterday- i just realized I forgot to post it:





I like this outfit, you look great!


----------



## natmk28

martina- thanks!!

mommy28- thanks- they're actually super cheap, their by restricted and the style is called soldier- dsw has them for I think under $60


----------



## roussel

I'm wearing CL Altadamas with BCBG dress and sheer tights for our Holiday party at work


----------



## thavasa

me today


----------



## PurseAddict79

roussel said:


> I'm wearing CL Altadamas with BCBG dress and sheer tights for our Holiday party at work


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE this look!


----------



## voodoo_mary

spy top, taverniti so jeans, baylene jacket





anna sui dress








phillip lim tank dress


----------



## Nyria

voodoo_mary said:


> spy top, taverniti so jeans, baylene jacket
> 
> 
> anna sui dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phillip lim tank dress


 

OMG - this necklace is AMAZING!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

^ its actually not a necklace. its sewn onto the dress! :


----------



## bowsnhearts

roussel said:


> I'm wearing CL Altadamas with BCBG dress and sheer tights for our Holiday party at work



I love this dress!!! Very classy!


----------



## bowsnhearts

voodoo_mary said:


> spy top, taverniti so jeans, baylene jacket
> 
> 
> anna sui dress
> 
> 
> phillip lim tank dress



You should really be a model, voodoo_mary! Looking good!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> me today


 

T!!!! Oh you cut your hair??? Love the colour combination on this dress... black with shocking pink!


----------



## marlo

Again, wore mostly Australian designers with Givenchy shoes and Chanel bag (again, couldn't be bothered changing)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ love it!! ít's to damn cold where I am to wear anything like that... I miss the summer...


----------



## marlo

Thankyou!
I actually prefer winter dressing, but love the summer heat


----------



## Jerevka

OMG, it's been an eternity I havent visited this subforum!
*Everyone's looking STUNNING!!!!!*
*roussel*
You're sooo classy, I love all your outfits!!!
*marlo*
Cute look and soooo summery (contrary to those of us who are dying of cold 
*thavasa*
Cute outfut! I love how you always add smth pink


----------



## stefeilnately

marlo said:


> Again, wore mostly Australian designers with Givenchy shoes and Chanel bag (again, couldn't be bothered changing)


 
Marlo, great outfit! Chic and comfortable!


----------



## Nyria

voodoo_mary said:


> ^ its actually not a necklace. its sewn onto the dress! :


 
Serious?  That's so cool!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## juicyincouture

sowwy if its sideways it wont rotate grrrr!


----------



## juicyincouture

thavasa said:


> me today



 CUTE


----------



## thavasa

*E*~yup! I want to try short hair in winter!
*Jerevka*~Thanks girl! so glad to see you here!
*juicyincouture*~Thank you! I like your plaid blazer with the skirt!

Here's me today


----------



## thavasa

You look like a model with such a stylish outfit!! Love love your shose!



marlo said:


> Again, wore mostly Australian designers with Givenchy shoes and Chanel bag (again, couldn't be bothered changing)


----------



## natmk28

please ignore my extremely over-caffinated face- I just finished writing my last final and have probably had enough coffee/red bull to kill a normal human being- the shirt also actually has really pretty ruffles on it that you definetly can't see from the photo


----------



## bowsnhearts

fashion whore said:


>



Mad shoes!!!


----------



## juicyincouture

thavasa said:


> *E*~yup! I want to try short hair in winter!
> *Jerevka*~Thanks girl! so glad to see you here!
> *juicyincouture*~Thank you! I like your plaid blazer with the skirt!
> 
> Here's me today



you're welcome and thank you! i have not worn that blazer in ages and i figured hey this would look cool today hehe


----------



## voodoo_mary

spy cardigan, taverniti so jeans, pompom scarf from bali, vintage etienne aigner boots, anna sui blouse


----------



## .jourdyn.

voodoo_mary said:


> spy cardigan, taverniti so jeans, pompom scarf from bali, vintage etienne aigner boots, anna sui blouse



Very cute outfit. I especially love the boots & the blouse!


----------



## marlo

Thankyou for the kind words, ladies


----------



## Martina_Italy

roussel said:


> I'm wearing CL Altadamas with BCBG dress and sheer tights for our Holiday party at work




Great classy look!!


----------



## Love Life

My outfit for today...very colorful indeed


----------



## Northergirl

voodoo_mary said:


> spy cardigan, taverniti so jeans, pompom scarf from bali, vintage etienne aigner boots, anna sui blouse


 

I love the blouse!! It looks great on you.


----------



## plain jane doe

Your pic, right side up 



juicyincouture said:


>


----------



## thavasa

me from last night


----------



## natmk28

thavasa- I love that skirt!

voodoomary- that shirt is fantastic.


----------



## KellBellCA

First outfit post!


----------



## Bobble

voodoo_mary - I love the whole outfit-the shirt is gorge!

natmk28- Very nice post exam pics-wish the ruffles showed more.

KellBellCA- Your jacket is cute!  I'm going to look at your blog.

If I missed anyone I'm sorry-you all look Fab!


----------



## juicyincouture

plain jane doe said:


> Your pic, right side up



THANK YOU! You are a darling my computer is acting really funny but u saved the day


----------



## Love Life

* juicyincouture + KellBellCA :* I love the jacket !


----------



## .jourdyn.

*KellBellCA* love the outfit. it is super cute!


----------



## wis3ly

KellBellCA said:


> First outfit post!


 
Classic!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> me from last night


 
Hi T, oh this outfit is so apt for the season! Love the red skirt with the tweed jacket!!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## stefeilnately

here's me today...


----------



## Tyrasha_Monroe

KellBellCA said:


> First outfit post!


 

I love this look can you ID the tops?


----------



## plain jane doe

juicyincouture said:


> THANK YOU! You are a darling my computer is acting really funny but u saved the day



You're welcome


----------



## Creammia

Your dress and the patent chanel are gorgeous!! Love this combo



stefeilnately said:


> here's me today...


----------



## Creammia

Love everything on you....The Jacket..The Fur Collar...Purse and skirt!! 





thavasa said:


> me from last night


----------



## Creammia

Very elegant and classy!! 

QUOTE=KellBellCA;13519125]First outfit post!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Creammia

Cool shoes!! 


QUOTE=fashion whore;13507093]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Creammia

Fabulous Jacket!! 

Love the necklace and those bangles


----------



## sasy

Happy Holidays, everyone!  I wore this on Sat. while running last minute errands for Christmas ...






details, etc. at my blog.


----------



## thavasa

*E*~love your killer shose with Chanel and how the gold tone h/w matches perfectly together, and of course, your dress is stunning 



stefeilnately said:


> here's me today...


----------



## thavasa

*Creammia*~Thanks for your sweet compliments!! 

my outfits from the past weekend


----------



## Love Life

Last weekend...


----------



## Bobble

^ You ladies are wonderful!  Love all the outfits.  Makes me want to put on a skirt/dress.


----------



## schadenfreude

Fashion Whore, I want to know where those black wedge boots a few posts above come from. Killer!

Love Life, why are you pointing at the poor plasticized man's crotch?   Great bag too!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *Creammia*~Thanks for your sweet compliments!!
> 
> my outfits from the past weekend


 
Thanks T! I love both outfits! I have a thing for pale anemic grey too...lol!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Creammia said:


> Your dress and the patent chanel are gorgeous!! Love this combo


 

Thanks Creamia!!

Love Life and Sasy, lovely outfits!!


----------



## KellBellCA

Tyrasha_Monroe said:


> I love this look can you ID the tops?



H&M grey T-shirt
Theory jacket

Thanks for the compliments ladies!


----------



## sasy

Stefeilnately -- Thanks so much!


----------



## stefeilnately

Me again for today...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Velvet Jacket, White Tank, Back Zipper Pants, Peep Toe lace up Givenchy boots.  See more details and photos on my blog =) xoxo


----------



## PurseAddict79

_Sorry, these were taken at work because I'm always rushing out of the house in the morning..._

*Yesterday:*












*Today:*


----------



## chantal1922

Very cute *PA*!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thank you  

I keep looking at the photo of me in the houndstooth dress; I think that dress is too big. I didn't realize how baggy it looked...


----------



## PurseAddict79

This is sooo cute! And you have a beautiful smile 



Love Life said:


> Last weekend...


----------



## thavasa

E~ I like your floral shirt You look so cute!!



stefeilnately said:


> Me again for today...


----------



## thavasa

What a gorgeous winter outfit!! I like both looks! You look so chic in your office!...love your black tweed skirt from the second outfit




PurseAddict79 said:


> _Sorry, these were taken at work because I'm always rushing out of the house in the morning..._
> 
> *Yesterday:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today:*


----------



## natmk28

out to dinner/drinks:


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^love this look, esp the patterened stockings!

Thanks T! 

PurseAddict, the tube dress is so classy!


----------



## wis3ly

natmk28 said:


> out to dinner/drinks:


 
Where is this dress from?? I LOVE!!


----------



## stefeilnately

This is me today...metting my TPF frens for dinner later!


----------



## fashion whore

everyone is looking great, as usual!


----------



## fashion whore

@*schadenfreude* thanks! they are from acne. more details on my xxx!


----------



## marlo

went to the hairdresser (stupid wind ruined my 'do!) and to pick up Xmas food.

such a bad pic of me:






L.A.M.B jacket
supre tank
Bettina Liano shorts
Nine West wedges
Marc Jacobs bag

more info on my blog!


----------



## brokeshopper

wis3ly said:


> Where is this dress from?? I LOVE!!



I agree!! Love this dress!! Where can I find it, or more like it?


----------



## PurseAddict79

Here I am today. Kinda plain...


----------



## natmk28

brokeshopper said:


> I agree!! Love this dress!! Where can I find it, or more like it?



its from anthropologie, but unfortunately was on sale over a month ago and is now sold out online and as far as I know in stores- maybe ebay?


----------



## Nyria

marlo said:


> went to the hairdresser (stupid wind ruined my 'do!) and to pick up Xmas food.
> 
> such a bad pic of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A.M.B jacket
> supre tank
> Bettina Liano shorts
> Nine West wedges
> Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> more info on my blog!


 

Good God girl - are you a model?  Can't tell how tall you are here but you sure look long and some of your pics are like - wow!


----------



## Nyria

PurseAddict79 said:


> _Sorry, these were taken at work because I'm always rushing out of the house in the morning..._
> 
> *Yesterday:*


 

I LURV this --- such a juxtaposition!  (had to look up how to spell that properly LOL)  

Is it all together or did you put the dress shirt under the dress?


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Hehe thank you. I put the shirt under the dress


----------



## marlo

Nyria said:


> Good God girl - are you a model? Can't tell how tall you are here but you sure look long and some of your pics are like - wow!


 
No, not a model!
I'm 5'10"


----------



## donmi

Happy holidays ladies!!
Here's my lil' contribution:
-Balmain Leather Jacket
-AA dress
-Hermes Belt
-Christian Louboutin studded boots
-Orange Birkin togo 35

I've already put on A LOT of holiday weight..opps! lol


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ You look rockin! So jealous of your CL's!


----------



## natmk28

what I wore whilst finishing up holiday shopping:


----------



## Nyria

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Hehe thank you. I put the shirt under the dress


 
That's so cool - I must try that!  I've seen it with ****rs but not with dresses


----------



## Nyria

marlo said:


> No, not a model!
> I'm 5'10"


 
Well dang girl - get yo-self an agent!


----------



## bextasy

Going out to dinner...

Black J brand jeans
omgirl top
Chanel shoes


----------



## PurseAddict79

Nyria said:


> That's so cool - I must try that! I've seen it with ****rs but not with dresses


 
I always do it with strapless dresses at work.


----------



## Nyria

bextasy said:


> Going out to dinner...
> 
> Black J brand jeans
> omgirl top
> Chanel shoes


 

Isn't it snowy and cold in NY?  How are you wearing flip flops?


----------



## shalomjude

donmi said:


> Happy holidays ladies!!
> Here's my lil' contribution:
> -Balmain Leather Jacket
> -AA dress
> -Hermes Belt
> -Christian Louboutin studded boots
> -Orange Birkin togo 35
> 
> I've already put on A LOT of holiday weight..opps! lol



I LOVE your look...Happy holidays


----------



## seaotta

please ignore the mess behind me, traveling & shopping=mess


----------



## thavasa

I like your blouse and the color combo...so chic!!



natmk28 said:


> what I wore whilst finishing up holiday shopping:


----------



## thavasa

E~What a killer outfit!! this one is the winner!! hope you're enjoying your holidays!!



stefeilnately said:


> This is me today...metting my TPF frens for dinner later!


----------



## thavasa

Happy Holidays everyone!! Wish you all have a joyful Xmas!!


----------



## seaotta

I love this



thavasa said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!! Wish you all have a joyful Xmas!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!! Wish you all have a joyful Xmas!!


 
Thanks T!!! I love the pink dress!!! Also from Japan?

Blessed Christmas to you and yr family!!


----------



## bextasy

Nyria said:


> Isn't it snowy and cold in NY?  How are you wearing flip flops?



I am in florida on vacation!!!


----------



## Nyria

^^ Oh lol - I thought maybe you had a secret trick that those of us in snowy weather could use


----------



## PurseAddict79

Today... (its casual day, and off at noon. Yipee!)





*
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous outfits ladies!


----------



## lilflobowl

Merry Christmas everyone!

With my family (I've snowflaked their faces to protect their identities)


----------



## meganfm

donmi said:


> Happy holidays ladies!!
> Here's my lil' contribution:
> -Balmain Leather Jacket
> -AA dress
> -Hermes Belt
> -Christian Louboutin studded boots
> -Orange Birkin togo 35
> 
> I've already put on A LOT of holiday weight..opps! lol



Donmi you live in Vancouver???  I wish I saw more stylish people like you walking around!  Your outfit is amazing!


----------



## bowsnhearts

*Donmi*, the Balmain jacket is amazing!
*lilflobowl*, I love your pants!!!
*PurseAddict79*, lovely sweater!
*Dee*, very casual and lovely!
*thavasa*, lovely dress and colour!


----------



## Felle1984

*My Xmas lunch casual outfit*













Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## thavasa

^^ such a casual chic and also classy look!!

me these 2 days


----------



## thavasa

*seaotta*~ Thank you! I'm flattered!!
*bowsnhearts*~ Thanks girl! hope you're enjoy your holidays


----------



## heartfelt

merry christmas, everyone!

off to dinner with the fam and to watch up in the air!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## Love Life

*EVERYONE* looks great !!
_Merry X'mas by the way... _


----------



## Love Life

On a recent trip to KL...


----------



## stefeilnately

Lovely ladies!

Felle, love that top!

Here's my post Christmas shopping outfit..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

More photos and outfit details on my blog. Happy Holidays! xoxo


----------



## Jeannam2008

I love everyone's outfits & style!!! 
This is my inspiration thread. I come to when I don't know what to wear =)

This is from almost a month back, for my Birthday. Simple
The picture quality really sucks!!! Sorry.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^happy belated bday! you look lovely!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Felle1984 said:


> *My Xmas lunch casual outfit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



very cute and i love your bracelet!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Jeannam2008 said:


> I love everyone's outfits & style!!!
> This is my inspiration thread. I come to when I don't know what to wear =)
> 
> This is from almost a month back, for my Birthday. Simple
> The picture quality really sucks!!! Sorry.



*Jeannam2008*, simple but sharp outfit!!! And i love the shoes in your signature, who or what label are they by?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And these are my outfits for the last 3 days:

Christmas eve dinner with the family:






Christmas day BBQ at a friend's 






Christmas boxing day


----------



## louigirlxo

Well heres my first post. I suck at  taking pictures, so heres my neclace f21, and my burberry jkt and skirt with  a lucky cowl neck sweater top.


----------



## pchan2802

Here was me on X'mas Eve.


----------



## lliloveit

Jeannam2008 said:


> I love everyone's outfits & style!!!
> This is my inspiration thread. I come to when I don't know what to wear =)
> 
> This is from almost a month back, for my Birthday. Simple
> The picture quality really sucks!!! Sorry.



Your dog is soo cute!!
He/she is like "wha..." ha ha ha
Your outfit's cute!


----------



## Love Life

Happy Belated B'day *Jeannam2008 ! *
You looked great and you have a beautiful smile !


----------



## Jeannam2008

Brasilian_Babe said:


> *Jeannam2008*, simple but sharp outfit!!! And i love the shoes in your signature, who or what label are they by?




I really have no idea  I just found the picture and made it into a banner. I wonder the same thing though. They are really cute shoes. lol.


----------



## Love Life




----------



## schadenfreude

^^^ Love that entire outfit! Now you have to ID the tops...


----------



## Mia Bella

^^ Agreed! I love the layering. That top piece especially.


----------



## natmk28

post christmas dinner (excuse the ridiculous face, I was apparently really excited about my candy cane)


----------



## luckyblonde3295

pchan2802 said:


> Here was me on X'mas Eve.


 
This is such a cool Christmas tree, love the masks!


----------



## Love Life

Last weekend....


----------



## Love Life

schadenfreude said:


> ^^^ Love that entire outfit! Now you have to ID the tops...


 
Thks *schadenfreude & Mia Bella, *got the top from some random shop in KL. Cost only $8*....*


----------



## voodoo_mary

merry christmas everyone!







asymmetrical dress, red cardigan from abyzz
shoes pedder red, bag gustto


----------



## natmk28

love life- I love the bib/collar on that top!

voodoo mary- that dress paired with the green shoes is fantastic.


----------



## sara.p

a week and a half ago.


----------



## sara.p

ps i wore this out at night. not broad daylight haha.


----------



## Jerevka

Everyone's looking gorgeous!!!

Here's me today


----------



## Martina_Italy

Jerevka said:


> Everyone's looking gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here's me today





Great outfit, I like it a lot!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

stefeilnately said:


>




I have the same t-shirt!! But I haven't had the chance to use it, it's too cold here, I'll have to wait until next summer.. Anyway, you're inspiring me!!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## PurseAddict79

fashion whore said:


>


 

So hot...


----------



## thavasa

*Jerevka*~love your outfit from head to toe! the gold necklace with your GGH bal is stunning!! and I also like how you layered your dress!!
*E*~you look so cute and chic in that red skirt! it's so nice to have warm weather in X'mas!
*fashion whore *~ what a red hot holiday dress!! I like how you wear it with a edgy look!


----------



## louigirlxo

Great  outfits everyone!

Mine for today.








and I wore a pair of red wedges.

I found the vest at "Good will", it's a Christian Dior vest. Im really loving the vintage finds.


----------



## stefeilnately

Martina_Italy said:


> I have the same t-shirt!! But I haven't had the chance to use it, it's too cold here, I'll have to wait until next summer.. Anyway, you're inspiring me!!


 
Martina, this Tee is one of my fav buys! I am glad you have it too


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *Jerevka*~love your outfit from head to toe! the gold necklace with your GGH bal is stunning!! and I also like how you layered your dress!!
> *E*~you look so cute and chic in that red skirt! it's so nice to have warm weather in X'mas!
> *fashion whore *~ what a red hot holiday dress!! I like how you wear it with a edgy look!


 
Is this your first outfit shot in jeans?? You look so young and chic!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Jerevka said:


> Everyone's looking gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here's me today


 
Lovely outfit with the B bag!


----------



## Nyria

I teach drama at a high school -- on the last day of school before Xmas break I decided to wear a 'happy festivus' shirt that I made - but when I got to school I realized the paint was still wet and the smell was giving me a headache.
So I took the Santa costume from my classroom and spiced it up


----------



## thithi

jerevka, i love that necklace!!!


----------



## bowsnhearts

*Jerevka*, I love your necklace, bag and shoes!
*dee*, the red dress really shows off your slim figure.
*thavasa*, I really love the blazer and boots!


----------



## flashy.stems

*thavasa*, where is your blazer from? you look great!


----------



## donmi

Meganfm: sweetie yes I am in Vancouver! glad that you like my outfit

Here's me tonight:





Happy holidays to you all


----------



## PurseAddict79

Here's me today. Wearing my OTK boots, but you can't really see them in the picture =(


----------



## thavasa

*E*~Thank you! I actually wear jeans half of the time!
*bowsnhearts*~Thanks for your complimnts as always!
*flashy.stems*~Thank you! I got the blazer from a local shop in Taiwan!


----------



## heartfelt

me today!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *E*~Thank you! I actually wear jeans half of the time!
> *bowsnhearts*~Thanks for your complimnts as always!
> *flashy.stems*~Thank you! I got the blazer from a local shop in Taiwan!


 
I love this too! T, you are one stylish lady!!


----------



## stefeilnately

heartfelt said:


> me today!


 

is that jacket Zara?? HOT!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

here's me today..


----------



## i.heart.bags

Jerevka said:


> Everyone's looking gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here's me today



love the necklace!!!


----------



## i.heart.bags

heartfelt said:


> me today!



love the jacket!


----------



## sunnibunni

stefeilnately said:


> Lovely ladies!
> 
> Felle, love that top!
> 
> Here's my post Christmas shopping outfit..



holy crap i LOVE your t-shirt. where did you get it? i wanted those chanel sunnies so bad.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^ bought it here:

http://dannyrobertsartstore.blogspot.com/

Not sure if still available...HTHS!!


----------



## Love Life

*Jerevka* : I've got a similiar top , but in black. Nice !


----------



## Love Life

Here's me ....Same pants , 3 different tops. 

A lil demure look ...I guess...haha




Very casual , with sandals , gone shopping. Comfort comes 1st !





My son told me to pose like that !


----------



## i.heart.bags

My 1st post here! Outfit for date day with the bf! 
(wasn't able to get my black boots in the pic! )

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Love Life

*i.heart.bags :* I love your coat and I LVoe your bag even more.


----------



## msmomolove

sofakingsweet said:


> just wanted to show you guys the adorable hoody i wore today. =)



OMG ( : soo cute i LOVE HK


----------



## msmomolove

thavasa said:


> *E*~Thank you! I actually wear jeans half of the time!
> *bowsnhearts*~Thanks for your complimnts as always!
> *flashy.stems*~Thank you! I got the blazer from a local shop in Taiwan!



gorgeous ! i love your outfit [especially the scarf!!]


----------



## candyshop19

Tonight....cinema!!!

Shirt: Stradivarius
Jeans: Sisley
Shoes: Melissa Lady Dragon by Vivienne Westwood


----------



## annemerrick

Love the shoes^^^^!!!!!

I could use a litle bit of feedback on my outift, please!  I just bought these jeans and LOVE them....but fear they are not age appropriate.  I am 36.  I would probably be wearing them out a night very simply (as pictured) or with a white t-shirt and killer shoes.  Let me know what you think.....


----------



## candyshop19

@*annemerrick*: IMHO, this outfit is fantastic and I don't think that the age is a problem. You look so gorgeous!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you candyshop!  Makes me feel better!!


----------



## -Annette-

Been through almost this entire thread now and all of u are amazing! Thavasa, I love you lol.. keep it up 

Hi


----------



## natmk28

what Im wearing to go vintage shopping for the first time ever. (super excited)


----------



## annemerrick

Have fun shopping!!!  I adore vintage clothes....and think it is the BEST way to shop!


----------



## PANda_USC

*heartfelt*, I love the dress and the accessories for your outfit posted 12/25. Where did you get the dress?!?!


----------



## PANda_USC

*i.heart.bags*, omg..I am in love with your dog!!


----------



## Nyria

Apparently I am the only one who fins my Santa outfit funny LOL


----------



## missbanff

Nyria said:


> I teach drama at a high school -- on the last day of school before Xmas break I decided to wear a 'happy festivus' shirt that I made - but when I got to school I realized the paint was still wet and the smell was giving me a headache.
> So I took the Santa costume from my classroom and spiced it up


 
I think it's funny. (in a cute way, of course)


----------



## Prada_Princess

NatMK - love your vest, enjoy the vintage shopping


----------



## lawchick

annemerrick said:


> Love the shoes^^^^!!!!!
> 
> I could use a litle bit of feedback on my outift, please!  I just bought these jeans and LOVE them....but fear they are not age appropriate.  I am 36.  I would probably be wearing them out a night very simply (as pictured) or with a white t-shirt and killer shoes.  Let me know what you think.....



You look great!!!!  That is a hot outfit.  I love the jeans.  Who makes them?  I have been obsessed lately with off the shoulder sweaters with a simple Kain tank layered underneath and skinny jeans.  I'm 34 if that helps.  I think you look great and that is what matters, not a number.  36 is NOT too old.


----------



## sunnibunni

stefeilnately said:


> ^^^ bought it here:
> 
> http://dannyrobertsartstore.blogspot.com/
> 
> Not sure if still available...HTHS!!



thanks so much *stefeilnately*! just ordered it. can't wait!


----------



## fashion whore

@*annemerrick * those jeans are hot! keep!


----------



## schadenfreude

Yeah... I agree, *annemerrick*!! Love the jeans, and I'm 33. Where did you find them? I kind of want to replicate the whole outfit!


----------



## Nyria

missbanff said:


> I think it's funny. (in a cute way, of course)


 
YOU don't count because you're my friend LOL.

I just thought it would be a funny addition to this thread but now I'm like - yikes, apparently I'm just a doofus in a Santa outfit LOL.


----------



## stefeilnately

Nyria said:


> I teach drama at a high school -- on the last day of school before Xmas break I decided to wear a 'happy festivus' shirt that I made - but when I got to school I realized the paint was still wet and the smell was giving me a headache.
> So I took the Santa costume from my classroom and spiced it up


 
I wishe i had a fun teacher like you when i was in high school! Happy New Yr!!


----------



## stefeilnately

annemerrick said:


> Love the shoes^^^^!!!!!
> 
> I could use a litle bit of feedback on my outift, please! I just bought these jeans and LOVE them....but fear they are not age appropriate. I am 36. I would probably be wearing them out a night very simply (as pictured) or with a white t-shirt and killer shoes. Let me know what you think.....


 

Love the jeans on you!  And those shoes....


----------



## stefeilnately

sunnibunni said:


> thanks so much *stefeilnately*! just ordered it. can't wait!


 

no prob... Happy New Yr!


----------



## annemerrick

schadenfreude said:


> Yeah... I agree, *annemerrick*!! Love the jeans, and I'm 33. Where did you find them? I kind of want to replicate the whole outfit!


 
I am so cheesy....they came from Dot's Fashions....I was taking my son to GameStop and stepped in to kill time.  They were $19.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, I forgot to post that I think the outfit is super cute.  I will see you soon.


----------



## thavasa

Nyria said:


> YOU don't count because you're my friend LOL.
> 
> I just thought it would be a funny addition to this thread but now I'm like - yikes, apparently I'm just a doofus in a Santa outfit LOL.


 
You are one beautiful santa, not a doofus at all!


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> here's me today..


 
E~I love this one, such a runway look...are you always this stylish at work?!


----------



## thavasa

msmomolove~ Thank you!
Annette~Thanks a lot! you made me  I like your edgy look!

me today


----------



## annemerrick

Oh....and BTW...thank you all so much for the reinforcement!!!  I will feel confident when I wear these jeans!!  

Everyone looks beautiful....I adore the tights/leg warmer combos!


----------



## voodoo_mary

belt, top, pants- abyzz
bag- gustto


----------



## annemerrick

^^^That belt is unbelievably cool!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> msmomolove~ Thank you!
> Annette~Thanks a lot! you made me  I like your edgy look!
> 
> me today


 
Thanks my sweet fren! Only when I have to go out for meeting do i dress up a little more...lol

This outfit is sooo cute! It must be very cold where you are!


----------



## wingit

Everyone, here was my outfit on the 27th (yes, I got married!)


----------



## wis3ly

wingit said:


> everyone, here was my outfit on the 27th (yes, i got married!)


 

awwwww..you look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Samia

wingit said:


> Everyone, here was my outfit on the 27th (yes, I got married!)


 
Congrats! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Love Life

*wingit :* Congrats , you looked radiant !
*voodoo_mary* : I love the details of your pants ! Very edgy !


----------



## HauteMama

wingit: Congratulations! You looked absolutely beautiful!


----------



## natmk28

wingit- congrats, you look stunning 

fashionwhore- love the color/pattern of the tights with the rest of the outfit.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Wingit: COngrats, you look beautiful!

My hair and makeup for new years:


----------



## LondonElle

Pretty Casual.


----------



## annemerrick

Wingit.....COngratultions....one of the most important outfits you will ever wear!


----------



## sunnibunni

voodoo_mary said:


>



LOVE that top. and your bag.


----------



## Nyria

wingit said:


> Everyone, here was my outfit on the 27th (yes, I got married!)


 
WOW - STUNNING!!!  And - you got married on my birthday - YAY


----------



## Nyria

stefeilnately said:


> I wishe i had a fun teacher like you when i was in high school! Happy New Yr!!


 
Thanks for making me feel a little less lame


----------



## RedSoles74

wingit said:


> Everyone, here was my outfit on the 27th (yes, I got married!)





You look soooooo pretty! happy new years,linda


----------



## RedSoles74

*voodoo mary 
your belt is incredibly fun to dress up anything. is so cool*.


----------



## stefeilnately

wingit said:


> Everyone, here was my outfit on the 27th (yes, I got married!)


 

Congrats! Lovely gown and happy new yr!!


----------



## Love Life

_Happy New Year everyone !!_ 
Here's me , on the massive New Year's Eve party

My son sprayed me with foam !


----------



## bowsnhearts

Congrates *wingit*!!! You look really lovely!

*LondonElle*, you look really good! Kinda like a celebrity off duty!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Love Life said:


> _Happy New Year everyone !!_



OMGOSH. TOO Cute! Love the look on your son's face!


----------



## JuneHawk

This was me yesterday just about to go run some quick errands.


----------



## LondonElle

*bowsnhearts* Thank you! 


New Years Eve.




>


----------



## fashion whore

happy new year everyone!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Shopping Trip Outfit Photos.  I ended up wearing my Fendi studded ankle boots, a fringe skirt, and cashmere turtleneck.  I left with a new pair of Gucci peep toe ankle boots thanks to the boyfriend.  See more on my blog! Everyone is looking fabulous.  Happy New Year! xoxo


----------



## HauteMama

My outfit for NYE:





And this is my outfit for brunch today (New Year's Day):


----------



## shockboogie

Chanel RTW grey wool trousers with silk Rag and Bone tuxedo shirt and my Hermes belt.


----------



## shockboogie

My outfit while running errands and no makeup:






Chanel J12 with diamond markers, Dr. Martens 20 hole, YSL Muse black with GHW, Splendid dress, and scarf from UO.


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> Chanel RTW grey wool trousers with silk Rag and Bone tuxedo shirt and my Hermes belt.



Shock I love this one a lot!  Finally saw modeling pic of your H belt


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Fashion Whore: You look wonderful! Happy New Years!


----------



## natmk28

a couple days ago:





and nye: (sorry for the silly college-esque beer pong photo, it was the closest one I had to full length from the evening)


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Love Life said:


> Last weekend....



i love your leggings.. where are they from ?


----------



## icecreamom

NYE!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me with my aunt at my cousin's wedding...


----------



## stefeilnately

HauteMama said:


> My outfit for NYE:
> 
> 
> And this is my outfit for brunch today (New Year's Day):


 
Such a cute skirt!!


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> Shock I love this one a lot!  Finally saw modeling pic of your H belt



Haha! Thanks *Roussel*! I've been wearing my H belt a lot lately but since I'm usually in a hurry, I never get to take outfit photos as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Love Life

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> i love your leggings.. where are they from ?


 

Got it from *Topshop*


----------



## wingit

Thank you so much, *wis3ly, Samia, Love Life, HauteMama, natmk28, caroulemapoulen, annemerrick, Nyria, Knowbags74, stefeilnately* and *bowsnhearts*! I am very happy.


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

My first post on TPF : ) been lurking for a while in the Chanel & Marc Jacobs forums. I'm just starting to build a handbag collection (too embarassingly small now to share) so I figured I'll start here.

Jacket: Theory "Gratian" Blazer in Lecture fabric
Skirt: Theory "Joanie" Skirt
Blouse: Banana Republic Monogram silk drape tank
Pin: J.Crew floral hair elastic which I turned into a pin
Shoes: Aldo Arnoloa satin pumps

I'm very petite (under 5 foot) so it's hard to find nice clothes that work for professional wear. I heart Theory!!

Hunting for a small Chanel gray flap which would be perfect with this outfit.


----------



## kelbell35

^^^ Love the outfit, everything fits you perfectly... and I adore the floral "pin" accent!


----------



## ruxx

*PetiteAsianGirl*, you are so pretty! And the outfit looks perfect for work.


----------



## kelbell35

shockboogie said:


> Chanel RTW grey wool trousers with silk Rag and Bone tuxedo shirt and my Hermes belt.




Ooooh, shockboogie, I love all of your outfits, especially this one... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## thavasa

E~You look so pretty in both outfits! what a lovely photos!




stefeilnately said:


> Here's me with my aunt at my cousin's wedding...


----------



## shockboogie

kelbell35 said:


> Ooooh, shockboogie, I love all of your outfits, especially this one... absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you kelbell35


----------



## thavasa

Big Congrats on getting married! You're so beautiful! Love your gown!



wingit said:


> Everyone, here was my outfit on the 27th (yes, I got married!)


----------



## shockboogie

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> My first post on TPF : ) been lurking for a while in the Chanel & Marc Jacobs forums. I'm just starting to build a handbag collection (too embarassingly small now to share) so I figured I'll start here.
> 
> Jacket: Theory "Gratian" Blazer in Lecture fabric
> Skirt: Theory "Joanie" Skirt
> Blouse: Banana Republic Monogram silk drape tank
> Pin: J.Crew floral hair elastic which I turned into a pin
> Shoes: Aldo Arnoloa satin pumps
> 
> I'm very petite (under 5 foot) so it's hard to find nice clothes that work for professional wear. I heart Theory!!
> 
> Hunting for a small Chanel gray flap which would be perfect with this outfit.



Congrats on your first post, *PetiteAsianGirl*. You look lovely in your outfit. I love Theory!


----------



## thavasa

Some of my outfits during New Years last week


----------



## Prada_Princess

PetiteAsian - you are stunning and the outdfit works so well on you;
thavasa - love your lil fur top


----------



## Perfect Day

Hautamam - love you skirt


----------



## Dew Drops

thavasa said:


> Big Congrats on getting married! You're so beautiful! Love your gown!




Congratulations thavasa, you look stunning!! LOVE your dress.


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> Some of my outfits during New Years last week


 

Thanks T!!! Hey, you know I love the fuchsia coat!!! That colour is so pretty


----------



## stefeilnately

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> My first post on TPF : ) been lurking for a while in the Chanel & Marc Jacobs forums. I'm just starting to build a handbag collection (too embarassingly small now to share) so I figured I'll start here.
> 
> Jacket: Theory "Gratian" Blazer in Lecture fabric
> Skirt: Theory "Joanie" Skirt
> Blouse: Banana Republic Monogram silk drape tank
> Pin: J.Crew floral hair elastic which I turned into a pin
> Shoes: Aldo Arnoloa satin pumps
> 
> I'm very petite (under 5 foot) so it's hard to find nice clothes that work for professional wear. I heart Theory!!
> 
> Hunting for a small Chanel gray flap which would be perfect with this outfit.


 
Welcome to the world of Chanel!!! You loook great!


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

Thanks Kelbell35, ruxx, shockboogie (LOVE the gray Chanel trousers), prada_princess, and stefeilnately! 

Thavasa- lovely colored coat! I've been looking for one in such a color.


----------



## bowsnhearts

*thavasa*, I love your coat! Your entire outfit as usual. You are like my style icon.


----------



## bowsnhearts

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> My first post on TPF : ) been lurking for a while in the Chanel & Marc Jacobs forums. I'm just starting to build a handbag collection (too embarassingly small now to share) so I figured I'll start here.
> 
> Jacket: Theory "Gratian" Blazer in Lecture fabric
> Skirt: Theory "Joanie" Skirt
> Blouse: Banana Republic Monogram silk drape tank
> Pin: J.Crew floral hair elastic which I turned into a pin
> Shoes: Aldo Arnoloa satin pumps
> 
> I'm very petite (under 5 foot) so it's hard to find nice clothes that work for professional wear. I heart Theory!!
> 
> Hunting for a small Chanel gray flap which would be perfect with this outfit.



You look really good here! You look like one of those models in the Japanese magazines that I subscribed to monthly. Amazing cheekbones.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Here's me today:

Target Go International Skirt
Express sweater
Steve Madden Blondee otk black suede boots


----------



## roussel

For work today
Trina Turk dress
Rodarte for Target lace cardigan
Black tights
Dries Van Noten booties


----------



## natmk28

last night:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Boho look! See more on my blog =) xoxo


----------



## JuneHawk

This was taken early this morning before I left for class.  First day of the semester....blah.


----------



## PurseAddict79

natmk28 said:


> last night:


 
I seriously love everything you wear. What brand are your leggings? They look quite thick and warm.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^You are too cute *June!*


----------



## vlore

*Everyone is looking fantastic!!!!* Such beautiful ladies in tPF!!!


----------



## natmk28

purseaddict- thanks!! as for the tights- they are from f21 last year, but I think they have some similar stuff out now as well.


----------



## shockboogie

What I wore out to brunch with the hubby: *sorry no make-up on!











Faux fur vest from Nordies, black cowl neck sweater dress with bell sleeves from Anthropologie, Frye boots, Wolford tights, black wool lined leather gloves from Saks, Roberto Cavalli sunglasses, and my Chanel 10C Red M/L flap with SHW.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^looking very good, even without makeup!


----------



## stefeilnately

JuneHawk said:


> This was taken early this morning before I left for class. First day of the semester....blah.


 
Sunshine girl!!! Love this pic!


----------



## shockboogie

stefeilnately said:


> ^^^looking very good, even without makeup!



Why thank you, *stefeilanately*!


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

bowsnhearts said:


> You look really good here! You look like one of those models in the Japanese magazines that I subscribed to monthly. Amazing cheekbones.




buahah - that's the first and last time I'll get that compliment! You're too kind ... no natural cheekbones, however good old Bare Escentuals warmth does wonders.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank  you!


----------



## kcf68

PurseAddict79 said:


> I seriously love everything you wear. What brand are your leggings? They look quite thick and warm.


 
Me too! Very nice...


----------



## stefeilnately

here's me today..


----------



## lovebeibei

shockboogie said:


> What I wore out to brunch with the hubby: *sorry no make-up on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faux fur vest from Nordies, black cowl neck sweater dress with bell sleeves from Anthropologie, Frye boots, Wolford tights, black wool lined leather gloves from Saks, Roberto Cavalli sunglasses, and my Chanel 10C Red M/L flap with SHW.



shockboogie, would you mind telling me how tall you are? i want to get my first classic flap, and am trying to decide between m/l and jumbo. i'm just hoping for a modeling size reference


----------



## Love Life

Last weekend...at the Zoo


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing!!



shockboogie said:


> What I wore out to brunch with the hubby: *sorry no make-up on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faux fur vest from Nordies, black cowl neck sweater dress with bell sleeves from Anthropologie, Frye boots, Wolford tights, black wool lined leather gloves from Saks, Roberto Cavalli sunglasses, and my Chanel 10C Red M/L flap with SHW.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love Life said:


> Last weekend...at the Zoo


Fun pics!


----------



## natmk28

kcf68 said:


> Me too! Very nice...



thanks kcf68


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Much more detailed photos in larger sizes on my blog =) Balmain fringe boots and layered tops. Everyone is so beautiful in this thread! xoox


----------



## PurseAddict79

Here's me today... sorry about the military pose. Not sure what that's about


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Me likey that skirt!


----------



## shockboogie

lovebeibei said:


> shockboogie, would you mind telling me how tall you are? i want to get my first classic flap, and am trying to decide between m/l and jumbo. i'm just hoping for a modeling size reference



Hi *lovebeibei*! I'm 5'6 flat. 

As for your first classic flap, I would go with a black jumbo with GHW  That was my first Chanel and it has been the most used one too!


----------



## shockboogie

dreamdoll said:


> You look amazing!!




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Me likey that skirt!


 
Thank you  I got it at Express at the end of the summer for like $20. I love it!


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> here's me today..


 
E~I love your blazer with the pink top!! such classy look!


----------



## thavasa

PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today... sorry about the military pose. Not sure what that's about


 
I like your skirt and the pink +light grey combo...so pretty!


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## roussel

thavasa i love all your outfits! i mean all!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> E~I love your blazer with the pink top!! such classy look!


 

Thanks T! I have left you comments at Chanel. Simply gorgy!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today... sorry about the military pose. Not sure what that's about


 

Love the colour combinaton!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## stefeilnately

^^^The B Bag looks so yummy! Very rocker-chic!


----------



## stefeilnately

here's me today..


----------



## nessahhh

Outfit for school today (ugh haha)


----------



## Bobble

stefeilnately said:


> here's me today..



I lovvvveee everything about this!  And I don't event like yellow-but I will be copying this exact outfit for a daily outing!  It's just too good, I love the stylish simplicity.  Kudos!


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^thanks for yr lovely comments, Bobble!


----------



## purses & pugs

OMG, I cannot believe that I haven't seen this thread until now! Love your outfits girls!!! So fun to watch the pics and get inspired


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone for the compliments...

Here's me today. Its a little cold here in California this morning






(sorry, had to tweak the brightness and contrast a bit)


----------



## PurseAddict79

*stefeilnately* and *thavasa* your outfits are always pure perfection!


----------



## Stephanie***

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Much more detailed photos in larger sizes on my blog =) Balmain fringe boots and layered tops. Everyone is so beautiful in this thread! xoox


 
That's so stylish! Are you a model?


----------



## initialed

*stefeilnately* - Thanks!


----------



## wingit

thavasa said:


> Big Congrats on getting married! You're so beautiful! Love your gown!



Thank you lots, *thavasa*! Hope you are having a great new year.


----------



## k*d

With & without coat.


----------



## Bobble

^The Alaia Coat


----------



## PurseAddict79

k*d said:


> With & without coat.


 
OMG that coat. Love love love!


----------



## lizz

Gap sweater, Old Navy white tank, Charlotte Russe necklace, white leggings, Victoria's Secret boots, Bal black part-time


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> here's me today..


 
E~Such a spring look!! I love the bright yellow, and the blouse is really beautiful, where's it from?!


----------



## thavasa

*k*d*~ enlarge for you, so everyone can see how stunning this coat is! I also love your boots!!


----------



## thavasa

*roussel*~Thank you so much!! I'm so flattered!!
*PurseAddict79*~Thank you! I always like your office chic style!
*wingit*~ You're welcome and happy new year to you too girl!!


----------



## essential

k*d - I LOVEEE your coat... Stunning!


----------



## shockboogie

That coat is just stunning!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments...
> 
> Here's me today. Its a little cold here in California this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry, had to tweak the brightness and contrast a bit)


 
You look really nice with bold colours!


----------



## stefeilnately

k*d said:


> With & without coat.


 
That coat is PERFECTION!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> E~Such a spring look!! I love the bright yellow, and the blouse is really beautiful, where's it from?!


 


Purseaddict, thankyou!!

Lizz, love the colour of the coat!

T, thanks for yr sweet compliment! I got it some time back from a local store...


----------



## voodoo_mary

alldressedup gillet, wesc t-shirt, habitual jeans, pour la victoire booties, balenciaga day bag, abyzz belt








dress by nicholas, cardi from POA, shoes by pour la victoire, vintage necklace, rm bag








phillip lim denim and silk tube dress, vintage necklace, balenciaga shoes, vintage bag


----------



## voodoo_mary

trina turk top, dr denim shorts, rafe shoes


----------



## k*d

Thank you for the kind words, Bobble, PurseAddict79, thavasa, essential, shockboogie, and stefeilnately!  

voodoo_mary:  I love your outfits!  Such nice splashes of color.


----------



## la miss

Another  for the coat. It's gorgeous!




thavasa said:


> *k*d*~ enlarge for you, so everyone can see how stunning this coat is! I also love your boots!!


----------



## sasy

k*d -- That is one of the most beautiful coats I've seen ever!


----------



## sasy

details & more at my blog.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^love the leggings!


----------



## stefeilnately

voodoo_mary said:


> alldressedup gillet, wesc t-shirt, habitual jeans, pour la victoire booties, balenciaga day bag, abyzz belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress by nicholas, cardi from POA, shoes by pour la victoire, vintage necklace, rm bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phillip lim denim and silk tube dress, vintage necklace, balenciaga shoes, vintage bag


 
Looking very chic!!


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much, Stefeilnately!


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## k*d

Thanks la miss!

sasy:  That skirt!  Those shoes!  The tights!  And let's not forget the top...  

PHENOMENON:  That's the perfect casual outfit.


----------



## JuneHawk

k*d said:


> With & without coat.



That coat!  Be still, my heart!


----------



## natmk28

k*d - I love that coat, too pretty!!

voodoomary- I really like that trina turk top- do you know if its currently out?


----------



## Stephanie***

*thavasa* - Wow! What a coat! 

*voodoo_mary*  - 1. No more to say as perfect! 2. + 3. + 5. very nice! 4. Gorgeous!!!

*sasy* - Wow! what a pair of shoes!! Who are they by?

*PHENOMENON* - what a stylish outfit! I am very impressed of some girls and their styles! Like you 

*natmk28* - Very nice!


----------



## thavasa

^^^The coat is from *k*d*...Wish I had one though!!
*PHENOMENON*~ really like your casual yet stylish outfit...you wear the jean and scarf sooo well!!

me today!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Love!

I use to be so anti shorts w/ tights, but the more I see looks like this, the more I love it.

Someday I will be confident enough to try it. But my thunder thighs will probably protest.

You ladies here are sooo inspirational! I love you all!!!


----------



## k*d

Thanks JuneHawk, natmk28, and Stephanie***!  

thavasa - Thanks for enlarging the photo!  Is that a metallic reissue I spy?


----------



## isabellam

k*d said:


> With & without coat.



Who makes that gorgeous coat???


----------



## sasy

Thanks k*d and Stephanie!
















Brands, more pics, etc. are are my blog.


----------



## naturale

Wore to a party last weekend


----------



## Bobble

isabellam said:


> Who makes that gorgeous coat???



It's by Alaia.


----------



## stefeilnately

sasy said:


> Thanks k*d and Stephanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brands, more pics, etc. are are my blog.


 

Wow...hot shoes!


----------



## stefeilnately

natmk28 said:


> k*d - I love that coat, too pretty!!
> 
> voodoomary- I really like that trina turk top- do you know if its currently out?


 
This is simple, comfortable and classy! Love it!


----------



## stefeilnately

Me today..


----------



## PHENOMENON

k*d said:


> PHENOMENON:  That's the perfect casual outfit.





Stephanie*** said:


> *PHENOMENON* - what a stylish outfit! I am very impressed of some girls and their styles! Like you





thavasa said:


> *PHENOMENON*~ really like your casual yet stylish outfit...you wear the jean and scarf sooo well!!



aww thanks so much girls, you make me blush :shame:


----------



## kcf68

natmk28 said:


> k*d - I love that coat, too pretty!!
> 
> voodoomary- I really like that trina turk top- do you know if its currently out?


 I love your style and your blog.... I'm going to copy your style but since you don't know me so you won't think I'm a copy stalker...


----------



## k*d

isabellam:  Bobble is correct.  It's by Alaia.

sasy:  You really know how to accessorize!

naturale:  Hot damn!  The men must've been swarming like flies!

Going for drinks downtown tonight; will change into this later.  Silence & Noise bustier, Shipley & Halmos pencil skirt, CL studded Pigalles, Forever21 belt, Cathy Waterman fossilized coral pendant, & (not pictured) Chanel crinkled metallic east-west flap bag.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

k*d, i love love love your CL studded Pigalles! They really stand out!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Haven't been on here in a while, so I am going to go back a little:

*k*d*: love that coat, it is amazing

*voodoo_mary*: have to say I always enjoy seeing your outfits, they are always so cute & colorful!

*natmk28*: like the colors in your outfit, cute cardigan


----------



## .jourdyn.

Two outfits for a while back that I haven't gotten up yet.

Shirt: Elle for Khol's
Pants: No name
1st ring: Tj Maxx find
2nd ring: lia sophia
necklace: lia sophia





















cardigan: ae
top: vera wang
pants: RL cords
necklace: betsy johnson


----------



## chantal1922

Cute!!


natmk28 said:


> k*d - I love that coat, too pretty!!
> 
> voodoomary- I really like that trina turk top- do you know if its currently out?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

.jourdyn. said:


> Two outfits for a while back that I haven't gotten up yet.
> 
> Shirt: Elle for Khol's
> Pants: No name
> 1st ring: Tj Maxx find
> 2nd ring: lia sophia
> necklace: lia sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cardigan: ae
> top: vera wang
> pants: RL cords
> necklace: betsy johnson



That Vera Wang top looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## stefeilnately

k*d said:


> isabellam: Bobble is correct. It's by Alaia.
> 
> sasy: You really know how to accessorize!
> 
> naturale: Hot damn! The men must've been swarming like flies!
> 
> Going for drinks downtown tonight; will change into this later. Silence & Noise bustier, Shipley & Halmos pencil skirt, CL studded Pigalles, Forever21 belt, Cathy Waterman fossilized coral pendant, & (not pictured) Chanel crinkled metallic east-west flap bag.


 
Those shoes are hot! You look very elegant and classy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm *jourdyn* I am coming to steal all of your jewelry and that Vera Wang top!  :ninja:  You look great!


----------



## maps

notempire.com/images/uploads/mikeChrisPulloverHoodieMen.jpg
similar style in dark brown

with gray talula leggings and a black tanktop. lazy day!!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

today


----------



## .jourdyn.

Thanks *CuTe_ClAsSy* and *Dukeprincess*!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

jourdyn - I love your jewelry!


----------



## bb10lue

Me today, with my new chanel cerf.


----------



## sandy579

what brand are these boots?  anyone know where I can find them at?  what's the circumference?



thavasa said:


> ^^^The coat is from *k*d*...Wish I had one though!!
> *PHENOMENON*~ really like your casual yet stylish outfit...you wear the jean and scarf sooo well!!
> 
> me today!


----------



## Pinkdancer

jourdyn, I love that Vera Wang top and your rings!


----------



## sonya

I love that heart-shaped bag!




sasy said:


> Thanks k*d and Stephanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brands, more pics, etc. are are my blog.


----------



## sonya

I agree with everyone, a gorgeous coat! 




k*d said:


> With & without coat.


----------



## k*d

Thank you Brasilian_Babe, stefeilnately, and sonya!

jourdyn - Fabulous jewelry!


----------



## lliloveit

^


----------



## lliloveit

bb10lue said:


> Me today, with my new chanel cerf.



love your House of Harlow necklaces!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*k*d* - i  your studded pigalles a lot.

*Keepall_in_TM* - love love love your shoes.


----------



## fashion whore

new year's eve:


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^love the booties!


----------



## purses & pugs

Here's my outfit today (sorry, the mirror wasn't big enough so it's only my upper body!)

Scarf: H&M, coat: Marc Jacobs, owl ring: Marc Jacobs, bag: Balenciaga (08 Black Cherry City)


----------



## roussel

Out to dinner last night
Rodarte for Target dress, Vera Wang leather jacket, tights, CL booties, Chanel


----------



## .jourdyn.

*sasy*: love your whole outfit, especially the shoes & coat!

*fashion whore*: very cute top & skirt


----------



## sasy

stefeilnately said:


> Me today..


 
LOVE this!  It must be warm where you are.  So lucky!


----------



## sasy

Thanks stefeilnately, k*d (BTW, I love your CLs *swoon*), sonya, and jourdyn (That's great jewelry you're wearing!)

From Sat.


----------



## yoglood

wow haven't checked this thread in a while... everyone's looking great!


----------



## nessahhh

to school (ugh!)...


----------



## PurseAddict79

It figured the pic comes out crappy when its one of my fav outfits 

BCBG Textured Skirt (its navy and black and fits oh so awesome)
BCBG boyfriend blazer
Express shirt


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dress, cropped blazer, Gucci shoes.  See more on my blog =) xoxo


----------



## queenvictoria2

PurseAddict79 said:


> It figured the pic comes out crappy when its one of my fav outfits
> 
> BCBG Textured Skirt (its navy and black and fits oh so awesome)
> BCBG boyfriend blazer
> Express shirt





You are so darn photogenic!  Very cute


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ awww thank you!!!


----------



## tknight

@purseaddict79 y0u l00k s0 cute


----------



## initialed




----------



## brigadeiro

Not 'today's outfit, but I wore this in Tokyo recently: 





Dress: Akira blue silk/wool dress
Jacket: Nina Ricci silk goosedown-filled teardrop jacket (so warm!)
Boots: Chloe black leather buckled flat boots
Bag: Chloe Ava leather bag in Mocha


----------



## stefeilnately

nessahhh said:


> to school (ugh!)...


 

Love this!!


----------



## plumaplomb

I love that tear drop jacket!! How unusual and lovely.


----------



## carvedwords

PurseAddict79 - LOVE your outfit!!


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

queenvictoria2 said:


> You are so darn photogenic!  Very cute



Seriously Purseaddict...so photogenic in each outfit pic! Great ensemble and great smile


----------



## initialed




----------



## stefeilnately

^^^lovely knit!

Me today..


----------



## bowsnhearts

PurseAddict79 said:


> It figured the pic comes out crappy when its one of my fav outfits
> 
> BCBG Textured Skirt (its navy and black and fits oh so awesome)
> BCBG boyfriend blazer
> Express shirt



This look is Fierceee!!! Love it!


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> ^^^lovely knit!
> 
> Me today..



I love the knit and shoes!!!!


----------



## bowsnhearts

sasy said:


> Thanks stefeilnately, k*d (BTW, I love your CLs *swoon*), sonya, and jourdyn (That's great jewelry you're wearing!)
> 
> From Sat.



I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE the skirt! And the stockings. I think I shall be more experimental with stockings this coming winter. I always tend to only wear black opaques!


----------



## brigadeiro

plumaplomb said:


> I love that tear drop jacket!! How unusual and lovely.



:shame: thanks *plumaplomb*!


----------



## JuneHawk

Just before leaving for class this morning.


----------



## natmk28

what I wore last night:


----------



## annemerrick

^^Holy SMokes....you are a hottie!!!!


----------



## initialed

*stefeilnately* - thanks!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks Bows!

Natmk28 and JuneHawk, lovely outfits!!


----------



## natmk28

annmerrick and stefeilnately- thanks!!


----------



## Love Life

*natmk28 :* Very nice & simple. I like it 
*JuneHawk *: Those shoes are cute !


----------



## Love Life

Was playing around with my son @ the playground...


----------



## seaotta

My outfit for the day, too bad it was raining when I had to walk home...I was soaked.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^ nice outfit!!


here's me today


----------



## KellBellCA

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## natmk28

kellbell- I love that shirt! (is it from ann taylor?) and those shoes are super cute too


----------



## Stephanie***

*KellBellCA* - Love it  Your shirt, jeans and shoes  who are they by?

*stefeilnately* - Totally classy!! It's so Audrey (avatar, hope the name's right)

*seaotta* - Love your buckled boots (evey things which are buckled or studded  ) and the skirt 

*Love Life* - your LV is lovely and the top is so cute!!

*natmk28* - P-E-R-F-E-C-T!!

*JuneHawk* - lovely! 

That's my outfit:


----------



## seaotta

Thank you *stefeilnately * and *Stephanie**** 

Love those boots *Stephanie****


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you *seaotta*! here's a pic from the side 





But i dont get the feeling off that they are a copy from a designer piece...
Mine are by BUFFALO.


----------



## shesnochill

^ i've been searching for some brown boots.


----------



## Stephanie***

annaversary said:


> ^ i've been searching for some brown boots.


 
www.buffalo.de

But I dont know if they ship international. I have seen the same by steven madden


----------



## initialed




----------



## KellBellCA

Thanks Natmk28 & Stephanie! 

The top is Ann Taylor LOFT
The jeans are Paige
The shoes are Manolo Blahnik


----------



## stefeilnately

KellBellCA said:


> Happy Friday everyone!


  Wow...everything fits so perfectly!! Perfection!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Stephanie*** said:


> *KellBellCA* - Love it  Your shirt, jeans and shoes  who are they by?
> 
> *stefeilnately* - Totally classy!! It's so Audrey (avatar, hope the name's right)
> 
> *seaotta* - Love your buckled boots (evey things which are buckled or studded  ) and the skirt
> 
> *Love Life* - your LV is lovely and the top is so cute!!
> 
> *natmk28* - P-E-R-F-E-C-T!!
> 
> *JuneHawk* - lovely!
> 
> That's my outfit:


 
Hi Stephanie! Thanks!! yes that's Audrey Tautou

Your outfit is so Pairsian Chic!! Can you post this in the Parisian Outfit thread? Love it very much!!


----------



## lovemysavior

This was me today....had to take my son to the Dr. so I was on the comfortable side....


----------



## .jourdyn.

*Stephanie[/B cute jacket!

lovemysavior like the boots

KellBellCA your whole outfit is super cute! I like the cut and color of your jeans...may I ask the brand of them?*


----------



## KellBellCA

.jourdyn. said:


> *Stephanie[/B cute jacket!
> 
> lovemysavior like the boots
> 
> KellBellCA your whole outfit is super cute! I like the cut and color of your jeans...may I ask the brand of them?*


*

Thanks jourdyn!
The jeans are Paige Blue Heights 14" Skinnies that I had hemmed.*


----------



## lovemysavior

.jourdyn. said:


> *Stephanie[/B cute jacket!
> 
> lovemysavior like the boots
> 
> KellBellCA your whole outfit is super cute! I like the cut and color of your jeans...may I ask the brand of them?*


*
Thanks Jourdyn, those are my comfy Steve Maddens.*


----------



## shopalot

seaotta said:


> My outfit for the day, too bad it was raining when I had to walk home...I was soaked.



I love the outfit! Who are the boots by?


----------



## bowsnhearts

Top: Review Australia
Both Skirts: Cue Australia

Excuse my weird expression and my very bare face. I cannot do proper expressions for outfit posts.


----------



## stefeilnately

Bows!!! Sweetie, I love both outfits on you! The white top is so lovely...do they have an online shop?

You are so young and classy!


----------



## Jasterock

Last night after work!


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> Bows!!! Sweetie, I love both outfits on you! The white top is so lovely...do they have an online shop?
> 
> You are so young and classy!



Thanks E! Review doesn't have an online shop! I love all their clothes. They have a very strict policy regarding publishing their collections on their websites because they don't want the designs stolen. 

Come visit me sometime and I will bring you there!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Jasterock said:


> Last night after work!



I love this outfit! It's so punky! Is it weird that I took the tassle thingies off my Balenciaga bag? I took all of them off except for one because they tickle me when I carry them. Haha!


----------



## stefeilnately

bowsnhearts said:


> Thanks E! Review doesn't have an online shop! I love all their clothes. They have a very strict policy regarding publishing their collections on their websites because they don't want the designs stolen.
> 
> Come visit me sometime and I will bring you there!


 
Yes, I think I have seen you model a couple of their outfits! I think they suit yr frame! Hope to see more of their designs on you in future..


----------



## Stephanie***

*KellBellCA* - You are welcome hon 

*stefeilnately* - You are too nice! Thank you so much for such a compliment! by the way I posted the pic in the thread like you said. The black coat is my most favorite piece in my closet. It was also a bargain! retail 300 EUR and I paid 150 EUR 

*jourdyn. *- Thank you!!!


*initialed* - I love those jeans!

*lovemysavior* - your gloves are hot!

*bowsnhearts* - I have a similar skirt like your black one! I bought it at H&M but I use it as a mini dress because it's to big . I love your skirts.

*Jasterock* -  :urock: WOW, you rock that outfit, girl!! AWESOME!


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> Yes, I think I have seen you model a couple of their outfits! I think they suit yr frame! Hope to see more of their designs on you in future..



I would love to own more of their clothes as well. Problem is they are a bit pricey. I can't afford anymore from them until I get a job. The white blouse was about AUD$190. It was a birthday present from my bf or else I can never justify that on my student's allowance. 

Thanks so much again for your compliments, E!


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## Stephanie***

^^^loving it


----------



## initialed

Stephanie*** - Thanks!


----------



## lovemysavior

fashion whore said:


>


Love the outfit....who makes your booties BTW?


----------



## seaotta

*shoptalot*

I will have to check, they were a random brand from macys that I just picked out.  They were such a deal I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## tknight

bowsnhearts said:


> top: Review australia
> both skirts: Cue australia
> 
> excuse my weird expression and my very bare face. I cannot do proper expressions for outfit posts.


 
s0 cute i l0ve the first skirt!! B0th 0utfits are h0t!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Me today...


----------



## bowsnhearts

Thank you *tknight* for your kind words!

E, I love the bag, the shoes and the pop of colour, as I mentioned to you in your blog.


----------



## Jasterock

Thanks Stephanie!


----------



## indi3r4

it's raining outside but i needed to go to barneys today..


----------



## stefeilnately

bowsnhearts said:


> Thank you *tknight* for your kind words!
> 
> E, I love the bag, the shoes and the pop of colour, as I mentioned to you in your blog.


 

Thanks Sweetie!!


----------



## natmk28

today:


----------



## CoachGirl12

natmk28 said:


> today:


Love its natmk, I follow your blog, you have great fashion!


----------



## ennerad

coat: wess parka
sweater: rivy ng
shirt: poof
pants: f21 harem pants
boots: frye
hat: h&m 

quean


----------



## initialed

From last night:


----------



## Luv n bags

indi3r4 said:


> it's raining outside but i needed to go to barneys today..


 
Lookin' good, girl!


----------



## natmk28

coachgirl- thanks so much, thats so sweet of you


----------



## VeeDubGirl

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love its natmk, I follow your blog, you have great fashion!



I read her blog too! Amazing fashion, very inspiring


----------



## KellBellCA

It's raining today in LA...but I wore this a few days ago when it was still in the 70's!






More pics at my blog.


----------



## k*d

Gorgeous dress, KellBell!


----------



## sara.p

what i wore out today


----------



## bethann

ennerad said:


> coat: wess parka
> sweater: rivy ng
> shirt: poof
> pants: f21 harem pants
> boots: frye
> hat: h&m
> 
> quean




Love your look here. Your gloves look like the best smooshiest leather.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sequin sweatshirt worn with high waisted latex skirt.  Platform tuxedo shoes with red socks.  See more on my blog =) xoxo


----------



## lizz

naturale said:


> Wore to a party last weekend


 
You have the most perfect hair color.


----------



## Charlie

initialed said:


> From last night:



Great outfit. BTW, I've always wanted to compliment on your hair


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Great outfits girls!!! Love it!


----------



## Samia

Great outfits everyone!


----------



## ledi17

Everyone look so great!


----------



## PHENOMENON

In love with my leather jacket


----------



## jeh3v

natmk28 said:


> today:


  I'm also a follower and I LOVE your boots! I want a black pair like this!


----------



## natmk28

jeh3v said:


> I'm also a follower and I LOVE your boots! I want a black pair like this!



thanks for following jeh3v! I think the black is currently on sale on dolce vita's website btw


----------



## lizz

Both today's outfits. First outfit: new Forever 21 dress I bought today, black leggings, Old Navy boots. Second outfit: Express dress, black leggings, Maurice's cardigan, Target boots, Bal part-time.


----------



## Pinkdancer

^Cute! That Forever 21 dress in the first pic is pretty.


----------



## jigga85

Here was my outfit for today shoppin in downtown Vancouver with my friend Val.
Dont mind the pose, I duno what I was doin


----------



## Martina_Italy

Haven't checked this thread in the latest weeks.. Great outfits everyone, keep them coming!!!!


----------



## natmk28

this evening- going to a charity happy hour thing:





earlier today- (outfit not super exciting, Im really just posting it because I love the boots)


----------



## CTgrl414

nat, LOVE your cheapie boots!!!!!!  Do they run tts? I have "healthy" calves so have problems getting my jeans under boots. Are these somewhat generous or have you ever had this problem? Thanks! Hope your charity thing was fun


----------



## cosmogrl5

KellBellCA said:


> It's raining today in LA...but I wore this a few days ago when it was still in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics at my blog.



*KellBellCA*- I adore this dress!!!!  It looks wonderful on you. I don't have an AX where I live, so I am really bummed that it isn't available online anymore, especially since it's on sale.  

PS- I love your blog too!


----------



## lizz

Ann Taylor silk dress, Old Navy boots


----------



## wonderwoman9

natmk28 - your gray boots are amazing! who makes them?


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

KellBellCA said:


> It's raining today in LA...but I wore this a few days ago when it was still in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics at my blog.


Gorgeous, KellBellCA! Lol...did a double take when I saw this post...almost forgot this is where I initially found your blog! I still can't believe I passed up that dress ... hopefully some petite 0 out there is thrilled with it, sigh!


----------



## natmk28

wonderwoman- they are super cheap knock-offs of a few other brands (I decided the look was too trendy to shell out real money for)- I got them at urbanoriginal under $30

ctgirl- I haven't had any trouble as they don;t go all the way over my calf (and my legs are average length) so I don't think you'd have a problem!


----------



## lawchick

natmk28 said:


> this evening- going to a charity happy hour thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier today- (outfit not super exciting, Im really just posting it because I love the boots)


 
Is that the Rodarte for Target dress?  It is SO cute on you!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

natmk28: Are those another pair of Rocks you're wearing??


----------



## fashion whore




----------



## KellBellCA

cosmogrl5 said:


> *KellBellCA*- I adore this dress!!!!  It looks wonderful on you. I don't have an AX where I live, so I am really bummed that it isn't available online anymore, especially since it's on sale.
> 
> PS- I love your blog too!






PetiteAsianGirl said:


> Gorgeous, KellBellCA! Lol...did a double take when I saw this post...almost forgot this is where I initially found your blog! I still can't believe I passed up that dress ... hopefully some petite 0 out there is thrilled with it, sigh!



Thanks ladies! It was definitely a very lucky find!


----------



## shockboogie

Today's outfit:






*Mike  & Chris leather hoodie, 3.1 Philip Lim navy silk blouse, JBrand Pencil Jeans in black, Chanel GST in dove grey with shw, and Christian Louboutin Very Prive in black calf*


----------



## icecreamom

Very Pretty *Shock*


----------



## nessahhh

outfit for school today


----------



## stefeilnately

Love all the outfit shots ladies!!!

me today...


----------



## jigga85

me and my friend Valerie


----------



## i_wona

initialed said:


> From last night:



I haven't been on tPF for a while, but *initialed*, this photo stunned me - you look gorgeous! Love the new photo style.


----------



## Laurie8504

jigga85:  love the tie with the denim jacket!  That's something I haven't seen before, you definitely make it work!


----------



## natmk28

stefeilnately- I love that dress on you!!

lawchick- thanks! I just wish the quality was a little better- its so flimsy in real life

hotasfcuk- yep- their rocks- not sure what wash but they are straight leg.


----------



## Jasterock

Setting off to work! It's Friday!


----------



## nessahhh

^ love your lip piercing! and the a7x poster (rip the rev )


----------



## thavasa

E~omg!! I love, love your dress, it is tweed?? You look so elegant



stefeilnately said:


> Love all the outfit shots ladies!!!
> 
> me today...


----------



## thavasa

Looks like I missed so many fabulous outfitsss!! Everyone looks so great!






with the coat


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^yes dear..its tweed!!! Left your comments in yr blog!

Thanks Natmk!


----------



## Love Life

*thavasa *: Great outfit , love the tights
*stefeilnately :* Simply georgous
*Jasterock *: I love your skirt
*jigga85 *: Love your style

Actually I love everyone's outfit...


----------



## sasy

Shockboogie -- fantastic bag!
Stefeilnately -- just perfect (again)

From earlier ...











For brands, more pics, etc., pls. visit my blog.


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^Sasy, you look so good in both outfits!!!

Thanks Lovelife!


----------



## xiaoxiao

stefeilnately said:


> Love all the outfit shots ladies!!!
> 
> me today...





I just wanted to say that Chanel is made for you!!!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

tonight tonight tonight. very easy and uncreative - leggings are doing all the hard work for me!


----------



## jclr

My first time posting after admiring everyone's style for so long.  Here's a recent outfit.  






Jacket: S.W.O.R.D.
Shirtdress:  BCBG
Leggings:  HUE
Boots:  Cole Haan


----------



## stefeilnately

xiaoxiao said:


> I just wanted to say that Chanel is made for you!!!


 
lol...


----------



## iluvmybags

This was actually the outfit I wore to work last night (Fri)

"Cartoon Paisley Scarf & "Punk Zip" Cardigan, Marc Jacobs
Grey Tshirt, Alternative
Black Leggings, "Dear by Amanda Bynes" (for Steve & Berry - I miss that store! )
"Vintage" Boots, Parade of Shoes
Quilted Venetia bag in Bordeaux, Marc Jacobs


----------



## initialed

i_wona & Charlie - Thank you so much!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## bowsnhearts

stefeilnately said:


> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!



*E*, so cute! I love the top and the shoes!!!!


----------



## swirlpop

jclr said:


> My first time posting after admiring everyone's style for so long. Here's a recent outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: S.W.O.R.D.
> Shirtdress: BCBG
> Leggings: HUE
> Boots: Cole Haan


 
 I LOVE YOUR OUTFIT!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

all stunning but ThaVasa - your coat and tights are TDF!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Haven't posted for a long while! How are you ladies? Looking really hot, *E*  Loving your tweed dress!

Here's some piccies of my outfit worn to meet some fashion bloggers a coupla days back!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, Swirlpop!


----------



## stefeilnately

ladydeluxe said:


> Haven't posted for a long while! How are you ladies? Looking really hot, *E*  Loving your tweed dress!
> 
> Here's some piccies of my outfit worn to meet some fashion bloggers a coupla days back!


 
Thanks A!! Hey, you outdid yourself again with this outfit! I think this is my fav outfit shot of you!


----------



## jclr

Today.


----------



## thavasa

*Panda_Princess*, *Love Life*~ Thank you for your sweet compliments!!
*E*~ I love your plaid shirt...very cute look!!
*jclr*~ I love your military coat and the boots from previous outfit!
*Sasy*~ The lace cardi and floral skirt combo are too cute, you look so pretty with this outfit!! 

here's me today





without the coat


----------



## juneping

*ladydeluxe* - love your outfit....nice hair as well.


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much Stefeilnately and Thavasa.


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

jclr said:


> Today.




LOVE that coat! Is it Burberry? I can't tell.

Glad you started sharing your outfits : )


----------



## jclr

^^Thanks, Thavasa and PetiteAsianGirl! 

The coat is from Karen Millen.  Got it last year at their San Francisco store.  Love their stuff.  I like funnel neck coats and this fit the bill.  That said, I want to buy a Burberry one next.


----------



## CoachGirl12

jclr said:


> Today.


Gorgeous coat!


----------



## jclr

^^Thanks, CoachGirl!


----------



## jclr

Okay, I'm making up for lost time, since I've always wanted to post here.  Here's what I wore yesterday (which I posted in another thread).


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Really cute tweed coat!


----------



## sasy

From the weekend ...










Brands, etc. are on my blog.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## brooklynposh

oww at those shoes!


----------



## PurseAddict79

I haven't posted here in a while... just haven't had time. Damn demanding job 

Here's me today. I'm tryin to bring the necktie back for the ladies lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are too cute *purseaddict!*


----------



## natmk28

purseaddict- I love that your rocking a tie- its too cute


----------



## jclr

Today.





Oops, I cut off my feet. Here's another shot.

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S13QFwS8S_I/AAAAAAAABR8/ub1nRSO5F3M/s800/CIMG1571.JPG


----------



## clinkenwar

jclr..that jacket is hot ^!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci Thigh High Boots and the rest of the outfit details are on my blog =) Lots more photos too.  xo


----------



## natmk28

today:


----------



## Bobble

^ your always so glamorous!


----------



## yoglood

natmk28 said:


> today:


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^ITA!  Gorgeous *nat!*

Love your jacket *jclr!*


----------



## PurseAddict79

*dukeprincess* and *natmk28* Thank you!!

Nat, you look fab as always. I absolutely love that top... and am insanely envious of you for being able to pull that skirt off. I'm too short to rock something like that.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*sasy* LOVE your shoes! 

*natmk28* super cute outfit!


----------



## bagsforme

sasy -  love the Pucci dress.  One of my fav designers!


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much Brooklynposh, Jourdyn, and Bagsforme.  I appreciate your kind words!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

natmk28 said:


> this evening- going to a charity happy hour thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier today- (outfit not super exciting, Im really just posting it because I love the boots)


The last outfit I LOVE!!! Where'd you get that red shift from? It's really cute! Something I'd wear. And those boots are TDF


----------



## jclr

Thanks for the compliments, *clinkenwar* and *dukeprincess*!

*Sasy*, love your shoes (and your style in general)
*Purseaddict* - you rock the necktie look--not everyone can pull it off
*crazybeautiful* - what a great balancing act between the feminine dress and ultra-sexy boots!
*natmk28*-love your skirt


----------



## KellBellCA

natmk28 said:


> today:



That skirt is perfection...and awesome usage of complimentary color!


----------



## bowsnhearts

jclr said:


> Okay, I'm making up for lost time, since I've always wanted to post here.  Here's what I wore yesterday (which I posted in another thread).



I really really love this tweed jacket!!


----------



## bowsnhearts

PurseAddict79 said:


> I haven't posted here in a while... just haven't had time. Damn demanding job
> 
> Here's me today. I'm tryin to bring the necktie back for the ladies lol



I love this look! I wish I am as daring to spot a tie!


----------



## natmk28

kellbellCA, jclr, jourdyn, bobble, yoglood, and dukeprincess- thanks so much!! 


jeannam2008- the top is from anthropologie- it was on sale and I am pretty sure is now sold out online, some stores might still have it though.


----------



## RedSoles74

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Gucci Thigh High Boots and the rest of the outfit details are on my blog =) Lots more photos too.  xo




Crazybeautiful, i have to comment  on your boots, there AMAZING! 
BTW, i love your blog too.


----------



## RedSoles74

natmk28 said:


> today:



Love love every outfit you wear. how you mix pieces and accesorize without looking too much.


----------



## CoachGirl12

jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I cut off my feet. Here's another shot.
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S13QFwS8S_I/AAAAAAAABR8/ub1nRSO5F3M/s800/CIMG1571.JPG


Gorgeous outfit! Beautiful jacket!


----------



## shockboogie

Today's outfit:

*Diane Von Furstenberg dress & Christian Louboutin Rouge Fetichas*


----------



## Jasterock

Going off to work!


----------



## Jasterock

CrazybeautifulU - Those boots are hot and you are looking good! 
sasy - Love your entire outfit! So artistic  
Purseaddict79 - The tie is a pop! Nice! 
jclr - I love military jackets :salute:


----------



## jclr

*Jasterock, coachgirl, bowsnhearts* --thanks!
*
shockboogie*, love the CL shoes!


----------



## JuneHawk

This one is from Saturday evening:







These are from this morning without and with the jacket:


----------



## CoachGirl12

June - definitely like your outfit above w/the yellow jacket, adds just the right amount of color! You look lovely!


----------



## thavasa

JuneHawk~ love how you add one pop of the color to your outfit! 

Me today


----------



## JuneHawk

thank you!


----------



## jclr

JuneHawk, great use of yellow and blue!

Thavasa, love the whole look!


----------



## kelbell35

shockboogie said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> *Diane Von Furstenberg dress & Christian Louboutin Rouge Fetichas*



Love it!! And those CLs...


----------



## stefeilnately

JuneHawk said:


> This one is from Saturday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from this morning without and with the jacket:


 

June, I love how you coordinate your outfits! You look great!


----------



## stefeilnately

jclr said:


> Okay, I'm making up for lost time, since I've always wanted to post here. Here's what I wore yesterday (which I posted in another thread).


 

i love this!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Sasy, the outfit is so cheery!

Shockboogie, looking very classy!


----------



## sasy

Thanks to Jclr, Jasterock, and Stefeilnately.

Jclr -- loving that tweed jkt.
Natmk28 -- Beautiful use of color
Shockboogie -- Great Loubs
Jacterock -- Really cool tank dress
JuneHawk -- Pastels LOVE you.  That shade of yellow really lights up your skin.


----------



## sasy




----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pinkdancer

June - Love the first outfit!

thavasa - The layering looks so chic.

Sasy - Looking good! I like the wild print paired with the black tights and shoes.


----------



## PurseAddict79

I need to buy a new camera. This one just isn't cuttin' it anymore.

So Monday I tried the tie thing and I got everyone's approval. Today I am trying suspenders...


----------



## PurseAddict79

*shockboogie*- You're so freakin' hawt! OMG. And those shoes! That dress! I just wanna be you!!
*Junehawk*- I love that yellow jacket on you. The pop of color you add to your outfits is perfection.
*Sasy*- Perfection. Seriously.
*thavasa*- You always look so perfect.


----------



## kr0pka

purseaddict, i love your suspenders and ties! maybe bcuz i wear them too, with a lot of lipstick lol.


----------



## yoglood

Everyone looks so cute!!
I haven't contributed to this thread in a while.... here is me today at work:


----------



## KellBellCA

It's finally cold enough in SoCal to wear my Burberry!


----------



## annemerrick

^^You look fantastic!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, ladies for the compliments on my tweed jacket-it's my first Chanel and I love it!
Kellbell - Wow, love the red Burberry!
Yoglood - great jacket
purseaddict - you are rocking the menswear-inspired look again.  The pink is great!
Sasy - Great, as usual!

Today.
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S2BzJ4NRi3I/AAAAAAAABTM/ABf8FDzaUvE/s576/CIMG1573.JPG

With a jacket.
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S2BzGXGDpvI/AAAAAAAABTE/_cKc7GBWyrk/s576/CIMG1572.JPG


----------



## HOTasFCUK

KellBellCA- that trench is stunning! You look so tall & slim too!


----------



## shockboogie

This morning's outfit: Max Studio cranberry dress, Misa Harada London hat, Chanel GST dove grey with shw, and Christian Louboutin Bruges in black:


----------



## natmk28

yoglood- I love that jacket!


me today:


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Natmk28...Im looking at your blogspot...I LOVE your style!!!!


----------



## KellBellCA

HOTasFCUK...jclr...annemerrick...Thank you!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

YSL leopard booties, Velvet Leggings, Cashmere V-neck, Silk Tunic.  More photos, details on brands, and writing on my blog =) xo


----------



## candyshop19

@CrazyBeautifilU: what a style!!!  Beautiful


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> I need to buy a new camera. This one just isn't cuttin' it anymore.
> 
> So Monday I tried the tie thing and I got everyone's approval. Today I am trying suspenders...


 

You look really nice here!


----------



## stefeilnately

KellBellCA said:


> It's finally cold enough in SoCal to wear my Burberry!


 

You look like a model for Burberry! Very chic!


----------



## designingdancer

CrazyBeautifulU- I love that outfit!  Every component is divine.


----------



## Jasterock

For my band's performance. DIY mens Sz M Buckcherry tee, legging & 925 necklace, Topshop skirt, Red Monkey cuff watch, Dr Martens. Totally L.A.


----------



## jairip

Great looks everybody COLOR COLOR COLOR how great is it to see some COLOR!


----------



## jclr

Today.  
S.W.O.R.D. Leather Jacket
Faux Fur Vest from Off 5th
J Brand Skinny Jeans
Banana Republic Top
Bottega Veneta Booties


----------



## jclr

Today.  
S.W.O.R.D. Leather Jacket
Faux Fur Vest from Off 5th
J Brand Skinny Jeans
Banana Republic Top
Bottega Veneta Booties


----------



## lawchick

^I love the idea of a soft fuzzy vest over the Volterra.  I'm going to try this if I fing a piece in my closet that will work over one of my SWORDs.


----------



## jclr

Oops, I didn't realize I double-posted.  Sorry about that.  My internet connection was erratic.  
*
lawchick*, I wasn't sure if this would work.  This outfit was an experiment for me--trying different combinations from my wardrobe.  The good thing is that the jacket is so light that it's easy to layer this way.  When you do put your outfit together, let's see it!


----------



## nessahhh

Jasterock said:


> For my band's performance. DIY mens Sz M Buckcherry tee, legging & 925 necklace, Topshop skirt, Red Monkey cuff watch, Dr Martens. Totally L.A.



Love it! Especially the Buckcherry tee, I went to their concert a few months back and they were awesome!


----------



## nessahhh

going out to see avatar (FINALLY) after weeks and weeks of being sold out.


----------



## stefeilnately

Jasterock said:


> For my band's performance. DIY mens Sz M Buckcherry tee, legging & 925 necklace, Topshop skirt, Red Monkey cuff watch, Dr Martens. Totally L.A.


 

WOW very cool!


----------



## Jasterock

nessahhh - Seems like we got the same taste for bands  I've seen Buckcherry twice! First at Cruefest, CA and second at Allstate Arena, IL. Totally blown me away! Josh Todd is so hot! I am glad that I've seen The Rev coupla of times before his time.

stefeilnately - Thanks!


----------



## Jasterock

nessahhh - OH bTW, I love your wolf top!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Here's me today. I left the house, looked down and thought... 'great... I look too matchy-matchy." So now I'm going to obsess all day over how I should reserve these shoes for when I wear all black... (forgive the grainy photo. Need a new camera.)






and here's a closeup of the shoes


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much to Pinkdancer, PurseAddict79, and Jclr.  Your super sweet words mean a lot to me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today. I left the house, looked down and thought... 'great... I look too matchy-matchy." So now I'm going to obsess all day over how I should reserve these shoes for when I wear all black... (forgive the grainy photo. Need a new camera.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a closeup of the shoes


 
No you don't, I think you look fabulous!


----------



## wordbox

PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today. I left the house, looked down and thought... 'great... I look too matchy-matchy." So now I'm going to obsess all day over how I should reserve these shoes for when I wear all black... (forgive the grainy photo. Need a new camera.)



I like the shoes with the top! Don't stress over it, it's a great outfit.


----------



## Jasterock

Purseaddict79 - Yeah! I thought u look fab! Great smile too


----------



## natmk28

purseaddict- I love those shoes! I tried them on when shopping with my mother over the holidays and she convinced me not to buy them and I've been regretting it ever since. they look lovely- nothing wrong with the blue and blue together


----------



## PurseAddict79

Awww thank you everyone. Now I'm not obsessing (so much) about wearing the blue shirt. I swear I was seriously considering buying a shirt at lunch to change into lol


----------



## chantal1922

Cute!


PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today. I left the house, looked down and thought... 'great... I look too matchy-matchy." So now I'm going to obsess all day over how I should reserve these shoes for when I wear all black... (forgive the grainy photo. Need a new camera.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a closeup of the shoes


----------



## natmk28

yesterday and today:


----------



## krazy4bags

I'm soooo in LOVE with your coat!! Gorgeous! I have a friend that works at the KM store in NYC and I really should pay her a visit sometime 



jclr said:


> Today.


----------



## krazy4bags

I would never think of putting those colors together, but it looks great!! I love it!  Is that a Cynthia Rowley belt? 



natmk28 said:


> today:


----------



## krazy4bags

I LOVE that shirt!! I like ruffles shirts a lot!! You look fabulous!! 



PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today. I left the house, looked down and thought... 'great... I look too matchy-matchy." So now I'm going to obsess all day over how I should reserve these shoes for when I wear all black... (forgive the grainy photo. Need a new camera.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a closeup of the shoes


----------



## thavasa

I love the look of leather + fur, you look so stylish!



jclr said:


> Today.
> S.W.O.R.D. Leather Jacket
> Faux Fur Vest from Off 5th
> J Brand Skinny Jeans
> Banana Republic Top
> Bottega Veneta Booties


----------



## thavasa

Your outfit is so chic!! I would've pick the blue pump as well, don't think it's too matchy though...you look really good with any bright color!!




PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today. I left the house, looked down and thought... 'great... I look too matchy-matchy." So now I'm going to obsess all day over how I should reserve these shoes for when I wear all black... (forgive the grainy photo. Need a new camera.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a closeup of the shoes


----------



## airborne

luv your outfits!



natmk28 said:


> yesterday and today:


----------



## airborne

I LUV YOUR STYLE LADY!!!!!!!!




natmk28 said:


> yoglood- I love that jacket!
> 
> 
> me today:


----------



## jclr

*krazy4bags*, thanks!  The KM coat is about 2 years old.  They have this season's version that is also really nice.  I don't get to the SF store enough!  Love their stuff!

*thavasa*, thanks so much!


----------



## bowsnhearts

This is sort of like my casual outfit...for days when I can't be bothered dressing up and just want to go to the local shops.


----------



## Adore

natmk28 said:


> this evening- going to a charity happy hour thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier today- (outfit not super exciting, Im really just posting it because I love the boots)



I am in love with those grey boots! I tried to skim the thread since your post but can't find if it's mentioned-- what brand are they?


----------



## annemerrick

She mentions it a few pages later....here is the link....the boots are gorgeous!

http://www.urbanog.com/Bamboo-Brenda-18-Fold-Over-Knee-High-Boot_109_4442.html


----------



## stefeilnately

bowsnhearts said:


> This is sort of like my casual outfit...for days when I can't be bothered dressing up and just want to go to the local shops.


 
Oh I have missed so many pages already!

Bows, you look so sweet in this outfit!

Gorgeous pics ladies...keep them coming!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me today..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu cut out studded heels, Leather Shorts.  See more photos and brands on my blog =) xo


----------



## gemrock

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu cut out studded heels, Leather Shorts. See more photos and brands on my blog =) xo


 





CrazyB cute outfit!


----------



## Martina_Italy

jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I cut off my feet. Here's another shot.
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S13QFwS8S_I/AAAAAAAABR8/ub1nRSO5F3M/s800/CIMG1571.JPG




I like this jacket and I also like the tweed one in the previous pic!


----------



## Martina_Italy

natmk28 said:


> today:





Wow, beautiful outfit..you look great!! I especially like the yellow skirt!! Who's the designer??


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## Stephanie***

This was my outfit yesterday to hit the club 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1007301&d=1264963311

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1007307&d=1264963423


----------



## Needanotherbag

Stephanie*** said:


> This was my outfit yesterday to hit the club
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1007301&d=1264963311
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1007307&d=1264963423



Those shoes are just incredible!


----------



## initialed

From this weekend:


----------



## Zapotee

PurseAddict79 said:


> It figured the pic comes out crappy when its one of my fav outfits
> 
> BCBG Textured Skirt (its navy and black and fits oh so awesome)
> BCBG boyfriend blazer
> Express shirt


 purseaddict, I really like your style !!! 
To all the ladies here - I'm a frequent lurker of this thread and I have to say, you are all so creative and gorgeous in your own individual way! I love this thread, thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## k-r3n

initialed said:


> From this weekend:


 
love the lace dress


----------



## thavasa

Me this weekend


----------



## initialed

k-r3n - Thanks!


----------



## xjoiedevivre

stefeilnately said:


> Oh I have missed so many pages already!
> 
> Bows, you look so sweet in this outfit!
> 
> Gorgeous pics ladies...keep them coming!



cute i love the bag in the last post


----------



## airborne

Like the military style jacket...and just the coordination of the whole outfit



thavasa said:


> Me this weekend


----------



## nessahhh

Jasterock said:


> nessahhh - Seems like we got the same taste for bands  I've seen Buckcherry twice! First at Cruefest, CA and second at Allstate Arena, IL. Totally blown me away! Josh Todd is so hot! I am glad that I've seen The Rev coupla of times before his time.



I think you're right! lol but yes, sadly I haven't had the chance to see A7X but my friend has and she was totally heart broken about the rev


----------



## natmk28

adore- thanks! annemerrick kindly posted the link right after you posted so I'm not going to bother again 

martina- the skirt is from anthropologie, I forget the brand for sure, but I think its floreat. 

krazy4bags- thanks!


----------



## ennerad

coat: nicholas k wess parka
shirt: rick owens drkshadow
pants: maison martin margiela
shoes: neil barrett (men's)
leather bag: sol 

quean


----------



## Gerry

ennarad, love those shoes!!!!! Cute all over but the shoes are radical!


----------



## Gerry

stefeilnately said:


> Here's me today..


 Oh my, who makes those darling boots?????


----------



## lejoiedevivre

thavasa, you look cute in both pictures!  i wish i could dress with good winter style, but i only know how to do summer clothes~ 






this bag + this combo for a night out.. 






i still live in my school's nearby apartments, so please forgive the restroom picture..when i graduate i'm definitely moving to a better complex in LA!


----------



## thavasa

talena.airborne said:


> Like the military style jacket...and just the coordination of the whole outfit


 
Thanks for your sweet compliment!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

natmk28 said:


> this evening- going to a charity happy hour thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier today- (outfit not super exciting, Im really just posting it because I love the boots)



Super cute outfits! I especially love the whole evening look. And those boots!


----------



## ennerad

sweater: crossley 
shirt: theory
jeans: j brand
shoes: boemos 

quean


----------



## Jasterock

Tube dress: Zara
Leggings: Forever 21
Boots: New Rock
Cuff watch: Custom cuff with Guess dial.


----------



## airborne

luv the shoes!



ennerad said:


> sweater: crossley
> shirt: theory
> jeans: j brand
> shoes: boemos
> 
> quean


----------



## nessahhh

just a regular day for school


----------



## teakrist

Two recent outfits:


----------



## ennerad

pants: rick owens
shirt: gap
boots: frye
hat: h&m
earrings: gift from a friend in guate 

quean


----------



## Jasterock

*ennerad* - I love your style! Aren't you cold with just that shirt?


----------



## stefeilnately

ennerad, you are so cute!

Here's me today..


----------



## airborne

the boots



ennerad said:


> pants: rick owens
> shirt: gap
> boots: frye
> hat: h&m
> earrings: gift from a friend in guate
> 
> quean


----------



## initialed




----------



## Din0guin

Me on the bench before the corvette expo...
and then of course me AT the corvette expo....it's my dream car 

i usually sport chuck taylors (converse) when it's a more casual style


----------



## PurseAddict79

I didn't post all week  Just haven't been feeling too great.

Heres me today...
Express shirt and vest
Hudson skinnies
Steve Madden otk Blondees


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## Jasterock

*Today's outfit*

Hairband - Forever 21
Leather Biker Jacket - Topshop
Tunic - Lauren Moshi
Leggings - Uniqlo ( D.I.Y slashed)
Pumps - Naughty Monkey
Cuff Watch - Red Monkey
Bag - Balenciaga Metro Raisin

Pardon the bad quality pic by iphone.


----------



## thavasa

You look sooo cute! love the outfit and otk boots!!



PurseAddict79 said:


> I didn't post all week  Just haven't been feeling too great.
> 
> Heres me today...
> Express shirt and vest
> Hudson skinnies
> Steve Madden otk Blondees


----------



## airborne

ennerad said:


> quean


----------



## airborne

Jasterock said:


> *Today's outfit*
> 
> Hairband - Forever 21
> Leather Biker Jacket - Topshop
> Tunic - Lauren Moshi
> Leggings - Uniqlo ( D.I.Y slashed)
> Pumps - Naughty Monkey
> Cuff Watch - Red Monkey
> Bag - Balenciaga Metro Raisin
> 
> Pardon the bad quality pic by iphone.


----------



## evilvietgirl

I love your style Ennerad! All of your outfits are awesome!


----------



## sasy

Gosh! Everyone's looking so good!!  Here's what I wore today ...






Thanks for looking & details are on my blog


----------



## Love Life

*Jasterock :* Love the outfit , esp the white top !


----------



## airborne

*ennerad*- YOU ARE SO CREATIVE...YOUR BLOG...LETS SEE MORE OUTFIT PICS!! (YOU GIVE ME FASHION IDEAS)


----------



## Jasterock

Thanks ladies!

*Sasy* - I love checking out your outfits as usual! Love the cardigan with polka dots combination!


----------



## kcf68

Jasterock said:


> *Today's outfit*
> 
> Hairband - Forever 21
> Leather Biker Jacket - Topshop
> Tunic - Lauren Moshi
> Leggings - Uniqlo ( D.I.Y slashed)
> Pumps - Naughty Monkey
> Cuff Watch - Red Monkey
> Bag - Balenciaga Metro Raisin
> 
> Pardon the bad quality pic by iphone.


 
You know your style is not really my style (I'm 42 and conserative SAHM) but I love your look.  It is totally Rockin Chic!! Your outfits are really cool and I really admire them...


----------



## smooches

Jasterock said:


> Tube dress: Zara
> Leggings: Forever 21
> Boots: New Rock
> Cuff watch: Custom cuff with Guess dial.



I like this outfit, admitedly it's not my style but you look great!


----------



## smooches

bowsnhearts said:


> This is sort of like my casual outfit...for days when I can't be bothered dressing up and just want to go to the local shops.



Love how your waist is cinched in with this outfit!


----------



## thavasa

^^^*bowsnhearts *~ I like your skirt, very pretty!!

Me yesterday


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^T my dear fren! This is such a sweet look! Love it very much Love the lace peek-a-boo effect!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*Sasy*: I love your booties!

*thavasa*: very cute!


----------



## sasy

Thanks Jasterock & Jourdyn.

Jasterock -- LOVE the edginess of your outfits.
Thavasa -- Pretty bag.


----------



## ennerad

sweater: complex geometries
cropped jacket: zara
shirt: helmut lang
jeans: earnest sewn
shoes: ferragamo
gloves: portolano

quean


----------



## jclr

Everyone looks great.  Here's my contribution today.  





Target long-sleeved cotton shirt
Wool Cardi-wrap from Rome
Nordstrom Rack belt
AG denim leggings
Cole Haan boots


----------



## initialed

From last night:


----------



## misschbby

jclr said:


> Everyone looks great.  Here's my contribution today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target long-sleeved cotton shirt
> Wool Cardi-wrap from Rome
> Nordstrom Rack belt
> AG denim leggings
> Cole Haan boots


 cute cute love this !


----------



## jclr

Jasterock said:


> Tube dress: Zara
> Leggings: Forever 21
> Boots: New Rock
> Cuff watch: Custom cuff with Guess dial.


 
Everything about this look is awesome, including your hairstyle and facial expression!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *Martina* and *misschbby*!  I was gone for a week and missed out on everyone's great outfit posts!


----------



## sasy

Jclr -- another perfect look from you.
Initialed -- Wow!  So hot!!


----------



## initialed

Sasy - Thank you so much!!


----------



## HauteMama

jasterock: LOVE your style, and I love your New Rock boots!


----------



## fluffly

jclr said:


> Everyone looks great.  Here's my contribution today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target long-sleeved cotton shirt
> Wool Cardi-wrap from Rome
> Nordstrom Rack belt
> AG denim leggings
> Cole Haan boots



You look great.
I love your Cardi


----------



## fluffly

PHENOMENON said:


>


I love your jacket!


----------



## jclr

Thanks so much, *Sasy* and *Fluffly*!!!


----------



## Jaded81

You are totally rocking those denim leggings! I really have to try them now! 



jclr said:


> Everyone looks great.  Here's my contribution today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target long-sleeved cotton shirt
> Wool Cardi-wrap from Rome
> Nordstrom Rack belt
> AG denim leggings
> Cole Haan boots


----------



## Jaded81

AWHH you're always so feminine and gorgeous!! Did you see my post on your wall? 



thavasa said:


> ^^^*bowsnhearts *~ I like your skirt, very pretty!!
> 
> Me yesterday


----------



## Jaded81

You are the epitome of rocker chic!! I wish I could pull off something like that!!



Jasterock said:


> *Today's outfit*
> 
> Hairband - Forever 21
> Leather Biker Jacket - Topshop
> Tunic - Lauren Moshi
> Leggings - Uniqlo ( D.I.Y slashed)
> Pumps - Naughty Monkey
> Cuff Watch - Red Monkey
> Bag - Balenciaga Metro Raisin
> 
> Pardon the bad quality pic by iphone.


----------



## JuneHawk

Earlier today.  My hair needs taming!


----------



## thavasa

*jourdyn, sasy*~ Thank you so much!!
*E*, *Jaded*~ aww...You ladies are always so sweet with such generous compliments! Thank You so much!!

*sasy*~ you are rocking the polka dots trend...love it!
*jclr*~ miss your outfits!! love the cardi-wrap, it drapes beautifully on your body!
*ennerad*~ love your style, very cute!!
*Jasterock*~ You are sooo rocker chic!!
*JuneHawk*~ love your denim shirt dress, it looks so pretty on you!


----------



## yoglood

JuneHawk said:


> Earlier today.  My hair needs taming!



adorable!! Love the balloon skirt/dress!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jimmy Choo Heels, SWORD moto jacket, Buffalo Check Skirt.  See more photos at the Harley store on my blog =) xo


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^ you look HOT!!

Here's me today


----------



## *ilovebrad*

I like your style!




jclr said:


> Everyone looks great. Here's my contribution today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target long-sleeved cotton shirt
> Wool Cardi-wrap from Rome
> Nordstrom Rack belt
> AG denim leggings
> Cole Haan boots


----------



## nessahhh




----------



## stefeilnately

JuneHawk said:


> Earlier today. My hair needs taming!


 

I love what you are waering...more importantly, yr smile is infectious!


----------



## jclr

*Jaded*, thanks, but you look great in your J Brands yourself!  

Thanks, *Thavasa*!


----------



## Jasterock

*nessahhh* - I like your bag! Is that Marc Jacobs?


----------



## Jasterock

Thanks Mama 



HauteMama said:


> jasterock: LOVE your style, and I love your New Rock boots!


----------



## Jasterock

Thanks for the kind words! 


Jaded81 said:


> You are the epitome of rocker chic!! I wish I could pull off something like that!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

You girls are all so amazingly put together. I am honored to be able to post in a thread surrounded by such beautiful talented women...

(I REALLY need to invest in a new camera or something. This one just takes terrible pictures and I'm not sure why. Its always so dark... and then when I adjust the color balance it makes the picture grainy. Clearly a photographer I am not)

Here's me today:
Express sweater
Bebe silk skirt
j crew tights
Steve Madden ankle booties (can't really see them)
simple Tiffany necklace and bracelet






and a closeup of the skirt


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous skirt!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thank you!


----------



## jclr

Today.





DVF Blouse
J Crew Pants
Stuart Weitzman Wedges
Karen Millen Leather Moto Jacket


----------



## jclr

Today.





DVF Blouse
J Crew Pants
Stuart Weitzman Wedges
Karen Millen Leather Moto Jacket


----------



## jclr

Purse Addict, great skirt!

Sorry for the double post.  My connection is acting up again.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Thanks! I'm totally drooling over your leather jacket


----------



## ShoreGrl

jclr said:


> Everyone looks great. Here's my contribution today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target long-sleeved cotton shirt
> Wool Cardi-wrap from Rome
> Nordstrom Rack belt
> AG denim leggings
> Cole Haan boots


 
I love this look!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

stefeilnately said:


> ^^^ you look HOT!!
> 
> Here's me today


 
Very cute outfit! Where is the cardigan from? Loving the coral colour or is it just the pic?


----------



## natmk28

today:


----------



## Pinkdancer

CrazyBeautiful - LOVE the shoes.

Stefeil - The coral color you're wearing is pretty. Beautiful purse, too.


----------



## CoachGirl12

natmk28 said:


> today:


Love all your outfits, they are always so well put together!


----------



## stefeilnately

HOTasFCUK said:


> Very cute outfit! Where is the cardigan from? Loving the coral colour or is it just the pic?


 

^^^the cardigan is from J crew. It is a bright coral in real. HTHs!!

Thanks HOTasFCUK and Pinkdancer!


----------



## stefeilnately

natmk28 said:


> today:


 

I love the boots! Looking so pretty gal!


----------



## bluejinx

natmk28 said:


> today:



I ALWAYS love your outfits! I would have SOOO much fun playing in your closet! By the way, is your hair lighter? or just styled differently? SO CUTE!


----------



## jclr

*Phenomenon*, I love stripes and you are rocking one of my favorite looks
*Thavasa*, love the lace detail on your dress
*JuneHawk*, the denim bubble dress and leggings work well together
*Stefeilnately*, I have a pair of CoH jeans that I always wear cuffed--love your outfit.  The bag elevates the look even more!
*Natmk28*, you really pull of the belted waist look.  You always look so polished.  

*ilovebrad*, *Purseaddict*, *shoregrl* -- thanks!


----------



## airborne

natmk28 said:


> today:


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everyone!


----------



## airborne

love the military type jacket and the scarf cordination


ennerad said:


> sweater: complex geometries
> cropped jacket: zara
> shirt: helmut lang
> jeans: earnest sewn
> shoes: ferragamo
> gloves: portolano
> 
> quean


----------



## nessahhh

Jasterock said:


> *nessahhh* - I like your bag! Is that Marc Jacobs?



Thanks! Haha I wish, it's actually from Zara. Really great find!


----------



## natmk28

talena, bluejinx, coachgirl and stefeilnately- thanks!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*natmk28* You always look so amazing. I'm jealous!!

~~~~~~~~~~

Ok here's me today. Its raining and I had absolutely no motivation to be creative today...
(as usual, my picture quality sucks)






BCBG white button up
Calvin Klein blazer
Express cropped slacks
Steve Madden shoes and belt
Botkier Sasha nylon in silver (not pictured)


----------



## bluejinx

PurseAddict - Love your style. You are one of the reasons I keep coming back to check this thread! Your style is so clear and unique, and you always look amazing! Absolutely beautiful all the time! 



PurseAddict79 said:


> *natmk28* You always look so amazing. I'm jealous!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ok here's me today. Its raining and I had absolutely no motivation to be creative today...
> (as usual, my picture quality sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG white button up
> Calvin Klein blazer
> Express cropped slacks
> Steve Madden shoes and belt
> Botkier Sasha nylon in silver (not pictured)


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Wow! I don't even know what to say! I'm so flattered! Thank you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *natmk28* You always look so amazing. I'm jealous!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ok here's me today. Its raining and I had absolutely no motivation to be creative today...
> (as usual, my picture quality sucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG white button up
> Calvin Klein blazer
> Express cropped slacks
> Steve Madden shoes and belt
> Botkier Sasha nylon in silver (not pictured)


Lovin the whole outfit, I really like your shoes! Cute!


----------



## ShoeLover

My $20 dress


----------



## jclr

*PurseAddict* and *Shoelover*, you both look great!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Good morning all. Its a meeting day for me, so I wore my power outfit 

(please excuse the mess. I work in construction. Lucky there aren't blueprints scattered across the floor)


----------



## Stephanie***

You look great!! I adore your whole outfit! great job! I can imagine you rocked the meeting


----------



## PurseAddict79

^ Thanks! Hasn't started yet... but I'm sure I will.


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## jclr

Today.













Club Monaco Blazer
Target T-Shirt
Genetic Denim Jeans
GZ Pumps


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco Blazer
> Target T-Shirt
> Genetic Denim Jeans
> GZ Pumps




^^
JCLR - your outfit pics look like photos out of a magazine! Gorgeous pumps and your legs look a mile long.


----------



## Jennifer900

Love your'e outfit jclr!!


----------



## littlelamb24

you look amazing!! TALK TO ME ABOUT ABOUT THOSE FABULOUS SHOES!! ..who are they by?  


PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all. Its a meeting day for me, so I wore my power outfit
> 
> (please excuse the mess. I work in construction. Lucky there aren't blueprints scattered across the floor)


----------



## PurseAddict79

*KellBellCA* - I was going to tell you how fab you look right after you posted but had to get kleenex to wipe the drool off my keyboard... ohhh that Chanel.... 
*jclr* - Fab as always.LOVE the shoes.. and what I would give for your figure. Legs for DAYS!
*littlelamb24* -  Thank you! They are Penny Loves Kenny (never heard of the brand, but they're sold at Nordies) and the style name is Kelsey. I actually posted about them yesterday in the Glass Slipper because I wasn't sure if I should keep them. Thanks to the lovely ladies you weighed in on it, I did. I got a killer deal on them... and seriously... they're pretty frikken hawt. I'm thinking I may have to go back and get them in purple.


----------



## natmk28

PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all. Its a meeting day for me, so I wore my power outfit
> 
> (please excuse the mess. I work in construction. Lucky there aren't blueprints scattered across the floor)



I LOVE the leopard cuffs on that jacket- and those shoes are great too


----------



## madsaboutu

tried to do this in a rush before I head out for my class!


----------



## madsaboutu

Of course my two year old has to have pictures taken...might as well post her outfit too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

madsaboutu said:


> Of course my two year old has to have pictures taken...might as well post her outfit too!


O my... too adorable! 

What brand of plaid shirt are you wearing in your outfit? I love it!


----------



## kcf68

^^Look out Purse Formun the next generation gonna take over.  Oh soo cute!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Of such a cutie!

Me today at Copenhagen Fashion Week


----------



## sasy

Shoelover -- great dress
PurseAddict -- Gorgeous red shoes.  I'm always a fool for great red shoes.  
Madsaboutu -- What a darling little girl & so well dressed already!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

My outfit from Monday:

J.Crew: dress
Target: leggings
Boots: from Target
Necklace: Betsy Johnson
Rings: big one Tj Maxx find, spoon ring antique shopping find


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all. Its a meeting day for me, so I wore my power outfit
> 
> (please excuse the mess. I work in construction. Lucky there aren't blueprints scattered across the floor)


 
Purseaddict79, all your outfits are so well-put together! This one is particularly HOT!!! And you have a great smile!


----------



## stefeilnately

madsaboutu said:


> Of course my two year old has to have pictures taken...might as well post her outfit too!


 

Oh I love this one! Yr girl is so adorable!


----------



## stefeilnately

.jourdyn. said:


> My outfit from Monday:
> 
> J.Crew: dress
> Target: leggings
> Boots: from Target
> Necklace: Betsy Johnson
> Rings: big one Tj Maxx find, spoon ring antique shopping find


 

You look fantastic!


----------



## thavasa

I love this look!! very sharp and chic!!



jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco Blazer
> Target T-Shirt
> Genetic Denim Jeans
> GZ Pumps


----------



## thavasa

Always love to see your pictures!! This outfit is so HOT!!



PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all. Its a meeting day for me, so I wore my power outfit
> 
> (please excuse the mess. I work in construction. Lucky there aren't blueprints scattered across the floor)


----------



## thavasa

What a lovely outfit! your rings are so pretty!!



.jourdyn. said:


> My outfit from Monday:
> 
> J.Crew: dress
> Target: leggings
> Boots: from Target
> Necklace: Betsy Johnson
> Rings: big one Tj Maxx find, spoon ring antique shopping find


----------



## thavasa

You look so stylish! I love your ruffled coat and bag!



caroulemapoulen said:


> ^Of such a cutie!
> 
> Me today at Copenhagen Fashion Week


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## NicoleC

*madsaboutu*.. your daughter is so adorable, love it!


----------



## KellBellCA

PurseAddict79 said:


> *KellBellCA* - I was going to tell you how fab you look right after you posted but had to get kleenex to wipe the drool off my keyboard... ohhh that Chanel....



Thanks PurseAddict79! She's my baby!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks *natmk28, sasy, stefeilnately, *and *thavasa*!!

*thavasa* love love love! You have amazing style
*madsaboutu* love how you put that together. The booties are super cute too! And your daughter is adorable.


----------



## madsaboutu

thavasa said:


> Me today



First of, love love your outfit...tell me what brand booties your wearing! 

Thanks to everyone who thought my darling bubba (little classy girl in pink) is cute! trust me, she keeps me on my toes.

Sorry if I forgot to put labels on my outfit as I was rushing out the door when after i posted the pics...my plaid shirt was from TJ Maxx,  it's a brand call Girl Krazy...no idea really but I think I got it from the juniors department since it was a large instead of my normal small, i hope!


----------



## jclr

Wow, how nice to come home to some very generous compliments!  Thanks, *purseaddict* *petiteasiangirl*, *jennifer900* and *thavasa*!

*purseaddict*, I love, love your outfit.  The ruffle detail on your skirt and your killer shoes are spot on!

*KellbellCA*, your red Chanel...drool!

*Madsaboutu*, your daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## jclr

thavasa said:


> Me today



Love the soft layered look and the contrast of the tough boots.


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me today!


----------



## Lovedior

thavasa said:


> Me today



i love your outfit especially that gorgeous jacket


----------



## caroulemapoulen

thavasa said:


> You look so stylish! I love your ruffled coat and bag!



Thank you so much, Thavasa! I'm glad you liked it


----------



## airborne

thavasa said:


> Me today


----------



## airborne

caroulemapoulen said:


> ^Of such a cutie!
> 
> Me today at Copenhagen Fashion Week


----------



## airborne

jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco Blazer
> Target T-Shirt
> Genetic Denim Jeans
> GZ Pumps


----------



## MsCandice

Everyone is sooo stylish. Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all. Its a meeting day for me, so I wore my power outfit
> 
> (please excuse the mess. I work in construction. Lucky there aren't blueprints scattered across the floor)


Hot oufit! I especially like that blazer your wearing... can I ask who makes it??


----------



## CoachGirl12

KellBellCA said:


>


Beautiful and classy! I've read your blog... gorgeous outfits!


----------



## PurseAddict79

OMG! LOVE it!!!!! 


stefeilnately said:


> Here's me today!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*Coachgirl12*, Thanks! It's Express. I buy a *lot* of stuff from Express.

Here's me today:

Express studded blazer
Express top
BCBG skirt
Steve Madden booties
Calvin Klein tights







and a closeup of the blazer...


----------



## CoachGirl12

haha purseaddict... no wonder why I like it all, I shop there a lot too, in fact I just ordered two shirts from there... LOL

love your latest outfit too! super cute!


----------



## k*d

I love your blazer, purseaddict!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, Talena!

Here's today.





Club Monaco Sweater Dress
Belt-don't remember
Wedges - Kenneth Cole


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Very cute. I swear you have legs for days. (ps... I'm from the same area as you. We finally have some sunshine!)

Thanks *coachgirl12* and *k*d*!


----------



## madsaboutu

Purseaddict79 I forgot to tell you how much i love your hair, i just got a haircut myself.
anyway, today I was trying on this dress I was thinking of wearing for Valentines day, I even started a thread for it, if you guys have something to post for an outfit for V-day you can go there too.  But here's what I have in mind:









XOXO boho glam dress I got from Macy's
SW patented heels


----------



## madsaboutu

PurseAddict79 said:


> OMG! LOVE it!!!!!


stefeilnately, what shoes are these? they are rockin'


----------



## madsaboutu

so anyway...here's me today.  I am finding out what grade I got for my Pharmacology finals, wish me luck!













Maldita shirt dress
H&M sweater
Corso Como salvatore boots in brick
Urban outfitters pink leg warmers


----------



## jclr

*Purseaddict*, it's the heels, I swear!  And I agree w/ Madsaboutu about your hair.  I love it.  I chopped off my long hair a couple of years ago and I'm just now starting to grow it back.  How cool that we live in the same area!  Yes, it's nice that it's dry today for a change.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*madsaboutu* and *jclr *Thanks! I was going to grow it out, and I actually went with that plan for about 6 months and then was like _ummm...no_  and chopped it off again. I love this cut.

oh and *madsaboutu* that dress is sofa king hot! You have a gorgeous figure. And you're rockin that look today. Good luck! Hope you aced them!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Thanks *stefeilnately* & *thavasa*! :]


----------



## .jourdyn.

*PurseAddict79*: love your blazer.

*madsaboutu*: cute boots.

*jclr*: like your sweater dress.


----------



## airborne

love the boots


madsaboutu said:


> so anyway...here's me today.  I am finding out what grade I got for my Pharmacology finals, wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maldita shirt dress
> H&M sweater
> Corso Como salvatore boots in brick
> Urban outfitters pink leg warmers


----------



## madsaboutu

Thanks PurseAddict79! trust me, having a toddler to run after does wonders to ones figure!  Also, I got an A on my finals which managed to pull me up to a B ( i bummed my midterms really bad, lol).  

jclr, how tall are you if you don't mind my asking, if you're swearing it's just the heels, I might just have to start wearing mine more often!

jourdyn and talina.airborne, I got these boots for a good deal at Bluefly, they were $199 and I got them $30 off plus free shipping! I am waiting for another package to arrive, this time black boots from Pour la Victoire...PM me if you want a coupon from Bluefly! I have one they sent out with me previous purchase. 

GAWD, you guys are so nice, this thread is addicting!


----------



## lcs

My outfit.  I put together a bunch of stuff from my closet and was surprisingly pleased with the results. lol.  Skirt is from Bella Princi on etsy.


----------



## madsaboutu

^ that color skirt is pretty...I also wanted that type of skirt but I am worried I'm too short for it? I'm only 5'3 and I thought having anything above the waist would make me look shorter.


----------



## lcs

madsaboutu said:


> ^ that color skirt is pretty...I also wanted that type of skirt but I am worried I'm too short for it? I'm only 5'3 and I thought having anything above the waist would make me look shorter.


Actually, I am only 5 3".  I feel like they actually make me look taller because they tend to make the legs look longer.  The etsy shop where it's from (bella princi) offers custom sizes and colors even different styles of skirts.  My pics are the model images for the store.


----------



## thavasa

*purseaddict*, *Madsaboutu*(the boots is from Japan brand), *lovedior, talena, jclr*, Thank you sooo much!!! 

I love this thread! Everyone is looking fabulous and so inspirational, please keep them comming!!


----------



## thavasa

lcs said:


> My outfit. I put together a bunch of stuff from my closet and was surprisingly pleased with the results. lol. Skirt is from Bella Princi on etsy.


 
I like your outfit! the color look gorgeous on you, and the skirt is sooo cute!


----------



## thavasa

madsaboutu said:


> so anyway...here's me today. I am finding out what grade I got for my Pharmacology finals, wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maldita shirt dress
> H&M sweater
> Corso Como salvatore boots in brick
> Urban outfitters pink leg warmers


 

I really like the leg warmer + boots look!!


----------



## lcs

thavasa said:


> I like your outfit! the color look gorgeous on you, and the skirt is sooo cute!


Thanks!


----------



## madsaboutu

^^thanks thavasa, your boots inspired me to get new black boots! i shouldn't be online! waaahh! but i'm pretty excited for it to get here.  I also found grey leather jacket at loehmann's last week that was similar to what you were wearing, I'm so mad at myself I didn't just get them! they were gone when I came back.:cry:


----------



## thavasa

madsaboutu said:


> ^^thanks thavasa, your boots inspired me to get new black boots! i shouldn't be online! waaahh! but i'm pretty excited for it to get here. I also found grey leather jacket at loehmann's last week that was similar to what you were wearing, I'm so mad at myself I didn't just get them! they were gone when I came back.:cry:


 
Thank you! I'm so happy you got some inspiration from my outfit I also love wearing boots during this season!!

Oh no...I hope you find a perfect leather jacket soon!! I got my jacket from my trip in Tokyo, and I think a leather jacket is a good investment for your wardrobe! Keep looking, there're many spring leather jackets comming out and I'm sure you'll find one!


----------



## jclr

*Madsaboutu*, I'm 5'7" and I've never considered myself long-legged.  Glad you guys do, though!  

Thanks, *Jourdyn*!


----------



## madsaboutu

thavasa, I checked out your blog and guess what? we have a common friend, I know the girl who's blog you're following! small world...well, not really, i guess not in the blogging world.


----------



## lil' fiona

wow every one looks so pretty!!!
here's my first post:


----------



## PurseAddict79

Here's me today. Sorry for the first pic being blurry but it was the only 'full body shot'...

William Rast Jerri Ultra skinnies
black tank (idk the brand)
Mike & Chris leather jacket
Paris Hilton shoes


----------



## bowsnhearts

Hi girls, I have been away for a while due to stressful job hunting. But here are 2 of my outfits:














The rest of the pics are on my blog.

For first outfit:

1) Bardot Australia puffed shoulders floral top
2) Sussan Australia shorts
4) Chanel 2.55 Black Lambskin with gold hardware

For 2nd outfit:

Everything is from Bardot Australia except for the Wittner Australia Triple Bow Nude Heels.


----------



## jclr

Casual, easy today.  





J Crew Button Down
Old Pashmina Wrap
AG Denim Leggings, yes wearing them again
No Name Leopard Print flats
Worn with Black Trench and Gray Hogan Bag (not shown)


----------



## jclr

*Purseaddict*, great outfit again!  The shoes really bring the outfit together.  
*Bowsnhearts*, nice outfits.  Much luck on job hunting.
*Lil'Fiona*, I love stripes so your top is a winner, especially with the OTK boots!


----------



## cityoflight

tooooo cute 



madsaboutu said:


> Of course my two year old has to have pictures taken...might as well post her outfit too!


----------



## lcs

lil' fiona said:


> wow every one looks so pretty!!!
> here's my first post:


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MsCandice

Very pretty. I like the little bows on the necklace. And that jacket is just lovely. 



PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today. Sorry for the first pic being blurry but it was the only 'full body shot'...
> 
> William Rast Jerri Ultra skinnies
> black tank (idk the brand)
> Mike & Chris leather jacket
> Paris Hilton shoes


----------



## lil' fiona

bowsnhearts said:


> Hi girls, I have been away for a while due to stressful job hunting. But here are 2 of my outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pics are on my blog.
> 
> For first outfit:
> 
> 1) Bardot Australia puffed shoulders floral top
> 2) Sussan Australia shorts
> 4) Chanel 2.55 Black Lambskin with gold hardware
> 
> For 2nd outfit:
> 
> Everything is from Bardot Australia except for the Wittner Australia Triple Bow Nude Heels.


 

Love your outfits!!! so cute and pretty!!!


----------



## madsaboutu

Hi girls! Everybody is looking fabulous today! we're just going out shopping for DH's Vday present today so I thought I'd keep it simple.

















custom tailored black blazer
diesel jeans
Panik grey top
Loveapella scarf
Dolce Vita flats in teal


----------



## madsaboutu

Of course...my little apprentice:













I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting her pics...so far, she's gotten nothing but love here! 
p.s. She thanks you all for the compliments!:kiss:


----------



## louladg

Madsaboutu ..your daughter is SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## PurseAddict79

OMG look at that face. She's too young to have perfected that little innocent look. So cute.



madsaboutu said:


> Of course...my little apprentice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting her pics...so far, she's gotten nothing but love here!
> p.s. She thanks you all for the compliments!:kiss:


----------



## otilia

jclr said:


> Casual, easy today.


 
I love your outfit! Casual and elegant at the same time.


----------



## Dabyachunv

*jclr*- Simply perfect!

*PurseAddict79* - I wanna go where ever you're going!  You look gorge!

*lil' fiona* - I love your look, topped off with CL OTK!

*Bowsnhearts* - Your too cute!

Keep em' coming ladies!  Another reason I love TPF!


----------



## cityoflight

I'm a FAN ^-^





madsaboutu said:


> Of course...my little apprentice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting her pics...so far, she's gotten nothing but love here!
> p.s. She thanks you all for the compliments!:kiss:


----------



## kcf68

madsaboutu said:


> Of course...my little apprentice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting her pics...so far, she's gotten nothing but love here!
> p.s. She thanks you all for the compliments!:kiss:


 
She has a very stylish outfit on and she a cute little handbags.  What more could you ask for.  She is too cute...


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> Hi girls! Everybody is looking fabulous today! we're just going out shopping for DH's Vday present today so I thought I'd keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom tailored black blazer
> diesel jeans
> Panik grey top
> Loveapella scarf
> Dolce Vita flats in teal



Madsaboutu, totally something I'd wear...love it!  And your daughter is adorable!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *Otilia* and *Dabyachunv*!


----------



## Swanky

She's adorable for sure!!!  Maybe you want to start a new thread in our Parenting forum though for kids' style?


----------



## jclr

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's adorable for sure!!!  Maybe you want to start a new thread in our Parenting forum though for kids' style?



What a good idea (even though I don't have kids myself)!


----------



## madsaboutu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's adorable for sure!!!  Maybe you want to start a new thread in our Parenting forum though for kids' style?



Hi swanky mama! that's really a good idea!  although I probably won't have time to be posting any pictures anytime soon because school (I'm in a nursing program) starts again next week for me and it really gets stressful.  I do appreciate everyone's kind comments!

cityoflight, louldg, thanks! i try hard not to be a stage mama. lol

Kcf68, she is a girly girl and already, shows a love for shoes and handbags.  I try not to take her out shopping much otherwise my DH will go bankrupt between the two of us. lol

jclr, I found inspiration in your white blazer outfit the last time and realized I owned a black one I never wore! adore your classic ensembles!


----------



## jclr

Today.





Banana Republic Sweater that's about 12 years old
CoH jeans
Cole Haan driving moccasins

And this evening I think I'll wear this out with friends.




Max Studio Blouse
Target Camisole
Club Monaco Skirt
Hue tights
Burberry Booties (finally found the perfect booties!)


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> jclr, I found inspiration in your white blazer outfit the last time and realized I owned a black one I never wore! adore your classic ensembles!



*Madsaboutu*, thanks!  I've been inspired many times in this thread.  Everyone always looks fabulous!


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr, those booties are to die for!  I like patented stuff myself.  It's funny, sometimes I look through my closet and It surprises me that I still keep or wear clothes that I had from college! sometimes it's just hard to let go of really nice clothes, lol.


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> jclr, those booties are to die for!  I like patented stuff myself.  It's funny, sometimes I look through my closet and It surprises me that I still keep or wear clothes that I had from college! sometimes it's just hard to let go of really nice clothes, lol.



Thanks, *Madsaboutu*.  I like the booties because they're not too high and they're simple.  As for my clothes, I'm not very trendy and like you, my favorites are usually the pieces that I've had for a while.  Most of the clothes I've posted here, so far, are not new at all.


----------



## airborne

as always 


jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Sweater that's about 12 years old
> CoH jeans
> Cole Haan driving moccasins
> 
> And this evening I think I'll wear this out with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Studio Blouse
> Target Camisole
> Club Monaco Skirt
> Hue tights
> Burberry Booties (finally found the perfect booties!)


----------



## Raneja

jclr, it looks great !


----------



## angelastoel

missoni + H&M scarf
mj bag
zara leather jacket


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *Talena* and *Raneja*!!!


----------



## *sam**

Hi,
I have been reading this thread for a long time now and I love it.
All of you look so different and stylish and full of ideas. It is so good to see that everybody is having fun dressing up every morning.
For me it is like some kind of creative art playing with the different colours, shapes and materials and creating something new and unique every day.
So here comes my first outfit.
(I am not sure about the quality of the pictures, I reckon I have to get a good camera.)















Occasion: Going to afternoon movie and window shopping
Weather: 1 celsius, sunny, very windy
Jeans: Gap
Shirt: Gap
Pullover: Moda International
Belt: Gas
Scarf: Jean Patou
Gloves: Hungarian brand
Jacket: MaxMara
Boots: Buffalo
Bag: Furla
Perfume: Serge Lutens Louve


----------



## kcf68

^^Can't see your pictures??


----------



## madsaboutu

I'm running late for late lunch with friends! sorry about the mess! tried this on last night to wear today:










Gray Robin K. sweater
Forever 21 light blue dress
Motif 56 wide silver belt

_I didn't happen to take pics with my boots (couldn't decide when I took pics last night) but today I decided to wear my gray slouchy leather boots from Steve Madden Luxe_


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Where's your little one? I want to see her She's sooo cute!
p.s. I love that belt!

Me today:


----------



## jclr

You look great, *Madsaboutu*!
*Shoelover*, great jacket and shoes!

Still having fun with my new booties.  Today.




Karen Millen Moto Sweater
3.1 Phillip Lim Dress
Burberry Booties


----------



## *sam**

*sam** said:


> Hi,
> I have been reading this thread for a long time now and I love it.
> All of you look so different and stylish and full of ideas. It is so good to see that everybody is having fun dressing up every morning.
> For me it is like some kind of creative art playing with the different colours, shapes and materials and creating something new and unique every day.
> So here comes my first outfit.
> (I am not sure about the quality of the pictures, I reckon I have to get a good camera.)
> 
> 
> Occasion: Going to afternoon movie and window shopping
> Weather: 1 celsius, sunny, very windy
> Jeans: Gap
> Shirt: Gap
> Pullover: Moda International
> Belt: Gas
> Scarf: Jean Patou
> Gloves: Hungarian brand
> Jacket: MaxMara
> Boots: Buffalo
> Bag: Furla
> Perfume: Serge Lutens Louve




Sorry, I don't know, what happened. I could see the pics earlier. I try again.


----------



## indi3r4

out to dinner with the bf last night to celebrate my birthday and early V day dinner.. 

3.1 Phillip Lim Dress
CL Yotruche 
Balenciaga Cherche Midi Clutch


----------



## PANda_USC

Outfits for past two days. Saturday, celebrated *Valentine's day* with the dbf because he left for LA today. Wearing pink ombre Herve Leger Tube Dress, Chanel Jumbo Flap in Violet 06 Lambskin SHW, Christian Louboutin New Simple 120s in Nude Patent.

Second outfit was for *Chinese New Year.* Red, pleated trench coat from Taiwan, Chanel Westminster Flap, Christian Louboutin Lady Claude 120s in Fire Opal Strass.


----------



## madsaboutu

thanks Shoelover, i have taken the advice of the ladies to post her outfits on the parenting site, she has now have her own thread! lol.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/post-your-kids-outfit-for-day-include-pics-558731.html

jclr, love the dress! gray has been invading my closet lately...i can't have enough of it!

indi3r4, i'm sure you wowed your bf with your look last night!


----------



## pecandanish

indi3r4 said:


> out to dinner with the bf last night to celebrate my birthday and early V day dinner..
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Dress
> CL Yotruche
> Balenciaga Cherche Midi Clutch


Love that clutch!


----------



## madsaboutu

angelastoel said:


> missoni + H&M scarf
> mj bag
> zara leather jacket



I love your MJ purse! I can never carry anything white lately...sigh. too much too worry with a toddler


----------



## stefeilnately

Happy Luna New Year everyone! Love all the recent outfits!!

here's mum, me and my one-month old niece over the new yr celebration...


----------



## ennerad

coat: joseph
sweater: old, from some frumpy store
shirt: j crew
pants: alexander mcqueen
boots: yin 

quean


----------



## Martina_Italy

PANda_USC said:


> Outfits for past two days. Saturday, celebrated *Valentine's day* with the dbf because he left for LA today. Wearing pink ombre Herve Leger Tube Dress, Chanel Jumbo Flap in Violet 06 Lambskin SHW, Christian Louboutin New Simple 120s in Nude Patent.
> 
> Second outfit was for *Chinese New Year.* Red, pleated trench coat from Taiwan, Chanel Westminster Flap, Christian Louboutin Lady Claude 120s in Fire Opal Strass.




Wow, I love both outfits, you're so stilish!!!!


----------



## *sam**

^^^Nice weather and the outfit is oh so


----------



## CoachGirl12

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Where's your little one? I want to see her She's sooo cute!
> p.s. I love that belt!
> 
> Me today:


Love your outfit! Has anyone told you that you look like Michelle Rodriguez? Cuz you do!


----------



## Dabyachunv

ennerad said:


> coat: joseph
> sweater: old, from some frumpy store
> shirt: j crew
> pants: alexander mcqueen
> boots: yin
> 
> quean




Gorgeous!  The coat is so pretty!


----------



## PANda_USC

*stefeil*, you look adorable and that hot pink looks fab on you!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Saturday... 






Sunday:
My son's 8th birthday (and Valentines Day of course)





Here's me today...back to the daily grind after a great weekend.


----------



## stefeilnately

PANda_USC said:


> *stefeil*, you look adorable and that hot pink looks fab on you!


 
Thanks Sweetie!!


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday:
> My son's 8th birthday (and Valentines Day of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me today...back to the daily grind after a great weekend.


 
You look so chic and that smile is so infectious!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

stefeilnately said:


> You look so chic and that smile is so infectious!!



Awww thank you!!!



stefeilnately said:


>


 
I LOVE this!


----------



## ShoeLover

I am obssesed with nautical tees and this is one of my favorites:


----------



## annemerrick

Love this outfit^^^^.  What kind of tights are you wearing??


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! I think these are old navy. It's hard to tell since they don't have a tag and I have many pairs. But they're either old navy or banana republic.


----------



## PANda_USC

*martina*, thank you so much darling!


----------



## madsaboutu

ennerad said:


> coat: joseph
> sweater: old, from some frumpy store
> shirt: j crew
> pants: alexander mcqueen
> boots: yin
> 
> quean



great ensemble!!! I heart your coat and pants!


----------



## airborne

luv your hair!!!



ennerad said:


> coat: joseph
> sweater: old, from some frumpy store
> shirt: j crew
> pants: alexander mcqueen
> boots: yin
> 
> quean


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Shirt: random from Nordstrom
Pants: Y-3
Shoes: Sam Edelman

I wish I could take outdoor pictures but its snowing.  Again.  Everyone looks great!


----------



## *sam**

ennerad,
i love your boots.
I have just checked the yin website (i have never heard about them before). They have gorgeous pairs in the 2010 summer/spring collection as well. Oh, those suede ones...


----------



## madsaboutu

just doing some errands, me today:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Paniz yellow top
Madewell striped cardigan
James jeans
vintage cream belt


----------



## thavasa

You're looking HOT!! love the dress!



indi3r4 said:


> out to dinner with the bf last night to celebrate my birthday and early V day dinner..
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Dress
> CL Yotruche
> Balenciaga Cherche Midi Clutch


----------



## thavasa

Love, love this outfit! your dress is so beautiful and love how the sweater jacket add some edgy to it!!



jclr said:


> You look great, *Madsaboutu*!
> *Shoelover*, great jacket and shoes!
> 
> Still having fun with my new booties. Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen Moto Sweater
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Dress
> Burberry Booties


----------



## thavasa

E~ this is too cute! love the pink polka dots blouse on your mum, and your bright pink dress is beautiful! You and your mum( and the little one!) all look gorgeous my dear




stefeilnately said:


> Happy Luna New Year everyone! Love all the recent outfits!!
> 
> here's mum, me and my one-month old niece over the new yr celebration...


----------



## thavasa

Love the yellow on you!! it look pretty with the striped cardi, can't wait for spring!



madsaboutu said:


> just doing some errands, me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paniz yellow top
> Madewell striped cardigan
> James jeans
> vintage cream belt


----------



## P.Y.T.

You guys all look great! I must start posting some outfits too...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Free People Dress, Studded Leather Belt (see brand on blog), Chanel chain fringe pearl necklace, Fendi wood effect heels, nude fishnet tights.  See outfit details and more photos on my blog =) xo


----------



## Needanotherbag

ennerad said:


> coat: joseph
> sweater: old, from some frumpy store
> shirt: j crew
> pants: alexander mcqueen
> boots: yin
> 
> quean



Love this outfit, but the most striking part of it is your smile!


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## pecandanish

bb10lue said:


> I got my Alexander Wang sweater dress in mail today...what do you think? i'm having mixed feelings about it.... It is really baggy and boxish.


Bill Cosby approves.


----------



## airborne

very classic look...you just gave me an ideal for tomorrow...thx


KellBellCA said:


>


----------



## *sam**

talena.airborne said:


> very classic look...you just gave me an ideal for tomorrow...thx



KellBellCA is always so classic. 
My all time favourite piece of clothes is a good pair of jeans. Wish i could wear them more, not only on weekends...


----------



## airborne

love her coordination...esp the way she has the belt and sweater...cute!



*sam** said:


> KellBellCA is always so classic.
> My all time favourite piece of clothes is a good pair of jeans. Wish i could wear them more, not only on weekends...


----------



## *sam**

madsaboutu said:


> just doing some errands, me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paniz yellow top
> Madewell striped cardigan
> James jeans
> vintage cream belt



You just brought some sunshine into my morning with that yellow top. That is what I needed. Thanks. It has been dark here for months now. :sunnies


----------



## *sam**

talena.airborne said:


> love her coordination...esp the way she has the belt and sweater...cute!



And the ruffles on that sweater...  Have you seen them? Almost unnoticable nice little touch...


----------



## airborne

see i have to bag that look  CUTE!  thx u..


----------



## LostInBal

Adore your heels dear *glossie*!!


----------



## stefeilnately

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Free People Dress, Studded Leather Belt (see brand on blog), Chanel chain fringe pearl necklace, Fendi wood effect heels, nude fishnet tights. See outfit details and more photos on my blog =) xo


 
You look like a model! I love the outfit...


----------



## stefeilnately

ShoeLover said:


> I am obssesed with nautical tees and this is one of my favorites:


 

Love stripes too! Love how you coordinated the outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

KellBellCA said:


>


 
This outfit is so classy...is that a j crew cardi??


----------



## plumaplomb

thavasa said:


> Me today



ack!! Where is the grey leather jacket from? I have been searching all over for this! Please tell me it is under $500...


----------



## KellBellCA

*sam** said:


> And the ruffles on that sweater...  Have you seen them? Almost unnoticable nice little touch...





stefeilnately said:


> This outfit is so classy...is that a j crew cardi??



*talena.airborne*, **sam**, *stefeilnately* - Thanks ladies!

**Sam* & stefeilnately* - It's an Ann Taylor LOFT cardi...
http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalo...aultColor=Ballet Pink&defaultSizeType=Regular


----------



## madsaboutu

*sam** said:


> You just brought some sunshine into my morning with that yellow top. That is what I needed. Thanks. It has been dark here for months now. :sunnies



Sam,
I live in LA and it's over 80 degrees here right now, can you believe it?! I came out with a sweater and I had to take it off! I am so ready for spring...could it be?!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Leather Bandage Skirt, Sheer Silk Blouse, Chanel Necklace, Jimmy Choo Fishnet Heels.  More outfit details and photos on my blog =) xo


----------



## thavasa

plumaplomb said:


> ack!! Where is the grey leather jacket from? I have been searching all over for this! Please tell me it is under $500...


 
I got it from my trip in Tokyo...I think it's around $600, if  you need more info on the brand( I'm not familiar with their brand), I will check it for you


----------



## *sam**

madsaboutu said:


> Sam,
> I live in LA and it's over 80 degrees here right now, can you believe it?! I came out with a sweater and I had to take it off! I am so ready for spring...could it be?!



Here it is below 30 (-2 in celsius), so the difference between 'us' is 50 degrees :cry:


----------



## *sam**

KellBellCA said:


> *talena.airborne*, **sam**, *stefeilnately* - Thanks ladies!
> 
> **Sam* & stefeilnately* - It's an Ann Taylor LOFT cardi...
> http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalo...aultColor=Ballet Pink&defaultSizeType=Regular



Thank you KellBellCA, I wish I could shop at Ann Taylor. But they only deliver to the US. Sooooo unfair.....


----------



## initialed

Close up of the shoes:


----------



## PANda_USC

*thavasa*, my dear!! I've missed all of your posts with your wonderfully cute and elegant outfits!! I am going to look through your blog, meow!


----------



## sasy

From Valentine's Day ...






Under the coat ...






Brands are on my blog.


----------



## airborne

luv the jeans





initialed said:


> Close up of the shoes:


----------



## initialed

*talena.airborne* - Thanks so much!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*sasy* I love your coat!!! I read a bit about you on your blog... we're from the same area 

Here's me today. 
Express skirt
BCBG black button up
BCBG boyfriend blazer


----------



## Dukeprincess

You better get it *purse addict!* FIERCE!


----------



## tillie46

ShoeLover said:


> I am obssesed with nautical tees and this is one of my favorites:



*ShoeLover...........*  Your outfit is darling, and has anyone ever told you that you look like Katie Holmes?


----------



## lizz

aryn K blazer, Express dress, Missoni scarf, Newport News leggings, Beverly Feldman pumps


----------



## jclr

Everyone looks great!  
*Thavasa*, thanks for the earlier comment. 
*Sasy*, love your shoes from Valentine's 
*PurseAddict*, your skirt!  LOVE!!!! 

Today.








3.1 Phillip Lim Gray Cropped Leather Jacket
Level 99 Bell Bottom Jeans
Banana Republic Shirt
Cashmere Scarf from Bluefly
Burberry Booties


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thanks! OMG those jeans are HOT. I wish I had the long slender legs to pull them off. You seriously look like you're 6ft tall. How tall are you?? I will forever be jealous of your lean, beautifully long legs.

*dukeprincess* Thanks, doll!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Thanks! OMG those jeans are HOT. I wish I had the long slender legs to pull them off. You seriously look like you're 6ft tall. How tall are you?? I will forever be jealous of your lean, beautifully long legs.



Really?  Wow, you're so nice to say that.  In high school (almost 20 years ago my legs were my biggest insecurity).  Time and maturity really do help to shift perspective, don't they?  

 I'm 5'7" but I'm wearing a low-heeled bootie right now too, so that helps a lot.  I got these jeans at Anthropologie a few years ago and I really like them.  Thanks so much for making my day, *PurseAddict*! Keep posting your great outfits!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jlcr*, wow, your outfit with the jeans and the jacket and scarf is amazing!! They all look so wonderful together and you're so lucky you can pull off those kinds of jeans!


----------



## jclr

PANda_USC said:


> *jlcr*, wow, your outfit with the jeans and the jacket and scarf is amazing!! They all look so wonderful together and you're so lucky you can pull off those kinds of jeans!



Aw, *Panda*, thanks!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexander Wang Leather & Suede Leggings, Vince Cashmere Cardigan, White Ribbed Tank, RJ Graziano Necklace, Fendi Studded Ankle Boots, Abercrombie & Fitch Parka.

See more photos on my blog =) xo


----------



## shoebuyer37

*jclr* I love your outfit!  So classy and sophisticated..love the jeans and the jacket especially!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## shoebuyer37

PurseAddict79 said:


> *sasy* I love your coat!!! I read a bit about you on your blog... we're from the same area
> 
> Here's me today.
> Express skirt
> BCBG black button up
> BCBG boyfriend blazer


I really love all your outfits...you and me are shaped pretty similar and you give me tons of inspiration on things to wear.


----------



## airborne

pic #1


jclr said:


> Everyone looks great!
> *Thavasa*, thanks for the earlier comment.
> *Sasy*, love your shoes from Valentine's
> *PurseAddict*, your skirt!  LOVE!!!!
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Gray Cropped Leather Jacket
> Level 99 Bell Bottom Jeans
> Banana Republic Shirt
> Cashmere Scarf from Bluefly
> Burberry Booties


----------



## airborne

lizz said:


> aryn K blazer, Express dress, Missoni scarf, Newport News leggings, Beverly Feldman pumps


----------



## CoachGirl12

jclr said:


> Everyone looks great!
> *Thavasa*, thanks for the earlier comment.
> *Sasy*, love your shoes from Valentine's
> *PurseAddict*, your skirt!  LOVE!!!!
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Gray Cropped Leather Jacket
> Level 99 Bell Bottom Jeans
> Banana Republic Shirt
> Cashmere Scarf from Bluefly
> Burberry Booties


GORGEOUS outfits! LOVE the jeans!


----------



## jclr

*Shoebuyer*, *Talena*, and *CoachGirl*...thanks!!!!


----------



## sasy

PurseAddict79 -- Thank you & how cool that we are in the same area!
JCLR -- Thanks so much.


----------



## i_wona

*sam** said:


> Sorry, I don't know, what happened. I could see the pics earlier. I try again.



Love this! Very Ralph Lauren!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*shoebuyer37* - Wow, thank you!

Today is big corporate meeting day... so nice and conservative.


----------



## *sam**

^ love the colour of your top


----------



## PurseAddict79

^ Thank you. I sure screwed up this morning though. Was rushing to get in by 6am to get some reports done. Lighting in my condo is a bit on the dull side. I got here, went in the restroom and realized this blouse is SHEER! Like you can see my tummy below the ruffles! So, needless to say, the blazer will be on all day.


----------



## *sam**

i_wona said:


> Love this! Very Ralph Lauren!


 
Thank you i_wona, I am a big fan of his style... Timeless american smart casual.


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^ Thank you. I sure screwed up this morning though. Was rushing to get in by 6am to get some reports done. Lighting in my condo is a bit on the dull side. I got here, went in the restroom and realized this blouse is SHEER! Like you can see my tummy below the ruffles! So, needless to say, the blazer will be on all day.


LMAO... oops! haha, your outfit looks fab! you should start a fashion blog!


----------



## *sam**

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^ Thank you. I sure screwed up this morning though. Was rushing to get in by 6am to get some reports done. Lighting in my condo is a bit on the dull side. I got here, went in the restroom and realized this blouse is SHEER! Like you can see my tummy below the ruffles! So, needless to say, the blazer will be on all day.




I am sure your meeting partners would not have minded you not wearing the blazer


----------



## natmk28

me today: 





and a close up of the necklace:


----------



## PurseAddict79

*coachgirl12* Wow, thanks! I've never really considered the blog thing. I mean, I follow so many others here and I swear, I pale in comparison to them...

**sam***  Yeah I don't think a room full of men would complain

*natmk28* Fabulous as always!


----------



## kcf68

natmk28 said:


> me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the necklace:


 
I love your outfits!  You are really pretty too!


----------



## airborne

as always!


natmk28 said:


> me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the necklace:


----------



## madsaboutu

we've been getting weird weather lately, one minute it's cloudy next the sun comes out, so I've been wearing stuff were I can easily take off.  Here's me going to my Mental health class today:














Romeo and Juliet Couture military jacket
Love2BReal distressed top
United Colors of Benetton scarf
WESC gray pants
Coach flats
Bottega Veneta over the shoulder purse


----------



## lvobsessedashle

PurseAddict79 said:


> *shoebuyer37* - Wow, thank you!
> 
> Today is big corporate meeting day... so nice and conservative.


 

I have to say!! You are absolutly beautiful! i dont comment much because of my tight scedual i dont have much time but iv been going through this thread and your outfits ALWAYS catch my attention ...and i always log on to see what your wearing haha i love your style, your hair, and you are the shape everyone DREAMS to be you are STUNNING! continue sharing your outfits we all enjoy it!!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *shoebuyer37* - Wow, thank you!
> 
> Today is big corporate meeting day... so nice and conservative.



Are those leopard cuffs on your jacket?  I like that--especially with the turquoise blouse.  Nice outfit, as usual!


----------



## Love Life

My outfit last weekend...


----------



## sasy

PurseAddict79 -- You look amazing in black & blue.
natmk28 -- LOVE that cardi.


----------



## sasy

RIP, Alexander McQueen ...







More pics and details are on my blog.


----------



## initialed




----------



## lilflobowl

wearing this to go out partying tonight (the dress is longer when I'm standing! )


----------



## natmk28

thanks purseaddict, talena, Kcf, and sasy!


----------



## kcf68

sasy said:


> RIP, Alexander McQueen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details are on my blog.


 
Girl those a Sex in the City shoes!  Those are To Die for!!! Love the outfit with them... .


----------



## PurseAddict79

*lvobsessedashle* - OMG. Seriously, you about brought tears to my eyes. I cannot tell you how much I hate my body. I always mull over the photos I'm about to post... looking for fat rolls and other imperfections. Thank you so, so much for the compliments
*jclr* - The lining is leopard. I absolutely love it. Its just the right hint of sexy chic to jazz up a black suit. Thanks!
*sasy* - Thank you. You always look so amazing. You inspire me! And OMG those shoes today... sooooo hot.


----------



## *sam**

sasy said:


> RIP, Alexander McQueen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details are on my blog.


 
Very nice.
And I loved him too. Big loss.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Me today.
Rock & Republic jeans
Target Go International sweater
cheapie cami from Target
Tiffany key necklace


xx bad picture day apparently lol...

(someone was walking up right as I went to snap this...)





Terribly blurry





My fave part of these jeans... the logo






(Oh a side note, I am changing my hair this weekend. So watch for that on Monday.  Oh... and I think I might just start a blog after all... )


----------



## HOTasFCUK

lilflowbowl: Love the shoes! Where are they from?

purseaddict79: Love, love, love the jeans! I have a huge R&R obsession & i want those in my collection. They look great with the wrap top!


----------



## *sam**

^ uh, very nice!!!
and I also think you have a great figure...


----------



## PurseAddict79

*HOTasFCUK* I freakin' love your screen name  Thank you! I don't know the style name. I actually got them at the Rack for like $120. 

**sam*** You're a sweetheart. Thank you!


----------



## pwecious_323

My first post here..Happy Friday Everyone!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*HOTasFCUK*, thanks babe! The heels are from Zara.


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict, your legs look a mile long in this outfit, just in case in you didn't know. 

That pink is a great color on you, and good job starting a blog. I've been sitting on my butt delaying starting one.  It won't be about clothes, though, it'll be about FOOD, my single biggest obsession!


----------



## *sam**

madsaboutu said:


> we've been getting weird weather lately, one minute it's cloudy next the sun comes out, so I've been wearing stuff were I can easily take off.  Here's me going to my Mental health class today:



Very nice colour combination!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> (Oh a side note, I am changing my hair this weekend. So watch for that on Monday.



I love your hair now, but I'm sure whatever you decide, you will rock it!!!


----------



## jclr

*Mads* (all right if I call you that? ), I like the scarf and the Bottega bag with the blazer.


----------



## jclr

*Sasy*, you always have the most beautiful shoes!


----------



## ennerad

*sasy*...always impressive!

scarf: self-made
cardigan: h&m
shirt: maison martin margiela
button-up: man's gap shirt
pants: rick owens lilies
boots: frye

http://iamquean.blogspot.com


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* - Thanks! I didn't like this outfit at all until I took the pic... and then it was like 'wow... I look kinda tall'   As for the hair, I'm going to go with an asymetrical bob... kinda how Victoria Beckham use to wear her hair. I'll post pics of course 

I'd sooo subscribe to your food blog... I'm not a "foodie" but I love to experiment in the kitchen.


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> *Mads* (all right if I call you that? ), I like the scarf and the Bottega bag with the blazer.



*jclr*, yes you can definitely call me that! Thanks! The bag is my best vintage buy so far! it's a 1980's BV and you would not believe how much i got it for...as for the scarf, I've had it as far as I could remember, back then I wore a lot of UCB, but there's not a lot of their shops around here...I was going to tell you that scarf you wore from bluefly, i was eyeing it too! now i feel bad i didn't get them! you're outfits are always smashing.

*Sam*, thanks! I always try to wear casual clothes with some pop of color to make it not so boring.  I'm glad you appreciate that.


----------



## madsaboutu

ennerad said:


> *sasy*...always impressive!
> 
> scarf: self-made
> cardigan: h&m
> shirt: maison martin margiela
> button-up: man's gap shirt
> pants: rick owens lilies
> boots: frye
> 
> http://iamquean.blogspot.com



you dress really cools!


----------



## madsaboutu

natmk28 said:


> me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the necklace:



I would totally wear this!  you look great! love the necklace with it.


----------



## madsaboutu

(Oh a side note, I am changing my hair this weekend. So watch for that on Monday.  Oh... and I think I might just start a blog after all... )[/QUOTE]

*purseaddict79*, I know the VB hair you want because I took a pic of her to my stylist last time but my stylist refused to cut it that way...i figure she kinda felt it wouldn't look too good on me, but i can totally see it on you! can't wait to see it on monday! i'm sure you can pull it off more than anybody else!


----------



## mizz852

Yesterday's outfit: 




Abercrombie coral colour tank
JET coverup
Danier motorcycle leather jacket
Zara white denim cut-offs
F21 belt
Black Opaque tights
JB Martin patent leather boots

Today's outfit:



H&M long black tank
ribbed patterned leggings
scarf from a factory in Hangzhou, China
Danier motorcycle leather jacket


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* - Thanks! I didn't like this outfit at all until I took the pic... and then it was like 'wow... I look kinda tall'   As for the hair, I'm going to go with an asymetrical bob... kinda how Victoria Beckham use to wear her hair. I'll post pics of course
> 
> I'd sooo subscribe to your food blog... I'm not a "foodie" but I love to experiment in the kitchen.



Ha ha, when I had short hair I looked forward to changing the style up every six weeks.  Looking forward to seeing your new style!

Deal on the food blog!  Now if I can just decide on the name...hmmm...


----------



## jclr

Today.
Free People Cape Jacket
Old tunic shirt
Rock & Republic pencil skirt
Burberry Shoes


----------



## initialed

Brands on my new blog!
http://initialed.blogspot.com/


----------



## *sam**

*jclr*, very stylish, as always. Love every single piece.

*initialed*, love your girly flats with the leater jacket! I will visit your blog.


----------



## initialed

**sam*** - Thank so much!!


----------



## airborne

OMG-THE PEACOAT!!


jclr said:


> Today.
> Free People Cape Jacket
> Old tunic shirt
> Rock & Republic pencil skirt
> Burberry Shoes


----------



## airborne

luv the coordination!!!





ennerad said:


> *sasy*...always impressive!
> 
> scarf: self-made
> cardigan: h&m
> shirt: maison martin margiela
> button-up: man's gap shirt
> pants: rick owens lilies
> boots: frye
> 
> http://iamquean.blogspot.com


----------



## airborne

...dont know what to say...but you got STYLE Ladie...love your coordination...i need a stylist..lol..good job





jclr said:


> *Mads* (all right if I call you that? ), I like the scarf and the Bottega bag with the blazer.


----------



## PurseAddict79

LOVE this. Excellent ensemble as usual my dear...


jclr said:


> Today.
> Free People Cape Jacket
> Old tunic shirt
> Rock & Republic pencil skirt
> Burberry Shoes


----------



## PurseAddict79

*mads* - I will post pics. And on Monday, if you see headless shots of my OOTD, then you know the hair didn't come out as planned lol


----------



## madsaboutu

PurseAddict79 said:


> *mads* - I will post pics. And on Monday, if you see headless shots of my OOTD, then you know the hair didn't come out as planned lol



you are too funny! i will love u anyway *if ever* that happens!
here's me today going to the library:









Kimchi Blue top from Urban Outfitters
Seven jeans
Madewell sweater
RL gladiator heels


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> Today.
> Free People Cape Jacket
> Old tunic shirt
> Rock & Republic pencil skirt
> Burberry Shoes




I heart your outfit!!!


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much to Kcf68, PurseAddict79, *Sam**, Jclr, and Ennerad.


----------



## madsaboutu

talena.airborne said:


> ...dont know what to say...but you got STYLE Ladie...love your coordination...i need a stylist..lol..good job




Thanks talena!!! I try with what I have, trust me...I don't see myself as stylish!  I too want a stylist!!!


----------



## thavasa

I love your sandal!!



madsaboutu said:


> you are too funny! i will love u anyway *if ever* that happens!
> here's me today going to the library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi Blue top from Urban Outfitters
> Seven jeans
> Madewell sweater
> RL gladiator heels


----------



## thavasa

You look so pretty as always! love your blouse!!




jclr said:


> Today.
> Free People Cape Jacket
> Old tunic shirt
> Rock & Republic pencil skirt
> Burberry Shoes


----------



## thavasa

I love all your outfit pictures...so glad you're starting a new blog!!




PurseAddict79 said:


> Me today.
> Rock & Republic jeans
> Target Go International sweater
> cheapie cami from Target
> Tiffany key necklace
> 
> 
> xx bad picture day apparently lol...
> 
> (someone was walking up right as I went to snap this...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fave part of these jeans... the logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh a side note, I am changing my hair this weekend. So watch for that on Monday.  Oh... and I think I might just start a blog after all... )


----------



## thavasa

My outfit the other day


----------



## lvobsessedashle

OMG! pink is SO pretty on you! and those jeans the back rocks ...im a pink freak lol your so crazy to mull over your pics lady lol you have a beautiful body and i mean that in a nice serious way not a creepo stalker way haha you should be proud of it, its just to bad YOU arnt famous so girls these days have someone to 'really' look up to.





PurseAddict79 said:


> Me today.
> Rock & Republic jeans
> Target Go International sweater
> cheapie cami from Target
> Tiffany key necklace
> 
> 
> xx bad picture day apparently lol...
> 
> (someone was walking up right as I went to snap this...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fave part of these jeans... the logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh a side note, I am changing my hair this weekend. So watch for that on Monday.  Oh... and I think I might just start a blog after all... )


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace Crop Top, Leather Skirt, Lace Patterned Tights, Dior Patent Heels, Chanel Necklace.  x =) xo


----------



## jclr

"The bag is my best vintage buy so far! it's a 1980's BV and you would not believe how much i got it for...as for the scarf, I've had it as far as I could remember, back then I wore a lot of UCB, but there's not a lot of their shops around here...I was going to tell you that scarf you wore from BlueFly, i was eyeing it too! now i feel bad i didn't get them! you're outfits are always smashing."

*Mads*, BV is my favorite luxury brand.  A few years ago, I also got a great deal on a vintage brown BV clutch.  Somehow, I always forget my purses in my pictures...

As for the Bluefly scarf, I've really gotten a lot of use out of it.  I really like your gladiator heels in the last post.
                                           ************************************

"mads - I will post pics. And on Monday, if you see headless shots of my OOTD, then you know the hair didn't come out as planned lol"

*PurseAddict*, Too funny--like my pictures, ha ha!  This is partly because my hair is always a mess!
                                           ************************************

*
Thanks for the very generous comments ladies, this thread has been so fun! *


----------



## jclr

thavasa said:


> My outfit the other day




*Thavasa*, you look great, as usual.  Lovely jacket.  So luxe!


----------



## lawchick

^^Fabulous outfit!  Tell us who makes everything.  I love everything about the outfit but I especially LOVE the tights.


----------



## airborne

as always...the plaid!





thavasa said:


> My outfit the other day


----------



## airborne

on the leather jacket
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brands on my new blog!
http://initialed.blogspot.com/[/QUOTE]


----------



## madsaboutu

Hi fabulous ladies! I can't wait to see your outfits today! 









Dark brown leather bomber jacket I snagged at Loehmann's
American Rag white ruffled top
Donna Karan skinny jeans
Seychelles clogs


----------



## angelastoel

look at the shoulders!


----------



## initialed

talena.airborne - Thanks!!


----------



## ennerad

coat: joseph
scarf: self-made
sweater: zara men's
leggings: rick owens lilies
boots: frye 

quean


----------



## airborne

*ennerad I'll call you you the FRYE BOOT queen!! I really like them!!*





coat: joseph
scarf: self-made
sweater: zara men's
leggings: rick owens lilies
boots: frye 

quean[/QUOTE]


----------



## *sam**

Going to the matine movies today. Still cold, snowed yesterday.


----------



## airborne

the boots sam..


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## airborne

these!!





PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## Perfect Day

All very nice - ThaVasa - stunning outfit.


----------



## initialed




----------



## Dabyachunv

^ Oh my goodness!  I dont know whats cuter..the Bal, gloves, or the flats!


----------



## initialed

^Thank you so much!!


----------



## thavasa

Thank you *jclr, talena, Perfect Day *!!

lawchick~ Thank you! here's my outfit details:

Joie plaid shirt, J brand jeans, faux fur jacket and boots from Japan, Bal amethyst city.


----------



## thavasa

oops..double posted!


----------



## thavasa

Looking cute!! love your coat...it looks so warm!




initialed said:


>


----------



## eggpudding

initialed said:


>



Adorable!


----------



## initialed

Thavasa & eggpudding - Thank you both!!


----------



## kookycookie

This is my ode to Anthro post... love Anthropologie cardigans!


----------



## initialed

^Love your bbag!


----------



## shalomjude

initialed said:


>



Great outfit


----------



## HOTasFCUK

initialed: cute outfit! Loving the support for Canada in the Olympics! Apparently those mitts are sold out everywhere with over 2.6 million were sold! Luckily my younger brother got a pair at Christmas! And i want your bag!


----------



## jclr

*Cookie*, I was just eyeing this cardigan a couple of days ago.  Love your use of blue and green.  They're my favorite colors, especially green!


----------



## ennerad

*talena.airborne, jasterock, thavasa:*
thanks belatedly for your sweet comments!
i don't check back often, b/c no one ever really comments on my outfits. been catching up and love your style!

today:







pardon the blur.

coat: walter
gloves: portolano
sweater: some old thing
shirt: free people
skirt: margiela
tights: target
boots: frye

quean


----------



## PurseAddict79

Hi all. I am so jealous of everyones weekend outfits. I usually am just chillin in jeans and a tshirt on the weekend. I work so many hours during the week I tend to be a homebody on the weekend, therefore no real reason to "get dressed".

Here's me today. I debated posting this because I wore this skirt 2wks ago, but figured I'd post anyhow. 

(ignore the silly face lol)





and a few pics of my hair. I know it isn't clothing, but its still part of my outfit


----------



## lilflobowl

*PurseAddict79*, I LOVE YOUR HAIR COLOURS!! They suit you very well!!

I wore this today; took the snap while playing with my dog:


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Hi all. I am so jealous of everyones weekend outfits. I usually am just chillin in jeans and a tshirt on the weekend. I work so many hours during the week I tend to be a homebody on the weekend, therefore no real reason to "get dressed".
> 
> Here's me today. I debated posting this because I wore this skirt 2wks ago, but figured I'd post anyhow.
> 
> (ignore the silly face lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few pics of my hair. I know it isn't clothing, but its still part of my outfit



*PurseAddict*, you're so cute!  You totally remind me of my little sister (well, my little sister who is probably older than you at 32).  She always rocks short hairstyles like you are now.  Great cut and color!  

BTW, your skirt looks great with that jacket!


----------



## jclr

ennerad said:


> *talena.airborne, jasterock, thavasa:*
> thanks belatedly for your sweet comments!
> i don't check back often, b/c no one ever really comments on my outfits. been catching up and love your style!
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon the blur.
> 
> coat: walter
> gloves: portolano
> sweater: some old thing
> shirt: free people
> skirt: margiela
> tights: target
> boots: frye
> 
> quean



*Ennerad*, I love everything about this outfit from the colors to the coat and especially the boots!


----------



## annemerrick

ennerad said:


> *talena.airborne, jasterock, thavasa:*
> thanks belatedly for your sweet comments!
> i don't check back often, b/c no one ever really comments on my outfits. been catching up and love your style!
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon the blur.
> 
> coat: walter
> gloves: portolano
> sweater: some old thing
> shirt: free people
> skirt: margiela
> tights: target
> boots: frye
> 
> quean


 
Hi Ennerad....I am guilty of not commenting!!!  I always admire people's outfits in this thread, but rarely post any comments!  The thing I like about the way you dress is that it is very slouchy and chic all at the same time.  You always look comfortable.  I also always like your shoes...especially the wingtips.  I have been looking for a pair!


----------



## jclr

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S4IU6qGAa5I/AAAAAAAABhs/9CKdCWP4B08/s576/CIMG1680.JPG
From this weekend.  
Top:  Forgot Brand
Jeans:  J Brand
Shoes:  Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## CarineS

jclr, that looks very pretty.  Love the shoes!


----------



## yoglood

*purseaddict* your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## thavasa

I love your new hairdo...it's very sharp! not many people can pull of this look!



PurseAddict79 said:


> Hi all. I am so jealous of everyones weekend outfits. I usually am just chillin in jeans and a tshirt on the weekend. I work so many hours during the week I tend to be a homebody on the weekend, therefore no real reason to "get dressed".
> 
> Here's me today. I debated posting this because I wore this skirt 2wks ago, but figured I'd post anyhow.
> 
> (ignore the silly face lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few pics of my hair. I know it isn't clothing, but its still part of my outfit


----------



## initialed

*shalomjude* & *HOTasFCUK* - Thanks so much!


----------



## chantal1922

Loving the new hair *PA!*


----------



## PurseAddict79

*lilflobowl* - Thanks! Your dog is adorable! And I love your shoes!!
*jclr* - Thank you doll. You look amazing as always. Those shoes are TDF! (and I'm about your sisters age. I'm 30)

Thanks*thevasa* and *chantal*!


----------



## thavasa

You look so chic as always! love the blouse and that sandal is TDF!!



jclr said:


> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S4IU6qGAa5I/AAAAAAAABhs/9CKdCWP4B08/s576/CIMG1680.JPG
> From this weekend.
> Top: Forgot Brand
> Jeans: J Brand
> Shoes: Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## thavasa

You're welcome I really like your winter outfits!! You certainly have a good style!!



ennerad said:


> *talena.airborne, jasterock, thavasa:*
> thanks belatedly for your sweet comments!
> i don't check back often, b/c no one ever really comments on my outfits. been catching up and love your style!
> 
> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon the blur.
> 
> coat: walter
> gloves: portolano
> sweater: some old thing
> shirt: free people
> skirt: margiela
> tights: target
> boots: frye
> 
> quean


----------



## airborne

*ennerad...im a fan, luv your coordination + those leggings r td4!
and
** thavasa...**you always on point digging the blazer!
*


----------



## airborne

*PurseAddict*- your hair gets...luv it!


----------



## airborne

*and of course jclr*, i luv the way when you sit how your D&Gs brought out that whole outfit...
*the way you ladies do it is the way it's done...love it!*






http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S4IU6qGAa5I/AAAAAAAABhs/9CKdCWP4B08/s576/CIMG1680.JPG
From this weekend.  
Top:  Forgot Brand
Jeans:  J Brand
Shoes:  Dolce & Gabbana[/QUOTE]


----------



## EMMY

jclr said:


> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_HulApcX1KfA/S4IU6qGAa5I/AAAAAAAABhs/9CKdCWP4B08/s576/CIMG1680.JPG
> From this weekend.
> Top: Forgot Brand
> Jeans: J Brand
> Shoes: Dolce & Gabbana


 

^LOVE!!! What JBrands are those? I like that opening--perfect for sandals!


----------



## vilette21c

Wow. All the outfits here are great. It inspired me to post my nice outfits whenever I go out. Here's my first... I wore brown knee high boots and a brown peacoat and carried a red Ferragamo bag. It's not a whole body shot since I was just taking a photo of my new haircut.  I had really long hair and just decided today to cut it. I think I want to go shorter...


----------



## airborne

..me and you both are inspired to post our, but for me it's fun to watch..4 now, cute top btw


vilette21c said:


> Wow. All the outfits here are great. It inspired me to post my nice outfits whenever I go out. Here's my first... I wore brown knee high boots and a brown peacoat and carried a red Ferragamo bag. It's not a whole body shot since I was just taking a photo of my new haircut.  I had really long hair and just decided today to cut it. I think I want to go shorter...


----------



## vilette21c

Last week shopping with my Mom...


----------



## madsaboutu

wow* Purseaddict*! your hair looks great on you.


----------



## ShoeLover

Great looks ladies!
*CoachGirl12*-I've never gotten Michelle Rdz, but I think she's cute so thanks!
*Tillie46*-I've gotten Katie Holmes several times and my answer is always: "I wish!"

I wore denim on denim today. I've never done it before because it's supposed to be a no-no, but I really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Note to self: wash the car!


----------



## jclr

*Thavasa*, I've been enjoying looking at your blog.  I want your Chanel and tweed collection, pronto!   I was really happy with my single black one and now I think it needs a friend.  
*
Talena* and *PurseAddict*, thanks!  These sandals are a couple of years old and don't see much daylight, sadly.  When I'm not posting my outfits here, I'm in pretty casual attire.  And Talena, yes, please post your outfits, too.  I've been a member for years but just started posting and I've been having fun shopping my closet for "new" outfits!  

*Vilette*, welcome to the thread.  I love your jacket and your last post and also your short hair!

*Emmy*, these J Brands are a couple of years old but I do remember that they have a 10 inch leg opening.  I folded them under to make them look shorter for this outfit.  Hope this helps.  
*
Carine*, thanks so much!


----------



## jclr

ShoeLover said:


> Great looks ladies!
> *CoachGirl12*-I've never gotten Michelle Rdz, but I think she's cute so thanks!
> *Tillie46*-I've gotten Katie Holmes several times and my answer is always: "I wish!"
> 
> I wore denim on denim today. I've never done it before because it's supposed to be a no-no, but I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: wash the car!



*ShoeLover*, I love your boots.  Went to your blog to see what they are!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks, I think I mentioned this in my blog, but I'll say it again: they're comfy! Seriously! I was running errands all day long and my feet are ok!
This is a better pic:http://www.flickr.com/photos/40657346@N06/4263647065/sizes/l/


----------



## initialed

more pics on my blog: http://initialed.blogspot.com


----------



## brigadeiro

Long time no post! Wore this to my baby shower 






3.1 Phillip Lim (& Koi Suwannagate) strapless linen rosette dress 
Vest from Japan (present from my mom)
Beaded brown stretchy belt


----------



## Shivadiva

initialed said:


> more pics on my blog: http://initialed.blogspot.com


 

Love your jacket and bag and the whole look


----------



## Shivadiva

brigadeiro said:


> Long time no post! Wore this to my baby shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim (& Koi Suwannagate) strapless linen rosette dress
> Vest from Japan (present from my mom)
> Beaded brown stretchy belt


 

Welcome back - great pic and outfit


----------



## lcs

initialed said:


>


Cute shoes!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> Hi all. I am so jealous of everyones weekend outfits. I usually am just chillin in jeans and a tshirt on the weekend. I work so many hours during the week I tend to be a homebody on the weekend, therefore no real reason to "get dressed".
> 
> Here's me today. I debated posting this because I wore this skirt 2wks ago, but figured I'd post anyhow.
> 
> (ignore the silly face lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few pics of my hair. I know it isn't clothing, but its still part of my outfit


Gorgeous new hairdo Purse Addict! And of course your outfit too!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my hair. I really like it... but honestly am debating going a bit shorter on the 'short' side. I don't think its as dramatic as it could be. 

Here's me today. Details on my blog.
(I swear I'm buying a new camera this weekend. What does everyone here use?)


----------



## ennerad

coat: walter
sweater: fcuk
shirt: three dots
dress: tramp
boots: doc marten's

quean


----------



## jclr

initialed said:


> more pics on my blog: http://initialed.blogspot.com



*Initialed*, is this the Bal moto jacket?  Looks awesome on you, especially with the pop of blue.


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my hair. I really like it... but honestly am debating going a bit shorter on the 'short' side. I don't think its as dramatic as it could be.
> 
> Here's me today. Details on my blog.
> (I swear I'm buying a new camera this weekend. What does everyone here use?)



Hi, *PA*!  Looking great, as usual.  I just use a Canon Exilim that's a hand-me-down from my husband.  Still learning how to use it.  I like it a lot, though.


----------



## initialed

*Shivadiva*, *lcs* & *jclr* - Thank you!! and yes, it's that jacket.


----------



## jclr

Today.
Dress:  3.1 Phillip Lim, a few years old
Belt:  Calvin Klein
Booties:  Bottega Veneta
Cardi:  Forever 21


----------



## initialed

*jclr* - Very chic look!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jclr said:


> Today.
> Dress: 3.1 Phillip Lim, a few years old
> Belt: Calvin Klein
> Booties: Bottega Veneta
> Cardi: Forever 21


 

Nice!


----------



## madsaboutu

Katie and Todd ruffled scarf
Marc by MJ striped vest
express gray top
Romeo and Juliet couture denim leggings
Australia Luxe Collective leather boots (they're super comfy!)


----------



## Happy Luppy

I envy how some of the women here have gaps in between their thighs ush::girlwhack:


----------



## PurseAddict79

I am so loving this look!


madsaboutu said:


> Katie and Todd ruffled scarf
> Marc by MJ striped vest
> express gray top
> Romeo and Juliet couture denim leggings
> Australia Luxe Collective leather boots (they're super comfy!)





The dress.... the booties... perfection as usual. 


jclr said:


> Today.
> Dress: 3.1 Phillip Lim, a few years old
> Belt: Calvin Klein
> Booties: Bottega Veneta
> Cardi: Forever 21


----------



## flashy.stems

loving these outfits.. yay canada mittens!! i'm rockin them too


----------



## Jaded81

OMG girl! I LOVE this outfit!!! Also, is that the 09A m/l caviar classic flap with Silver hardware???



KellBellCA said:


>


----------



## Jaded81

You're wearing all my fave colours! LOVE IT!



madsaboutu said:


> Katie and Todd ruffled scarf
> Marc by MJ striped vest
> express gray top
> Romeo and Juliet couture denim leggings
> Australia Luxe Collective leather boots (they're super comfy!)


----------



## Jaded81

I am drooling from here! You look so elegant and chic!! Huge fan of your outfits 



jclr said:


> Today.
> Dress:  3.1 Phillip Lim, a few years old
> Belt:  Calvin Klein
> Booties:  Bottega Veneta
> Cardi:  Forever 21


----------



## Jaded81

You are gorgeous!! AND I adore your outfit!!!



natmk28 said:


> today:


----------



## thavasa

*talena*~ Thanks for your generous kind words as always!!

*jclr*~ You have amazing 3.1 Phillip Lim dresses collection, I love them all!...what color do you have in mind for your next chanel?

*madsaboutu*~ I'm so in love with your striped vest and boots!!


----------



## twdavis

PRECIOUS haircut and the color is AMAZING on you!!!!!!
You're such a beautiful girl, I think you could wear any hairstyle and look fabulous!


----------



## twdavis

PLEASE tell me about your necklace!!! I'm LOVING it!!! 
You look FAB...as always!



jclr said:


> Today.
> Dress:  3.1 Phillip Lim, a few years old
> Belt:  Calvin Klein
> Booties:  Bottega Veneta
> Cardi:  Forever 21


----------



## airborne

JCLR- you my girl...just the whole look is awesome
MADABOUTU-...really feeling the scarf, leggings
Purse addict- the sandals
kellbellca- REALLY chic! love the caviar chanel to top it off 

A+


----------



## madsaboutu

Thanks *PurseAddict, thavasa, Jaded81 and talena*!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

have been busy and then was away on a trip. but now i'm back!
taken on my holiday at boracay island, philippines









my chinese new year outfits

















today


----------



## kcf68

^^Very Pretty Voodoo Mary..


----------



## jclr

*Voodoo Mary*, you always look perfect!


----------



## twdavis

VoodooMary, you always look stunning!!


----------



## jclr

Thanks so much--*Initialed*, *Fabulousity*, *PA*, *Jaded*, *Twdavis*, *Thavasa* and *Talena*!

*Mads*, I agree with everyone here about your vest--love it!
*
Thavasa*, I think my next Chanel would be in a metallic color.  We'll see!


----------



## janelovesyou

kookycookie said:


>



Wow, I love this cardigan. Now I'm looking at Anthropoligie's website and they have very cute cardigans!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*twdavis* Thank you! I am so in love with my hair lol. Its my favorite accessory.

*voodoomary* Long before I started posting in this thread I followed it, and I always checked in to see what you were wearing. Your style is flawless.

*mads* Thanks. They freakin kill me though lol. The back zips up, and I don't know if I have kankles or what, but the top of the zipper digs into me. I have to keep them halfway unzipped. Beauty is pain lol



Here I am today. Unlike yesterday when I didn't check the weather (it poured to the point of flooding parking lots and there I am wearing a skirt and sandals lol)... this morning I paid attention. Rainy, ugly day...






(and yay for the better picture. I'm borrowing my boss' Canon Elph and the quality of pics between it and my fuji camera are like night and day)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love the dresses Voodoo Mary~~natmk28 I love that skirt love the color the whole outfit is adorable!


----------



## madsaboutu

voodoo_mary said:


> have been busy and then was away on a trip. but now i'm back!
> taken on my holiday at boracay island, philippines



^^^I love Boracay!!! YAY!

This outfit with the yellow and coral is so sweet...love it!


----------



## madsaboutu

PurseAddict79 said:


> *twdavis* Thank you! I am so in love with my hair lol. Its my favorite accessory.
> 
> *voodoomary* Long before I started posting in this thread I followed it, and I always checked in to see what you were wearing. Your style is flawless.
> 
> *mads* Thanks. They freakin kill me though lol. The back zips up, and I don't know if I have kankles or what, but the top of the zipper digs into me. I have to keep them halfway unzipped. Beauty is pain lol
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am today. Unlike yesterday when I didn't check the weather (it poured to the point of flooding parking lots and there I am wearing a skirt and sandals lol)... this morning I paid attention. Rainy, ugly day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yay for the better picture. I'm borrowing my boss' Canon Elph and the quality of pics between it and my fuji camera are like night and day)



 on the outfit! esp. love the color palette *purseaddict*! 

*jclr* - thanks! I envy your shoes!!! You always look stunning as well.


----------



## *sam**

voodoo_mary, I love all your outfits, but my favourits are the one with the polka dot dress and the one with the pink skirt, white blouse and yellow blazer. Brands, please.


----------



## *sam**

*PurseAddict, *very chic new hair and nice outfits too.

*jclr*, elegant as always.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxxxx xo


----------



## burberryaholic

Voodoo, Do you mind if I ask who made those shoes you are wearing with the blue and white polka dot dress at the bottom of your post?




voodoo_mary said:


> have been busy and then was away on a trip. but now i'm back!
> taken on my holiday at boracay island, philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chinese new year outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today


----------



## thavasa

*voodoomary*~ You got too many cute dresses!! I like them all!
*PurseAddict79*~ This is very office-chic! love you wear a vest over the shirt!

Me today


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love the striped tee paired with the floral skirt! Awesome!
Me today:








Riller & Fount dress, McQueen scarf & Balenciaga heels.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Perfectly fabulous outfit!


----------



## voodoo_mary

burberryaholic said:


> Voodoo, Do you mind if I ask who made those shoes you are wearing with the blue and white polka dot dress at the bottom of your post?



the shoes are by etienne aigner. they do nice simple slingbacks and somehow, they are comfy because their shoes always support my arch. i think i bought that pair from zappos.com. u can also try endless.com

*sam*-
the blue polka dot dress is by 3.1 phillip lim

the coral/pink skirt is by vanessa bruno, white top by baylene, jacket is from blum and part of a skirt suit.
i love yellow and pink


----------



## jclr

*PA*, *Thavasa*, *Shoelover* - love all your outfits 

Thanks, *Sam*!


----------



## burberryaholic

^^Thanks Voodoo!  Looks like they are sold out but I'm going to keep an eye out for them!


----------



## jclr

I leave you ladies with this for the week.  Have an unexpected trip to take.  I look forward to seeing your posts when I get back!


----------



## kookycookie

Anniversary outfit!
















Coat: Nordstroms BP
Dress: Urban Outfitters from last year
Shoes: Nine West (comfiest heels i own! i  mary janes)
Bag: Balenciaga
cheapie hose


----------



## KellBellCA

jclr - you need a style blog so I can have another way to waste time at work...I'm a fan.



jclr said:


> I leave you ladies with this for the week.  Have an unexpected trip to take.  I look forward to seeing your posts when I get back!


----------



## jclr

KellBellCA said:


> jclr - you need a style blog so I can have another way to waste time at work...I'm a fan.



Too funny, *KellBell*!  How encouraging you are.  I'm working on starting a food blog (my #1 obsession!)--maybe I'll follow suit with a fashion blog.  Love visiting yours.  Thanks so much!


----------



## airborne

everyone looks awesome...


----------



## initialed

more on my blog


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* and *thavasa* - Thank you. You ladies look perfect as always.

Here is me today. I swear this looks better in person. The pic came out like crap. Didn't have time to do a retake so... yeah... you get the idea.

(the dress is polka dots, for the record )


----------



## lilflobowl

went for a friend's wedding dinner tonight!


----------



## littlelamb24

I dont get tired of saying this but I just love everything you wear!! 



PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* and *thavasa* - Thank you. You ladies look perfect as always.
> 
> Here is me today. I swear this looks better in person. The pic came out like crap. Didn't have time to do a retake so... yeah... you get the idea.
> 
> (the dress is polka dots, for the record )


----------



## PurseAddict79

OMG! Sooo hot!!! 



lilflobowl said:


> went for a friend's wedding dinner tonight!


----------



## PurseAddict79

littlelamb24 said:


> I dont get tired of saying this but I just love everything you wear!!


 
hehe thank you  I swear I hate how that picture came out. I look 10lbs heavier.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*wiping drool off my keyboard* LOVE those!! OMG!


ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love the striped tee paired with the floral skirt! Awesome!
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riller & Fount dress, McQueen scarf & Balenciaga heels.


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *PurseAddict*! I really love your dress + red belt + red bag combination! It's such a classic mix but it never fails to capture one's attention, not to mention you look great


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

x! xo


----------



## stefaniarocks

Hope you like it!


----------



## Liya

*CrazyBeautifulU *and *stefaniarocks* - You both look AMAZING!! :kiss:


----------



## lawchick

Gorgeous *stefania *


----------



## -Annette-

Love the dress *stefania*! Wheres it from?


----------



## initialed




----------



## madsaboutu

I was super excited to go out today because my new purchase just came in: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I'm still trying to figure out how to take a whole body pic without cutting anything off so I don't have to post too many pics

Outfit for today:
Luca couture plaid dress
Urban Outfitters leg warmers, sweater and boots
Vintage Chanel black lambskin tote (yay!)


----------



## thavasa

Thank you *PurseAddict, jclr, shoelover*!!

*MadsaboutU*~ I love your plaid dress...actually I love evrything you wear in this outfit!!

*initialed*~ I love your sweater...you look so cute!

me today


----------



## madsaboutu

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love the striped tee paired with the floral skirt! Awesome!
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riller & Fount dress, McQueen scarf & Balenciaga heels.



I love this outfit...so romantic!!!


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> I leave you ladies with this for the week.  Have an unexpected trip to take.  I look forward to seeing your posts when I get back!



I swear you make black tights so damn hot with anything!!!


----------



## madsaboutu

thavasa said:


> Thank you *PurseAddict, jclr, shoelover*!!
> 
> *MadsaboutU*~ I love your plaid dress...actually I love evrything you wear in this outfit!!
> 
> *initialed*~ I love your sweater...you look so cute!
> 
> me today



thanks thavasa...ahhh. those booties...I want one!!! 
You are my style icon


----------



## initialed

Thavasa - Thank you!


----------



## voodoo_mary

ck blouse, abyzz skirt, vince camuto shoes, gustto bag








dkny dress, baylene jacket


----------



## voodoo_mary

ck blouse, abyzz skirt, vince camuto shoes, gustto bag








dkny dress, baylene jacket


----------



## lliloveit

initialed said:


>



I looove this look. such a cute comfy casual outfit!!


----------



## uhohgloria

voodoo_mary- Is that a skirt or dress in your first outfit? Whatever it is, it's super cute!


----------



## initialed

*lliloveit* - Thank you!


----------



## airborne

wow looking fantastic everyone! 

*madsaboutu *-really luv the coordination!! its the whole look...thats me!
*mary *- i absolutely luv pic #1!!!! Cute!!
*thavasa* - love the blazer and green skirt, (that skirt brings out everything)!!


----------



## sasy

From earlier tonight ...






** Please make sure not to post your blog link here. You can post your brands in each post though. And a link in your signature is totally fine **


----------



## PurseAddict79

*initialed* - Love your flats! And this is an adorable photo
*mads* - OK, where exactly do you live? I need to *ahem* borrow that Chanel! My lawd. Its beautiful!
*thavasa* - I love those booties! Details!?!
*voodoomary* - Flawless as ever. That abyzz skirt is hot!
*sasy* - That trench and those pumps.. perfection

I have a question for my lovely fashionistas... think I could 'smarten up' a leather skirt for work? I work in construction, so the dress code is loose... but do you think it'd look slutty? If paired with a white button up or something along those lines?

Today (casual Friday!)


----------



## jclr

Ladies, I'm just popping in for a quick visit--*you all look beautiful*.  Great outfit posts the last few days.  I'm off to Asia for a few days (loss in the family), so I'll see all your posts when I get back.


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## madsaboutu

*Purseaddict,
*

I think you can try wearing black tights under the leather skirt to make it less bold, and wear something loose on top, I mean not too tight but enough to hide some curves this is only if the leather skirt we are talking about is a pencil type.  I always wear tights under really short pencil skirts just so I don't have to worry about bending over! lol

let's see what our other members suggest, they might have better ideas.


----------



## natmk28

PurseAddict79 said:


> *initialed* - Love your flats! And this is an adorable photo
> *mads* - OK, where exactly do you live? I need to *ahem* borrow that Chanel! My lawd. Its beautiful!
> *thavasa* - I love those booties! Details!?!
> *voodoomary* - Flawless as ever. That abyzz skirt is hot!
> *sasy* - That trench and those pumps.. perfection
> 
> I have a question for my lovely fashionistas... think I could 'smarten up' a leather skirt for work? I work in construction, so the dress code is loose... but do you think it'd look slutty? If paired with a white button up or something along those lines?
> 
> Today (casual Friday!)



that shade of green looks great on you!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^It does! It like brings out her eyes!


----------



## madsaboutu

Casual today as well:





Diesel cropped jeans
Lux sweater from Urban
AE tank top 
Pashmina scarf
Nine west ankle boots


----------



## shesnochill

initialed said:


>



 the sweater!


----------



## shesnochill

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love the striped tee paired with the floral skirt! Awesome!
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riller & Fount dress, McQueen scarf & Balenciaga heels.



these Balenciaga heels are tdf!


----------



## initialed

*PurseAddict79* & *annaversary* - Thanks so much!


----------



## sasy

PurseAddict79 -- Thank you & I love your ruffley top.
ShoeLover -- Those Balenciagas are fierce.


----------



## yoglood

thavasa said:


> Thank you *PurseAddict, jclr, shoelover*!!
> 
> *MadsaboutU*~ I love your plaid dress...actually I love evrything you wear in this outfit!!
> 
> *initialed*~ I love your sweater...you look so cute!
> 
> me today



thavasa, your outfit is so CUTE!!

can i ask what brand your coat/booties are? TIA


----------



## DC-Cutie

Me headed to work yesterday:

Everything is J. Crew except the shoes, Manolo Mary Jane


----------



## Needanotherbag

initialed said:


>



Are those Tory Burch Abbey's you have on?  If so, are they comfy?  Do they run TTS? I'm in love with them...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tuesday:
Again, J. Crew from head to toe (I'm so boring  )


----------



## thavasa

Love everything from this outfit...so gorgeous!!



sasy said:


> From earlier tonight ...


----------



## thavasa

The color of the ruffled top is sooo pretty, and I also think it brings out the color of your eyes...and my boots are from dollhouse!



PurseAddict79 said:


> *initialed* - Love your flats! And this is an adorable photo
> *mads* - OK, where exactly do you live? I need to *ahem* borrow that Chanel! My lawd. Its beautiful!
> *thavasa* - I love those booties! Details!?!
> *voodoomary* - Flawless as ever. That abyzz skirt is hot!
> *sasy* - That trench and those pumps.. perfection
> 
> I have a question for my lovely fashionistas... think I could 'smarten up' a leather skirt for work? I work in construction, so the dress code is loose... but do you think it'd look slutty? If paired with a white button up or something along those lines?
> 
> Today (casual Friday!)


----------



## thavasa

Aww...So effortlessly chic! love the bootes...so hot!!



madsaboutu said:


> Casual today as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diesel cropped jeans
> Lux sweater from Urban
> AE tank top
> Pashmina scarf
> Nine west ankle boots


----------



## thavasa

*Shoelover*~ your Bal heels is truely TDF!! what a stylish outfit!!

*DC-Cutie*~ love both your J-crew jacket and coat, they look so nice and so comfy!!

*yoglood*~ Thank you so much!! the tweed jacket is from Nature Beauty(Japan brand), and the boots are from dollhouse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *Thavasa* - I was just checking out your blog, very nice.  I'm a sucker for tweed jackets, can Nature Beauty be purchased online?


----------



## thavasa

^^^ Thank you so much *DC-Cutie*!! I got the jacket from my trip in Tokyo, don't know if they have online shop...sorry...


----------



## PurseAddict79

*mads* - That's totally what i was thinking... black tights and a looser blouse. I have this pretty kinda flowy blouse from Express that has bold print on it. That would probably soften the leather skirt I think. Yes. I think so. hehe

Thank you *natmk28, shoelover, sasy, * and *thavasa*!!


----------



## initialed

*Please just post the info here form your blog. A link in your signature is fine!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

out of curiosity, why do you guys direct us to your blog for more info, instead of just posting it along with your pictures?


----------



## bluejinx

PurseAddict79 said:


> Today (casual Friday!)



Just once I want to take a look and go "meh......... I could do better. not your best".(sort of. do you EVER have an off day??). you ALWAYS look so gorgeous and put together. And I need to stop saying that or its going to start looking stalker-ish and creepy!


----------



## bluejinx

OMG!!! I LOVE THAT SWEATER!!!!!!!!!Where is it from?



initialed said:


> more on my blog


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

all u ladies look amazing, with amazing bodies!!! *jealous*


----------



## initialed

*bluejinx* - Thanks! It's from Aritzia.


----------



## voodoo_mary

lavender by vera wang blouse, shorts by guess
bag by botkier


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> Tuesday:
> Again, J. Crew from head to toe (I'm so boring  )


 
Very nice! Classic..


----------



## Babestaaa

voodoo_mary said:


> lavender by vera wang blouse, shorts by guess
> bag by botkier



omg, I absolutely love that blouse. I've been searching for awhile now and can't find it. Can you direct me to where you purchased it? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

x don't try and send folks to your blog


----------



## cityoflight




----------



## JetSetGo!

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## airborne

*mary...im a fan!!!! luv it!!!*


----------



## sasy

Thavasa -- Thanks so much.


----------



## sasy

Cityoflight -- Love your shoes and that orange shirt.


----------



## Swanky

beautiful pics Ladies! Please DO NOT tell people to find more info on your blog, trying to increase traffic on your blog here isn't allowed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

J Crew cashmere cardigan
C+C California tee
Sophia Carlo infinity scarf
Banana Republic jeans
Frye boots
Gap handbag


----------



## cityoflight

sasy : Thank you


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks for all the nice comments ladies!
Here's what I'm wearing today.


----------



## madsaboutu

Thanks thavasa! (for previous comment)
Me today:




INC fuchsia top
Romeo and Juliet couture tights 
Urban Outfitters suede boots
Motif 56 belt
LA Made  gray top


----------



## madsaboutu

*DC Cutie*-love the color of those frye boots!


----------



## madsaboutu

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments ladies!
> Here's what I'm wearing today.



Your shoes are always killer...I'm a fan!


----------



## initialed




----------



## steffe

today's wearing....


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## airborne

GIRL! WOW! OK, Im loving the boots first of all and that chanel is 2d4


thavasa said:


> Me today


----------



## airborne

just like ma' today i wore pink top w/jean leggs...awesome...and as always i luv whatever boots/shoe u wear ...cute!



madsaboutu said:


> Thanks thavasa! (for previous comment)
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INC fuchsia top
> Romeo and Juliet couture tights
> Urban Outfitters suede boots
> Motif 56 belt
> LA Made  gray top


----------



## thavasa

^^^*talena*~Thank you so much!!


----------



## yoglood

steffe said:


> today's wearing....



love this look!
where are your tights from??


----------



## CoutureAddicted

new dress!  i was very excited to wear it today.


----------



## lcs

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments ladies!
> Here's what I'm wearing today.


I was quickly scrolling through and I thought for a sec you were Khloe Kardashian.  lol.


----------



## madsaboutu

steffe said:


> today's wearing....



Really nice outfit! love the tights.


----------



## madsaboutu

talena.airborne said:


> just like ma' today i wore pink top w/jean leggs...awesome...and as always i luv whatever boots/shoe u wear ...cute!




thanks talena! You can kinda say I'm more of a bootie kinda girl because it's so much easier to run around in them and I won't sink when I'm at the park! lol


----------



## Perfect Day

thevasa - the entire outfit is TDF.  You have fabulous style.


----------



## stefeilnately

recent outfit..


----------



## stefeilnately

cityoflight said:


>


 

Awesome style!


----------



## Shivadiva

stefeilnately said:


> recent outfit..


 
Love that look


----------



## airborne

dont be...b/c we're ALL made beautiful in our own way...


MsWestchesterNY said:


> all u ladies look amazing, with amazing bodies!!! *jealous*


----------



## PurseAddict79

Everyone looks so awesome!
*mads* so lovin the gray over the pink with your leggings. Hot.
*thavasa* perfect as always
*shoelover* I love those shoes!
*cityoffight* LOVE the studded booties... what brand are they? Hot!!!

Here's me today...


----------



## PurseAddict79

Oh and here's me Saturday going to my brother's bday party...


----------



## KatsBags

PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today...


 
You look AMAZING!!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^Thank you


----------



## madsaboutu

PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks so awesome!
> *mads* so lovin the gray over the pink with your leggings. Hot.
> *thavasa* perfect as always
> *shoelover* I love those shoes!
> *cityoffight* LOVE the studded booties... what brand are they? Hot!!!
> 
> Here's me today...


More

thanks *PA*!  Girl, that dress is Bananas! you look awesome in them.


----------



## angelastoel

With chanel classic flap and arty YSL ring


----------



## stefeilnately

Shivadiva said:


> Love that look


 

Thank you


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks so awesome!
> *mads* so lovin the gray over the pink with your leggings. Hot.
> *thavasa* perfect as always
> *shoelover* I love those shoes!
> *cityoffight* LOVE the studded booties... what brand are they? Hot!!!
> 
> Here's me today...


 
You always look so GOOD!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## thavasa

Thanks!! I just noticed you not only look great with brights, but you also look amazing in vibrant prints



PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks so awesome!
> *mads* so lovin the gray over the pink with your leggings. Hot.
> *thavasa* perfect as always
> *shoelover* I love those shoes!
> *cityoffight* LOVE the studded booties... what brand are they? Hot!!!
> 
> Here's me today...


----------



## thavasa

You look sooo casual chic!! love your blouse and drapery cardi!



initialed said:


>


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## thavasa

Perfect Day said:


> thevasa - the entire outfit is TDF. You have fabulous style.


 
Thank you so much


----------



## initialed

*thavasa* - Thanks so much! Love this outfit of yours. The colour combo is fab!


----------



## thavasa

^^^You're welcome and thank you!!


----------



## yoglood

angelastoel said:


> With chanel classic flap and arty YSL ring



you're GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoutureAddicted said:


> new dress! i was very excited to wear it today.


 

love this pic and the dress!


----------



## airborne

*I LOVE YOUR BLOG!!!...OH-MY-GOOD-NESS!!!*


thavasa said:


> Me today


----------



## airborne

nice shoes!


CoutureAddicted said:


> new dress!  i was very excited to wear it today.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

nice look-*caroulemapoulen*


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I agree!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone for your compliments!!!

I look pretty plain today. Its rainy outside, and today is going to be a long, stressful day at work so I put no creative effort whatsoever into my outfit today. 

Express elite stretch military style shirt
Express cropped slacks
Carlos Santana shoes


----------



## caroulemapoulen

airborne & shoelover: Thank you very much


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone for your compliments!!!
> 
> I look pretty plain today. Its rainy outside, and today is going to be a long, stressful day at work so I put no creative effort whatsoever into my outfit today.
> 
> Express elite stretch military style shirt
> Express cropped slacks
> Carlos Santana shoes


 

comfy and cute!


----------



## cityoflight

stefeilnately : Thank you


----------



## angelastoel

Thanks for all the sweet comments!!! 
Today with my '06 rouge VIF city and mcqueen scarf


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Navajo Sweater!


----------



## burberryaholic

Thavasa!  Who made those nude peep-toes!? Love your outfit!


----------



## thavasa

^^Thanks!! They're from guess!
*caroulemapoulen*~ What a stylish outfit!! I love you wear a fur vest over the jacket!
*airborne*~ Thank you! I'm so flattered!


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## miss gucci

^^love it,..love your chanel bag too..


----------



## thavasa

^^ Thank you *miss gucci*!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

thavasa said:


> Me today




I don't even know where to start.  I thought your last outfit was my favorite, but then I saw this.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*thavasa* - you look amazing as always.

Today is meeting day, so a little on the "conservative" side again.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

thavasa said:


> *caroulemapoulen*~ What a stylish outfit!! I love you wear a fur vest over the jacket!



Thanks, thavasa! i'm glad it's possible to see, that that's what I'm doing


----------



## *sam**

Today (wheather: 7 celsius, sunny, spring is coming, yippiyaye)


----------



## ShoeLover

A few days ago:


----------



## Gerry

Sam, you look nice but your bag looks like you are running away for the weekend. It is really pretty but yep, its BIG!!!!!


----------



## *sam**

Gerry, Thanks, yes, that handbag is huge. Actually this is my biggest one. Usually I wear smaller ones but to the office I have to carry a lot. (and i wear it on shoulder not in hand)


----------



## *sam**

*Shoelover*, gorgeous booties, as always 

*thavasa*, looking very sexy with the feminine white blouse (my favourite) and the riding boots


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Shoelover/Emmy: Yay, you look gorgeous dear! Great you got the shirt  I love the Miu's too!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^You're too kind! Thanks again for the shirt!


----------



## bluejinx

*sam** said:


> Today (wheather: 7 celsius, sunny, spring is coming, yippiyaye)


LOVE THE HANDBAG!!! What brand/season/collection is it if i may ask?


----------



## PurseAddict79

Express blouse and skirt, Steve Madden shoes, Mike & Chris leather jacket (not pictured), Botkier Sasha in silver satin nylon (also not pictured)

baaaad hair day


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SHOELOVER - I love the dress!


----------



## madsaboutu

I had to wear smart casual for psych class so here's me today:











Vintage Ralph Lauren blazer in black
Anthropologie ruffled plaid shirt 
Martin + Osa khaki capris 
Vintage oxford shoes


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ you're sooo rockin that outfit!


----------



## thavasa

Love, love this outfit...again, I love evrything you wear in this outfit...looking smart and chic! 



madsaboutu said:


> I had to wear smart casual for psych class so here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Ralph Lauren blazer in black
> Anthropologie ruffled plaid shirt
> Martin + Osa khaki capris
> Vintage oxford shoes


----------



## thavasa

Looking hot!! Love your vibrant printed blouse



PurseAddict79 said:


> Express blouse and skirt, Steve Madden shoes, Mike & Chris leather jacket (not pictured), Botkier Sasha in silver satin nylon (also not pictured)
> 
> baaaad hair day


----------



## thavasa

Dabyachunv said:


> I don't even know where to start. I thought your last outfit was my favorite, but then I saw this.


 
Aww...You're too kind Thanks so much!

Me from yesterday


----------



## thavasa

*sam** said:


> *thavasa*, looking very sexy with the feminine white blouse (my favourite) and the riding boots


 
Thank you so much


----------



## initialed




----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## yoglood

thavasa said:


> Aww...You're too kind Thanks so much!
> 
> Me from yesterday



OMG so cute!! Love the girly lace with the leather jacket!!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

PurseAddict79 said:


> Express blouse and skirt, Steve Madden shoes, Mike & Chris leather jacket (not pictured), Botkier Sasha in silver satin nylon (also not pictured)
> 
> baaaad hair day



Ok so I usually just lurk on this particular forum but I have to comment: You are one hot lady!!! Love your chic style! I want to dress like you and look as good in my clothes as you do. You make it seem so effortless and you wear everything you put on so well. I just have to say YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## nessahhh

Errands around the city...


----------



## *sam**

bluejinx said:


> LOVE THE HANDBAG!!! What brand/season/collection is it if i may ask?


 
Bluejinx, thank you.
It is by MEXX, and i guess it was the 2008 collection.


----------



## airborne

luv the sheer white top



nessahhh said:


> Errands around the city...


----------



## airborne

these are really cool pics...great photography!!



ennerad said:


> quean


----------



## airborne

luv this...casual chic look...



madsaboutu said:


> I had to wear smart casual for psych class so here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Ralph Lauren blazer in black
> Anthropologie ruffled plaid shirt
> Martin + Osa khaki capris
> Vintage oxford shoes


----------



## PurseAddict79

*thavasa* - Thank you! I LOVE the leather and lace look you rocked. And your bal... TDF. Can I go shopping in your closet?
*Bentley4Bags* - Wow! Thanks so much! You totally just gave me a huge ego this morning 

Here's me today...
Nine West blouse
Express vest
True Religion Joey Heritage jeans
Steve Madden heels


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Very cute!!!!  Would be so cute to have a large flower pin on your shoulder!  I love vests, and yours is very flattering!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *thavasa* - Thank you! I LOVE the leather and lace look you rocked. And your bal... TDF. Can I go shopping in your closet?
> *Bentley4Bags* - Wow! Thanks so much! You totally just gave me a huge ego this morning
> 
> Here's me today...
> Nine West blouse
> Express vest
> True Religion Joey Heritage jeans
> Steve Madden heels


Ok I have to tell you this because seriously you look really very similar to her, but if you have ever watched the show 16 and Pregnant or Teen Mom, you look SO identical to Caitlyn, I don't know why I think that.... Here's a pic of her... Don't throw anything at me! LOL, Caitlyn is super cute!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*anne* - Thanks  I am sooooo bad at accessorizing.
*coachgirl112* - I'll take that as a compliment considering I'm just about old enough to be her mom


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *anne* - Thanks  I am sooooo bad at accessorizing.
> *coachgirl112* - I'll take that as a compliment considering I'm just about old enough to be her mom


haha purseaddict... ok well if you put it that way, maybe its your long lost daughter? LOL


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ I said _just about_


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ I said _just about_


LMAO... ok long lost sister!


----------



## madsaboutu

*Thanks Purseaddict, thavasa and airborne!*
Everybody is looking awesome as usual.  
Here's me today:








American Rag lie ruffled white shirt
Skirt is an old sundress I turned into a skirt
Vintage belt
Khaki coat I owned ten years back


----------



## madsaboutu

initialed said:


>



love the sunglasses!!!


----------



## initialed

*madsaboutu* - Thank you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

What brand are your sunnies intialied??  love' em!


----------



## initialed

*CoachGirl12* - Thanks! They're Carrera.


----------



## CoachGirl12

initialed said:


> *CoachGirl12* - Thanks! They're Carrera.


No wonder I like them so much, I've been trying those on lately and thinking about buying a pair! LOL


----------



## airborne

*madsaboutu-love the dreeess!!
*


----------



## stefeilnately

me today...


----------



## lvobsessedashle

Purseaddict- Your looking BEAUTIFUL as usual! you can REALLY rock a pair of TR's !! Your hair is TOTALLY you! adorable and chic! and there aint NO way your over 25, or ill eat my shirt!haha


----------



## madsaboutu

airborne said:


> *madsaboutu-love the dreeess!!
> *



Thank you airborne! it is actually a separate top and skirt.  The skirt used to be an old sundress that is now too big for me so i turned it into a skirt.  you will be surprised with what i can do with a pair of scissors!


----------



## airborne

*GENIUS!* Well you look fab! and btw...LUV your avatar pic, is that you? You know what you're doing!! This thread has actually become my fav...



madsaboutu said:


> Thank you airborne! it is actually a separate top and skirt. The skirt used to be an old sundress that is now too big for me so i turned it into a skirt. you will be surprised with what i can do with a pair of scissors!


----------



## initialed




----------



## thavasa

What a pretty and comfy dress!! Miss your outfit shots!!



stefeilnately said:


> me today...


----------



## thavasa

You look great with that jeans!! love your sunny too!



initialed said:


>


----------



## thavasa

Thank you *yoglood* and *PurseAddict*!!


----------



## initialed

*thavasa* - Thanks!! That jacket looks good on you! Nice.


----------



## airborne

the jeans!!!


initialed said:


>


----------



## initialed

*airborne* - Thank you!!


----------



## madsaboutu

airborne said:


> *GENIUS!* Well you look fab! and btw...LUV your avatar pic, is that you? You know what you're doing!! This thread has actually become my fav...



thanks again, you are always so sweet! yes that's me in the pic, it was taken by my two year old believe it or not! she had the camera with her standing on a chair


----------



## madsaboutu

thavasa said:


> Thank you *yoglood* and *PurseAddict*!!



you look good in skinny jeans...well, in anything!


----------



## *sam**

Hi girls,

*thavasa,* another faboulus leather jacket (oh, I need one so badly, just cannot find the right one) and everthing looks perfect.

*initialed,* i Love how you pair your shoes with your purses.

*stefeilnately*, nice outfit and  your nailcolour.


----------



## initialed

**sam*** - Thanks so much!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks sam!! 

And you, yes I have been busy over the week And you look great! Love the B bag and how it matches with yr hot shoes!!


----------



## nessahhh

airborne said:


> luv the sheer white top



Thanks! It's really awesome and comfortable!


----------



## madsaboutu

nessahhh said:


> Errands around the city...



I so adore this entire outfit, sexy casual!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

nesaaaah: I love your cardigan, where is it from?


----------



## J_L33

cityoflight said:


> sasy : Thank you


 
What brand is your orange shirt from?
I love the color!


----------



## jclr

Everyone looked great while I was gone!

Here's today's outfit




Baby Blue Trench:  Brooks Brothers (rediscovered in my coat closet, ~6 yrs old)
AG Denim Leggings
H&M Blue Button Down Shirt
Cobian Flip Flops


----------



## initialed




----------



## CoachGirl12

jclr said:


> Everyone looked great while I was gone!
> 
> Here's today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Blue Trench:  Brooks Brothers (rediscovered in my coat closet, ~6 yrs old)
> AG Denim Leggings
> H&M Blue Button Down Shirt
> Cobian Flip Flops


beautiful! lovin' the whole outfit!


----------



## 19yearslater

initialed: I love your Hello Kitty nerd shirt.


----------



## initialed

*19yearslater* - Thanks!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *CoachGirl*!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sequin dress, Gucci Thigh High Boots


----------



## Stellaxoxo

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ok I have to tell you this because seriously you look really very similar to her, but if you have ever watched the show 16 and Pregnant or Teen Mom, you look SO identical to Caitlyn, I don't know why I think that.... Here's a pic of her... Don't throw anything at me! LOL, Caitlyn is super cute!
> mtv.com/onair/teen_mom/photos/episodes/108/mt_tm108_rt189728_s3hhh.jpg



I thought the same thing a few days ago, but didn't think to post it. lol.
You guys look a lot a like.


----------



## nessahhh

caroulemapoulen said:


> nesaaaah: I love your cardigan, where is it from?



It's from Aritzia, this Canadian clothing store. Got it on sale too!



madsaboutu said:


> I so adore this entire outfit, sexy casual!



Thanks


----------



## PurseAddict79

*lvobsessedashle * - OMG! I am so over 25... by somewhere between 5 months and 5 years   I'm 30, actually. And thank you for making me feel like I still look young-ish haha

Here's me today...
BCBG button up shirt
BCBG blazer
BCBG bandage skirt in regal blue


----------



## ennerad

sweater coat: rivy ng
shirt: helmut lang
shorts: dkny
tights: ??
shoes: cydwoq
bag: bottega veneta

quean


----------



## lilflobowl

you look pretty *PurseAddict79*! I love this outfit on you.

*initialed*, that Hello Kitty tee is SO cute!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *lvobsessedashle * - OMG! I am so over 25... by somewhere between 5 months and 5 years   I'm 30, actually. And thank you for making me feel like I still look young-ish haha
> 
> Here's me today...
> BCBG button up shirt
> BCBG blazer
> BCBG bandage skirt in regal blue


Woman, you look gorgeous! Beautiful outfit


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thank you *lilflobowl* and *coachgirl12*. I was so worried the skirt would be a bit "much" for work, but I've gotten a ton of compliments on it... from men and women


----------



## initialed

*lilflobowl* - Thank you!


----------



## jclr

*PA*, love your skirt!  You look great!

*Ennerad*, great use of texture on your outfit.  I love the tights and also your bag.  I thought it was Givenchy at first. Love it!


----------



## jclr

Today.








Banana Republic Wrap Dress
GZ Patent Tortoise Peep Toes
Necklace from a beach vendor in Sardinia


----------



## yoglood

ennerad said:


> sweater coat: rivy ng
> shirt: helmut lang
> shorts: dkny
> tights: ??
> shoes: cydwoq
> bag: bottega veneta
> 
> quean


 
love your look!!! and your BV is gorgeous!!


----------



## *sam**

*jclr*, love your elegant but simple style. And the interior of your home(?) looks really nice too. 

*ennerad*, unique again. 

*purseaddict*, love the colour combo and the skirt looks really sexy.


----------



## *sam**

Boring office outfit, but this Moschino is by far my favourite corporate suit.
Scarf is Dior.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Outstanding! One of my fav looks yet! 



jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Wrap Dress
> GZ Patent Tortoise Peep Toes
> Necklace from a beach vendor in Sardinia


----------



## PurseAddict79

Oh I don't think your outfit is boring. I absolutely love your suit!



*sam** said:


> Boring office outfit, but this Moschino is by far my favourite corporate suit.
> Scarf is Dior.


----------



## airborne

first off luv the photography! 2nd i really like the coordination of colors as always...





ennerad said:


> sweater coat: rivy ng
> shirt: helmut lang
> shorts: dkny
> tights: ??
> shoes: cydwoq
> bag: bottega veneta
> 
> quean


----------



## airborne

WELCOME BACK *jclr*!!!! lUV THE TRENCH!



jclr said:


> Everyone looked great while I was gone!
> 
> Here's today's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Blue Trench: Brooks Brothers (rediscovered in my coat closet, ~6 yrs old)
> AG Denim Leggings
> H&M Blue Button Down Shirt
> Cobian Flip Flops


----------



## airborne

luving this sexy chic look *jclr*!...*****


jclr said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Wrap Dress
> GZ Patent Tortoise Peep Toes
> Necklace from a beach vendor in Sardinia


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *Sam*!  Just don't mind the sheets on the sofa, must protect from the sun and more importantly, our cat's claws!  By the way, nothing boring about your outfit at all.  I really like the way you used your scarf.  

Thanks, *PA* and *Airborne*!


----------



## initialed

*jclr* - Love this look! You look amazing.


----------



## thavasa

Love this look!! You look so pampered and the skirt looks great on you!



PurseAddict79 said:


>


----------



## thavasa

*jclr*~ so glad you're back! I love both outfits of yours, the second one is stunning...what a shoe!!

me today


----------



## lvobsessedashle

Holy Shi*! wow! that is an awesome skirt! what a fit! wow! that color is BEAUTIFUL on you! i love it!! do you have a blog i need to check it out! this is a part of my day now lol "whats she wearing!" i check it out while eating toat b4 work lmao!! and 30?!?! you are aging SO well..*hopes to age the same!*



PurseAddict79 said:


> *lvobsessedashle *- OMG! I am so over 25... by somewhere between 5 months and 5 years   I'm 30, actually. And thank you for making me feel like I still look young-ish haha
> 
> Here's me today...
> BCBG button up shirt
> BCBG blazer
> BCBG bandage skirt in regal blue


----------



## airborne

* thavasa-  THIS IS TOO CUTE!!! THE BEST COORDINATION!!! Is the blazer chanel too!!!

*


thavasa said:


> *jclr*~ so glad you're back! I love both outfits of yours, the second one is stunning...what a shoe!!
> 
> me today


----------



## madsaboutu

wow...i have been gone a few days and everyone has been rockin' their outfits! 

*jclr*, I'm glad you're back, we missed you! looking great 
*thavasa,* those skinny jeans are so sexy, keep it coming!
*ennerad,* you're BV is gorgeous! 
*sam*, you have to tell me how to wear a scarf, i just got one but have no clue how to wear, lol. you look good!

I am getting way too busy with school but here's me yesterday (some of you has seen this in my blog but what-evs, haha).










Vintage moto leather jacket
dress I got from a designer sample sale 
Vintage oxford shoes
Urban tights 
Marc Jacobs aviators

XOXO everyone!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *Mads*!  Thanks, *Thavasa*!

*Mads*, your daughter is too adorable!  Also love your hair and I like the way you put together your outfit.

*Thavasa*, I'm loving your shoes.  Your Chanels and your tweeds--that goes without saying.  Love it!


----------



## jclr

initialed said:


> *jclr* - Love this look! You look amazing.



Thanks so much, *Initialed*.    Would you believe I got this dress for less than $30?  It was on the clearance rack at Banana Republic for $59.98 this weekend and when I got to the register I was asked to pick from a stack of coupons and luckily got one for 50% off!  The dress is not even showing up on sale online ($120).  Very happy w/ the purchase for sure.


----------



## initialed

*jclr* - That's a sweet deal you got!


----------



## nessahhh

PurseAddict79 said:


>



Love the BCBG bandage skirt! It's my favorite go to skirt right now!


----------



## jclr

initialed said:


> *jclr* - That's a sweet deal you got!



Does your sweater have asymmetrical button closure?  Love that!


----------



## initialed

*jclr* - Yes, it does! Thank you.


----------



## sasy

JCLR -- You look so amazing.
PurseAddict79 -- LOVE the blue skirt on you.
Thavasa -- Looking great!  All the colors are perfect.


----------



## sasy




----------



## bluejinx




----------



## brintee

I love these boots! Who are they by?



thavasa said:


> *jclr*~ so glad you're back! I love both outfits of yours, the second one is stunning...what a shoe!!
> 
> me today


----------



## ennerad

blazer: firma
leather: bagatelle
pants: maison martin margiela, dunno which line
shoes: boemos
backpack: sol
plethora of rings, necklace: vintage

quean


----------



## PurseAddict79

*lvobsessedashle * You're so silly  Thank you. You're seriously giving me an ego. 
*mads* I am so lovin the oversized jacket. And your little one is just adooooorable
*initialed* I am so lovin that. Is that a dress, or a mini and sweater? So chic. And of course I am so in love with your bag.
*nessahhh * I totally love it too... but I think I may return it for a smaller size. That pic was taken about 10min after putting it on. Within an hour it was gapping at the bottom band away from my body... and the waist is definitely too big. Did you find that yours stretched out a bit throughout the day? Do you dry clean yours or just gentle wash?
*sasy* Thank you! Your dress is lovely!
*bluejinx* I am so lovin that skirt!
*ennerad* Ok that is just all kinds of awesome. The blazer with the leather underneath. Lovin it!!

Here's me today. Beyond boring. Infact, I am totally unloving this outfit.

Express shirt and vest, BCBG skirt, Givenchy tights


----------



## krazy4bags

OMG I  that shirt and that color on you!! I'm a big fan of ruffle shirts!! You look fabulous!! Love that blazer and the jewlery too! It's a very casual outfit but yet kinda classy...just LOVE IT! 



PurseAddict79 said:


> *initialed* - Love your flats! And this is an adorable photo
> *mads* - OK, where exactly do you live? I need to *ahem* borrow that Chanel! My lawd. Its beautiful!
> *thavasa* - I love those booties! Details!?!
> *voodoomary* - Flawless as ever. That abyzz skirt is hot!
> *sasy* - That trench and those pumps.. perfection
> 
> I have a question for my lovely fashionistas... think I could 'smarten up' a leather skirt for work? I work in construction, so the dress code is loose... but do you think it'd look slutty? If paired with a white button up or something along those lines?
> 
> Today (casual Friday!)


----------



## krazy4bags

Love that skirt! Fits you perfectly!! and you really don't look 30 at all 


PurseAddict79 said:


> *lvobsessedashle *- OMG! I am so over 25... by somewhere between 5 months and 5 years   I'm 30, actually. And thank you for making me feel like I still look young-ish haha
> 
> Here's me today...
> BCBG button up shirt
> BCBG blazer
> BCBG bandage skirt in regal blue


----------



## krazy4bags

So I've been pretty excited about this and I know it's not a big deal but I've been looking for a full-length floor mirror for a lonnnnng time...and I FINALLY FOUND ONE that I like for a decent price! So I can finally start taking pics of my outfits and post them here...yay!!


----------



## *sam**

^ Congrats! A good mirror can change your life. (I know I spent 3 months in my fiance's aparment not having a full length mirror. At the end, I was crazy. Just did not know what the problem was, but i was not comfortable in my own skin. Every morning I had to go to the street and check myself in the window of the corner shop. LOL)

 Looking forward to seeing your outfits.


----------



## *sam**

*PurseAddict, jclr, mads*, thanks a lot for your comments.

*Jclr*, i just noticed on your different pics how nice your enterior is. Nice colours and style. Enteriors are one of my other hobbies (I have too many i guess: books, fragrances, handbags, outfits, ice-skating, travelling, italian artist, museums, cooking, OMG, I could keep on going. I just prefer diversity and versatility.)

*Mads,* It was really easy with my scarf. I did not do anything only put it on my neck and stucked it under my collar. Half of it is outside, other is under it. No tie.


----------



## krazy4bags

Thanks!! I had one but it was too small. Then whenever I found one that I like they are like $200...but thanks to Costco I found one for under $100!! 


*sam** said:


> ^ Congrats! A good mirror can change your life. (I know I spent 3 months in my fiance's aparment not having a full length mirror. At the end, I was crazy. Just did not know what the problem was, but i was not comfortable in my own skin. Every morning I had to go to the street and check myself in the window of the corner shop. LOL)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your outfits.


----------



## initialed

*PurseAddict79* - Thank you! It's a sweater and mini.


----------



## gemrock

sasy said:


>


 wowza sasy your style rocks!


----------



## jclr

*PA*,


----------



## jclr

sasy said:


>


*Sasy*, the dress looks great on you.  And...what a positively sweet husband you have!


----------



## jclr

Today.
Theory Blazer (*PA*, you inspired me to do khaki today. )
Hanes Tank
Levi's Jeans for Boys (that's why they're short!)
Shoes are an old French label that I got almost 15 years ago.
Cardigan is a gift from my sister


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Very nice! So jealous you can wear boy's jeans


----------



## vlore

I haven't posted in AGES, but here is my casual and 'preggers' outfit for today!!!






*black leggings from Destination Maternity
C & C California boyfriend tee
Tolani scarf
Balenciaga Tempete Work
Trove Tkees flip flops*


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Very nice! So jealous you can wear boy's jeans



You know what, I have three pairs of Levi's in Men's and I haven't found much difference in the sizing.  In fact, I find these to be more comfortable than the aforementioned three. It was the shorter inseam that sold me on them at first but now I prefer them.  And, I had to try on A LOT of jeans in the same size before I found the right fit. I think it's not unusual for Levi's.  My husband will usually try on 10 pairs of the same size and walk away with two that are cut right.


----------



## krazy4bags

*vlore* - Love your Bal bag and outfit...light and casual


----------



## cammy1

*vlore- *you look great and congrats on the pregnacy


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much -- PurseAddict79, Gemrock, and JCLR.


----------



## sasy

JCLR, LOVE the addition of a ruffley cardi under your blazer.  Yet another PERFECT outfit.


----------



## yoglood

vlore said:


> I haven't posted in AGES, but here is my casual and 'preggers' outfit for today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *black leggings from Destination Maternity*
> *C & C California boyfriend tee*
> *Tolani scarf*
> *Balenciaga Tempete Work*
> *Trove Tkees flip flops*


 
welcome back to this thread! and congrats!! 
still loving your style


----------



## madsaboutu

I can't keep up posting daily outfits since it's been getting hectic for me lately but here's from yesterday:








Vintage Oscar de la Renta blazer, LoveAppela infinity scarf, Madewell cardigan, splendid tank top, Romeo and Juliet couture denim leggings, Steve Madden luxe boots


----------



## madsaboutu

vlore said:


> I haven't posted in AGES, but here is my casual and 'preggers' outfit for today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *black leggings from Destination Maternity
> C & C California boyfriend tee
> Tolani scarf
> Balenciaga Tempete Work
> Trove Tkees flip flops*



love the scarf!!! and the entire look.  I can't even tell you look preggers!


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> Today.
> Theory Blazer (*PA*, you inspired me to do khaki today. )
> Hanes Tank
> Levi's Jeans for Boys (that's why they're short!)
> Shoes are an old French label that I got almost 15 years ago.
> Cardigan is a gift from my sister



The pop of green from the cardi is so refreshing.  I wore same style: blazer+cardi yesterday too! 
I'm allergic 100% wool on my skin so I have to cover up underneath when I wear one.  Great outfit!


----------



## jclr

Thanks, *Sasy*!  

Thanks, *Mads*!  Great minds think alike maybe?    BTW, your adorable daughter looks like you!

*Vlore*, I enjoyed your outfit posts even before I started posting here myself.  Welcome back!


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Congrats!! You look great and love that bag!


----------



## initialed




----------



## airborne

everyone gets


----------



## sasy




----------



## nessahhh

another dreading day at school!


----------



## ennerad

shirt: h&m
pants: belstaff
shoes: schmoove

quean


----------



## pmburk

I don't post often here, but here's my outfit for today. A little different than most!

Red/black plaid vintage 1950s day dress with belt, black Express cardigan, late 1940s Tissot men's black wristwatch, 1940s black bakelite necklace, and Ferragamo Boutique black leather/alligator-texture flats (not pictured).






Also, I apologize for the background - I know, I'm one of "those" people! But I was in my bathroom getting ready and snapped the pic on my Blackberry before rushing out the door to work.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*sasy* - Fab as always
*pmburk* - I love that dress!


Express skirt, blazer and menswear vest
Merona button up
Carlos Santana peep toe patent leather pumps


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous outfit PurseAddict!


----------



## annemerrick

PurseAddict....I love the all black with the pop of color!  You look darling!!

Pmburk...I am not sure who "those" people are...but I am quite certain that I am also not one of them!!!  I am assuming it is the person with the artsy photo???!!!!  I love vintage clothes and think you look wonderful in all of that vintage!!!


----------



## pmburk

annemerrick said:


> Pmburk...I am not sure who "those" people are...but I am quite certain that I am also not one of them!!! I am assuming it is the person with the artsy photo???!!!! I love vintage clothes and think you look wonderful in all of that vintage!!!


 
I was just referring to people who take photos with bad or messy backdrops! I remember someone mentioning it in one of the threads in General Discussion as a point of contention.  I generally try to make sure there isn't dirty laundry or anything in the background if I'm taking a picture, so I had to apologize for bathtub background and towel hanging up! I was in a hurry and should have at least closed the shower curtain! Oh well.

Thanks for your compliments. I love wearing and buying vintage. "Vintage" for me is 1930s-1950s, some early 60s. I don't get into 70s or 80s vintage, although I know it is quite popular. I know my outfit isn't exactly high fashion or designer, as many of the outfits here, but it is unique and I love that. No way am I going to cross paths with anyone wearing the same dress as me!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^This is also why I love vintage!  It is so nice to wear something different.  Yesterday, I wore a very plain pair of camo pants, and at the last minute i threw on a vintage sequin cardigan, and it changed the whole look..and also my mood!  I got a ton of compliments on the sweater, and it only cost $12.  Another reason to love vintage....the great deals!!


----------



## pmburk

^ Love that sweater!


----------



## jclr

*ennerad*, I love stripes so your sweater is a  for me!

*pmburk*, I love that vintage look--please continue posting here.    I just got a Mango dress that, to me, is 40's inspired but I'm not sure I can pull it off.  Your outfit is great--love it!

*PA*, as usual, great outfit.  The bright colors look very good on you. 

*AnneMerrick*, I'm a fan of the outfits you post on your other threads.  Glad to see your post here today.  

*Sasy*, your closet must be a treat to peek into everyday!  Love that dress.


----------



## jclr

Gray Pashmina
SWORD Leather Jacket
M Missoni 3/4 Sleeve Dress
Gray HUE Knit Leggings
Cole Haan Boots


----------



## *sam**

^ WOW, I really love this one. All of the pieces are perfect. And I love grey and black. The leather jacket is so classic.
You should also show us the handbags you are wearing with your outfits. I am so curious.


----------



## annemerrick

jclr....that outfit looks really good!  I am going to have to suggest this to my BF Jenny.  She has a similar Missoni dress, and I am not sure if she had thought of dressing it down!


----------



## krazy4bags

*PurseAddict *- Love those shoes! I always love bright colors and I have to say you always manage to put very bright and pretty colors together!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*anne* Thank you 
*jclr* Girl just when I think you've achieved perfection and all else will pale in comparrison you prove me wrong. Sheer perfection again.
*krazy4bags* Thank you   I swear up until a few months ago I stuck with almost all blacks and grays... mainly due to self confidence issues. But thanks to my tPF friends (and losing a lot of weight over the last few years), my confidence has improved. I went from trying to blend in to the background to screaming 'Look at me'


----------



## *sam**

PurseAddict, I love your skirt and blazer, very feminine, perfect for your figure.


----------



## krazy4bags

Great to hear!! The most beautiful thing about a woman is having confidence! and you rock every outfit girl! 


PurseAddict79 said:


> *krazy4bags* Thank you  I swear up until a few months ago I stuck with almost all blacks and grays... mainly due to self confidence issues. But thanks to my tPF friends (and losing a lot of weight over the last few years), my confidence has improved. I went from trying to blend in to the background to screaming 'Look at me'


----------



## PurseAddict79

Aww thank you **sam*** and *krazy4bags*


----------



## jclr

Yay, I just learned how to multi-quote!   It's the small things in life you know...



*sam** said:


> ^ WOW, I really love this one. All of the pieces are perfect. And I love grey and black. The leather jacket is so classic.
> You should also show us the handbags you are wearing with your outfits. I am so curious.



*Sam*, I keep forgetting that part.  I've been using my black Balenciaga first lately.  I'll try to remember the bags going forward.  It is a purse forum after all, LOL!



annemerrick said:


> jclr....that outfit looks really good!  I am going to have to suggest this to my BF Jenny.  She has a similar Missoni dress, and I am not sure if she had thought of dressing it down!



*Anne*, thanks so much.  I really wanted to start wearing this dress when it got warmer here (meaning w/ heels or sandals) but I couldn't wait.  



PurseAddict79 said:


> *anne* Thank you
> *jclr* Girl just when I think you've achieved perfection and all else will pale in comparrison you prove me wrong. Sheer perfection again.
> *krazy4bags* Thank you   I swear up until a few months ago I stuck with almost all blacks and grays... mainly due to self confidence issues. But thanks to my tPF friends (and losing a lot of weight over the last few years), my confidence has improved. I went from trying to blend in to the background to screaming 'Look at me'



*PA*, you're giving me the warm and fuzzies, missy!  This thread has really been encouraging me to wear stuff in my closet besides jeans and t-shirts (my favorite look and normal uniform).  Thanks!

Because of the positive feedback on this look, I think I'll wear it when I go to New York this weekend.  I'll wear it under a wool coat, of course, for extra warmth.  Thanks Ladies!


----------



## madsaboutu

Hi everybody...looking great! 
*jclr* you gave me an idea, I raided my DH's side of the closet with the shirt and belt, haha.  You look great today!
*Purseaddict* loving your new poses! 










It was windy out so I had to go grab a coat





polo shirt and woven belt from my DH's wardrobe
Urban Outfitters tights
Corso Como salvatore boots
Foley+Corinna Jetsetter large tote
YSL sunglasses


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> Hi everybody...looking great!
> *jclr* you gave me an idea, I raided my DH's side of the closet with the shirt and belt, haha.  You look great today!
> *Purseaddict* loving your new poses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was windy out so I had to go grab a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo shirt and woven belt from my DH's wardrobe
> Urban Outfitters tights
> Corso Como salvatore boots
> Foley+Corinna Jetsetter large tote
> YSL sunglasses



*Mads*, I know!  I'm eyeing a couple of my husband's linen shirts for spring.  He's 6'4", though, so they'll be more like shirtdresses to my 5'7" frame.  You look great--love the jacket, too.

*PA*, ditto on the poses!


----------



## krazy4bags

*Madsaboutu *- I love those boots!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ennerad: That shirt is gorgeous on you!

jclr: I love your stockings!

Me today:


----------



## krazy4bags

*caroulemapoulen* - Nice coat! sailor-ish...it's cute!! I also love your phone...*bling bling* so bright and sparkly!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

I sooo love this! Very cute!



madsaboutu said:


> Hi everybody...looking great!
> *jclr* you gave me an idea, I raided my DH's side of the closet with the shirt and belt, haha. You look great today!
> *Purseaddict* loving your new poses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was windy out so I had to go grab a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo shirt and woven belt from my DH's wardrobe
> Urban Outfitters tights
> Corso Como salvatore boots
> Foley+Corinna Jetsetter large tote
> YSL sunglasses


----------



## jclr

caroulemapoulen said:


> ennerad: That shirt is gorgeous on you!
> 
> jclr: I love your stockings!
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I like your sailor jacket and your boots!


----------



## madsaboutu

*jclr *you should try it, my DH is 6'3" and I think i grabbed one of his old shirts, I am only 5'3" and this would have been too long if I did not pull it out a little bit on the waist with the belt.

*krazy4bags* thankyou, with the boots I was a little worried of the color when i first got them because it was "brick" more orange than i would have liked but then I always get compliments when i wear them out, i guess the color is a little unusual which is probably a good thing.  it is also very, very comfy.  

*PA*thanks you! i can't pull off mini skirts like you do so i'll stick to my tights, lol.  You look great on the blue skirt btw.  hey, I didn't see you wear that black leather mini you mentioned.  you should!


----------



## airborne




----------



## thavasa

*Sasy*~ The dress is too pretty, love the whole look!!
*PurseAddict* ~ ohh...love your shoes, they look sexy on you! You always look so comfortable in your outfits and in front of the camera!
*jclr*~ Another fabulous outfit I adore very much! love everything you wear in this outfit!
*Mads*~ You always look so chic even it's a casual outfit!
*caroulemapoulen*~ love your coat! and the lace dress with fur is very pretty!!

Me today


----------



## initialed

*thavasa* - Luv this outfit! You look great.


----------



## thavasa

^^ *initialed*~Thank you so much


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jclr said:


> Thanks!  I like your sailor jacket and your boots!



Thank you! 



krazy4bags said:


> *caroulemapoulen* - Nice coat! sailor-ish...it's cute!! I also love your phone...*bling bling* so bright and sparkly!!



Thanks  It's great to protect the iphone, and I'm not that bling normally, so it's fun to have a bling-phone 



thavasa said:


> *caroulemapoulen*~ love your coat! and the lace dress with fur is very pretty!!
> 
> Me today



Thank you so much, thavasa.  Is that a sand Chanel jumbo I see? It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## thavasa

^^ *initialed*~Looking cute! love how you wear that sweater...is it one piece?!

*caroulemapoulen*~ Yes, it's Chanel light beige jumbo!


----------



## initialed

*thavasa* - Thanks! I belted it.


----------



## sasy

Thanks again PurseAddict JCLR, and Thavasa!!


----------



## sasy

Ennerad -- Gorgeous!
PurseAddict -- Love your shoes and THAT pink is so flattering on you.
JCLR -- I think this is my favorite on you so far.
Caroule -- What a darling coat!
Thavasa -- I'm loving that top you are wearing.  Is it Missoni?


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Today:


----------



## sasy

Earlier tonight ...


----------



## airborne

Beautiful...luv this look!



eleonoruccia09 said:


> today:


----------



## MsCandice

You look fierce!!! Very Kim K. I hope you keep the pictures coming. 



Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Today:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

thavasa said:


> *caroulemapoulen*~ Yes, it's Chanel light beige jumbo!



I would love to own one!! 



sasy said:


> Ennerad -- Gorgeous!
> Caroule -- What a darling coat!



Thank you so much!

*initialed* Great flats! 

Today


----------



## CoachGirl12

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  It's great to protect the iphone, and I'm not that bling normally, so it's fun to have a bling-phone
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, thavasa.  Is that a sand Chanel jumbo I see? It's gorgeous!!!



Love it! Where did you get your tank?


----------



## PurseAddict79

*mads* - Oh I don't think I should be wearing minis either *lol* I don't think I would if it weren't for everyone here saying I look good in them. I chickened out on the leather skirt. I work in a male dominated industry and am afraid it will send the wrong message at work. I think I kinda push the envelope a bit as it is, just in a tasteful way 

*tavasa* - Thank you. As always, you look wonderful.

*sasy* - Thanks! I'm trying to get away from my comfort zone of blacks and grays. I really like the color of this shirt  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Today... all black (comfort zone) but with the booties I've been dying to wear. Yay!

CK sheath dress, N.Y.L.A. booties


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Love that! What brand is your sweater/blazer?


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Thank you girls!


----------



## *sam**

^ Love love love this! I was thinking to put together the same outfit, it is just still too cold for it (snowing again).


----------



## krazy4bags

Totally love this outfit! Who makes the sunglasses? I really like them! 


Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Today:


----------



## initialed

*caroulemapoulen* - Thanks!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*Krazy4Bags* I bought those sunglasses in a vintage fair last year fo few money!

Thank you again everybody


----------



## Martina_Italy

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Today:




I like this look!!


----------



## bluejinx

LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!



Eleonoruccia09 said:


> .


----------



## *sam**

*ennerad,* I love your sweater with the white T.


----------



## madsaboutu

*Eleonoruccia09* great outfits! you look beautiful.  
*Thavasa* you know I already professed my love for your cardi.
*PA* those booties are TDF! great job.

The sun is out today so I wore this:








Martin + Osa top, Diesel cropped jeans, Katie and Todd ruffled scarf, Vintage Chanel tote, Nine West ankle boots


----------



## Nieners

Eleonoruccia09, who makes the shoes you're wearing? I love this outfit!


----------



## eggpudding

^Gorgeous! Do you also mind sharing where you got your breton stripe top please?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Layering dresses + Over the Knee leather wedge boots


----------



## initialed




----------



## stefeilnately

^^^you have a lovely face!

here's me today...


----------



## stefeilnately

T, I love the Missoni top...Missoni has a special place in my heart!

Eleonoruccia09, both outfits look so chic! Love the jacket + skinny jeans look!

Sasy, really hot shoes! Every outfit is so well put together

PurseAddict, I think you are truly a style maven!


----------



## initialed

*stefeilnately* - Thanks!


----------



## yoglood

jclr said:


> Gray Pashmina
> SWORD Leather Jacket
> M Missoni 3/4 Sleeve Dress
> Gray HUE Knit Leggings
> Cole Haan Boots



LOVE THIS! one of my fave outfits on this thread!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Hi everybody!
I like *Madsaboutu* outfit, except the jeans lenght, and *Stefeilnately* outfit (I love your shoes!)
*Nieners* I bought those shoes in Milan (Italy). It's an Italian brand called Planisphere.
My top is from Petit Bateau, *Eggpudding*!

Very vintage look for today:


----------



## vlore

*Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments!!! I will try to post more often! *


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Outfit for this evening (My hair is not ready yet!)


----------



## PurseAddict79

Its Friday!!!

True Religion jeans, Merona top, Steve Madden heels...


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Today:


 
Love this look! Please tell us what you're wearing!


----------



## ennerad

*eleanoruccia09*; that dress is bloody fantastic! looks like a great night in the making.








pardon the sad face. just wanted to go back to bed out of the cold.

quean


----------



## lilflobowl

Me today!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Thank you *HOTasFCUK*! I was wearing a suit jacket from Alexander McQueen, tee and belt from Zara, liquid leggins from Topshop, shoes with triple plateau bought in a shop here in Milan, Italy, and a big bracelet in gold and onyx with a big, gold heart charm (from the jewellery where I usually work)! 

Thank you so much *Ennerad*, the silver dress is from Pinko! I'm so envious of your curly hair.. I love that! My straight hair is so boring =(

*Lilflobowl* lovely shoes!


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

I love checking this thread...everyone looks fabulous! 

Here's my cold weather nighttime outfit.


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*Petite * you look AMAZING


----------



## annemerrick

pardon the sad face. just wanted to go back to bed out of the cold.

quean[/QUOTE]


I love this outfit!  And those boots!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## airborne

this look!!



PetiteAsianGirl said:


> I love checking this thread...everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my cold weather nighttime outfit.


----------



## airborne

LUV YOUR Hair!!!!




pardon the sad face. just wanted to go back to bed out of the cold.

quean[/QUOTE]


I love this outfit!  And those boots!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

!! Luv the mono alma!!!

Very vintage look for today:


[/QUOTE]


----------



## cmonna

airborne said:


> !! Luv the mono alma!!!
> 
> Very vintage look for today:


[/QUOTE]

Love your jean shirt! Can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## Stephanie***

^^ you look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
And ALL of the other ladies, too!!

I wore this today:




It's not a _WOW_. I think it's okay...
If you wonder what dress is on the left side of the pic its this one:


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

> *cmonna*Love your jean shirt! Can I ask where you got it from?


 
Sure! 
It's a Levi's jeans shirt for men


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ennerad said:


> *eleanoruccia09*; that dress is bloody fantastic! looks like a great night in the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon the sad face. just wanted to go back to bed out of the cold.
> 
> quean


 

Love the jacket! and the hair!


----------



## thavasa

Love the blouse with vest! looks so fresh! Your outfit is well put together as always! 




stefeilnately said:


> ^^^you have a lovely face!
> 
> here's me today...


----------



## thavasa

*Sasy*~ I always want to comment on your amazing shoe collection, oh, and your dress collection too!! You look lovely as always!
*PurseAddict*~ Love your new shoes!! and your jeans!
*Mads*~ Looking casual chic as always, cropped jeans with booties...nice!!
*eleanoruccia09*~ I love all your outfits! You look just like a model!
*ennerad*~ I love your mint color sweater/blazer and also the leather jacket!

From yesterday


----------



## talldrnkofwater

black mossimo tank, jcrew linen/cotton sweater, gap wool pants, tb revas in mouse, random bangle, anthro stormy seas necklace, rm mam in navy


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hi ladies, you're all looking great today!

Me today:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I love your PS1- the color is beautiful


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much! I'm very happy about the color too, I'm glad I choose it.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

My outfit!


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

Thanks airborne and eleonoruccia09 (btw you look just like a model! Love that lace and bow top!)


----------



## cmonna

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Sure!
> It's a Levi's jeans shirt for men


 
Thank you!!! 
I love it!


----------



## sonya

I love that sweater/jacket. 




initialed said:


>


----------



## ShoeLover

You ladies look awesome!
I'm wearing my new dress today:


----------



## madsaboutu

Thanks *thavasa!*you look great as well.
*Shoelover*, love the red shoes with the dress!

Here's me today:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Burberry London double breasted trench, Martin + Osa artist tee, Forever 21 skirt (revised), Ralph Lauren Gladiator sandals


----------



## initialed

sonya - Thanks so much!


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

aww too cute i love hello kitty !


----------



## CoachGirl12

madsaboutu said:


> Thanks *thavasa!*you look great as well.
> *Shoelover*, love the red shoes with the dress!
> 
> Here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London double breasted trench, Martin + Osa artist tee, Forever 21 skirt (revised), Ralph Lauren Gladiator sandals


Gorgeous, love the outfit from head to toe, your daughter is adorable!


----------



## CoachGirl12

madsaboutu said:


> I can't keep up posting daily outfits since it's been getting hectic for me lately but here's from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Oscar de la Renta blazer, LoveAppela infinity scarf, Madewell cardigan, splendid tank top, Romeo and Juliet couture denim leggings, Steve Madden luxe boots


Ok woman, where do you get this scarf? I can't find it anywhere?? I need your scarf in my wardrobe!


----------



## madsaboutu

Hi *Coachgirl,*, thank you! 

the scarf I got from TJ Maxx for less than $20 believe it or not, I didn't even bother of the brand, I grabbed it as fast as I could, it was the only one that was an infinity scarf, when i looked up the brand it says: Loveappela made in USA, so I guess I got myself a great bargain there!


----------



## CoachGirl12

madsaboutu said:


> Hi *Coachgirl,*, thank you!
> 
> the scarf I got from TJ Maxx for less than $20 believe it or not, I didn't even bother of the brand, I grabbed it as fast as I could, it was the only one that was an infinity scarf, when i looked up the brand it says: Loveappela made in USA, so I guess I got myself a great bargain there!


You lucky girl! I'm going to have to check out my TJ Maxx!


----------



## initialed




----------



## chanelbaby

annemerrick said:


> ^^^This is also why I love vintage! It is so nice to wear something different. Yesterday, I wore a very plain pair of camo pants, and at the last minute i threw on a vintage sequin cardigan, and it changed the whole look..and also my mood! I got a ton of compliments on the sweater, and it only cost $12. Another reason to love vintage....the great deals!!


 

Really love this look !!!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

thavasa said:


> *Sasy*~ I always want to comment on your amazing shoe collection, oh, and your dress collection too!! You look lovely as always!
> *PurseAddict*~ Love your new shoes!! and your jeans!
> *Mads*~ Looking casual chic as always, cropped jeans with booties...nice!!
> *eleanoruccia09*~ I love all your outfits! You look just like a model!
> *ennerad*~ I love your mint color sweater/blazer and also the leather jacket!
> 
> From yesterday


 

very classy dear!!! Love the beige and the navy here!!


----------



## stefeilnately

madsaboutu said:


> Thanks *thavasa!*you look great as well.
> *Shoelover*, love the red shoes with the dress!
> 
> Here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London double breasted trench, Martin + Osa artist tee, Forever 21 skirt (revised), Ralph Lauren Gladiator sandals


 

Love the trench!!! Very lovely outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

ShoeLover said:


> You ladies look awesome!
> I'm wearing my new dress today:


 

This is a clear winner!!! Hot shoes and hot bag! Effortless chic


----------



## stefeilnately

over the weekend..


----------



## P.Y.T.

*madsaboutu,* cuteness overload!
*Shoelover*, FAB! I just love red pumps! It makes any ensemble pop.


----------



## airborne

everyone


----------



## shockboogie

Tonight's outfit: Pre-birthday dinner with Grandma!

H&M gold shimmer sweater top, JBrand zippered ankle jeans, Hermes belt, and Christian Louboutin nude patent VPs


----------



## thavasa

*Mads*~ I adore your outfit very much from head to toe! it's perfection...and I want that trench coat!

*E*~ girl I really miss your outfits. I love both outfits very much!...the first one with harem pant and gorgeous sandals are sooo chic! the second one with floral dress is a pretty spring outfit!...your vintage Chanel goes with everything!

Me today


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^Oh I really like this!!! Left comments at yr blog


----------



## PurseAddict79

I love everyone's weekend outfits. I don't really take pics on the weekend... but you guys make me want to start 

Michael Kors blouse, Express cropped slacks, Penny Loves Kenny heels


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> I love everyone's weekend outfits. I don't really take pics on the weekend... but you guys make me want to start
> 
> Michael Kors blouse, Express cropped slacks, Penny Loves Kenny heels


oooo love the pop of color that you added w/your shoes! where did you get your shirt? i'm lovin polka dots this year!! super cute hun!


----------



## KatsBags

PurseAddict79 said:


> I love everyone's weekend outfits. I don't really take pics on the weekend... but you guys make me want to start
> 
> Michael Kors blouse, Express cropped slacks, Penny Loves Kenny heels


 
LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this look!!! You look beyond great!

I wear an outfit very similar to this but don't look anywhere as great as you do!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*CoachGirl12* Thanks! It was a clearance find at Macy's a few weeks ago. I paid $14 for it.... score!
*KatsBags* Aww thank you.


----------



## jclr

yoglood said:


> LOVE THIS! one of my fave outfits on this thread!



Thanks, *yoglood*!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> *CoachGirl12* Thanks! It was a clearance find at Macy's a few weeks ago. I paid $14 for it.... score!
> *KatsBags* Aww thank you.


Wow, what a great find! I need to go shopping w/you! I never find good deals, LOL


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Its Friday!!!
> 
> True Religion jeans, Merona top, Steve Madden heels...



*PA*, you look smashing in those jeans!  Once again, love the colors you use.


----------



## jclr

ennerad said:


> *eleanoruccia09*; that dress is bloody fantastic! looks like a great night in the making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon the sad face. just wanted to go back to bed out of the cold.
> 
> quean



*Ennerad*, I love your jacket!


----------



## jclr

PetiteAsianGirl said:


> I love checking this thread...everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's my cold weather nighttime outfit.



*Petite*, you look like a model.  Love this outfit and you've got gorgeous hair!


----------



## jclr

thavasa said:


> *Sasy*~ I always want to comment on your amazing shoe collection, oh, and your dress collection too!! You look lovely as always!
> *PurseAddict*~ Love your new shoes!! and your jeans!
> *Mads*~ Looking casual chic as always, cropped jeans with booties...nice!!
> *eleanoruccia09*~ I love all your outfits! You look just like a model!
> *ennerad*~ I love your mint color sweater/blazer and also the leather jacket!
> 
> From yesterday



*Thavasa*, yet another beautiful ensemble.


----------



## CoachGirl12

jclr said:


> *PA*, you look smashing in those jeans!  Once again, love the colors you use.


I was going to say the same thing! I love those jeans, I just wish I could tell myself that I should spend that much $ on a pair! LOL


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> Thanks *thavasa!*you look great as well.
> *Shoelover*, love the red shoes with the dress!
> 
> Here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London double breasted trench, Martin + Osa artist tee, Forever 21 skirt (revised), Ralph Lauren Gladiator sandals



*Mads*, this is one of my favorite looks on you.  The second shot is awesome!


----------



## jclr

Hi everyone!  Just came back from a long weekend in NYC.  Definitely not enough time to see all hubby and I wanted to see.  The rainy weather made it perfect to go museum hopping so that is what we did.  

Here's today's outfit offering in response to the sunny weather that welcomed us home.  




Banana Republic blouse
Belt from Nordstrom
GZ snake skin flats
Target skirt


----------



## PurseAddict79

*CoachGirl12* Where do you live? 
*mads* I soooo love that outfit. Everything about it. And you look smokin' in that 2nd pic!
*shockboogie* I loooove your nude CL's! So hot!
*thavasa* Those shoes!!! Love them!
*jclr* Thank you. I LOVE that skirt on you! And yay for the sun! Its suppose to be lovely weather all week!


----------



## madsaboutu

*Stefeilnately, PYT, thavasa, jclr, purseaddict*, thank you! The second pic was taken by my daughter thus the reason I am looking down!haha.  She does it better than my DH who took the last pic, i tell you.  More patience with me I guess.  I hope I didn't miss out thanking people! love all the outfits!  I have midterms this week so you won't see me for a while.  I love you all guys!


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> Hi everyone!  Just came back from a long weekend in NYC.  Definitely not enough time to see all hubby and I wanted to see.  The rainy weather made it perfect to go museum hopping so that is what we did.
> 
> Here's today's outfit offering in response to the sunny weather that welcomed us home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic blouse
> Belt from Nordstrom
> GZ snake skin flats
> Target skirt



You mean this is not a dress? omg, i want it! all of it. looking great as usual!


----------



## jclr

^^Nope, not a dress.  

I can't believe your daughter took that photo of you--she did a great job!  

Good luck on your midterms.


----------



## Dabyachunv

shockboogie said:


> Tonight's outfit: Pre-birthday dinner with Grandma!
> 
> H&M gold shimmer sweater top, JBrand zippered ankle jeans, Hermes belt, and Christian Louboutin nude patent VPs




  So cute!  Makes me think I need a pair of J Brand zipped jeans....


----------



## initialed




----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ WAY cute! Love those boots.

Ok, so it's just been one of those mornings for me... nothing seems to be going right. I had to take pics at work today because I didn't have time at home...

CK Dress, BCBG sweater, Steve Madden Pumps


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ WAY cute! Love those boots.
> 
> Ok, so it's just been one of those mornings for me... nothing seems to be going right. I had to take pics at work today because I didn't have time at home...
> 
> CK Dress, BCBG sweater, Steve Madden Pumps



*PA*, that's a beautiful, classic dress.  The sweater is great with it.  Love the story about the break room photo!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^Thank you. I love this dress and its just been in my closet waiting to be worn, so I figured 'why not' lol


----------



## initialed

*PurseAddict79* - Thank you!


----------



## lizz

Forever 21 top, True Religion jeans, Balenciaga part-time in black


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*PetiteAsianGirl* thank you! Model, me?! You're too generous ^_^
*Thevasa* Thank you and you're wonderful too! I love all your outfits, expecially the one with the beige Chanel: I'm falle in love with your jacket!
*Madsabout* love both of your outfits!
*Stefeilnately* Amazing sandals in the first of your last outfits!


----------



## jclr

Trench-style shirt:  Karen Millen 
CoH jeans
Belt from Nordstrom
Jimmy Choo nude pumps
Coach bag-one of my oldest (and favorite) bags.


----------



## CoachGirl12

jclr said:


> Trench-style shirt:  Karen Millen
> CoH jeans
> Belt from Nordstrom
> Jimmy Choo nude pumps
> Coach bag-one of my oldest (and favorite) bags.


You always have the most classiest outfits... and you have a figure that is TDF!!


----------



## thavasa

*PurseAddict*~ wow...I like your outfit very much!! that dress looks so pretty on you, and you look elegant today!

*jclr*~ You always look so classy, dressy or casual...and you have such wonderful shoe collection! I love them all!!

Me from yesterday


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Those shoes! I want those shoes. That's it... hide your stuff. I'm coming over 
*thavasa* Thank you. you look lovely as always..

Ladies I need some advise for my work outfit tomorrow. 

I was thinking of wearing this skirt (in black):
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*

with this top (and blazer)





The top has 'tiers'... do you think that's too much to wear with the textured skirt? Should I keep the top more simple (like just a standard button up)? Or do you think the top will look ok with the skirt?


----------



## krazy4bags

*PurseAddict *- Your outfit today looks great! You look fab in that dress! I think you should do a simple button up shirt with that black skirt...I love the ruffle shirt but both of them together will be a bit too much IMO, since the skirt already has its own texture. I admire the fact that you're already thinking about what to wear tomorrow. I usually don't even think about it until I wake up or when I'm in the shower...sometimes worse I'll stand in the closet for like 15 mins and try to figure out what to wear


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thank you  I had the same thoughts on the textured skirt w/ the tiered top. It might be too much. I think I may try it on in the mirror and see how it looks, but you're probably right  That's funny you mention standing in the closet for 15min. If I don't plan my outfits in advance, I swear I change 20x before I leave the house... thus driving my boyfriend and/or son completely bonkers. Truth be told, on Sunday night I try to plan my entire week out. I already know what I'm wearing on Friday


----------



## jclr

CoachGirl12 said:


> You always have the most classiest outfits... and you have a figure that is TDF!!



*CoachGirl*, thanks for making my day! 



thavasa said:


> *jclr*~ You always look so classy, dressy or casual...and you have such wonderful shoe collection! I love them all!!
> 
> Me from yesterday



*Thavasa*, thanks!  You look great, as usual.  Your wonderful tweed collection has just reminded me to unearth a couple of old jackets I used to wear during my corporate days.  You're inspiring me.   



PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Those shoes! I want those shoes. That's it... hide your stuff. I'm coming over



*PA*, too funny!


----------



## smooches

lizz-love the outfit, the top is cute!

jclr--also love your ourfit, the choo's really elongate the leg, they look like a perfect nude for you


----------



## shoebuyer37

*jclr* I love your elegant and sophisticated style!
*PurseAddict79* I love how you put color into your outfits!
*Thavasa* Simply creative.  I love how you mix and match items-so unique and inspiring.
*Initialed* Love your edgy/urban look!
*mads* Love that pink and purple dress, you looked great in it.


----------



## jclr

*Smooches*, *Shoebuyer*:  Thanks so much!


----------



## initialed

*shoebuyer37* - Thank you!


----------



## stefeilnately

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ WAY cute! Love those boots.
> 
> Ok, so it's just been one of those mornings for me... nothing seems to be going right. I had to take pics at work today because I didn't have time at home...
> 
> CK Dress, BCBG sweater, Steve Madden Pumps


 

This dress is so elegant!!


----------



## emmakins

All thrift shop finds:
J Crew hat
Thomas Pink cashmere cardigan
Tara Jarmon Skirt
Mark & Spencer leather clutch
Random platform heels


----------



## bluejinx

emmakins said:


> All thrift shop finds:
> J Crew hat
> Thomas Pink cashmere cardigan
> Tara Jarmon Skirt
> Mark & Spencer leather clutch
> Random platform heels



OMG!!! I WANT/NEED/MUST HAVE that skirt. period. please please tell me you got it recently! As soon as I get home from work I am going to google it and try to hunt it down. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## shockboogie

*emmakins* - Love your skirt!

*PurseAddict* - You look adorable in your CK dress!

*jclr *- I really like your shirt. So classy and casual.


*thavasa* - Love love love your Chanel!


----------



## *sam**

Hi girls, 
I am having a very happy day today. Good things are happening. 


*Emmakins*, very cute outfit! 

*jclr*, thank you, thank you for posting your purse as well. Love the outfit, the shoes, everything. You are my style icon. 

*thavasa*, lovely outfit, very unique. :sunnies

*PurseAddict79*, I think I would pair that skirt with a plain shirt (white or colour). I am not sure that this turquoise top will not look good with it, but with a plain shirt it will definitely be very classy and elegant. :okay: Though I have to admit i am not that brave as some of you.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*stefeilnately *Thank you! 

*emmakins* I love that skirt! You look so cute!

*shockboogie* Thanks! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I was brave this morning. Though yesterday I was a little concerned mixing this top and skirt would be too much texture, when I put it on I actually was pretty happy with it.


----------



## *sam**

^ You look gooooooood. Loving the colours. Actually, this is my favourite colour combo!


----------



## ennerad

off with my head!!!

quean


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Ennerad *- you have a very cute shape.  Love the dress 

*PurseAddict* - perfect.  The color of the top works very well with your beautiful skintone


----------



## PurseAddict79

*ennerad* That dress looks amazing on you. You have a gorgeous body.

*DC-cutie* Thank you


----------



## jclr

emmakins said:


> All thrift shop finds:
> J Crew hat
> Thomas Pink cashmere cardigan
> Tara Jarmon Skirt
> Mark & Spencer leather clutch
> Random platform heels



*Emmakins*, beautiful skirt and I love your clutch!


----------



## jclr

ennerad said:


> off with my head!!!
> 
> quean



*Ennerad*, fabulous outfit!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> I was brave this morning. Though yesterday I was a little concerned mixing this top and skirt would be too much texture, when I put it on I actually was pretty happy with it.



Looks great, as usual, *PA*!


----------



## jclr

shockboogie said:


> *jclr *- I really like your shirt. So classy and casual.



Thanks, *Shockboogie*, I've been having fun shopping my closet. BTW, just saw your location--I just came back from a quick visit to Manila.  Small world.  



*sam** said:


> *jclr*, thank you, thank you for posting your purse as well. Love the outfit, the shoes, everything. You are my style icon.



*Sam*, wow, thanks!  I don't know if I can live up to that!    BTW, I've started posting my bags just for you.    Notice that they're usually still empty in the pictures.  It's because I always forget and add them at the last minute, LOL!


----------



## jclr

Here's today's outfit.  I originally just went for the dress but I decided to add more layers before leaving the house. 








Club Monaco Blazer (*PA*, your recent thread reminded me to wear it. )
Dress: Gift from Mom
HUE Leggings
Very Old Bass Wedges
Vintage Bottega Veneta Clutch


----------



## madsaboutu

^^^very nice revision *jclr!*love both outfits either way.  
*Initialed*love the boots
*ennerad *love the entire outfit! especially the tights with the dress!
*PA* love the color of that top!
and thanks to everyone for liking my previous outfit! 

Me today, it's getting warm out!








Vintage Banana Republic leather jacket, WeSC draped tee, Old Navy polka dotted skirt, Dolce Vita flats (Revised this one too)


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> ^^^very nice revision *jclr!*love both outfits either way.
> *Initialed*love the boots
> *ennerad *love the entire outfit! especially the tights with the dress!
> *PA* love the color of that top!
> and thanks to everyone for liking my previous outfit!
> 
> Me today, it's getting warm out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Banana Republic leather jacket, WeSC draped tee, Old Navy polka dotted skirt, Dolce Vita flats (Revised this one too)



*Mads*, that's an awesome jacket and I love simple skirts like that!  Okay, back to work...


----------



## r1ta_s

The top looks great on you. Can you tell me where you got it from?

Thanks!



PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Those shoes! I want those shoes. That's it... hide your stuff. I'm coming over
> *thavasa* Thank you. you look lovely as always..
> 
> Ladies I need some advise for my work outfit tomorrow.
> 
> I was thinking of wearing this skirt (in black):
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*
> 
> with this top (and blazer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top has 'tiers'... do you think that's too much to wear with the textured skirt? Should I keep the top more simple (like just a standard button up)? Or do you think the top will look ok with the skirt?


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Ohh it looks great both ways. I really like it without the tights for July... 
*mads* You look great. I love your jacket!
*r1ta_s* Thank you. I snagged it off the clearance rack. I've seen it in other colors at Marshalls as well.


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

Square shirt Promod, vest H&M, Jeans D&G, sandals Barbara Bui, bag big Dior Gaucho


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*PurseAddict79* lovely colour of the top in the last outfit! And great black dress in the other one 
*jclr *simple and chic! I prefer without leggins, you've great legs!


----------



## initialed

Yesterday


----------



## Gerry

Initialed, you look so young!!!


----------



## sasy

Everyone's looking great!


----------



## thavasa

Thank you *PA, jclr, shoebuyer37, shockboogie, sam*, for all your sweet comments!!

*Mads*~ love that draped T, you look great even in flats!!
*jclr*~ both your outfits look so comfy and chic, you can really pull off a casual outfit and looking stylish!
*PA*~ the skirt goes perfectly with your beautiful top! you look great as always!
*ennerad*~ I really love your jacket! perfect for this season! 
*Eleonoruccia09*~ looking cute! I love your plaid shirt and jeans!
*initialed*~ I'm loving your cardi and that boot is gorgeous!!
*Sasy*~ What a belt!! I love your dress...you look great as always!!


Me today


----------



## emmakins

bluejinx said:


> OMG!!! I WANT/NEED/MUST HAVE that skirt. period. please please tell me you got it recently! As soon as I get home from work I am going to google it and try to hunt it down. LOVE IT!!!



I'm sorry bluejinx, while I got it recently, it was from a thrift store so it could have been from many seasons ago!

And thank you everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## initialed

*Gerry* & *Thavasa*- Thanks!


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much, Thavasa!


----------



## bluejinx

emmakins said:


> I'm sorry bluejinx, while I got it recently, it was from a thrift store so it could have been from many seasons ago!
> 
> And thank you everyone for your kind comments!




im gutted. i spent an hour hunting it down online and it seems it is most certainly not a recent piece. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it though!!! 

I guess I will take it as a sign that I dont need any more royal blue skirts. LOL. asside from the one posted a few pages back, I have another 2 that are very similar. oh well...........


----------



## shockboogie

Outfit last Monday, 3/15:
_
Rick Owens jacket, purple dress from Nordstrom, Chanel 10C Red Medium lambskin flap, Christian Louboutin Purple Lizard Very Prives, Roberto Cavalli sunnies_


----------



## amazigrace

*shock,*my little CL sister, you look fabulous!

I'm wearing an Anthropologie sweater, AG stilt jeans,
a random tee, Balenciaga aranthracite Velo, and
Christian Louboutin 'love' flats.


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks CL sister, *amazigrace*!


----------



## amazigrace

Well, I guess I should post the picture - sorry!


----------



## shockboogie

Yesterday's outfit 3/16:

_Michael Kors dress, belt by Club Monaco, Christian Louboutin Watersnake Altadamas, and Chanel 10CRed M/L lambskin flap_


----------



## shockboogie

Today's outfit to the mall for some shopping:

_JBrand black skinnies, Arden B tunic, Christian Louboutin Pink Minibouts, and my Chanel J12_


----------



## initialed




----------



## airborne




----------



## *sam**

Hi Girls,

*Eleonoruccia09*, very nice casual outfit. Looks comfy and effortless. And your Gaucho goes with it really well.

*Sasy,* you should change your name to 'clasy' (haha, it is a bad poem by me..., please forgive me). Love your all black outfit with the details (belt, shoes). Very nice!

*thavasa*, love how you combine colours, never too much but always interesting. 

*initialed*, cute and comfy as always.

*Shockboogie*, love the purple and red combo. you are brave.


----------



## initialed

**sam*** - Thanks!


----------



## *sam**

*mads,* your teal ballerinas with the black details are my favourite. My fav colours with my fav shoe-style. Simply perfect 
The outfit is nice too.


----------



## *sam**

I love how the reds (lips and purse) are matching on this pic. 



shockboogie said:


>


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

*Thavasa* Thak you  I love your shoes and you're always so chic!
**Sam** Thak you, you're right! Very comfy because I was going to shop at the supermarket 
*Sasy* OMG that belt.. it's amazig!! Can I ask your what is the brand of it? Outfit great! Love also the shoes 
*Shockboogie* GREAT, it's all perfect and you're so bautiful in your first outfit hit the purple dress! I love purple and red together. Also very cutes the Christian Louboutin Watersnake Altadamas in the second outfit!


----------



## nessahhh

day at school!


----------



## DC-Cutie

amazigrace said:


> Well, I guess I should post the picture - sorry!


 
*Amazing* - you are a hotttt momma .  Now we gotta get *YaYa* to start posting her outfits 
*shockboogie* - I need you to come and dress me!  STAT!  I always love your looks.  I would never think of red and purple together - but it totally works on you.


----------



## pmburk

Another old-lady/librarian vintagey look from me! (More vintage-inspired than actual vintage this time.) Cotton day dress with belt from Target, black Ferragamo Boutique flats, J. Crew yellow cotton cardigan, vintage 1940s/early 50s man's black Tissot wristwatch, vintage 1940s black & cream bakelite beaded necklace.


----------



## julesberry

airborne said:


> !! Luv the mono alma!!!
> 
> Very vintage look for today:



You look great! Where did you get your shoes? They are gorgeous


----------



## jclr

shockboogie said:


>





shockboogie said:


>



*Shock*, I love both of these outfits.  Gorgeous!


----------



## jclr

initialed said:


>


*
Initialed*, I visited your blog (not for the first time) to get a better look at your bag--green is one of my faves! You wear the leggings well, too.


----------



## jclr

Eleonoruccia09 said:


> Square shirt Promod, vest H&M, Jeans D&G, sandals Barbara Bui, bag big Dior Gaucho



*Eleonoruccia*, thanks for the compliment but I really love your Barbara Bui sandals.  I bet you can wear them with a lot of things.


----------



## jclr

sasy said:


> Everyone's looking great!



*Sasy*, this is one of my favorites--not just for the outfit but for the whole look of the shot.  Great job!


----------



## jclr

thavasa said:


> Me today



*Thavasa*, you always look so polished...


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Ohh it looks great both ways. I really like it without the tights for July...



*PA*, I think the general consensus was for the leggings-less look.  You know what the weather's like in our area.  I felt "exposed" without the extra layers.  Maybe for July, like you said.  Thanks!


----------



## jclr

I hope it won't be too warm for this today.
Banana Republic denim jacket - haven't worn one for years!
Black Cashmere Turtleneck sweater
J Brand Jeans
Saks Fifth Ave Brand heels - 6-8 yrs old
Celine Red Patent Bag

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* We posted at the same time. You look lovely! And I don't think it will be too warm for that... especially this afternoon. Supposed to be nice and windy 
*sasy* I am in LOVE with your belt!
*thavasa* I've looked everywhere for those booties! I love them! So jealous
*shockboogie* You look amazing. You are so freakin' pretty

Everyone else looks great! Sorry I'm not addressing everyone individually, my computer keeps freezing up when I go back pages. Stupid old work pc...

I'm not feeling well today... at all. In a lot of pain, thus, very little effort went into my appearance (and I tend to wear black when I feel like crap. Some people have comfort food, I just have a comfort color)

CK dress, Express blazer, NYLA booties


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* _*We posted at the same time.*_ You look lovely! And I don't think it will be too warm for that... especially this afternoon. Supposed to be nice and windy
> 
> *I know, I just noticed that!*
> 
> Everyone else looks great! Sorry I'm not addressing everyone individually, my computer keeps freezing up when I go back pages. Stupid old work pc...
> 
> _*I'm not feeling well today... at all. In a lot of pain, thus, very little effort went into my appearance*_ (and I tend to wear black when I feel like crap. Some people have comfort food, I just have a comfort color)
> 
> *This is what you look like when you don't feel good?  Gosh, I'd be embarrassed for you to see me on my bad days.    You look great, but I do hope you feel much better soon! *
> 
> CK dress, Express blazer, NYLA booties


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

PurseAddict79 said:


> CK dress, Express blazer, NYLA booties


 


Best look of ever!! I really love all the things you're wearing, you're awesome!


----------



## initialed

*jclr* - Thank you so much!


----------



## lizz

H&M long sweater vest, Gap top, American Apparel high-waist skirt, Old Navy boots, Bal bag


----------



## gemrock

everyone's outfits ROCK!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* You're too kind.  I am feeling a bit better... but I think its because you made my head swell hehe
* Eleonoruccia09 * Thank you! I've been dying to see your outfits because everyone gives such positive feedback... but whatever image hosting company you're using is blocked by my work browser, and I don't get online at home  Do you have a blog?


----------



## Martina_Italy

jclr said:


> Here's today's outfit.  I originally just went for the dress but I decided to add more layers before leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco Blazer (*PA*, your recent thread reminded me to wear it. )
> Dress: Gift from Mom
> HUE Leggings
> Very Old Bass Wedges
> Vintage Bottega Veneta Clutch




Wow, I definitely prefer the second version of this outfit..you look really good!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*shockboogie*, WOW!!! 
I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* every outfit you posted!!!!  The purple CL+red Chanel pair is TDF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

jclr said:


> I hope it won't be too warm for this today.
> Banana Republic denim jacket - haven't worn one for years!
> Black Cashmere Turtleneck sweater
> J Brand Jeans
> Saks Fifth Ave Brand heels - 6-8 yrs old
> Celine Red Patent Bag
> 
> Have a great day everyone!





Gorgeous..simple but classy!! You're inspiring me!!


----------



## Eleonoruccia09

PurseAddict79 said:


> Eleonoruccia09 Thank you! I've been dying to see your outfits because everyone gives such positive feedback... but whatever image hosting company you're using is blocked by my work browser, and I don't get online at home  Do you have a blog?



I'm so sorry if you have problems to display my outfits :cry: I'm so unable with the computer that I usually use the only one image hosting company I know..!  I don't have any blog as always the same reason  I hope I'll find another image hosting web site!

*JCLR* thank you!
*Julesberry* My shoes are from Casadei, thank you!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* You're too kind.  I am feeling a bit better... but I think its because you made my head swell hehe



hahahaha....:lolots: (BTW, I'm really getting into these emoticons!)


----------



## jclr

Martina_Italy said:


> Wow, I definitely prefer the second version of this outfit..you look really good!!





Martina_Italy said:


> Gorgeous..simple but classy!! You're inspiring me!!


*
Martina*, thanks so much!  I'm often inspired by others in this thread myself.  Ciao!


----------



## vlore

*jclr,* I absolutely  this outfit! Definitely one of my favs!


----------



## jclr

vlore said:


> *jclr,* I absolutely  this outfit! Definitely one of my favs!



*Vlore*, thanks!  Wow, twins!  How absolutely exciting!  I don't have kids but I always fantasized about having twins.  Keep your tPF friends posted.


----------



## voodoo_mary

busy with the move to my new home. so i haven't posted much. but i have these photos of recent outfits to share:








poleci dress, striped blue blazer from Blum. nine west heels

robert rodriguez grecian dress with heavily padded and sequined shoulders!










wore this to a friend's birthday

saturday outfit 1:







very old marc pinafore dress with victoria secrets yellow tube, red hogan bag, cole haan slippers


----------



## voodoo_mary

saturday outfit 2:







mini tie-dye dress i bought in Bali last year with crochet scarf, also from Bali.
frilly, lace "under-shorts", vintage, 1960s. i wear it under the dress as its really short.








paul and joe black top, habitual jeans, arch red suede shoes, gustto bag








top by Walter, skirt frm hong kong, bag by gustto








pleated dress from hk, rebecca minkoff bag


----------



## amazigrace

Wow, all of these outfits are amazing!
*jcir,* I love your outfit when
you added the jacket, etc. So adorable!


----------



## initialed




----------



## pisdapisda79

Vodddo Mary, Love all your outfits


----------



## P.Y.T.

*VooDoo_mary *-You look FLY! Keep it coming luv...


----------



## airborne

VOODOO Mary-you look so fab in every outfit!!! luv them all!!


----------



## jclr

voodoo_mary said:


> robert rodriguez grecian dress with heavily padded and sequined shoulders!





voodoo_mary said:


>


*
Voodoo Mary*, these are my favorites.  Your outfit posts are always a winner!


----------



## jclr

amazigrace said:


> Wow, all of these outfits are amazing!
> *jcir,* I love your outfit when
> you added the jacket, etc. So adorable!



Thanks so much, *Amazigrace*!


----------



## jclr

It's warm today!
Kenneth Cole T
Club Monaco skirt
Hayden Cashmere Sweater
Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
Tod's Bag

Happy Friday!


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much ladies for your nice words on my last outfit.

JCLR -- Love your warm weather outfit.  Isn't our weather amazing?!! (I live in the same area as you)
VoodooMary -- The Rodriguez is gorgeous.
ShockBoogie -- Everything is just lovely.


----------



## sasy




----------



## *sam**

Oh, Sasy, I love this pic!


----------



## *sam**

jclr said:


> *
> Voodoo Mary*, these are my favorites.  Your outfit posts are always a winner!



It is so funny, those two were my favourites too.

voodoo_mary, you have so many beautiful dresses, different colours and you accessorize them perfectly. I love your colourful and flirty stlye.


----------



## *sam**

*jclr*, thank you for posting the handbags, too. It is much appreciated, you have a really nice and stylish purse collection, too.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Today outfit (*shockboogie *inspired me in the purple+red pair )

Fornarina jeans
H&M purple top
red pumps-from a local store
LV mono Lockit+cerises cles
Max&Co black coat (not pictured)

I'm adding a better pic of the shoes


----------



## PurseAddict79

Everyone looks so awesome. *Sasy* I am so in  with your trench. *jclr* that outfit is awesome. LOVE that skirt!

Way later than usual due to an out of office meeting...

7 for all Mankind dojos, Spense blouse, CK blazer





(sorry for the naked lips here)


----------



## jclr

sasy said:


>



*Sasy*, this is such a beautiful picture.  It's great that our sunny weather allowed you an outside shot.  You look so glam!


----------



## jclr

Martina_Italy said:


> Today outfit (*shockboogie *inspired me in the purple+red pair )
> 
> Fornarina jeans
> H&M purple top
> red pumps-from a local store
> LV mono Lockit+cerises cles
> Max&Co black coat (not pictured)
> 
> I'm adding a better pic of the shoes



*Martina*, the purple and red work!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks so awesome. *Sasy* I am so in  with your trench. *jclr* that outfit is awesome. LOVE that skirt!
> 
> Way later than usual due to an out of office meeting...
> 
> 7 for all Mankind dojos, Spense blouse, CK blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the naked lips here)



Thanks, *PA*--you're too cute!


----------



## jclr

*sam** said:


> *jclr*, thank you for posting the handbags, too. It is much appreciated, you have a really nice and stylish purse collection, too.



My pleasure, *Sam*, although I don't have a huge bag collection.  I like what I have though.


----------



## Ilgin

sasy said:


>


 
I love everything about this look! AMAZING!!


----------



## airborne

*Martina_Italy  - perfect look for wear-n your *LV*, nice laid back casual look
*


----------



## airborne

everyone looks fantasss! keep the pics coming


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hey Purse Addict, where do you get your Spence tops? I love that coral colored tank top! Super cute outfit!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thanks  Spense is carried by Macy's, but I've been finding a lot of the tops at Marshalls and TJ Maxx.


----------



## kcf68

*Jclr* please don't take this wrong but you have a "Banging Body"  I'm envious... I love all your outfits and they look fantastic on you...


----------



## airborne

I TRIPLE THAT! *jclr is the shhhhhhhh!!! and im NO where near ___... btw...**jclr-you got it girl!! 

also VOODOO MARY!
*


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Thanks  Spense is carried by Macy's, but I've been finding a lot of the tops at Marshalls and TJ Maxx.


Cool thanks woman!


----------



## jclr

kcf68 said:


> *Jclr* please don't take this wrong but you have a "Banging Body"  I'm envious... I love all your outfits and they look fantastic on you...





airborne said:


> I TRIPLE THAT! *jclr is the shhhhhhhh!!! and im NO where near ___... btw...**jclr-you got it girl!!
> 
> also VOODOO MARY!
> *



I almost choked on my pasta when I read this!  My husband and I just devoured a whole pound of pasta between the two of us (I just launched a food blog, yay!) and I'm thinking, really??!!!  You guys really know how to make an old girl feel great!  I'll keep reminding myself, okay, this camera angle's good.  Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## airborne

*jclr- we speck the truth!

[*QUOTE=jclr;14667832]I almost choked on my pasta when I read this!  My husband and I just devoured a whole pound of pasta between the two of us (I just launched a food blog, yay!) and I'm thinking, really??!!!  You guys really know how to make an old girl feel great!  I'll keep reminding myself, okay, this camera angle's good.  Thanks, Ladies!  [/QUOTE]


----------



## stefeilnately

Sasy, Purse addict and Vodoo Mary, lovely outfits!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*jclr *and *airborne, THANK YOU!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## bluejinx

You know how people tell you that you shouldnt randomly post your address online? Well, PurseAddict79 I think its completely safe and that you should do that right now. I wont randomly show up at your door insisting you take me shopping so i can look HALF as put together as you............. really........ you can trust me. 

(ignore the giggles and fingers that are crossed behind my back!)

Seriously though! I would love to have you take me shopping! Your style is just amazing.  



PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks so awesome. *Sasy* I am so in  with your trench. *jclr* that outfit is awesome. LOVE that skirt!
> 
> Way later than usual due to an out of office meeting...
> 
> 7 for all Mankind dojos, Spense blouse, CK blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the naked lips here)


----------



## airborne

lol..cute lol...looking superb ladies once again...EVERYONE  looks great!...wondering what everyone do or go Everyday to look this fab Everyday...wow...


----------



## airborne

would like to post pics (inspired)...too shy to..


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## initialed




----------



## DC-Cutie

a few pics of outfits from the past week (please excuse the lighting...)


----------



## MissPR08

^^ DC, I love that last look! perfection


----------



## MissPR08

initialed said:


>



loving your boots!! who makes them?? HOT


----------



## DC-Cutie

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ DC, I love that last look! perfection



Thanks  and I'm so happy to see you back   I really loved your shoe & handbag combos - to die for collection....


----------



## initialed

*MissPR08* - Thank you. They're by Browns.


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ thank you ladies


----------



## alex.losee

Wore my tiered brique skirt today with a black v-neck and blazer drapery wool mackenzie blazer, and pink sperry's!! super cute outfit!






http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i29/xoxtinysingerxox/erez-2.jpg

will post pics for tmrws outfit!


----------



## Perfect Day

Well actually this was my outfit about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Flip88

Perfect Day - love your outfit, particularly the fur;
Voodoo_Mary - all stunning (again);
Initialed - love ya shoes;
JCLR - like your Tod bag;
Sasy - stunning (love the coat);
Martina_Italy - LV bag is v nice;
Purse_Addict - love your hair;
StefanieLately - like your necklace;
Phenomenon - nice outfit.


----------



## initialed

*Flip88* - Thank you!


----------



## *sam**

Finally spring has arrived here (after 4 months of snow and darkness)... :sunnies


----------



## airborne

*sam** i love this look, and a total fool for that jacket!


----------



## *sam**

*Perfect Day*, Not only your day is perfect, but also your  black pants. Can you please tell me which brand are they? Thanks.


----------



## *sam**

airborne said:


> *sam** i love this look, and a total fool for that jacket!



airborne, thanks a lot. I was wearing this jacket (which is by Zara) for the first time today. I think it will be a nice alternative for the classic trench coat this spring


----------



## *sam**

airborne said:


> would like to post pics (inspired)...too shy to..



And i forgot to say that I would really love to see your outfits, too. I am encouraging you to post them. Don't be shy, be a woman!


----------



## airborne

LOL...maybe one day...thaanks for the motivation



*sam** said:


> And i forgot to say that I would really love to see your outfits, too. I am encouraging you to post them. Don't be shy, be a woman!


----------



## airborne

ITs ZARA ??  , figured. Love Zara!! great taste Sam



*sam** said:


> airborne, thanks a lot. I was wearing this jacket (which is by Zara) for the first time today. I think it will be a nice alternative for the classic trench coat this spring


----------



## jujuto

*sam** said:


> Finally spring has arrived here (after 4 months of snow and darkness)... :sunnies



Hi Sam !
Great style !!! Congrats for your Nadja


----------



## pinkpolo

PurseAddict79 said:


> Here's me today...
> BCBG button up shirt
> BCBG blazer
> BCBG bandage skirt in regal blue


 
That bandage skirt looks amazing! I'm thinking of getting one too but a bit nervous to have such a body hugging skirt. For a newbie to bandage skirt, how can I rock the look (ie top, shoes, with tights) without feeling self conscious?


----------



## gemrock

Perfect Day said:


> Well actually this was my outfit about 2 weeks ago


 perfect day..rocking outfit


----------



## jclr

*sam** said:


> And i forgot to say that I would really love to see your outfits, too. I am encouraging you to post them. Don't be shy, be a woman!



I agree.


----------



## jclr

stefeilnately said:


> Sasy, Purse addict and Vodoo Mary, lovely outfits!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!



Very nice, outfit, *Stefeilnately*--the jacket and the bag, especially.  I like your blog, too.


----------



## jclr

PHENOMENON said:


>





initialed said:


>





Flip88 said:


> Perfect Day - love your outfit, particularly the fur;
> Voodoo_Mary - all stunning (again);
> Initialed - love ya shoes;
> JCLR - like your Tod bag;
> Sasy - stunning (love the coat);
> Martina_Italy - LV bag is v nice;
> Purse_Addict - love your hair;
> StefanieLately - like your necklace;
> Phenomenon - nice outfit.



Thanks, *Perfect Day*!  I also love the chic outfit you posted.



*sam** said:


> Finally spring has arrived here (after 4 months of snow and darkness)... :sunnies



*Phemomenon, Initialed and Sam*:  Great outfits!


----------



## PurseAddict79

bluejinx said:


> You know how people tell you that you shouldnt randomly post your address online? Well, PurseAddict79 I think its completely safe and that you should do that right now. I wont randomly show up at your door insisting you take me shopping so i can look HALF as put together as you............. really........ you can trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> (ignore the giggles and fingers that are crossed behind my back!)
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though! I would love to have you take me shopping! Your style is just amazing.





 Too funny. I would soooo take you shopping. I love to enable people 



Thanks everyone for the compliments. My head is totally swelling this morning...



*Saturday:*
Liberty of London for Target top
True Religion Jeans
Jessica Simpson wedges
Oakley Impatient sunglasses 
Coach Legacy clutch (in purple... not pictured)





*Today:*
Express blouse and skirt
CK blazer

(terribly embarassing hair... seriously)


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## PurseAddict79

pinkpolo said:


> That bandage skirt looks amazing! I'm thinking of getting one too but a bit nervous to have such a body hugging skirt. For a newbie to bandage skirt, how can I rock the look (ie top, shoes, with tights) without feeling self conscious?


 
Sorry, I missed this when I posted earlier.

Honestly, bandage skirts make me feel _less_ self conscious than most other skirts. Crazy, right? But they hold me in and make me feel powerful... sexy. If you buy one of good quality it is going to hold you in and be quite slimming/slenderizing. BCBG skirts are great quality... HL are, of course, the best.

Whatever top you choose should be thin because when you tuck it into the skirt it will add bulk if it is too thick. I haven't paired mine with tights because the weather has been so nice, so I can't give much feedback there. As for shoes; depends on what look you're goin for. The skirts can be dressed up or down, depending on the top you choose. You can rock flip flops or sexy heels... or anything in between.

And if you're feeling self concious about being that 'exposed' because it shows off _all_ of your curves, you can always throw a boyfriend blazer over it... that covers your hips and butt, and when left open creates a nice straight line down the front, thus a more slender look.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Too funny. I would soooo take you shopping. I love to enable people
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments. My head is totally swelling this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday:*
> Liberty of London for Target top
> True Religion Jeans
> Jessica Simpson wedges
> Oakley Impatient sunglasses
> Coach Legacy clutch (in purple... not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today:*
> Express blouse and skirt
> CK blazer
> 
> (terribly embarassing hair... seriously)



The Liberty blouse looks great--I went to my target this weekend and didn't see that.  Nice springy color.  I *love* the striped skirt, especially paired with that blouse.  I don't see bad hair...


----------



## Martina_Italy

PurseAddict79 said:


> *Today:*
> Express blouse and skirt
> CK blazer
> 
> (terribly embarassing hair... seriously)





Love this skirt!!


----------



## *sam**

jujuto said:


> Hi Sam !
> Great style !!! Congrats for your Nadja



Thanks Julie. I take it as a real compliment, from someone, who is French 
I really love my Nadja


----------



## *sam**

*jclr*, thanks a lot!

*PurseAddict,* nice outfits again.


----------



## ShoeLover

Today:


----------



## bluejinx

PurseAddict79 said:


> Too funny. I would soooo take you shopping. I love to enable people




haha. if you are in ny, then sign me up!!!!!!!!! hehe. and im totally serious!! I would LOVE to get your help!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I can't believe I'm posting this, but I decided I'd share my outfit from this weekend. I bought some crazy bright yellow shoes that I couldn't wait to wear. And me in a dress is a very rare sighting, but the spring weather got me excited. On my way to get some ice cream.  






Vince sweatshirt dress
Gap denim jacket
Red F21 shades
Yesstyle yellow wedges
Rebecca Minkoff patent red Mini Nikki


----------



## airborne

*ennerad*- where do you get your leggings/tights if you dont mind...you have the best selection





quean[/QUOTE]


----------



## JuneHawk

This wasn't today, it was on Saturday.  Anniversary dinner outfit.  Dress is White House Black market, shoes are Christian Louboutin.


----------



## initialed

*jclr* - Thank you!


----------



## burberryaholic

Love the shoes JuneHawk!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Chloe beaded tunic  (close up pics HERE)
Burberry Malika leather hobo in tan


----------



## airborne

luv those jeans girl!! what are they may ask?


initialed said:


> *jclr* - Thank you!


----------



## alex.losee

Tomorrow's outfit!


----------



## initialed

*airborne* - Thanks! They're Current/Elliott.


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

First post in a while! Apologies for the messy bedroom! Just a casual outfit for shopping and lunch:






[

Miss Selfridge Studded waistcoat
Walmart vest - lol
Urban Outfitters Necklace
Topshop Skirt
Vintage Combat boots
Bbag!


----------



## DC-Cutie

WOW! you ladies are so stylish and creative (I need to learn to step outside my J. Crew box )

*PurseAddict* - lovin' the bandage skirt, you wear them well
*JuneHaw* - look at you, hotmomma 
*Alex *- you can send that whole outfit my way   I would never think to put those pieces together, but they work!  Love it!
*fshnonmymind *- welcome
*AnyoneForPimms * - nice and casual, pretty chic
*ShoeLover *- your shoes are cool. Where are they from (if you don't mind me asking)?
*brigadeiro* - your tunic looks so comfy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post in a while! Apologies for the messy bedroom! Just a casual outfit for shopping and lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Miss Selfridge Studded waistcoat
> Walmart vest - lol
> Urban Outfitters Necklace
> Topshop Skirt
> Vintage Combat boots
> Bbag!


Wow, never would've thought that vest was from walmart, really cute!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone 

Today...
Not so much feelin it.. I guess I'm just used to wearing more body-con stuff.


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Today...
> Not so much feelin it.. I guess I'm just used to wearing more body-con stuff.


I seriously can't get over those shoes PurseAddict, are those still available somewhere? I want a pair! LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PurseAddict* - I always giggle and say to myself "what is she looking at?".  Cute dress!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*CoachGirl* I found them like 4mo ago at a local shoe store... I wouldn't even know where to find them now 
*DC-Cutie* I know... I wonder that too  I got tired of the cheesy _smile for the camera_ shots, but I think these are even cheesier! LOL
*bluejinx* You may just get your wish   I just told my boyfriend we need to plan a trip to NY this year. He's totally down... he'll just sit at a sports bar or something while I go shop!


----------



## samhainophobia

*purseaddict*, your hair is fabulous.  What products do you use?  It's so shiny!  You're making me miss my red hair.  Sigh...the upkeep was just too much.  I'll just admire yours .


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thank you. The upkeep on red is a PITA (I'm a natural blonde, so my hair doesn't hold red _at all_)... I get it redone every 4-6wks. I use all Aveda products, have for years and can't imagine using anything else


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Today...
> Not so much feelin it.. I guess I'm just used to wearing more body-con stuff.



I really like it and it looks good on you.


----------



## jclr

I like this dress better without leggings but I'm popping into the office and I don't want to be too exposed.  
Theory Bubble Dress
Kenneth Cole Ballet Flats
Target Leggings
Forever 21 Short-sleeved Cardigan and Blue Gray Hogan Bag not pictured.


----------



## *sam**

^^^ *jclr,* I love the blue and the grey together, and those ballerinas look perfect on you.


----------



## *sam**

PurseAddict, very nice, classic dress! Looks good on you.




PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Today...
> Not so much feelin it.. I guess I'm just used to wearing more body-con stuff.


----------



## *sam**

*ShoeLover,* Nice pic with the yellow car and your red lipstick.
Outfit is cute too, I love the pants.



ShoeLover said:


> Today:


----------



## *sam**

*initialed, *This last one is my fav from you so far. Cute as always and your hair looks so nice, too.


----------



## *sam**

Today outfit (I cannot insert big pics, could someone please tell me how to do it?, Thanks.)


----------



## initialed

**sam*** - Thank you!


----------



## thavasa

Love this bubble dress! You look so cute!!



jclr said:


> I like this dress better without leggings but I'm popping into the office and I don't want to be too exposed.
> Theory Bubble Dress
> Kenneth Cole Ballet Flats
> Target Leggings
> Forever 21 Short-sleeved Cardigan and Blue Gray Hogan Bag not pictured.


----------



## thavasa

You look great though! I know what you mean about wearing more body-con clothes makes you feel much better! I'm also like that sometimes( no boyfriend everything for me ...except the blazer I guess!)



PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Today...
> Not so much feelin it.. I guess I'm just used to wearing more body-con stuff.


----------



## thavasa

Looking cute...LOVE the layering you did!!



airborne said:


> *ennerad*- where do you get your leggings/tights if you dont mind...you have the best selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quean


[/QUOTE]


----------



## thavasa

I love, love this look!! black and white are really classy!!



PurseAddict79 said:


> *Today:*
> Express blouse and skirt
> CK blazer
> 
> (terribly embarassing hair... seriously)


----------



## thavasa

That nude blazer is gorgeous!! love all the soft neutrals you wear!



PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## thavasa

That is such a cute look!! love your jeans




initialed said:


> *jclr* - Thank you!


----------



## thavasa

Love the sequined vest and the nudy skirt...so pretty!!



AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post in a while! Apologies for the messy bedroom! Just a casual outfit for shopping and lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Miss Selfridge Studded waistcoat
> Walmart vest - lol
> Urban Outfitters Necklace
> Topshop Skirt
> Vintage Combat boots
> Bbag!


----------



## thavasa

You look so stylish! I love the jacket, the pants, and the shoe!!




ShoeLover said:


> Today:


----------



## thavasa

Haven't been on this thread for only few days and already missed so many gorgeous outfitsss!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ I LOVE that!!!

*jclr* That bubble dress is awesome, though I agree it would look cuter without the leggings. You look great as usual


----------



## PurseAddict79

I need opinions on this dress... its coral, so not quite as orange as it looks in the photo. Is it too tight around my belly?


----------



## thavasa

^^^ It actually look a bit loose to me, do you feel tight though? You look great!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ No, I don't think it feels too tight. It was quite comfortable. And thank you


----------



## krazy4bags

I think it looks great either way, and comfy!  I love dresses/shirts like that you can just throw it on, light and casual. 



jclr said:


> I like this dress better without leggings but I'm popping into the office and I don't want to be too exposed.
> Theory Bubble Dress
> Kenneth Cole Ballet Flats
> Target Leggings
> Forever 21 Short-sleeved Cardigan and Blue Gray Hogan Bag not pictured.


----------



## CTgrl414

purseaddict, if you are worried about showing dresses I completely recommend Spanx. I'm not "old" by any means (I'm 22) and wear them with certain outfits!


----------



## krazy4bags

I love this outfit!! I would never thought of putting that together...I probably would've put a black cardigan (boring...I know) on instead. You look fabulous!! 


DC-Cutie said:


> a few pics of outfits from the past week (please excuse the lighting...)


----------



## krazy4bags

*PurseAddict -* The coral dress looks great on you and it doesn't look tight at all.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thank you *krazy4bags*

Just for the record, I*did* buy it. My boyfriend gave it the stamp of approval when I texted him that pic from the store.


----------



## jclr

Everyone looks great!  



*sam** said:


> ^^^ *jclr,* I love the blue and the grey together, and those ballerinas look perfect on you.





*sam** said:


> Today outfit (I cannot insert big pics, could someone please tell me how to do it?, Thanks.)



Thanks, *Sam*!  You look great yourself!



thavasa said:


> Love this bubble dress! You look so cute!!





thavasa said:


> Haven't been on this thread for only few days and already missed so many gorgeous outfitsss!!



*Thavasa*, I love all the soft colors and also the cropped pants.  



PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ I LOVE that!!!
> 
> *jclr* That bubble dress is awesome, though I agree it would look cuter without the leggings. You look great as usual





krazy4bags said:


> I think it looks great either way, and comfy!  I love dresses/shirts like that you can just throw it on, light and casual.



Thanks, *PA* and *Krazy4bags!*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Bebe Dress, Alexander Wang Freja Booties, Alexander Wang Suede Motorcycle Jacket


----------



## airborne

like the studded vest...chic!


AnyoneForPimms said:


> First post in a while! Apologies for the messy bedroom! Just a casual outfit for shopping and lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Miss Selfridge Studded waistcoat
> Walmart vest - lol
> Urban Outfitters Necklace
> Topshop Skirt
> Vintage Combat boots
> Bbag!


----------



## airborne

*sam* you took the cake with this look...i just love the way that burberry  coordinates this look as a whole... just right, as said before luv the trench...





*sam** said:


> Today outfit (I cannot insert big pics, could someone please tell me how to do it?, Thanks.)


----------



## airborne

*jclr-* you already know...this outfit IS me, love the way this dress coordinates the tights ....and how the flats bring such a soft added touch to this look...JUST RIGHT!...YOU GO GIRL! I would wear this!!*
[*QUOTE=jclr;14707304]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like this dress better without leggings but I'm popping into the office and I don't want to be too exposed.  
Theory Bubble Dress
Kenneth Cole Ballet Flats
Target Leggings
Forever 21 Short-sleeved Cardigan and Blue Gray Hogan Bag not pictured.[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

*thavasa* - love this  conservative look, clean, fresh, and pure looking...the pants and blazer is right up my alley...FAB!



thavasa said:


> Haven't been on this thread for only few days and already missed so many gorgeous outfitsss!!


th


----------



## airborne

*PHENOMENON- *Dont know how on earth i missed this look: this looks has me written all over it...would wear this....and adding the light blue scarf...PURE GENIUS!!!



PHENOMENON said:


>


----------



## airborne

*...*and* CrazyBeautifulU*- your shoes......are going home with me! FAB!


----------



## jclr

airborne said:


> *jclr-* you already know...this outfit IS me, love the way this dress coordinates the tights ....and how the flats bring such a soft added touch to this look...JUST RIGHT!...YOU GO GIRL! I would wear this!!*
> [*QUOTE=jclr;14707304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this dress better without leggings but I'm popping into the office and I don't want to be too exposed.
> Theory Bubble Dress
> Kenneth Cole Ballet Flats
> Target Leggings
> Forever 21 Short-sleeved Cardigan and Blue Gray Hogan Bag not pictured.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, *Airborne*!  I love your bag reveals on your signature.  They're lovely!


----------



## Pimbi77

What a great outfit! Just beautiful! Love it!!!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Good morning all...

I am not thrilled with how the pics came out. I think it looks better in person. I hope so anyway 

(this is not the best pic... at all. I have NO idea what I was doing )





and a closeup of the blouse


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PurseAddict* - I'm diggin' the green and ruffles - I like the way the collar stands up.  You wear colors very well!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Really cute PurseAddict, lovin' the ruffles!


----------



## jclr

SWORD leather Jacket
Club Monaco Striped top
Paige jeans
Green Pashmina
Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
Be&D Bag


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> I am not thrilled with how the pics came out. I think it looks better in person. I hope so anyway
> 
> (this is not the best pic... at all. I have NO idea what I was doing )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closeup of the blouse



Hi, green twin!  You look great!


----------



## trisha48228

You look cute, casual and bright!



fshnonmymind said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this, but I decided I'd share my outfit from this weekend. I bought some crazy bright yellow shoes that I couldn't wait to wear. And me in a dress is a very rare sighting, but the spring weather got me excited. On my way to get some ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince sweatshirt dress
> Gap denim jacket
> Red F21 shades
> Yesstyle yellow wedges
> Rebecca Minkoff patent red Mini Nikki


----------



## trisha48228

shockboogie said:


> Yesterday's outfit 3/16:
> 
> _Michael Kors dress, belt by Club Monaco, Christian Louboutin Watersnake Altadamas, and Chanel 10CRed M/L lambskin flap_


 

Love the shoes!


----------



## krazy4bags

Love the dress on you...looks fabulous! I really like the purple and red combo too! 


Pimbi77 said:


> What a great outfit! Just beautiful! Love it!!!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

jclr said:


> SWORD leather Jacket
> Club Monaco Striped top
> Paige jeans
> Green Pashmina
> Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
> Be&D Bag


 
Yay! We are green sisters today 

You look awesome. 

Ohh I thought of you yesterday when I bought my first pair of j brand skinny jeans. I got them on clearance at TJ Maxx for $20!


----------



## krazy4bags

*PurseAddict *- I really like those pants...and nice ruffles! 

Everyone always look so cute for work...I don't have to dress up for work so I hardly ever do it. Sometimes I wish I have to dress up for work so I can look cute but there are times I'm like...thank goodness I don't have to! haha


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Yay! We are green sisters today
> 
> You look awesome.
> 
> Ohh I thought of you yesterday when I bought my first pair of j brand skinny jeans. I got them on clearance at TJ Maxx for $20!



What a steal!  I dropped by Marshalls this weekend to pick up some props for my blog and I found a cute Romeo and Juliet Couture top for the same price.  Also found a couple of cute skirts at Target.  Will have to find time to post those.  

I love the ruffles on your blouse.  I can't seem to pull them off very well.  Nicely done on your part.


----------



## caroulemapoulen




----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## stefaniarocks




----------



## sasy

Thanks so much, everyone, for your kind words on my last outfit.

PurseAddict -- THAT green is so beautiful and looks so good against your skin.
Thavasa -- Beautiful outfit + I'm loving the color palette.
JCLR -- That's a darling dress!


----------



## sasy




----------



## DC-Cutie

*stefaniarocks*  - girlfriend you are workin' it!!!!  Love your outffit - from top to bottom.  And your haircut is TDF.

*KellBellCA *- nice skirt and the ruffle accent on the shirt is cute.

JCLR - I need your casual comfy dressing in my life.   Always love your outfits!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> I am not thrilled with how the pics came out. I think it looks better in person. I hope so anyway
> 
> (this is not the best pic... at all. I have NO idea what I was doing )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closeup of the blouse



Gorgeous as usual...


----------



## airborne

love it!


jclr said:


> SWORD leather Jacket
> Club Monaco Striped top
> Paige jeans
> Green Pashmina
> Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
> Be&D Bag


----------



## airborne

this is so cute! and that ruffled one sheeve top is out of sight...would def bag this look...way to go...


stefaniarocks said:


>


----------



## jclr

KellBellCA said:


>





stefaniarocks said:


>



I really love both of these outfits, *KellBell* and *Stefania*.


----------



## jclr

sasy said:


>


 *Sasy*, this is definitely one of my new favorites! I say that all the time, don't I?


----------



## jclr

airborne said:


> love it!



Thanks, *Airborne*!


----------



## jclr

DC-Cutie said:


> JCLR - I need your casual comfy dressing in my life.   Always love your outfits!



Thanks, *DC*!  I really liked your animal print dress a few pages back.


----------



## pinkpolo

stefaniarocks said:


>


 
Love the skirt! Is it Zara?


----------



## pinkpolo

KellBellCA said:


>


 
Love the skirt. What brand is it?


----------



## purse collector

Me today...just had a baby 3 months ago and I'm feeling fat 
Zara blazer, cold play concert tee, abercrombie belt, gap jeans, michael kors wedges


----------



## sasy

Thanks, JCLR!!  Hasn't our weather been amazing?


----------



## 4pursesake

stefaniarocks said:


>


 

Girl...this is gorgeous. where did you get the top from ?


----------



## jclr

sasy said:


> Thanks, JCLR!!  Hasn't our weather been amazing?



It's been wonderful!  Your outdoor shots have been real winners.  I look forward to seeing your next posts.


----------



## KellBellCA

DC-Cutie said:


> *KellBellCA *- nice skirt and the ruffle accent on the shirt is cute.





jclr said:


> I really love both of these outfits, *KellBell* and *Stefania*.





pinkpolo said:


> Love the skirt. What brand is it?



Thanks everyone!

The top is from LOFT, and the skirt is from Ever.


----------



## alex.losee

^new glasses and bracelet!


----------



## initialed




----------



## *sam**

Everybody's wearing ruffles


----------



## airborne

*PurseAddict79-*well im thrilled....you rocked this outfit right out the box...you and Albert Einstein must be cousins the way you threw in that green silk top...PURE GENIUS!



PurseAddict79 said:


> Good morning all...
> 
> I am not thrilled with how the pics came out. I think it looks better in person. I hope so anyway
> 
> (this is not the best pic... at all. I have NO idea what I was doing )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closeup of the blouse


----------



## airborne

*jclr-thx u
*


----------



## DC-Cutie

KellBellCA said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> The top is from LOFT, and the skirt is from Ever.


 
I just finished looking at your blog (I've already bookmarked it)- you have great style and honeychild, I would have never guessed you were 4'11.  You carry your height very well.  I just knew looking at the pictures that you were aroune 5'5" or so (because you legs look long) .  There is a petite young lady I work with and she's always complaining about not being able to find clothes that work for her frame - I've sent your blog to her.


----------



## sailornep5

*sam** said:


> Everybody's wearing ruffles



I love this top!  Where did you get it?


----------



## *sam**

^Hi, Thanks. I got it in Krakkow (Poland) on a holiday in a small boutique. The brand is: Forever 21.


----------



## jclr

*sam** said:


> Everybody's wearing ruffles



*Sam*, what a lovely, lovely outfit!


----------



## ennerad

dress: acne

quean


----------



## PurseAddict79

OMG *airborne* you just gave me such an ego I'm quite sure my head won't fit through a standard doorway anymore  Thank you!

Monthly cost meeting today... needed to feel 'powerful'... confident

Calvin Klein dress, Express cardi, Tahari belt, Carlos Santana shoes, Target necklace.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*sam** said:


> Everybody's wearing ruffles


 
I love everything about this look. Excellent!


----------



## jclr

purse collector said:


> Me today...just had a baby 3 months ago and I'm feeling fat
> Zara blazer, cold play concert tee, abercrombie belt, gap jeans, michael kors wedges



*PurseCollector*, congrats on having a baby recently!  There is absolutely no reason for you to feel they way you do.  You look great and I love your blazer!


----------



## jclr

alex.losee said:


> ^new glasses and bracelet!


*Alex*, cute pictures.  The glasses look good on you and you have beautiful hair.


----------



## *sam**

Oh, thank you very much girls, Purse Addict and jclr and airborne, you are so kind 

*PurseAddict*, this colour combo (blue/black) is so gorgeous.

*purse collector*, You fat? hahaha. I love your outfit, jeans with blazer are always a winner! 

*ennerad,* nice jacket!

*KellBellCa*, welcome back. I was missing your stylish outfits.


*Alex.loose*, cute and chic asseccories, and cute mess, too


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> OMG *airborne* you just gave me such an ego I'm quite sure my head won't fit through a standard doorway anymore  Thank you!
> 
> Monthly cost meeting today... needed to feel 'powerful'... confident
> 
> Calvin Klein dress, Express cardi, Tahari belt, Carlos Santana shoes, Target necklace.



This is a very beautiful look, *PA*--so polished.


----------



## KellBellCA

DC-Cutie said:


> I just finished looking at your blog (I've already bookmarked it)- you have great style and honeychild, I would have never guessed you were 4'11.  You carry your height very well.  I just knew looking at the pictures that you were aroune 5'5" or so (because you legs look long) .  There is a petite young lady I work with and she's always complaining about not being able to find clothes that work for her frame - I've sent your blog to her.



Thanks DC-Cutie! I appreciate it!


----------



## airborne

lol..looking fab!





PurseAddict79 said:


> OMG *airborne* you just gave me such an ego I'm quite sure my head won't fit through a standard doorway anymore  Thank you!
> 
> Monthly cost meeting today... needed to feel 'powerful'... confident
> 
> Calvin Klein dress, Express cardi, Tahari belt, Carlos Santana shoes, Target necklace.


----------



## jclr

I was inspired by Thavasa to dig out one of my old tweed jackets.  My plain vanilla look doesn't do your style justice, Thavasa.  You always style your jackets so nicely.  
Tahara Jacket
Target Tank
J Brand Boot Cuts
Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
Balenciaga Bag


----------



## airborne

WOW! REALLY LOVE THAT JACKET! and your background is like out of a Home and garden magazine...GREAT decor !...


jclr said:


> I was inspired by Thavasa to dig out one of my old tweed jackets.  My plain vanilla look doesn't do your style justice, Thavasa.  You always style your jackets so nicely.
> Tahara Jacket
> Target Tank
> J Brand Boot Cuts
> Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
> Balenciaga Bag


----------



## ShoeLover

*DC cutie*- the shoes in my previous post are Opening Ceremony. I got them from shopbop last year.
Today:


----------



## airborne

Awesome/would wear this....love how you can see how the jeans are destroyed just tad bit...cute!...


ShoeLover said:


> *DC cutie*- the shoes in my previous post are Opening Ceremony. I got them from shopbop last year.
> Today:


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! But the awesome thing about those pants is that I paid like $8 for them!


----------



## airborne

what a bargain...i love it...


----------



## thavasa

You look very elegant! loving your top!!



*sam** said:


> Everybody's wearing ruffles


----------



## thavasa

jclr said:


> I was inspired by Thavasa to dig out one of my old tweed jackets. My plain vanilla look doesn't do your style justice, Thavasa. You always style your jackets so nicely.


 
Aww... You're too sweet! I think you pull off the jacket in a more classy and elegant way! and I love that tweed jacket!!


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## madsaboutu

*sam** said:


> Everybody's wearing ruffles



Hi sam, love this look! and the top!


----------



## madsaboutu

thavasa said:


> Me today




HI dearie...i have been gone a while here but wanted to let you know you look awesome as always!


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> I was inspired by Thavasa to dig out one of my old tweed jackets.  My plain vanilla look doesn't do your style justice, Thavasa.  You always style your jackets so nicely.
> Tahara Jacket
> Target Tank
> J Brand Boot Cuts
> Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
> Balenciaga Bag




I love the jacket!


----------



## krazy4bags

Looking great AGAIN!   That's my favorite shade of blue, it's so bright and vibrant! You really do shop at Express a lot huh? hehe



PurseAddict79 said:


> OMG *airborne* you just gave me such an ego I'm quite sure my head won't fit through a standard doorway anymore  Thank you!
> 
> Monthly cost meeting today... needed to feel 'powerful'... confident
> 
> Calvin Klein dress, Express cardi, Tahari belt, Carlos Santana shoes, Target necklace.


----------



## krazy4bags

Classy and sophisticated...very nice! 


*sam** said:


> Everybody's wearing ruffles


----------



## jclr

airborne said:


> WOW! REALLY LOVE THAT JACKET! and your background is like out of a Home and garden magazine...GREAT decor !...



*Airborne*, aww thanks!  We actually took off the sheets that usually cover the sofa, haha!  



thavasa said:


> Aww... You're too sweet! I think you pull off the jacket in a more classy and elegant way! and I love that tweed jacket!!



*Thavasa*, you're too polite to say "boring".  I thank you! 



madsaboutu said:


> I love the jacket!



Hey, *Mads*!  I miss your outfit posts and your little girl.  Hopefully, mid-terms will be over soon.


----------



## jclr

thavasa said:


> Me today


This is what I mean--always so nicely put together.


----------



## jclr

ShoeLover said:


> *DC cutie*- the shoes in my previous post are Opening Ceremony. I got them from shopbop last year.
> Today:



*Shoelover*, all your shoes are TDF.  What a shoe closet you must have.


----------



## lizz

Gotta love the pics from a dressing room in Saks Off Fifth. 

even dress, aryn k jacket on hanger, Old Navy boots


----------



## bluejinx

PurseAddict79 said:


> *CoachGirl* I found them like 4mo ago at a local shoe store... I wouldn't even know where to find them now
> *DC-Cutie* I know... I wonder that too  I got tired of the cheesy _smile for the camera_ shots, but I think these are even cheesier! LOL
> *bluejinx* You may just get your wish   I just told my boyfriend we need to plan a trip to NY this year. He's totally down... he'll just sit at a sports bar or something while I go shop!




i dont live there anymore, but ill be there may 12-18th. GO THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muwhahahah!!!! 
and anyone else in the NYC area who wants to go shopping let me know! trust me, i need ALL the help i can get. hehe.


----------



## bluejinx

PurseAddict79 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Today...
> Not so much feelin it.. I guess I'm just used to wearing more body-con stuff.



is that dress calvin klien??? i work in the offices at tjmax (well, the canadian branch winners) and i swear we have that dress on the floor in all our stores right now!


----------



## bluejinx

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Bebe Dress, Alexander Wang Freja Booties, Alexander Wang Suede Motorcycle Jacket



I have to say, i get very excited when i see your posts. All i think is yet another pair of amazing shoes are about to be shown. I dont think I have ever seen you in the same pair twice. May I ask what your shoe closet or shoe wardrobe looks like? AMAZING!!!!

and sorry people! I am days behind so now that im catching up it seems im posting a hundred times in a row!


----------



## *sam**

Feeling Audrey today...
The lighting was very bad, the colour of the shirt is like punch icecream (if you know what i mean).
Have a good day, all of you!


----------



## *sam**

*thavasa, mads,* thank you very much for your nice comments.

*jclr,* I love your clean and always sophisticated stlye. Not boring at all. My favourite.

*thavasa*, I think you are really brave with your choices. It is true you always put your outfits together so well. Allways unique, never too much.
And I love these grey shoes. Wish I could wear something like these. But my ankles are two wide for these :cry:


----------



## airborne

exactly...how on earth did you pull this off...flawless! i agree with sam ...''unique, never too much'' Im inspired DO IT *thavasa*!!





thavasa said:


> Me today


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> *DC cutie*- the shoes in my previous post are Opening Ceremony. I got them from shopbop last year.
> Today:



You look wonderful, Emmy! 

My outfit from last night:


----------



## pmburk

jclr said:


> I was inspired by Thavasa to dig out one of my old tweed jackets. My plain vanilla look doesn't do your style justice, Thavasa. You always style your jackets so nicely.
> Tahara Jacket
> Target Tank
> J Brand Boot Cuts
> Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
> Balenciaga Bag


 
LOVE this! It is a very classic, but fashionable, look. I have an older Harris Tweed jacket that I've been dying to wear but can't figure out how to pair it. It is kind of a weird chartreuse/mustard color that I think would look awesome with purple accessories... now you've inspired me to put something together!


----------



## jclr

*sam** said:


> Feeling Audrey today...
> The lighting was very bad, the colour of the shirt is like punch icecream (if you know what i mean).
> Have a good day, all of you!



*Sam*, I really like this.  All your pieces fit you perfectly.  Plus, Audrey Hepburn is my favorite!


----------



## jclr

pmburk said:


> LOVE this! It is a very classic, but fashionable, look. I have an older Harris Tweed jacket that I've been dying to wear but can't figure out how to pair it. It is kind of a weird chartreuse/mustard color that I think would look awesome with purple accessories... now you've inspired me to put something together!



Thanks, *PMburk*.  The blazer and jeans look has been my go-to since 7th grade, I think.  I'd "borrow" my mom's...

Post your outfit when you put it together.


----------



## MsCandice

^^^JCLR I love the tweed blazer!! And this is a bit of a weird comment but I have the same couch lol.


----------



## sasy

I'll be back in a bit to comment the gorgeous outfits on here lately!


----------



## airborne

OMG Sasy! i love this zebra print dress...very different! what is it may i ask..would def bag this!!


----------



## madsaboutu

wow...everybody has been posting great outfits, I almost feel out of place, lol.  anyway, I haven't been posting much but here's me today:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Vintage Chaps mary janes
Urban tights
dress I got from Cebu
CLN striped top


----------



## CivicGirl

My outfit from yesterday:


----------



## *sam**

*jclr*, thank you. I adore Audrey, too.

*Civicgirl,* this one is really cute. I love your shoes. What brand are they?

*Mads*, very cute outfit, too.


----------



## *sam**

Big day today: my borther's wedding. Will post my outfit.
Now, going to the hairdresser:






Leather jacket: Max Mara Weekend
Pants: Zara
Top: Marcs and Spencer
Shoes: Mexx
Handbag: Burberry


----------



## stefeilnately

My contribution for today...thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Martina_Italy

jclr said:


> I was inspired by Thavasa to dig out one of my old tweed jackets.  My plain vanilla look doesn't do your style justice, Thavasa.  You always style your jackets so nicely.
> Tahara Jacket
> Target Tank
> J Brand Boot Cuts
> Via Spiga Loafer Pumps
> Balenciaga Bag




Cute outfit, love the tweed jacket!!


----------



## MissPrivé

CivicGirl said:


> My outfit from yesterday:


 
Love it!!!


----------



## airborne

cute!





madsaboutu said:


> wow...everybody has been posting great outfits, I almost feel out of place, lol.  anyway, I haven't been posting much but here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chaps mary janes
> Urban tights
> dress I got from Cebu
> CLN striped top


----------



## airborne

cute!





CivicGirl said:


> My outfit from yesterday:


----------



## Div4life




----------



## airborne

*love* this Diva!..love the way the whole outfit looks so classy and conservative at the same time ...and the way the LV Demi Speedy brings such a perfect touch.... pure GENIUS!! Would DEF wear this!


Div4life said:


>


----------



## Div4life

^^^Awesome!!


----------



## krazy4bags

This is my first time posting my outfits  I was a little lazy so I used my phone to take the pictures so they are kinda blurry. 
Here's me today...wore this to run errands earlier today. Grey cardigan and shirt are from Nordstrom, black leggings and me too purple patent flats.


----------



## sasy

Thanks Airborne.  It's Stella McCartney.


----------



## purse collector

*






sam and jclr - thanks...everyone looks great

Me today...going to lunch with hubby and shopping




*


----------



## madsaboutu

airborne said:


> cute!


thanks airborne!


----------



## madsaboutu

*sam** said:


> *jclr*, thank you. I adore Audrey, too.
> 
> *Civicgirl,* this one is really cute. I love your shoes. What brand are they?
> 
> *Mads*, very cute outfit, too.




Thanks sam! do post the outfit you wore at the wedding!have fun!


----------



## krazy4bags

That necklace is super cute!! I always wonder what do you wear with those "statement lacklace" Casual outfit but very chic...love it! 


CivicGirl said:


> My outfit from yesterday:


----------



## lfitts84

Girl, you've got great style. Your hair looks awesome too!



PurseAddict79 said:


> OMG *airborne* you just gave me such an ego I'm quite sure my head won't fit through a standard doorway anymore  Thank you!
> 
> Monthly cost meeting today... needed to feel 'powerful'... confident
> 
> Calvin Klein dress, Express cardi, Tahari belt, Carlos Santana shoes, Target necklace.


----------



## airborne

great taste Sasy!



sasy said:


> Thanks Airborne.  It's Stella McCartney.


----------



## MissPR08

purse collector said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam and jclr - thanks...everyone looks great
> 
> Me today...going to lunch with hubby and shopping
> 
> 
> 
> I love this look!*


----------



## lfitts84

Very cute! Love the necklace and shoes!



CivicGirl said:


> My outfit from yesterday:


----------



## lmelanie

I loved my outfit so I had to post it!!

*Sweater: Erin Wasson x RVCA*
*Jeans: Current Elliott Moto Denim Leggings*
*Boots: Deena and Ozzy Pin Stud Boot via Urban Outfitters*
*Scarf: American Apparel Sheer Knit Circle Scarf*


*



*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*




*


----------



## CoachGirl12

purse collector said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam and jclr - thanks...everyone looks great
> 
> Me today...going to lunch with hubby and shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cute outfit, where are your shoes from?? They are gorgy!!


----------



## *sam**

Hi Girls,
Here come my two outfits what I wore on my brother's wedding.
One for the ceremony and the other for the party (lots of fun and dancing )


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Great looks! Congratulations to your brother!!
Lazy Sunday:




BTW, I am wearing shoes! Haha!


----------



## CivicGirl

Thanks girls for your kind words  My necklace is actually a sash/belt from J.Crew!

**sam*** - Your teal dress is gorgeous!! My shoes are Miu Miu. I think the boutiques still have the black/ivory version in stock

*Div4life* - Love your jacket! 

*krazy4bags* - I like how you paired the long cardigan with leggings. I always have a hard time figuring out what to wear with my leggings


----------



## Div4life

^^^Thanks civicgirl!


----------



## krazy4bags

Thank you *Civicgirl*, that's my favorite cardigan to wear with leggings. I wish I bought it in every color that they had. For awhile I had a hard time figuring out what to wear with my leggings too but I got a lot of inspirations here and from magazines so I just started mixing and matching in my closet. Now I love wearing leggings, just because they are so comfy


----------



## initialed




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## airborne

love this look!


initialed said:


>


----------



## initialed

*airborne* - Thank you!


----------



## purse collector

Miss pro8 - thanks
coachgirl - its jeffrey campbell mary roks


----------



## gnourtmat

CivicGirl said:


> My outfit from yesterday:



i love your shoes!!! where are they from?


----------



## CivicGirl

Thank you *gnourtmat*! My shoes are Miu Miu  I think the boutiques might still have the black/white ones in stock.


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ I am dying for that necklace!!


----------



## ennerad

quean


----------



## jclr

*sam** said:


> Hi Girls,
> Here come my two outfits what I wore on my brother's wedding.
> One for the ceremony and the other for the party (lots of fun and dancing )



*Sam*, you looked beautiful in both outfits.  Love the colors, especially the rich violet jacket.


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> wow...everybody has been posting great outfits, I almost feel out of place, lol.  anyway, I haven't been posting much but here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chaps mary janes
> Urban tights
> dress I got from Cebu
> CLN striped top



*Mads*, I feel the same way about brown tights.  However, you put this look together nicely.  Adding the additional layer over the dress made it more lively.  Good job!


----------



## gnourtmat

CivicGirl said:


> Thank you *gnourtmat*! My shoes are Miu Miu  I think the boutiques might still have the black/white ones in stock.



I am definitely going to look for them! So cute


----------



## PurseAddict79

Sorry, went MIA for a few days. Just a lot going on...

Friday, on my way to get my hair cut (pics of new hair on my blog)
_Express shirt, Hudson skinnies, Fergie shoes_





Saturday, going to a whiskey tasting event (shorter hair!)
_Calvin Klein dress, NYLA studded booties, Guess necklace_





Sunday
_INC silk cargo pants and moto jacket, Free People tank, NYLA booties_


----------



## purse collector

PurseAddict79 said:


> Sorry, went MIA for a few days. Just a lot going on...
> 
> Friday, on my way to get my hair cut (pics of new hair on my blog)
> _Express shirt, Hudson skinnies, Fergie shoes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, going to a whiskey tasting event (shorter hair!)
> _Calvin Klein dress, NYLA studded booties, Guess necklace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday
> _INC silk cargo pants and moto jacket, Free People tank, NYLA booties_


Love your style and love the new hair style....you look gorgy


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Sorry, went MIA for a few days. Just a lot going on...
> 
> Friday, on my way to get my hair cut (pics of new hair on my blog)
> _Express shirt, Hudson skinnies, Fergie shoes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, going to a whiskey tasting event (shorter hair!)
> _Calvin Klein dress, NYLA studded booties, Guess necklace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday
> _INC silk cargo pants and moto jacket, Free People tank, NYLA booties_



All great looks, *PA*.  Your haircut is great on you.  Of course, so was the previous one.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thank you *Purse Collector* and *jclr*


----------



## Martina_Italy

Great pics everyone!! 

This is me today in Venice!
Burberry black trousers
Extro trench (Italian brand)
Intimissimi mini dress
Max&Co green bag
Bagatt green ballerinas
Chanel sunnies
10euros-no-name-necklace


----------



## juneping

PA - love your  Fergie shoes and the whole little black dress + necklace.


----------



## annemerrick

PurseAddict.....You look beautiful in all three pics, but especially fabulous in #2.  I hope your boyfriend appreciated your fabulousness!!!


----------



## -Annette-

Love ur style *PurseAddict*! The black shoes in the last pic looks amazing!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks everyone! And *anne* he more than appreciated my fabulousness  He's so awesome...


----------



## airborne

YOU ROCKED IT!!! LOVE the shoes!

Sunday
_INC silk cargo pants and moto jacket, Free People tank, NYLA booties_






[/QUOTE]


----------



## airborne

LOVE the leather jacket, tights, and boots!





ennerad said:


> quean


----------



## dyyong

GORGEOUS outfits ladies!!
I am dying to get back to my denim skirt and skinny jeans only if i'm not PREGGO!!!!! 
5 more months to go


----------



## KellBellCA

I've had my eye on this Vince sweater for ages, and I found it at Nordstrom Rack recently at a great discount! Score!


----------



## dyyong

KellBellCA said:


> I've had my eye on this Vince sweater for ages, and I found it at Nordstrom Rack recently at a great discount! Score!


 
GORGEOUS!!


----------



## thithi

^ love the purple sweater on top of the blouse, it's gorgeous!


----------



## lvobsessedashle

my god your just like cute as a friggin button! honestly you are SO beautiful! we all have our bad picture days but i swear iv never seen one of you, u always look put together and like... picture perfect! im so jellous lol are you natural red or dyed im wondering cuz it suites you so well! love your hair!



PurseAddict79 said:


> Sorry, went MIA for a few days. Just a lot going on...
> 
> Friday, on my way to get my hair cut (pics of new hair on my blog)
> _Express shirt, Hudson skinnies, Fergie shoes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, going to a whiskey tasting event (shorter hair!)
> _Calvin Klein dress, NYLA studded booties, Guess necklace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday
> _INC silk cargo pants and moto jacket, Free People tank, NYLA booties_


----------



## airborne

*Kell* - love this look, especially the light violet under the dark...the riffles add an excellent spice , and the suede flats brings to the whole look!



KellBellCA said:


> I've had my eye on this Vince sweater for ages, and I found it at Nordstrom Rack recently at a great discount! Score!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*lvobsessedashle * Awww thank you! I'm actually a natural blonde, but I feel like I look super washed out. My hair color now is the perfect color for my indecisive personality; its brown, red and a little blonde. I have the best of all worlds . And trust me, I take some horrendous pics. I just dare not share them online hehe


Ugly weather. Rain rain go away...

Express blouse, CK skirt, Steve Madden Heels


----------



## laura-m

PurseAddict79 said:


> *lvobsessedashle *Awww thank you! I'm actually a natural blonde, but I feel like I look super washed out. My hair color now is the perfect color for my indecisive personality; its brown, red and a little blonde. I have the best of all worlds . And trust me, I take some horrendous pics. I just dare not share them online hehe
> 
> 
> Ugly weather. Rain rain go away...
> 
> Express blouse, CK skirt, Steve Madden Heels


 You really suit your hair that colour! 
Also the quote in your sig, is it from Hamlet? I know it's Shakespeare, just trying to figure out which play!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^Thanks! Its actually from A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## natmk28

I haven't posted in here in forever, I've been crazy busy- but here's yesterday:


----------



## laura-m

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^Thanks! Its actually from A Midsummer Night's Dream


 I so should have knew that, it's about Hermia right!


----------



## sonya

So classic! You look like a J Crew ad. You are only 4' 11"? You look so much taller!




KellBellCA said:


> I've had my eye on this Vince sweater for ages, and I found it at Nordstrom Rack recently at a great discount! Score!


----------



## Martina_Italy

natmk28 said:


> I haven't posted in here in forever, I've been crazy busy- but here's yesterday:




I love this outfit!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

natmk28 i LOVE your outfit, GORGEOUS!!!

mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bag - Chanel 2.55 jumbo in black with gold hardware
Playsuit - Dorothy perkins
Cardigan - Topshop
Tights - Topshop
Necklace - Chanel


----------



## krazy4bags

Very cute! it's so Springy!  Those are very cute shoes too, who made them? I've been looking for pumps in that color but no luck. I love your purse too...it's a Guccissima princy hobo?? 


natmk28 said:


> I haven't posted in here in forever, I've been crazy busy- but here's yesterday:


----------



## Stacee

Okay.. this is my first time posting here.  Today, I played in my closet - something I haven't been able to do in a long time.  I'm going out for Easter and wanted to find something family-friendly.  

BTW, how do you guys take such nice pictures of yourselves? I was playing with my computer camera for awhile to get these LOL










(ignore the orange kitty head in the corner.. )


----------



## MsCandice

NATMK28 You're outfit is so beautiful. You're great outfits are actually what got me addicted to checking this section. I have a question.  I see on your blog that the cardi is the Jackie is it the shocking pink color though?  TIA



natmk28 said:


> I haven't posted in here in forever, I've been crazy busy- but here's yesterday:


----------



## sasy

PurseAddict -- You look so lovely in your black sheath.
KellBell -- Pretty in purple.  So glad you found your sweater, it was meant to be!
Natmk -- Perfect!!


----------



## sasy




----------



## CoachGirl12

sasy said:


>


This is a stunning picture! You look great!


----------



## ilovefashion87

PurseAddict79 said:


> Sorry, went MIA for a few days. Just a lot going on...
> 
> Friday, on my way to get my hair cut (pics of new hair on my blog)
> _Express shirt, Hudson skinnies, Fergie shoes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, going to a whiskey tasting event (shorter hair!)
> _Calvin Klein dress, NYLA studded booties, Guess necklace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday
> _INC silk cargo pants and moto jacket, Free People tank, NYLA booties_


 
you look fab i also have the silk cargo love them


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much, CoachGirl!


----------



## .jourdyn.

PurseAddict79 said:


> *lvobsessedashle * Awww thank you! I'm actually a natural blonde, but I feel like I look super washed out. My hair color now is the perfect color for my indecisive personality; its brown, red and a little blonde. I have the best of all worlds . And trust me, I take some horrendous pics. I just dare not share them online hehe
> 
> 
> Ugly weather. Rain rain go away...
> 
> Express blouse, CK skirt, Steve Madden Heels




Haven't been on here in like forever. So thought I would start with these!
PurseAddict: Super cute outfit, especially love the heels!




natmk28 said:


> I haven't posted in here in forever, I've been crazy busy- but here's yesterday:



natmk: Love the colors and print in this outfit. Very cute!


Sasy: Your last outfit and picture is very pretty!


----------



## thavasa

Sasy~ amazing dress and shoes!!



sasy said:


>


----------



## thavasa

I like all your outfits, especially the second one...stunning!!



PurseAddict79 said:


> Sorry, went MIA for a few days. Just a lot going on...
> 
> Friday, on my way to get my hair cut (pics of new hair on my blog)
> _Express shirt, Hudson skinnies, Fergie shoes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, going to a whiskey tasting event (shorter hair!)
> _Calvin Klein dress, NYLA studded booties, Guess necklace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday
> _INC silk cargo pants and moto jacket, Free People tank, NYLA booties_


----------



## airborne

beautiful photography!!


sasy said:


>


----------



## airborne

cuute! love the belt effect!



natmk28 said:


> I haven't posted in here in forever, I've been crazy busy- but here's yesterday:


----------



## ennerad

*sasy* that's such a beautiful shot. you look impeccable, as always!









quean


----------



## PurseAddict79

Thanks *everyone*

*Sasy* I love that picture...and you look amazing
*natmk28* Missed you around here! You look great!

Today... ugly weather again, but still was in a 'dress' kinda mood


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Beautiful top and sweater, especially combined with the gray shoes.

*


KellBellCA said:


> I've had my eye on this Vince sweater for ages, and I found it at Nordstrom Rack recently at a great discount! Score!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*I  this!*



sasy said:


>


----------



## natmk28

Martina, platinum_girly, sasy, jourdyn, airborne and purseaddict- thanks!

Krazy4bags- The shoes are steve madden, i got them at DSW awhile back, but I've seen pumps similar popping up there and piperlime as well. 

Mscandice- thanks! and yes that is the color of the jackie cardi I'm wearing in the photo


----------



## initialed




----------



## LADC_chick

I think I've lurked long enough. All of the outfits that I've seen in here have inspired me to document some of my own. I teach Spanish to children ranging in ages two to six, so it's a bit tough trying to coordinate outfits that I like that are also school appropriate. 






H&M tunic
NY&Co. cropped pant
sm New York espadrilles


----------



## sasy

Thanks so much for your nice words, everyone!

Ennerad -- Love the whole look.
PurseAddict -- So pretty in black and blue.     Such a lovely print on the dress too.
LADC -- Darling shoes.


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> *Mads*, I feel the same way about brown tights.  However, you put this look together nicely.  Adding the additional layer over the dress made it more lively.  Good job!



Thanks Jclr!


----------



## madsaboutu

KellBellCA said:


> I've had my eye on this Vince sweater for ages, and I found it at Nordstrom Rack recently at a great discount! Score!




LOVE it! purple and gray are so perfect together, both my favorite colors...ruffles and ruching make my knees go weak.


----------



## madsaboutu

natmk28 said:


> I haven't posted in here in forever, I've been crazy busy- but here's yesterday:



You look gorgeous and those pumps are so sexy! this outfit is perfect for spring!


----------



## madsaboutu

Here's me yesterday, I just went to the farmer's market so I went for casual comfort:









Madewell cardi
Martin+Osa drapery top
Handmade scarf
Levi's jeans I turned into shorts
Steve Madden Luxe gladiator sandals
Marc by Marc Jacobs shopping tote

I hope everybody is having a nice day!


----------



## .jourdyn.

initialed said:


>




Love the cute casual look! :]


----------



## thavasa

You look great!! Love your floral scarf...who made it ?!




madsaboutu said:


> Here's me yesterday, I just went to the farmer's market so I went for casual comfort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madewell cardi
> Martin+Osa drapery top
> Handmade scarf
> Levi's jeans I turned into shorts
> Steve Madden Luxe gladiator sandals
> Marc by Marc Jacobs shopping tote
> 
> I hope everybody is having a nice day!


----------



## thavasa

Love this look! and love your flat!!



initialed said:


>


----------



## thavasa

Me today


----------



## Dabyachunv

Ladies, where do I start.  Everyone is so Awe inspiring, from gorgeous outfits to killer photography you ladies are killing it!


----------



## Laurie8504

I don't think I've posted since the last OTD thread, but I love coming here for inspiration! TPF ladies are so stylish.  

 Here's what I wore today to study:





Navy tank: J Crew
White button-up: Express
Jacket: JC Penny's
Jeans: Zara TRF
Boots: Charlotte Russe
Watch: Tag Heuer
Necklace: Target


----------



## airborne

love these jeans !!!





initialed said:


>


----------



## airborne

the shoes = CUUTE!!


LADC_chick said:


> I think I've lurked long enough. All of the outfits that I've seen in here have inspired me to document some of my own. I teach Spanish to children ranging in ages two to six, so it's a bit tough trying to coordinate outfits that I like that are also school appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M tunic
> NY&Co. cropped pant
> sm New York espadrilles


----------



## airborne

would DEF wear this ...*madsaboutu*-you always have yourself well put together ...love this look!!


madsaboutu said:


> Here's me yesterday, I just went to the farmer's market so I went for casual comfort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madewell cardi
> Martin+Osa drapery top
> Handmade scarf
> Levi's jeans I turned into shorts
> Steve Madden Luxe gladiator sandals
> Marc by Marc Jacobs shopping tote
> 
> I hope everybody is having a nice day!


----------



## airborne

those shoes


thavasa said:


> Me today


----------



## airborne

love the layering of the black under shirt, white button down, and the green khaki mil style jacket...would wear this look!!



Laurie8504 said:


> I don't think I've posted since the last OTD thread, but I love coming here for inspiration! TPF ladies are so stylish.
> 
> Here's what I wore today to study:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy tank: J Crew
> White button-up: Express
> Jacket: JC Penny's
> Jeans: Zara TRF
> Boots: Charlotte Russe
> Watch: Tag Heuer
> Necklace: Target


----------



## initialed

*.jourdyn.*, *thavasa* & *airborne* - Thank you guys so much!


----------



## laura-m

Everyone looks great.
This is what i'm wearing today, going for lunch with a friend.
(The picture isn't from today, but exact same outfit, so thought i would post!)


----------



## LADC_chick

Thanks, *sasy* and * airborne*!
*madsaboutu*, I'm mad about that scarf! It's so pretty and delicate and feminine!

Here's me today:






Merona (Target) jacket
H & M tank
Express trouser
Nine West espadrilles


----------



## MissPrivé

*LADC_chick* Cute! And it looks really comfortable, too!


----------



## annemerrick

Laurie8504 said:


> I don't think I've posted since the last OTD thread, but I love coming here for inspiration! TPF ladies are so stylish.
> 
> Here's what I wore today to study:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy tank: J Crew
> White button-up: Express
> Jacket: JC Penny's
> Jeans: Zara TRF
> Boots: Charlotte Russe
> Watch: Tag Heuer
> Necklace: Target


 

I just had to comment on this outfit.  It is gorgeous.  And all within reach (financially).  Well....except for the Tag, perhaps!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Everyone looks awesome!

*Mads* I am lovin that scarf! I have never been able to pull that look off, but you make me want to try again
*thavasa* I love those shoes! 
*initialed* Those jeans are awesome! What brand are they?
*Laurie8504* I love that look. So chic and laid back!
*laura-m* Is that a romper? Very cute
*LADC_chick* You always look so pulled together
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Me today:
Express sheer button up, Tahari skirt, Steve Madden shoes (again... always lol)


----------



## pmburk

This was actually last Saturday night at an art gallery. Excuse my hair - the wind was blowing about 25 mph the whole night!





Ralph Lauren khaki slacks, Banana Republic cream sweater, can't remember what brand the black shrug is (cheapie from Ross), Ferragamo black heels, vintage (1940s-1950s) men's Tissot wristwatch, vintage costume jewelry necklace, Coach bag, D&G sunglasses.


----------



## natmk28

today-


----------



## laura-m

PurseAddict79 said:


> *laura-m* Is that a romper? Very cute
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Indeed it's a romper, or a 'playsuit' as we call them over here!


----------



## madsaboutu

Thank you Thavasa, Airborne, LADC and PA!


----------



## initialed

*PurseAddict79* - Thanks! They're Nobody.


----------



## jclr

Everyone's been looking great.  Here's my humble contribution today.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Great looks ladies!
Last Saturday:


----------



## IrisCole

Today:


----------



## Laurie8504

Thank you so much *airborne* and *purseaddict79*!  I definitely go the casual route, I can't remember the last time I wore anything other than jeans (not including work ).

*Annemerrik*, thank you for your lovely compliment!  I'm so cheap, everything was $20 or less, except the watch which was a gift.

*natmk28*, love those shoes!

*shoelover*, cute skirt, do you mind if I ask the brand?

*lauram*, I want a romper!  I'm worried about pulling it off, but you make it look great!

*jclr* is that M C Escher behind you?  Love his work!  And you look great! I just got distracted...:wondering


----------



## airborne

WOW! i love this look!!!





natmk28 said:


> today-


----------



## ShoeLover

*Laurie8504*-Thanks! I got it from Forever 21 for the ridiculous amount of $6.80 + tax!


----------



## airborne

love this sexy chic look Shoelover!



ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Great looks ladies!
> Last Saturday:


----------



## airborne

once again looking nice...really like the tie in the front





jclr said:


> Everyone's been looking great.  Here's my humble contribution today.


----------



## airborne

i like the color coordination with this look, i always enjoy details of ruffles...really like the ruffles around the callar...Cuute!



pmburk said:


> This was actually last Saturday night at an art gallery. Excuse my hair - the wind was blowing about 25 mph the whole night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren khaki slacks, Banana Republic cream sweater, can't remember what brand the black shrug is (cheapie from Ross), Ferragamo black heels, vintage (1940s-1950s) men's Tissot wristwatch, vintage costume jewelry necklace, Coach bag, D&G sunglasses.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

silence & noise jeans, madewell tee, vintage vest, steve madden gladiators, h&m mini trench


----------



## airborne

so gorgeous!!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

airborne said:


> i like the color coordination with this look, i always enjoy details of ruffles...really like the ruffles around the callar...Cuute!




pmburk: you look so elegant!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

@ ShoeLover: soooo curious as to whats in the bag  I love Zara!


----------



## airborne

me tooo!!





AlectoAmorae said:


> @ ShoeLover: soooo curious as to whats in the bag * I love Zara!*


----------



## AlectoAmorae

laurie8504: _killer_ boots! and charlotte russe? who knew?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*AlectoAmorae*  - beautiful pictures and your outfit looks very snazzy!!!  I like!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*initialed*: those may be the perfect boyfriend-fit jeans i've ever laid eyes upon. love!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

@airborne&DC-Cutie: thank you so very much!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@PurseAddict79's Sunday outfit:* whooooaaaa, lady! wicked shoes! they made my heart do tha-thump


----------



## AlectoAmorae

@ ennerad: is that a leather vest/jacket you have on under your coat? i'm loving the orange!


----------



## ShoeLover

airborne said:


> me tooo!!


You guys are funny!
Here:


----------



## PurseAddict79

AlectoAmorae said:


> *@PurseAddict79's Sunday outfit:* whooooaaaa, lady! wicked shoes! they made my heart do tha-thump


 
Haha thanks  I soo love them, and they are so comfortable. No joke!

I absolutely love your pics in this thread. You look like a model at a photo shoot


----------



## AlectoAmorae

PurseAddict79 said:


> Haha thanks  I soo love them, and they are so comfortable. No joke!
> 
> I absolutely love your pics in this thread. You look like a model at a photo shoot



That's quite the feat (small joke)- to find a pair of heels that are wicked hot AND comfortable. And thank you, 'tis very kind


----------



## LADC_chick

MissPrivé;14805682 said:
			
		

> *LADC_chick* Cute! And it looks really comfortable, too!


It really is! I've got to think about sitting on the carpet for circle time. 



PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks awesome!
> 
> *LADC_chick* You always look so pulled together
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Me today:
> Express sheer button up, Tahari skirt, Steve Madden shoes (again... always lol)


Thanks! I would the same about you, *PurseAddict*!

*pmburk*, I like the entire look. 
*natmk28* those sandals are to die for! Who are they by?
*jclr*, I really like that wrap jacket.
*ShoeLover*, I'm coveting your shoes. So nice!
*AlectoAmorae*, I'm loving your accessories: that chunky ladybug ring (or is that a scarab?), the belted jacket, the gladiator sandals. It all looks great.


----------



## sasy

Anyone else getting this message at the top of the page or maybe it's an April Fool's joke?
---------

Dear TPFer, 

After taking a good look at our lives, we realized that there was an urgency for drastic change. We decided to leave our passion for bags behind, move to the woods and engage in collecting yard gnomes.

Because of this, we will be closing down tPF and keeping everything as a locked archive. 

Please understand this is our time of change and finding our true selves. 


The TPF Administration


----------



## jclr

sasy said:


> Anyone else getting this message at the top of the page or maybe it's an April Fool's joke?
> ---------
> 
> Dear TPFer,
> 
> After taking a good look at our lives, we realized that there was an urgency for drastic change. We decided to leave our passion for bags behind, move to the woods and engage in collecting yard gnomes.
> 
> Because of this, we will be closing down tPF and keeping everything as a locked archive.
> 
> Please understand this is our time of change and finding our true selves.
> 
> 
> The TPF Administration



I just saw it--it has to be an April Fool's joke...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ok purseaddict, I need those steve madden pumps your always wearing, do you know the style name of them??


----------



## ShoeLover

jclr said:


> I just saw it--it has to be an April Fool's joke...


I was soooo scared for a few seconds


----------



## Beauty&Brain

is it a joke?


----------



## jclr

Beauty&Brain said:


> is it a joke?



I would say so or we wouldn't be able to post anymore.  It's April Fools after all.


----------



## Elina0408

Is it a joke?????


----------



## Beauty&Brain

oh my god my heart was about to stop...my whole life depends on this site LOL.... They cannot shut it down


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Thank goodness that's a joke.  I would weep. 

*@LADC_Chick:* it's a scarab ring! It was too weird for me not to grab  And thank you so very much!


----------



## purse collector

me today...I seriously need to use my camera rather than my iphone 
 tweed jacket from express
kain black shirt
jbrands super skinny jeans
coach shoes
ysl ring
balenciaga pom pon as a diaper bag


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Awesome!!!!


----------



## sasy

AlectoAmorae said:


> Thank goodness that's a joke. I would weep.


 
So would I.  The ladies on here are so sweet!!

@AlectoAmorae -- Your photos today are gorgeous.


----------



## initialed

*AlectoAmorae* - Thanks!


----------



## French75

Hello there, it's my first post here 

Marinière (top) by Sandro
Black Leather jacket by Maje
Jeans by Diesel
Handbag by Balenciaga (Galet GSH City)
Belt by Topshop


----------



## airborne

love it! i love black and white stripes with jeans! 



French75 said:


> Hello there, it's my first post here
> 
> Marinière (top) by Sandro
> Black Leather jacket by Maje
> Jeans by Diesel
> Handbag by Balenciaga (Galet GSH City)
> Belt by Topshop


----------



## French75

Thank you so much *Airborne*


----------



## *sam**

*French75*, welcome.
Your outfit is just perfect. Very French 




French75 said:


> Hello there, it's my first post here
> 
> Marinière (top) by Sandro
> Black Leather jacket by Maje
> Jeans by Diesel
> Handbag by Balenciaga (Galet GSH City)
> Belt by Topshop


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@pursecollector:* the proportions of your outfit are perfect! Everything from the jacket to the skinny jeans; it works really well together. Have I mentioned your ring? Gorgeous!

*@sasy:* everyone on here IS really sweet.  I love it! I feel like its a bunch of gals having tea  And thank you!

*@French75:* I'm a sucker for a good leather jacket and that one is pristine.  The stripes work oh so well with the brown belt.  I really like it.


----------



## ShoeLover

*French75*-I love your look!


----------



## jclr

French75 said:


> Hello there, it's my first post here
> 
> Marinière (top) by Sandro
> Black Leather jacket by Maje
> Jeans by Diesel
> Handbag by Balenciaga (Galet GSH City)
> Belt by Topshop



Welcome!  I love your entire look.  I am in love with stripes and the fading of your jeans is perfect.


----------



## jclr

I'm so behind on commenting on everyone's looks.  You ladies look wonderful, regular posters and new alike.  Here's what I'm thinking of wearing today.  




Gucci Blazer
Old lace camisole and cashmere sweater
Men's Levi's 511 Skinny jeans
Prada Mary Jane pumps
I forgot my bag again--darn.  I would wear my black/purple Prada clutch with this.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ LOVE! You look amazing as usual

Here's my contribution for the day... bad photo, and not feelin' too confident in this today. I think it's the weather. Doom and gloom =(


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ LOVE! You look amazing as usual
> 
> Here's my contribution for the day... bad photo, and not feelin' too confident in this today. I think it's the weather. Doom and gloom =(



I know what you mean about the weather.  That's why my outfit is so dark too.  

I like your attire.  Your jeans fit you perfectly and I love the jacket--the color, the style.  I'm a sucker for roll up sleeves like that.   It's a keeper, *PA*.


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ Thank you  I have a thread about these jeans because I have myself convinced they're too small. Now I'm seriously starting to think I'm crazy 

I got this jacket at Macy's last weekend... on clearance for $20! Yay for clearance racks!


----------



## jclr

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Great looks ladies!
> Last Saturday:



*Shoelover*, I know everyone's commented on your skirt already but I'll chime in too.  I love it and you wore it well with a button down.  So crisp and fresh looking.


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ Thank you  I have a thread about these jeans because I have myself convinced they're too small. Now I'm seriously starting to think I'm crazy
> 
> I got this jacket at Macy's last weekend... on clearance for $20! Yay for clearance racks!



If you can breathe and laugh in them, they fit!    Keep them!  By the way, I've been meaning to say that the blue printed dress you wore the other day was perfect!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Love your skirt* Shoelover*, what did you buy at Zara 
*French75*, great outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phenom *- what a cool pic!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Agreed!
 I bought a dress and a skirt. I posted pictures in page 366 because some ladies wanted to know also!


----------



## PHENOMENON

airborne said:


> *PHENOMENON- *Dont know how on earth i missed this look: this looks has me written all over it...would wear this....and adding the light blue scarf...PURE GENIUS!!!





thavasa said:


> That nude blazer is gorgeous!! love all the soft neutrals you wear!





jclr said:


> *Phemomenon *Great outfits!





Flip88 said:


> Phenomenon - nice outfit.


Thanks so much girls  and thanks DC-Cutie & Shoelover


----------



## gnourtmat

PHENOMENON said:


> Love your skirt* Shoelover*, what did you buy at Zara
> *French75*, great outfit!



such a great and cute pic! Not to mention... A great outfit too!


----------



## *sam**

Today at the office (inspired by KellBellCA)


----------



## *sam**

*jclr*, perfect as usual. I dont have anything else to say.

*purse collecto*r, looking good in skinny jeans and ballerinas.


----------



## French75

Thanks a lot *Sam, AlectoAmorae, ShoeLover and jclr *for your sweet words !! 
I'm glag you like the outfit
*AlectoAmorae*, I just went to the Maje store, and saw my jacket in brown now (OMG...) lol


----------



## French75

*Phenomenon* what a nice pic !! I absolutely love your boots !!!
*Sam*, this is a great outfit, it looks very good on you !!


----------



## IrisCole

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## airborne

the skies have cleared ...I LOVE YOUR FENDI B BAG! Yikes...


----------



## *sam**

*IrisCole,* both your outfits (this last one and the one posted earlier) are unique and very nice to look at. They are like art pieces.


----------



## IrisCole

airborne said:


> the skies have cleared ...I LOVE YOUR FENDI B BAG! Yikes...





*sam** said:


> *IrisCole,* both your outfits (this last one and the one posted earlier) are unique and very nice to look at. They are like art pieces.



Thank you so much!


----------



## purse collector

Me today...going out to the park with my baby girl 
Gap men's shirt (wore this shirt when I was preggo)
hudson skinnys
abercrombie big buckle belt
jeffrey campbell wedges


----------



## purse collector

Thanks sam and alectoamorae for your kind words.  Sam you look great...love the color on you


----------



## thavasa

OMG~ You totally look stunning I might just fall in love with you... where do I start... love the peek-a-boo factor of the lace, and that blazer is TDF, and love the shoes too!!



jclr said:


> I'm so behind on commenting on everyone's looks. You ladies look wonderful, regular posters and new alike. Here's what I'm thinking of wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Blazer
> Old lace camisole and cashmere sweater
> Men's Levi's 511 Skinny jeans
> Prada Mary Jane pumps
> I forgot my bag again--darn. I would wear my black/purple Prada clutch with this.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


----------



## thavasa

You look extra gorgeous today, love the jacket!!



PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ LOVE! You look amazing as usual
> 
> Here's my contribution for the day... bad photo, and not feelin' too confident in this today. I think it's the weather. Doom and gloom =(


----------



## thavasa

Love the colors of your tops, and you got a nice figure to pull off the trouser! a really chic work outfit!



*sam** said:


> Today at the office (inspired by KellBellCA)


----------



## thavasa

Beautiful outfit and beautiful pictures! your blue Fendi bag goes percetly with the floral skirt and your outfit!



IrisCole said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## thavasa

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## jclr

IrisCole said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!



I love this and your first post.  The wallpaper is a perfect backdrop to the bright colors you wear.  Love the sandals on your first post.


----------



## jclr

*sam** said:


> Today at the office (inspired by KellBellCA)



Thanks, *Sam*!  I really like this too.  The purple is so festive and your clothes always fit you well.


----------



## jclr

purse collector said:


> Thanks sam and alectoamorae for your kind words.  Sam you look great...love the color on you



This looks great, *Pursecollector*.  I love oversized button downs. In fact, I just bought two more today!


----------



## jclr

thavasa said:


> OMG~ You totally look stunning I might just fall in love with you... where do I start... love the peek-a-boo factor of the lace, and that blazer is TDF, and love the shoes too!!



*Thavasa*, you're always too generous with me.  Thanks so much!  



thavasa said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!



I don't know who else pulls off pastels as well as you do.  I was actually inspired by you last week and bought a couple of pastel pieces, just to see if I can try the same.  Great job!


----------



## thavasa

^^^ I only speak the truth!!


----------



## madsaboutu

Hi everybody...dang, we have so many great outfits this week I do not know where to start.  Here's me today:






dress from Macy's
cardi from Nordstrom's
OTK socks from ebay
Tory Burch flats

I keep forgetting my purse when I take these pictures...lol


----------



## madsaboutu

thavasa said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!



love the gray fur and the flowy top! great look as always!


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> Everyone's been looking great.  Here's my humble contribution today.



My favorite colors are all out this week, you did it again! So hot!


----------



## madsaboutu

French75 said:


> Hello there, it's my first post here
> 
> Marinière (top) by Sandro
> Black Leather jacket by Maje
> Jeans by Diesel
> Handbag by Balenciaga (Galet GSH City)
> Belt by Topshop



I would totally wear this, and steal your purse!AHah!


----------



## airborne

you are so pretty and i love your style...





madsaboutu said:


> Hi everybody...dang, we have so many great outfits this week I do not know where to start.  Here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress from Macy's
> cardi from Nordstrom's
> OTK socks from ebay
> Tory Burch flats
> 
> I keep forgetting my purse when I take these pictures...lol


----------



## airborne

love your shorts, tights, and Chanel collection ...JEEEZ (it's like a different one everyday...love it......



thavasa said:


> Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## airborne

awesome look!!!





purse collector said:


> Thanks sam and alectoamorae for your kind words.  Sam you look great...love the color on you


----------



## airborne

girl this is what im talking about...YOU ROCKED IT, love the blazer! cool pic btw..


PHENOMENON said:


> Love your skirt* Shoelover*, what did you buy at Zara
> *French75*, great outfit!


----------



## airborne

that mil style jacket  =  I WANT IT!!! Gorge!



PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ LOVE! You look amazing as usual
> 
> Here's my contribution for the day... bad photo, and not feelin' too confident in this today. I think it's the weather. Doom and gloom =(


----------



## airborne

i always love the look of a nice blazer with either destroyed and or classy jeans...as usual you look great, love the coordination...



jclr said:


> I'm so behind on commenting on everyone's looks.  You ladies look wonderful, regular posters and new alike.  Here's what I'm thinking of wearing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Blazer
> Old lace camisole and cashmere sweater
> Men's Levi's 511 Skinny jeans
> Prada Mary Jane pumps
> I forgot my bag again--darn.  I would wear my black/purple Prada clutch with this.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Studded Bustier


----------



## Flip88

thevasa - that grey fur is stunning


----------



## Prada_Princess

I actually cannot believe I am wearing a mink in April!

I will try and post my outfit later but this weather is crazy.

Nice outfits girls.


----------



## *sam**

*French 75*, *thavasa* and *jclr*, thanks a lot girls.

Today:


----------



## stefeilnately

Gorgeous outfits ladies!

Happy Easter!


----------



## Naomi80

Rick Owens leather jacket and Balmain biker jeans


----------



## AlectoAmorae

@*sam*: loooove the scarf paired with the parisienne stripes and the casual cool of the converse.

what I wore yesterday (two outfits):


----------



## juneping

Naomi80: you look fab!!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@Naomi80:* that is a wickedly awesome leather jacket.  i can never get enough of rick owens.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@stefeilnately*: is that leather panelling on your shirt? if so- neat! if not- I like the detail.  and those shoes are so cute.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@CrazyBeautifulU:* did you stud that corset yourself? either way its _beautiful._ I really like how you paired it with such a vivid color.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@airborne: *lovelovelove that jacket.  perfect color, perfect proportion, perfect structure.  it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Oh, and happy Easter everyone! Hope you're all enjoying the beautiful weather!


----------



## jclr

airborne said:


> i always love the look of a nice blazer with either destroyed and or classy jeans...as usual you look great, love the coordination...



Thanks, *Airborne*!


----------



## jclr

*sam** said:


> *French 75*, *thavasa* and *jclr*, thanks a lot girls.
> 
> Today:





stefeilnately said:


> Gorgeous outfits ladies!
> 
> Happy Easter!



*Sam* and *Stefeilnately*, you're stripe sisters today--my favorite.  You both look great!


----------



## jclr

Naomi80 said:


> Rick Owens leather jacket and Balmain biker jeans



*Naomi*, very nicely done.  You've got gorgeous hair, too!


----------



## jclr

AlectoAmorae said:


>



*AlectoAmorae*, these are great shots.  Striking in black and white.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@jclr:* thank you! I took them myself


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Naomi80 said:


> Rick Owens leather jacket and Balmain biker jeans



You look wonderful!


----------



## Blueberry12

*sam** said:


> Today:


 


You look great *sam**!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

And everyone else looks so lovely too.

Great outfits, fantastic bags.

But it would took ages to list everyone...

And I am lazy...

Sorry.


----------



## *sam**

*AlectoAmorae*, *jclr* and *Bluberry*, Thank you all so much.


----------



## twdavis

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Great looks ladies!
> Last Saturday:


I'm sure you've heard this before but I have to say it....you look like Katie Holmes!!


----------



## airborne

Really love this look...





*sam** said:


> *French 75*, *thavasa* and *jclr*, thanks a lot girls.
> 
> Today:


----------



## airborne

Ouch! Very chic....





naomi80 said:


> rick owens leather jacket and balmain biker jeans


----------



## *sam**

Mads, this one is so cute. 



madsaboutu said:


> Hi everybody...dang, we have so many great outfits this week I do not know where to start.  Here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress from Macy's
> cardi from Nordstrom's
> OTK socks from ebay
> Tory Burch flats
> 
> I keep forgetting my purse when I take these pictures...lol


----------



## *sam**

*CrazyBeautifulU*, beautiful pics, nice outfit and background, too.

*stefeilnately*, I love every piece.

*Alecto*, beautiful pics too, and you look like a spring fairy.

*Naomi80*, looking like a sexy angel.


----------



## madsaboutu

airborne said:


> you are so pretty and i love your style...




Awww...airborne, thank you! you are the sweetest.


----------



## madsaboutu

*sam** said:


> Mads, this one is so cute.




Thanks Sam! 

I love how you added a kick on your outfit with the floral converse, I just got myself some Simple floral high tops sneakers too!

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## madsaboutu

AlectoAmorae said:


> @*sam*: loooove the scarf paired with the parisienne stripes and the casual cool of the converse.
> 
> what I wore yesterday (two outfits):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this photo, so cool! You look awesome.


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> My favorite colors are all out this week, you did it again! So hot!



Thanks! 



madsaboutu said:


> Hi everybody...dang, we have so many great outfits this week I do not know where to start.  Here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress from Macy's
> cardi from Nordstrom's
> OTK socks from ebay
> Tory Burch flats
> 
> I keep forgetting my purse when I take these pictures...lol



*Mads*, I love the way you changed up the look of a simple dress and sweater with OTK socks.  It works, good job.


----------



## sonya

THIS is the Commes des Garcons dress I wanted! I am so jealous!

Gorgeous picture!




sasy said:


>


----------



## Vinyl

PHENOMENON said:


>



I LOVE this!  If you don't mind me asking, where is your blazer from?


----------



## lcs

New outfit with my new tank and vest.  Plan on wearing this week.


----------



## lcs

Picture didn't work on the last post...hopefully this one does!


----------



## Vinyl

^ Where are the tank & vest from?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pencil Skirt + Lace


----------



## airborne

Omg...love those shoes!!


----------



## Jaded81

Not today's outfit but thought I would post it here anyways


----------



## PHENOMENON

Thank you airborne, gnourtma, French75 and Vinyl, my blazer is from Zara


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jaded81 said:


> Not today's outfit but thought I would post it here anyways


oooo love your outfit, especially your chanel bag!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Happy Easter!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love those booties!
This was yesterday:








Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## madsaboutu

^^^Shoelover, you really do look like Katie Holmes here!

Anyhow, we went egg hunting this morning, here I am with the bunny ears!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I needed the tights, it was too cold out. 





French Connection dress
UO tights
Vintage maryjanes
Burberry London trench coat
Marc by Marc Jacobs aviators


----------



## madsaboutu

jclr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *Mads*, I love the way you changed up the look of a simple dress and sweater with OTK socks.  It works, good job.




Thank you so much *jclr!*


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Happy Easter!!! Hope everyone has a great day!!





Donna Karen Dress
Tahari Heels


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

White Silk Dress, Studded Spiky Belt, Alexander Wang Freja Booties


----------



## purse collector

My Easter outfit...going to brunch


----------



## airborne

*(you all surprise me everyday) love this thread!!*


Girl you bad! KILLIN EM SOFTLY AGAIN! LOVE YOUR SHOES-A-GAIN...YOU SHOULD MODEL...GREAT PHOTOGRAPHY!!





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> White Silk Dress, Studded Spiky Belt, Alexander Wang Freja Booties


----------



## airborne

this is cute love the skinny jeans with the black button jacket blazer...


PHENOMENON said:


> Happy Easter!


----------



## payo1a

purse collector said:


> My Easter outfit...going to brunch





those are killer shoes!!! love love love em!


----------



## airborne

*purse collector- SO **sophisticated *


----------



## CoachGirl12

purse collector said:


> My Easter outfit...going to brunch


oooo what kind of shoes are you wearing?? I love 'em!


----------



## juneping

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Love those booties!
> This was yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter ladies!


for a moment, i thought it's katie holmes' pic..


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Outfit for Easter Sunday(:


----------



## PurseAddict79

I *LOVE* everyone's Easter outfits!

So my parents have crazy dogs... This is what I *wanted* to wear Easter Sunday...






but due to aforementioned psychotic canines (and the fear that they'd ruin my dress), this is what I settled on


----------



## PurseAddict79

And this is today...


----------



## jclr

^^ *PA*, I like all three outfits you just posted. The light blazer with the spring-y blouse is very nice.  Also, I would never had guessed that that is a one-piece.  That great!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Ok...so I have posted and outfit on here before but this is what I wore to the movies on Saturday....I went to go see Why Did I Get Married Too with the bf and another couple. My bf takes terrible pics...my shoes were hot and you cant even see them  







Shirt: I got it on the sale rack somewhere cant remember
Jeans: Citizens of Humanity purchased from Nordstrom
Shoes: (even though you can not see them) BCBG Amaretto/Mu Amar from Macys
Bag: Louis Vuitton Tivoli GM  I like this as a hand held at the moment so I tucked the access strapage under itself. I did not want it just hanging down....
Jewelry: Earrings are cheapies from F21 and the bangles are from a local flea market it my hometown....you can not see it but they have rocker chick square studs on them....I bought them in every color and some I have multiples of because they were only $1!!!!


----------



## jclr

Today.
I'm wearing my portable blanket.  
MJ jeans
Burberry booties
Target L/S shirt


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Thank you. I love this dress. Its so comfortable and I love that it doesn't look like a single piece.  You look awesome as usual. I absolutely love those booties. This weather is crappy; I'm ready for sunny skies and warm temps again!

*bentley4bags* I love that top. Sure wish we could see your shoes. Tell dbf to get your feet in the pic next time  I've had to have that talk with my dbf too


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Thank you. I love this dress. Its so comfortable and I love that it doesn't look like a single piece.  You look awesome as usual. I absolutely love those booties. This weather is crappy; I'm ready for sunny skies and warm temps again!
> 
> *bentley4bags* I love that top. Sure wish we could see your shoes. Tell dbf to get your feet in the pic next time  I've had to have that talk with my dbf too



I know, half blue sky and half gray clouds is not my idea of spring.  BTW, pardon my editing skills.  I meant, "have guessed" and "That's great".  Mondays...

*Bentley*, I agree with *PA*.  I've had to have the same talk with my husband too.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Felt like matching all the flowers...















yellow frilly dress: vintage nightgown; slip: h&m; boots: baker's; mask: old from a mardi gras party; necklace: tiffany's; earring: george loves from Spanish Moss Vintage; spike, turquoise, mesh, crackled& fish hook ring: assorted from street vendor; backyard: allll mine.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@jclr*: i really like the texture & folds of that vest.
*@Bentley4Bags*: your shirt reminds me of napoleon icecream.  i love it  especially since the brown in the shirt matches your wicked bag.  and i never ask my bf to take pictures of me- he's terrible.  
*PurseAddict79*: the structure of every one of your outfits is seriously impressive. they flatter your figure so well and this one is no different.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Alecto* - your photos are like editorials in magazines....  beautiful... and I'm diggin your dress


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@madsaboutu*: totally cute with the [layered?] knee socks.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@DC-Cutie*: thank you, madame! that dress is one of my favorite vintage finds.  it makes me happy


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@*sam***: awwww, thank you  i always wanted to be a fairy.
*@madsaboutu*: thank you so much! it was soooo hot on friday-that jumper was *the* perfect outfit for that day.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@CrazyBeautifulU*: i am a huge sucker for lace.  your outfit is so romantic.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@Jaded81*: i had a pair of flats like that once upon a time and i _destroyed_ them because i wore them so much.  loving how the bright blue of the scarf breaks up the rest of the outfit.  looks really good with the gray jeans.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@PHENOMENON:* those boots are aweeesoooome.  are they ankle length? 
*@purse collector:* all those neutrals work sooo well together (and i REALLY like your heels).


----------



## jclr

AlectoAmorae said:


> Felt like matching all the flowers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow frilly dress: vintage nightgown; slip: h&m; boots: baker's; mask: old from a mardi gras party; necklace: tiffany's; earring: george loves from Spanish Moss Vintage; spike, turquoise, mesh, crackled& fish hook ring: assorted from street vendor; backyard: allll mine.



*Alecto*, again, great shots.  



AlectoAmorae said:


> *@jclr*: i really like the texture & folds of that vest.



Thanks, it's my vest/wrap/blanket, LOL!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

PurseAddict79 said:


> I *LOVE* everyone's Easter outfits!
> 
> So my parents have crazy dogs... This is what I *wanted* to wear Easter Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but due to aforementioned psychotic canines (and the fear that they'd ruin my dress), this is what I settled on



Girl you look amazing!!!


----------



## gnourtmat

over this past weekend...































please excuse the huge blue recycling bins. i had to take them out before i went out


----------



## initialed

Everyone's looking great!


----------



## jclr

^^*Initialed*, I like this shot. I really like your hair here and those sunglasses really suit you.


----------



## initialed

^Thank you so much!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dvf Pink cracker jack
f21 cami
random bangles
jcrew suede coralies in mint green


----------



## MissPR08

PurseAddict79 said:


> And this is today...



Love this look, the belt is A+


----------



## pchan2802

Too lazy to dress up when I am pregnant but Here was me last weekend.


----------



## PurseAddict79

**SPOILEDROYALTY * Thank you 
*MissPR08* Thanks! That's actually part of the dress, not an actual belt. I love the dress for that reason 

Me today... had 'dress' issues this morning with what I had _planned_ on wearing, so ended up putting this on instead. I just wore it like a month ago, but whatever  Not feeling great today and it shows


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> **SPOILEDROYALTY * Thank you
> *MissPR08* Thanks! That's actually part of the dress, not an actual belt. I love the dress for that reason
> 
> Me today... had 'dress' issues this morning with what I had _planned_ on wearing, so ended up putting this on instead. I just wore it like a month ago, but whatever  Not feeling great today and it shows



*PA*, everything you have fits you so well.  Nothing is ever worn as a compromise--your clothes always look like they were made for you.  That dress is beautiful!


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ I agree! I think you look fantastic


----------



## PurseAddict79

Awww you guys sure do know how to make me feel good


----------



## lilflobowl

*purse*, you always look great even on days where you say you feel blah, so don't be worried about it!

*initialed*, so cute! Your boots are really cute too! You weren't by any chance attempting to imitate Sadako from The Ring... were you?

I wore this out the other day with a pair of CLs not captured in the shot:


----------



## jclr

I finally found a red/white striped shirt! (Aqua)
Leather Moto Jacket (Karen Millen)
Wide-Leg Jeans (Level 99)
Martin & Osa Belt 
Sigerson Morrison Peep Toe Flats


----------



## initialed

*lilflobowl* - Thank you!  And no.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ hahaha! No offense taken I hope!


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* That moto jacket.... musttt haveeeee! Love how you put this look together. So spring!
*lilflobowl* Thanks. Your outfit was way cute... you need to show off the CLs next time


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *purse*! I did take a picture of the shoe but my full outfit pic was a bit blurred; here are the shoes I wore:


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@jclr:* that leather jacket is stunning.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

my outfit was based upon the fact its 90 something degrees outside (!!!). to me it required minimal layers with lots of movement.





















*@jclr:* thank you


----------



## Laurie8504

*initialed*: love the cowboy boots!  I'm never quite sure what to pair those with.


----------



## thavasa

Love the red striped with white leather jacket!! This outfit is so spring



jclr said:


> I finally found a red/white striped shirt! (Aqua)
> Leather Moto Jacket (Karen Millen)
> Wide-Leg Jeans (Level 99)
> Martin & Osa Belt
> Sigerson Morrison Peep Toe Flats


----------



## thavasa

Love the dress!!



pchan2802 said:


> Too lazy to dress up when I am pregnant but Here was me last weekend.


----------



## thavasa

You look great!! you always know what clothes flatter you the best!



PurseAddict79 said:


> **SPOILEDROYALTY *Thank you
> *MissPR08* Thanks! That's actually part of the dress, not an actual belt. I love the dress for that reason
> 
> Me today... had 'dress' issues this morning with what I had _planned_ on wearing, so ended up putting this on instead. I just wore it like a month ago, but whatever  Not feeling great today and it shows


----------



## thavasa

My outfit from last weekend when it was raining and cold


----------



## thavasa

PA~ I really like the bold prints on you!! lOVE this outfit!



PurseAddict79 said:


> I *LOVE* everyone's Easter outfits!
> 
> So my parents have crazy dogs... This is what I *wanted* to wear Easter Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## caroulemapoulen

initialed: I love your outfit, you rock that cropped sweater!

Today:


----------



## adriana89

My outfit today while shopping. I bought these Tommy Hilfiger wedges for upcoming summer; they match my LVs


----------



## MissPR08

OMG, i don't know where to begin. You ladies look STUNNING!!!!!!!


----------



## purse collector

Thanks everyone for commenting on my outfit!!!! 
Coachgirl my shoes are by Pelle Moda and they're very comfy
jclr - you look chic and comfy
alecto - nice pics very dainty outfit, love todays outfit especially the tulip skirt


----------



## ShoeLover

Lovely looks ladies!
It's getting hot, so I decided to wear white today.


----------



## initialed

*Laurie8504* & *caroulemapoulen* - Thank you!!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* That moto jacket.... musttt haveeeee! Love how you put this look together. So spring





AlectoAmorae said:


> *@jclr:* that leather jacket is stunning.





thavasa said:


> Love the red striped with white leather jacket!! This outfit is so spring





purse collector said:


> jclr - you look chic and comfy




Thanks, *PA, Alecto, Thavasa and PurseCollector*!    I've had this jacket for about three years--I guess I should wear it more often!


----------



## jclr

thavasa said:


> My outfit from last weekend when it was raining and cold



*Thavasa*, I really like this jacket.  It's sort of utilitarian but more feminine because of the ties and the cut.  It complements the bit of lace on your main outfit.


----------



## sasy

JCLR -- Love the wide-leg jeans.
PurseAddict -- That print dress is gorgeous on you.
Thavasa -- Perfect.


----------



## sasy




----------



## jclr

sasy said:


>



Great shots, *Sasy*!!!!!!


----------



## shalomjude

caroulemapoulen said:


> initialed: I love your outfit, you rock that cropped sweater!
> 
> Today:



I love this outfit


----------



## DC-Cutie

a few recent outfits:


----------



## DC-Cutie

a few recent outfits:


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I love your cardis!


----------



## stefeilnately

ShoeLover said:


> Lovely looks ladies!
> It's getting hot, so I decided to wear white today.


 
I am in love with this outfit! You are so pretty!


----------



## stefeilnately

AlectoAmorae said:


> my outfit was based upon the fact its 90 something degrees outside (!!!). to me it required minimal layers with lots of movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@jclr:* thank you


 

These pic are haunting!! I love them and who makes the skirt?


----------



## stefeilnately

me today..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

shalomjude said:


> I love this outfit



Thank you so much.


----------



## gwenjune

thavasa, i too love this jacket.  can you tell me who makes it??  



thavasa said:


> My outfit from last weekend when it was raining and cold


----------



## jclr

stefeilnately said:


> me today..


Great jacket!!!


----------



## jclr

I finally found a great pair of oxford shoes I'm happy with, yay!  (Via Spiga)
Still breaking them in so I also have my Aldos as a backup
Uniqlo Linen shirt, Target tank
Men's Levi's


----------



## PHENOMENON

AlectoAmorae said:


> *@PHENOMENON:* those boots are aweeesoooome.  are they ankle length?
> *@purse collector:* all those neutrals work sooo well together (and i REALLY like your heels).



thank you, yes they are


----------



## MissPR08

jclr said:


> I finally found a great pair of oxford shoes I'm happy with, yay!  (Via Spiga)
> Still breaking them in so I also have my Aldos as a backup
> Uniqlo Linen shirt, Target tank
> Men's Levi's



LOVE the shoes! Just bought a pair an after seeing this pic, I would be breaking them in later.


----------



## MissPR08

DC-Cutie said:


> a few recent outfits:



DC, I am drooling over that necklace! 

Stunning girl!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

stefeilnately said:


> me today..



gorgeous!!!!!!


I hope I didn't miss anyone else, you ladies ROCK


----------



## jclr

MissPR08 said:


> LOVE the shoes! Just bought a pair an after seeing this pic, I would be breaking them in later.



Oh, that's great, *MissPro*!  I'm so happy with mine...


----------



## gnourtmat

lilflobowl said:


> I wore this out the other day with a pair of CLs not captured in the shot:




cute!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^^^ I love that beautiful shirt


----------



## Jeneen

I always forget about this thread even though it is a sticky :girlwhack:

I vow to be back daily to peruse all you beautiful people in your beautiful outfits!


----------



## madsaboutu

I hope I haven't been too lazy to post...or dress up! I have been on my casual mood lately...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da Nang  cargo pants, Seychelles shoes, Vintage belt, Martin+Osa top, Foley & Corinna jetsetter tote


----------



## madsaboutu

Love the striped shirt under white leather! and I don't know anyone else who can rock jeans like that, but you!


----------



## madsaboutu

Love this look, and great pictures!  

The way you do your hair is so cute too.  I need to figure out how to do that and still look pretty. haha


----------



## AlectoAmorae

Completely  casual today.  Nothing to do but play in sunshine.

p.s. totally shredded my shirt while watching Family Guy reruns


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@madsaboutu*: thank you! I'm trying to grow it out.  It kind of forces you to be creative Those pants are perfectly oversized!
*@DC-Cutie*: sooo cute.  love the layered necklaces, the ruffles, everything.
*@PHENONEMON*: My Achilles' Heel(s), I think, are ankle boots.
*@jclr*: I've been looking for a pair of oxfords/brogues forEVER.  Those are perfect!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@purse collector*: thank you! I've had this skirt forever & a day.  perfect for hot summer weather...
*ShoeLover*: casually draped white blouse, over-sized jeans- LOVE this outfit!
*@jclr*: you totally should! white leather is such a good compliment to any outfit


----------



## jigga85

:d


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> Love the striped shirt under white leather! and I don't know anyone else who can rock jeans like that, but you!



Awww thanks, *Mads*!


----------



## jclr

madsaboutu said:


> I hope I haven't been too lazy to post...or dress up! I have been on my casual mood lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da Nang  cargo pants, Seychelles shoes, Vintage belt, Martin+Osa top, Foley & Corinna jetsetter tote



*Mads*, I know you say your look is casual but the shirt really drapes nicely on you and those cargo pants have the perfect slouchy, effortlessly chic look.  I'd pick one up in a heartbeat if I could find that kind of fit on me.  Good job!


----------



## jclr

AlectoAmorae said:


> Completely  casual today.  Nothing to do but play in sunshine.
> 
> p.s. totally shredded my shirt while watching Family Guy reruns



*Alecto*, I love all your pictures; so nicely done each time.  And may I say that you have the most perfect bone structure!  So jealous!  

Thanks for the comment on the shoes, I'm so happy with them!  Now if I can only find a brown pair...


----------



## KellBellCA




----------



## platinum_girly

AlectoAmorae said:


> Completely casual today. Nothing to do but play in sunshine.
> 
> p.s. totally shredded my shirt while watching Family Guy reruns


 
Hope you don't mind me saying but your stomach is freakin' amazing!!!!
Do you work out?


----------



## Blueberry12

Great outfits everyone!


----------



## luciabugia

AlectoAmorae said:


>


 
Cool dressing! I like!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Everyone looks awesome

*mads* I want your cargos!

Feeling a bit better today...


----------



## PixieGirl

PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks awesome
> 
> *mads* I want your cargos!
> 
> Feeling a bit better today...



Girl, you are just gorgeous! Every time I see your pictures you look so put together and just fantastic.


----------



## ennerad

was nearly 90 yesterday. finally had an excuse to show a little leg. 

you ladies all look so beautiful!

quean


----------



## littlelamb24

^^^^ LOVE LOVE LOVE your outfit and your shoes!! very cute!!


----------



## annemerrick

AlectoAmorae....hope this doesn't come across as weird....but you are HOT!!!!  I love the outfit....the way that you shredded the back (how did you do this?), and your overall style.  You are naturally beautiful!

Ennerad....great legs!


----------



## annemerrick

jigga85 said:


> :d


 

Love the jacket!  You look great!


----------



## jclr

ennerad said:


> was nearly 90 yesterday. finally had an excuse to show a little leg.
> 
> you ladies all look so beautiful!
> 
> quean



*Ennerad*, great legs and I want those shoes!  Where are they from?


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks awesome
> 
> *mads* I want your cargos!
> 
> Feeling a bit better today...



*PA*, not a lot of people can pull that skirt off, but of course, you do!    The edginess of the skirt goes with your hair but you balance everything out with the crisp white blouse and the black blazer.  Frankly, I'm getting tired of telling you how good you look!  j/k  

And yes, we did miss you yesterday!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@ennerad*: you're stunning in all those light, pastel colors. 
*@PurseAddict79*: is that a snake/animal print mini? hot!
*@luciabugia*: thank you! it was perfect for such a hot day 
*@platinum_girly*: sometimes? i hate going to the gym but i run/walk/run-walk haha.  and I have weights/weight ball/yoga mat in my room.  and thank you
*@KellBellCA*: i LOVE when people wear purple.  it's such a unexpected color.  especially loving how you paired it with a white blazer- it accentuates the color that much more.  beautiful!
*@jclr*: if you find a brown pair, let me know  and thank my dad for all them bones haha. and my humblest gratitude.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@annemerrick*: i'm blushing, haha. but i thank you for the compliment  as for the shredded shirt: cut off the seams and start tugging at the threads.  eventually a few of them will stick and you just work the design the way you want it to go!  it took me about 45 minutes tops or, in Family Guy time, an episode and a half.
*@ennerad*: i totally agree with annemerrick: great legs!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

woke up early so i could see the sun rise over the lake:


----------



## KlassicKouture

PurseAddict79 said:


> Everyone looks awesome
> 
> *mads* I want your cargos!
> 
> Feeling a bit better today...


 
I love your sense of style!


----------



## bluejinx

I am sooooo excited to see you posting in here again!!! I love everything about your style!!! And I was about to comment on the last post asking if you always where skirts. im glad i kept going in the thread first!!! you look fantastic as usual!!



natmk28 said:


> today-


----------



## bluejinx

OMG!!!! I NEED THAT SKIRT!!!!!!!!!! Please please please tell me where that amazing wonderful skirt was from and the brand so i can go hunt it down!!!



IrisCole said:


> Today:


----------



## jclr

AlectoAmorae said:


> woke up early so i could see the sun rise over the lake:



*Alecto*, your posts are so refreshing...


----------



## thavasa

gwenjune said:


> thavasa, i too love this jacket. can you tell me who makes it??


 
I got the jacket from my trip to Tokyo few months back, it's a Japan brand "Tomorrowland".


----------



## thavasa

jclr said:


> *Thavasa*, I really like this jacket. It's sort of utilitarian but more feminine because of the ties and the cut. It complements the bit of lace on your main outfit.


 
Thank you jclr!! I think the jacket is sorta femiine military style


----------



## thavasa

Sasy~ Thank you! I love your dress a lot, what a beautiful pictures!!


----------



## purse collector

Going out for a walk with my princess...it's beautiful today so I had to pull out my shorts and sandals.  BTW everyone looks great as usual


----------



## LADC_chick

You ladies are looking great! I've been oversleeping lately so, no before work shots to post.


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Thank you  I actually just bought a snake print shirt dress which I suspect will make an appearance sometime next week:






Its sooo out of my 'comfort zone' but everyone here (and IRL) keeps encouraging me to wear bold prints soooo I'm just trying to please everyone. I'm a people pleaser 
*alecto* Indeed it is a snake print mini. Thank you!  You, my dear, are stunning in everything you wear and your photos are amazing. I'd kill to have your figure.
*KlassicKouture* Thank you 
*PurseCollector* So cute... laid back and stylish. Love.
*LADC_chick* I don't think I've even commented recently but I absolutely love everything you put together... you inspire me to wear cardis more often (I'm a little partial to blazers )


----------



## jclr

AlectoAmorae said:


> *@jclr*: if you find a brown pair, let me know  and thank my dad for all them bones haha. and my humblest gratitude.



Will do!  



purse collector said:


> Going out for a walk with my princess...it's beautiful today so I had to pull out my shorts and sandals.  BTW everyone looks great as usual



*Purse*, those sandals are beautiful. 



PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Thank you  I actually just bought a snake print shirt dress which I suspect will make an appearance sometime next week



That's great!  Looking forward to seeing it on you, *PA*.


----------



## bluejinx

is the shirt jean paul gautier??? not sure what makes me think of him, but for some reason that shirt is screaming his name to me. 



lilflobowl said:


> *purse*, you always look great even on days where you say you feel blah, so don't be worried about it!
> 
> *initialed*, so cute! Your boots are really cute too! You weren't by any chance attempting to imitate Sadako from The Ring... were you?
> 
> I wore this out the other day with a pair of CLs not captured in the shot:


----------



## lilflobowl

ah, it is! JPG for Target though.



bluejinx said:


> is the shirt jean paul gautier??? not sure what makes me think of him, but for some reason that shirt is screaming his name to me.


----------



## natmk28

ennerad said:


> was nearly 90 yesterday. finally had an excuse to show a little leg.
> 
> you ladies all look so beautiful!
> 
> quean



I love every single thing about this look, even the clogs (which, I won't lie, I'm iffy on generally,) but it all looks fantastic together!


----------



## natmk28

the other day:


----------



## PurseAddict79

Today... 
not really feelin it. I just don't think its really "me". 

Tucked the shirt in after I got to work, hence the home and work pic  Not sure which is the lesser of the two 'evils' LOL


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> Today...
> not really feelin it. I just don't think its really "me".
> 
> Tucked the shirt in after I got to work, hence the home and work pic  Not sure which is the lesser of the two 'evils' LOL



I like it.  Then again, I love white pants and I have also just re-discovered jean jackets--just bought one a few weeks ago.


----------



## purse collector

PurseAddict79 said:


> Today...
> not really feelin it. I just don't think its really "me".
> 
> Tucked the shirt in after I got to work, hence the home and work pic  Not sure which is the lesser of the two 'evils' LOL


I love this outfit...casual with a hint of sexiness.  Love the white pants on you, it fits you like a glove.


----------



## jclr

*PA*, speaking of animal print...I've worn this blouse here before but it's been a while.  
Goldsign cropped jeans
Sigerson Morrison flats




Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Thank you  I actually just bought a snake print shirt dress which I suspect will make an appearance sometime next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sooo out of my 'comfort zone' but everyone here (and IRL) keeps encouraging me to wear bold prints soooo I'm just trying to please everyone. I'm a people pleaser
> *alecto* Indeed it is a snake print mini. Thank you!  You, my dear, are stunning in everything you wear and your photos are amazing. I'd kill to have your figure.
> *KlassicKouture* Thank you
> *PurseCollector* So cute... laid back and stylish. Love.
> *LADC_chick* I don't think I've even commented recently but I absolutely love everything you put together... you inspire me to wear cardis more often (I'm a little partial to blazers )



can't wait to see it!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@PurseAddict79*: the white pants are so classy! (and thank you)
*@natmk28*: LOVE the mix of color schemes.
*@purse collector*: is that a dancing giraffe on your shirt? either way, it made me smile.  so cute.


----------



## AlectoAmorae

totally stomped around in the forest in heels (and didn't destroy them!):


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Purseaddict: You've got such a great smile 

Jclr: I love that blouse! wonderful print!

AlectoA: Very beautiful suroundings! And that skirtlength is great on you!

Me today:


----------



## PurseAddict79

*jclr* Thanks! I love jeans jackets too. The versatility is unmatched... they go with everything. I don't know why, but I can't see your picture *pouting*
*purse collector* Thank you. I'm not sure why I'm not feelin' this outfit... I guess because its just so out of character for me
*alecto* Thank you! Do you like that dress? I'm still on the fence... kinda kicking around returning it...
*caroul* Awww thank you! I love your bag!!!


----------



## jclr

PurseAddict79 said:


> *jclr* Thanks! I love jeans jackets too. The versatility is unmatched... they go with everything. I don't know why, but I can't see your picture *pouting*
> *purse collector* Thank you. I'm not sure why I'm not feelin' this outfit... I guess because its just so out of character for me
> *alecto* Thank you! Do you like that dress? I'm still on the fence... kinda kicking around returning it...
> *caroul* Awww thank you! I love your bag!!!



That's weird--I couldn't see it earlier either but now the image is back.


----------



## jclr

caroulemapoulen said:


> Purseaddict: You've got such a great smile
> 
> Jclr: I love that blouse! wonderful print!
> 
> AlectoA: Very beautiful suroundings! And that skirtlength is great on you!
> 
> Me today:



Thanks, *Caroule*!  I really like the mixed patterns on your jacket and scarf.


----------



## purse collector

Yey another beautiful day in sunny California...


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ I love that dress! What brand is it (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Long Silk Skirt, Lace Crop Top, Zebra cardi, Chiffon Tie wedges


----------



## purse collector

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ I love that dress! What brand is it (if you don't mind me asking)?



It's Gap shirt dress and it's on sale now.  I got it for $26 and change


----------



## LADC_chick

*CrazyBeautifulU*, I love those wedges! I've been on a search for wedges, but I haven't found any that call to me. 
*PurseAddict*, those white pants are great! I'm a sucker for a white pant.
*purse collector*, I love the whole look. It just seems so effortless.
*caroule*, loving the accessories.
*Alecto*, that's a cute look. I really like the top (the color, in particular).
*natmk*, you know what your look reminds me of? Charlotte from _Sex and the City[/b]. It's so classic.
*ennerad*, love the look. And if you've got the legs to pull it off, do it!

I'm heading out the house now. I'm meeting up with some friends. Here's what I've chosen to wear:











*Moto jacket*: Lauren Conrad for Kohl's
*Scarf*: ??? (I took it from my mother and have yet to return it )
*Crossbody purse*: H & M
*Belt*: Forever 21
*Tulip dress*: Urban Outfitters
*Leggings*: Lauren Conrad for Kohl's
*Booties*: Forever 21_


----------



## bluejinx

Personally, I like it better OUT, but to be very honest, i dont love the pants on you. i think they bunch a little too much in the crotch area. SORRY!!!!!!! You KNOW i love your style though!!!

Unrelated - have you lost weight in the last two months or so? or is it just my imagination?






PurseAddict79 said:


> Today...
> not really feelin it. I just don't think its really "me".
> 
> Tucked the shirt in after I got to work, hence the home and work pic  Not sure which is the lesser of the two 'evils' LOL


----------



## sweetfacespout

AlectoAmorae said:


> totally stomped around in the forest in heels (and didn't destroy them!):



stunning! keep on posting, i really love your pictures. so fashionable and peaceful!   oh and btw your blue shirt is gorgeous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*jclr, Purseaddict, LADC*: Thank you so much all 3 of you  I'm glad you liked it!

*LADC*: You get a beautiful figure with that belt.

*Crazybeautiful*: I love maxis too!

*Pursecollector*: I love your wedges.


----------



## xmyheart

PHENOMENON said:


> Happy Easter!



I love this. 
And your outfits on your blog are lovey!! 
Definitely bookmarking your blog!


----------



## MissPR08

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Long Silk Skirt, Lace Crop Top, Zebra cardi, Chiffon Tie wedges


----------



## MissPR08

LADC_chick said:


> *CrazyBeautifulU*, I love those wedges! I've been on a search for wedges, but I haven't found any that call to me.
> *PurseAddict*, those white pants are great! I'm a sucker for a white pant.
> *purse collector*, I love the whole look. It just seems so effortless.
> *caroule*, loving the accessories.
> *Alecto*, that's a cute look. I really like the top (the color, in particular).
> *natmk*, you know what your look reminds me of? Charlotte from _Sex and the City[/b]. It's so classic.
> *ennerad*, love the look. And if you've got the legs to pull it off, do it!
> 
> I'm heading out the house now. I'm meeting up with some friends. Here's what I've chosen to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moto jacket*: Lauren Conrad for Kohl's
> *Scarf*: ??? (I took it from my mother and have yet to return it )
> *Crossbody purse*: H & M
> *Belt*: Forever 21
> *Tulip dress*: Urban Outfitters
> *Leggings*: Lauren Conrad for Kohl's
> *Booties*: Forever 21_


_

Love this look! 

the purple shirt/ belt against your pretty skin color is stunning.._


----------



## jclr

A recent outfit.  








Club Monaco Blazer
H&M Vest
Forever 21 Lace Top
Old Lace Cami
AG Denim Leggings
Miu Miu Wedges


----------



## jenny1987

cute


----------



## PHENOMENON

xmyheart said:


> I love this.
> And your outfits on your blog are lovey!!
> Definitely bookmarking your blog!


Thank you so much sweetie


----------



## ShoeLover

Today:


----------



## initialed




----------



## AlectoAmorae

i hung out in this full-length romper all day then threw on a pair of heels to go play:


----------



## DearBuddha

Please forgive the horrible photo, but here's me today:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Shirt: Banana Republic
Jeans: Express
Necklace: Wal-mart
bracelet: Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Swanky

This thread is over 5k posts and is now archived.
New thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-outfit-of-the-day-577480.html#post14912732
:closed:


----------

